# Your Chloe in Action!



## jag

By popular demand, it's time we have our own showcase thread showing off our many looks wearing our Chloe bags!!! So here it is ladies and gents, this is the thread where we can post pictures of ourselves carrying our bags, wearing our shoes and other Chloe accessories! 

The question of _"what can I wear with... (insert color or bag style)"_ is often asked here. This gives us an idea of different outfit combos to use with various colors and to see Chloe dressed up or dressed down. Additionally, it gives us all some fantastic eye-candy to look at. 

Please feel free to crop your face or whatever you want to protect your privacy, or be daring and let us all admire your beautiful smiles!  Have fun!
 

Credits: I totally copied most of this text from Japster in the Hermes thread, and I think Debsmith should get some serious kudos for getting my off my butt to start this thread! You ladies rock!


----------



## debsmith

Great thread....thank you Jag!!!  

Here's me and my 2005 Tan Soho Hobo I got last Spring....heavy as lead but I do love it!  I had thought about selling her but quickly came to my senses.  LOL!!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

here's my one and only Chloe Paddington in Ivory:


----------



## jag

Way to work those Chloes ladies! You both look fabulous!


----------



## zeitgeist4

Here is my small black Ascot satchel in action...


----------



## zeitgeist4

And here is my other Chloe, a gris clair 2-zip Gladys...


----------



## Cristina

My hazelnut Silverado


----------



## chipoman81

Wow, love these bags, and everyone wears them so well.


----------



## bellacherie

Here I am with my 06 chocolate satchel - still getting used to the camera  I got for xmas....


----------



## jag

Everyone looks so fabulous!!! I have to figure out what I am going to wear today!


----------



## chicky

Fab pics, and fab bags everyone!!
I'm in lounge gear today, so no pics from this side of the world:shame: 
But i will sort some soon...


----------



## pquiles

zeitgeist4 said:


> And here is my other Chloe, a gris clair 2-zip Gladys...


 

Did you get your Gladys from BG?  Wondering if the color on the site is off.  The one on the site looks more like a light yellow whereas yours looks grey.  Yours is very cute on you.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Great outfits everyone  

Here are some outfits with my Chloe Mini Saddle bags and my Silver Silverado


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

These are outfits with my bleu nuit and tobacco paddingtons


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And my black hobo paddington which i've now let go off early in December 

By the way, THANKS Jag... what a great thread for us Chloe addicts and newbies alike


----------



## Cristina

Beautiful, Brasilian Babe! You have awesome style   I can't wait to wear my bleu nuit with some cute outfits. Not as cute as yours, but still...


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Awww... Thanks Cristina  I'm sure you'll put a great outfit together around your bleu nuit. I look forward to seeing your outfits on this thread


----------



## bag.lover

Thanks Jag for starting this thread, I love it!

Everyone looks FAB!  Thanks for sharing pictures of your gorgeous bags and outfits. =)


----------



## susieserb

Brazillianbabe

Girlfriend you put a lot of work into those pics and personally I enjoyed the show. Thanks for your efforts and cute ideas. Also what a treat to see how your shoes are beautifully displayed. How do you display your purses? That whole business is getting ugly for me.


----------



## jag

So glad everyone is enjoying this thread. (Thank you debsmith for asking to get this started!) You ladies have such amazing style!


----------



## leanbeanee

Brasilian_Babe, you have great style! Love those bags! Especially that bleu nuit paddy. Couldn't help notice the Sass & Bide dress and Tsubi jeans! Aussie designers! Yay!


----------



## debsmith

Brasilian_Babe....your Tobacco is beautiful!  Love this color!


----------



## Cristina

More *bleu*


----------



## hmwe46

*Brasilian_Babe* your closet rocks!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

Late to the party (as usual) but loving this thread!!
Everyone looks great!


----------



## Star15Rin

love love love the bleu nuit!!!


----------



## zeitgeist4

pquiles said:


> Did you get your Gladys from BG?  Wondering if the color on the site is off.  The one on the site looks more like a light yellow whereas yours looks grey.  Yours is very cute on you.



No, I got mine from Nordstrom.  It is definitely grey, not the weird yellow color on BG.com


----------



## pquiles

Good because the grey is significantly cuter.


----------



## vanessa126

everyone looks great! I ended up buying a chocolate paddy and can't wait to put together outfits to go with it...i'll post pics once it arrives


----------



## Andy_Sach

just wanna show my bag


----------



## leanbeanee

Love that paddy! What colour is it?


----------



## Star15Rin

Wow Andy, in the first pic I thought your red Paddy had black hardware!!! How cool would that be????


----------



## pquiles

Brasilian Babe, I love your blue paddingtons.  Very pretty.


----------



## pquiles

Brasilian Babe, I love your blue paddingtons.  Very very pretty.


----------



## Irissy

Cristina said:


> More *bleu*
> 
> View attachment 109954
> 
> 
> View attachment 109955



Gorgeous paddy!!  And is that an Express sexy sweater I see you wearing?


----------



## Cristina

Irissy said:


> Gorgeous paddy!!  And is that an Express sexy sweater I see you wearing?


 
Why yes, it is!   One of the three I got for Christmas LOL!  I love them, so lightweight and super cute


----------



## Ellay

Hi guys !

Here's me with my metallic aubergine paddy  visiting The Louvre Gallery in Paris....


----------



## mlredo

You look amazing and so chic!

Mettie Paddy looks so comfortable at the Louvre! A piece of art!

Compliments to the photographer for such an awesome snapshot. The color the lines.  Wonderful


----------



## Cat

Cristina said:


> More *bleu*
> 
> View attachment 109954
> 
> 
> View attachment 109955


 
Cristina you bleu paddington is out of this world gorgeous.I may have to take a walk on the wild side and venture into Chloe territory.


----------



## Yves St

Wow Ellay, you look incredible! And what  a great photo, I don't know what I should be more envious of..your bag, your looks or the fact that you're in paris! Thanks for posting.

(I think I have the same sunglasses as you...or very similar!)


----------



## Ellay

Ah thanks so much Yves St, I'm blushing now! :shame:


----------



## Cristina

Cat said:


> Cristina you bleu paddington is out of this world gorgeous.I may have to take a walk on the wild side and venture into Chloe territory.


 
Thanks, Cat!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Ellay you look gorgeous 

Here's one with my baby mastic


----------



## DesignerElla

Oooooooh! Like the baby!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Brasilian-Babe - Are all those shoes yours?? I am loving your closet and the outfits!!!


----------



## latest obsession

Wow great thread! I'll post pics of me and jaune paddy and the grenat hobo when it arrives soon 

LOVE that bleu cristina!
Ellay you look gorgeous!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

BalenciagaLove said:


> Brasilian-Babe - Are all those shoes yours?? I am loving your closet and the outfits!!!


 
Thanks BalenciagaLove  

Yeah, all my shoes, it's just a standard shabby chic bookcase that i use for my shoes, i've been adding shelves but keep running out of room just as quick as i add them


----------



## leanbeanee

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Ellay you look gorgeous
> 
> Here's one with my baby mastic



Love your baby, Brasilian_Babe! And that AM dress is so cute!


----------



## Cristina

latest obsession said:


> Wow great thread! I'll post pics of me and jaune paddy and the grenat hobo when it arrives soon
> 
> LOVE that bleu cristina!
> Ellay you look gorgeous!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Ellay

You gals are all so sweet ..:shame: 

Brazilian babe: you have a great collection and look great in all pics


----------



## chodessa

Brazalian Babe- that's some shoe closet you go going there too!!


----------



## ver1982

Ok, I think some of you already saw this picture, anyway, my beloved black Betty hobo!   chloe bags!


----------



## Selena

Ellay said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> Here's me with my metallic aubergine paddy visiting The Louvre Gallery in Paris....


 

I love how the louvre is behind you and all we can look at is the bag!


----------



## chicky

Selena said:


> I love how the louvre is behind you and all we can look at is the bag!


 
OMG - you speak the truth!! Never noticed that til now! :shame:


----------



## Yves St

Wow, ver1982, you look great with your betty, in fact I think I am really starting to love that bag. You make it look so effortlessly stylish, thanks for posting.

OT but, Chicky, I am drooling over your avatar, both your paddy and boots. What boots are they?


----------



## Ellay

He he he


----------



## Poptartlr

Me with my first ever Chloe. I love it so much!


----------



## eucalyptic

Poptartlr said:


> Me with my first ever Chloe. I love it so much!



I love your glasses! You look so cute with that Edith!


----------



## leanbeanee

Poptartlr said:


> Me with my first ever Chloe. I love it so much!



Another Aussie who loves Chloe!  Love your Edith! I have one too in whiskey!


----------



## chicky

Yves St said:


> OT but, Chicky, I am drooling over your avatar, both your paddy and boots. What boots are they?


 
Thanks! 
They're 'high street' suede boots, i'll try and get them in a pic of an outfit with my mousse paddy soon!


----------



## Kisa

This is an old picture of me with my Edith! Kind of a boring/messy oufit though!


----------



## DesignerElla

Finally! I add...

My 06 Chocolate Paddington.

And my Aubergine Betty Satchel (my school bag, without books and slouchier, but I always keep a notebook in to keep it like a tote more than a hobo).


----------



## hmwe46

In a vain attempt at taking a pic of me and my choco paddy I was summarily licked silly by my sweet, Rottn girl:


----------



## eucalyptic

hmwe46 said:


> In a vain attempt at taking a pic of me and my choco paddy I was summarily licked silly by my sweet, Rottn girl:




Awww, this pic gives me the fuzzies!  Oh, and  you are rockin' those shoes!!!


----------



## hmwe46

Thanks Euc!!  She is such a doll, a total cuddle-muffin!!

Here's another (even worse attempt at a) Chloe in Action pic.  But it gives a good idea of the size of the loaf:


----------



## bellacherie

Is that your new Craie hmwe? I love it! It looks like it compliments heaps of outfits too!


----------



## roma375

So so so so pretty.  It's a classic hmwe46!  Doggie is adorable too.


----------



## hmwe46

thank bellacheri & roma!!  It is the new craie in action.  I am totally loving the loaf for a different look with the classic paddy styling


----------



## leanbeanee

HM, you look so different with your hair down. You've always had you hair in other pics, right? Or was that another PFer? Not even sure now. 

Your dog is huge!  I'm scared...

I can't get over how gorgeous your new craie is! Can't wait to get into MP!!!


----------



## hsensi

Well, I am proud to finally own a paddy, I got it in the mail today... here she is.. my chocolate...


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Great photos ladies!!!  everyone really knows how to work their Chloe bags


----------



## hmwe46

LOL, yeah I am always on my way to/fro the gymm so my hair is usually up.  Thanks!! 

My sweetie girl is 75 lbs of Rottn Love, hee hee!  She is such a cuddly dog, she is always wanting to crawl up on my lap 



leanbeanee said:


> HM, you look so different with your hair down. You've always had you hair in other pics, right? Or was that another PFer? Not even sure now.
> 
> Your dog is huge!  I'm scared...
> 
> I can't get over how gorgeous your new craie is! Can't wait to get into MP!!!


----------



## sonylennon

Hi,
Oh my god I love love love all your purses and your outfits!!


----------



## catcat

hmwe46 said:


> LOL, yeah I am always on my way to/fro the gymm so my hair is usually up. Thanks!!
> 
> My sweetie girl is 75 lbs of Rottn Love, hee hee! She is such a cuddly dog, she is always wanting to crawl up on my lap


 
Now that sounds just like me we seem to have a lot in common  !
PS I just l ve your shoes!


----------



## zeitgeist4

Here is my new pre-loved whiskey Paddington in action!


----------



## mlredo

Yummy purse and your outfit is so cute!!! Congratulations on your new purse!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## leanbeanee

hmwe46 said:


> LOL, yeah I am always on my way to/fro the gymm so my hair is usually up.  Thanks!!
> 
> My sweetie girl is 75 lbs of Rottn Love, hee hee!  She is such a cuddly dog, she is always wanting to crawl up on my lap



SHE? :blink: Oh yes, I see the flowers on the collar. Still scared though coz I think she's bigger than me.  Only 75lbs? Maybe not. Still scared.


----------



## leanbeanee

Love your whiskey! 



zeitgeist4 said:


> Here is my new pre-loved whiskey Paddington in action!


----------



## BagAddict162

leanbeanee said:


> Love your whiskey!


That 2nd photo of your Chloe' is similar to the 1st one I ever saw in Vogue, when I instantly decided I HAD to have one. The photo captured the texture & suppleness so well, I remember thinking how I could almost "feel" that beautiful bag just by looking at that pic. I have the black version of yours, but with that same sensual softness.


----------



## Kisa

What a BEAUTY zeitgeist!!  You're so lucky to find such a beautiful whiskey! 

Here is my muscade cross-body in action!


----------



## Kisa

Decided to add a pic of my bag messenger style with a different outfit, fun dressup time!


----------



## latest obsession

Jaune Paddy







Grenat Hobo


----------



## mlredo

Kisa said:


> Decided to add a pic of my bag messenger style with a different outfit, fun dressup time!



I love the way you posted both "styles" of your cross-body paddy! I have one also and have yet to carry it across my body.  I either carry it as a satchel or use the shoulder strap doubled through the buckle (make sense?) which enables me to use it as a shoulder strap, kinda hobo style!  I love it.  I have never seen the muscade before, it is such a classic looking leather and it matches your hair!  Nice.

Great pics!  So chic with the cross body, not many people can carry that off with such style!!!


----------



## Kisa

mlredo said:


> I love the way you posted both "styles" of your cross-body paddy! I have one also and have yet to carry it across my body.  I either carry it as a satchel or use the shoulder strap doubled through the buckle (make sense?) which enables me to use it as a shoulder strap, kinda hobo style!  I love it.  I have never seen the muscade before, it is such a classic looking leather and it matches your hair!  Nice.
> 
> Great pics!  So chic with the cross body, not many people can carry that off with such style!!!



Aww! What a nice thing to say! :shame: I understand about the hobo style strap, but I haven't worn mine like that yet. I actually had to mcguyver my strap to make it messenger style, but I took the bag out and it worked! I love that his bag is so versatile with the strap! What colour do you have? Have you posted pics of it? I'd love to see!!!


----------



## leanbeanee

Love your style Kisa! Your pics scared me initially! ush: What you did to your face that is...hehee..


----------



## Kisa

leanbeanee said:


> Love your style Kisa! Your pics scared me initially! ush: What you did to your face that is...hehee..



Muwahah! I'm like one of those grudge babies! MIAOW!  _(thanks for the compliment btw)_


----------



## D & G rockstar

Kisa, you are working the  cross body paddy!!  perfect color for that style too.  you go girl!


----------



## puteribelibelah

Hi there, here's me and my latest Chloe. The baby Paddy in metallic bleu nuit with black hardware.


----------



## tettetsf

OOOHHHH - I want one too,  add this to the phyton silverado for my next purchase - I hope soon.




Kisa said:


> Decided to add a pic of my bag messenger style with a different outfit, fun dressup time!


----------



## shoptfs

nice kisa, i didnt know the cross body is that long, but it looks good on u though


----------



## Kisa

Thanks tettetsf, D&G, shoptfs! The strap is really not that long at all, I wanted to wear it cross body though so I figured out a way to loop it on one side using the buckle, and loop it on the other side using the holes meant for the buckle, and fastening it by threading a brown elastic through the holes on each side and then knotting them to keep it closed. Then it was a like a single strap instead of a doubled one! This all sounds very confusing, I will post pics when I get my camera back.


----------



## chodessa

Just got her today and she is so beautiful that I was brave enough to photograph myself with her!!


----------



## Kisa

^ beautiful bag, I loooove the chain!


----------



## beth001

chodessa said:


> Just got her today and she is so beautiful that I was brave enough to photograph myself with her!!



Beautiful woman with a beautiful bag!!


----------



## chodessa

Thanks so much kisa and beth!


----------



## beth001

How embarrassing to post this after chodessa, who is gorgeous with or without her stunning new bag, but here is me modeling MY new Chloe baby.  _Keep in mind, I am home with the flu._  So here I am in my layers of pajamas, in front of a mirror in the spare bedroom (= my kids' roomful of crap.)  The bag?  A pre-loved 2005 Chocolate (yes!) Paddington.


----------



## LaBoheme

beth001 said:


> How embarrassing to post this after chodessa, who is gorgeous with or without her stunning new bag, but here is me modeling MY new Chloe baby.  _Keep in mind, I am home with the flu._  So here I am in my layers of pajamas, in front of a mirror in the spare bedroom (= my kids' roomful of crap.)  The bag?  A pre-loved 2005 Chocolate (yes!) Paddington.



Cute!!! I love it ...love the shoes too.


----------



## ayla

chodessa said:


> Just got her today and she is so beautiful that I was brave enough to photograph myself with her!!



Totally hot, and not just the bag !


----------



## karrey

Everybody is loking lovely and i especially love the colour of ur paddy latest obsession


----------



## ver1982

Chodessa! You look amazing with that Betty! Gourgeous!


----------



## modema

Me and my lovely bag!!


----------



## pquiles

Here's my patent chocolate Betty. Isn't she gorgeous?? I love her to pieces


----------



## prncessjax

there's no buying or selling here or mentioning own eBay ID or auctions.  Please go read our rules before posting again.


----------



## llson

Beautiful bags!!


----------



## leanbeanee

chodessa said:


> Just got her today and she is so beautiful that I was brave enough to photograph myself with her!!



You look great!  And your bag is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## leanbeanee

beth001 said:


> How embarrassing to post this after chodessa, who is gorgeous with or without her stunning new bag, but here is me modeling MY new Chloe baby.  _Keep in mind, I am home with the flu._  So here I am in my layers of pajamas, in front of a mirror in the spare bedroom (= my kids' roomful of crap.)  The bag?  A pre-loved 2005 Chocolate (yes!) Paddington.



Love your choc beth! I think you definitely made the right decision to keep the 05!!! Ummm... don't wear that bag with those shoes!!!


----------



## anilouann

With my galet pocket paddy 07...


----------



## chodessa

New patent red betty I got last week....


----------



## chodessa

BTW, thanks for those nice words-
leanbeanee
ver1982
ayla
beth0001
regarding my pic with the chain betty....


----------



## thelace

chodessa said:


> New patent red betty I got last week....




Like your gorgeous wee pups, I can't _see _it!  

Where is the pic?!!


----------



## bellacherie

thelace said:


> Like your gorgeous wee pups, I can't _see _it!
> 
> Where is the pic?!!


 
I can see it - and its gorgeous!


----------



## thelace

bellacherie said:


> I can see it - and its gorgeous!



Ah!  _Now_ I see it 

Gorgeous bag, gorgeous lady


----------



## lordguinny

*1) Medium 2005 Chocolate Paddy 2) Medium Whiskey Edith 3) Medium Grenat Silverado*


----------



## chodessa

Lordguinney -your tops and bags are gorgeous!!
Love, Love , Love the red blouse, it's stunning....

BTW- thanks thelace!!


----------



## thelace

chodessa said:


> Lordguinney -your tops and bags are gorgeous!!
> Love, Love , Love the red blouse, it's stunning....
> 
> BTW- thanks thelace!!



So many gorgeous bags, so many stunning ladies here! 

Lordguinney, that Edith is TDF!  Smaller than I thought it was though - was considering one as a laptop bag (don't think I'd get it by my Boss  as a 'business expense' though...


----------



## leanbeanee

You look fabulous lordguinny! Love that choc!!!


----------



## jag

OMG! You all look amazing!


----------



## peach

modema said:


> Me and my lovely bag!!


I love this bag on you. What color is that?


----------



## Cilifene

My one and only Chloé - Black Betty - small size - just bought her today


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Everyone, keep those pics coming... you all look great.
Chodessa, lovely, lovely pics.
Lordguinni, can i just say that you are smoking hot


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And here's another outfit with my tobacco paddy


----------



## TwistedEmily

peach said:


> I love this bag on you. What color is that?


I think it might be Muscade?


----------



## pquiles

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here's another outfit with my tobacco paddy


 

Lovely outfit.  You have such great style.  Those boots are hot..are they Anna Sui?


----------



## modema

peach said:


> I love this bag on you. What color is that?



Thank you..The colour is muscade..


----------



## lordguinny

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here's another outfit with my tobacco paddy



Love those boots!  They are hot.  I want your closet.


----------



## beth001

You all must be laughing your heads off at me.  I posted a pic of me and my Choco paddy... in my ratty pj's and lime green crocs.  Lordguinney posts a pic of her and her Choco paddy... in a stunning blouse with cleavage that goes from NYC to California!


----------



## mammab

lordguinny, OMG - you are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## lordguinny

mammab said:


> lordguinny, OMG - you are BEAUTIFUL!!



brasilian_babe & mammab, thank you for your sweet compliments!   I personally think it's the bags.


----------



## lola_falana_12

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here's another outfit with my tobacco paddy


 

Your paddy is lovely but I can't stop looking at your fabulous boots!!  Who makes them?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

awwww, thanks everyone 
pquiles and lola_falana_12 those boots are by Anna Sui they also came in 2 other colours, choc brown and tan


----------



## lordguinny

beth001 said:


> You all must be laughing your heads off at me.  I posted a pic of me and my Choco paddy... in my ratty pj's and lime green crocs.  Lordguinney posts a pic of her and her Choco paddy... in a stunning blouse with cleavage that goes from NYC to California!





I love your choco paddy.  I think your Crocs are cute!  I have a girl at work who wears them in every color.  I heard hey are very comfortable!


----------



## eastcoastkelli

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here's another outfit with my tobacco paddy


 
Love it!  Is your paddy the large??  Maybe it's a medium and just looks big because you're the size of a supermodel?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

eastcoastkelli, my paddy is just the normal medium one, it looks big cos i have my diary weighing the middle of the bag down, plus i'm a 5'3" shortie as well  no supermodel size here unfortunately :shame:


----------



## kssthis

My Orange Quilted Bay Bowler:


----------



## ali w

kssthis said:


> My Orange Quilted Bay Bowler:


 
Very cute.... i like the way that bag looks


----------



## spylove22

You ladies look so beautiful with your chloes.


----------



## vanessawang

can anyone help me to look at this bag? Is it authentic?






























thank you so much.


----------



## vanessawang

extra pictures


----------



## Kisa

Hey there Vanessa! You should post this in the Authentication thread, you'll get responses there! This thread is for pics of members with their chloe bags.


----------



## vanessawang




----------



## padparasha

lordguinny said:


>


 
lordguinny... **LOVE** this outfit and your Chloe Edith! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Addy

Wow! Some seriously hot bags here!  

My Mousse Paddy


----------



## hgbags

Addy, long time no talk!!  I LOVE your Mousse Paddy


----------



## Addy

^^^ Hi Erica!

Thanks!


----------



## photoobsessive

wow. now i just want a black paddy so bad. jeez.


----------



## anghelq

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here's another outfit with my tobacco paddy


Cute outfit! What's size is your paddy and how tall are u? Thanks.


----------



## MzSHERRY

*lordguinny*, you are so beautiful!


----------



## lordguinny

MzSHERRY said:


> *lordguinny*, you are so beautiful!


 
Aw, thank you.  :shame:


----------



## zeitgeist4

This is my first time wearing my new jade Edith!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

anghelq said:


> Cute outfit! What's size is your paddy and how tall are u? Thanks.


 
Thanks  My paddy is just the standard medium size and i'm only 5'3" that's why the bag looks so ginormous on me


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Gorgeous outfit with a gorgeous Edith, i love that jade colour 


zeitgeist4 said:


> This is my first time wearing my new jade Edith!


----------



## anghelq

Here's my first Chloe.. This is the first time I'm going to wear her.. I'm so scared to get her dirty..


----------



## lenabean

Zeitgeist, Your jade edith is Beautiful!!!!


----------



## LaineeGirl

I'm 5'6" and wearing my wonderfully well-loved 03-06-53 chocolate medium paddington front pocket!    as you can see, i adore her like a baby!


----------



## LaineeGirl

anghelq said:


> Here's my first Chloe.. This is the first time I'm going to wear her.. I'm so scared to get her dirty..


 
Anghelq - enjoy your gorgeous bag!  don't stress about dirt... just enjoy her!!!


----------



## LaineeGirl

zeitgeist4 said:


> This is my first time wearing my new jade Edith!


 
Just gorgeous...


----------



## riffraff

LaineeGirl, absolutely gorgeous paddy hun .  Lovely modelling pics too.


----------



## LaineeGirl

riffraff said:


> LaineeGirl, absolutely gorgeous paddy hun . Lovely modelling pics too.


 
aw thanks, *riffraff*!  it's my first and only paddy and i MUST say it is PERFECT in every single way!  the front pocket really adds to the edginess yet is perfectly convenient for my pda smartphone!  the size is big but not huge for me so i can carry a few things and it lies close to my body or fill it with all my mommy gear - extra baby outfit, diapers & wipes (in sealed ziplock bags, natch) and even a bottle of water and magazine!  i can't say enough about this particular style.  i'd get 10 of them in different colors if i ever hit the lottery!!!


----------



## aquablueness

LaineeGirl said:


> I'm 5'6" and wearing my wonderfully well-loved 03-06-53 chocolate medium paddington front pocket!  as you can see, i adore her like a baby!


 
hehe, you're craddling it like a baby, which should be treated like a baby. beautiful. i'm sure you wear i well too for a 5'6". on the other hand, i'm 5'3"


----------



## aquablueness

LaineeGirl said:


> aw thanks, *riffraff*! it's my first and only paddy and i MUST say it is PERFECT in every single way! the front pocket really adds to the edginess yet is perfectly convenient for my pda smartphone! the size is big but not huge for me so i can carry a few things and it lies close to my body or fill it with all my mommy gear - extra baby outfit, diapers & wipes (in sealed ziplock bags, natch) and even a bottle of water and magazine! i can't say enough about this particular style. i'd get 10 of them in different colors if i ever hit the lottery!!!


 

well stated. i could imagine myself feeling the same way you do if i owned one. i'd want to get 10 of them too in different colors if i hit the lotto.


----------



## LaineeGirl

*Aquablueness* - thanks for the compliments!  

I got lucky with the AR sale and scored one of the rouge medium paddies on sale which I received yesterday... YAY!    This one's a nice size and I'm thrilled with the extra pockets outside of the zipper compartment - I had no idea they were there!  Perfect for storing my Moto Q without fussing with the main compartment and lock ... sweet!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's another pic with my baby paddington in mastic


----------



## bless

Trying to upload a picture...LOL


----------



## bless

This is SUCH a cute idea! Here we are styling and profiling after a hard day of work  .


----------



## nelstar

bless said:


> This is SUCH a cute idea! Here we are styling and profiling after a hard day of work  .


 
Is that an Orange Paddy?  Just trying to identify the color - thanks!


----------



## ijoewono

brasilian babe, you have a really good taste in clothing, and a rockin closet!


----------



## bless

nelstar said:


> Is that an Orange Paddy?  Just trying to identify the color - thanks!



No, it's whiskey . The camera flash makes it look orange. I'll try taking another picture...this time WITHOUT the flash .

I hope this works... <-- that's so cute!


----------



## MissNovember

Wow ladies! This is a great thread! It really gave me an idea of how the bags look 'worn'!! 

I need a Paddington, STAT!


----------



## pei941

LaineeGirl said:


> *Aquablueness* - thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I got lucky with the AR sale and scored one of the rouge medium paddies on sale which I received yesterday... YAY!  This one's a nice size and I'm thrilled with the extra pockets outside of the zipper compartment - I had no idea they were there! Perfect for storing my Moto Q without fussing with the main compartment and lock ... sweet!


 
OMG!! ONSALE!! I would love to have one just like that!!!  way to go girl


----------



## socalgrl86

I think i am falling in love with Chloe... :-]]


----------



## bellacherie

May I ask where you bought your whiskey bless?


----------



## kssthis

I love how the bag brings out the orange in my new Missoni wrap


----------



## minababe

bless said:


> No, it's whiskey . The camera flash makes it look orange. I'll try taking another picture...this time WITHOUT the flash .
> 
> I hope this works... <-- that's so cute!



I love this bag. how much cost it? where I can buy it?


----------



## GyrlLayney

kssthis said:


> I love how the bag brings out the orange in my new Missoni wrap


 
*kssthis* - you and your Bay look stunning!  you accessorize so beautifully and the length of that bay really accentuates your height


----------



## kplovesbag

Here is me with my new Chloe!!


----------



## GyrlLayney

kplovesbag said:


> Here is me with my new Chloe!!


 
Wow - that paddington is stunning, *kplovesbag*!  Your shoes are cute, too  Enjoy!!!


----------



## GyrlLayney

YAY!  I LOVE my adorable paddy key holder from LVR - and it's made of gorgeous Chloe leather, too!  Much bigger than I thought it'd be...






and with my rouge paddy - perfect match!


----------



## GyrlLayney

Tall satchel paddy


----------



## GyrlLayney

Rouge paddy


----------



## GyrlLayney

choco front pocket and rouge medium paddies





blanc patsy tote





black paddy cosmetic pouch


----------



## GyrlLayney

And these Ediths are pictured for reference only - I returned them all because they're not suited to my sahm lifestyle right now...

Blanc small satchel







Black messenger






Whiskey messenger


----------



## kplovesbag

GyrlLayney said:


> Wow - that paddington is stunning, *kplovesbag*! Your shoes are cute, too  Enjoy!!!


Thanks!! love your paddy key holder I want one now!!


----------



## anghelq

GyrlLayney said:


> And these Ediths are pictured for reference only - I returned them all because they're not suited to my sahm lifestyle right now...
> 
> Blanc small satchel


You returned this?? It's so pretty!! I want one now.. How tall are you? Can you fit a lot of stuff inside? Is this just a handheld purse?


----------



## GyrlLayney

anghelq said:


> You returned this?? It's so pretty!! I want one now.. How tall are you? Can you fit a lot of stuff inside? Is this just a handheld purse?


 
I'm 5'6" and it was very pretty and a beautiful "blanc" but too boxy, stiff and formal looking for me.  I prefer slimmer, casual and slouchy.  Definitely only handheld - not good for someone like me with two little ones 

If interested, keep checking this link for returns:  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat000141cat000258cat11270732cat11550732


----------



## Lynnie

Love your key chain....sooo cute!!  Love your Ediths too!  They grow on you.  Maybe you should have kept one.


----------



## GyrlLayney

Lynnie said:


> Love your key chain....sooo cute!! Love your Ediths too! They grow on you. Maybe you should have kept one.


 
Thanks Lynnie!  Y'know, maybe if I worked in an office on a regular basis, I might have kept one.  But even the 4th Edith I tried - rouge classic - is going back and the leather on that one is truly amazing!  It's a little too business like for me, a casual and mostly stay home mom with two little ones.  I have other bags for dressy occasions.  So I didn't want to keep it just to have it.  If I can't use it now in my rotation, then I must send it back.  I figure that maybe someone else will appreciate them more and make better use out of these 4 lovely Ediths!


----------



## kssthis

*gyrlayney* - fabulous collection!!  Your keychain is the cutest!!!

*kplovesbag *- I love your satchel!!  What color is that??  That is stunning!  And love the shoes!


----------



## kplovesbag

kssthis said:


> *gyrlayney* - fabulous collection!! Your keychain is the cutest!!!
> 
> *kplovesbag *- I love your satchel!! What color is that?? That is stunning! And love the shoes!


Thanks *kssthis*!! the colour is gold metallic


----------



## buxz87

nice bags everyone


----------



## mona_danya

My new Edith in Whiskey


----------



## GyrlLayney

mona_danya said:


> My new Edith in Whiskey


 
Congrats, *Mona*! Just gorgeous!  

Oh how I wish I could have kept an Edith... because the Whiskey would've been it!  And also the Rouge.  And....*wahhh...!*


----------



## lilpicotin

i love this thread .... i was feeling a bit ashamed of my chloe obsession (3 chloe purchases in 1 month, and planning more when i get christmas money ). but i read this thread and a) i feel less guilty and b) i want more!!!

droool...


----------



## bizfashionista

This is my new rouge baby paddington I got from another PFer





and here she is with the matching wallet I got from NAP's sale


----------



## bellacherie

bizfashionista said:


> This is my new rouge baby paddington I got from another PFer
> 
> 
> and here she is with the matching wallet I got from NAP's sale


 

Is that a mini? For some reason it looks smaller.... could just be me!


----------



## Sweetie

I'm loving this thread...love the paddies, the ediths, and the bays!


----------



## Sweetie

ali w said:


> Very cute.... i like the way that bag looks


 
That bag is gorgeous! You are rocking it.  I really like the Bay in orange - the quilted Bay is definitely beautiful.


----------



## bizfashionista

bellacherie said:


> Is that a mini? For some reason it looks smaller.... could just be me!


 
Is the mini different then the baby? Its the one smaller then the medium.


----------



## GyrlLayney

*bizfashionista -* your baby rouge paddy looks perfect on you and I love your wallet!!!


----------



## bizfashionista

thanks gyrllayney!! i am in love with the size of the baby paddy...i already want more!!


----------



## guccisima

GyrlLayney said:


> YAY!  I LOVE my adorable paddy key holder from LVR - and it's made of gorgeous Chloe leather, too!  Much bigger than I thought it'd be...
> 
> 
> 
> and with my rouge paddy - perfect match!


Your keyholder is absolutely fantastic! The cutest little Paddy i`ve ever seen! Congrats, you have a great collection.


----------



## GyrlLayney

guccisima said:


> Your keyholder is absolutely fantastic! The cutest little Paddy i`ve ever seen! Congrats, you have a great collection.


 
Awww, thanks *guccissima*!  It's my very last Chloe purchase of the year, too!  Now that my designer bag collection is complete, I've hit the "pause" button on my spending so I can pay off bills, save $$$, and attend to other responsibilities...


----------



## GyrlLayney

GyrlLayney said:


> Tall satchel paddy


 
This one, affectionately known as "Miss Creme" is also no longer part of my collection and is off to another tPFer!  She will be sorely missed but I know she's going to a wonderful home!


----------



## bellacherie

bizfashionista said:


> Is the mini different then the baby? Its the one smaller then the medium.


 

The mini/baby is the same. I believe the official name is the mini and baby could just be our pet name for the little beauties.


----------



## catcat

Thanks so much for sharing I love modelling pics. I hadn't taken any with my paddy's until now waiting for a third party to take tham but everytime I ask hubby to take a pic he's like "oh great you will sell this bag" grhhhhhh.

So you need to cope with dark pics a messy office (my 18 month old spreads his stuff everywhere) and a dirty mirror yuk.
But here is my beloved choco paddy in action:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Great photos everyone.
here's 2 of mine with my bleu nuit and tobacco paddies


----------



## catcat

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Great photos everyone.
> here's 2 of mine with my bleu nuit and tobacco paddies


 


BB I just love those pics infront of your shoecabinet...and those boots are just divine, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kiki198028

My new babies~~


----------



## kap

Kiki198028, what size is the white edith that you are wearing?

It looks really gorgeous on you btw


----------



## iqaganda

My ex-baby! An old photo of me.. I have to let her go after a while because she's too heavy for me... She's going with me to work with my Gold Sergio Rossi Heels.


----------



## Kiki198028

Thanks Kap! 
It's an edith messenger, same size as the classic medium edith.




kap said:


> Kiki198028, what size is the white edith that you are wearing?
> 
> It looks really gorgeous on you btw


----------



## bellacherie

iqaganda said:


> My ex-baby! An old photo of me.. I have to let her go after a while because she's too heavy for me... She's going with me to work with my Gold Sergio Rossi Heels.


 
Is that the 06 Orange? It looks great on you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

KIKI- gorgeous bags! They look awesome on you!
Where did you get the baby paddington?
That size looks great in white!


----------



## leanbeanee

catcat said:


> Thanks so much for sharing I love modelling pics. I hadn't taken any with my paddy's until now waiting for a third party to take tham but everytime I ask hubby to take a pic he's like "oh great you will sell this bag" grhhhhhh.
> 
> So you need to cope with dark pics a messy office (my 18 month old spreads his stuff everywhere) and a dirty mirror yuk.
> But here is my beloved choco paddy in action:



You look fabulous, Cat!


----------



## leanbeanee

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Great photos everyone.
> here's 2 of mine with my bleu nuit and tobacco paddies



Love your paddies... but I'm drooling over your shoe display!


----------



## ssangit

Well, I'm workin on getting some more pics...but in the meantime...here you go!


----------



## Kiki198028

Thanks!
I bought my baby paddy from bluefly.com, I adore it so much I'm carrying it almost every day. It's a must for summer!



chloebagfreak said:


> KIKI- gorgeous bags! They look awesome on you!
> Where did you get the baby paddington?
> That size looks great in white!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!   You all look so gorgeous, wow!   I carried my '06 choco Paddy this past weekend... sorry for the crappy hotel room bathroom pic! 

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/Mewithchocolate06Paddy.jpg


----------



## bellacherie

Latest addition - 06 Jeans Moyen


----------



## pukasonqo

bellacherie said:


> Latest addition - 06 Jeans Moyen


^^
are you keeping it? it looks lovely...


----------



## bellacherie

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> are you keeping it? it looks lovely...


 
For the forseable future YES! I really like the colour


----------



## toscaong

Hi all !
Love your chloe bags !!!
here's my first post :
my red paddy on the way to work !


----------



## frenchiefan

Love that Jeans Moyen!!!!!!!!


----------



## llson

Love that red!!


----------



## brunettetiger

Blanc 07 Classic Paddy


----------



## iqaganda

bellacherie said:


> Is that the 06 Orange? It looks great on you!


 
Thanks! Yes, it is the 06 Orange.. Unfortunately, I let go of this baby.. Because it's too heavy for me.. Even though it I love how it looks...


----------



## brunettetiger

bellacherie said:


> Latest addition - 06 Jeans Moyen


 
jeans moyen...yummmmmm!  great addition!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Is jeans moyen a grey or blue?


----------



## bellacherie

chloebagfreak said:


> Is jeans moyen a grey or blue?


 

It depends on the lighting, but IMO its a baby blue/light grey. More blue though... So pretty!


----------



## Star15Rin

Love your jeans moyen bella! Good choice!


----------



## mona_danya

My new black edith


----------



## ali w

mona_danya said:


> My new black edith


 
*Very, very cute!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lv_obsessed

Here's a regular size cream paddy:


----------



## bellacherie

lv_obsessed said:


> Here's a regular size cream paddy:


 
I love it LV!! Guess what? I bought my first LV today! Sadly I'm having to make some chloe cutbacks though...


----------



## pukasonqo

bellacherie said:


> For the forseable future YES! I really like the colour



it is a great colour! congrats!


----------



## Star15Rin

bellacherie said:


> I love it LV!! Guess what? I bought my first LV today! Sadly I'm having to make some chloe cutbacks though...



Oooo what'd you buy???


----------



## bellacherie

I got a monogram speedy 30. I'm in an lv faze right now if anyone has been wondering when I've been.


----------



## Star15Rin

LOL I understand the problem... I loved Chloe, then I had an LV crazed few months, now I'm back to Chloe. But I still have some LV, and I adore their accessories.


----------



## lilpicotin

here's my new muscade baby --- thanks lv_obsessed!!!


----------



## sophiegirl

I have a question to ask, I am looking at a chloe bag on ebay and the seller told me this:
There is no pocket for a cell phone specifically, there is a small pocket with a zipper that would fit a cell phone however. As far as serial number, I dont really know what you are referring to. Authentic bags do not have the serial label inside of them - the serial number is located on the price ticket or sometimes on the authenticity cards -- Fake bags (especially the ones sold on Ebay) show pictures of serial tags in the bags, but thats how you know they are fake. If you want to verify what I am saying, go to a store that sells Chloe bags and open one up to see that theres no serial tag in the bag. I have all authenticity cards with this bag and the original dustbag. Thanks! 


I would have thought an authentic bag HAD a serial number.  True or false?  Thanks.


----------



## +sonja+

Sophiegirl most of the chloe bags *do have* serial codes, but it's not that simple; there has been some authentic ones without them too.. I guess they just forgot to put the tag there or something  
here's a thread about paddington serial codes; http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/i-need-favor-all-you-paddy-owners-out-5468.html


----------



## +sonja+

Oops I just realized I went a bit off topic with serial codesush: 

:back2topic: Everyone's wearing their chloes so nicely, I need to go back to see some more pictures!


----------



## beastofthefields

lordguinny said:


> *1) Medium 2005 Chocolate Paddy 2) Medium Whiskey Edith 3) Medium Grenat Silverado*


 

*That's what I'm talkin' 'bout.  THAT IS THE EDITH I LONG FOR.  It's the first pic (apart from Maria Sharapova's pic) I've seen of the Whisky Edith which has made me fall in love.  Congrats on the sweetest bag I ever did see (so far today.....)*


----------



## invenio

mastic baby paddy! 

please excuse my mess.. !


----------



## jenz496

invenio said:


> mastic baby paddy!
> 
> please excuse my mess.. !


 
It looks so tiny! It's adorable


----------



## abi319

small chocolate silverado from NM and medium cannelle quilted bay from Sacoche Bahrain


----------



## mona_danya

abi319 said:


> small chocolate silverado from NM and medium cannelle quilted bay from Sacoche Bahrain


gorgoues bags abi.....


----------



## scarcici

Hi ladies:
Finally,I did it!!!!!! 
Introducing me and my first Chloe: Edith bowling.
I am really crazy in love with this bag. But now I have a big problem: what i only want is more Chloe!
...And my husband is thinking that I am mad, spending so much money in "stupid" bags... (I do not care about his thoughts at all )


----------



## excentric920

scarcici said:


> Hi ladies:
> Finally,I did it!!!!!!
> Introducing me and my first Chloe: Edith bowling.
> I am really crazy in love with this bag. But now I have a big problem: what i only want is more Chloe!
> ...And my husband is thinking that I am mad, spending so much money in "stupid" bags... (I do not care about his thoughts at all )



VERY NICE!!! AND CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Saoirse

pquiles said:


> Here's my patent chocolate Betty. Isn't she gorgeous?? I love her to pieces


  I think I love this bag more than any other Betty I've seen.  I've got a small and large Python Betty and have been on a waiting list for a Mulberry Mabel in chocolate patent but after seeing this bag, I'm going to have to start the search for this large patent Betty.  Actually, is it the large of medium?


----------



## leanbeanee

Aww... I miss this thread! This thread was so much fun! Anyone got more pics to share?


----------



## abi319

Medium Navy non-quilted bay from Sacoche


----------



## abi319

Ecureil EDITH from NM Last Call


----------



## Jenny Cadine

abi319 said:


> Medium Navy non-quilted bay from Sacoche


 

The non-quilted Bay is gorgeous, I prefer it to the other.

Loving this thread


----------



## ali w

abi319 said:


> Medium Navy non-quilted bay from Sacoche


 
WOW... thats a beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## littlefab

Chloe bags are just gorgeous...and you ladies are looking fab!
Having seen this thread, Chloe bags are absolutely on my wishlist...which one should I go for? Paddy or Bay non-quilted?


----------



## mlm4485

I've always loved the Paddington!  The leather is so soft, its just a quality bag. There are so many different variations and colors that I'm sure you could find one to suit you.

I like the Bay as well, but it just doesn't speak to me like the Paddington always has!


----------



## LVENYC

Beautiful bags everyone and abi i'm so jealous-your nails look so nice & mine are so bad today


----------



## Mxygxy999

Gorgeous bags on beautiful ladies!  Looking at these eye candies makes me stupidly happy and lusting for more


----------



## littlefab

Thanks for your opinion mlm4485...a Chloe store will be opening soon in my town, so I'll go and check out the bags for sure...


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*abi*- mabrook! your bags are gorgeous


----------



## abi319

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *abi*- mabrook! your bags are gorgeous


Thanks habibti!


----------



## abi319

my first ever chloe..a 06 rouge paddy!i hope i haven't posted this before!LOL!


----------



## CoolPinkIce

So I finally took pictures with my tracy


----------



## bellacherie

CoolPinkIce said:


> So I finally took pictures with my tracy


 
You look gorgeous with it!


----------



## mzleah

You girls all look great!!!! I only have one Chloe and i've totally fallen in-love with my Edith.


----------



## CoolPinkIce

bellacherie said:


> You look gorgeous with it!



Thanks bella


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Here is me in my Winter 2007 Chloe Beata Patent Tote in black

And in one of the pics you will see the side view of my Chloe S/S 07 t-bar shoes.


----------



## ali w

oatmeal_raisin said:


> Here is me in my Winter 2007 Chloe Beata Patent Tote in black
> 
> And in one of the pics you will see the side view of my Chloe S/S 07 t-bar shoes.



 Just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## purse4u

Gorgeous!!! Love the rain coat and the patent together too! The shoes are killer


----------



## leanbeanee

abi319 said:


> my first ever chloe..a 06 rouge paddy!i hope i haven't posted this before!LOL!



Abi, I'm loving your collection!


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Thanks ali w and purse4u for the comments.  I really am enjoying the bag.

And the trench coat is from the Viktor and Rolf H&M line.  Oh, it was so hard to get anything that day!!!  The store was so crowded and by the time we got there, practically everything was gone.  I happened to see the trench thrown across some other clothes...and yeah...it was in my size!!!!

And now, lucky for me...it's a great jacket, it keeps me warm, and like you have pointed out...the Chloe looks good with the jacket!!  Match made it heaven...with the shoes!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## purse4u

those shoes really look great on, I was thinking about the white pair on NAP but their pics online definately do not do them justice - great story about your trench, I love to find things that way, you know it was meant to be  and congrats on the new job, youre off to a great start!


----------



## vegisvegis

My 2007 Dark Brown Tall Satchel Paddy. Also my first Chloe. The lock and thick leather makes it a heavy bag but I love her to death. :shame:


----------



## Bag Fetish

yeuxhonnetes said:


> here's my one and only Chloe Paddington in Ivory:


 Is this a regular size or baby ?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Cristina said:


> More *bleu*


what size paddy is this please?




​ 
*Joined:* Oct 2005
*Location:* South Florida
*Posts:* 9,946				
*Feedback:* *23*





*Re: Your Chloe In Action Baby!* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		More *bleu*


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

it's the regular size



Bag Fetish said:


> Is this a regular size or baby ?


----------



## Danica

abi319 said:


> my first ever chloe..a 06 rouge paddy!i hope i haven't posted this before!LOL!


Beautifuuul


----------



## Bag Fetish

yeuxhonnetes said:


> it's the regular size



Thanks Sandra.


----------



## Gonatcha

Well, wet hair and messy room - but here she is, my first paddy!! 
A gorgeous Canelle medium satchel 

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w16/Gonatcha/DSC06895.jpg

It's my shetland sheepdog Daphne in the corner


----------



## abi319

It has been a while that i've had this beauty but haven't posted any modeling pics...so here are some (not very good pics...sorry!!). I've found it very difficult to show the grenat python silverado's real color but i guess this is the best i can do as of the moment! This one's a keeper!


----------



## llson

Congrats to all, great bags, love Chloe!!


----------



## divnanata

abi319 said:


> It has been a while that i've had this beauty but haven't posted any modeling pics...so here are some (not very good pics...sorry!!). I've found it very difficult to show the grenat python silverado's real color but i guess this is the best i can do as of the moment! This one's a keeper!


So glad we pushed you! YES - I will take credit for it. Boy that looks so stunning on you abi!!! What a great buy!


----------



## abi319

divnanata said:


> So glad we pushed you! YES - I will take credit for it. Boy that looks so stunning on you abi!!! What a great buy!



Yes divnanata...that is certainly true! I was considering the purchase but never would have done it if not for you and susie! *many thanks to both of you! *i really do think she is the most special bag that i own now!


----------



## pekie

my lovely bf holding my chamois betty..his arm his covered up the scarf tied round the handle..its goes well with the bag! 

He will kill me when he finds out i posted him on..hes not feeling well in this picture but i think he looks adorable


----------



## vegisvegis

abi319 said:


> my first ever chloe..a 06 rouge paddy!i hope i haven't posted this before!LOL!


*DROOLS*  Absolutely gorgeous! I love the rouge color! Uh-oh, I feel the urge to go shopping now.


----------



## Dmarie2020

abi319 said:


> It has been a while that i've had this beauty but haven't posted any modeling pics...so here are some (not very good pics...sorry!!). I've found it very difficult to show the grenat python silverado's real color but i guess this is the best i can do as of the moment! This one's a keeper!


 
Abi319, beautiful bag!  What size is yours?


----------



## abi319

Thanks *Dmarie!*I believe this is the regular sized silverado. I am bad at measurements but am sure you will find the dimensions in the silverado reference thread somewhere. For your reference, I am 5'7". Hope this helps!


----------



## Dmarie2020

*




*

*Can anyone tell me what size Chloe Python Silverado she is carrying?  I am trying to get idea of the dimensions of this bag.  Thanks!*


----------



## susieserb

pekie said:


> my lovely bf holding my chamois betty..his arm his covered up the scarf tied round the handle..its goes well with the bag!
> 
> He will kill me when he finds out i posted him on..hes not feeling well in this picture but i think he looks adorable


 

OMYGOSH this picture is hysterical.  Your guy may kill you if he ever finds out that he's a model on tPF but I don't care because I LMAO!


----------



## llson

pekie said:


> my lovely bf holding my chamois betty..his arm his covered up the scarf tied round the handle..its goes well with the bag!
> 
> He will kill me when he finds out i posted him on..hes not feeling well in this picture but i think he looks adorable


 

Love it!!  What a great guy to hold your bag.........he may be a tad upset, but he may become famous.......LOL


----------



## kellykapoor

Just me and my Edith


----------



## mariabdc

kellykapoor said:


> Just me and my Edith


 
What a beautiful bag!


----------



## mariabdc

Pictures of my chocolate baby Paddington... It's even prettier IRL...


----------



## bellacherie

^^^ Stunning Maria!


----------



## mariabdc

bellacherie said:


> ^^^ Stunning Maria!


You were right about this bag.... Is her eldest sister (your choco) your favourite Chloe? Do you have any other style? I am in love with the Betty, bu I like the Edith a lot after spotting it IRL...


----------



## bellacherie

mariabdc said:


> You were right about this bag.... Is her eldest sister (your choco) your favourite Chloe? Do you have any other style? I am in love with the Betty, bu I like the Edith a lot after spotting it IRL...


 

My choco was my first EVER chloe. Nothing has ever felt as sublime as taking her out of her NAP box and holding her - I imagine that's what holding your first born would be like???


----------



## mariabdc

bellacherie said:


> My choco was my first EVER chloe. Nothing has ever felt as sublime as taking her out of her NAP box and holding her - I imagine that's what holding your first born would be like???


 
As a mother of two, I can assure you that getting my first Chloe was absolutely painless and much pleasanter than struggling with midwives for 30 hours (my eldest) or bickering with a nasty midwife for nearly 5 hours (my toddler)... 

As fas as "holding" goes, I never doubted my children were authentic when I took them in my arms, whereas I had some doubts with the mini paddy...

Plus, I could show the children off with pride, whereas I have to be careful not to carry the paddy with certain people who may question me for getting into debt...ush:


----------



## mona_danya

mariabdc said:


> As a mother of two, I can assure you that getting my first Chloe was absolutely painless and much pleasanter than struggling with midwives for 30 hours (my eldest) or bickering with a nasty midwife for nearly 5 hours (my toddler)...
> 
> As fas as "holding" goes, I never doubted my children were authentic when I took them in my arms, whereas I had some doubts with the mini paddy...
> 
> Plus, I could show the children off with pride, whereas I have to be careful not to carry the paddy with certain people who may question me for getting into debt...ush:


 
Your paddy looks fabulous on you specially with those boots...


----------



## divnanata

mariabdc - the pics are fabulous and you look sensational. I love the vest and the jewelry and the boots. It all works to perfection with the darling choco Chloe!


----------



## divnanata

kellykapoor said:


> Just me and my Edith


ZOWIE! I love them so much and am so glad I have one now too!. This one looks especially pretty with your top.


----------



## mariabdc

divnanata said:


> mariabdc - the pics are fabulous and you look sensational. I love the vest and the jewelry and the boots. It all works to perfection with the darling choco Chloe!


 

Thank you!
Did you notice the mirrow? It's my grandmother's dressing table. Its from the 1920s and I just love it... Besides, when it's sunny it makes my bedroom smell of her, so I can feel her around... 
She was also a bag lover, I am a fourth generation purse addict and my daughter is bound to be the fifth!


----------



## Cranky Old Bag

Maria, you are one hot mama! The bag looks great on you and the mirror is beautiful. I am a first-generation purse lover and I dearly hope my baby girl follows in my footsteps - I need to be able to hand over my collection one day! Hopefully then it will be more substantial then.

Kelly, your Edith looks perfect on you! I love those colours together too.  So glad I got the whiskey, hope I can wear it as well as you do.


----------



## mariabdc

Cranky Old Bag said:


> Maria, you are one hot mama! The bag looks great on you and the mirror is beautiful. I am a first-generation purse lover and I dearly hope my baby girl follows in my footsteps - I need to be able to hand over my collection one day! Hopefully then it will be more substantial then.
> 
> Kelly, your Edith looks perfect on you! I love those colours together too.  So glad I got the whiskey, hope I can wear it as well as you do.


 

Thank you...I am sure you'll pass your love for bags on to your daughter (together with many other good things)...

My greatgrandmother loved bags, and so did my grandma. My mum is also keen, I love them and my daughter has already asked to have my mini-paddy when she grows up (she's just four!). She was carrying it for me on Friday (at home and under close monitoring)

I didn't inherit any bag from my grandma, but she gave me a couple of beautiful tiny sequined purses from the 1920s that I may try to picture and show here,  if that's ok with the mods...


----------



## brigitte0810

Hi there, I am very happy to show pics of my two paddies which I proudly own, a chocolate paddy medium size and a gazelle coloured large cross body bag, which I use daily. I am not tall, so it looks ridiculously large on me, but still I love it because it is so practical when going out with my two little ones...
The leather of both is just gorgeously soft and thick... well, you know that feeling too well!
(Sorry for the pics being sideways...)


----------



## kellykapoor

Cranky Old Bag said:


> Kelly, your Edith looks perfect on you! I love those colours together too.  So glad I got the whiskey, hope I can wear it as well as you do.



Thank you, COB


----------



## purse4u

brigitte0810 said:


> Hi there, I am very happy to show pics of my two paddies which I proudly own, a chocolate paddy medium size and a gazelle coloured large cross body bag, which I use daily. I am not tall, so it looks ridiculously large on me, but still I love it because it is so practical when going out with my two little ones...
> The leather of both is just gorgeously soft and thick... well, you know that feeling too well!
> (Sorry for the pics being sideways...)


 

Love your bags - especially the cross body!  I have the paddy loaf I think it's called w/ bottom zip in gazelle & sooo love it--the bag looks great on you and have to tell you I wanted to peek at your bags in the office but stopped & thought bad enough getting "caught" by nosey cowrks looking at bags in my cubicle but to get caught turning sidewys in my chair ... I'll take a look when I get home - looks great!!


----------



## brigitte0810

Oh, thanks purse4u! That's so nice of you, especially since I really thought the photographs were pretty bad.... and on top of that sideways....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You made me chuckle when imaging you in the office turning sideways...
P.S.: The gazelle is a great colour isn't it?!


----------



## purse4u

it is a great color - i think it goes with so much & I love the brassy lock contrast w/ it! it was my 1st chloe & ive been hooked since   your bag makes me want a bigger one though and im sure it comes in handy w/ your children-love your jacket too!


----------



## brigitte0810

Thank you purse4u! Yes, the gazelle colour is very beautiful with the golden brassware tones! I am simply in love with it!


----------



## bellacherie

brigitte0810 said:


> Hi there, I am very happy to show pics of my two paddies which I proudly own, a chocolate paddy medium size and a gazelle coloured large cross body bag, which I use daily. I am not tall, so it looks ridiculously large on me, but still I love it because it is so practical when going out with my two little ones...
> The leather of both is just gorgeously soft and thick... well, you know that feeling too well!
> (Sorry for the pics being sideways...)


 

Sideways or not - the outfits and bags look great!


----------



## brigitte0810

Oh thanks, bellacherie!


----------



## mariabdc

brigitte0810 said:


> Hi there, I am very happy to show pics of my two paddies which I proudly own, a chocolate paddy medium size and a gazelle coloured large cross body bag, which I use daily. I am not tall, so it looks ridiculously large on me, but still I love it because it is so practical when going out with my two little ones...
> The leather of both is just gorgeously soft and thick... well, you know that feeling too well!
> (Sorry for the pics being sideways...)


 
Beautiful... Enjoy your paddies...


----------



## brigitte0810

Thank you, mariabdc,
I definitely am enjoying them, can't stop fondling the gorgeous leather! and when carrying them I feel like a million bucks!


----------



## honeybeez

may i ask if the medium paddy and the regular paddy are same size?


----------



## mona_danya

honeybeez said:


> may i ask if the medium paddy and the regular paddy are same size?


 
Yes they are!


----------



## cammy1

all you ladies look lovely with your Chloes- make me more determined to get one


----------



## FrankieP

Here's me in Brisbane, at the Fortitude Valley markets (whatever they're called), carrying my Big Black Betty. There it's a big place with every vegetable and kind of deli thing you'd ever want - I live in the outback at the moment and MrFrankie is missing decent food shopping like crazy, hence the teaser shot.


----------



## mariabdc

What a lovely bag... and picture...
I was and am very impressed at your daily training schedule...
Happy Christmas...


----------



## zizzli

Lovely picture and bag


----------



## bellacherie

Very Cute FrankieP! That bag really suits you!!


----------



## janetcrystal

Hello Everyone! Hope you are all doing well! I like to share a photo of my Chloe Bay Bag that my husband bought me when we were in Paris a few months ago. I love that it's so roomy and I get lots of compliments! I hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## imonpurseblog

Love your pics, Janetcrystal.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

janetcrystal said:


> Hello Everyone! Hope you are all doing well! I like to share a photo of my Chloe Bay Bag that my husband bought me when we were in Paris a few months ago. I love that it's so roomy and I get lots of compliments! I hope you all enjoy it!


 
LOVE your Bay! It really looks fab! What color is it?


----------



## janetcrystal

ScarlettMoeller said:


> LOVE your Bay! It really looks fab! What color is it?


 
Thanks so much! I believe the color is called "Camel". I took the round Chloe tag right off the bag at the store and used it right away! The name of the color was on there and I didn't pay much attention! When I was shopping at the Chloe store carrying it, the sales girl said "great bag and great color, I can tell you bought it in Paris, this color is hard to come by in the states"


----------



## divnanata

janetcrystal said:


> Hello Everyone! Hope you are all doing well! I like to share a photo of my Chloe Bay Bag that my husband bought me when we were in Paris a few months ago. I love that it's so roomy and I get lots of compliments! I hope you all enjoy it!


WOW! You look so glamorous with that Bay! I hope my husband springs for a bag when we are in Italy next week. Your husband is a keeper for sure!


----------



## janetcrystal

divnanata said:


> WOW! You look so glamorous with that Bay! I hope my husband springs for a bag when we are in Italy next week. Your husband is a keeper for sure!


 
Yes! He's a definite keeper! You will love Italy! We were there for 3 weeks last year as well. He bought me a bunch of Gucci, Chanel, Dior and Louis Vuitton. Be sure to leave lots of room in your luggage! Happy Travels!


----------



## Tagullah

Gorgeous bag Janet and it really suits you ( you can't go wrong with a quilted Bay). Congratulations on an excellent choice of bag - use it in good health .

Actually there's another thing I want to say regarding other people's modelling pics - all your homes look so tasteful and immaculate...am I the only person that lives in a pigsty :s ? Honestly, in my modelling pics, you can see a load of stuff piled up at the side of my wardrobe and everytime I take pics for eBay, it takes me forever to clear a space.
I try and keep the place tidy but my DH,DS and DD don't understand the meaning of the word 'tidy'  - I'm fighting a losing battle (and I'm not winning )


----------



## lanasyogamama

Tag, I have to admit that I got lucky and married a neat freak who runs after DD and I all day, cleaning up after us.  Otherwise, things would not be good!

The other thing is that I only have 1 bay bag to store, not  7!!!


----------



## Tagullah

lanasyogamama said:


> Tag, I have to admit that I got lucky and married a neat freak who runs after DD and I all day, cleaning up after us. Otherwise, things would not be good!
> 
> The other thing is that I only have 1 bay bag to store, not 7!!!


 
It's not the bag storage that's the problem ( they're all neatly tucked away in my wardrobe), it's all the other c**p in this house....there is literally not one surface that's clear (except for in my room of course ).


----------



## lanasyogamama

Well... I guess you just have to take joy in having all the wonderful bags instead of a neat house?

My Mom is heading your way in May.  She's meeting up with her sister for a trip to Lourdes!


----------



## janetcrystal

Tagullah said:


> Gorgeous bag Janet and it really suits you ( you can't go wrong with a quilted Bay). Congratulations on an excellent choice of bag - use it in good health .
> 
> Actually there's another thing I want to say regarding other people's modelling pics - all your homes look so tasteful and immaculate...am I the only person that lives in a pigsty :s ? Honestly, in my modelling pics, you can see a load of stuff piled up at the side of my wardrobe and everytime I take pics for eBay, it takes me forever to clear a space.
> I try and keep the place tidy but my DH,DS and DD don't understand the meaning of the word 'tidy'  - I'm fighting a losing battle (and I'm not winning )


 
Tagullah, my home is neat and clean because the husband is a very tidy, we have no kids, no pets and maid service is a beautiful thing


----------



## HCalgary

This thread is a great idea and a lot of fun - ladies you look great with the Chloes you picked. Here is a favourite pic of mine - took my Chloe Edith in "wheat" to Iceland on holidays in 2006 - this is the Golden Circle area where you can see a field of geothermal geysers (like Yellowstone park).


----------



## Tagullah

lanasyogamama said:


> Well... I guess you just have to take joy in having all the wonderful bags instead of a neat house?
> 
> My Mom is heading your way in May. She's meeting up with her sister for a trip to Lourdes!


 
Do you think she might want to come bag shopping with me en route to France ?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think she would look great with a Chloe on her shoulder, except that she dislocated it last Thursday so it's in a sling now


----------



## MissEvil

I took a pic on my way out with me and my bay. Hair is a mess though but being as short as I am it will just look weirder if I cut off the head in picture
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/dvb/Bay.jpg


----------



## Monsti

Miss Evil,

you look so great with your Quilted Bay - actually a lot better than all the Hollywood actresses!!! Wow! You are really the first person on whom I like this bag (if this grammer makes any sense?).


----------



## lanasyogamama

Miss Evil, you look great!  I don't like the pics with heads cut off, you don't get the full perspective!


----------



## brigitte0810

Hi Miss Evil,
you look great and the bag is really beautiful on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(Can't wait to get my Moka Quilted Bay!)


----------



## artanis

Looking at the gorgeous Paddington colours, I regretted buying mine in black


----------



## melodysaw

mariabdc said:


> As a mother of two, I can assure you that getting my first Chloe was absolutely painless and much pleasanter than struggling with midwives for 30 hours (my eldest) or bickering with a nasty midwife for nearly 5 hours (my toddler)...
> 
> As fas as "holding" goes, I never doubted my children were authentic when I took them in my arms, whereas I had some doubts with the mini paddy...
> 
> Plus, I could show the children off with pride, whereas I have to be careful not to carry the paddy with certain people who may question me for getting into debt...ush:



mariabdc,
 You writing is witty, I love it.


----------



## Duchie

_I want your closet! Love the shoe storage!  _


----------



## Balchlfen

Wow! You all look so great with your Chloes 

Here is my contribution - not the best picture but you get the idea. This is the *Small Bay* in *Violet Patent* :shame:


----------



## divnanata

^Utterly gorgeous, Bal! That bag is just amazing and you look fabulous wearing it too!


----------



## chodessa

Bal- Love your bag and your shirt(s)!!
Fabulous!


----------



## VKD

My little Chloe collection.


----------



## fettfleck

Balchlfen said:


> Wow! You all look so great with your Chloes
> 
> Here is my contribution - not the best picture but you get the idea. This is the *Small Bay* in *Violet Patent* :shame:



Wow, the bag really has a great color. Maybe I should also try something colorful for springtime (hope springtime is coming - still darn cold here in Germany...). May I ask where you did get your grey shirt from? Love it!


----------



## Addy

I posted in All About Betty! but I'll post here too.  When I am not at work, I'm a jeans kind of gal!


----------



## purse4u

Addy!! Love your outfit!! You look so comfy & cute! That betty is PERFECT on you!!


----------



## Luva Pug

Bal: I saw your gorgeous violet patent bay in selfridges, the bag is beyond stunning in real life!! You look fab with it!!


----------



## Addy

purse4u said:


> Addy!! Love your outfit!! You look so comfy & cute! That betty is PERFECT on you!!


 
Thanks darlin'! She's my Chloe HG!  And she smells divine!


----------



## ali w

Addy said:


> I posted in All About Betty! but I'll post here too.  When I am not at work, I'm a jeans kind of gal!



 That Betty is GORGEOUS!!! YOU WEAR HER WELL


----------



## bag*mad*bags

beautiful betty!!


----------



## rubylola

Addy- the betty looks ace- is that the small or large betty? I want a betty but don't know which size?


----------



## Addy

Thank you *ali w* and *bag*mad*bags*! 

*rubylola*, she is the medium


----------



## mona_danya

Addy said:


> I posted in All About Betty! but I'll post here too.  When I am not at work, I'm a jeans kind of gal!


 
Yours pics make me want a betty soo bad! gorgoues


----------



## lindz-0901

hey guys, thought I would share my babies with you!! 
I absolutely love this forum!!
xx

Can you tell how pleased I am with myself! haha


----------



## Cat_uk

lindz-0901 said:


> hey guys, thought I would share my babies with you!!
> I absolutely love this forum!!
> xx
> 
> Can you tell how pleased I am with myself! haha


 
Oh wow, your mini paddy looks so adorable in this pic , i'm very excited as mine is coming tomorrow, yay! Loving ur regualr paddy, what colour is it?


----------



## lindz-0901

Cat_uk said:


> Oh wow, your mini paddy looks so adorable in this pic , i'm very excited as mine is coming tomorrow, yay! Loving ur regualr paddy, what colour is it?


 

Thank you!! Its an 05 chocolat! What colour of Paddy are you getting tomorrow??

Isn't it so exciting! haha

x


----------



## Cat_uk

lindz-0901 said:


> Thank you!! Its an 05 chocolat! What colour of Paddy are you getting tomorrow??
> 
> Isn't it so exciting! haha
> 
> x


 
An 06 choc mini paddy is making its way across the county to me now, very exciting 
Whats on your next to purchase list?


----------



## lindz-0901

Cat_uk said:


> An 06 choc mini paddy is making its way across the county to me now, very exciting
> Whats on your next to purchase list?


 
Oh goodness - I am scared to look at any other bags just now, I think i should have a bag ban for a while! 

I haven't even taken my choc one out yet, I got it last week! Can't wait to use it!!!

You must put your pics up - I love looking at everyones bags, although I must say I am definetly a paddington girl.  I think I will be a chloe fan for life!

xx


----------



## Cat_uk

lindz-0901 said:


> Oh goodness - I am scared to look at any other bags just now, I think i should have a bag ban for a while!
> 
> I haven't even taken my choc one out yet, I got it last week! Can't wait to use it!!!
> 
> You must put your pics up - I love looking at everyones bags, although I must say I am definetly a paddington girl. I think I will be a chloe fan for life!
> 
> xx


 
Yeah I can't find another brand that has as nice leather as Chloe. And I know what you mean about being a paddington girl, I just love the shape! I'll post pics when she arrives! I think i'll be joining u on that bag ban. 

Enjoy ur Choc!


----------



## brigitte0810

Both are beautiful! Enjoy them!


----------



## pasia

Bay...





Same Bay again...





Paddington clutch


That was my two chloés. Next chloé-bag will be heloise.


----------



## ajindoll

What size and color are your quilted Bays?  They are gorgeous!



pasia said:


> Bay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Bay again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paddington clutch
> 
> 
> That was my two chloés. Next chloé-bag will be heloise.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

not in action but pic of my baby chloe messenger


----------



## pasia

ajindoll said:


> What size and color are your quilted Bays?  They are gorgeous!




thanks

the colour is charbon and i think it is the same size as this one http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/30468


----------



## mona_danya

My Bordouex Patent Heloise


----------



## MissEvil

Lovely bag Mona I am really loving the colour


----------



## inxshopper

Here's one of my Chloes!


----------



## Krazee4Coach

mona_danya said:


> My Bordouex Patent Heloise


Mona, 
Your bag looks great! Is it heavy (ie. heavier than the front-pocket paddy)?


----------



## mona_danya

Krazee4Coach said:


> Mona,
> Your bag looks great! Is it heavy (ie. heavier than the front-pocket paddy)?


 
Thank You...and Yes it is...its the heaviest and biggest Chloe I have but she is sooooo pretty....


----------



## scarcici

pasia said:


> Bay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Bay again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paddington clutch
> 
> 
> That was my two chloés. Next chloé-bag will be heloise.


 
Loveeeeee your Bay in black


----------



## scarcici

mona_danya said:


> My Bordouex Patent Heloise


 
Great Heloise 
At the moment, I have a great problem...I love the Bay and the Heloise...and I can´t choose one of them


----------



## scarcici

OK. Me and my Edith satchel in muscade...Love she  ... more than my Edith bowling in black...


----------



## i_love_yorkie

4 ways to wear my lovely paddy


----------



## pasia

i_love_yorkie said:


> 4 ways to wear my lovely paddy



You look so goood with the paddington! Love your style!


----------



## divnanata

Mona, Pasia and i_love_yorkie all look spectacularly beautiful with their bags! It is a treat to see how the bags are worn by the fashionistas of our world.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

divnanata said:


> Mona, Pasia and i_love_yorkie all look spectacularly beautiful with their bags! It is a treat to see how the bags are worn by the fashionistas of our world.



thanks everyone for the kind words. we all look GREAT w our CHLOES


----------



## ILoveMyBug

pasia said:


>




I love this coat!


----------



## maxumoto

My mini paddington (argent 07) truly in action at a bar/lounge... always my #1 choice of bag for a night out


----------



## divnanata

Yes - you look HOT girl!!


----------



## Cat_uk

maxumoto said:


> My mini paddington (argent 07) truly in action at a bar/lounge... always my #1 choice of bag for a night out


 
Your pic makes that mini paddy look amazing (mine has never looked that good .) Greta bag and u wear it so well!


----------



## missy_attitude

maxumoto said:


> My mini paddington (argent 07) truly in action at a bar/lounge... always my #1 choice of bag for a night out


 
beautiful color love it!!!


----------



## vernilover

Greetings All!

Not quite an action shot, but I got my first Chloe over the weekend!!

So cute!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

love love both the paddington and the "mini me" keychain


----------



## brigitte0810

So cute the paddy and the mini paddy! Congrats!


----------



## scarcici

*Vernilover*, what a lovely Paddy...So cute  .


----------



## QTbebe

i_love_yorkie said:


> 4 ways to wear my lovely paddy



is this the baby paddy size? thanks


----------



## awayfromblue

vernilover said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> Not quite an action shot, but I got my first Chloe over the weekend!!
> 
> So cute!




Beautiful! I love the mini-paddy keyring with it too 

Such a great colour with the clear padlock


----------



## i_love_yorkie

QTbebe said:


> is this the baby paddy size? thanks


it's bigger than reg mini paddy but smaller than reg med paddy
about 12" w strap. HTH


----------



## divnanata

Oh MY vernilover! Those matching crystal locks are too cute for words! I love it all!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

vernilover said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> Not quite an action shot, but I got my first Chloe over the weekend!!
> 
> So cute!



i love this bag and its little baby!
i never liked the plexi lock but you have converted me! beautiful!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

heres me and my aubergine more in action pics coming!

http://s279.photobucket.com/albums/kk126/shereeh2005/bag in action/


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> heres me and my aubergine more in action pics coming!
> 
> http://s279.photobucket.com/albums/kk126/shereeh2005/bag in action/




Wow, what a great colour! 

Looks really good on you


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks i will be posting my others when i get home from holiday!


----------



## QTbebe

quick shot while i was out shopping...


----------



## awayfromblue

QTbebe said:


> quick shot while i was out shopping...



So pretty! It looks really good on you. I love the Jeans Moyen


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Pics of me with my 2008 blanc Saskia Tote.  Bought it this past Saturday and it's my first day wearing it.


----------



## brigitte0810

It's very very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Just a couple more pics of the Saskia Tote in a different outfit


----------



## kerilynn3

Really loving that white Saskia tote!!  I have the handbag in plum, but I had the tote in my hand and almost bought it instead.

Ohh, so many bags and so little cash!


----------



## plzrck

Pic of my new Blanc Quilted bay!


----------



## mona_danya

plzrck said:


> Pic of my new Blanc Quilted bay!


 
Just Gorgoues:okay:


----------



## fashionlover123

vernilover said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> Not quite an action shot, but I got my first Chloe over the weekend!!
> 
> So cute!



i bought the exact same bag and I really love it, but mine didn't come with the little baby. Did the baby paddy come with your bag, or is it a separate purchase?


----------



## biggirlmom

fashionlover123 said:


> i bought the exact same bag and I really love it, but mine didn't come with the little baby. Did the baby paddy come with your bag, or is it a separate purchase?


 
It is a separate purchase... I am trying to find the brun one for my brun paddy....


----------



## fashionlover123

^ I'm looking for it now and only one uk site sells it. Couldn't find it elsewhere. Do you know where to find one? Thanks


----------



## biggirlmom

fashionlover123 said:


> ^ I'm looking for it now and only one uk site sells it. Couldn't find it elsewhere. Do you know where to find one? Thanks


 
I saw the white and black ones in the Boston Saks. Do you try to find the one of them?


----------



## fashionlover123

^I live far from Boston. I tried looking at Saks online, but didn't see any


----------



## kerilynn3

fashionlover123 said:


> ^ I'm looking for it now and only one uk site sells it. Couldn't find it elsewhere. Do you know where to find one? Thanks



Which site is it?
I might be able to help.


----------



## fashionlover123

kerilynn3 said:


> Which site is it?
> I might be able to help.


thanks, but that uk site only sell the one with the classic golden lock, not the keyring with the plexi lock


----------



## biggirlmom

fashionlover123 said:


> thanks, but that uk site only sell the one with the classic golden lock, not the keyring with the plexi lock


 
I went to Neiman in Natick, MA. They have white and whiskey keyrings. I asked the SA about other colors. She said she could order it for me and there would be no shipping cost. If you do not live in MA, there would be no tax. The price is $195. 
Here is her number. Christine, 508-620-5752(ext 2182).


----------



## fashionlover123

^ was that the plexi lock that you saw? Thanks so much for your help, and I might give her a call


----------



## biggirlmom

fashionlover123 said:


> ^ was that the plexi lock that you saw? Thanks so much for your help, and I might give her a call


 
It was classic golden lock....but she checked the stocks by computer.
There are some stocks for other colors....
I did not ask the white plexi lock... Sorry...

Maybe the SA can check the stock of the plexi lock.
I hope you can find the one....


----------



## bag*mad*bags

^^^^oh you look soo pretty!!!
beautiful bag for a beautiful girl!
i have this bag its such a practical colour, its the bag that started my addiction off!


----------



## ivyle

lol' thank you,,,everyone just got to have this color since it goes with the most outfit agree??? i see alot of gals with whisky and tan.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

me and my tan 2005 paddington


----------



## bag*mad*bags

me and my 2006 chocolate paddington.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

me and my jeans moyen.


----------



## muggles

^^ I love your bags, they are beautiful and you are so cute!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

ahh thankyou!!


----------



## awayfromblue

Amazing bags Bag*mad*bags 

They all look really good on you 

That jeans moyen though... gorgeous!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thankyou, jeans moyen has gone now though
will be adding pics of my other new bags when they arrive!


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> thankyou, jeans moyen has gone now though
> will be adding pics of my other new bags when they arrive!



I can't wait to see modeling pics of the painted padlock ones you got!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

me and my red baby paddy!!
http://s279.photobucket.com/albums/kk126/shereeh2005/bag in action/?action=view&current=P1010007.jpg

http://s279.photobucket.com/albums/kk126/shereeh2005/bag in action/?action=view&current=P1010004.jpg


----------



## muggles

Love your pics! You are the cutest thing, lovely room and doggie!! Such exqusite taste!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh thank you muggles, my dog just sits there thinking, not another bag!!! i just know it!


----------



## brigitte0810

The red baby paddy is adorable on you! It makes me want a baby paddy so badly now!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Enjoy her!


----------



## LovePink

Could I join Chloe's family??? 
http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk284/lovepinkninja/bagnbling/?action=view&current=DSC01310.jpg

My wish list : any red chloe paddington, plexi paddington in white, medium red lambskin heloise, and more more more


----------



## mona_danya

LovePink said:


> Could I join Chloe's family???
> http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk284/lovepinkninja/bagnbling/?action=view&current=DSC01310.jpg
> 
> My wish list : any red chloe paddington, plexi paddington in white, medium red lambskin heloise, and more more more


 
OMG, fabulous collection and I LOVE the python Heloise.


----------



## muggles

LovePink said:


> Could I join Chloe's family???
> http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk284/lovepinkninja/bagnbling/?action=view&current=DSC01310.jpg
> 
> My wish list : any red chloe paddington, plexi paddington in white, medium red lambskin heloise, and more more more


 
What a fabulous family!! Of course you are welcome, I only joined recently and these are a great bunch of people.  By the way I love your bags!!


----------



## awayfromblue

LovePink said:


> Could I join Chloe's family???
> http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk284/lovepinkninja/bagnbling/?action=view&current=DSC01310.jpg
> 
> My wish list : any red chloe paddington, plexi paddington in white, medium red lambskin heloise, and more more more



What a great collection! Nice mix of styles there, love it!


----------



## LovePink

mona_danya said:


> OMG, fabulous collection and I LOVE the python Heloise.


 
actually i don't like the python one  much, but it's free from my hubby, i just ordered the red medium heloise and waiting for Kelala Tote....Since I know this forum....i am once again CONFIRM I'm trully addicted to CHLOE. I love you guys...


----------



## LovePink

qwerty234 said:


> What a great collection! Nice mix of styles there, love it!


 
Thanks, you had a great collection too


----------



## LovePink

muggles said:


> What a fabulous family!! Of course you are welcome, I only joined recently and these are a great bunch of people. By the way I love your bags!!


 
Actually, I'm a Gucci girl and now i still love Gucci and Chloe, but I think I will love Chloe than Gucci for sure.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

my silverado!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

my roche with whit lock and key!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

my noir with brown lock.


----------



## mona_danya

you are rockin those bags


----------



## enshogirl

Love your Silverado *bag*mad*bags*! What color is that?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thankyou, the silverado is 'or' its a gold colour!


----------



## enshogirl

bag*mad*bags said:


> thankyou, the silverado is 'or' its a gold colour!




Oh, it's gorgeous! I love it!

I am really hooked on a Silverado. I have been secretly stalking one in Seafoam green, but this gold color is amazing!


----------



## muggles

Hot bags!!


----------



## LovePink

Sooooooo cute...and jealous with you "Bag*mad*bag"...we should start topic like "exchange to wear with member"  hehehhe


----------



## crazybagmo

LovePink, I love your idea!  I was thinking the same.  Is "exchange to wear w/ member" against TPF rules?  If not, we should discuss!


----------



## Chloe_Lover

*GOOOOSSH! love your chloes bag*mad*bags*


----------



## Chloe_Lover

* my new LOVE*


----------



## Chloe_Lover

*I WANT IT SOOO BAD! I like the teal and purple one, sooo pretty!*


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks chloe_lover, that bag is a beautiful colour!


----------



## belvedere_girl

bag*mad*bags said:


> my noir with brown lock.



Did you decide to keep the noir Sheree? I love your roche baby! Your Slverado is beautiful but HUGE! The one im expecting will be much smaller but hopefully just as pretty. 

It suits you very much though- im still confused as to what OR means in terms of colour. Does it stand for something?


----------



## fsubabe

Here are pics of my two girls. The first is of me with my whiskey paddy on my way to see SATC. The others are shots of me with the whiskey paddy and my newly acquired, pre-loved, noir quilted bay.


----------



## laregina123

^^ fsubabe, love those bags and love your outfits!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

beautiful pics!


----------



## muggles

Great shots!!


----------



## awayfromblue

Great bags  Love the whiskey paddy


----------



## LV Slut

i_love_yorkie said:


> 4 ways to wear my lovely paddy



Great Bag and Action Pics.. Yorkie. 

Can you get close up photos of how you connected the shoulder strap. I have a mini paddy and its getting quite boring with the normal elbow carrier. Hoping I can funk it up and throw in a over the strap. Did the strap come with the bag? coz mine didn't!


----------



## muggles

That is so cute!!


----------



## fsubabe

Thanks for the comments everyone. I just bought the bay but I love the paddy so much I'm having a hard time choosing between the two.


----------



## Chloe_Lover

*that bag is so pretty!! I love the versatility!*


----------



## brigitte0810

hardcore_harlot said:


> Did you decide to keep the noir Sheree? I love your roche baby! Your Slverado is beautiful but HUGE! The one im expecting will be much smaller but hopefully just as pretty.
> 
> It suits you very much though- im still confused as to what OR means in terms of colour. Does it stand for something?


Yes, "Or" means "Gold" in French!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

hardcore_harlot said:


> Did you decide to keep the noir Sheree? I love your roche baby! Your Slverado is beautiful but HUGE! The one im expecting will be much smaller but hopefully just as pretty.
> 
> It suits you very much though- im still confused as to what OR means in terms of colour. Does it stand for something?



no she arrived at here new home yesterday,
another bag gone!!!
thats the 3rd paddy ive got rid of!

the silverado is huge but i think it would be a good weekend bag?


----------



## belvedere_girl

brigitte0810 said:


> Yes, "Or" means "Gold" in French!



Ah yes that makes sense- that didnt occur to me i wondered if it stood for something. Feel a bit silly now- but the last time I studies French was LONG ago! haha


----------



## laregina123

This is my first time putting pictures here to display my Chloes. 
1. Audra in Mustard (the color is more acceptable for me than the green patent one)
2. Silverado Tote in Whiskey
3. Paddington Shopper in Whiskey (it's big for small me, but I love it!)

Now you all know I need to branch out to more lively colors


----------



## brigitte0810

laregina123 said:


> This is my first time putting pictures here to display my Chloes.
> 1. Audra in Mustard (the color is more acceptable for me than the green patent one)
> 2. Silverado Tote in Whiskey
> 3. Paddington Shopper in Whiskey (it's big for small me, but I love it!)
> 
> Now you all know I need to branch out to more lively colors


Oh, I love all your bags and you wear them beautifully, you look great!


----------



## muggles

Love them!!


----------



## anghelq

After not liking the black chloe bay at first, I now love it. I got another color in canelle (from a lovely pfer) and have to say that I like this color better than the black one. Here's my modeling pics of my two chloe bay one noir and one canelle. Sorry, I really can't post my whole body because I'm 6 1/2 months pregnant. I'm trying to hide my belly on this pictures.


----------



## anghelq

Here's the chloe bay in noir..


----------



## muggles

Congrats on the bags and the baby!


----------



## gagaforgucci

Playing in the yard with my newest! Very proud happy momma, had to show her off


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh beautiful bag gagaforgucci!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Betty....


----------



## muggles

Great bag!


----------



## fsubabe

Love the Betty MadBags. The color is awesome!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thankyou ladies!!


----------



## belvedere_girl

That looks greta on you bag*mad*bags! great find!


----------



## mariabdc

Modeling pics of
06 CHOCOLATE MEDIUM BETTY





06 WHISKEY SMALL BETTY





BOTH BETTIES FOR SIZE COMPARISON (NOT REALLY A MODELLING PIC)


----------



## mariabdc

06 CHOCOLATE YUMMY BABY PADDINGTON


----------



## mariabdc

07 NOIR QUILTED BAY


----------



## mariabdc

Finally, whiskey edith with edith flats


----------



## awayfromblue

Your Edith looks really stunning with those flats *Mariabdc*!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

love you whisky betty best... then you bay bag i would love one of those in chocolate!


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks girls... 

qwerty234... I love the flats and my Edith... I think she is a must for a Chloe girl... This one will stand the test of time (and i can use it for meetings, too!)

BMB, the whiskey  betty is cute and a rare colour, too... The bay is the most practical of all my Chloes (as if i had that many, LOL) ... I love the moka as well. .. appartently, one of the best colours Chloe has ever made... I like the small east-west moka quilted bay at NAP, but it isnt likely to be reduced...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i have seen two tan betty on ebay, but they are £400+
the bay is beautiful in this colour!


----------



## mariabdc

bag*mad*bags said:


> i have seen two tan betty on ebay, but they are £400+
> the bay is beautiful in this colour!


 
that's pricey... tan betties are said to get dirty quite easily...
My whiskey was 600 USD and the choco was just 400 USD... my only bargain! There seemed to be more betties back in november... quite a lot of blacks were sold in october and november, but i missed out! ush:


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh id love a black one!
i love the red patent aswel there were loads on ebay at one point!


----------



## mariabdc

bag*mad*bags said:


> oh id love a black one!
> i love the red patent aswel there were loads on ebay at one point!


 
The tPFer i bought my whiskey betty from was selling her red patent a short time ago and i think it didnt sell... The price was quite good and she is supernice... I can PM details... (PS it may have sold, as i am trying not to search ebay)


----------



## awayfromblue

mariabdc said:


> Thanks girls...
> 
> qwerty234... I love the flats and my Edith... I think she is a must for a Chloe girl... This one will stand the test of time (and i can use it for meetings, too!)



I know, I'm so happy I got an Edith, she looks so business like but I could also just wear her out shopping, such a great bag  Nothing compared to your beautiful whiskey one though!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

mariabdc said:


> The tPFer i bought my whiskey betty from was selling her red patent a short time ago and i think it didnt sell... The price was quite good and she is supernice... I can PM details... (PS it may have sold, as i am trying not to search ebay)



that wouls be fab was it the one that was $500?


----------



## Pursealholic

I bought a Chloe bag on ebay and I took it to Nordstrom to be authenticated.
The lady said the bag appeared to be totally authentic ...but the padlock was the only thing that threw her. It is covered (front and back) with the patent leather . She said it was probably Fall 07 but I should double check and see if they made a lock like that. Does anyone recall seeing one before??? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bag*mad*bags

^please pot in the authenticate this thread!


----------



## mariabdc

As requested... Summer bay modelling pics... Beware, for some strange reason, the mere act of browsing pics of my noir quilted bay will provoke a strong desire to get one for yourself... It has happened before to other tPFers, so be careful....


----------



## awayfromblue

That bay does look amazing.... 

It looks really good on you, you're right, I almost want one now!


----------



## divnanata

You know what Maria - you have gorgeous legs to go with the gorgeous bag!


----------



## mariabdc

divnanata said:


> You know what Maria - you have gorgeous legs to go with the gorgeous bag!


 
Thank you for your compliments about my legs... I got them from the LVR sale as well!


----------



## muggles

You have a lovely set Maria! I contacted LVR and they were sold out!


----------



## tanj

mariabdc said:


> As requested... Summer bay modelling pics... Beware, for some strange reason, the mere act of browsing pics of my noir quilted bay will provoke a strong desire to get one for yourself... It has happened before to other tPFers, so be careful....


  Very nice *mariabdc *i'm loving it even more!


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks, Tanj... it is a beautiful bag!


----------



## brigadeiro

Not a good pic, but here's my large Chloe black Silverado (with the original stitching):





Jeans: J & Company Beverly, Trench: Silk Swing Claybrooke Burberry coat (it's actually magenta, colour's wrong in pic), Scarf: Chloe, Sweater: Vince cashmere

My Large Brown Bracelet bag (one of my top 3 fave bags):




Shoes: YSL Dada Semi-Wedges, Dress: Willow silk EGD64

Another pic of the Silverado:




Shoes: Marc Jacobs (Sienna's) ballet flats with bow, Trench: Alena Akhmadullina, Leggings


----------



## tanj

brigadeiro said:


> Not a good pic, but here's my large Chloe black Silverado (with the original stitching):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans: J & Company Beverly, Trench: Silk Swing Claybrooke Burberry coat (it's actually magenta, colour's wrong in pic), Scarf: Chloe, Sweater: Vince cashmere
> 
> My Large Brown Bracelet bag (one of my top 3 fave bags):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes: YSL Dada Semi-Wedges, Dress: Willow silk EGD64
> 
> Another pic of the Silverado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes: Marc Jacobs (Sienna's) ballet flats with bow, Trench: Alena Akhmadullina, Leggings[/QUOT
> 
> Very nice just makes me want a Silverado even more !


----------



## huangxiaomi

Got my first chloe a couple months ago. Looooooove it!


----------



## wildorchids

huangxiaomi said:


> Got my first chloe a couple months ago. Looooooove it!


 Okay, what is the name of this bag?! I want one! Forget about the ban!!


----------



## Ellie Mae

wildorchids said:


> Okay, what is the name of this bag?! I want one! Forget about the ban!!


 
OMG... here we go...ANOTHER cabinet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

wildorchids said:


> Okay, what is the name of this bag?! I want one! Forget about the ban!!



Oh, but you just started your ban 

The bag was on bluefly, *lovepink* has one in another colour, I forget what it's called, but if you PM her, she might know?


----------



## wildorchids

I'm hopeless. I just started my ban, paid off 1 cc all at once (that hurt!) and still eyeing bags. Though it's not a Chloe, I desperately want this Fendi Spy I see on eBay, but don't want to chuck up that kind of $$ right now. I'm watching it though, it'll be my first eBay purchase, if I get it. Wonder if the seller would be willing to negotiate. LOL
*Also* eyeing this other Chloe bag on eBay from a fellow tpf'er.......*sighs* Someone need to cyber slap me.


----------



## mariabdc

wildorchids said:


> I'm hopeless. I just started my ban, paid off 1 cc all at once (that hurt!) and still eyeing bags. Though it's not a Chloe, I desperately want this Fendi Spy I see on eBay, but don't want to chuck up that kind of $$ right now. I'm watching it though, it'll be my first eBay purchase, if I get it. Wonder if the seller would be willing to negotiate. LOL
> *Also* eyeing this other Chloe bag on eBay from a fellow tpf'er.......*sighs* Someone need to cyber slap me.


 

I havent checked ebay for a about four days and i am so proud of myself... I'm in detox right now... it will get better with time... but i know the minute i check ebay, i'll be in trouble again...

Good luck with your ban!

PS  Here's the requested cyber slap!


----------



## mariabdc

I totally adore your bracelet bag... it is TDF! Enjoy her!



tanj said:


> brigadeiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good pic, but here's my large Chloe black Silverado (with the original stitching):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans: J & Company Beverly, Trench: Silk Swing Claybrooke Burberry coat (it's actually magenta, colour's wrong in pic), Scarf: Chloe, Sweater: Vince cashmere
> 
> My Large Brown Bracelet bag (one of my top 3 fave bags):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes: YSL Dada Semi-Wedges, Dress: Willow silk EGD64
> 
> Another pic of the Silverado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes: Marc Jacobs (Sienna's) ballet flats with bow, Trench: Alena Akhmadullina, Leggings[/QUOT
> 
> Very nice just makes me want a Silverado even more !
Click to expand...


----------



## shoppergrl

My '06 Choco Paddy!


----------



## mariabdc

Gorgeous bag! She looks great on you!

I have an 06 choco baby paddy and the leather is gorgeous... Enjoy her...



shoppergrl said:


> My '06 Choco Paddy!


----------



## shoppergrl

^^ Thank you! I  her!


----------



## wildorchids

shoppergrl said:


> My '06 Choco Paddy!


 She looks great on you! 
I want one in every color, how bad is that?! And, no, Ellie, no more cabinet. LOL
I have a silverado coming this week. Will post pics. I need to contain myself so I can save for my bday. Debating btw a Fendi Spy (yeah, still wanting & searching for one) or another Paddington..... can't do both (I don't think) hahahah


----------



## wildorchids

Delay on my silverado, don't think I'll get it until early August. I'm having one of those weeks though, and it's only Tuesday! I'm eyeing this other silverado on eBay, but I don't think I will, as it's not worth breaking the ban for. The one I have coming is better! I've decided to stay off eBay...too much temptation.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

im sure she will be with you soon

ive stayed off ebay.....

ive manged to buy a blanc baby paddy


----------



## mariabdc

bag*mad*bags said:


> im sure she will be with you soon
> 
> ive stayed off ebay.....
> 
> ive manged to buy a blanc baby paddy


 

Congrats... were are the pics?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

just bought her today, hopefully she will be here soon along with the silver one!!!


----------



## belvedere_girl

shoppergrl said:


> My '06 Choco Paddy!



Ooh love it! Well done!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Hi everyone - I've never been a Chloe fan before but today I saw a lady with, what I now think was, a Moka Bay Hobo/Messenger bag.  Does anybody have one of these (even in another colour) that they could model for me?  Just so that I can confirm whether it was this bag or not.

I love all the Quilted Bays on here too (the bag I saw today was not quilted and had a long strap).

I also have to say that I love *Balchlfen's* Small Violet Patent Bay - gorgeous bag hun and wow what a colour - I can feel love for Chloe coming on!!!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

mariabdc said:


> I totally adore your bracelet bag... it is TDF! Enjoy her!


 
Thanks, it was my 1st Chloe, and my greatest love !


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

mariabdc said:


> 07 NOIR QUILTED BAY


 ooohhh maria - I love your black quilted bay - I have never really liked this style until now - and yours is gorgeous - I am jealous!!!


----------



## mariabdc

daisyrockyrosie said:


> ooohhh maria - I love your black quilted bay - I have never really liked this style until now - and yours is gorgeous - I am jealous!!!


 
 Welcome back! (What wonderful new additions did you get???)

Thanks for the compliments... 

HOwever, i am falling out of love with this bag... maybe it is the heat or the shape.... i dont know... it didnt make me happy last time i carried her...ush:


----------



## muggles

I like the tee you have on under the jacket!


----------



## shoppergrl

hardcore_harlot said:


> Ooh love it! Well done!



Thanks!


----------



## mariabdc

muggles said:


> I like the tee you have on under the jacket!


 

Thanks... i love it too...

It is from Zara and it was really cheap... it gives some edgyness to my outfits and makes me look (even) younger!

PS What's happening between Choo and you?


----------



## von

^^ nice bay! they look so much nicer on this forum, i'm sure they are brain washing us lol


----------



## shelly04

abi319 said:


> small chocolate silverado from NM and medium cannelle quilted bay from Sacoche Bahrain


 
Love love love your shoes with the Bay. 

can i be cheeky and ask who they're by? They'd go perfectly with one of my bags.


----------



## Star15Rin

Love the Bay! I want one so badly now!


----------



## wildorchids

I'm not much of a model...but I just received my Silverado today so had to take a quick pic....don't mind the mess. :shame: I'm a tad on the short size, and the silverado looks a little big on me, but I *love* it!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

that bag looks fab on you!!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

wildorchids said:


> I'm not much of a model...but I just received my Silverado today so had to take a quick pic....don't mind the mess. :shame: I'm a tad on the short size, and the silverado looks a little big on me, but I *love* it!



That Silverado looks great on you *wildorchids*!  Is it the 'Or' colour? It's stunning.


----------



## llson

That Silverado is one great looking bag, and it looks great on you--congrats!!


----------



## fsubabe

Love the color wildorchids


----------



## wildorchids

Thank you all for your kind words 
Yes, it's an OR silverado, *qwerty*
I'm trying to work it today. LOL Going to dinner right after work, so I'm in a simple black dress, thin gold belt, gold strappy heels and my beautiful OR Silverado.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh i bet you look fab!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

wildorchids said:


> Thank you all for your kind words
> Yes, it's an OR silverado, *qwerty*
> I'm trying to work it today. LOL Going to dinner right after work, so I'm in a simple black dress, thin gold belt, gold strappy heels and my beautiful OR Silverado.



Sounds amazing! An outfit to really let your silverado shine!


----------



## MissEvil

The silverado looks great on you and I love the shoes!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

those shoes are fantastic!!


----------



## muggles

mariabdc said:


> Thanks... i love it too...
> 
> It is from Zara and it was really cheap... it gives some edgyness to my outfits and makes me look (even) younger!
> 
> PS What's happening between Choo and you?


 
Still in love!The Mahala is my dream bag!


----------



## mariabdc

muggles said:


> Still in love!The Mahala is my dream bag!


 
I see... Did you spot them in NY? (Sorry for the daft question if you have already shared... i havent been around much lately!)


----------



## muggles

^^I knew where the Jmmy Choo store was! Right next to Prime Burger (Sarah Jessicas favorite lunch spot!) The platinum Mahala was in the window! I was still looking for a Chloe but Mother did not like the padlocks! She did like the Jimmy and bought it for me! Thus began a new love! Had the shoes before never a bag (they are so dang expensive!)


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

This is the outfit I wore today - with Chloe Edith in Whisky (it's winter here)...  I'm not the greatest photograher - but made the effort to wear these boots - I got them last winter and haven't worn them so far this winter...  They are super comfy - don't really know why they've been neglected


----------



## bag*mad*bags

that bag looks fab on you^^^^


----------



## kbnkch

daisyrockyrosie said:


> This is the outfit I wore today - with Chloe Edith in Whisky (it's winter here)...  I'm not the greatest photograher - but made the effort to wear these boots - I got them last winter and haven't worn them so far this winter...  They are super comfy - don't really know why they've been neglected
> 
> I love your Edith and boots!!!  I was thinking about getting the same boots myself.  Are they true to size?


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

kbnkch said:


> daisyrockyrosie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit I wore today - with Chloe Edith in Whisky (it's winter here)... I'm not the greatest photograher - but made the effort to wear these boots - I got them last winter and haven't worn them so far this winter... They are super comfy - don't really know why they've been neglected
> 
> I love your Edith and boots!!! I was thinking about getting the same boots myself. Are they true to size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boots are a pretty standard fit.  But not overly roomy - someone with an overly wide foot may have trouble.
Click to expand...


----------



## bag*mad*bags




----------



## scarcici

bag*mad*bags said:


>


 
Your new Paddy looks more gorgeous in modeling pics . Love it  and you looks great with it .


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thank you x


----------



## brigitte0810

I like it very much on you, you look great - BTW love your top, too!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

brigitte0810 said:


> I like it very much on you, you look great - BTW love your top, too!



thanks brigitte,
i got my little jacket for £10 in the sales!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> thanks brigitte,
> i got my little jacket for £10 in the sales!!!



You get bargains everywhere!  

I love your jacket too, and you wear that gorgeous paddy so well!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks qwerty x


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bag*mad*bags said:


>



This bag looks fab on you, I'm really pleased it all came together! And where can I get one of those sparkly Chloé keychains? 
BTW, your camera matches my ipod


----------



## bag*mad*bags

you love everything blue dont you!?

i got the keychain from ebay, originally from harvey nics.
ive seen a few pop up from time to time.

i cant believe i have my dream paddy!!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bag*mad*bags said:


> you love everything blue dont you!?
> 
> i got the keychain from ebay, originally from harvey nics.
> ive seen a few pop up from time to time.
> 
> i cant believe i have my dream paddy!!



Yes but I didn't realise I was that obvious!  Blue and purple actually..... even my current mobile phone is blue.

I saw your other pics, with your silver wallet, and was so excited for you :shame:


----------



## bag*mad*bags

im over the moon with the bag!

i love blue and purple to!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bag*mad*bags said:


> im over the moon with the bag!
> 
> i love blue and purple to!



A woman of taste


----------



## pixie01

Bag looks great on you, Love the top


----------



## scarcici

bag*mad*bags said:


> thanks brigitte,
> i got my little jacket for £10 in the sales!!!


 
Great bargain !
Is better to save money for Chloe bags .


----------



## bag*mad*bags

absolutely....
a beautiful bag makes an outfit!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

ok my 2008 snap paddington...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

bag*mad*bags said:


> ok my 2008 snap paddington...


 OOOHHH that's really cute BMB - you'd have been silly to pass up that one!  Gorgeous!  Congrats on another great find


----------



## lllarue22

Mariabdc -Love the Edith - what size is it?  Med/or Large?  Does it hold a lot of stuff?  Does any one know what size maria's edith is?  Any one else have this bag?

Thks


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Here's small black betty with an outfit I wore out to a function last week:






sorry - can't get the pic to stand upright!!!


----------



## photoobsessive

does anyone else have a problem with the bag while on the shoulder, you cant see the lock? i can't seem to figure out how the heck to hold it on my body so that it looks like a paddy. does the drop on the handles change from year to year?


----------



## llson

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Here's small black betty with an outfit I wore out to a function last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry - can't get the pic to stand upright!!!


 

Love the outfit and the Betty -- you look hot!!:okay:


----------



## wildorchids

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Here's small black betty with an outfit I wore out to a function last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry - can't get the pic to stand upright!!!



Hot!  Love those shoes......


----------



## mariabdc

lllarue22 said:


> Mariabdc -Love the Edith - what size is it? Med/or Large? Does it hold a lot of stuff? Does any one know what size maria's edith is? Any one else have this bag?
> 
> Thks


 

Thanks... i think it is medium/regular... I love this bag... it is classic yet edgy...

It fits a lot of stuff... however, i dont think it would be wise to overload 
it...

PM for additional pics... i can stuff it to show how much it can hold...


----------



## mariabdc

I love your black betty... you look stunning!



daisyrockyrosie said:


> Here's small black betty with an outfit I wore out to a function last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry - can't get the pic to stand upright!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

my 2008 moka capusle


----------



## mariabdc

As usual, i love your bag and outfit... thank you for posting all these modeling pics..


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks,
i think its nice for people to see the size of a bag incase they are looking for it themselves!

plus i love taken all the pics, gives me a chance to play with my bags!

im actually not feeling this bag and so might be rehoming her!


----------



## mariabdc

bag*mad*bags said:


> thanks,
> i think its nice for people to see the size of a bag incase they are looking for it themselves!
> 
> plus i love taken all the pics, gives me a chance to play with my bags!
> 
> im actually not feeling this bag and so might be rehoming her!


 

Really?

Isnt it good for clubbing or going out? I have a similar (non-Chloe) small chocolate bag and i find her very practical when i am not with the children... she doesnt have the wow factor, but she is nice and i dont mind wearing it...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

yes its an ok bag, 
im not sure i like th chain on the front now ive seen it IRL??


----------



## mariabdc

bag*mad*bags said:


> yes its an ok bag,
> im not sure i like th chain on the front now ive seen it IRL??


 
My brown small bag doesnt have anything on the front and it is dull and boring... The chain is cute and brings some bling to the bag... But, as always, do as your heart tells you... You are a professional shopper now!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

professional shopper??
i wish!!
im going to use it to see if i can grow to love it?


----------



## von

i think its classy, nice for going somwhere a bit posh


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lol its very cute, i used it for an job interview and it looked great, its the only time ive used it though!


----------



## von

and you got the job! yey see its lucky you have to keep it


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i know that what i thought hee hee
never mind have to keep it!


----------



## LostInBal

Here it is my only chloé, and oldie paddy  but love it till death


----------



## bag*mad*bags

^hate to say it but thats a fake chloe!


----------



## katelove477

Aww - it's still so gorgeous though!!! I have one that looks just like this (it was sold to me as real, but the price definitely told me it was not! ) aaline, I hope this beauty wasn't sold to you in a realistic price range!!! 

p.s. Bag*mad, what tips you off about this bag being fake? Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

katelove477 said:


> Aww - it's still so gorgeous though!!! I have one that looks just like this (it was sold to me as real, but the price definitely told me it was not! ) aaline, I hope this beauty wasn't sold to you in a realistic price range!!!
> 
> p.s. Bag*mad, what tips you off about this bag being fake? Thanks!


 
Hi, There might be other things i can't see, but the keyhole on padlock is wrong.


----------



## von

wrong shaped rings attaching handles, keyhole, shiny hard ware, leather. I hope you didn't pay a lot for this


----------



## bag*mad*bags

the key holes the wrong way up, the leathers stiff, the padlock is shinny, if you compared it to a authentic chloe, youd really notice the difference


----------



## scarcici

Poor Spanish girl....


----------



## CoachGirl12

My Black 'See by Chloe' Daytripper Bag!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

new bag- new hair (i chopped of my very long hair)


----------



## photoobsessive

^^^nice on both accounts!


----------



## katelove477

Thanks for the info on the fake chloe! You guys are awesome.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i_love_yorkie said:


> new bag- new hair (i chopped of my very long hair)



lokking fab, i had long hair and then had it all chopped off and the same hairstyle as you, i loved it but miss my long hair so im growing it again!


----------



## von

love that hair cut, has lots of body, mine is similar but more layered, growng mine  too because i'm bored of having to style it every morning


----------



## lula_bernie

I am not a model, but I got some hopefully better pics of my new bag now that I am up and around today...


----------



## galex101404

^The paraty looks great on you! what color is it??


----------



## lula_bernie

galex101404 said:


> ^The paraty looks great on you! what color is it??



Thanks!    It's the Old Pink.  I thought it was brown when I opened the box, but it's more of a mauve/brown.  It really looks pink/purple when it's up against other colors...  I was torn between that and the Terracotta, but there is no way I could pull off that red - it would sit in my closet after a week.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

that bag looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## RascalCat

Lovely bag and a gorgeous colour. It suits you!


----------



## scarcici

lula_bernie said:


> I am not a model, but I got some hopefully better pics of my new bag now that I am up and around today...


 

Lula...I WANT your Paraty right now!!!


----------



## von

its really growing on me, looks great on you


----------



## lula_bernie

Thanks bag*mad*bags, RascalCat , scarcici , and von!  I really appreciate it.    The color has grown on me.  

scarcici - you can take it out when I make to Spain.  I just have to stop buying bags to get there!  Spain is one of my dream vacation spots.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=119368


----------



## chodessa

Action shots of my newest .... 













And of my Elvire satchel...


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Tan chloe baby paddy + my fav shoes


----------



## scarcici

i_love_yorkie said:


> Tan chloe baby paddy + my fav shoes


 
Congrats ! Your Paddy is great but the shoes are to die for...


----------



## i_love_yorkie

scarcici said:


> Congrats ! Your Paddy is great but the shoes are to die for...


thank you


----------



## kbnkch

My new silverado in action for the first time.


----------



## brigitte0810

You look utterly hot! Love the boots, too! Stunning!


----------



## llson

Looks great - congrats!!


----------



## kbnkch

Thanks, girls.


----------



## samiyahk

i love the colour of your paraty! ..quick question does the long strap soften up quickly as you wear it, as wen i tried it on, in the shops it was really hard and would'nt sit on my shoulder properly.


----------



## scarcici

kbnkch said:


> My new silverado in action for the first time.


 
Love the Silverado...and the boots ! Great outfit !


----------



## bag*mad*bags

vermillon tote in action....


----------



## bag*mad*bags

and the python silverado in action...


----------



## RascalCat

^^^ stunning.. they are gorgeous and you model them sooo well!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lol your to kind.


----------



## kbnkch

Fabulous bags.  Fabulous model.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

kbnkch said:


> Fabulous bags.  Fabulous model.



thanks, recently had the fringe cut in my hair, wasnt sure about it, but think it looks quite cute


----------



## lula_bernie

samiyahk said:


> i love the colour of your paraty! ..quick question does the long strap soften up quickly as you wear it, as wen i tried it on, in the shops it was really hard and would'nt sit on my shoulder properly.



I am sorry I didn't see this post!  I haven't been to this thread in a while...

I haven't found the strap to soften up at all, honestly.   It hasn't bothered me, but I am really short, so the bag falls down low on me when I wear it on the shoulder.  HTH!


----------



## lula_bernie

bmb - you look gorgeous with the silverado!  You take the best pics!  I love that bag!


----------



## lula_bernie

kbnkch said:


> My new silverado in action for the first time.




kbnkch - I love your bag and the boots!   Those boots are banging!  Someone needs to give me style tips!


----------



## umamanikam

bagmadbags ....u look gorgeous and those bags complement u soo well .....


----------



## llson

Great modeling pics, the bags are great, love the red!!


----------



## scarcici

*B*M*G*, great modeling pics and, of course, great bags . Love the Silverado, it´s so cute .


----------



## chodessa

*B*M*B you and those bags and those pics are HOT!!*
You are on fire girl!!


----------



## chodessa

My new violet patent bay...


----------



## chodessa

bag*mad*bags said:


> thanks, recently had the fringe cut in my hair, wasnt sure about it, but think it looks quite cute



Your bangs look GREAT too!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Yay for the violet patent Bay, Chodessa!  I have the same bag and it is my all time favorite!!!  It is goooooorgeous!!  So thick and smooth and yummy, and it holds quite a bit.  It looks SO much better IRL than in online department store ads, right?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks ladies!!


----------



## chodessa

gettinpurseonal said:


> Yay for the violet patent Bay, Chodessa!  I have the same bag and it is my all time favorite!!!  It is goooooorgeous!!  So thick and smooth and yummy, and it holds quite a bit.  It looks SO much better IRL than in online department store ads, right?


Pics definitely don't do the bag justice....I'm actually happy you mentioned that it holds a lot  , cuz by the look of it I had assumed that it doesn't hold that much...I've been waiting to use it when my carrying load is less...


----------



## scarcici

chodessa said:


> My new violet patent bay...


 
Love your new Bay ! The colour is cute and the size is perfect .


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Please let us know how it goes when you take her out!!  I am excited to hear about the compliments you receive.  I have lots every time I take her out and am interested to see if the reactions you receive are the same.  Don't wait!  She expands and holds a fair amount.  Plus she doesn't feel heavy in my opinion. 



chodessa said:


> Pics definitely don't do the bag justice....I'm actually happy you mentioned that it holds a lot  , cuz by the look of it I had assumed that it doesn't hold that much...I've been waiting to use it when my carrying load is less...


----------



## chodessa

gettinpurseonal said:


> Please let us know how it goes when you take her out!!  I am excited to hear about the compliments you receive.  I have lots every time I take her out and am interested to see if the reactions you receive are the same.  Don't wait!  She expands and holds a fair amount.  Plus she doesn't feel heavy in my opinion.


I am already planning her debut....but it won't be for another 3 weeks...going to bring her to a friend's baby shower...Unfortunately not much socializing on my schedule before then..


----------



## bag*mad*bags

do you know what ive fallen in love with your new bag, its going on my wish list! its truely beautiful


----------



## muggles

Nice bag!


----------



## kbnkch

I am taking my Elvire out today.  It is the least used Chloe bag of mine because of the size and the weight.  I looove the look of Elvire, though.  Does it look too big for me?


----------



## lula_bernie

kbnkch said:


> I am taking my Elvire out today.  It is the least used Chloe bag of mine because of the size and the weight.  I looove the look of Elvire, though.  Does it look too big for me?



I think you look great with the bag and it's not too large!


----------



## brigitte0810

kbnkch said:


> I am taking my Elvire out today.  It is the least used Chloe bag of mine because of the size and the weight.  I looove the look of Elvire, though.  Does it look too big for me?


kbnkch, you have such a nice range of Chloé bags, I am really envious! And you model them so well, I love your outfit, too, you really look hot! I love the Elvire on you, and it doesn't look too big on you! It's a nice bag!

BTW, I just realized that you were of Japanese origins, I didn't know! My mum's Japanese, too, but my Dad's German and I was raised in Germany but I do spreak Japanese! Since when do you live in the U.S.?


----------



## kbnkch

Thank you, girls, for your kind words.

*brigitte*, I remember reading you were translating Japanese to German while back when I was just stalking tPF.  Did your mom speak in Japanese to you when you were child?  I find it hard to speak Japanese to my kids when they speak English everywhere else. I moved to US 10 years ago.  I like it better here even though I terribly miss some Japanese food.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Not too big at all.... looks great to me


----------



## muggles

Very nice, like your outfit!


----------



## brigitte0810

kbnkch said:


> Thank you, girls, for your kind words.
> 
> *brigitte*, I remember reading you were translating Japanese to German while back when I was just stalking tPF.  Did your mom speak in Japanese to you when you were child?  I find it hard to speak Japanese to my kids when they speak English everywhere else. I moved to US 10 years ago.  I like it better here even though I terribly miss some Japanese food.


My mom actually spoke no Japanese at home, well it was a mix, first my parents spoke English, then as a toddler I was in Japan, so first spoken language was Japanese, but then back to Germany I completely forgot it, and with 17 I studied it again form anew, by now I am fairly good, but not like a native speaker. It's difficult, if you don't have a clear concept and strictly stick to it to manage a bilingual education...


----------



## chodessa

kbnkch said:


> I am taking my Elvire out today.  It is the least used Chloe bag of mine because of the size and the weight.  I looove the look of Elvire, though.  Does it look too big for me?



Your ENTIRE outfit looks fabulous!! Love the boots on you..the Elvire is just  (love the color!) I give it TWO !!


----------



## kbnkch

Thanks, girls.  I will take her out more often in the future.


----------



## llson

Doesn't look too big for you at all --I really like this bag!!


----------



## kbnkch

Thanks, *llson*.  How did you make my picture big?  I have been trying to figure out how.


----------



## morebag

Hi Guys, this is my 1st posting =)
Here is my chloe aubergine..


----------



## mona_danya

morebag said:


> Hi Guys, this is my 1st posting =)
> Here is my chloe aubergine..



I LOVE the aubergine paddy...you look great!


----------



## mona_danya

kbnkch said:


> I am taking my Elvire out today.  It is the least used Chloe bag of mine because of the size and the weight.  I looove the look of Elvire, though.  Does it look too big for me?



You look awesome and I LOVE LOVE LOVE your boots...are they chloes?


----------



## kbnkch

Welcome, *morebag*.  You look sooooo adorable and you Paddy is .


----------



## kbnkch

mona_danya said:


> You look awesome and I LOVE LOVE LOVE your boots...are they chloes?



Yep, they are Silverado ankle boots.  They are 4 inch heel with 1 inch platform and surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## morebag

Thank you so much for the compliment!!
And here's my other chloe in action


----------



## mona_danya

morebag said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment!!
> And here's my other chloe in action



Very cool and again I love the shoes.....


----------



## llson

kbnkch said:


> Thanks, *llson*. How did you make my picture big? I have been trying to figure out how.


 

You look adorable with all your bags and outfits.  

How I made the pic bigger.  When you are posting, before you click on 'sumbit reply' first click on preview post --scroll up to the preview post and it will show the post along with the pics you've downloaded, then click on the photo to make it larger, then right click the mouse, click on copy, then move down to your original post, place the curser where you want the large photo, and right click on paste.....once your pic is where you want it along with your text --it's done!!


----------



## kbnkch

Thanks, *llson*.  I will try that next time.  There is a Paddy hobo I am still hiding in my closet.  When the time comes, I will take a modeling pic.  I am not sure what "right click the mouse" means, though.  I don't think I have a mouse with my pc...


----------



## chodessa

morebag said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment!!
> And here's my other chloe in action



I don't know which one made me drool more - that black patent bay or those fabulous shoes...


----------



## chodessa

morebag said:


> Hi Guys, this is my 1st posting =)
> Here is my chloe aubergine..



Now I saw your aubergine!!  it!! I have the same one!!
Welcome to the forum!! 
You and your bags are gorgeous!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

morebag said:


> Hi Guys, this is my 1st posting =)
> Here is my chloe aubergine..


 

You're adorable!!!!  The bag is pretty nice too


----------



## brigitte0810

morebag said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment!!
> And here's my other chloe in action


Beautiful bags, you look great with them!


----------



## awayfromblue

morebag said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment!!
> And here's my other chloe in action



Gorgeous bags, I love the bay!

And welcome to TPF


----------



## lula_bernie

morebag said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment!!
> And here's my other chloe in action



I love the bag and the shoes!  You look great!


----------



## muggles

^^Ditto!!


----------



## scarcici

llson said:


> Doesn't look too big for you at all --I really like this bag!!


 

...I agree. Lovely bag .


----------



## scarcici

morebag said:


> Hi Guys, this is my 1st posting =)
> Here is my chloe aubergine..


 
Congrats on your first Paddy ! And enjoy it .


----------



## scarcici

morebag said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment!!
> And here's my other chloe in action


 
Gorgeous bag . Love black Bays in all styles .


----------



## Cosmikmimi

hi everyone
first posting in the chloé forum
you have such awesome bags !!! 
my favorite, beside mine of course, is the python silverado ANY color ...
my chloé is the shiny new moka paddington, is so trendy,
not so heavy...so pretty....
here it is..

read you soon


----------



## brigitte0810

Fabulous bag, I like it!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

really funky bag, welcome to!


----------



## lula_bernie

I have never seen a Paddington like that one!  I like it!


----------



## llson

It's like mine, but a different color --is your's the large or medium, mine's the medium.


----------



## lula_bernie

llson said:


> It's like mine, but a different color --is your's the large or medium, mine's the medium.



That makes two.  I really like that Paddy style.  llson, that color combo is gorgeous!


----------



## kbnkch

I like this style Paddy. Beautiful bags!!!


----------



## llson

Thanks *lula_bernie* and *kbnkch*, it's one of my favorite bags - every time I carry it I get tons of compliments.


----------



## muggles

Ilson, Loooove that bag!


----------



## pghandbag

An outfit from last winter with my Chloe Tracy Large Tote


----------



## kbnkch

*pghandbag*  Fabulous.  I love your outfit, too.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

matches your outfit perfectly!


----------



## muggles

Hot bag *PG*, good to see you again!


----------



## scarcici

*pghandbag*, perfect bag and perfect size for you .


----------



## lula_bernie

pghandbag, I love the bag and your outfit.  You look great!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Me and Black Bay went out today


----------



## Bichon Lover

You look totally FAB!!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Me and Black Bay went out today



oh thats a nice size bay, my moka is a big big for me but i still love it!


----------



## awayfromblue

Such a gorgeous photo *daisyrockyrosie*  You look great! I love the whole outfit, but I'm drooling over the bay, it's beautiful!


----------



## Roie55

Ditto, you go girl, looking fab.  

OOh is that a Pandora? I'm wondering if i should start building one too.  I bought my BF 2 new beads for hers yesterday for her b'day. She's on her second one !!! That 1st one cost her about $700 to fill up !! lol, i'll stick with chloe thanks.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

me and my moka bay...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

me and the cream bay....


----------



## bag*mad*bags

me with both bays...


----------



## brigitte0810

*daisyrockyrosie* and *bag*mad*bags*, you both look absolutely beautiful with the Bays!!! Also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you both for being so courageous and showing your face...not only are you both very good looking, but it is also nice to see who is behind the poster/avatar... maybe pone day I will be brave enough, too...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lol you so sweet,
i love seeing what people really look like, you build up an image of people dont you!


----------



## RascalCat

daisyrockyrosie and BMB you and your bays both look fab! gorgeous chloes.


----------



## mariabdc

Amazing bag, DRR... Rings a bell... I'm glad it went to a good home... You look STUNNING and i mean that!


----------



## brigitte0810

mariabdc said:


> Amazing bag, DRR... Rings a bell... I'm glad it went to a good home... You look STUNNING and i mean that!


Oh, now I understand...


----------



## Roie55

BMB, love the bays on you. The mocha makes a beautiful work bag i think, very elegant. But the cream !! Dont let her go yet, shes yummy coloured. rich like cream. Think spring summer for the cream.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Rowe55 said:


> BMB, love the bays on you. The mocha makes a beautiful work bag i think, very elegant. But the cream !! Dont let her go yet, shes yummy coloured. rich like cream. Think spring summer for the cream.



to late shes got a lovely new home to go to!


----------



## scarcici

*daisyrockyrosie* and *B*M*B* ,lovely Bays and great outfits .
*B*M*G*, Are you keeping the cream one too ?


----------



## awayfromblue

Ah, everyone has such gorgeous bays!!!  I want them all 

I love the comparision modelling shot of the two bays *bag*mad*bags*. How I'd love to be able to have a Chloe on each arm everyday. I think I might get some strange looks if I walked out of the house though....


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i wish i could carry all my bags around, now that would get some strange looks!


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> i wish i could carry all my bags around, now that would get some strange looks!



would make an AMAZING modelling picture though!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i think my arms wold drop off!


----------



## LaMissy

bag*mad*bags said:


> me with both bays...


 
lol that looks so adorable... I am not a bay girl but they look great on you girl.


----------



## kbnkch

*daisyrockyrosie* and *bag*mad*bags*  You girls look absolutely FABULOUS.


----------



## muggles

BMB, You are adorable!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

muggles said:


> BMB, You are adorable!



ahhh thanks muggles


----------



## chodessa

kbnkch said:


> *daisyrockyrosie* and *bag*mad*bags*  You girls look absolutely FABULOUS.


Ditto..
Daisyrockyrosie you look awesome with your black bay...VERY VERY CLASSY..love it!
BMB....love the pic of you holding both bays together...now that's a trend to consider starting.....that way we can get more use out of our Chloes!! And of course you look fab as always (as does your IMMACULATE looking home)


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks xxx


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Rowe55 said:


> Ditto, you go girl, looking fab.
> 
> OOh is that a Pandora? I'm wondering if i should start building one too. I bought my BF 2 new beads for hers yesterday for her b'day. She's on her second one !!! That 1st one cost her about $700 to fill up !! lol, i'll stick with chloe thanks.


 
Thanks for all lovely comments ladies.  Yes the bracelet is a Pandora with a mix of Pandora and Love Links beads.  Beware - filling up a bracelet can be fun but very costly.  I think by the time I finished I'd spent somewhere around $750 on beads - only given 2...  So, I feel I have to make a conscious effort to wear it now - since I spent so much on it...

Lovelinks has prettier glass beads - which is why I mixed them.  Good luck with starting your own


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

chodessa said:


> Ditto..
> Daisyrockyrosie you look awesome with your black bay...VERY VERY CLASSY..love it!
> BMB....love the pic of you holding both bays together...now that's a trend to consider starting.....that way we can get more use out of our Chloes!! And of course you look fab as always (as does your IMMACULATE looking home)


 
Thanks Chodessa - I held off posting my pic - after seeing yours recently - felt mildly intimidated must say - you are one gorgeous gal - will a killer bag collection too...

Thanks everyone else to for all your lovely words...  May give me courage enough to post other modelling pics again in future ha ha!


----------



## awayfromblue

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Thanks Chodessa - I held off posting my pic - after seeing yours recently - felt mildly intimidated must say - you are one gorgeous gal - will a killer bag collection too...
> 
> Thanks everyone else to for all your lovely words...  May give me courage enough to post other modelling pics again in future ha ha!




Oh you should definitely post more  You and your bags look stunning, and I love seeing how the bags look with people wearing them.


----------



## muggles

Yes you are all beautiful! Love the pics!


----------



## mellybag

my chloe python silverado


----------



## mellybag

chloe paddington 2008 w/ plexi lock


----------



## bag*mad*bags

beautiful bags!


----------



## scarcici

*mellybag*, your Silverado is really cute . Love it.


----------



## kbnkch

*mellybag*,  I looove your silverado and paddy.  Is your paddy the smallest one of this style?  or medium?


----------



## RascalCat

mellybag your silverado is just TDF, totally stunning. what a gorgeous colour. Your paddy is also fab..


----------



## mariabdc

Cute silverado, mellybag... you paddy doesnt look bad, either!


----------



## mellybag

its still only a small collection...although after seeing such lovely chloe bags on here I feel my collection will grow quickly!!



kbnkch said:


> *mellybag*,  I looove your silverado and paddy.  Is your paddy the smallest one of this style?  or medium?



yes my paddy is one of the smaller styles, but it still fits over my shoulder easily and is a perfect size for me - but the leather feels so delicate I'm scared i'm going to rip it! either that or the plexi lock will pop open (again!)


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lol the problem of that plexi lock, i have one and it has done it a few times!


----------



## Roie55

both lovely bags - congratulations


----------



## awayfromblue

Great bags *mellybags*! I love the python silverado though - gorgeous colour!


----------



## LaMissy

qwerty234 said:


> Great bags *mellybags*! I love the python silverado though - gorgeous colour!


 
I totally agree the colour is just stunning.

what style is the paddy? is it the dome?


----------



## mona_danya

My Aquafresh Paddy


----------



## mona_danya

My Tan Betty....


----------



## MissEvil

Love all the bags! Think we need to start to walk around like BMB in the pic with two Bays. We got enough bags for that


----------



## kbnkch

mona_danya said:


> My Aquafresh Paddy



OMG, Your Paddy is *gorgeous*.   The color is TDF.  Gosh, I want one now.ush: And of course, your betty is sooo cute.  You look faburous, girl.


----------



## mellybag

LaMissy said:


> I totally agree the colour is just stunning.
> 
> what style is the paddy? is it the dome?



Yes its the dome paddy, I do love it, but its an 08 bag and the leather is very thin, I just hope it doesn't fall apart!


----------



## mellybag

wow this colour is hot!!  its a lovely bag, looks v.comfy with the longer straps!



mona_danya said:


> My Aquafresh Paddy


----------



## muggles

All of you are fab and lovely and beautiful!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Everybody looks fab with their bags!!!!   Keep it up,  I love seeing them


----------



## lula_bernie

All of you look great with your bags! I really love that Aquafresh color.

This thread is nothing but temptation!   Talk about wanting bags you never thought of before...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

MissEvil said:


> Love all the bags! Think we need to start to walk around like BMB in the pic with two Bays. We got enough bags for that



lol would be funny wouldnt it!


----------



## awayfromblue

*mona_danya*, I've said it before, but I feel it needs said again! That aqua fresh colour is really stunning!

It's a really nice size too, I love it


----------



## mona_danya

Thanks everyone....I just could resist the aquafresh when I saw the pics....

I wore it today and its very comfy but got kinda heavy after a while! its heavier than my 06 front pocket paddy.


----------



## mona_danya

mellybag said:


> wow this colour is hot!!  its a lovely bag, looks v.comfy with the longer straps!



Thanks and I LOVING your Python silverado!


----------



## brigitte0810

mona_danya, love your aqua fresh, what a great and outstanding colour, and the Betty is cute, I love the Betty, congrats!


----------



## scarcici

*Mona*, really love your new Betty . Very cute bag .


----------



## LovePink

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Me and Black Bay went out today


 
You're look so beautiful in Bay bag...I love Bay too, but it's not for me, I am only 5'3, and frame bag is not for me! But I love it


----------



## LovePink

bag*mad*bags said:


> me with both bays...


 
Wow, is it came all already? I missed your photo, just catch them now. I vote for both. Had you decide to keep both? It's so beautiful , and i love your "bang" too... Oh...I see a little tiny "baby" sat on your chair...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

LovePink said:


> Wow, is it came all already? I missed your photo, just catch them now. I vote for both. Had you decide to keep both? It's so beautiful , and i love your "bang" too... Oh...I see a little tiny "baby" sat on your chair...



thanks yes thats my little baby 'HARVEY' he sits there all day mostly!!


----------



## llson

OMG, great bags everyone, *Mona*, love that aqua fresh, and the Betty's a cutie too.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

mellybag said:


> chloe paddington 2008 w/ plexi lock


 
love your plexi paddington mellibag - gorgeous color !!!


----------



## hairsprayhead

I'm a new poster but have lurked here on occasion.  My birthday was last weekend, and hubby surprised me with the Chloe Saskia satchel in cherry red, which I've wanted foooorever:











And being a dork and giving it a smooch.

I'm hoping this will be the first of many Chloe bags for me- after all, my real name is actually Chloe.  It's my namesake.


----------



## Roie55

That saskia is an amazing red, so deep, love it.


----------



## brigitte0810

This is an amazingly beautiful colour or the Saskia... and a great size and shape! If I didn't already have a plum Saskia, I would def. go for this one! I love it!


----------



## LaMissy

hairsprayhead said:


> I'm a new poster but have lurked here on occasion. My birthday was last weekend, and hubby surprised me with the Chloe Saskia satchel in cherry red, which I've wanted foooorever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And being a dork and giving it a smooch.
> 
> I'm hoping this will be the first of many Chloe bags for me- after all, my real name is actually Chloe. It's my namesake.


 
omg the Saskia is growing on me this colour is so vibrant and to die for.


----------



## mona_danya

hairsprayhead said:


> I'm a new poster but have lurked here on occasion.  My birthday was last weekend, and hubby surprised me with the Chloe Saskia satchel in cherry red, which I've wanted foooorever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And being a dork and giving it a smooch.
> 
> I'm hoping this will be the first of many Chloe bags for me- after all, my real name is actually Chloe.  It's my namesake.



your bag and your picture taking is amazing! welcome to Chloe....


----------



## scarcici

Welcome to Chloe *hairsprayhead* .
What a good choice for your first Chloe  and what an adorable husband !


----------



## kbnkch

Congrats and happy birthday, *hairsprayhead*.  I have the same bag.  I love her soooo much.  Is she gorgeous?


----------



## hairsprayhead

Thanks guys and yes!  The color is amazing.  I remember the first time I spied it at Nordstrom's, and I just couldn't get it out of my  head.  

Every morning when I wake up and see it sitting on the shelf it's like, "Oh yeah!  OMG!  I have it now!  It's miiiiiiiiiine!"  

Husband did an excellent job- after I dropped a barrage of hints, which even involved me leading him by the hand into Nordstrom's to show it to him.  I was pretty sure he hadn't gotten it for me (because he has a great poker face) so when he hauled out the Nordie's bag on my birthday, I was shocked!  And happy!  And shocked!

He said when the saleslady told him they also had it in black in the back, he asked her if they happened to have it for $70 in the back, too.  OMG.  I'm so glad I wasn't there with him, I would have died.


----------



## kbnkch

hairsprayhead said:


> Thanks guys and yes!  The color is amazing.  I remember the first time I spied it at Nordstrom's, and I just couldn't get it out of my  head.
> 
> Every morning when I wake up and see it sitting on the shelf it's like, "Oh yeah!  OMG!  I have it now!  It's miiiiiiiiiine!"
> 
> Husband did an excellent job- after I dropped a barrage of hints, which even involved me leading him by the hand into Nordstrom's to show it to him.  I was pretty sure he hadn't gotten it for me (because he has a great poker face) so when he hauled out the Nordie's bag on my birthday, I was shocked!  And happy!  And shocked!
> 
> He said when the saleslady told him they also had it in black in the back, he asked her if they happened to have it for $70 in the back, too.  OMG.  I'm so glad I wasn't there with him, I would have died.



Your DH is sooo nice and cute.  You lucky girl.


----------



## chodessa

Aaaaawwwwwww...HAIRSPRAYHEAD...that bag is gorgeous!! HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Your hubby done did good girl!!
The pics are sooo pretty!! I LOVE the pic of you kissing the bag!! (I thought you were SMELLING the delish leather...LOL)


----------



## chodessa

hairsprayhead said:


> He said when the saleslady told him they also had it in black in the back, he asked her if they happened to have it for $70 in the back, too.  OMG.  I'm so glad I wasn't there with him, I would have died.




And he's got a sense of humor too!!!
Sounds like a keeper!!


----------



## hairsprayhead

chodessa said:


> And he's got a sense of humor too!!!
> Sounds like a keeper!!



Hahaha yes, he's my little sarcastic ball of humor, he is.  

But I can't complain.  He's such a good husband.


----------



## chodessa

hairsprayhead said:


> But I can't complain.  He's such a good husband.


That's a great gift in itself....


----------



## muggles

hairsprayhead said:


> Hahaha yes, he's my little sarcastic ball of humor, he is.
> 
> But I can't complain. He's such a good husband.


 
That is always good to hear! He sounds great and your bag is heavenly!!


----------



## Shivadiva

Great Bag, great pictures, great husband! Lucky you - mine would never ever buy me a chloé bag


----------



## umamanikam

Shivadiva said:


> Great Bag, great pictures, great husband! Lucky you - mine would never ever buy me a chloé bag


 
Dont worry neither would mine ,they think its a waste ,but when they waste its a different story


----------



## muggles

Don't worry mine would NEVER buy me a Chloe! Ever!


----------



## Ellie Mae

hairsprayhead said:


> He said when the saleslady told him they also had it in black in the back, he asked her if they happened to have it for $70 in the back, too. OMG. I'm so glad I wasn't there with him, I would have died.


 
  Trust me... his sense of humor, along with his new bag-buying ability,  means you will let him live longer!!  If he loses either, he may be dead-meat!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Thanks again, guys.  

I have to admit- now that I know my husband will buy me expensive bags as gifts, I'm wondering what else I can go for...Christmas *is* just right around the corner...   Kidding!  I had to promise him I'd wear my bag damn near daily for years and love it and cherish it and treat it like my firstborn.  I'm going to have to wait awhile before I ask for another bag.


----------



## shopper365

My Chloe Frames...


----------



## Roie55

Great sunnies, they also have such a nice case.


----------



## Roie55

OK, so i was supposed to take photos on the weekend, but i was bad. Karma hit me with a bad cold & ear infection, so i'm home today. Good use of time of course to take some photos. Apologies for my trackies and blue ugg boots, (you cant see the boots - thank goodness) starting with new girl, Metallic BN paddy, and mocha chain betty.


----------



## Roie55

More of Betty & Metallic, and me with Silverado. Sorry some are dark. Bad position of mirror to window etc.


----------



## Roie55

My workhorse choc hobo paddy, finally family pics. Took the family shots in kids toy room, that big old teddy is a bit old and lost his structure. 8 years old now. Used to sit up straight. Gorgeous thing. My MIL brought him to the hospital when i had my first baby. The nurses kept coming in for a look. I became a spectacle. You can see how blue Metallic BN is in this photo.


----------



## brigitte0810

Rowe55 I love all your bags and you look great with all of them! The mocha chain betty is hot!


----------



## chodessa

AWESOME pics Rowe!! The bags are beautiful!!
Hope you are feeling better too!!


----------



## scarcici

*Rowe*, love, love love your Betty . It´s great.


----------



## kbnkch

*Rowe*,  Fabulous family you have.


----------



## Roie55

Thanks girls, you're all very sweet.


----------



## hairsprayhead

You have such gorgeous bags, *Rowe*!


----------



## awayfromblue

*Rowe*, I love your bags  That metallic paddy....

Nice to see your collection - you have great taste!

Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## SeReNe512

*Wow. Totally drool worthy! You ladies are seriously making me want a Chloe of my own!!!*


----------



## RascalCat

Rowe - i absolutely LOVE your chloes. The noir metallic paddy is especially gorgeous...


----------



## Ellie Mae

Lookin good Rowe!  If the betty disappears... go lookin for mafia woman!


----------



## mariabdc

I love the chain betty... did you shorten the chain? yours are some of the best chain betty modelling pics i've ever seen in my _whole_ life!


----------



## Roie55

mariabdc said:


> I love the chain betty... did you shorten the chain? yours are some of the best chain betty modelling pics i've ever seen in my _whole_ life!


 
I havent changed anything on the betty, thats the length it came. it would be sacrilege to change it !! The mafia girls would come for me !!  Its the perfect length too.

Thanks everyone, I have realised that i really want a python in the betty.
I could never afford any others styles anyway. So im hatching plans to get one to Aust. Betty is the way to go !! So im lurking on ebay. Probably cant afford one for many months, but still lurking.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Here's blurry me - using my camel bay yesterday...


----------



## mona_danya

You look sooooooooooo cool. LOVE the belt!


----------



## muggles

All of you ladies are grand!


----------



## scarcici

*daisyrockyrosie*, the bag is great and your outfit is perfect !


----------



## chodessa

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Here's blurry me - using my camel bay yesterday...


Gorgeous as always Daisy!! Perfect color!! Awesome belt..it's almost summer there right? (SO Jealous)
NOW.... Let's see a pic of that Mulberry in action (no on will mind that it's a Chloe thread...)


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Mulberry roxanne's first day out... (sorry guys I know this isn't a chloe)... for chodessa


----------



## kbnkch

You look absolutely *FABULOUS* with your bay and Mulberry, *daisyrockyrosie*.


----------



## scarcici

*daisyrockyrosie*, love your Roxy and your outfit . You are a lady with great taste .


----------



## mariabdc

Chocolate python Silverado...


----------



## scarcici

*Maria*,lovely...!!!


----------



## Ellie Mae

*maria...*
Jeans & Boots.. MY FAV!! 



mariabdc said:


> Chocolate python Silverado...


----------



## brigitte0810

mariabdc, I love the Silverado on you, gorgeous bag, lovely pic, and you look great!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

great outfit & stunning bag... I'm jealous!


----------



## kbnkch

*Maria*, Your silverado is gorgeous.  I love your outfit.  and the painting behind you.


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks, girls... I just got back from school and decided to shoot some quick pics...

The painting is by Modigliani, my fav artist (also in my avatar)... I had the painting framed, took it home and about 10 minutes later my daughter accidentaly bumped into it and smashed the glass... 

I am learning some basic drilling skills, BTW, so this painting will be good practice! (We DONT need a man for that, trust me)


----------



## Tash1

Maria looking fabulous as ever hun!!


----------



## mariabdc

Ta, luv!

PS NO exotic beaches on the background, just exotic leather!


----------



## muggles

You are beautiful Maria! And so is the bag!


----------



## kbnkch

mariabdc said:


> Thanks, girls... I just got back from school and decided to shoot some quick pics...
> 
> The painting is by Modigliani, my fav artist (also in my avatar)... I had the painting framed, took it home and about 10 minutes later my daughter accidentaly bumped into it and smashed the glass...
> 
> I am learning some basic drilling skills, BTW, so this painting will be good practice! (We DONT need a man for that, trust me)



Modigliani is one of my favorite, too!!!


----------



## RascalCat

Maria - you totally rock that silverado. she is gorgeous and you both look fab!


----------



## chodessa

Ellie Mae said:


> *maria...*
> Jeans & Boots.. MY FAV!!


MY FAVE TOO!!
Looking stylish as ever Maria!!  And I love the painting!!


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks, girls...  more modeling pics soon...


----------



## jroos




----------



## kbnkch

You look fabulous, *jroos*.  What a beautiful blue your Tracy is!!!


----------



## jroos

kbnkch-Thank You very much! I love her!


----------



## chodessa

jroos said:


>


Fabulous...you are working that bag girl!! Love the pose!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Everybody looks great and so do their bags!!


----------



## muggles

Hot!


----------



## jroos

Thanks ladies!


----------



## scarcici

*jroos*, you look great ! Love your outfit...and your shoes . And, of course, the bag .


----------



## jroos

scarcici-Thank you very much!


----------



## chodessa

I just *ADORE* my green Bay... seriously.... I'm obsessed with it!!


----------



## kbnkch

You look fabulous as always, *chodessa*.  and your green Bay is


----------



## brigitte0810

Wow chodessa, very unique colour, you look great with it! I also admire your courage as I would probably not dare to carry a green patent bag! But it looks stunning on you!


----------



## Roie55

Fantasic green bay girl. And i'm more jealous of your fabulous hair, love it, looks amazing.


----------



## chodessa

Thanks Ladies!!



Rowe55 said:


> Fantasic green bay girl. And i'm more jealous of your fabulous hair, love it, looks amazing.



LOL.... nothing like clean hair and a great blow out Rowe....


----------



## Ellie Mae

chodessa said:


> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.... nothing like clean hair and a great blow out Rowe....


 
Oh please.. you'd look like a beauty queen in a bathrobe carrying a grocery sack.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Fabulous bag and pics!


----------



## mariabdc

Ellie Mae said:


> Oh please.. you'd look like a beauty queen in a bathrobe carrying a grocery sack.


 
ITA... some people can use a dustcloth as a scarf and they will still look great. Chodessa belongs to this elite!


----------



## scarcici

*Chodessa*, imposible a better outfit. You look simply great !


----------



## chodessa

Oh my, ladies.... thank you ... thank you... 
LOL...Ellie... I wear my bathrobe all winter and hubby practically gags when he sees me...refuses to come near me when I have it on.... ((SO I KEEP IT ON!!))  
Such nice comments!! I am blushing!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Rowe55 said:


> My workhorse choc hobo paddy, finally family pics. Took the family shots in kids toy room, that big old teddy is a bit old and lost his structure. 8 years old now. Used to sit up straight. Gorgeous thing. My MIL brought him to the hospital when i had my first baby. The nurses kept coming in for a look. I became a spectacle. You can see how blue Metallic BN is in this photo.


 
BIG TED IS LIVING THE GOOD LIFE !!!  Love that pic Rowe - and I am in love with your silverado - gorgeous


----------



## muggles

scarcici said:


> *Chodessa*, imposible a better outfit. You look simply great !


 
I concur! Absolutely divine!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I've been using my black silverado the last 2 days - which was one of my first chloes - and still a strong favorite:  some outfit shots:






















I love this bag, it has worn really well, still looks new and smells great and is extremely easy to carry and co-ordinate with different outfits...


----------



## Bichon Lover

Fabulous Pics


----------



## kbnkch

You look absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Roie55

WOW DRR !! fab pics, you're such a spunky mama !! Love the dress too, looks great with the black silverado.


----------



## melbournegirl

Rowe55 said:


> My workhorse choc hobo paddy, finally family pics. Took the family shots in kids toy room, that big old teddy is a bit old and lost his structure. 8 years old now. Used to sit up straight. Gorgeous thing. My MIL brought him to the hospital when i had my first baby. The nurses kept coming in for a look. I became a spectacle. You can see how blue Metallic BN is in this photo.



BEAUTIFUL bags! 

Where do you get them all (you're in Australia too, right?)?


----------



## Roie55

Hi, yes im from Melb Australia too!! Welcome

I have found a couple on ebay, got them authenticated on the auth threads in Chloe shopping, didnt win all just the Choc hobo and the silverado. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-shopping/

I Read as much of all the chloe threads as i could to begin with. Pretty much read all of the Authenticate threads. Helps me to pick up on who the right sellers are on ebay that sell genuine. Also girls mention other websites that sell genuine. I have made a Aussie info pack in the shopping thread to help us along, we will keep adding to this as we go. I bought 2 chloes from a US consignment store called AFF, Anns fab finds. But AU$ was healthier back then. Right now its tough, everything is so expensive. So ebay is best bet. Link what you see to AUthenticate thread and get it checked. Helps alot if there is plenty of time. US ebay is better than UK, so is Canada, just google these.
Almost forgot, also in shopping area is the finds thread. Ebay finds here have to have been anthenticated before being put here. So quite a safe bet to grab one if its a bargin. Good if Lescoy or Ellie Mae has posted a find. Dont worry, just have to be patient, good ebay buys have slipped out of my fingers cos they were out of my price range, stick to what you can pay, something will come along.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-shopping/aussie-girls-information-pack-384260.html


----------



## scarcici

*Daisyrockyrosie*, you look great with the black Silverado . Love your summer outfits .


----------



## scarcici

A very poor modeling pic: My new brown Silverado ...with an autumn outfit. Loveee this bag !!!


----------



## kbnkch

You look fabulous, Raquel.  I love your fall outfit.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

scarcici said:


> A very poor modeling pic: My new brown Silverado ...with an autumn outfit. Loveee this bag !!!


 
Your photo made me smile raquel, you and silverdo are a great duo.  Love the pic & bag.


----------



## chodessa

*Python Silverado Hobo*...


----------



## scarcici

*Chodessa*, !


----------



## brigitte0810

chodessa, you look absolutely hot with this bag... WOW!


----------



## Ellie Mae

Well, hell.... I did not know it was Silverado month on PF!!  Nice bags, ladies!


----------



## kbnkch

*Chodessa*,


----------



## chodessa

Thanks girls...

And *daisyrockyrosie*... your pics are gorgeous!! You look sooooo beautiful in that summer maxi dress!! I'm sooooo jealous.. IT'S FREEZING HERE!! You always look so classy too!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

chodessa said:


> Thanks girls...
> 
> And *daisyrockyrosie*... your pics are gorgeous!! You look sooooo beautiful in that summer maxi dress!! I'm sooooo jealous.. IT'S FREEZING HERE!! You always look so classy too!!


 
don't be jealous - it has decided to turn back to winter today - I had to wear a leather jacket this morning to church, and at home in a wooly bath robe on top of my cloths to keep warm... Sydney weather is crazy...

love your python silverado - great outfit !!!  sexy girl


----------



## llson

Girls, you're rockin' those Silverados!!


----------



## WickedChic

autumn at the morton arboratum with my classic paddy 
paddy can be carried every seasons throughout the year. i just love it so much!!!
i really want another one in rosewood and maybe another one in grenat


----------



## Roie55

chodessa, looking hot as usual, love the bag and the outfit !!


----------



## brigitte0810

WickedChic said:


> autumn at the morton arboratum with my classic paddy
> paddy can be carried every seasons throughout the year. i just love it so much!!!
> i really want another one in rosewood and maybe another one in grenat


You look lovely and happy with your paddy!


----------



## scarcici

*WickedChic*, love the Paddy. You look great !


----------



## kbnkch

You look great, *WickedChic*.


----------



## WickedChic

THANKS LADIES


----------



## chodessa

WickedChic said:


>




What a great pic!! Now that's a Chloe in Action Baby... for sure!!


----------



## WickedChic

hehe... i just realized i have this picture on my computer. didn't mean to take picture with my baby. just resisted to put her on the grass or elsewhere. only safe place for her is on my lap


----------



## Star15Rin

What color is that WickedChic?


----------



## WickedChic

Star15Rin said:


> What color is that WickedChic?


 



the tag says "mais"


----------



## scarcici

Modeling pics with Bay last Saturday, going out for dinner.


----------



## chodessa

*GORGEOUS!!*
Your Bay and your necklace are just divine!!


----------



## kbnkch

You and your Bay go FABULOUS together, *scarcici*.


----------



## brigitte0810

Love the modelling of your Bay, scarcici!


----------



## MissEvil

Chocolate Bay


----------



## scarcici

Thanks ladies...


----------



## chodessa

*Cross Body Paddy.. Rouge ..*


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

another summer outfit:


----------



## Roie55

Wow love it - It looks so good on you DRR ! It really does suit you! Love the dress & necklace too. fab!


----------



## brigitte0810

DRR and chodessa, I love your modelling pics! You both look absolutely FABULOUS!!!


----------



## scarcici

*Chodessa*, great Paddy. I have never seen this style .
*Daisyrockyrosie*, love your ¿new ? Silverado, the colour is very cute and your outfit is awesome .


----------



## chodessa

*Anthracite Silverado Hobo*


----------



## Roie55

wow that silverado is huge, and gorgeous, but huge !! Love the jumper alot, i'm after a vest like that. I didnt buy one when they were everywhere, and now there are none anywhere.


----------



## mariabdc

Scarcici, chodessa and DRR... you look very nice... i love your bags...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

chodessa love the rouge paddy and that silverado is gorgeous!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

chodessa said:


> *Anthracite Silverado Hobo*


 
Love the bag chodessa, I've never seen the hobo style this size before - wow!  love it.


----------



## chodessa

Now that I look at the second pic... it does look a bit TREMENDOUS!! I think it may be the up front and center angle I took it at... I don't think it's that HUUUUUGE in person...LOL..


----------



## chodessa

daisyrockyrosie said:


> another summer outfit:



You and the bag are just *Gorgeous*..


----------



## kbnkch

*daisyrockyrosie & chodessa*, You girls' silverados are TDF.  You look fabulous.

*chodessa*, the snake silverado of yours is smaller than the silver one, right?


----------



## Bichon Lover

Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!


----------



## muggles

Everyone does look divine!


----------



## chodessa

Black Quilted Bay (Tote? Bowler? I can't keep up with the different styles..LOL)


----------



## Moulin

OOOH! I have a Chloe Christmas list! Hope my Bf gets for me!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

chodessa said:


> Black Quilted Bay (Tote? Bowler? I can't keep up with the different styles..LOL)



love the size of that bay!!


----------



## Shivadiva

Everyone looks so gorgeous chodessas silverado hobo!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Small Black Betty got to come out to play today.  I love this bag, she is still a huge favorite!  Only flaw is that the previous owner was either a smoker or took betty clubbing... one year on the smokey smell is still lingering - but I do still love her dearly.


----------



## kbnkch

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Small Black Betty got to come out to play today.  I love this bag, she is still a huge favorite!  Only flaw is that the previous owner was either a smoker or took betty clubbing... one year on the smokey smell is still lingering - but I do still love her dearly.



The picture is gone!!!  I would like to see you and your Betty together.

I bought a Betty hobo last month and she had really strong smell of cigarette.  I mean it was BAD.  After I cleaned the bag as I always do with all the bag I buy I took a box of baking soda from refridge (the kind made to get rid of refridge's orders) and put it into my Betty and put her into a big plastic bag.  I used a hair drier to heat the Betty often because I read heart helps to deodorize in Loving My Bag site. I took out the bag sometime to air it out and moved the baking soda on the smelly parts of the the bag sometime. I bought another box of baking soda and switch it with the old one. I shook the box occasionally to mix baking soda. About 5 days later the smell was gone!!!  Try it.


----------



## scarcici

*Daisyrockyrosie*, love your Betty .
I can´t understand it, I´m a very bad girl and I smoke ush: (not at home) and my bags don´t smell at all .


----------



## kbnkch

You mean you can see the DRR's pic, Raquel???  It says,"the image or video has been moved or deleted." on my computer.  Why?


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I will have to try the baking soda thing - it is very faint now - but was very strong when I bought the bag... yesterday was very humid - so that probably made the smell seem worse.... thanks for the tip

about the pic - I can see it - not sure why you cant kbnkch ?


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Python Chain Betty and Uggs*


----------



## kbnkch

Your Betty is sooo gorgeous, *chodessa*.  She and your ugg boots are very cute together.


----------



## RascalCat

fab betty chodessa and i love your ugg boots! gorgeous combo.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

used my camel bay yesterday - try to use this bag when I know I need to carry more than I normally do, it's one of my biggest bags...  Still in love with it, and still looks new!


----------



## mariabdc

G-o-r-g-e-o-u-s!


----------



## chodessa

daisyrockyrosie said:


> used my camel bay yesterday - try to use this bag when I know I need to carry more than I normally do, it's one of my biggest bags...  Still in love with it, and still looks new!



*You and that gorgeous Bay are EQUALLY FABULOUS!!!*
(And is that spirit/ghost still hanging around your torso?? LOL)


----------



## Roie55

Love the bay DRR. Your look is equally fab today.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

chodessa said:


> *You and that gorgeous Bay are EQUALLY FABULOUS!!!*
> (And is that spirit/ghost still hanging around your torso?? LOL)


 
Yeah the ghost appeared in this pic as well. I think it might be the mirror - although I can't see any hideous streaks on it or anything - weird...


----------



## kdo

LOVE your whole ensemble!  You even match your room!


----------



## awayfromblue

*daisyrockyrosie* you look stunning and that bay is gorgeous


----------



## bag*mad*bags

that bay looks hot!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hello Ladies,

I don't know if these pics are going to be clear enough, but I wanted to post pics of my Heloise satchel (chestnut).

http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo193/2008photobucket1/Chloe In Action/ChloeInAction001.jpg

http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo193/2008photobucket1/Chloe In Action/ChloeInAction004.jpg

She came out with me for the first time today. She did great! Everyone complimented her. I am so in love with my Heloise.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

BagsR4Me said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I don't know if these pics are going to be clear enough, but I wanted to post pics of my Heloise satchel (chestnut).
> 
> http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo193/2008photobucket1/Chloe In Action/ChloeInAction001.jpg
> 
> http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo193/2008photobucket1/Chloe In Action/ChloeInAction004.jpg
> 
> She came out with me for the first time today. She did great! Everyone complimented her. I am so in love with my Heloise.


 
what a wonderful bag... I'm not surprised you got complimented, it's a great color too!  thanks for sharing photos


----------



## bag*mad*bags

me and anoushka...


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> me and anoushka...


bag*mad*bags, your new anoushka is lovely and you look stunning! 

I wish I was related to you - I'd be able to raid your wardrobe and bag collection every day


----------



## bag*mad*bags

mica you are more than welcome next time you pop back here to the uk!


----------



## BagsR4Me

daisyrockyrosie said:


> what a wonderful bag... I'm not surprised you got complimented, it's a great color too! thanks for sharing photos


 
Thank you daisyrockyrosie. I do really like the color--it's very neutral. Which means I can take her out a lot!!!


----------



## Roie55

BMB - you look hot. Have you cut your hair? love it !! The bag looks great too, but you outshine her today.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lol thanks
no, i had it cut short a while ago and i have been trying to grow back again, normally have it tied up but its finally long enough again woohoo!
the bags so cool! im soo pleased with this one!


----------



## Roie55

Heres my Chocolate betty in workhorse mode. Shes great for carrying everything. I can fit everything in her. She has her kitty keyring attached i got from Mica my xmas buddy !




next is my new Choc clutch. I have had a reply from Chloe.com - they will organise a replacement padlock through DJ's where i bought it. Apologies for the 'crotch' pic.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

that betty looks goregeous! that clutch will look complete with a new lock to!


----------



## mariabdc

You look gorgeous with your anouska, BMB! That's one of the best bags i've seen on you!

I love your betty, Rowe... The clutch isnt bad, either!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thank you maria!!

i love it so much!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

qwerty234 said:


> bag*mad*bags, your new anoushka is lovely and you look stunning!
> 
> I wish I was related to you - I'd be able to raid your wardrobe and bag collection every day


 
love the look!!!! what a great outfit & bag...  I have never really thought much of this style until I've seen it on you (now you've made me want one!)...  Of all your in action shots too - I think this style suits you the most, hope you choose to use and hold onto this one, I think you've found a real gem - congrats!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Rowe55 said:


> Heres my Chocolate betty in workhorse mode. Shes great for carrying everything. I can fit everything in her. She has her kitty keyring attached i got from Mica my xmas buddy !
> 
> View attachment 637906
> 
> 
> next is my new Choc clutch. I have had a reply from Chloe.com - they will organise a replacement padlock through DJ's where i bought it. Apologies for the 'crotch' pic.
> 
> View attachment 637907


 
love both modelling shots - betty looks gorgeous!!!  and the new clutch is awesome, I wouldn't have been able to walk away from that one either, and I'm so happy they are getting the padlock for you, don't you wish that people wouldn't steal stuff like that...  but maybe that's why you got such a good price on it.  

Love it, and hope the padlock gets to you quickly!


----------



## chodessa

bag*mad*bags said:


> me and anoushka...



OMG... you look so HOT!! That hair, that sweater, that bag.. you and the ensemble are just STUNNING!!


----------



## chodessa

*Rowe55 you look fabulous!!
Holy sexiness with that Betty and those hot shoes!!*


----------



## Roie55

thank you sweetie.


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> mica you are more than welcome next time you pop back here to the uk!



Ok, I'll be over tomorrow to play with all your Chloes! 

Rowe55 - I love work ready Betty! Makes me fell I'm really lacking a Betty....And I'm so jealous of that clutch - hopefully DJs get you a replacement lock soon, it will look stunning when it's complete. Is the brown brun or havana or another Chloe brown?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks girls...
the bags a real gem, really under rated!

a lot of girls are wearing the big jumpers over here in the uk, with 3/4 leggings, a really comfortable outfit!


----------



## Roie55

hi, yes its a Brun clutch.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

here is some action shots of my newest bag, metallic bronze betty tote:


----------



## awayfromblue

Rowe55 said:


> hi, yes its a Brun clutch.




ooooh... You know Rowe, I have a brun paddy that clutch would match perfectly with. You didn't see two at the sale did you?!  I love Brun, it's a gorgeous shade of brown. 

DaisyRockyRoise, I love that metallic betty tote on you!


----------



## brigitte0810

DRR, this metallic Betty tote is jusr gorgeous! Keep those modelling pics rolling in, I'm in awe at your growing and stunning collection! You look beautiful modelling your bags!


----------



## Shivadiva

bag*mad*bags said:


> me and anoushka...


 
You really rock the anoushka - great bag, great outfit


----------



## mariabdc

Gorgeous bag, DRR... YOu look great!


----------



## mariabdc

Whiskey Edith with school-run outfit


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, simply great with your Bay and with your bronze Betty .
*BagsR4Me* , love the colour of your Heli , so cute.
*BMB*, what a bag and outfit !
*Rowe*...I want your Betty right now ! Awesome bag!
*Maria*, impossible a better outfit with an Edith .


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thank you girls! xxx


----------



## bag*mad*bags

DRR, what a betty, my pewter betty was the same colour! it looks great on your betty! really suits you!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

thanks girls... love the color of the betty... it's one of those great inbetween metallics...


----------



## chodessa

daisyrockyrosie said:


> here is some action shots of my newest bag, metallic bronze betty tote:



GORGEOUS!!! 
I love the metallic betty!!


----------



## MissJessica

This bag is the perfect size for you. It looks great


----------



## llson

I love this bag^^


----------



## Roie55

DRR - love the new betty - shes awesome !!!


----------



## LVholic

I love your metallic Betty daisyrockyrosie!


----------



## gagaforgucci

HOLY SMOKES MAD!!!! 
Knock out!!  
You ladies look so great! 
Lovely bags and 
TRAFFIC STOPPING Women




chodessa said:


> OMG... you look so HOT!! That hair, that sweater, that bag.. you and the ensemble are just STUNNING!!


----------



## brigitte0810

mybesthebe said:


> i have question~ how can I post my picture here. I tryed many time but picture can't be displaied here~ HELP HELP HELP


I tried to copy and paste the URL, but then only a link shows up, If you upload the pic on www.photobucket.com, it then has an IMG link, if you copy that and paste it usually the pic itself shows.


----------



## gagaforgucci

Yummy!!! 


mybesthebe said:


> widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/2/S/90000002120e875/1/238/aF8GboqPvD-T2z8Yz2gBxeDvIN_jr6-E.jpg


----------



## mariabdc

Choco medium betty with new Burberry's vermillion turtleneck and new Diesel jeans


----------



## kdo

*drr - *love your new metalic betty!  It looks relatively lightweight.  It suits you nicely!


----------



## kdo

*maria - *love the choco with the vermillion - casual yet so stylish!


----------



## mariabdc

kdo... thanks... you should really consider getting a betty... she is the best bag EVER!


----------



## kdo

I know, I really should.  I keep trolling for Chloes (bettys and silverados in particular) and Bals.  I hope to find a gorgeous bag at a fantastic price.  I've spent soooo much lately.  (I've got to post some of my purchases.)  In the meantime I am living vicariously through everyone else's beautiful bags.


----------



## mariabdc

Sensible girl... Keep hunting... It is fun...
I think updated pics of your recent purchases are overdued now! LOL


----------



## chodessa

*Maria: you and that Betty are stylin'!!!*


----------



## brigitte0810

Maria, I love your pics! The betty and the red sweater look fantastic, I also love your jeans!!


----------



## RascalCat

Maria and DRR - love your chloes! i love the metalilc betty and the choco is just gorgeous.  hmmmm  you are being betty enablers LOL.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

bettys are great you should add one to your collection, if you can find one!


----------



## kdo

Here are some pics of my Heloise and Iris.  Not exactly matchy matchy with my boots but they go well together, I think.


----------



## llson

^^Very nice!!


----------



## brigitte0810

Very nice, kdo, love your bags, love your boots, too! I didn't know the Iris! Is this a newer style?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

love that heli!!! such a nice colour!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,

Here is me and my new Moka Bay!


----------



## kbnkch

purseaddict76 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Here is me and my new Moka Bay!



You look great with your new Bay.  Congrats!!!


----------



## kbnkch

kdo said:


> Here are some pics of my Heloise and Iris.  Not exactly matchy matchy with my boots but they go well together, I think.



Fabulous pairs.  What are your boots?  I love them.


----------



## saz123

Love the Iris, your the only other person I know that has one, great bag, makes me wonder why mines not out more often, lol!!


kdo said:


> Here are some pics of my Heloise and Iris.  Not exactly matchy matchy with my boots but they go well together, I think.


----------



## awayfromblue

Love the Iris! Never seen that style before, it looks great on


----------



## kdo

Thanks so much, everyone!

*kbnkch - *my boots are Frye Carmen in brick.  I just got them and I LOVE them.  The color if very versatile.

*saz - *we're Iris twins!  You should definitely take her out for a spin.  

*brigitte - *I think the Iris is an older style but I'm not sure.  I didn't even know the name of the bag until *saz* authenticated it for me.  Thanks again, *saz!*


----------



## purseaddict76

kbnkch said:


> You look great with your new Bay. Congrats!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shivadiva

qwerty234 said:


> Love the Iris! Never seen that style before, it looks great on


 
I think so too - the Iris is great - the heli of course too


----------



## Shivadiva

purseaddict76 said:


> Thank you!


 
Your bay is beautiful - and your avatar too - is it your son? He´s sooo sweet!


----------



## scarcici

*kdo*, your Heli (looove the colour ) and your Iris are TDF .
*purseaddict*, love your Bay , congrats!


----------



## purseaddict76

Shivadiva said:


> Your bay is beautiful - and your avatar too - is it your son? He´s sooo sweet!


 Thank you, Shivadiva!  Yes that is my son.


----------



## purseaddict76

scarcici said:


> *kdo*, your Heli (looove the colour ) and your Iris are TDF .
> *purseaddict*, love your Bay , congrats!


  Thank you, Scarcici


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *scarcici!*



scarcici said:


> *kdo*, your Heli (looove the colour ) and your Iris are TDF .
> *purseaddict*, love your Bay , congrats!


----------



## brigitte0810

purseaddict, lovely Bay, love the modelling pic!


----------



## llson

All you gals look soooo wonderful with your new bags.......congrats!!


----------



## kbnkch

I bought my first Chloe clothing!!!  I love it.  I wanted this jacket for soooo long and was looking for one in my size for soooo long.  My DH is now worried that my addiction is expanded to Chloe clothing in this economic crises.


----------



## brigitte0810

kbnkch said:


> I bought my first Chloe clothing!!!  I love it.  I wanted this jacket for soooo long and was looking for one in my size for soooo long.  My DH is now worried that my addiction is expanded to Chloe clothing in this economic crises.


kbknch, you look FABULOUS! And, are you addicted to Chloé clothing, now?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

cute!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

I love that jacket! It looks great on you kbnkch


----------



## kbnkch

Thank you, *brigitte0810*, *bag*mad*bags*, and *qwerty234*.

Addicted?  me?  noooo.  I just want a few more of jacket or sweater.  and some dresses maybe.  That's all. Oh, skirts would be nice, too.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gorgeous jacket kbnkch - you look like you could be out of the chloe campaigne -


----------



## kbnkch

Thank you for your kind words, *daisyrockyrosie*.


----------



## scarcici

*kbnkch*, no words at all . What a lovely jacket ...and what a hair !


----------



## kbnkch

Thanks, Raquel.
I had the hair straightening thing done a few month ago.  I don't know what it's called in English.  Best money I have ever spent!!!  It made so much easier to care, just blow dry and that's it!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

ooo i need to do that to my hair! its so wavy and curly! i hav to straighten it all the time!


----------



## mariabdc

I love that jacket, kbnkch... Stunning!


----------



## kbnkch

Thank you, Maria.  It is very well made like their purses and shoes.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

hi ladies ~ It's been almost 2 months since I bought my first Chloe.  Thought I'd post some pics of her in action.




























Also recently found an adorable pair of Chloe wedges.
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/rx7_350z/My Addiction/DSC02053.jpg









Hope everyone enjoyed the pics!


----------



## kbnkch

You look absolutely adorable.  I loove your wedges.  Which year/season are they from?


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Thanks *kbnkch*!

I don't know which year/season they are.  I actually found them on ebay while searching for another Chloe bag   I'm not sure if they are definately 'authentic'.  But i'm a huge SHOE addict and would have bought them regardless - i fell in love with them as soon as i saw them.  The in-sole Chloe stamp, leather, and craftsmanship of the shoe look really good so I was pretty confident they are authentic.  I wish I could tell you which year/season they are from.  I've never seen them on the Chloe websites so I'm guessing they are - for the lack of a better word, vintage?


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

great modelling shots rx7 - I have the same color paddy - isn't is gorgeous - you've made me feel like digging mine out and using it this week...  Love all the outfits - very cute!


----------



## brigitte0810

rx7girliegirl, love the modelling pics, very cute!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

great modeling pics!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

Love your modelling pics - you and the paddy look great!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  It was fun taking the pictures and being able to share them with everyone.

daisy ~ i love the color very much.  i think it's very wearable and is easily complimentary with other colors.  you should definately bring her out and take some modeling pics!


----------



## chodessa

kbnkch said:


>


Stunning!!!


----------



## scarcici

*rx7girliegir*, really love your Paddy, the colour is stunning , and the shoes  (I want them !!!!). And love the modeling pics, you are so cute !


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Thanks Raquel ~ you are so sweet   I adore my paddy... i feel weak in the knees when i look at her.  Sometimes I think I prefer her over my SO lol.  I couldn't believe I saw those shoes on ebay.  Even more, I couldn't believe I got them for the price which I paid


----------



## rx7girliegirl

kbnkch said:


> I bought my first Chloe clothing!!! I love it. I wanted this jacket for soooo long and was looking for one in my size for soooo long. My DH is now worried that my addiction is expanded to Chloe clothing in this economic crises.


 
kbnkch ~ I love your hair!!!  I tried that look 2 years ago and COULD NOT pull it off.  I wanted bangs so bad after watching Ann Hathaway in the Devil Wears Prada.  Sad to say, it did not work out so well for me


----------



## Shivadiva

This jacket is just amazing - looks like it´s only made for you!


----------



## Shivadiva

rx7girliegirl said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words. It was fun taking the pictures and being able to share them with everyone.
> 
> daisy ~ i love the color very much. i think it's very wearable and is easily complimentary with other colors. you should definately bring her out and take some modeling pics!


 
Cute, cute, cute wedges and great modeling pics


----------



## kbnkch

Thank you, girls, for your kind words.

*rx7girliegirl*, I have never not have bangs.  It never occurred to me that bangs may not be for everybody.  On the other hand I can't pull it off the hair style without bangs.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

bangs is what we call a fringe i think!
i look better with a fringe/bangs!!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

kbnkch and b*m*b ~ you girls are so lucky you can pull off a fringe/bangs.  I once tried the whole side swept fringe/bang look and it irritated me to death so i kept using a small hair clip to hold them back.  maybe a new thread should be started for Chloe girls to show off their hairstyles.  i've had long brown straight hair for so long, it would be great to see some different styles.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

my current hairstyles very silmilar to kbnkch's TBH!


----------



## mariabdc

Baby choco paddington with new jacket


----------



## brigitte0810

Love your new jacket, especially with your baby paddy!


----------



## chodessa

*Xmas Quilted Bay came out with me today..*


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

chodessa said:


> *Xmas Quilted Bay came out with me today..*


 
Love this one!!!


----------



## llson

*^^Gorgeous!!*


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Newest bag - noir saskia tote:


----------



## kbnkch

Reeealy preeetty, DRR.


----------



## kbnkch

chodessa said:


> *Xmas Quilted Bay came out with me today..*



 Fabulous


----------



## scarcici

*Chodessa*, great again !
*Daisyrockyrosie*, love your new Chloe Saskia and your outfit .


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

scarcici said:


> *Chodessa*, great again !
> *Daisyrockyrosie*, love your new Chloe Saskia and your outfit .


 
Thanks scarcici - my friends tell me I wear way too much black... but I like it!

Chodessa always look beautiful doesn't she!


----------



## scarcici

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Thanks scarcici - my friends tell me I wear way too much black... but I like it!
> 
> Chodessa always look beautiful doesn't she!


 
Too much black ...??? I think a classic and cute girl never wear too much black, only a little ...(OK, Im a bored black girl: clothes, bags´...).


----------



## chodessa

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Thanks scarcici - my friends tell me I wear way too much black... but I like it!
> 
> Chodessa always look beautiful doesn't she!



 

As do you my friend!! Lovely new tote!

And I don't agree with your friends... your pics are never of you in all black!!


----------



## kdo

*kbnkch* - love your jacket!  It fits perfectly on you.

*drr *- the saskia tote looks great on you!

*cho* - you're rockin' with that Bay!


----------



## awayfromblue

DaisyRockyRosie - I love that saskia on you! 

chodessa - you look great with that quilted bay


----------



## rx7girliegirl

daisy and chodessa ~ you girls look awesome!


----------



## mariabdc

DRR... the saskia looks very very nice on you... it suits your style!

Chodessa... that's a hot outfit... as usual...


----------



## Shivadiva

Beautiful new bags and modeling pics!


----------



## muggles

You girls rock!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

here i have my blanc paddy, scarf from lovely von (xmas gift exchange present)












PS please ignore the little monster rolling around on the floor, hes having a mental moment!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

little sashia/saskia??
as you can tell i have a lot of time on my hands today..


----------



## bag*mad*bags

the chloe odessa


----------



## kbnkch

*bag*mad*bags*,  You look fabulous.  Great bags!!! and I love your scarf!!!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*b*m*b* you look so cute~!  i love your blanc paddy, she's so purrrty.  ur saskia is also adorable.  the odessa is one that i'm not very familiar with but i'm liking it!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

BTW... I also love your fringes/bangs.  (so jealous)


----------



## scarcici

*BMB*, what a three bags ! The Saskia is really cute ...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

three bags i havent posted modelling pics of! i had a lot of time to kill today!


----------



## scarcici

bag*mad*bags said:


> three bags i havent posted modelling pics of! i had a lot of time to kill today!


 
 Don´t kill the day buying more bags ...


----------



## chodessa

*B*M*B:  your Chloes are beautiful and you are just absolutely gorgeous!! 
PS.. I have to agree, that scarf is just phenomenal too!!
*


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks hun
i love the scarf!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

love your bags and outfit bmb !!!


----------



## awayfromblue

I always love your modelling pics bmb! 

You always have such a desirable collection too.

That scarf looks so snuggly and warm - perfect for the weather you guys have been having lately!


----------



## brigitte0810

Really nice modelling pics everyone! Always love to look at them!


----------



## gagaforgucci

Muscade Zippy


----------



## chodessa

*^^ Fierce!!
Looks great on you!!
Love that pose Sexy!!*


----------



## kbnkch

gagaforgucci said:


> Muscade Zippy



I love your Paddy.  You look great with her.


----------



## kdo

*bmb - *lovely modeling pics!  I just LOVE your Sashia!

*gaga - *you are rockin' that zippy paddy!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

gagaforgucci said:


> Muscade Zippy


 
Great pose!  The zippy looks great on you.  BTW... you have gorgeous hair.


----------



## awayfromblue

Love the zippy on you gagaforgucci! 

Here's my contribution... my 06 jaune baby paddy  colour is a bit more virbant IRL.


----------



## chodessa

*Beautiful qwerty!!!*


----------



## bellacherie

qwerty234 said:


> Love the zippy on you gagaforgucci!
> 
> Here's my contribution... my 06 jaune baby paddy  colour is a bit more virbant IRL.


 

Wow you make the baby paddy look like medium!

Have you dyed your hair?


----------



## awayfromblue

Thanks chodessa! 



bellacherie said:


> Wow you make the baby paddy look like medium!
> 
> Have you dyed your hair?




haha, thanks bellacherie  I have been thinking that the reg paddy is a bit big for me, the baby paddy is the perfect size IMO.

I haven't died my hair - this is it's natural in-betweeny mousy brown/blond colour. Kinda boring really! I'm debating whether or not to dye it back to brown again, I prefer being a brunette. Just concentrating on trying to grow it longer at the moment.


----------



## bellacherie

qwerty234 said:


> Thanks chodessa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, thanks bellacherie  I have been thinking that the reg paddy is a bit big for me, the baby paddy is the perfect size IMO.
> 
> I haven't died my hair - this is it's natural in-betweeny mousy brown/blond colour. Kinda boring really! I'm debating whether or not to dye it back to brown again, I prefer being a brunette. Just concentrating on trying to grow it longer at the moment.


 

I've been having hair dramas recently - tried to go from mousy brown to light brown and they turned me bleach blonde! I must have seen a picture of you with darker hair or else I don't know why I think it's dark?

Anyway your new baby look great on you!


----------



## awayfromblue

bellacherie said:


> I've been having hair dramas recently - tried to go from mousy brown to light brown and they turned me bleach blonde! I must have seen a picture of you with darker hair or else I don't know why I think it's dark?
> 
> Anyway your new baby look great on you!



Wow bleach blonde would have been quite a difference!  Do you like it, or are you wanting to go back to brown? I've thought about going blonde, but I think I'm too pale for it TBH. I just don't know if I should darken it again or try lighten it - but if they did lighten it, I wouldn't want it to bee too blonde. Can that happen a lot? I don't really have many girl friends here so I'm curious.

I have dyed it dark brown a few times, so there are probably a few photos floating around of me with dark hair, maybe that's why you thought I'd changed it. I'm trying to be as au-naturale with my hair as possible just until it grows a little more.


----------



## kbnkch

*qwerty234*, you look fabulous with your baby Paddy.


----------



## awayfromblue

kbnkch said:


> *qwerty234*, you look fabulous with your baby Paddy.




Thank you kbnkch


----------



## bellacherie

qwerty234 said:


> Wow bleach blonde would have been quite a difference!  Do you like it, or are you wanting to go back to brown? I've thought about going blonde, but I think I'm too pale for it TBH. I just don't know if I should darken it again or try lighten it - but if they did lighten it, I wouldn't want it to bee too blonde. Can that happen a lot? I don't really have many girl friends here so I'm curious.
> 
> I have dyed it dark brown a few times, so there are probably a few photos floating around of me with dark hair, maybe that's why you thought I'd changed it. I'm trying to be as au-naturale with my hair as possible just until it grows a little more.


 

Hahaha I went back to the hairdressers a few days later and asked them to darken it a little, so now it's about 7/8. Apparently naturally I'm a 5 and certain parts were a 9! (10 is the lightest white blonde I think) - anyway I don't know if it was the hairdresser I went to or the dye or what! But I think if you lighten it with bleach and then redye with the colour you want it should work. Sometimes I wonder if it's worth the drama! 

I do try to work my bags around my hair colour though... which is a little bit to do with my taupe paddy obsession...


----------



## awayfromblue

bellacherie said:


> Hahaha I went back to the hairdressers a few days later and asked them to darken it a little, so now it's about 7/8. Apparently naturally I'm a 5 and certain parts were a 9! (10 is the lightest white blonde I think) - anyway I don't know if it was the hairdresser I went to or the dye or what! But I think if you lighten it with bleach and then redye with the colour you want it should work. Sometimes I wonder if it's worth the drama!
> 
> I do try to work my bags around my hair colour though... which is a little bit to do with my taupe paddy obsession...




Ooh I will need to figure out the number system next time I get my hair done so I make sure it's perfect. All this talk about it is making me want to dye it again...  9 sounds really light though! Too light for me I think.

haha, I wish I was able to coordinate my bags and hair! Although, come to think of it, I have stopped using choco so much now I'm trying to revert back to my natural lighter colour.  
Taupe paddy sounds stunning though  do you have one in mind,  or is it on your wishlist?


----------



## gagaforgucci

I need my roots done! I think I may go dark for summer that baby is way cute ands it really doesn't look like a baby! Your such a sheek little tooth pick!!!
Love that color!!!


qwerty234 said:


> Love the zippy on you gagaforgucci!
> 
> Here's my contribution... my 06 jaune baby paddy  colour is a bit more virbant IRL.


----------



## RascalCat

Qwerty - the baby looks fab on you. the colour is stunning.


----------



## RascalCat

DRR - love the noir saskia tote!

BMB - the blanc paddy and the OR look fantastic!

You both look amazing too.


----------



## RascalCat

Chodessa - absolutely loving the quilted bay! The colour is TDF.. you and your chloe look amazing.


----------



## vivi1205

qwerty234 said:


> Love the zippy on you gagaforgucci!
> 
> Here's my contribution... my 06 jaune baby paddy  colour is a bit more virbant IRL.



Now_ I_ want a baby paddy! Lovely, just lovely! Perfect size!


----------



## Shivadiva

qwerty - the baby paddy looks sooo great on you - congrats!


----------



## brigitte0810

qwerty123, I also love the baby paddy on you!


----------



## awayfromblue

*brigitte0810, Shivadiva, RascalCat* - thank you so much ladies  I love the colour on this bag too, it's quickly becoming my favourite.

*vivi1205* - you should get a baby paddy   Imagine it in pinkberry! So cute!

*gagaforgucci *- thank you! I'm just a wee shortie! (I wear heels a lot to try hide it! ) I think the baby paddies are a great size on me, not too big and bulky.


----------



## kdo

*qwerty - *I love the baby paddy on you.  You wear it so well!  Love the color, too!


----------



## vivi1205

*qwerty234*-- I actually DID see a baby in pinkberry......I guess I have to see how moka's size makes out and then I shall know !


----------



## awayfromblue

Thanks kdo 




vivi1205 said:


> *qwerty234*-- I actually DID see a baby in pinkberry......I guess I have to see how moka's size makes out and then I shall know !




a baby in pinkberry would be gorgeous!!! You have a while to decide on which one you want before the sales though, lucky


----------



## Alixis

rx7girliegirl said:


> hi ladies ~ It's been almost 2 months since I bought my first Chloe.  Thought I'd post some pics of her in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also recently found an adorable pair of Chloe wedges.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed the pics!



Hi - I love love love your bag! Could you tell me what size it is (in inches) and the name of the colour? 

Hope I'm not putting you out! 

Thank you!!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Alixis said:


> Hi - I love love love your bag! Could you tell me what size it is (in inches) and the name of the colour?
> 
> Hope I'm not putting you out!
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Hi* Alixis *- This is the regular sized paddy (14 x 8 x 7) in *Sable* which is a cream with a slight pinkish undertone


----------



## rx7girliegirl

qwerty234 said:


> Love the zippy on you gagaforgucci!
> 
> Here's my contribution... my 06 jaune baby paddy  colour is a bit more virbant IRL.


 
Cute pic qwerty ~ your baby paddy doesn't look so baby at all - you must be tiny


----------



## Alixis

rx7girliegirl said:


> Hi* Alixis *- This is the regular sized paddy (14 x 8 x 7) in *Sable* which is a cream with a slight pinkish undertone



Thank you for the info - it is goooooorgeous!! And you look great with it!

One more question, if you don't mind! (I'm new to the whole Chloe-thing!) How much should a bag like this one retail for in US$?

Thanks again!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Alixis said:


> Thank you for the info - it is goooooorgeous!! And you look great with it!
> 
> One more question, if you don't mind! (I'm new to the whole Chloe-thing!) How much should a bag like this one retail for in US$?
> 
> Thanks again!


 
Thank you Alixis for your kind words.

If you are interested in purchasing a brand new one, they retail for around $1600 and up at the boutiques in the US.  Occasionally, Saks or Nordstrom would have some on sale.


----------



## Alixis

rx7girliegirl said:


> Thank you Alixis for your kind words.
> 
> If you are interested in purchasing a brand new one, they retail for around $1600 and up at the boutiques in the US.  Occasionally, Saks or Nordstrom would have some on sale.



Thanks for the info - I'm quite happy buying a "gently-used" one - cheaper and can therefore have more colours!

Cheers!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

love the paddys ladies


----------



## gagaforgucci

lol you lucky If i wear heels im an amazon!!!:robot:! lol




qwerty234 said:


> *brigitte0810, Shivadiva, RascalCat* - thank you so much ladies  I love the colour on this bag too, it's quickly becoming my favourite.
> 
> *vivi1205* - you should get a baby paddy   Imagine it in pinkberry! So cute!
> 
> *gagaforgucci *- thank you! I'm just a wee shortie! (I wear heels a lot to try hide it! ) I think the baby paddies are a great size on me, not too big and bulky.


----------



## gagaforgucci

Totally hot on you to dear!!!!
Thats one thing I have noticed about TPF none of the ladies on here are under a 10! lol You are all so beautiful and diverse! I love it!
:tpfrox:



rx7girliegirl said:


> Hi* Alixis *- This is the regular sized paddy (14 x 8 x 7) in *Sable* which is a cream with a slight pinkish undertone


----------



## rx7girliegirl

gagaforgucci said:


> Totally hot on you to dear!!!!
> Thats one thing I have noticed about TPF none of the ladies on here are under a 10! lol You are all so beautiful and diverse! I love it!
> :tpfrox:


 
Thanks doll!

Don't forget - all the girls here also have grea taste


----------



## scarcici

*Gagaforgucci*, you look great with your Paddy, so hot !
*Mica*, love the colour of your baby Paddy and your outfit.


----------



## Roie55

i have missed so many posts - trying to catch up. Love all the new bags and seeing all the old Chloes again. 
Everyones modelling pics are fab. Love those Chloe wedges, think i remember seeing a brown pair on ebay last year. 
DRR - You dont wear alot of black, you have alot of white in your modelling pics, you're a spunk you know.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Rowe55 said:


> i have missed so many posts - trying to catch up. Love all the new bags and seeing all the old Chloes again.
> Everyones modelling pics are fab. Love those Chloe wedges, think i remember seeing a brown pair on ebay last year.
> DRR - You dont wear alot of black, you have alot of white in your modelling pics, you're a spunk you know.


 
Thank you darling... I don't know if it's really as bad as my friends think, I do love wearing black, I think it's more that I am anti-color... you will never see me wearing color on a regular basis... I am a neutral girl 

And with the big feet comments, my husband calls me SIDE-SHOW-BOB off the Simpsons... They aren't that big... I'm a uk40/au9/us10 But big enough for him to make me paranoid   But us taller ladies would fall over if we didn't have big feet right???


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gagaforgucci said:


> Muscade Zippy


 
That is such a great bag gaga - I love it - a great size for you too & the ultimate chloe color (am jealous....)


----------



## Roie55

9 is not big, im about 8 - 8 1\2, when i was pregnant they went up to 10!
I find the occasional brand that i need 9 cos the 8 is too small, andi hate it when they do no half sizes. How can we fit only into 7, 8, 9, and 10? Our feet vary dont they.


----------



## gagaforgucci

you are so funny! Im also size 9, 10 foot. We shouldn't feel bad at all I had a girlfriend that was a 11 1/2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now thats a jumbo foot! After she told me her shoe size I no longer felt bad about my clown feet lol


daisyrockyrosie said:


> Thank you darling... I don't know if it's really as bad as my friends think, I do love wearing black, I think it's more that I am anti-color... you will never see me wearing color on a regular basis... I am a neutral girl
> 
> And with the big feet comments, my husband calls me SIDE-SHOW-BOB off the Simpsons... They aren't that big... I'm a uk40/au9/us10 But big enough for him to make me paranoid  But us taller ladies would fall over if we didn't have big feet right???


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I am starting to love my saskia a little more - used her today, and really liked wearing it with this casual outfit...












I originally thought it was a little big for a tote size, but was able to carry all my normal stuff today, plus the video camera, and a normal camera, and the bag still did not feel heavy... was very happy.


----------



## kbnkch

I am glad to hear you started to love your Saskia.  For me, what's not be loved about Saskia.  I really love how you look with your Saskia.  Fabulous as usual.  I don't think she is too big at all.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Fierce pose (2nd pic) daisy!  BTW... you're very pretty


----------



## llson

*DRR*, I really like your Saskia, looks great!!  I've been carrying my Saskia bowler the last couple of days, and it's really growing on me - I love those easy access pockets on front.
Congrats again - that bag is a winner!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

rx7girliegirl said:


> Fierce pose (2nd pic) daisy! BTW... you're very pretty


 
aaww thank you!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

DRR, you look great with that Saskia!


----------



## gagaforgucci

Daisy what a hotty! I think you could make a potato sac look good!:coolpics: I think its a perfect fit! What color is that?


----------



## scarcici

*Daisyrockyrosie*, . Your outfit and the bag are really HOT !!!


----------



## Roie55

Love the new saskia DRR - you look fabulous as always.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gagaforgucci said:


> Daisy what a hotty! I think you could make a potato sac look good!:coolpics: I think its a perfect fit! What color is that?


 
thanks gaga... bag is noir/black - but is kind of glossy...


----------



## mariabdc

Gorgeous outfit, DRR. I second GGA!...


----------



## kdo

*drr -* I always love seeing you and your Chloe in action!


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous as always DRR...*


----------



## dee-dee

Hey Ladies....I haven't posted in this forum since I first got my Paddy a few years back.  I have fallen in love with Chloe again so you'll proabably be seeing me a lot.  I just posted these pics in the "re-discover" thread, but I think they're very fitting for this thread also, since they are in action.  Hope you guys enjoy them...  She is such a beauty IRL.


----------



## scarcici

*dee-dee*,  great !!!
Waiting for you, darling!


----------



## dee-dee

Thank you girlie ^^^ 

I just dug up an older "in action" pic...and it looks exactly the same today.  This is how I justify spending $$$ on designer bags.  You can pull it out a year later and still feel like your rocking a brand new bag...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thats because the paddys a classic!


----------



## bellacherie

dee-dee said:


> Hey Ladies....I haven't posted in this forum since I first got my Paddy a few years back. I have fallen in love with Chloe again so you'll proabably be seeing me a lot. I just posted these pics in the "re-discover" thread, but I think they're very fitting for this thread also, since they are in action. Hope you guys enjoy them... She is such a beauty IRL.


 

So Gorgeous! The bag too!


----------



## kbnkch

*dee-dee*, you look fabulous with your Paddy.


----------



## kbnkch

I haven't been useing my Edith hobo for long time.  I am taking her out today.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

kbnkch said:


> I haven't been useing my Edith hobo for long time.  I am taking her out today.



im not keen on the edith but i love the hobo edition!


----------



## dee-dee

bag*mad*bags said:


> thats because the paddys a classic!


 
yes definitely!


----------



## dee-dee

kbnkch said:


> *dee-dee*, you look fabulous with your Paddy.


 
thank you so much, she makes me feel fab too...I had such a great time with her that night.  I swear this is the only place I can talk like this without getting crazy looks from people, lol!  And I have to admit I liked the look of the regular edith, but the hobo looks way more comfortable to carry.  It looks great on you.


----------



## dee-dee

wow, *daisyrockierosie*, you're a hottie!, lol.  I love all your stuff.  I'm still going through a lot of these threads.  Catching up can be exhausting but fun at the same time, lol


----------



## brigitte0810

Nice modelling pics everyone! really enjoy seeing them!

*kbnkch*, what a coincidence, I just saw someone with this exact bag, and was quite stunned by it!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

^^^ooo i may have to add it to the wishlist!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I pulled out my edith hobo yesterday... This is the funniest bag I own, it never gets compliments etc, but I just love it... it is so great to sling over a shoulder, and perfect for everyday...  To look at it laying flat is kind of blah, but looks very different on - I get a kick out of using it:


----------



## kbnkch

*DRR*  Ooooh, I looove your Edith hobo.

I am not keen on the regular Edith satchel, either. But this Edith hobo is one of my favorite.  I wonder Chloe made it in black.  Has anyone seen it?


----------



## vivi1205

daisyrockyrosie said:


>



^^Absolutely stunning. I'm surprised not a lot of compliments. I  that she's unique...you don't see a lot of hobos around, but a lot of satchels. You wear her beautifully !


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

kbnkch said:


> I haven't been useing my Edith hobo for long time. I am taking her out today.


 
I completely missed this post...  I just posted a pic of mine - we must have used edith hobos on the same day   isn't it a great bag!  Love yours - great outfit by the way...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

dee-dee said:


> wow, *daisyrockierosie*, you're a hottie!, lol. I love all your stuff. I'm still going through a lot of these threads. Catching up can be exhausting but fun at the same time, lol


 
thank you for the compliment... I love my bags (can you tell???)


----------



## brigitte0810

This Edith hobo looks good to me! I saw the exact same lady I mentioned yesterday with her Edith hobo again this morning! What conicidences...


----------



## kbnkch

*brigitte0810*, That's a sign!!!  Edith hobo is calling you.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

that bag looks so nice on DRR!!


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, gorgeous Edith . Whiskey ...? I think so.


----------



## woody

DRR - the Edith hobo is great but how about that necklace!?!?!? Fabo  - where did you find her ?!?!?!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

woody said:


> DRR - the Edith hobo is great but how about that necklace!?!?!? Fabo - where did you find her ?!?!?!


 
 I wear a lot of MIMCO necklaces - this is one of theirs from probably 3 years ago before all their stuff went modern looking... Glad you like it - I wear it a lot


----------



## awayfromblue

kbnkch, daisyrocckyrosie, dee-dee - just catching up on this thread. You have such gorgeous bags, and you look great wearing them!


----------



## awayfromblue

My metallic silver silverado. I love this bag, it's the smooshiest of all my Chloes I think. 






She's carrying all my usual stuff in that photo and still looks flat as a pancake!


----------



## mariabdc

Absolutely gorgeous... this bags looks very easy to carry and combine... 
I really need to have a leather silverado  in my future... off to modify signature!


----------



## gagaforgucci

OMG yummy! Makes me want to get one now! It looks great!!!!


qwerty234 said:


> My metallic silver silverado. I love this bag, it's the smooshiest of all my Chloes I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's carrying all my usual stuff in that photo and still looks flat as a pancake!


----------



## dragonette

qwerty234 said:


> My metallic silver silverado. I love this bag, it's the smooshiest of all my Chloes I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's carrying all my usual stuff in that photo and still looks flat as a pancake!



that's just gorgeous, mica!


----------



## kbnkch

*qwerty234*, I love your silver silverado.  I often wish my or silverado were silver...  You look great.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

gorgeous mica!!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

mariabdc said:


> Absolutely gorgeous... this bags looks very easy to carry and combine...
> I really need to have a leather silverado  in my future... off to modify signature!




Thank you Maria! I think if you get a silverado, get a calfskin like this one and not a buffalo skin one. The buffalo skin ones are trouble!  In my experience anyway, haha.



gagaforgucci said:


> OMG yummy! Makes me want to get one now! It looks great!!!!





dragonette said:


> that's just gorgeous, mica!





bag*mad*bags said:


> gorgeous mica!!!!



Thanks ladies 



kbnkch said:


> *qwerty234*, I love your silver silverado.  I often wish my or silverado were silver...  You look great.


kbnkch - I thought your silverado was silver?  I'm sure I've seen a photo of it looking silver, must have been my monitor! Still, we have metallic twins at least


----------



## mariabdc

How did i miss this pic? GOrgeous... I agree your necklace is just beautiful... You are my fashion icon, DRR... no Vic Beckham, no Katie Holmes...



daisyrockyrosie said:


> I pulled out my edith hobo yesterday... This is the funniest bag I own, it never gets compliments etc, but I just love it... it is so great to sling over a shoulder, and perfect for everyday... To look at it laying flat is kind of blah, but looks very different on - I get a kick out of using it:


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

mariabdc said:


> How did i miss this pic? GOrgeous... I agree your necklace is just beautiful... You are my fashion icon, DRR... no Vic Beckham, no Katie Holmes...


 


Thank you maria - you are a sweetheart!!!  And everyone should own a silverado - so I completely support your next purchase! But do not completely agree with the buffalo comment - I have owned both types of leather and not had a problem with either...  

Qwerty - your metallic is gorgeous!!!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

gorgeous bag and great outfit too




qwerty234 said:


> My metallic silver silverado. I love this bag, it's the smooshiest of all my Chloes I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's carrying all my usual stuff in that photo and still looks flat as a pancake!


----------



## chodessa

mariabdc said:


> How did i miss this pic? GOrgeous... I agree your necklace is just beautiful... You are my fashion icon, DRR... no Vic Beckham, no Katie Holmes...



I agree...DRR... you are stunning and you do those gorgeous bags of yours proud!!
And I just adore all of your fab accessories!!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

chodessa said:


> I agree...DRR... you are stunning and you do those gorgeous bags of yours proud!!
> And I just adore all of your fab accessories!!!


 

xoxoxo - thank you gorgeous girl - you need to post some more of yourself in this thread with your lovely chloes 

and that goes for the rest of your ladies here too  lets get some more pics happening.


----------



## awayfromblue

rx7girliegirl said:


> gorgeous bag and great outfit too



thank you!



daisyrockyrosie said:


> Thank you maria - you are a sweetheart!!!  And everyone should own a silverado - so I completely support your next purchase! But do not completely agree with the buffalo comment - I have owned both types of leather and not had a problem with either...
> 
> Qwerty - your metallic is gorgeous!!!



Thanks  Your gorgeous pics are great inspiration for us to take more pics of our bags!

The buffalo comment is a valid one though - I am very clumsy with my bags and I think perhaps I've just been especially clumsy with my buffalo silverado, poor thing.  I still love it though, no matter how much damage I accidentally cause it!


----------



## dee-dee

qwerty234 said:


> My metallic silver silverado. I love this bag, it's the smooshiest of all my Chloes I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's carrying all my usual stuff in that photo and still looks flat as a pancake!


 
  What a beauty!!  I'm really not a metallic kinda gal, but this one is gorgeous, it doesn't look overly flashy.  It looks perfect on you and I love your necklace too.


----------



## vivi1205

qwerty234 said:


> My metallic silver silverado. I love this bag, it's the smooshiest of all my Chloes I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's carrying all my usual stuff in that photo and still looks flat as a pancake!



Mica, I didn't know you had this lovely ! You wear her beautifully !


----------



## vivi1205

^^Lol. It must be freaky seeing your pic over and over again! !


----------



## scarcici

*qwerty*, awesome silverado ! You look great with it!


----------



## awayfromblue

scarcici said:


> *qwerty*, awesome silverado ! You look great with it!




Thank you 



dee-dee said:


> What a beauty!! I'm really not a metallic kinda gal, but this one is gorgeous, it doesn't look overly flashy. It looks perfect on you and I love your necklace too.



Thank you!  Got the necklace for $5 in the sales and I love it!




vivi1205 said:


> ^^Lol. It must be freaky seeing your pic over and over again! !


 - haha, yes. I'm still getting used to just posting modelling pics, it's a little scary really posting photos of me on TPF!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

qwerty234 said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  Your gorgeous pics are great inspiration for us to take more pics of our bags!
> 
> The buffalo comment is a valid one though - I am very clumsy with my bags and I think perhaps I've just been especially clumsy with my buffalo silverado, poor thing.  I still love it though, no matter how much damage I accidentally cause it!


 
I owned a choc brown silverado in the buffalo - and never had a problem with staining etc - but it was a very dark color... this type of leather though would show faint scratching or rubbing marks if it brushed up against a belt etc - and would easily buff back with leather moisturiser/ or saddle cleaner...  

My other 2 silverados are chalk & cheese... they are both the other type of leather... the white one is absolutely trashed, it arrived to me that way, and I haven't been able to do much for her - so she is my bag that gets to go to the beach, on the boat or anywhere else dangerous.  

My black silverado is in perfect shape - not a mark scratch or stain - has been in rain etc - no problems - sturdy old faithful...

Have you noticed any metallic rub coming off the silver silverado???  I love metallics - but have had this issue with the metallics I've owned.  I have a friend with a metallic LV - she uses it everyday and hasn't had a problem as of yet...  your silverado looks perfect still... I'd be very tempted to get a metallic one if I knew they didn't rub etc...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

This is what I wore today:


----------



## dragonette

^ love it!  that knitted throwover looks so comfy! i'm a sucker for knits. love how you used beige accents!


----------



## awayfromblue

daisyrockyrosie - I love the bay... that's a great pic of you with it - I love everything, you look amazing!

My metallic silverado does have some rub - I think it's always going to rub, and I'm fine with that. What I do to minimise it is to use waproo silver 'renovating polish' for leather. It has a tint to it so it restores the metallic a bit to areas where it's worn a little. I have before and after pics but haven't uploaded them to the reference library as I know Lescoy has big things planned for it, I don't want to complicate things at the moment.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Gorgeous as always DDR!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

you look beautiful DRR


----------



## Roie55

DRR - What ! Wheres the black?? 
You look amazing - can i hire you to be my stylist sometimes. You can also press me to wear my jewellery. I have tonnes and never wear it. Love the big tooth necklace. Your bay looks fab. Everything looks fab. You Rock it baby.


----------



## chodessa

Stunning DRR..
I love how you layer your bracelets too.. I find it to be very sexy!
Love the matching belt and sunglasses too!!
PS: you're looking very very fit!!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

THANKS GIRLS xoxo


----------



## mariabdc

Very nice, DRR... love the matching belt and the white trousers!


----------



## vivi1205

daisyrockyrosie said:


> This is what I wore today:



^^*DRR*-- You should model for Chloe bags . Your outfits and accessories are always so perfectly coordinated with your bags! Seriously...your modeling pics can make consumers want/NEED that specific bag !!!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

vivi1205 said:


> ^^*DRR*-- You should model for Chloe bags . Your outfits and accessories are always so perfectly coordinated with your bags! Seriously...your modeling pics can make consumers want/NEED that specific bag !!!!


 
that would be such a fairytale job wouldn't it..... thanks for the compliment...  I'm such a matchy matchy person - I can't help it - I could never do the carrie bradshaw thrown together sleek mismatch looks - it would kill me


----------



## Shivadiva

DRR - great outfit! Loooove the bay in this color!


----------



## Shivadiva

*qwerty234*, Your silver silverado is great I wish it would be summer here too, but all we have is snow, snow, snow ...


----------



## dee-dee

daisyrockyrosie said:


> This is what I wore today:


 
Great bag, nice necklace, nice belt...Nice everything, lol!


----------



## kbnkch

daisyrockyrosie said:


> This is what I wore today:



Fabulous as always.


----------



## gagaforgucci

WOW I love it all!!!! bag shades outfit..oooo and that necklace!


----------



## awayfromblue

Shivadiva said:


> *qwerty234*, Your silver silverado is great I wish it would be summer here too, but all we have is snow, snow, snow ...



Thanks 
haha, sometimes I miss the snow! I'd probably still carry my silverado in winter - I love it too much not to


----------



## llson

Looking good DRR!!


----------



## vivi1205

daisyrockyrosie said:


> that would be such a fairytale job wouldn't it..... thanks for the compliment...  I'm such a matchy matchy person - I can't help it - I could never do the carrie bradshaw thrown together sleek mismatch looks - it would kill me



^^...that's funny, Carrie Bradshaw. Yeah, sometimes her outfits are a little too eccentric for my taste though...


----------



## mariabdc

Casual outfit with choco baby paddy and my new 7 for all mankind jeans


----------



## mariabdc

Scrubby outfit with Diesel skinny jeans and Timberland hiking shoes - sooo comfortable!


----------



## mariabdc

Finally, just to let poor choco medium Betty get her fair share of fresh air...


----------



## dragonette

gorgeous action pics maria!   especially love the choco baby and the 7 jeans!


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks... baby paddy is such a cute bag and suits my style very well...


----------



## rx7girliegirl

maria u look great! love the modeling shots.  i'm really liking ur jacket in the 3rd set of pics too!


----------



## mariabdc

Thanx... it was a really cheap one from Mango and is very easy to combine and light to wear...


----------



## kbnkch

Maria, you look fabulous as always.  I got to start exercising myself.


----------



## brigitte0810

Ladies, loving all your modelling pics!


----------



## mariabdc

mariabdc said:


> Scrubby outfit with Diesel skinny jeans and Timberland hiking shoes - sooo comfortable!


 
I meant SCRUFFY!  (Spelling mistake purely due to stress, i swear!)


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Love your outfits maria!!! and love choc betty


----------



## awayfromblue

You have such beautiful bags maria! I really enjoy your modelling pics, I love how you manage to look so stylish inn your jeans with a Chloe on your shoulder 

And that baby paddy is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## kdo

*maria - *terrific mod pics.  Your baby paddy is so cute, and I LOVE your betty!


----------



## Shivadiva

My Edith in whiskey


----------



## awayfromblue

Shivadiva said:


> My Edith in whiskey




What a yummy Edith! It looks great on you Shivadiva


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Shivadiva said:


> My Edith in whiskey


 
Absolutely gorgeous   The color is *O.M.G. *


----------



## kbnkch

Shivadiva said:


> My Edith in whiskey



Gorgeous.  I love your scarf, too.


----------



## kdo

*shiva - *your beautiful Edith is a standout against your cream sweater!


----------



## scarcici

Shivadiva said:


> My Edith in whiskey


 
Simply gorgeous !


----------



## bag*mad*bags

im warming to the edith (i hated it before)! looks great on you.


----------



## Shivadiva

Girls


----------



## mariabdc

Shivadiva said:


> My Edith in whiskey


 
What a beautiful bag! I didnt know you could carry this tote in your shoulder... The handles on my whiskey edith satchel are too short for that... 
I think we need your Chloe family pics soon!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

This is what I wore yesterday w/ metallic betty tote:


----------



## rx7girliegirl

You always look amazing drr... from the bag to the outfit... it's perfection!


----------



## vivi1205

Shivadiva said:


> My Edith in whiskey









LOVES IT ! I have the whiskey Edith loaf and I just LOVE her to pieces. Yours is gorgeous. Mine can't quite make it on my shoulder comfortably, but yours looks quite comfy !


----------



## dragonette

*daisy*, you look like a rockstar!  
*
shivadiva*, that edith colour is just amazing! i love your knitted cardi too! i love thick knits!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

gorgeous!!!




daisyrockyrosie said:


> This is what I wore yesterday w/ metallic betty tote:


----------



## awayfromblue

daisyrockyrosie said:


> This is what I wore yesterday w/ metallic betty tote:




You look gorgeous as usual DaisyRockyRosie  I have to ask though - where did you get that top? It's stunning! It's everything I like in tops, in one top


----------



## chodessa

I love the shirt too DRR!!
Did it come with the belt or did you add it yourself?
You look totally HOT as usual!!


----------



## scarcici

DRR, great !!!


----------



## kdo

*drr - *You are smokin'!  Love the top with your Betty!


----------



## llson

Gals, you're all just too cute for words.
That metallic Betty gets me every time, I'm such a sucker for Betty's.


----------



## mona_danya

alexxxutza said:


> here's my chloe....http://www.vdtonline.ro/vote.php?id=1012320&note=5



Your link takes me back to TPF!!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

qwerty - the top is from a cheaper end store called privvy, and they had the black or electric blue (which one did I buy ???) 

chodessa - the belt is mine - and is actually very cute from the back, it's narrow at the front, and wide and all sliced up at the back with bronze studs all through it... the belt on it's own goes very well with both my betty bags...

thanks for all your other nice comments girlies 

GORGEOUS edith shivadiva, so great that it can be worn on the shoulder - and isn't whiskey just a great color!!!  Looks lovely on you


----------



## kbnkch

daisyrockyrosie said:


> This is what I wore yesterday w/ metallic betty tote:



You look fab!!!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

I took my new baby out for a spin today.  Sorry about the poor lighting.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

great bag rx - looks very cute on you, and great with the outfit!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

thanks drr - coming from you that's a great compliment... you always put together such lovely outfits.

i just noticed something funny.  i think i've stared at "Your Chloe In Action" pics long enough that I've borrowed one of your signature poses (in my second pic) without even realizing lol


----------



## kbnkch

*rx7girliegirl*, I love your outfit.


----------



## kdo

*rx - *love your outfit, so nicely put together!  The your skirt and necklaces really accentuate your baby paddy!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

thank u girls... you're so sweet


----------



## dragonette

i like your style, rxgirlie!  that baby looks awesome on you!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

great pics you look so cute!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

dragonette said:


> i like your style, rxgirlie!  that baby looks awesome on you!


 
thank you dragonette!  i like ur style alot too.  i think we might have very similar taste in clothes ... and bags too


----------



## rx7girliegirl

bag*mad*bags said:


> great pics you look so cute!


 
thankies!

we're all still waiting for your modeling pics sheree!!!


----------



## dragonette

rx7girliegirl said:


> thank you dragonette!  i like ur style alot too.  i think we might have very similar taste in clothes ... and bags too



ITA! i think so too!


----------



## mona_danya

*rx7girliegirl, *you look GREAT, and the baby paddy REALLY suits you!


----------



## awayfromblue

rx7girliegirl, that baby paddy looks great on you! 



daisyrockyrosie said:


> qwerty - the top is from a cheaper end store called privvy, and they had the black or electric blue (which one did I buy ???)



I just looked at their website  Why do they not have a QLD store?! Perhaps a trip down to NSW is in order!  
I'm only half kidding too - price, style, colours, everything is perfect!


----------



## chodessa

*Adorabale rx7girliegirl!!
I love that skirt..I love your chains... the whole outfit just looks GREAT with your paddy!!!
*


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*mona, mica, chodessa - *thank you so much for your nice comments  i'm loving the baby so much i've been using her everyday since i got her and plan my daily outfits around her lol


----------



## mona_danya

So the weather is finally getting warmer so I took a decent modeling picture of my Paraty.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

rx7girliegirl said:


> thanks drr - coming from you that's a great compliment... you always put together such lovely outfits.
> 
> i just noticed something funny. i think i've stared at "Your Chloe In Action" pics long enough that I've borrowed one of your signature poses (in my second pic) without even realizing lol


 
that's funny   to be honest I can't really pose much differently - not capable of much - your pictures & poses are great !!!


----------



## llson

*Mona*, that Paraty really suits you.  Looking good!!


----------



## awayfromblue

*mona_danya*, that paraty looks amazing on you!  I love your jacket too.

I wish the paraty looked even half as good on me.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*mona* - that paraty looks great on u... from size to color.


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous Paraty Mona... it is such a beautiful color in the natural light!*


----------



## kbnkch

mona_danya said:


> So the weather is finally getting warmer so I took a decent modeling picture of my Paraty.



OMG.  Your paraty is soooo gorgeous!!!  You look great with her.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

mona - great bag & you have a beautiful home!


----------



## kdo

*mona - *That gorgeous Paraty looks perfect on you!  Love the necklace and bracelet accents.


----------



## mona_danya

Thanks for the great compliments everyone.....Its so nice to get out in the sun after a long winter!

QWERTY, I'm sure your Paraty looks great on you!


----------



## awayfromblue

mona_danya said:


> Thanks for the great compliments everyone.....Its so nice to get out in the sun after a long winter!
> 
> QWERTY, I'm sure your Paraty looks great on you!



Oh, I don't have a paraty.  I was going to buy one in London from the boutique when I was in the UK but I tried it on and it just didn't look right. it just looked weird on me  

Everyone else rocks their paratys though, I'm so jealous!


----------



## dragonette

*mona*, greating modeling pic!  loving the neutral outfit with a splash of dark accent on your paraty! and i'm envious all that white beautiful snow behind you!


----------



## gagaforgucci

HOLEY SMOKES!!!!  did you set off all the fire alarms taking that baby out with your naughty catholic school girl outfit!!!! D*mn girl you have it going on!!!  Beautiful dear....Just reminds me I have to work out..


rx7girliegirl said:


> I took my new baby out for a spin today. Sorry about the poor lighting.


----------



## mona_danya

dragonette said:


> *mona*, greating modeling pic!  loving the neutral outfit with a splash of dark accent on your paraty! and i'm envious all that white beautiful snow behind you!



Thanks Dragonette, and snow is nothing to be envious of!!!


----------



## llson

^^I understand where Dragonette is coming from, living in FL, I often wish we had just one month with snow, but then we'd have to shovel....yuk!!  I get my fix by going to ski country a couple of times a year.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

gagaforgucci said:


> HOLEY SMOKES!!!!  did you set off all the fire alarms taking that baby out with your naughty catholic school girl outfit!!!! D*mn girl you have it going on!!!  Beautiful dear....Just reminds me I have to work out..


 
LOLz thx heather!  I know you would appreciate the 'naughty' look.  I guess I'll have to wear this outfit for my bf atleast once


----------



## dragonette

teehee! i'm on this island where we have sun, more sun, rain and more rain! oh, and humidity! ush:


----------



## Shivadiva

Mona - your paraty looks so yummmy


----------



## scarcici

*rx7girliegirl*, you look really hot with your baby Paddy !
*Mona*, the Paraty is your bag . Perfect!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Thanks Raquel you're so sweet!


----------



## scarcici

rx7girliegirl said:


> Thanks Raquel you're so sweet!


 
 I really love the baby Paddy but I think it´s small for me...Need to try one ...


----------



## rx7girliegirl

scarcici said:


> I really love the baby Paddy but I think it´s small for me...Need to try one ...


 
Yes, definately give one a try.  I used to think it might be too small for me too - i'm used to carrying large, heavier bags - but surprisingly she's not as small as she seems.  Handles are long enough to carry on your shoulders and you can actually stuff alot in her.


----------



## scarcici

rx7girliegirl said:


> Yes, definately give one a try. I used to think it might be too small for me too - i'm used to carrying large, heavier bags - but surprisingly she's not as small as she seems. Handles are long enough to carry on your shoulders and you can actually stuff alot in her.


 
Please, stop ...or I would be mad again with a new bag ...But I need to think about it thinkin:...


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Sorry :shame: I just love mine so much, I think everyone should have one


----------



## scarcici

rx7girliegirl said:


> Sorry :shame: I just love mine so much, I think everyone should have one


 

OMG !!! I was only joking ...
Love the baby Paddy...and sorry again . My English is the worst!


----------



## mona_danya

scarcici said:


> *rx7girliegirl*, you look really hot with your baby Paddy !
> *Mona*, the Paraty is your bag . Perfect!



Thanks Raquel....I can't to see your modeling pics of the Betty now!


----------



## mariabdc

I love the paraty on you, Mona... THis will be my next Chloe, I swear (i am giving up on the black medium betty)...
Gorgeous outfit and bag, rx7... You look hot!


----------



## brigitte0810

mona_danya, the Paraty looks so nice on you... it starts growing on me now....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




rxgirliegirl, the baby Paddy and your outfit make you look sooo cute!


----------



## Roie55

DRR - i'm loving the bronze betty, bronze anything will have to be my next bag. You look hot too!! 

rx7girliegirl - i love a baby paddy, and your outfit is awesome, fabulous !

Mona.....paraty is looking fab on you girl. Lovely.


----------



## vivi1205

rx7girliegirl said:


> I took my new baby out for a spin today.  Sorry about the poor lighting.



Viv, you are lovely! LOVE the outfit, and the bag is TDF ! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## vivi1205

mona_danya said:


> So the weather is finally getting warmer so I took a decent modeling picture of my Paraty.



Ooooh, lovely! LOVE LOVE LOVE your Paraty. That colour is truly scrumscious !!! Very classic !


----------



## mona_danya

vivi1205 said:


> Ooooh, lovely! LOVE LOVE LOVE your Paraty. That colour is truly scrumscious !!! Very classic !



Thanks...I love this colour and highly recommend it!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*maria *- After seeing the modeling pics of you and your baby paddy, I knew I had to have one!  Your beautiful modeling pics got me addicted... so I guess I have you to thank 

*brigitte* - thank you so much for the nice comment.  Also many thanks to you as I wouldn't have bought her without your help and expertise 

*rowe* - you are such a sweetheart 

*vivi *- you are so cute!  Not cuz we share the same nick name but you really are! Thanks for the lovely comment!


----------



## sianii11

rx7girliegirl and Mona_Danya - great modelling pics, both lovely bags... That Paraty looks fantastic on MD!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

here are some pics with my latest bags..

my 05 craie loaf paddy


----------



## bag*mad*bags

my jade paddy bowler...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

my castor baby paddy...


----------



## vivi1205

bag*mad*bags said:


>



Oh my Sheree! I forget how amazing your modeling pics are!! I especially love your castor!!!


----------



## kbnkch

*OMG*  You look fantastic with your Paddys!!!  My favorite it the jade one.  We really have the same hair cut.  My DH thought they were my modeling pics of my new bags when he saw my computer screen from side way. I wish!!!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*sheree* - FINALLY!!!  We've been waiting weeks to see modeling shots.  Well worth the wait!  You look great and your new babies are fabulous!  I can't even say which one is my favorite because I love them all!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

kbnkch said:


> *OMG*  You look fantastic with your Paddys!!!  My favorite it the jade one.  We really have the same hair cut.  My DH thought they were my modeling pics of my new bags when he saw my computer screen from side way. I wish!!!



lol you should have said yeah and look at all my new bags!!

i used to have a victoria beckham bob, but i missed my long hair and im trying so hard to get it to grow!!! its messy at the moment!! needs a goog styling!

im finding it hard to bond with the jade paddy, im using her today trying to love her! BF hates the bag!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

rx7girliegirl said:


> *sheree* - FINALLY!!!  We've been waiting weeks to see modeling shots.  Well worth the wait!  You look great and your new babies are fabulous!  I can't even say which one is my favorite because I love them all!



sorry for the wait hun, just a few quick pics!


----------



## dragonette

sheree! i must say, the jade bowler was made for you! when i saw your shots, the one that really struck me was how perfect the jade looks on you!


----------



## llson

Great Paddys, they are all beautiful, my fav is the Jade!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

dragonette said:


> sheree! i must say, the jade bowler was made for you! when i saw your shots, the one that really struck me was how perfect the jade looks on you!



do you think so? its such a great size, not to heavy and user friendly! the fact that BF HATES it is a bummer, when we are out he says oh god not that god ugly bag


----------



## dragonette

bag*mad*bags said:


> do you think so? its such a great size, not to heavy and user friendly! the fact that BF HATES it is a bummer, when we are out he says oh god not that god ugly bag



ok you can't trust men when it comes to bags! i really think it looks fabulous on you! maybe the green seems to complement your hair colour and skintone somehow? i can't say exactly what it is, but it looks perfect on you!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

dragonette said:


> ok you can't trust men when it comes to bags! i really think it looks fabulous on you! maybe the green seems to complement your hair colour and skintone somehow? i can't say exactly what it is, but it looks perfect on you!



oh thank you hunny your such a sweety!!


----------



## awayfromblue

I love your modelling pics Sheree! You look amazing as usual


----------



## bag*mad*bags

thanks x


----------



## mona_danya

Sheree your bags look amazing on you...I love the jade and castor!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Great paddingtons BMB - and great outfit that you could wear any of them with


----------



## gagaforgucci

ShereeWould look good in a potato sac, carrying an ice cream bucket! 
 The bags just give them another reason to stare dear:couch:


----------



## bag*mad*bags

gagaforgucci said:


> ShereeWould look good in a potato sac, carrying an ice cream bucket!
> The bags just give them another reason to stare dear:couch:



 you all so cute!!! love you all, i think that my pics are bad lol!


----------



## chodessa

*Amazing modeling pics B*M*B.. loving the outfit and all of your fab paddies.. I agree with the ladies.. the jade paddy is just a gem..
You look HOT as always!!*


----------



## gagaforgucci

Python Pics!!! I never really looked twice at these bags, they never interested me. If I had known any better I would have started stalk/piling these....


----------



## bag*mad*bags

goregous!


----------



## scarcici

*BMB*, you look great and really hot with your Paddys ! OK, you look great with whatever Chloé bag!
*Gaga*, very hot too !


----------



## dragonette

beautiful modeling pics, *gagaforgucci*! your hair is awesome!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

gagaforgucci said:


> Python Pics!!! I never really looked twice at these bags, they never interested me. If I had known any better I would have started stalk/piling these....


 
HOTNESS

Love the Ed Hardy top and the gorgeous blond hair! It's cute how you have your sons' toys in the back.


----------



## mariabdc

really nice, bmb...
I love the bowler... and you are making me want to wear my baby paddy again. That colour is TDF!

gaga, that bag was made for you! Start collecting NOW!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

mariabdc said:


> really nice, bmb...
> I love the bowler... and you are making me want to wear my baby paddy again. That colour is TDF!
> 
> gaga, that bag was made for you! Start collecting NOW!



its funny i have started using the castor again today, it changes colour in different lights, im looking at it now and it looks choco, then you take it out and its red then in a differnt light purple its a great bag!


----------



## gagaforgucci

I have started!!! lol Just got my Med python betty!!!!!! My newest OBSESSION! Chloe Python....OMG!!! 





mariabdc said:


> really nice, bmb...
> I love the bowler... and you are making me want to wear my baby paddy again. That colour is TDF!
> 
> gaga, that bag was made for you! Start collecting NOW!


----------



## chodessa

Gorgeous python silverado gagaforgucci!!


----------



## llson

gagaforgucci said:


> Python Pics!!! I never really looked twice at these bags, they never interested me. If I had known any better I would have started stalk/piling these....



I was the same way, totally fluffed off the Silverado, then when I heard they were no longer being made, I had to have one, finally tracked one of the last ones down at Nordies on sale a couple of years ago.  That bag gets so many compliments from all age groups and diversity of people, and mine's not even a python.  CONGRATS on a real beauty!!


----------



## kbnkch

*gagaforgucci*, You look great with your new silverado!!!


----------



## gagaforgucci

Oh thank you ALL so much, I just love her!!! I finally got my python betty too...I just need to get some pics of her being modeled!!!!


----------



## kdo

whoa, *gaga, *you're on a python roll!  Can wait to see you with your new Betty!  Your Silverado was made for you!


----------



## kdo

*sheree - *styling mod shots!  Your paddys are TDF!  I especially love your bowler!


----------



## chodessa

*Python Bettys are my fave!!
Can't wait!*


----------



## Roie55

BMB - you have the most gorgeous bags, love them all. baby castor is very cute though. You look awesome, i really like the cut you have. I have never been able to get bangs to suit me. Its wispy or its nothing. Im jealous of your bangs and your bags ! 

Gaga - love the python, Congrats, shes a beautiful bag.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

here's a shot of me & my lovely bay earlier this week:







and first time wearing newest chloe - multi grey saskia:


----------



## gagaforgucci

^^^^ OMG that multi color is hot on you!!!!!!!!!!!!:coolpics:


----------



## Bichon Lover

Ooooo, I like that multicolor a lot with your outfit


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Your multicolor saskia looks great on you DRR!  It looks great with your outfit - your top, flats, and scarf matches perfectly.  You look soooo cute!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

loving both those bags!


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, you look so hot with your Saskia ! it´s perfect for you .


----------



## kbnkch

*DRR*, I love the Saskia with you.


----------



## llson

*DRR*, you rock both those bags!!


----------



## gagaforgucci

Could not help myself. I love this bag so much i pet it when im not babying her!


----------



## dragonette

^ gorgeous! the little emblem on your top matches the shade perfectly!


----------



## scarcici

*Gaga*, you rock the Paddy .


----------



## gagaforgucci

PUDDLE OF MUDD Black long sleeve Concert T-Shirt (its a band)





dragonette said:


> ^ gorgeous! the little emblem on your top matches the shade perfectly!


----------



## kbnkch

gagaforgucci said:


> Could not help myself. I love this bag so much i pet it when im not babying her!



Oh my... Look at the color!!!  Gorgeous.  What does it call, again? And what year is it?


----------



## bag*mad*bags

looks gorgeous on you gagaforgucci!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*hot! *


----------



## kbnkch

Me trying to figure out the Tube map in London.  Betty hobo was such a nice bag to travel with. She has so many pockets!!  I love her.


----------



## vivi1205

daisyrockyrosie said:


> here's a shot of me & my lovely bay earlier this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and first time wearing newest chloe - multi grey saskia:



^^Gorgey modeling pics...as usual DRR


----------



## vivi1205

gagaforgucci said:


> Could not help myself. I love this bag so much i pet it when im not babying her!








^^STUNNING! LOVES it!!!


----------



## vivi1205

kbnkch said:


> Me trying to figure out the Tube map in London.  Betty hobo was such a nice bag to travel with. She has so many pockets!!  I love her.



^^Beautiful photo . Looks like a modeling pic in a mag...making me want a betty hobo now...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Love the betty & the paddy girls !!!


----------



## kdo

You gals all look smashing!!!


----------



## dragonette

i agree with vivi - looks like a magazine pic!  i love your dressing and your hair!



kbnkch said:


> Me trying to figure out the Tube map in London.  Betty hobo was such a nice bag to travel with. She has so many pockets!!  I love her.


----------



## kbnkch

Oh, you girls are so sweet.  Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## lafayette

my first CHLOÉ ist a small BETTY


----------



## llson

^^Wow!!


----------



## dragonette

wow! python betty!


----------



## vivi1205

lafayette said:


> my first chloé ist a small betty



Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## scarcici

*kbnkch*, lovely shot and lovely Betty .
*lafayette*, no words! the best choice for your first chloe .


----------



## bag*mad*bags

omg i love that python betty!


----------



## kdo

Wow, what a beautiful python Betty!  Congrats!  I'm happy to see the small Bettys coming out to play!


----------



## crystalpiggy

Mine, front bag paddy~~~


----------



## mona_danya

crystalpiggy said:


> Mine, front bag paddy~~~


 
OMG, that colours is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## kdo

*crystal - *What a lovely shade -- I think of lilacs!

*kbnkch - *I love your action pic, your Betty with your leather jacket!


----------



## kbnkch

lafayette said:


> my first CHLOÉ ist a small BETTY



What a Betty!!  Congrats!!


----------



## kbnkch

crystalpiggy said:


> Mine, front bag paddy~~~



Very pretty color!!  Congrats!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Hot python betty ! love it.

congrats on the lilac paddy too!  Front pocket is a very pretty style...


----------



## scarcici

*crystalpiggy*, the colour of the Paddy is TDF **! Congrats!!!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

lafayette said:


> my first CHLOÉ ist a small BETTY


 
wow great 1st chloe!  very very nice


----------



## rx7girliegirl

crystalpiggy said:


> Mine, front bag paddy~~~


 
amazing color!  she's perfect for the spring.


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous Python Betty Lafeyette!!*


----------



## woody

Finally I have taken my paddy out - its  but the padlock is driving me   Everytime you want to open the bag flicking it out of the way and constantly worrying about scratching it up.  The price of fashion is high!

I just couldn't help feeling like I needed some DRR finessing - like an awesome necklace or scarf but I was in too much of a rush!  Vivi - these are one pair of shoes my sister finally sent me - they are so high it made my jeans seem a bit short - I like them hitting the floor to elongate my stumpy legs


----------



## kbnkch

Looking great.  I love your shoes, too.

I am also getting annoyed with the padlock of my Paddy hobo!!


----------



## woody

kbnkch said:


> Looking great. I love your shoes, too.
> 
> I am also getting annoyed with the padlock of my Paddy hobo!!


 
Thank you . As much as I do love my paddy I don't think I could buy another one because of that bloody lock  (love all of those little angry smilies )


----------



## kdo

*woody - *What a lovely mod shot!  Even for being in a rush you are well put together!  What stumpy legs?  You look slim and slender!  Love your whole ensemble and your paddy looks yummy!


----------



## woody

kdo said:


> *woody - *What a lovely mod shot! Even for being in a rush you are well put together! What stumpy legs? You look slim and slender! Love your whole ensemble and your paddy looks yummy!


 
Thank you  The jacket is new as well, in addition to the shoes and paddy - hubby is going to be THRILLED when he sees our credit card bill this month - all of those things


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

woody said:


> Finally I have taken my paddy out - its  but the padlock is driving me  Everytime you want to open the bag flicking it out of the way and constantly worrying about scratching it up. The price of fashion is high!
> 
> I just couldn't help feeling like I needed some DRR finessing - like an awesome necklace or scarf but I was in too much of a rush! Vivi - these are one pair of shoes my sister finally sent me - they are so high it made my jeans seem a bit short - I like them hitting the floor to elongate my stumpy legs


 
You look great Woody - love the outfit!!!  you are always welcome to pop by and borrow a scarf anytime  

Love the jacket - and yes paddingtons are a curse to use - we love them for the lock, and hate them for the lock... 

Glad to hear you're using her!


----------



## woody

DRR - I have been wondering how all us Aussie girls can get together My husband wouldn't believe I spend all this time talking to other ladies about bags 

I have to say as much as the forum is enabling I am really starting to think about my wardrobe - what I want to wear with my bags etc. I even sorted my wardrobe into casual, work, cocktail etc and it ws amazing how it helped me see clearly what I actually need to buy. Thats how the jacket came home with me yesterday :shame:

I was inspired by something you wrote about keeping things fairly simple and letting the accessories do the talking.  I  that outfit you wore with your bay chloe - white jeans, white top with great crocheted shrug and belt.  Okay I'm starting to sound like a stalker here.....well a style stalker anyhow


----------



## bag*mad*bags

you look hot woody! those shoes are TDF!


----------



## vivi1205

woody said:


> Finally I have taken my paddy out - its  but the padlock is driving me   Everytime you want to open the bag flicking it out of the way and constantly worrying about scratching it up.  The price of fashion is high!
> 
> I just couldn't help feeling like I needed some DRR finessing - like an awesome necklace or scarf but I was in too much of a rush!  Vivi - these are one pair of shoes my sister finally sent me - they are so high it made my jeans seem a bit short - I like them hitting the floor to elongate my stumpy legs



GORGEOUS!!! Those heels are **HOT**! I'd for sure fall over in them before they were even on my feet! Glad your sis finally sent them! And you DEFINITELY do NOT have stumpy lets. If you do, then I have NO legs !

The padlock is sometimes annoying, but I was shown that you can lock one side down and just use the zip opening on the other side to get in and out. Does that make sense? I can take pics later if you want.


----------



## scarcici

*woody*, your Paddy is great and you look so hot with it !


----------



## dragonette

*woody*, that is an awesome outfit! those shoes are gorgeous! LOVE IT!


----------



## dragonette

here are mine, taken from my reveal thread! posting one of each so i don't double-post everything! teehee!

lots more in the thread for those who want to see more:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/my-first-chloes-1-2-3-triple-reveal-450883.html


----------



## pukasonqo

*woody*, you look great!and those shoes...love them!
no comment *dragonette* as you always look very cute! how are the paddys going?love the jeans moyen...
i also have problems with the lock as my nature is clumsy i have already hit my teenager with it (and i swear it was an accident! ) but what can you do? there's always a price to pay to be elegant!


----------



## dragonette

the paddies are going great!  i have worked out my "optimum layout" of things in my paddy for easiest access, wallet being the most frequently taken out item. it was fun! i guess i need a life? hehe! i love fiddling with things in my bags! i will post in the "what's in your chloe" soon!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I went out on a girls night last night & took small black betty:


----------



## dragonette

gorgeous outfit daisy!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*dragonette* - the paddy looks perfect on you.  i think she fits your style.  great color choices too.  enjoy them~!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*daisy's *outfit is gorgeous and perfectly put together as always.


----------



## woody

*BMB, scarcici and pukasongo* - thanks for leaving comments for me .  Those shoes are hot and surprisingly comfortable - Jessica Simpson you go girl!
*Vivi *- Thanks for your tip on the lock.  I am def going to do that. And thank you for encouraging me to conquer my fear of actually using my paddy 
*Dragonette *- so jealous, mmm I think .  The lock on the paddy drives me nuts but such a great looking bag and three great colours. Yep - def jealous! 
*DRR *- aaawww why'd you have to do that to me? Now I have to have a small betty too


----------



## dragonette

thanks *vivian*! 

*woody*, yeh the lock is a little tricky to maneuver but if you love the paddy enough, i reckon anything can be gotten used to!  soon it will be second nature! what i do is, zip up one half (the half that faces my back) and lock that flap down, and as for the other flap, i undo the zip, break apart the ends and slide the flap back to the centre and lock that down as well. this prevents the lock from smashing around too much = less chipping! and i position my wallet in this half that has the open zip, so it's easy to access! this system works best for me!


----------



## woody

dragonette said:


> thanks *vivian*!
> 
> *woody*, yeh the lock is a little tricky to maneuver but if you love the paddy enough, i reckon anything can be gotten used to!  soon it will be second nature! what i do is, zip up one half (the half that faces my back) and lock that flap down, and as for the other flap, i undo the zip, break apart the ends and slide the flap back to the centre and lock that down as well. this prevents the lock from smashing around too much = less chipping! and i position my wallet in this half that has the open zip, so it's easy to access! this system works best for me!


 
I think I am going to have to go and get my bag and study your instructions . Don't worry it is me, not you :blink: I NEVER read instructions for anything.  If something isn't intuitive to figure it out I just give it to my husband to fix.  He loves that stuff....


----------



## dragonette

teehee! if you open up the second pic i attached, you should be able to do it without the instructions!


----------



## kdo

*DRR - *You are stunning and I love your outfit with the contrasting ivory jacket and studded belt, and especially your wonderful Betty!    Hope you had a fun-filled night with the girls!



daisyrockyrosie said:


> I went out on a girls night last night & took small black betty:


----------



## vivi1205

woody said:


> [
> *Vivi *- Thanks for your tip on the lock.  I am def going to do that. And thank you for encouraging me to conquer my fear of actually using my paddy



I TOTALLY learned this method from Dragonette . She is the Paddy Queen! It really works well!!! Thanks for posting pics Jes! You're a sweetie !


----------



## vivi1205

daisyrockyrosie said:


>



^^As usual...GORGEOUS, DRR! What a perfect size bag for a night out with the gals! LOVES IT!


----------



## dragonette

hehe! you're most welcome vivi!  i just like to fiddle with my bags too much. 



vivi1205 said:


> I TOTALLY learned this method from Dragonette . She is the Paddy Queen! It really works well!!! Thanks for posting pics Jes! You're a sweetie !


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
i'll try it *dragonette*,just to make sure i don't kill someone with that lock!
*drr*, you look just gorgeous! great pics and lovely outfit!


----------



## dragonette

hehe! good luck puka!


----------



## pukasonqo

thanks *dragonette*! i'll be practicing tonight!


----------



## scarcici

*dragonette*, great ! No words at all .
*DRR*, love your outfit ...and your Betty.


----------



## dragonette

thanks *raquel*!  
*
puka*, let us know how it goes!


----------



## woody

dragonette said:


> thanks *vivian*!
> 
> *woody*, yeh the lock is a little tricky to maneuver but if you love the paddy enough, i reckon anything can be gotten used to!  soon it will be second nature! what i do is, zip up one half (the half that faces my back) and lock that flap down, and as for the other flap, i undo the zip, break apart the ends and slide the flap back to the centre and lock that down as well. this prevents the lock from smashing around too much = less chipping! and i position my wallet in this half that has the open zip, so it's easy to access! this system works best for me!


 
Yay I got it! Much better then having the lock flicking around everywhere everytime you want to open your bag....... which seems far more often then you ever noticed before you have a bloody big lock in the way


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

My newest bag - blanc plexi paddington:


----------



## dragonette

*woody*, yay you got it!!! 
*
daisy*, that is hawtness!


----------



## kdo

*DRR- *It looks great on you!  The size and shape seem very functional.


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, as always you rock the Paddy . It looks great on you!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Here is my new Paraty, my Heloise from last year and my collection of Chloe shoes. I've always been pleased with my Chloe purchases. I've been searching for the perfect brown bag for 3 years. The Paraty was just at the right place at the right time, I love it!!!


----------



## kdo

Beautiful!!! Wonderful collection, *maryjane!*


----------



## dragonette

wow! *maryjane*, i love your dressing, jeans, bags and chloe shoe collection!


----------



## scarcici

*maryjane*, incredible collection **!
Love all, but the Heli is TDF **.


----------



## Amylynne

dragonette said:


> thanks *vivian*!
> 
> *woody*, yeh the lock is a little tricky to maneuver but if you love the paddy enough, i reckon anything can be gotten used to!  soon it will be second nature! what i do is, zip up one half (the half that faces my back) and lock that flap down, and as for the other flap, i undo the zip, break apart the ends and slide the flap back to the centre and lock that down as well. this prevents the lock from smashing around too much = less chipping! and i position my wallet in this half that has the open zip, so it's easy to access! this system works best for me!



WOW  That is absolutely FANTASTIC!  I love this!

EDIT: I just manipulated this trick and I must say, you should patent it because it's such a great idea!!


----------



## dragonette

LOL!  thank you *amy* sweetie! i doubt i could patent it but i'm happy you think it's that good! so it works on your baby paddy too? i was wondering if a baby paddy would be too small for this, since the opening would be really small! are you able to get your wallet out this way?


----------



## Amylynne

Yesss it's great! I have to flip the lock around a little but other than that, I make it work. I love my Paddy AND this idea!


----------



## dragonette

that's awesome!  with the regular paddy, i do flip the lock up as well to get my stuff out.  i'm glad to know it works!


----------



## mona_danya

insane-maryjane said:


> Here is my new Paraty, my Heloise from last year and my collection of Chloe shoes. I've always been pleased with my Chloe purchases. I've been searching for the perfect brown bag for 3 years. The Paraty was just at the right place at the right time, I love it!!!



WOWSA, I LOVE everything!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

maryjane - I love your heloise !!!! - I'm not normally a color person - but the color of the bag is insanely pretty - and goes well with your outfit too... great chloe collection as well doll!


----------



## insane-maryjane

daisyrockyrosie said:


> maryjane - I love your heloise !!!! - I'm not normally a color person - but the color of the bag is insanely pretty - and goes well with your outfit too... great chloe collection as well doll!



Thanks! I'm also not normally one for outrageous colors for a bag. But oddly enough this plum color goes with almost everything in my wardrobe making her a huge payoff! I wear her with black, gray, white, browns and beiges and especially with jeans. I never thought she would be so well rounded.


----------



## insane-maryjane

dragonette said:


> wow! *maryjane*, i love your dressing, jeans, bags and chloe shoe collection!



Thank you dragonette! My wardrobe staple is jeans. I'm finding these days I really like the jeans, leather jacket and white t-shirt combo. It's fresh, layback, comfortable and I think timeless. I think many Chloe shoes look great with jeans. Not a stiletto girl here.


----------



## kbnkch

insane-maryjane said:


> Here is my new Paraty, my Heloise from last year and my collection of Chloe shoes. I've always been pleased with my Chloe purchases. I've been searching for the perfect brown bag for 3 years. The Paraty was just at the right place at the right time, I love it!!!



Wow!! I love your paraty and your silverado boots are TDF.


----------



## insane-maryjane

kbnkch said:


> Wow!! I love your paraty and your silverado boots are TDF.



Thanks! I searched forever on ebay for the Silverado's and never thought I would find a pair in the knee high in my size. One day they were there. I adore Silverado's!


----------



## Roie55

trying to catch up - there are some amazing new Chloe bags and shoes, They all look fabulous. Well done everyone, you all look fab. 
The paddy lock has never been a problem for me. I never zipped up the paddy, just use the lock to close or open the top of the bag. It just works well for me that way.


----------



## mona_danya

insane-maryjane said:


> Thanks! I searched forever on ebay for the Silverado's and never thought I would find a pair in the knee high in my size. One day they were there. I adore Silverado's!



I've been searching for those boots too with no luck so far! You're giving me hope!!


----------



## woody

insane-maryjane said:


> Here is my new Paraty, my Heloise from last year and my collection of Chloe shoes. I've always been pleased with my Chloe purchases. I've been searching for the perfect brown bag for 3 years. The Paraty was just at the right place at the right time, I love it!!!


 

Must stop drooling over your small/med choc paraty - its going to ruin my keyboard  Why didn't we get any of these in Australia? 

I am interested in how you find the zip on the heloise.  I almost bought one of these myself in olive.


----------



## dragonette

insane-maryjane said:


> Thank you dragonette! My wardrobe staple is jeans. I'm finding these days I really like the jeans, leather jacket and white t-shirt combo. It's fresh, layback, comfortable and I think timeless. I think many Chloe shoes look great with jeans. Not a stiletto girl here.



my staple is jeans too!  i live in jeans!


----------



## insane-maryjane

mona_danya said:


> I've been searching for those boots too with no luck so far! You're giving me hope!!



When I find some, I'll have to let you all know. They are so highly coveted, and for good reason!


----------



## insane-maryjane

woody said:


> Must stop drooling over your small/med choc paraty - its going to ruin my keyboard  Why didn't we get any of these in Australia?
> 
> I am interested in how you find the zip on the heloise.  I almost bought one of these myself in olive.




Hmmmm, do you mean the zipper? If yes, I find it's a bit sticky and rough. I normally leave the bag unzipped because it's so slouchy and doesn't tend to open on it's own. But I don't think the zipper bothers me enough to regret the purchase. On the contrary, I love my plum Heli so much that I refuse to buy another Heli in the future. I'm loyal to plum.


----------



## woody

insane-maryjane said:


> Hmmmm, do you mean the zipper? If yes, I find it's a bit sticky and rough. I normally leave the bag unzipped because it's so slouchy and doesn't tend to open on it's own. But I don't think the zipper bothers me enough to regret the purchase. On the contrary, I love my plum Heli so much that I refuse to buy another Heli in the future. I'm loyal to plum.


 
I'll move our chat over to the chloe chatty clubhouse..


----------



## dyyong

finally she is here, my 1st chole!!!!! edith in whisky!!! disappointed that it did not come with strap BUT now i have excuse to buy my 2nd and 3rd chloe edith


----------



## scarcici

dyyong said:


> finally she is here, my 1st chole!!!!! edith in whisky!!! disappointed that it did not come with strap BUT now i have excuse to buy my 2nd and 3rd chloe edith


 
Congrats ! Great choice for your first Chloe , your Edith is awesome and very classic and your baby is so cute .


----------



## dyyong

THANK YOU! now i'm a pround owner of Chloe and officially belong to this club! 





scarcici said:


> Congrats ! Great choice for your first Chloe , your Edith is awesome and very classic and your baby is so cute .


----------



## kbnkch

dyyong said:


> finally she is here, my 1st chole!!!!! edith in whisky!!! disappointed that it did not come with strap BUT now i have excuse to buy my 2nd and 3rd chloe edith



Fabulous choice for your 1st Chloe!!  Congrats!!

You look adorable and soooo young.  but the bag looks huge on you.


----------



## llson

Congrats on your 1st Chloe, your daughter is adorable and looks like a future Chloe customer.


----------



## dyyong

*kbnkch* - Thank you! haha, that's actually my 2 years old, she's already a fashionasta, she loves mommy purses 


*llson *- Thank you! she's under training by mommy


----------



## kdo

Congrats!!  Your Edith looks so big that your daughter might fit in it! My just-turned-three yo dd is also the exact same way with fashion and purses!



dyyong said:


> *kbnkch* - Thank you! haha, that's actually my 2 years old, she's already a fashionasta, she loves mommy purses


----------



## bag*mad*bags

dyyong said:


> finally she is here, my 1st chole!!!!! edith in whisky!!! disappointed that it did not come with strap BUT now i have excuse to buy my 2nd and 3rd chloe edith



OMG she is so cute!!!! making me feel broody


----------



## vivi1205

dyyong said:


> *kbnkch* - Thank you! haha, that's actually my 2 years old, she's already a fashionasta, she loves mommy purses









^^OMG. Too cute! Here is what's in store for you in the future ! GORGEOUS Edith btw!!!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

So so cute!  The bags not bad either   Congrats and welcome


----------



## insane-maryjane

dyyong said:


> THANK YOU! now i'm a pround owner of Chloe and officially belong to this club!




OH!!! She's so gorgeous! So is your Edith. Welcome welcome welcome!!!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*dyyong* - beautiful edith.  your daughter is so cute and tiny - i think she might actually fit in the bag


----------



## rx7girliegirl

insane-maryjane said:


> Here is my new Paraty, my Heloise from last year and my collection of Chloe shoes. I've always been pleased with my Chloe purchases. I've been searching for the perfect brown bag for 3 years. The Paraty was just at the right place at the right time, I love it!!!


 
i love love love your silverado boots!!!  I WANT A PAIR!


----------



## insane-maryjane

rx7girliegirl said:


> i love love love your silverado boots!!!  I WANT A PAIR!



A Silverado ALERT!!! These are posted on ebay.co.uk a size 38! and the same pair in a 41 on ebay.com!


----------



## dragonette

*dyyong*, awww... CUTENESS!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

in action - dark silver heloise bowler!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

In action mustard saskia:


----------



## llson

Great bags, *DRR*, and both look great on you.


----------



## kbnkch

*DRR*, your new purses are both beautiful!!  I am in love with your mustard Saskia.


----------



## insane-maryjane

I'm totally in love with your Saskia *DRR*, she's even more beautiful on you than by herself. You're a gorgeous girl too! Love the bold mustard! 

Do you have a pic or gallery of your Chloe collection???


----------



## kdo

*DRR - *I love both bags on you!  The bowler is such a cute size and the mustard on the saskia really pops -- it's gorgeous!


----------



## muggles

*DRR, love your bags! *


----------



## dragonette

*daisy*, your outfit is HAWT but your blue laundry basket just gave me a bit of nostalgia! i used to have the same blue one and a white one for my whites! i lived in melbourne for four years.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

LOVE both bags DRR, you should get a full size heli!! big bags suite you.


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, very, very hot modeling sots . I agree with BMB, you should get a bigger Heloise, perfect for you.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

DRR ~ you must hear this a lot... but you are beautiful! The bags look great too.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

insane-maryjane said:


> A Silverado ALERT!!! These are posted on ebay.co.uk a size 38! and the same pair in a 41 on ebay.com!


 
REALLY!?!?  Hm.. i wonder if a 38 will fit me.  I'm usually a US6.5-7.  Those are HOT.  I wish they were the wedged ones but these are cute too!


----------



## insane-maryjane

rx7girliegirl said:


> REALLY!?!?  Hm.. i wonder if a 38 will fit me.  I'm usually a US6.5-7.  Those are HOT.  I wish they were the wedged ones but these are cute too!



I wear a 6.5 to 7 also. These will be too big. I had a pair of 38's before and was swimming in them.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

insane-maryjane said:


> I wear a 6.5 to 7 also. These will be too big. I had a pair of 38's before and was swimming in them.


 
DARN DARN DARN!!! I've been dying to get my hands on a pair. GRRRR~~~ I'm so frustrated.


----------



## chov

I wear a 38, but the seller won't ship out of the UK.


----------



## dyyong

hehe, here i am in action with my edith whisky! my black whisky is on her way to mama  i'm so lucky found both my HG in a month!  excuse for the messy room, DH loves his books and place it everywhere he can reach


----------



## pukasonqo

kbnkch said:


> Fabulous choice for your 1st Chloe!!  Congrats!!
> 
> You look adorable and soooo young.  but the bag looks huge on you.


^^
sorry, i haven't finished reading yet but this post made me laugh! agree with *kbnkch*!
*drr*...great modelling pics and lovely bag! do you ever take a bad pic? i am envious!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

dyyong said:


> hehe, here i am in action with my edith whisky! my black whisky is on her way to mama  i'm so lucky found both my HG in a month!  excuse for the messy room, DH loves his books and place it everywhere he can reach


 

What a beautiful edith - congratulations - great out fit to go with her - just lovely.


----------



## dragonette

dyyong said:


> hehe, here i am in action with my edith whisky! my black whisky is on her way to mama  i'm so lucky found both my HG in a month!  excuse for the messy room, DH loves his books and place it everywhere he can reach



you are adorable, *dyyong*! edith looks beautiful on you. great outfit too!


----------



## dyyong

THANKS LADIES, the truth about that outfit is, the top was bought in Japan more than 10 years ago, it's so comfortable and i love it so much that i can't live without it even it have holes all over places  so i  put a burberry jacket to hide it , and the skirt was from old navy kids section i think i found it at clearance and paid less than $8!!!! 
i can't find most of my clothes in adult section, so i end up shopping in the kids........... and it cost less too...... (even the burberry was from kids) 



dragonette said:


> you are adorable, *dyyong*! edith looks beautiful on you. great outfit too!


----------



## kbnkch

*dyyong*,  You look fabulous with your Edith!!

I buy all my exercise/lounging pants in the kids section of Old Navy, too.  and they are like $5 on sale!!  The smallest adult size in most stores is too big for me.


----------



## dyyong

*kbnkch   *Thank you! I'm hiding behind my camera without makeup 
             I'm so glad i'm not the only "growup" shoppings section for myself 



kbnkch said:


> *dyyong*, You look fabulous with your Edith!!
> 
> I buy all my exercise/lounging pants in the kids section of Old Navy, too. and they are like $5 on sale!! The smallest adult size in most stores is too big for me.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

This is an outfit I wore on Sunday - with a new jacket - and one of my favorite chloes - black quilted bay:


----------



## mariabdc

Wow... really nice, DRR... 
This is the only bag i will EVER miss in my Chloe collection... but i am glad that she went to the most stylish mamma in the Chloe area...


----------



## chodessa

*DRR... looking HAWT with that fab jacket, belt and gorgeous Bay!!!!*
*You are gorgeous woman!!*


----------



## dragonette

ooooh... *daisy* i love how your jacket and belt match! 

*dyyong* and *kbnkch*, i buy and wear kids' clothes too!


----------



## insane-maryjane

chov said:


> I wear a 38, but the seller won't ship out of the UK.



I really hate when that happens. It happens to me a lot!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Love your new leather jacket *Daisy*! I've been looking for one just like that since forever! Brown and a blazer cut, love it! Your black Bay looks fab with it! Hot outfit!


----------



## scarcici

*dyyong*, great modeling pics. Edith looks lovely on you .
*DRR*, cool outfit again. Love the jacket.


----------



## dyyong

THANKS again scarcici



scarcici said:


> *dyyong*, great modeling pics. Edith looks lovely on you .
> *DRR*, cool outfit again. Love the jacket.


----------



## woody

DRR - another hot bag _*and*_ jacket!!! I've got wardrobe envy :greengrin:


----------



## kdo

*dyyong - *love the Edith on you -- it really suits you!

*DRR - *You are stylin' with that beautiful quilted Bay!  I LOVE your gorgeous leather jacket and belt.  That leather looks awesome!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Dyyong, beautiful Edith - love the colour! Looks very good on you

DRR, very nice outfit and the quilted Bay is gorgeous!


----------



## vivi1205

Holy cow my mirror is filthy (sorry :shame. Took Moka Paddy out for some shopping last week:


----------



## scarcici

*Vivi*, great Paddy and great outfit !


----------



## chodessa

vivi1205 said:


> Holy cow my mirror is filthy (sorry :shame. Took Moka Paddy out for some shopping last week:



You and Paddy look GREAT!!


----------



## Roie55

love that colour - i havent seen paddy in a moka. nice.


----------



## vivi1205

Thanks *scarcici*-- super comfy outfit. Mum calls it frumpy though .

Thanks *chodessa* and *Rowe55*-- Moka was my 1st Paddy! I  a neutral 1st bag. She matches everything .


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Gorgeous paddington vivi ...  cute jacket too - love the mocha


----------



## kdo

*vivi - *yummy moka paddy!  Love the jacket with the hoodie!


----------



## woody

Oh Vivi - aren't mum's the best?  Loving your first paddy.  I just love paddy's fullstop, wish they weren't so beautiful and painful at the same time.  Its like I always say about our lovely golden retriever 'you can't be beautiful and clever too' or in the case of the paddy 'you can't be beautiful and practical at the same time' .

I'm going to give our dog a pat now - feel bad...walks away with tail between legs for even saying such a thing about him!


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
*woody*,sounds like you are talking about my cat, boo!
*viv*, the paddy look great! and me like the jacket with the hoodie!
*drr*...another hot outfit, what can i say?  apart from great! and can you come and upgrade my wardrobe?


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful moka Paddy, Vivi!! Ahh, I would love to get another paddy.. the leather and the way it hangs on the arm...


----------



## brigitte0810

Vivi, I love the moka paddy on you, I just carried mine for a few days, it's a lovely bag, isn't it?

Love all your actions shots, ladies, I had to catch up quite a few!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

my newest chloe in action - black plexi snap paddington:


----------



## mariabdc

^ ANother wow... i love hobos and shoulder bags, and this one is no exception (in addition to being a Chloe)


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, love the style of your new Paddy. Great on you, as always .


----------



## brigitte0810

DRR, absolutely stunning on you! Your modelling pics are the best!


----------



## kdo

*DRR - *You are looking terrific!  I love how the hw stands out!


----------



## vivi1205

Thanks gals for all the sweet comments!
DRR-- LOVE your paddy! It's HOT!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Very hot!


----------



## chodessa

*Looking great DRR!!*


----------



## awayfromblue

daisyrockyrosie said:


> my newest chloe in action - black plexi snap paddington:



It looks great on you daisyrockyrosie! Bigger than I had expected, but it looks like  a perfect size - not too big, not too small.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

thanks everyone - it's a great everyday bag...


----------



## kdo




----------



## bag*mad*bags

cute!


----------



## Roie55

DRR - great new chloe well done
kdo - i dont recognise is it an older chloe? I like, does it come with the tassle?


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

kdo said:


>


 
I love this bag - it's a great shape and color - perfect match with the boots too!


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *bmb & DRR!  *This is such a lightweight, easy-to-wear bag.

*rowe - *it's the Iris and yes, the tassel is part of the bag!


----------



## insane-maryjane

Love the outfit *kdo*, makes me look think of the hot summer days around the corner!  Gorgeous bag by the way.


----------



## scarcici

Lovely bag and outfit, *kdo*!!! I have never seen the style before!


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *insane & raquel! *


----------



## mona_danya

My Edith small bowler....a trade from a GREAT TPFer


----------



## dyyong

LOVELY!!!!!! 
I haven't take my eidth out for 2 weeks, it's time to see the lights 



mona_danya said:


> My Edith small bowler....a trade from a GREAT TPFer


----------



## scarcici

*Mona*, love your Edith . It seems to be like mine...Is it black?


----------



## Lillemy_74

*DRR*, Gorgeous bag, elegant and relaxed at the same time! Very nice every-day-bag. 

*Kdo*, lovely bag, yummy colour!

*Mona*, lovely classic bag!


----------



## mona_danya

scarcici said:


> *Mona*, love your Edith . It seems to be like mine...Is it black?



Yes, its exactly like yours....the perfect size bowler!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

id really love a bowler bay!


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *Lillemy*!

*mona - *lovely Edith bowler!  You wear her well!



Lillemy_74 said:


> *DRR*, Gorgeous bag, elegant and relaxed at the same time! Very nice every-day-bag.
> 
> *Kdo*, lovely bag, yummy colour!
> 
> *Mona*, lovely classic bag!


----------



## chalmaz

here are some pics from the past couple of weeks with my chloe lovelies, moka bay tote and rouge small bay (click on pics to enlarge)


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Those are both really lovely bag chalmaz - great pics too!


----------



## ztainthecity

chalmaz: love your bags!!! love that porch you are on too! it's very charming!


----------



## scarcici

*chalmaz*, gorgeous Bays and great modeling pics . You look really hot wearing them. Love your outfits!


----------



## chalmaz

thanks ladies! you all are so sweet! those two bags make me very happy


----------



## chodessa

*GORGEOUS BAYS chalmaz!!
Great pics!*


----------



## kdo

*chalmaz - *lovely Bays, beautiful pictures!  Love your poses, porch and yard!


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Python Silverado Hobo*


----------



## scarcici

*chodessa*, awesome new Silverado, looks great on you . And, as always, perfect outfit!


----------



## Lillemy_74

*Chalmaz*, gorgeous bags, porch and garden! You and the bags look great! I especially love the little bay in rouge.

*Chodessa*, what a stunning python silverado hobo! Love it.


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Paddy!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gorgeous bag and outfit chodessa - you have some incredible pythons!


----------



## chodessa

Thanks ladies!


----------



## gidramom

Hello. I took some pictures before leaving to mini-gidra's piano school recital. Gidra dad also played guitar along with his piano. We had a great time! 2006 Zippy Bugatti Taupe Paddy(huge!) still a net-a-porter tag on and 2007 Front Pocket Black Paddy. plus...Vivienne Westwood dress and Paul Smith clogs. Sorry about the laundry machine...... and mirror was a bit dirty(!). I guess I was in such a hurry....


----------



## lily25

My Chloe Beata tote, in taupe patent leather. Haven't checked this forum for a while!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

prune saskia...


----------



## scarcici

Love your new purchases, ladies, and the modeling pics. Great bags and great Chloe models !


----------



## llson

*BMB*. great Saskia, *lily25*, gorgeous tote!!


----------



## gidramom

Gorgeous tote! I love Chloe patent leather.

Beautiful Prune color! I like the shape and the size of Saskia. I'm super tempted after seeing your modeling pics.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

ahh thanks, i really love this bag!


----------



## kbnkch

gidramom said:


> Hello. I took some pictures before leaving to mini-gidra's piano school recital. Gidra dad also played guitar along with his piano. We had a great time! 2006 Zippy Bugatti Taupe Paddy(huge!) still a net-a-porter tag on and 2007 Front Pocket Black Paddy. plus...Vivienne Westwood dress and Paul Smith clogs. Sorry about the laundry machine...... and mirror was a bit dirty(!). I guess I was in such a hurry....



You look fabulous with your Paddy's.  love your dress, too.

And your laundry room is very clean!!


----------



## kbnkch

lily25 said:


> My Chloe Beata tote, in taupe patent leather. Haven't checked this forum for a while!



I love your Beata.  I passed a blue Beata while back and regretted ever since.  How do you like her?  Is it very heavy?


----------



## kbnkch

bag*mad*bags said:


> ahh thanks, i really love this bag!



The Saskia was meant to be yours!!  You look sooo good!!


----------



## lily25

kbnkch said:


> I love your Beata.  I passed a blue Beata while back and regretted ever since.  How do you like her?  Is it very heavy?



Thanks! So sorry to hear you regret not buying one... It is my favorite bag, because it's so big and roomy. Because it is patent it has fantastic resistance to dirt and water, and it is a very versatile bag, I wear with jeans like that:







Or with dresses, with my cashmere beige coat in winter etc... 

It is heavy, but I don't mind.

Navy sounds yummy, I 've never seen one IRL.


----------



## gidramom

*kbnkch*_Thank you.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

kbnkch said:


> The Saskia was meant to be yours!!  You look sooo good!!



haha thanks, its funny because i actually posted this bag in the finds! then a few months later ended up buying it myself
im glad i took the risk on this one!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Gorgeous paddies ladies, 

Lovely Beata - looks great in that color

bmb - I love the saskia - you got a gorgeous color - congrats!


----------



## hannahsophia

I love my new ethel! Sorry I'm excited


----------



## kdo

*hannah - *I didn't know you got a new Chloe!  Love your Ethel with your out cute outfit!  Congrats!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

latest addition to my chloe family - conteen edith:


----------



## awayfromblue

Love that edith on you daisyrockyrosie! I really like your top too.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

DRR that bag looks like it was made for you!


----------



## Shivadiva

Great new pics!
Congrats to all your beautiful bags 
Not with a bag, but with my myrte sunnies


----------



## kbnkch

Shivadiva said:


> Great new pics!
> Congrats to all your beautiful bags
> Not with a bag, but with my myrte sunnies


 You look fabulous with your sunnies.I love your top, too.


----------



## kbnkch

*DRR, *I love your new Edith.  Is it smaller that the Edith hobo?


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, gorgeous Edith. Love the colour !
*shiva*, you look great with the sunnies !


----------



## llson

*DRR*, the Edith looks fab!!


----------



## Roie55

*DRR,* Love your new Edith, looks bigger than i thought i was, 

*Shiva*, Stunning babe, love the glasses, and the top.


----------



## kdo

*DRR - *I love your new Edith, especially with that top!

*shiva - *love the sunnies -- they really compliment your face shape.  That top is stunning!


----------



## awayfromblue

Shivadiva said:


> Great new pics!
> Congrats to all your beautiful bags
> Not with a bag, but with my myrte sunnies



I love those sunnies on you Shivadiva!


----------



## Shivadiva

Thank you girls


----------



## chodessa

*HAWT Shiva and DRR!!!!*


----------



## insane-maryjane

lily25 said:


> My Chloe Beata tote, in taupe patent leather. Haven't checked this forum for a while!




OMG! I love this! I've never seen this style before and I love the shiny grainy look. This is an incredible looking bag! What season is this from??? I love it!


----------



## rubylola

^ i think it could be around a/w 2007 when Paulo Melim sent all the models down the catwalk in black wearing platform doc marten type boots and enormous bags. It may have been his first collection for Chloe (might have the season wrong)


----------



## JSC56

Well, I've had her for awhile, but thought I'd post a pic.  My Bay bag.  LOVE it!


----------



## kbnkch

I love your bay, *ISC56*. You look great with her.


----------



## JSC56

kbnkch said:


> I love your bay, *ISC56*. You look great with her.


 
Thank you!  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her.  My most favorite bag ever!


----------



## chodessa

JSC56 said:


> Well, I've had her for awhile, but thought I'd post a pic.  My Bay bag.  LOVE it!



Gorgeous!
My Bays are my favorites too!!


----------



## JSC56

^^^Thank you.  And although I did not specifically mean to do so, my pic is the perfect example of how a beautiful bag can make a crappy outfit look less crappy.  

I am embarrassed to have posted that after looking at everyones fab pics in beautiful outfits.  Maybe someday I will get dressed up and try again!!!


----------



## kdo

What are you talking about, *JSC*??  You look terrific -- lovely Bay!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

JSC56 said:


> Well, I've had her for awhile, but thought I'd post a pic. My Bay bag. LOVE it!


 
Lovely bag - gorgeous room in the background too


----------



## brigitte0810

Fantastic bag, you look great, JSC56, no reason for any apologies! The Bays are wonderful bags, I love mine, too!


----------



## awayfromblue

Love your bay bag JSC56! I really want to find a non-quilted bay but I always end up buying another bag instead  It's on my wishlist!


----------



## scarcici

JSC56 said:


> Well, I've had her for awhile, but thought I'd post a pic. My Bay bag. LOVE it!


 
Congrats! Great Bay, you look really hot wearing it !


----------



## LVholic

Lve your Bay JSC56!
Shivadiva ~ you're beautiful in your Myrte sunnies!
daisyrockyrosie ~ great modeling shot as always!


----------



## awayfromblue

Me wearing my little Heloise Clutch  last night - we were going out to see Ross Noble, great show!







Please ignore the very badly made bed  I'm still getting used to having to make a double bed every day instead of my old single bed, I need a lot more practice!


----------



## JSC56

Thanks everyone for the super sweet comments!  I am trying to decide what bag to get next...somehow one Chloe does not seem to be enough!


----------



## scarcici

*Mica*, you look so hot wearing the Heli! The dress is TDF, love it !


----------



## kbnkch

*Mica*, I love your outfit.  You look fabulous!!


----------



## brigitte0810

Mica, love the heli and your dress! You look fabulous!


----------



## dragonette

great outfit *mica*! love that baby heli on you!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

what a gorgeous little bag qwerty - love it - Ross Noble is hilarious - hope you had fun!


----------



## awayfromblue

Thank you so much *scarcici, kbnkch, brigitte0810, dragonette *and *daisyrockyrosie*   The Heli clutch is the perfect size - fitted everything I needed and had room for more. 

The dress was on it's first outing too - had it about a year but hadn't worn it yet! Will need to wear it more often.

Ross Noble was really funny and it was a great night.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

wore edith hobo today:


----------



## awayfromblue

The Edith Hobo looks great on you *daisyrockyrosie*! I love it paired with the boots, stunning


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i love this bag DRR!


----------



## scarcici

Great bag, *DRR*. The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## kbnkch

I love the Edith hobo, *DRR*.  I found one in black listed at Ebay a few days back and I got very exited.  But the listing was ended early for some reason.ush: Not that i should be buying another bag now.


----------



## chodessa

daisyrockyrosie said:


> wore edith hobo today:



That's HOT!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Thanks girls for your comments on the edith hobo - I love that bag 

Here's some reveal/model pics of my new heloise:


----------



## llson

Gorgeous bag, is that nutmeg or chestnut - I have the same style in chestnut and it's a great, great bag--congrats!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

llson said:


> Gorgeous bag, is that nutmeg or chestnut - I have the same style in chestnut and it's a great, great bag--congrats!!


 
Thanks llson - it's the chestnut - which makes us bag twins  - I thought I was getting nutmeg... I think the (nut) in the name confused me... but they are kind of similar colors, and I'm very happy anyway!!!


----------



## llson

^^After posting above, I saw your other thread, yes, bag twins!!


----------



## kdo

Lovely Edith & Heloise, *DRR!*  You are stunning and I love your poses!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

kdo said:


> Lovely Edith & Heloise, *DRR!* You are stunning and I love your poses!


 
thanks - that's awfully sweet of you


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, what a new Heli , stunning bag and gorgeous colour! You rock it !


----------



## bag*mad*bags

gorgeous heli DRR, your on a role with bags lately!


----------



## Roie55

love that edith DRR, and the Heli, looks fab on you as usual.

Mica - very cute look, love boots with a dress. Glad to hear you had a great night.


----------



## chalmaz

ladies, i am seriously drooling over all your beautiful bags, you all look great!!

here again is the small rouge bay--this is the best summer bag!


----------



## awayfromblue

Love that bag on you chalmaz! It looks so practical.  I really like the flowers in the background of the pictures too, lovely and very summery


----------



## woody

chalmaz said:


> ladies, i am seriously drooling over all your beautiful bags, you all look great!!
> 
> here again is the small rouge bay--this is the best summer bag!


 
Love your bay and your avartar.  We have that Klimt over our bed and I was lucky enough to see it in Austria .


----------



## insane-maryjane

Lovely bags *DRR*, as always! 

*Chalmaz*, love you bag and nice modeling pics. You look fab!


----------



## scarcici

*chalmaz*, gorgeous Bay . You rock it!!!


----------



## kbnkch

*chalmaz*, I love your Bay!!  Fabulous modeling pics!!


----------



## chalmaz

thanks ladies! you're the best!


----------



## LovePink

chalmaz said:


> ladies, i am seriously drooling over all your beautiful bags, you all look great!!
> 
> here again is the small rouge bay--this is the best summer bag!


 
Wow, everything looks so great... you're so fresh in the photo... I love your back ground  and your dress... adorable!


----------



## chodessa

*Summer is here!! 
Blanc Front Pocket Paddy*


----------



## Roie55

chalmaz - you look so cute, nice summery photo, welcome to Chloe, love your hair colour too. I used to be red, very very red, just got sick of the re-dye after 15 years of doing it.

chodessa - somethings happened to your pics? cant see them


----------



## Lillemy_74

*DRR*, Love your Heloise! Suits you very well!!

*Chalmaz*, beautiful rouge bays! Looks very nice on you! And the flowers make a fantastic background


----------



## awayfromblue

chodessa said:


> *Summer is here!!
> Blanc Front Pocket Paddy*




Aww I can't see the pics either chodessa


----------



## chodessa

*OMG! Sorry Ladies!! 
Here we go again!*


----------



## scarcici

*Chodessa*, stunning Paddy and outfit ! Love your sandals!


----------



## kbnkch

*chodessa*, You look great with your Paddy!!


----------



## awayfromblue

*Chodessa*, great modelling pics! Worth the wait  that front pocket looks great on you.


----------



## chodessa

Thanks ladies!! That heavy bag is annoying but so worth it!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

chodessa said:


> *OMG! Sorry Ladies!! *
> *Here we go again!*


 
Perfectly gorgeous from head to toe!


----------



## puteribelibelah

chodessa said:


> *OMG! Sorry Ladies!!
> Here we go again!*



*chodessa*, you look beautiful I love the top - it's gorgeous. It matches your paddy well.


----------



## brigitte0810

chodessa, thank you so much for the modelling pics of the front pocket paddy! It's lovely and you look fantastic with her! 

I have just gotten a front pocket, too, in mousse (grey), and it's a fabulous style, better to carry and more user friendly than the regular paddy IMO, it's heavy, I agree, but I usually dot mind the weight!


----------



## kbnkch

Congrats on you new Paddy, *brigitte0810*.  Some modeling pics are coming, I assume?


----------



## chodessa

brigitte0810 said:


> ]
> 
> I have just gotten a front pocket, too, in mousse (grey), and it's a fabulous style, better to carry and more user friendly than the regular paddy IMO, it's heavy, I agree, but I usually dot mind the weight!



ITA, much more user friendly.. the regular Paddy is so hard to get in and out of.. although I do miss the large outer pockets on the Front Pocket paddy!
Thanks for the compliments ladies!!


----------



## scarcici

*Brigitte*, congrats on your new Paddy !!! We want to see it!!!!


----------



## LVholic

chodessa -- Nice modeling shots!  Love the Paddy and your oufit too, especially those cute sandals!


----------



## mariabdc

Choco medium Betty with my new Camper sandals


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

mariabdc said:


> Choco medium Betty with my new Camper sandals



Love that betty maria - she's a stunner

And as always a perfect bod carrying her - lookin good maria!


----------



## brigitte0810

mariabdc, love that yummy Betty of yours! And you wear her very well, love that relaxed summer style!


----------



## Shivadiva

What a pretty Betty 
And the sandals are cute too!
I wish I could wear sandals too - but in Germany it is soo cold!


----------



## awayfromblue

Love the betty on you Maria, it looks great!


----------



## scarcici

*Maria*, once again need to say that your Betty is gorgeous . Love the new sandals!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

Me with my Edith dressed up for work 







Sorry about the flash - it gets dark before I get home though. I miss summer!


----------



## scarcici

qwerty234 said:


> Me with my Edith dressed up for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the flash - it gets dark before I get home though. I miss summer!


 
Lovely Edith and outfit ! It´s black, isn´t it?


----------



## kbnkch

qwerty234 said:


> Me with my Edith dressed up for work



When did you get your Edith??  I didn't know you had the Edith.  It looks fabulous on you.


----------



## kbnkch

mariabdc said:


> Choco medium Betty with my new Camper sandals



You look great as always!!  And your Betty is a special bag, isn't she!!

Are you training to run a marathon or 10k this year?


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks, kbn...
I dont think i could ever do a marathon... i am training to run several 10k in fall, but my knee is still sore and i recently sprained my ankle. I'd better stick to just strouting past people with my Chloes...


----------



## Shivadiva

qwerty234 said:


> Me with my Edith dressed up for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the flash - it gets dark before I get home though. I miss summer!


 
Oh how lovely - such a cute work outfit


----------



## mere girl

mariabdc said:


> Choco medium Betty with my new Camper sandals


We are Betty twins!
This is my first Chloe bought about two weeks ago - and I truly love her - use her all the time!! Not very good photo of her....bit too dark..mere girl x


----------



## brigitte0810

*qwerty123*, love your outfit and the Edith! Looks fantastic! The first time I see it like that in black, and it's really convincing!
*mere girl* you wear the Betty really well, too! It's a gorgeous bag! Lovely bedroom, BTW!


----------



## kbnkch

mere girl said:


> We are Betty twins!
> This is my first Chloe bought about two weeks ago - and I truly love her - use her all the time!! Not very good photo of her....bit too dark..mere girl x



OMG you have the Betty, too!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## mariabdc

mere girl said:


> We are Betty twins!
> This is my first Chloe bought about two weeks ago - and I truly love her - use her all the time!! Not very good photo of her....bit too dark..mere girl x


 
I love your bag 
Isnt it the nicest chloe... it has so much personality, it is really my fav chloe (so far)...


----------



## kbnkch

mariabdc said:


> Thanks, kbn...
> I dont think i could ever do a marathon... i am training to run several 10k in fall, but my knee is still sore and i recently sprained my ankle. I'd better stick to just strouting past people with my Chloes...



I am sorry to hear about your knee and ankle.

A friend of mine, who I beleived did not like to excise at all just like me, just run 10K.  I was shocked!! I am beginning to think that maybe I should challenge what I beleive is my physical and mental limitation.  For that, sooner is better that later, isn't it?  Because of my age... Maybe I'll start with 5k.


----------



## mariabdc

More pics... wearing it for TWO days in a row (i always rotate bags)


----------



## llson

Love the Betty!!


----------



## Loquita

You look fantastic with your choco Betty, *maria*!!  And the sandals...Campers are one of my all-time favorite brands.  You have wonderful taste.


----------



## awayfromblue

brigitte0810 said:


> *qwerty123*, love your outfit and the Edith! Looks fantastic! The first time I see it like that in black, and it's really convincing!
> *mere girl* you wear the Betty really well, too! It's a gorgeous bag! Lovely bedroom, BTW!





Love your *Betty Mere* girl! And *Maria,* I really like the big chunky necklace you're wearing in your latest betty pics. It's awesome!


----------



## awayfromblue

scarcici said:


> Lovely Edith and outfit ! It´s black, isn´t it?



Thanks *Raquel*  It is black, it looks almost navy in the picture, but it's definitely black. How nice would a navy Edith be though! 




kbnkch said:


> When did you get your Edith??  I didn't know you had the Edith.  It looks fabulous on you.



Thanks *kbnkch!* I got the Edith a couple of years ago I think, it was my first non-paddy Chloe! hehe.




Shivadiva said:


> Oh how lovely - such a cute work outfit



Thank you *Shivadiva*  Bought the skirt at french connection on sale, thought it would be prefect for work.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I've admired your black edith in your chloe collection pics qwerty - she's lovely with the outfit - great bag!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

daisyrockyrosie said:


> I've admired your black edith in your chloe collection pics qwerty - she's lovely with the outfit - great bag!!!




Thank you!  Mine isn't very easy to carry as it's not the messenger strap one, but it makes up for it with it's looks! You're lucky enough to have a messenger one aren't you?


----------



## mariabdc

I hadnt seen your edith, qwerty... it is really nice... 
I have it in whiskey and it is one of my fav (and least used) bags...


----------



## awayfromblue

mariabdc said:


> I hadnt seen your edith, qwerty... it is really nice...
> I have it in whiskey and it is one of my fav (and least used) bags...



Edith is definitely my least used bag too  I find shoulderbags get more love!

It's nice to carry Edith now and then - would love a whisky one.


----------



## mariabdc

I should carry mine more often.
I cant possible take her when the children are around, since i need two or three free hands.
When i go to work, i always carry my laptop case in one hand, so i dont feel comfy carrying the edith in the other hand... 
I have used her for business meetings and she made me feel *wow*


----------



## mere girl

mariabdc said:


> More pics... wearing it for TWO days in a row (i always rotate bags)


She is so easy to carry isn't she?
I am loving my Betty so much.....not sure which style I would have next that I think lives up to her! I have a old but perfect black MJ Blake which I love and now I have the choc Betty I am starting to downsize as I feel as though I don't 'need' any more bags.....hopefully this phase will pass before I sell too many!!!!


----------



## scarcici

mere girl said:


> We are Betty twins!
> This is my first Chloe bought about two weeks ago - and I truly love her - use her all the time!! Not very good photo of her....bit too dark..mere girl x


 
Congrats! Lovely, lovely Betty !


----------



## mariabdc

mere girl said:


> She is so easy to carry isn't she?
> I am loving my Betty so much.....not sure which style I would have next that I think lives up to her! I have a old but perfect black MJ Blake which I love and now I have the choc Betty I am starting to downsize as I feel as though I don't 'need' any more bags.....hopefully this phase will pass before I sell too many!!!!


 
I couldnt downsize to just two bags...
In additon to the Blake and the Betty, you will still need a hobo, a couple of clutches, a filthy-weather bag, an oversized bag ...


----------



## awayfromblue

mariabdc said:


> I should carry mine more often.
> I cant possible take her when the children are around, since i need two or three free hands.
> When i go to work, i always carry my laptop case in one hand, so i dont feel comfy carrying the edith in the other hand...
> I have used her for business meetings and she made me feel *wow*



Yep, same here. Edith doesn't get much love as you really need hands free, but she gives that perfect boost for big meetings! hehe


----------



## mere girl

mariabdc said:


> I couldnt downsize to just two bags...
> In additon to the Blake and the Betty, you will still need a hobo, a couple of clutches, a filthy-weather bag, an oversized bag ...


hmmm... very true...but these tend to be cheaper bags for me - I'm so anal with my 'special' bags that if the weather looks even a little dodgy or if I'm going somewhere where there won't be a suitable place to sit my bag I have to take out a 'doesn't matter' bag!! And at the mo I fancy a bit of a turnaround...and a baby paddington may be calling out my name...so cute!


----------



## Milena7




----------



## Lillemy_74

Milk Paddington...


----------



## Lillemy_74

And my Choc Python Silverado...


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous Lillemy!!
Love the Milk for Summer!!!*


----------



## mona_danya

My Jewel Green baby in action without me....


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gorgeous color mona!!!


----------



## llson

Mona, love that color - congrats!!


----------



## kbnkch

*Mona*,  She is sooo cute!!  I love the color!!


----------



## brigitte0810

mona, what a very cute bag, and such a nice colour! Love both your babies!


----------



## chodessa

*Amazing color Mona!
LOOOVE Chloe GREEN!*


----------



## chodessa

*Blanc Front Pocket Paddy is still hanging around....*


----------



## brigitte0810

*chodessa*, you look beautiful with the front pocket! (My mousee front pocket is also hanging around, such a practical bag!) your crem colored one looks more sophisticated though, especially with this outfit!


----------



## gagaforgucci

traffic stopper!!!! I had to giggle when I came across this pic. I have taken pics of my bags in the passenger side of my car riding with mommy too! lol but most people look at me like im a weirdo! I am not! lol Just a Chloe lover lol I would be taking pics like crazy love that color!!!!


mona_danya said:


> My Jewel Green baby in action without me....


----------



## mona_danya

Thanks for the compliments everyone....I finally have paddies that will last with me...

Gaga, I took that shot when no one was looking...


----------



## mariabdc

Great pic, Mona!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Chodessa - gorgeous outfit once again - making me miss summer weather   Hot bag - love that paddy


----------



## scarcici

*Milena7*, *Lillemy*, *Mona* and *Chodessa*...gorgeous new purchases ! Love them!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I took metallic heloise out today:


----------



## bag*mad*bags

I love this bag


----------



## llson

Looking gorgeous as usual -- and I really like the color of that Heli!!


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, once again, stunnig bag and outfit!


----------



## gagaforgucci

lol Your awesome Mona! lol
Heres the baby I just picked up....Im thinking babys are to small for me but boy are they lil cuties!!!!
DRR always looking good, love that necklace too!!!!


mona_danya said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone....I finally have paddies that will last with me...
> 
> Gaga, I took that shot when no one was looking...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

thanks gaga - I'm kind of glad I've never seen a baby paddington in person...  I need to steer away from anything that isn't practical - and I think it would be a tad small for me - but I'm sure I'd try to convince myself otherwise and become obsessed if I had one right in front of me...

Your new baby is a cutie... great color


----------



## mariabdc

Yummy choco paraty... got carried away with modeling pics!


----------



## scarcici

*Gaga*, lovely baby .
*Maria*, ...no words ...


----------



## gagaforgucci

OMG!!!! I need a choco bag!!!!!!! 


mariabdc said:


> Yummy choco paraty... got carried away with modeling pics!


----------



## mariabdc

Chloe choco leathers are the best. So far i've experienced a choco baby (lickable), a choco betty (amazing) and a choco paraty (my latest love)...


----------



## Sophia

*mariabdc* the choco paraty looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gorgeous maria!


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks... i will post more pics soon...
I can TOTALLY picture any Chloe lover with a paraty!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

DRR you should so get a baby paddy, ive got rid of all mine now, but only because i had to, id buy another in a heartbeat lol


----------



## scarcici

bag*mad*bags said:


> DRR you should so get a baby paddy, ive got rid of all mine now, but only because i had to, id buy another in a heartbeat lol


 
...Sure, *DRR*, a baby paddy !!!!


----------



## chodessa

*My Heloise joined me and the hubby for dinner...*


----------



## awayfromblue

Love the heloise *chodessa*!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

always lookin fab chodessa - love that heli too


----------



## nonah

OOH, I flove that Heloise bag! I defenetely have to have one. It looks so elegant on you, Chodessa. I also have to add that I really like your dress. Sorry OT, but may I ask which label is it?


----------



## Shivadiva

Beautiful new pics - love the choco paraty and the glamorous heloise


----------



## scarcici

*Chodessa*, stunning bag and outfit...as always!


----------



## jrjs237

Hi guys could you please give me your opinion on my latest chloe.  wondering if patent leather will be in for the fall i am happy with the color just wondering about the shine


----------



## mariabdc

Congrats!

Apparently, chloe patent is the best. I've never had a patent chloe but other girls here love theirs.

I love the shine on your bag, it isnt flashy at all and you'll be able to carry this bag in winter months without worrying...


----------



## jrjs237

thanks mariabdc.  I was at neiman marcus last call  and purchased the bag for 950.00 including the tax the bag goes for 2300.00.  So I got a great bargain but wasn't too sure about patent leather.  Your opinion is appreciated thanks again.


----------



## mariabdc

you are welcome... i am sure other Chloe lovers will chime in soon to give their opinion on your (gorgeous) bag...


----------



## mnl

jrjs237 said:


> View attachment 845105
> 
> 
> View attachment 845104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys could you please give me your opinion on my latest chloe. wondering if patent leather will be in for the fall i am happy with the color just wondering about the shine


 
Beautiful Bay! Great find!

I have a similar version of the bay and i love it! I don't think it shines too much and it matches everything (great for fall greys and browns). It's the bag i use throughout the winter when it's snowing and raining.


----------



## jrjs237

thanks mnl,  so far I have two positives.   Your bag is slightly higher than mine but it looks gorgeous especially the color.  Great to know that if I decide to keep it It will be versatile for inclement weather.Tried to do some research on patent leather for the fall and it looks that it will still be in this winter. thank you again


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

jrjs - congrats on that glossy new bay - very pretty


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

here's muscade edith loaf in action:


----------



## Roie55

ooooo - that edith looks bigger than i expected. Looking hot DRR


----------



## woody

My choco silverado out today


----------



## Lillemy_74

Lovely bag, *Josie*! Congrats! Love the colour and the shine - and yes, patent is absolutely 'in' this fall

*DRR*, your edith loaf looks gorgeous! Looks like a good size - suits you very well!

*Woody*, choc Silverado is stunning! Love it together with that top. Lovely!


----------



## awayfromblue

Love the latest modelling pics DRR and Woody! Both such gorgeous bags and very beautiful girls modelling them! 

How do you get your hair so straight DRR? Do you use GHDs?


----------



## scarcici

*jrjs*, congrats on your Bay , great choice for your first Chloe.
*drr*, love your pic with Edith , awesome!
*woddy*, stunning Silverado and top, really cute . And love your hair ...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

gorgeous DRR!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

that silverado really suits you woody!


----------



## mariabdc

great modeling pics, DRR and woody!


----------



## kdo

*Josie - * Congrats on the gorgeous Bay!  I love the color.

*DRR - * Looking amazing as always!

*Woody - * Love your silverado, colorful top & hair!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Hot stuff woody!!!


----------



## kbnkch

*woody*, I love your top!! The Silverado goes very well with your style.

*DRR*, Your new Edith is very very cute with you.


----------



## chodessa

jrjs237 said:


> thanks mariabdc.  I was at neiman marcus last call  and purchased the bag for 950.00 including the tax the bag goes for 2300.00.  So I got a great bargain but wasn't too sure about patent leather.  Your opinion is appreciated thanks again.


Love your new Bay!!
I want this color!! Chloe makes the best patent!

Looking fab DRR!!
Love the Silverado WOODY.. and your shirt!!


----------



## woody

Bmb, Maria, KDO, DRR, Kbnkd, Chodessa, Lillemy, Qwerty and Scarcici - thanks for all your lovely comments . Its nice to be back hanging out with you guys after coming down with a totally debilitating infatuation with Balenciaga . Definitely a short love affair but money broke us up 

Back to Chloe and the silverado - I  her. She's not THE most eye catching bag but whenever I want a casual, slightly boho bag she is the one I reach for which is lucky because I discovered Gypsy05 and went a bit crazy on their dresses. I expect to be wearing the dresses and silverado a lot this summer. The other thing I love about her is she is shallow - in a good way! You can see everything in her - you don't have to go reaching into her like a lucky dip digging around in deep recesses!

I am really happy with my small collection now.  I feel like I have a bag for every season/outfit now - except maybe a Bal pouchette, and something in galet or tempete and if I stop looking at DRR's muscade loaf I'll be cured


----------



## Roie55

woody - love the silverado but your gorgeous dress has me swooning. Love it.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

A quick shot of my newest heloise:


----------



## woody

*DRR* loving that bag!
*Rowe* thanks, my mum made me buy the top  Its by Minty Meets Munt and was only $50


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, no words ...Great, great, great!!!!!


----------



## kbnkch

daisyrockyrosie said:


> A quick shot of my newest heloise:



This gotta be one of my favorite color for Heloise!!  Congrats!!


----------



## mona_danya

My new whiskey edith messenger...I am soooooo happy to have a whiskey edith again....


----------



## llson

Congrats all on your newbies - Mona, that whiskey Edith fits you - I just sold mine last month since I didn't seem to carry it anymore, still have my black one, but whiskey is the best color for Edith!!


----------



## mona_danya

llson said:


> Congrats all on your newbies - Mona, that whiskey Edith fits you - I just sold mine last month since I didn't seem to carry it anymore, still have my black one, but whiskey is the best color for Edith!!



Thanks llson, I had sold mine last fall and missed it so much, but I was looking for a messenger one to replace it so I can wear it more often.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Congrats Mona - glad to hear you were able to get the one you were after.  Love the whiskey color!


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous Heloise DRR!!
DH just gifted me a new Helli as well, must post pics!*


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

chodessa said:


> *Gorgeous Heloise DRR!!*
> *DH just gifted me a new Helli as well, must post pics!*


 
How exciting!  Show it off for us soon


----------



## mona_danya

we need pictures Chodessa


----------



## awayfromblue

That Edith looks great on you Mona! I'm so jealous, you have an Edith in whiskey AND with a shoulder strap! It looks great, congratulations 


Looking forward to seeing pics of your new heloise Chodessa - what a great present


----------



## scarcici

Congrats *Mona *! The Edith looks perfect on you! I can´t wear mine this way...very big for me...


----------



## kbnkch

*mona*, you look great with the Edith!! Congrats!!


----------



## insane-maryjane

*Mona*, *DRR*, *Woody*- all gorgeous bags you guys! 
Here is my Paraty with me in Florence a couple weeks ago. 







At the Uffizi Museum






Well, obviously!


----------



## Juda

*woody -*you look like a true chloe girl from a chloe ad with the Hair and the 70s feel 
*
mona*- love the edith with the strap, the outfit down to the necklace detail but what I like the most in this pic is your DD she looks so cute

*DRR*-the ecru looks even more beautiful in your modeling pics.
love love love your hair in the edith pic. you look gorgeous and very stylish
really classy 

*insane-maryjane* -Florence you are so lucky 
I love the Paraty but I can tell that you are a shoes girl - love the shoes
It is obvious that you were having fun. The pic was taken before or after you bought the YSL shoes? 

ladies best modelling pics ever


----------



## kbnkch

*insane-maryjane*, I love your outfit!!  You look fabulous!!


----------



## woody

Ohmigosh - loving everyone's action shots.  IMJ - in Italy this time - weren't you in Vienna earlier this year?

I'm on a bag ban so I'm going to start enjoying the bags I do have by boring you to tears with them on this thread 

What does everyone think about trying "Your Chloe in Action - Pics only" and "Your Chloe in Action - Comments only"?. That way if people just want to look at pics and have missed the conversation it is easier for them? They do this on the Bal thread and it seems to work well 

Also what about a "Your Chloe on Travels" inspired by IMJ for some touristy combined bag candy and scenery? My 2 fav things


----------



## awayfromblue

woody said:


> What does everyone think about trying "Your Chloe in Action - Pics only" and "Your Chloe in Action - Comments only"?. That way if people just want to look at pics and have missed the conversation it is easier for them? They do this on the Bal thread and it seems to work well
> 
> Also what about a "Your Chloe on Travels" inspired by IMJ for some touristy combined bag candy and scenery? My 2 fav things



Oh I enjoy your photos *Woody*! don't stop posting! 

I think that the pictures and comments separate is a good idea, have you PM'd lescoy?


*insane-maryjane*, love your paraty pics!


----------



## mona_danya

*insane-maryjane*....your pics should be used for Chloe ads.
They are just amazing...


----------



## mona_danya

Juda said:


> *
> mona*- love the edith with the strap, the outfit down to the necklace detail but what I like the most in this pic is your DD she looks so cute



Thanks Juda, my daughter will be very excited someone commented about her...


----------



## insane-maryjane

woody said:


> Ohmigosh - loving everyone's action shots.  IMJ - in Italy this time - weren't you in Vienna earlier this year?
> 
> I'm on a bag ban so I'm going to start enjoying the bags I do have by boring you to tears with them on this thread
> 
> What does everyone think about trying "Your Chloe in Action - Pics only" and "Your Chloe in Action - Comments only"?. That way if people just want to look at pics and have missed the conversation it is easier for them? They do this on the Bal thread and it seems to work well
> 
> Also what about a "Your Chloe on Travels" inspired by IMJ for some touristy combined bag candy and scenery? My 2 fav things




I love your ideas *Woody*! I think it's tough to always show off a new bag, but it's great to celebrate the bags we do have and the places we take them. You don't bore us, but enlighten us with your collection! 
Yes, I was in Vienna back in Spring. DH likes to travel when possible. It's more his thing than mine. But, I'm more than happy to go along for the ride. 

*Juda*- I got the YSL's before the trip. 

Thanks everyone for your comments! I have to say the Paraty was really easy and fun to carry. For anyone missing a Paraty in your collection- don't hesitate. DH even likes her more than when I first got her.


----------



## woody

insane-maryjane said:


> Yes, I was in Vienna back in Spring. DH likes to travel when possible. It's more his thing than mine. But, I'm more than happy to go along for the ride.


 
Well I am  happy to take your place with hubby travelling overseas...don't know what my hubby would say though 

Qwerty - I'll take up your suggestion and pm send my ideas to Lescoy  Plus I've got some new 'betty having an identity crisis' photos but I'm enjoying everyone elses photos so much I'd rather look back at theirs for awhile yet 

Mona - that edith looks great on you but I am under no delusions I could carry it off so well :s


----------



## scarcici

*insane-maryjane*, Paraty looks perfect on you !!!
Love your outfit...and Florence, of course...


----------



## kdo

*maryjane - * fantastic pictures of you & your paraty in Florence!  I LOVE everything about it -- your outfit, bag and the gorgeous background.  I especially love your SHOES.   Would you mind sharing some details on them?  And well, as you can see, the paraty is on my wish list.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

mary jane - am jealous of the bag and your destination   Hope you and chloe enjoyed your trip!


----------



## woody

Betty having an identify crisis


----------



## woody

^ I did clean my mirror after I saw this photo :shame:


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

very cute outfit woody - and your betty looks lovely and broken in - gorgeous!!!


----------



## woody

daisyrockyrosie said:


> very cute outfit woody - and your betty looks lovely and broken in - gorgeous!!!


 
I did feel a bit like I was dressed up in a 1950's housewife costume.  Then my husband saw me and said I looked like a little girl?


----------



## kbnkch

ooooh, I love your Betty!!  I must have one in black!!


----------



## kdo

*woody - * I, for one, love your adorable outfit.  Love the flower pin.  You've betty is gorgeous!


----------



## woody

Thanks KDO - men have no taste! I thought he'd at least appreciate the skirt ! The flower he'd never get! 


Kbnck - absolutely you need one! Very versatile bag - I usually feel like I have to do rocker chick with this bag so I was surprised when she looked best out of my other bags with this skirt I have an Oroton (for the Aussie chickies) Helena Barrel that I thought would go best but it looked terrible


----------



## bag*mad*bags

love the betty it makes me miss mine.


----------



## parson russell

That photo has made me want a Betty!
You look great *woody*!   

And *insane-maryjane* lovely Paraty, and you too!!!
You fit so well with the scenery.


----------



## awayfromblue

Looking great with Betty *Woody*! I love the pink flower


----------



## insane-maryjane

Gorgeous Betty *Woody*! Fab bag for A/W. 

*Kdo*- my shoes are from Firetrap. I'll have to post a pic somewhere.


----------



## scarcici

*woody*, love your bag and the flower!!!
We are twins : same bag, same colour ! One of the best Chloe styles!!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

me and the HUGE heloise!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

and the edith hobo, opinons on both please girls...


----------



## chodessa

*WOODY: Betty looks amazing with your ultra chic outfit!! HOT HOT HOT!!

Insane Maryjane: Looking great with your gorgeous Paraty.. I may need to get me one of those!!

BMB: you look amazing with every single bag!!! I cannot find any fault with either one... and I know how HUGE that Heloise feels, I have one that is the same size...but it sure is a showstopper!!!

Keep 'em coming Ladies, the Chloe gals are just fabulous!!!!!*


----------



## bag*mad*bags

hello strange, thanks, im soo not loving the heloise, do you find yours heavy???


----------



## llson

BMB, love both those bags!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Hi there bmb - I think both bags look fine on you.  The large heloise feels really big on me too - and I am not as tiny as you...  So I think the style would probably be kind of oversized on everyone - and is probably supposed to be that way.

Edith will slouch - and although is kind of big - is not cumbersome.

Is that a dior in sitting in the background???


----------



## bag*mad*bags

hee hee checkout the non chloe purchases!!!
thanks btw. x


----------



## woody

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.  I love looking at everyone's shot so lets rock this thread - I can't believe I just said that.

BMB - that heloise is huge but I think it works.  I had an olive/grey coloured one of these in my hot little hands and I really regret not getting it because I thought it was too big. It had the most amazing leather and really dresses up casual and work outfits imo.

Loving that hobo - its quite large too - bigger then I thought. TBH I don't see alot alot of difference between the two except for the depth of the heloise.

No matter what anyone says though I think you won't keep it in the long run if you haven't got the initial attraction going on!


Is your hair growing really fast too?!?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## mona_danya

BMB I love the heloise on you...
the heloise does look a little big, but the leather looks amazing....


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

small white betty:


----------



## awayfromblue

So many great bags!

*DRR*, love the betty on you - it looks great! And I'm admiring your jacket too 

*Sheree* - your hair is so long, it's beautiful! 
I really like the heloise and it does like a big bag on you but not too big IMO. It's a shame about the weight 
I really like the Edith hobo from the front shot, it looks really nice. Is the leather quite stiff, as it doesn't look too slouchy in the second shot - looks like it might be heavy too!


----------



## kdo

*BMB - * The leather on the Heli looks delicious!  Both are big bags...you look tall so I think you pull them off beautifully.  I also like the front view of the Edith.  The leather will break in nicely I think.  Are either one your bags filled in your photo?  Just wondering since it would affect how the bag hangs.

*DRR  - * I love it when you wear your betty with your awesome leather jacket!


----------



## scarcici

*BMB*, the Heli looks great on you, but a bit big IMO . The Edith really suits you !


----------



## bag*mad*bags

woody said:


> Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.  I love looking at everyone's shot so lets rock this thread - I can't believe I just said that.
> 
> BMB - that heloise is huge but I think it works.  I had an olive/grey coloured one of these in my hot little hands and I really regret not getting it because I thought it was too big. It had the most amazing leather and really dresses up casual and work outfits imo.
> 
> Loving that hobo - its quite large too - bigger then I thought. TBH I don't see alot alot of difference between the two except for the depth of the heloise.
> 
> No matter what anyone says though I think you won't keep it in the long run if you haven't got the initial attraction going on!
> 
> 
> Is your hair growing really fast too?!?!?!?!?!?!!?



thank you x im warming to the edith i love the leather on it!!,the heloise is just not me TBH! its to big! the edith is smaller.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

mona_danya said:


> BMB I love the heloise on you...
> the heloise does look a little big, but the leather looks amazing....



thanks the leather is gorgeous on this bag!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

qwerty234 said:


> So many great bags!
> 
> *DRR*, love the betty on you - it looks great! And I'm admiring your jacket too
> 
> *Sheree* - your hair is so long, it's beautiful!
> I really like the heloise and it does like a big bag on you but not too big IMO. It's a shame about the weight
> I really like the Edith hobo from the front shot, it looks really nice. Is the leather quite stiff, as it doesn't look too slouchy in the second shot - looks like it might be heavy too!



ahh thanks, im trying to grow it so bad!!
the weight i think is  prob the same as a paddy if not a touch more!?? if someone could clarify that that would be good???
the leather on the edith is not stiff at all and not heavy either!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

kdo said:


> *BMB - * The leather on the Heli looks delicious!  Both are big bags...you look tall so I think you pull them off beautifully.  I also like the front view of the Edith.  The leather will break in nicely I think.  Are either one your bags filled in your photo?  Just wondering since it would affect how the bag hangs.
> 
> *DRR  - * I love it when you wear your betty with your awesome leather jacket!



im only small 5ft 2in short in fact  neither bags are filled in the pics.


----------



## parson russell

*b*m*b*  i think they both look good on you  , but if you are not feeling the love for the Heloise- am not sure you ever will!
The Edith must be a love tho???

*DRR*
love the Betty, and the jacket, but am in admiration also of the aquamarine? blue topaz cluster? on your hand!!!


----------



## saz123

ITA with you Sheree, I think that the Heli is heavier than a paddy!!


bag*mad*bags said:


> ahh thanks, im trying to grow it so bad!!
> the weight i think is  prob the same as a paddy if not a touch more!?? if someone could clarify that that would be good???
> the leather on the edith is not stiff at all and not heavy either!


----------



## kdo

Really?  You could have fooled me!  Give it a couple of days and see you your feelings towards the heli change.  If not, perhaps a different style heli might better suit you.



bag*mad*bags said:


> im only small 5ft 2in short in fact  neither bags are filled in the pics.


----------



## kbnkch

*BMB*, I don't think the heli looks too huge with you.  I love the Edith hobo!!

*DRR*,  I love your new betty with your leather jacket!!  Would you mind telling me who made the jacket?


----------



## insane-maryjane

Ladies, you look awesome in your bags!


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *DRR, *for the inspiration.  Here's my small white betty.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Gorgeous kdo - the white betty looks great against the all black!!!!  Very cute 

kbnkch - Leather jacket - was last season from Australian chain store Forever New...  It wasn't overly expensive...


----------



## awayfromblue

Love the little white betty Kdo!


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *DRR & Mica! *


----------



## scarcici

*kdo*, you rock the small Betty !!! Great on you!!!


----------



## parson russell

*kdo*
that white Betty looks so good!  You look lovely with her- and I love all the yummy boots in the background!


----------



## mariabdc

you look hot with the betty... nice shoes as well!


----------



## kbnkch

*kdo*, You look fabulous!! I love your shoes as well.


----------



## kdo

Thank you for the compliments, *Raquel, Mica, Maria & kbnkch!* 

My shoes are Frye studded ring sandals, and I was playing with my boots which were lined up in the background.


----------



## mona_danya

KDO, your whole look is awesome..simple yet perfect!


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous KDO... shoes, toenail polish, betty and that fab bracelet!!*


----------



## chodessa

*Out to dinner with my Purple Patent Shoulder Bay..*


----------



## awayfromblue

chodessa said:


> *Out to dinner with my Purple Patent Shoulder Bay..*




Yum! Purple patent bay is stunning! I love the shoes - they look like they match perfectly *chodessa *


----------



## brigitte0810

Fabulous modelling pics everyone! Love them all! The Chloé girls are a stylish and good looking lot!


----------



## scarcici

*Chodessa*, love the Bay and the shoes...cute outfit!!!


----------



## Lillemy_74

*DRR*, Beautiful Heli! Love the colour, suits that style.

*Mona*, Edith is lovely as a messenger, and the colour is TDF.

*Insane-Maryjane*, you look lovely with Paraty! And Florence *sigh* .. looked as if you had a great time!

*Woody*, great pic of you and Betty &#8211; that beautiful and girly outfit was a perfect match for Betty!

*BMB*, love both bags. The Heli is big, but think you can carry it off. Guess it is supposed to be a bit oversized looking??! The leather looks scrumptious. But you should feel the love&#8230; The Edith is lovely too, and suits you very well. Beautiful colour. Have you decided what to do?

*DRR *and *Kdo*, love the white Betty on you! It looks so good with the black outfits.

*Chodessa*, FAB Bay&#8230;


----------



## Lillemy_74

*DRR*, Beautiful Heli! Love the colour, suits that style.

*Mona*, Edith is lovely as a messenger, and the colour is TDF.

*Insane-Maryjane*, you look lovely with Paraty! And Florence *sigh* .. looked as if you had a great time!

*Woody*, great pic of you and Betty  that beautiful and girly outfit was a perfect match for Betty!

*BMB*, love both bags. The Heli is big, but think you can carry it off. Guess it is supposed to be a bit oversized looking??! The leather looks scrumptious. But you should feel the love The Edith is lovely too, and suits you very well. Beautiful colour. Have you decided what to do?

*DRR *and *Kdo*, love the white Betty on you! It looks so good with the black outfits.

*Chodessa*, FAB Bay


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I used ecru heloise for the first time over the weekend:


----------



## chodessa

*HAWWT DRR! Looks great against the black!!*


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, please, stop !!!


----------



## vivi1205

Took Old Pink Paraty out to Sunday brunch this weekend with DH & mum...


----------



## scarcici

vivi1205 said:


> Took Old Pink Paraty out to Sunday brunch this weekend with DH & mum...


 
Great bag and...outfit ! Love the dress!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

Lillemy_74 said:


> *BMB*, love both bags. The Heli is big, but think you can carry it off. Guess it is supposed to be a bit oversized looking??! The leather looks scrumptious. But you should feel the love The Edith is lovely too, and suits you very well. Beautiful colour. Have you decided what to do?



the leather on the heli is very scrumptious, but i just dont love it, so i dont think it will be with me much longer!
im unsure on the edith, i LOVE the leather, just not sure if the bags me???? need abit more time with that one sometimes you can change your mind the more you use a bag!


----------



## brigitte0810

Oh, *vivi1205*, I love your modelling the Paraty, it looks so sweet and yet elegant on you, very feminine-girly in your combo with the flower dress!


----------



## parson russell

Oh, I do agree with brigitte- you look extremely elegant and feminine, and the Paraty looks perfect.


----------



## Chloé75

Great outfits...just start to explore this thread...


----------



## awayfromblue

AH you look great with Old Pink *vivi*!

Bet you got lots of compliments! The paraty suits you so well.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

you look lovely vivi


----------



## Lillemy_74

You look great with your Paraty, Vivi!


----------



## toscaong

vivi1205 said:


> Took Old Pink Paraty out to Sunday brunch this weekend with DH & mum...


 
Lovely !!!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I thought you were Heidi Klum when I saw this photo.



daisyrockyrosie said:


> I used ecru heloise for the first time over the weekend:


----------



## mona_danya

vivi1205 said:


> Took Old Pink Paraty out to Sunday brunch this weekend with DH & mum...



Vi, your outfit is pure perfection....LOVE IT! and OP Paraty is just stunning on you...


----------



## vivi1205

mona_danya said:


> Vi, your outfit is pure perfection....LOVE IT! and OP Paraty is just stunning on you...



Aw, thanks gals! OPP is a pure pleasure to carry ! And TBH, that sundress is an old Old Navy dress, circa 2006 I believe! Terribly comfy :shame:!


----------



## vivi1205

gettinpurseonal said:


> I thought you were Heidi Klum when I saw this photo.



Wow, now that you mention it...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gettinpurseonal said:


> I thought you were Heidi Klum when I saw this photo.


 
Wow - must say thank you to that lovely comment!!!


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *mona & cho!*

*cho - *Love your purple patent Bay, especially against your light colored outfit!

*drr - *Gorgeous ecru heli!  Love your belt, too!

*vi - * Your old pink paraty...sigh.    Looks great with your pretty dress!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

my two newest chloes in action - audra & paddington:


----------



## bag*mad*bags

paddy really suits you DRR!!


----------



## vlore

Hi everyone!
I'm a Bbag girl, but I just couldn't resist this Chloe...so let me introduce to you, ''Miss Shelby! Enjoy and have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## awayfromblue

Your latest arrivals look stunning on you DRR!


And I love that Shelby Vlore - it looks great on you


----------



## awayfromblue

Me and my latest acquisition - a gorgeous Black small Betty 

Come from a wonderful TPFer 

I am so glad that I have this bag and I'm able to stand up long enough to take modelling pics with it! It arrived Monday when I was so sick I slept through the attempted delivery, and I was to ill to go the post office to pick it up until much later in the week. But now it's here and I love it - worth the wait!






She has the yummiest leather!


----------



## mona_danya

Vlore, Thats a gorgeous Shelby and really suits your body...

Mica, GREAT Betty....LOVE the shoes...


----------



## awayfromblue

mona_danya said:


> Vlore, Thats a gorgeous Shelby and really suits your body...
> 
> Mica, GREAT Betty....LOVE the shoes...




Thanks Mona! Betty is gorgeous. Got the shoes at Nine West on sale, I love them


----------



## vivi1205

qwerty234 said:


>



Ohhh Mica! She suits you perfectly ! LOVES it! Does that cute little wallet detatch? CONGRATS on your newest Chloe acquisition !


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, gorgeus new purchases! Paddy looks great on you!
*Vlore*, love your bag.
*Mica*, no words !!! We are bag twins. Isn´t it perfect?


----------



## vivi1205

vlore said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm a Bbag girl, but I just couldn't resist this Chloe...so let me introduce to you, ''Miss Shelby! Enjoy and have a nice weekend!!!



Welcome to Chloe ! LOVE your Shelby...stunning & classic. Congrats!


----------



## vivi1205

daisyrockyrosie said:


> my two newest chloes in action - audra & paddington:



DRR, GORGEOUS, as usual . Particularly the paddy...as I am biased !


----------



## vlore

*Thanks everyone!!! *


----------



## kbnkch

qwerty234 said:


> Me and my latest acquisition - a gorgeous Black small Betty
> 
> Come from a wonderful TPFer
> 
> I am so glad that I have this bag and I'm able to stand up long enough to take modelling pics with it! It arrived Monday when I was so sick I slept through the attempted delivery, and I was to ill to go the post office to pick it up until much later in the week. But now it's here and I love it - worth the wait!
> 
> 
> She has the yummiest leather!



Sorry to hear you have been sick.

I love your Betty.  I think I need a black one for myself.  Betty got to be my favorite of all Chloe.


----------



## kbnkch

vlore said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm a Bbag girl, but I just couldn't resist this Chloe...so let me introduce to you, ''Miss Shelby! Enjoy and have a nice weekend!!!



What a beautiful purse!!  Congrats!!


----------



## kbnkch

*DRR*, fabulous modeling pics as always!!


----------



## Shivadiva

Mica you really rock the betty 
Shelby and Audra look gorgeous too - great new pics!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Looking good Mica - betty looks perfect on you...

Love that Shelby vlore - great color!


----------



## awayfromblue

Aww thank you so much for your lovely comments *DaisyRockyRosie, Shivadiva, kbnkch, Raquel, vivi* 

I'm so glad we are bag twins *Raquel*!  The betty is great - always liked them but never got round to getting one, wondering how on earth I survived without it now!

I'm feeling much better thank you* kbnkch*, I think that being able to get out of bed and play with my bags helped!


----------



## pukasonqo

congrats on the new bags ladies! you all look gorgeous in your modelling pics!
*viv*, love the dress!
*mica,* lovely bag...great shoes too! now you and raquel are twins!
*DRR*, what can i say...looking great as usual!
haven't seen a shelby before *vlore*, it looks great!


----------



## awayfromblue

pukasonqo said:


> congrats on the new bags ladies! you all look gorgeous in your modelling pics!
> *viv*, love the dress!
> *mica,* lovely bag...great shoes too! now you and raquel are twins!
> *DRR*, what can i say...looking great as usual!
> haven't seen a shelby before *vlore*, it looks great!



Thanks Puka  I love being bag twins with people!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

really suits you mica, i wish i still had my betty!


----------



## awayfromblue

bag*mad*bags said:


> really suits you mica, i wish i still had my betty!




Aw thanks Sheree  I remember admiring your betty not to long ago! I am glad I have one of my own


----------



## mere girl

qwerty234 said:


> Aw thanks Sheree  I remember admiring your betty not to long ago! I am glad I have one of my own


 
I bet you're glad!!! WOW    I love that bag! I had this one on my wishlist but I have bought a black Betty hobo with the rings etc that I hope I will love as much - coming next week - so excited!! 
Betty's are the best - huge congratulations - she is beautiful.


----------



## awayfromblue

mere girl said:


> I bet you're glad!!! WOW    I love that bag! I had this one on my wishlist but I have bought a black Betty hobo with the rings etc that I hope I will love as much - coming next week - so excited!!
> Betty's are the best - huge congratulations - she is beautiful.




Thanks mere girl! I am so glad I have such a gorgeous betty  the betty hobo looks great too - please share pics when she arrives!


----------



## parson russell

* mica*- that Betty is lovely-  think I want one of those!
*vlore*- did not realise the Shelby was so impressive, it looks so elegabt.
*DRR*-  lovely Audra and paddy, sometimes you see the Audra in a whole new light!  Never thought it would look so good!!! And I love patent. 
Congratulations, ladies, you have some great bags!!!


----------



## mariabdc

Amazing pics, everyone... You rock your Chloes!


----------



## awayfromblue

Thanks Parson and Maria


----------



## chodessa

*Still enjoying my Quilted Bay as the summer comes close to it's end...*


----------



## i_love_yorkie

my silver baby paddy


----------



## awayfromblue

Love the silver bags *Chodessa* and *i_love_yorkie*!


----------



## scarcici

qwerty234 said:


> Love the silver bags *Chodessa* and *i_love_yorkie*!


 
I agree! Cute bags!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

same silver baby paddy
*thanks qwerty234 & scarcici*


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gorgeous metallics chodessa & yorkie


----------



## vivi1205

i_love_yorkie said:


> same silver baby paddy
> *thanks qwerty234 & scarcici*









^^LOVE the action shot !!!!


----------



## chodessa

*Me and my new Bay Tote!*


----------



## awayfromblue

chodessa said:


> *Me and my new Bay Tote!*




It is such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

love that new bay chodessa!!! gorgeous


----------



## woody

I've become hopelessly ensnared by Balenciaga but my choc silverado never lets me down.  Goes with my wardrobe really well and is hard wearing!


----------



## awayfromblue

woody said:


> I've become hopelessly ensnared by Balenciaga but my choc silverado never lets me down.  Goes with my wardrobe really well and is hard wearing!



Love your chocolate silverado - and that maxi dress! You look great


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous Woody and what a FAB dress!*


----------



## scarcici

*Chodessa* and *Woddy*, awesome bags and outfits!!! Simply great !


----------



## mariabdc

Nice outfits, girls... I love this thread!


----------



## Chic Chemist

Wow, Woody, you look so tall!  And the dress sets the Silverado off perfectly.


----------



## woody

Thanks everyone - chic chemist I am only 5ft 2".  I think the illusion of height is in the dress and the 4" heels I live in


----------



## woody

woody said:


> Thanks everyone - chic chemist I am only 5ft 2". I think the illusion of height is in the dress and the 4" heels I live in


 

Oh and the dress is Gypsy05. I got it for a good bargain from Blue Heaven Boutique online.  I don't think it was the most popular colour combination but it suits my colouring  My finger accidentally slipped and I bought three  but at least different colours and one other style......


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

love the dress woody - and of course the bag too - it does make you look tall


----------



## parson russell

*Woody- *you look lovely, and tall!  5' 2'', and growing!!!  
*chodessa* - lovely outfit and gorgeous colour bay- v elegant!


----------



## woody

parson russell said:


> *Woody- *you look lovely, and tall! 5' 2'', and growing!!!
> 
> I wish I was growing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not greedy - 5ft5" would be nice but 5ft 7" sssiiiggggghhhhh.


----------



## parson russell

wish i was growing too, am 5' 4''- and not just in height-  would like a cup size or two in the breast department!!!  lol


----------



## vivi1205

woody said:


>



^^GORGEOUS. Bag & dress !


----------



## kdo

*Woody -  *You look fabulous!  Love your Silverado and gorgeous dress!  I can't believe you're 5'2" -- you look 10 feet tall!


----------



## kdo

*Cho - * Always stunning -- you're rockin' your Bays!

*iloveyorkie - * Love your action shots!  That baby paddy is sooo cute!


----------



## kdo

Working my way backwards...

*vlore - * Nice Shelby!  Congrats!

*mica - * I love your Betty and your entire outfit!  Love the shoes and skinny jeans!

*DRR - * You look fabulous!  I haven't seen a patent Audra IRL - neat bag!


----------



## brigitte0810

I agree with kdo, nice shots veryone, you look fabulous! Thanks for sharing! What a stylish AND good looking lot the Chloé girls are!


----------



## chodessa

*Rouge Crossbody Paddy....Donald J. Pliner leopard heels...*


----------



## llson

^^Hot combo!!


----------



## scarcici

llson said:


> ^^Hot combo!!


 
I agree!!!


----------



## brigitte0810

Oh, yeah, me, too! Great combo, just stunning!


----------



## chodessa

*Thanks so much ladies! Love my Chloes!*


----------



## awayfromblue

Love that paddy Chodessa!


----------



## parson russell

You look so great *Chodessa*!  Can you lend me your legs please- I think they are much better than mine.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

very pretty chodessa - love the bag & outfit together!


----------



## chodessa

parson russell said:


> you look so great *chodessa*!  Can you lend me your legs please- i think they are much better than mine.


----------



## Roie55

I can see some pics and most are not appearing - blocks & stuff at work being activated.
but love all the new bags i can see. Once day when i have better access i'll trawl back to see all the new bags.


----------



## RascalCat

Chodessa - gorgeous rouge paddington and shoes!!


----------



## mariabdc

Very nice, Chodessa... What have you been up to recently in addition to buying more gorgeous shoes ?


----------



## linalovebug

Everyone looks so cute, I wish I could afford a Chloe.


----------



## kiwishopper

*Woody*

You and your chocolate silverado look amazing!!!! 
I am seriously considering getting my first Chloe in the silverado style too! Do you find this style alot heavier than your Bal? (being a Bal girl myself too lol)



woody said:


> I've become hopelessly ensnared by Balenciaga but my choc silverado never lets me down. Goes with my wardrobe really well and is hard wearing!


----------



## Roie55

Chodessa - love that colour bay, stunning

Woody - you're looking 6' tall, seriously, i want that dress, Gorgeous bag & dress emsemble.


----------



## Chloé75

the Python Betty with the chain handle...


----------



## llson

^^*Chloe75*--Wow, wow, wow.....love that Betty!!

Great Silverado *Woody*!!


----------



## alisonanna

^^ wowza!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

love that python betty!!!


----------



## kdo

Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

*sigh*...Chloe makes the best python!! *Chloe75*, your bag and you look gorgeous!!


----------



## brigitte0810

*Chloé75* Just lovely! Looks very smart!


----------



## scarcici

*chloe75*, simply...GREAT !!!!!!!


----------



## muggles

^^Ditto


----------



## mariabdc

Lovely outfit and stunning bag, Chloe75... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I took out silverado today:


----------



## mere girl

Daisyrockyrosie - really lovely bag...but a fabulous dress - you look stunning!!! I'm in my jumper and boots - it's cold and raining here!


----------



## baglici0us

gorgeous maxidress drr!!
So sunny and lovely...

perfect for todays weather..


----------



## mere girl

baglici0us said:


> gorgeous maxidress drr!!
> So sunny and lovely...
> 
> perfect for todays weather..


 
brrr.....going to put the heating on...maybe light the fire!!!


----------



## mariabdc

Gorgeous, DRR... you look hot, as usual!


----------



## muggles

DRR you are so hot! Love the dress!


----------



## llson

Great pic *DRR*, easy to see why the Silverado is a classic Chloe - the style is timeless.  You're looking good --hot combo!!


----------



## scarcici

*DRR*, as always, rocking bags and outfits !


----------



## bag*mad*bags

cute DRR!!


----------



## parson russell

Love the dress *DRR*, and love the Silverado too.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Thanks everyone


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i love that ring you have on to!


----------



## Roie55

Love that dress DRR - your silverado looks awesome with it.


----------



## kiwishopper

*Daisy* you look so chic with your outfit and that silverado!!! I can't wait to get my very first Chloe/Silverado next month!! Sooo excited!!


----------



## chodessa

*Beautiful DRR... that dress is phenomenal...*


----------



## kdo

*DRR - *Wow, you are stunning in that fabulous dress!!  Your silverado gives the outfit a rocker edge -- I love it!


----------



## kdo




----------



## llson

Great bags *kdo*, I have the same Heloise and it's one of my fav's.


----------



## parson russell

Lovely bags *kdo*  And great outfit!
I too, have that Heli style in the dark beige colourway- 'filter'? and I love it!!! Its really user friendly.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

kdo that heli looks great on you!


----------



## kbnkch

*kdo*, I love your bags and your boots!!

*DRR*, Beautiful dress!!


----------



## airborne

THE EDITH ...IT'S A ALL TIME CLASSIC! A+





Kisa said:


> This is an old picture of me with my Edith! Kind of a boring/messy oufit though!
> View attachment 126353


----------



## chodessa

*KDO....you know how I feel girlfriend!! *


----------



## scarcici

*kdo*, great modeling pics and great bags !


----------



## kdo

Thank you my sweet *llson, parson, kbnkchBMB, cho, & raquel!*   I love my chloe babies.  I need to post a pic with my Betty!


----------



## baglici0us

I love looking at this thread- seeing how all these gorgeous bags look when carried and everyone's rockin' outfits really make my day. So I thought I would try and contribute. 














my little black heli


----------



## baglici0us

and my dark blue shoulder bay..

Phew! Just realised its not easy to take 'bag in action' photos through the mirror. Kudos to all of you who have done so and posted.


----------



## kiwishopper

*Baglici0us*! Thanks for posting! Your two Chloe babies are lovely!!
It is not easy to take pictures of yourself, trying to pose, trying to show off the bag, sometimes trying to not show our entire face lol, 10/10 for difficulties indeed! I wonder why we all do it? hehehe


----------



## bag*mad*bags

great modelling pics baglici0us!


----------



## scarcici

Simply GREAT *Baglici0us *! You rock the bags!!!!!!!


----------



## kdo

*baglicious - * The lengths we go to for tPF!  You look great -- awesome bags!


----------



## baglici0us

kiwishopper said:


> *Baglici0us*! Thanks for posting! Your two Chloe babies are lovely!!
> It is not easy to take pictures of yourself, trying to pose, trying to show off the bag, sometimes trying to not show our entire face lol, 10/10 for difficulties indeed! I wonder why we all do it? hehehe



So true, *kiwishopper*!

Thanks *bag*mad*bags*, *scarcici*, *kdo* !


----------



## UFC

:coolpics: kdo and bagliciOus


----------



## kdo

Thanks, UFC!


----------



## Roie55

*KDO *- Lovely new Chloes - great colours

*Bagilicious *- love the colours, gorgeous bags you got there.


----------



## Chloé75

*kdo*...those pics are so inspiring...got a chestnut Heloise as well but embarassing to admit do not use it that often because I never really know how to wear it...white and brown seem to be perfect ! Thanks for sharing...

*baglici0us*...love the Bay...looks so good on you !


----------



## insane-maryjane

*Kdo*, what colour is your Heloise? It's so hard to tell in the pics.


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *rowe, chloe & maryjane!*

*maryjane - * My heli is Chestnut, a very interesting color.  I know what you mean about it being tricky, *chloe.*  I hope you manage to carry her more.  I'm trying to whittle down my overall collection so I can do just that.


----------



## tireebabe

My Holy Grail - Chloe unquilted Bay.  I adore her


----------



## bag*mad*bags

looks great on you!


----------



## llson

*Tireebabe*, great Bay, love the color and it looks great on you!!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Tireebabe* Congrats on the lovely Bay! I love the colour!!


----------



## scarcici

*Tiree*, perfect Bay!


----------



## parson russell

Tiree- that is a lovely Bay, and Congratulations!!!


----------



## kdo

Tiree - you look terrific with your Bay!  Congrats!


----------



## chodessa

*I never revealed this bag my DH bought me over the summer...
Introducing and modeling my Black Vinyl Heloise...
Perfect for wet NYC fall & winter days...*


----------



## mariabdc

Congrats, Tiree...

Chodessa, that's a hot bag... does your hubby keep track of all your bags in order to avoid repetitions? do you guide him in his purchases? i am eager to know!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

love the heli, perfect for the weather here in the uk, i have a mulberry like that which is my trusty reliable bag!


----------



## scarcici

*Chodessa*, stunning Heli!


----------



## chodessa

mariabdc said:


> Chodessa, that's a hot bag... does your hubby keep track of all your bags in order to avoid repetitions? do you guide him in his purchases? i am eager to know!



LOL... he knows what he's bought somehow... he's got a photographic memory... sometimes I have to remind him that I do not want a particular style, and to not duplicate a bag in another color but otherwise he is always on target...


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Great bag chodessa - and what a great husband too!


----------



## kdo

*Cho - * Love your heli and the color.  Every gal needs to have a winter/wet weather bag and you'll be styin' with that one!  Your hubby is sweet and thoughtful, you lucky girl!


----------



## parson russell

Lovely bag, and lovely husband too *Chodessa*!


----------



## llson

*chodessa*, lovely bag, what a nice hubby.


----------



## missaznpirate

taking some pics out w/ metallic anthra paddington, & then in my cart at wal-mart...classy, right?


----------



## chodessa

*Classy people shop at Walmart too!!
Gorgeous Paddy!*


----------



## parson russell

Beloved Paddy safely in the toddler seat!!!   
Lovely bag- I do like silver hardware!


----------



## kdo

That color and silver hw is a beautiful combo!  I agree w/ Cho: classy people love bargains and shop at everyday stores, too!


----------



## kbnkch

chodessa said:


> *I never revealed this bag my DH bought me over the summer...
> Introducing and modeling my Black Vinyl Heloise...
> Perfect for wet NYC fall & winter days...*



Fabulous!!  I have a smaller one of this and agree it's perfect for bad weather days.  and visiting friends with small children.


----------



## kbnkch

*missaznpirate*, Gorgeous Paddy!!  I love the color!!


----------



## scarcici

missaznpirate said:


> taking some pics out w/ metallic anthra paddington, & then in my cart at wal-mart...classy, right?


 
Simply stunning !


----------



## missaznpirate

thank you ladies!!
This is the bag that first drew me to TPF.  I had a Whiskey paddy about 2 years ago, but I sold it because I didn't like the brass hardware.  But I love the silver hardware on this one..and it does seem less heavy than the brass hardware!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i love the silver hardware paddies just because you dont have to worry about them, as they have that antique feel already!


----------



## scarcici

bag*mad*bags said:


> i love the silver hardware paddies just because you dont have to worry about them, as they have that antique feel already!


 
Sure, Sheree !!!!!


----------



## jrjs237

Hello,  i just posted a picture of my latest chloe on the opinions and advise forum.  However, called woodbury commons and found out that they exchange only, they do not accept returns. so, looks like I will be keeping the paddington. So i decided to reveal my collection


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i think its looks lovely, congrats, do they not have another colour you could exchange it for?


----------



## jrjs237

they do  BMB but nothing I was interested in .  I really wanted a solid brown to add to my collection.  However,  I am getting some good feedback on it so I will grow to love it.  thanks again josie


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i hope you grow to love it, theres nothing worse than a bag you dont bond with!


----------



## kdo

*josie - * I really like the color of your paddy, it's beautiful!  I hope you'll be able to bond with it.  Maybe check back with Woodbury Commons again in case they get a return or new inventory.


----------



## scarcici

jrjs237 said:


> Hello, i just posted a picture of my latest chloe on the opinions and advise forum. However, called woodbury commons and found out that they exchange only, they do not accept returns. so, looks like I will be keeping the paddington. So i decided to reveal my collection


 

OMG ! Awesome bags ! Great choices !
Congrats!


----------



## jrjs237

thank you scarcici and kdo,  woodbury commons only has  a 7 day exchange policy.  however, I am wearing a grey out fit today and the bag almost looks grey so I think I this color will be very interesting.  thank you guys again.  Can any one let me know if the later locks changed their composition.  what I am referring to is that I read somewhere that the older locks peeled and after 2007 the newer locks did not have that problem.  Is that true?


----------



## kiwishopper

Hi guys I can finally join this thread...got my first Chloe today! It's the chocolate python silverado bag!!! It's been my dream bag since 6 years ago when I first saw it in the department store! Instant love! Couldn't afford it until now I found a brand new one at a consignment online store! Just got this baby today! I am soo excited!!


----------



## llson

Congratulations on your first Chloe, and what a great choice, beautiful bag!!  IMO, there will never be another style like the Silverado, it's a unique timeless bag.  I have one that's not even python and everytime I take it out I'm amazed at the looks and compliments.  Again congrats, you snagged a beauty!!


----------



## mariabdc

I love the silverado as well and it looks terrific on you! congratulations.


----------



## kdo

Congrats on your first Chloe, Kiwi!


----------



## scarcici

*kwishopper*, awesome Silverado ! Congrats!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks guys!!! 
I have never had such a long lasting love for one bag lol I can't believe I own her now (pinch self twice haha)
It's unbelievable on SOFT the python leather is!!!! Chloe has the BESTest leather!!


----------



## kdo

kiwishopper said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> I have never had such a long lasting love for one bag lol I can't believe I own her now (pinch self twice haha)
> It's unbelievable on SOFT the python leather is!!!! *Chloe has the BESTest leather!!*


----------



## parson russell

Congratulations *kiwishopper*- she is lovely!!!


----------



## kbnkch

I just don't have time to do reveal for my purchases now.  So I thought I could share one of them here.

My new Betty hobo.


----------



## scarcici

kbnkch said:


> I just don't have time to do reveal for my purchases now. So I thought I could share one of them here.
> 
> My new Betty hobo.


 
Great, great, great! Really cute !...You rock the bag...but very big for me ......


----------



## sianii11

Looks great KBNKCH! I like this style a lot more than i thought i did - i'm still searching for a Betty (amongst others!). Congrats


----------



## brigitte0810

kiwishopper, kbnkch, great Chloés and lovely modelling shots!

I love your shoes, BTW, kbnkch!


----------



## llson

kbnkch said:


> I just don't have time to do reveal for my purchases now.  So I thought I could share one of them here.
> 
> My new Betty hobo.




Looooooove this Betty!!


----------



## kdo

*kbnkch - * LOVE your new Betty hobo!! You look fantastic -- love your top, cardi and shoes!  Those are Chloes, right?


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous kiwi and kbnkch!*


----------



## kbnkch

Thanks, everyone. I love Betty hobos.  It got to be one of my favorite.

*kdo*, yes my shoes are Chloes. My clothes are supper cheap stuffs from f21.


----------



## madforchloe

kbnkch-

The Betty hobo looks great on you!  I'm really starting to appreciate the Betty more and more...especially when I see them modeled.


----------



## Chloé75

Gemma and me...today


----------



## brigitte0810

*chloé75*, wow, very nice! I love the whole combo including your boots! Very stylish, indeed!


----------



## wuselmurphy

looks fab, Chloe!!! 

Great boots, who made them?


----------



## juicy_girl

love the gemma and the outfit!! i think i might need to get a gemma as well =p


----------



## parson russell

*chloe75*!!- both you and Gemma look great!


----------



## llson

Gemma looks great and it suits you well.


----------



## Roie55

Gemma looks great - love your outfit, esp the boots & the dress.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

wow looks great on!


----------



## Juda

*Chloe  *(to Gemma and you)


----------



## insane-maryjane

*kbnkch*, *Chloe75*, *kiwishopper*- all great pics! Great outfits too.


----------



## scarcici

*chloé75*, what a bag !!!!!!
Love Gemma and love your outfit ! Congrats!


----------



## mariabdc

kbnkch, love love love your new tote! Enjoy it!

Chloe 75, thats a hot bag and it looks great on you...


----------



## Arienne

Chloé75;13276599 said:
			
		

> Gemma and me...today


Gorgeous outfit. Love the bag and matching boots - didn't realise how big Gemma was!


----------



## Chloé75

Thank you ladies...
Arienne...I guess it's the smaller Gemma size...there is a bigger one available as well...but I'm quite tiny...
Boots are from "Buffalo", but they are from last season, got the cheap at the outlet and didn't know how to wear them before Gemma came...semms like they were waiting...
Actually I am waiting for a Gemma in Dust...


----------



## kdo

You look fantastic, Chloe!  Perfect outfit!


----------



## mona_danya

Chloe75, you look amazing....


----------



## kdo

Some action with Edith!


----------



## jrjs237

Great looking Edith.  didn't realize they were that big.  enjoy it.


----------



## madforchloe

Chloé75;13276599 said:
			
		

> Gemma and me...today




Chloe75-

I LOVE your outfit - you and Gemma look beautiful together!!   Very nice boots!


----------



## madforchloe

kdo and Chloe75-

WOW - what gorgeous outfits!!  Now THIS is how to wear you Chloes ladies!!


----------



## parson russell

*kdo*!  Looking great with Edith!!!


----------



## Chloé75

*kdo*...*LOVE* the Edith, the boots, the whole outfit...just fab !


----------



## scarcici

OMG,*kdo* ! You look relly hot with Edith !
But...I think you are like me...,small lady......!!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

OMG *Kdo* I LOVE your dress! It is such an unique design! And of course your Chloe bag, and those hawt hawt boots!!!


----------



## kdo

Thanks for the compliments, *jrjs, madforchloe, parson, chloe75, Raquel, kiwi!* 

Yes small lady indeed, but not as skinny as you, *Raquel!* :buttercup:


----------



## angelsandsome

Kdo, what color is your Edith? I just sold one just like it It is a very nice bag and looks great on you. 
The Betty Hobo is GORGEOUS first time I've seen her and she is GREAT. 
First time I've seen the Gemma too and it's very nice and large.
Here's pic's of 2 of my newest Chloe's that I bought this past spring but just carried over Thanksgiving and LOVE LOVE LOVE them. The color, anthra, is TDF. The leather on the silverado is soft and mushy but still stands up. She is so large I can carry everything I need and want The outside pockets are perfect for my cell so I don't have to open her up and fumble around getting my cell out of the tight fitting pocket inside.


----------



## jrjs237

great looking silverado i love the size.  My husband just purchased me the paddington however, i am not happy with color.  so i am trying to sell it on ebay.  is that a wallet or a clutch?


----------



## angelsandsome

jrjs237 said:


> great looking silverado i love the size. My husband just purchased me the paddington however, i am not happy with color. so i am trying to sell it on ebay. is that a wallet or a clutch?


 
It's a wallet but it's so versatile I can grab it and run out.  There's a really nice silverado just posted on the deals thread & great color I love your dog, reminds me of our sweet baby.


----------



## jrjs237

My dog gave us many years of happiness.. we often referred to her as being human.  we just had to put her to sleep last year.  we also miss her alot.  she does look alot like your "elvis" thanks for the tip on the silverado  enjoy your silverado.  Josie


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

KDO - perfect outfit with edith - you look like something out of an ad campaign - gorgeous...

Angels&some - loooovvveee the silverado - for me it is such a staple bag - they are a workhorse and not super "precious", they can take abuse and still look lovely.  Yours looks incredible.  Congrats!


----------



## angelsandsome

Thanks DRR I am truly very happy with her Caught your other reveals on the non-chloe, all I can say is WOW


----------



## scarcici

Wow,*angel *! Great !


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *angelsandsome & DRR!* I'm just Chloe obsessed right now.

*angels - * I love your Silverado hobo and paddy wallet!  The Silverado looks terrific on you!  btw, my edith is Black.


----------



## chodessa

angelsandsome said:


> Here's pic's of 2 of my newest Chloe's that I bought this past spring but just carried over Thanksgiving and LOVE LOVE LOVE them. The color, anthra, is TDF. The leather on the silverado is soft and mushy but still stands up. She is so large I can carry everything I need and want The outside pockets are perfect for my cell so I don't have to open her up and fumble around getting my cell out of the tight fitting pocket inside.
> View attachment 954150
> 
> 
> View attachment 954151
> 
> 
> View attachment 954152
> 
> 
> View attachment 954153


*Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! *


----------



## chodessa

kdo said:


> Some action with Edith!



*OMG kdo!!!! Shut UP!!!! 
How Hot!! Love the rugged look of the boots with the refined look of the Edith and the pop of that purple.
*


----------



## kdo

LOL, *cho!* Thanks sweetie!


----------



## jacico

angelsandsome said:


> Here's pic's of 2 of my newest Chloe's that I bought this past spring but just carried over Thanksgiving and LOVE LOVE LOVE them. The color, anthra, is TDF. The leather on the silverado is soft and mushy but still stands up. She is so large I can carry everything I need and want The outside pockets are perfect for my cell so I don't have to open her up and fumble around getting my cell out of the tight fitting pocket inside.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow girl! What a hot combo! Your Silverado is stunning! It looks FABULOUS on you!  Dontcha just love it when a fab bag is also functional?!?!? And that wallet?
> 
> So, what else have you been hiding from us?


----------



## jacico

*kdo* - all I can say is, SUPER HAWT!!! You know what you're doing!


----------



## angelsandsome

chodessa said:


> *Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! *


 
 thanks


----------



## angelsandsome

jacico said:


> angelsandsome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's pic's of 2 of my newest Chloe's that I bought this past spring but just carried over Thanksgiving and LOVE LOVE LOVE them. The color, anthra, is TDF. The leather on the silverado is soft and mushy but still stands up. She is so large I can carry everything I need and want The outside pockets are perfect for my cell so I don't have to open her up and fumble around getting my cell out of the tight fitting pocket inside.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow girl! What a hot combo! Your Silverado is stunning! It looks FABULOUS on you! Dontcha just love it when a fab bag is also functional?!?!? And that wallet?
> 
> So, what else have you been hiding from us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they go very well together, I'm very pleased. I bought some Rebecca Minkoff's but I posted them on the non-Chloe thread, oh yeah, I also just bought a Furla but not sure I'm keeping her yet. Now trying to decide what my next handbag will be
Click to expand...


----------



## dcblam

kdo said:


> Some action with Edith!


 


WOOT WOOT....found this pic!!! 
Didn't take too long.......I knew it had to be w/your new Edith!

Gang...this bag is gorgy...and the leather...ah SO SOFT....TDF.
The softest "Edith leather" I have ever felt....

** SIGH **

xxoo oxox

and a shout-out to "*cho-mama*"!!!!


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *jacico & blammy!*


----------



## insane-maryjane

Gorgeous outfit *Kdo*, fab modshots as always! Lovin the boots, they go great with you Edith. Love it!!!


----------



## airborne




----------



## lulu3955

Your Ediths are lovely *talena.airborne*!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

lovely ediths, how about some bag in action pics!


----------



## scarcici

Wow, *talena *! What a three ediths !


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *maryjane!* 

*telena - * love the colors of your 3 leaning Ediths!


----------



## airborne

THANKS FOR THE NICE COMMENTS ON MY 4 EDITHS...I LOVE THE EDITH ...WISH I HAD ALL COLORS, BUT TOO BAD I ONLY HAVE 5!!!

HERE'S ME AND MY CHLOE KATHLEEN (IN ACTION) IN STUTTGART GERMANY, WHERE I BROUGHT HER ON VACATION AT THE  BREUNINGGERLAND SINDELFINGEN MALL IN APRIL THIS YEAR...I LOVE GERMANY!!!!!!


----------



## dragonette

vermilion regular paddy out with me on xmas eve!


----------



## awayfromblue

dragonette said:


> vermilion regular paddy out with me on xmas eve!




You look so cute Jess! Love the paddy too, it looks almost as good as you!


----------



## kbnkch

ITA


----------



## dragonette

thanks girls!    i loved carrying a red paddy for christmas!


----------



## parson russell

Lovely photo of you and festive colour Paddy Jess!


----------



## dragonette

thanks *parson russell*!


----------



## saz123

Great pic Dragonette, very Christmasie!!


----------



## airborne

Nice tan edith!



jrjs237 said:


> hello, i just posted a picture of my latest chloe on the opinions and advise forum. However, called woodbury commons and found out that they exchange only, they do not accept returns. So, looks like i will be keeping the paddington. So i decided to reveal my collection


----------



## airborne

baglici0us said:


> and my dark blue shoulder bay..
> 
> Phew! Just realised its not easy to take 'bag in action' photos through the mirror. Kudos to all of you who have done so and posted.


----------



## dyyong

talena.airborne said:


>


----------



## scarcici

*dragonette*...SIMPLY PERFECT !!!!!!!


----------



## hereuse

hello,
this is my first post in this forum 

First of all, you all look beautiful!!! 
Congrats!! 


I would like to show you some pics of my Chloe in action 

I bought this bag in july 2008 in Paris ( Gallerie La Fayette ) it was on sale 

I don't know the exactly name of my bag  

but here we go...

first pic - Chloe with me in France at the ocean 
second pic - Chloe with me at hotel in France 
third pic - Chloe in Amsterdam - The Rembrandt House Museum
and the last one - me, my fiance and chloe in Paris and Sacre Coeur... 


hope you like my pics... 

hereuse


----------



## dyyong

dragonette said:


> vermilion regular paddy out with me on xmas eve!









hey dragonette!!!!! you and your paddy deserve bigger picture


----------



## dragonette

thanks *saz*, *raquel* and *dyyong*!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh you look hot with you paddy jess!


----------



## mere girl

hereuse said:


> hello,
> this is my first post in this forum
> 
> First of all, you all look beautiful!!!
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> I would like to show you some pics of my Chloe in action
> 
> I bought this bag in july 2008 in Paris ( Gallerie La Fayette ) it was on sale
> 
> I don't know the exactly name of my bag
> 
> but here we go...
> 
> first pic - Chloe with me in France at the ocean
> second pic - Chloe with me at hotel in France
> third pic - Chloe in Amsterdam - The Rembrandt House Museum
> and the last one - me, my fiance and chloe in Paris and Sacre Coeur...
> 
> 
> hope you like my pics...
> 
> hereuse


 
Hi - great photos - a little too much orange foundation however..hee hee.. I'm not sure of the name of your bag either but it looks fab! 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Amylynne

dyyong said:


> hey dragonette!!!!! you and your paddy deserve bigger picture



LOVE the red!! xxoo


----------



## airborne

debsmith said:


> Brasilian_Babe....your Tobacco is beautiful!  Love this color!


----------



## chodessa

*My newly acquired Large Quilted Chocolat Bay *


----------



## brigitte0810

chodessa said:


> *My newly acquired Large Quilted Chocolat Bay *


*Love this! Great colour and style!*


----------



## Bay

chodessa said:


> *My newly acquired Large Quilted Chocolat Bay *


It looks great on you!!


----------



## awayfromblue

chodessa said:


> *My newly acquired Large Quilted Chocolat Bay *




It looks fantastic Chodessa, congratulations!


----------



## llson

*Chodessa*, gorgeous Bay, beautiful color - congrats!!


----------



## airborne

GREEEEEAT Choice! I love your bay bag!!!



chodessa said:


> *My newly acquired Large Quilted Chocolat Bay *


----------



## madforchloe

chodessa said:


> *My newly acquired Large Quilted Chocolat Bay *



chodessa-

The Bay is beautiful!! Beautiful choice!  Looks fantastic on you.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

chodessa said:


> *My newly acquired Large Quilted Chocolat Bay *



hello stranger, love the bay!


----------



## chodessa

Thanks Everyone!
Happy New Year to the lovely Chloe ladies too... :kiss:


----------



## scarcici

Wow, *chodessa* !


----------



## parson russell

Lovely Bay* Chodessa*!  With this one and *DRR*'s recent Bay, I am feeling a 'need' !


----------



## angelsandsome

Chodessa, love the Bay and the color is gorgeous, is she patent? Hmmmm, will have to keep my eyes on this one


----------



## chodessa

No, she's a lovely, chewy leather!! 
She is large and luscious too!!


----------



## angelsandsome

Here's a little something I picked up a few weeks ago that a very dear tpfer directed me to on EBay


----------



## chodessa

*FABULOUS angels!!
It compliments your hair color wonderfully!!*


----------



## airborne

AMAZING BAY!! I JUST LUV THE COLOR!! GREAT TASTE!!



angelsandsome said:


> Here's a little something I picked up a few weeks ago that a very dear tpfer turned me on to and you know who you are....
> View attachment 995040
> 
> 
> View attachment 995041


----------



## brigitte0810

Just lovely, angelsandsome, the Quilted Bay is a great style!


----------



## awayfromblue

that is a beautiful bay *angelsandsome*! What colour is it? It looks stunning on you


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

chodessa said:


> *My newly acquired Large Quilted Chocolat Bay *


 
absolutely beautiful - as always - love it!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

angelsandsome said:


> Here's a little something I picked up a few weeks ago that a very dear tpfer directed me to on EBay
> View attachment 995040
> 
> 
> View attachment 995041


 
Congrats - looks great on you - I love caramel colors


----------



## angelsandsome

Hey Chodessa, we're kinda twins Your color is gorgeous. Mine is like a carmel color, hmmmm, maybe nutmeg?  Anyway, for now yes, she is matching my hair color/tone but who knows what I'll do next?


----------



## llson

Great Bay-- congrats!!


----------



## chodessa

angelsandsome said:


> Hey Chodessa, we're kinda twins Your color is gorgeous. Mine is like a carmel color, hmmmm, maybe nutmeg?  Anyway, for now yes, she is matching my hair color/tone but who knows what I'll do next?



Well enjoy that yummy caramel deliciousness for now!!


----------



## kbnkch

*chodessa*,  I love your new Bay!! Is it lighter than the original Bay?

*angelsandsome*, Fabulous color.  Looks great on you!!


----------



## chodessa

No kbnkch, it's larger than the others so it's heavy..
It's not a new model, I got it second hand.


----------



## kdo

*dragonette -* you look so happy.  I love the pop of your stunning paddy!

*cho-mamma!-* your choco Bay is gorgeous and you wear her so beautifully!

*angels -* love the yummy caramel color of your Bay!  Congrats!


----------



## jacico

angelsandsome said:


> Here's a little something I picked up a few weeks ago that a very dear tpfer directed me to on EBay
> View attachment 995040
> 
> 
> View attachment 995041


 
Hey girl! I just saw this! She looks FABULOUS on you!  Seriously - LOVE IT!!! Have you used her or is your new Bal proving to be steep competition?


----------



## angelsandsome

I have actually carried her one time to have coffee on Friday with a friend that died over her Haven't carried the Bal yet as the weather has been too crappy. Hey, if you are on here writing then you can be on here posting a pic of your latest so get with it I'm dying to see them

A BIG THANK YOU girls for all of your kind words


----------



## kdo

My new Silverado boots with Paraty!


----------



## angelsandsome

^^Oh my gosh, how do you do it???? These are absolutely gorgeous!!! You look too adorable. I am in LOVE with this paraty, I called Nordies to see if they could locate the one on sale for me and nada, zip, nothing Guess I'll just have to continue to keep looking and waiting


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

love love love it kdo!!!


----------



## kbnkch

*kdo*, *OMG*


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *angelsandsome, DRR & kbnkch!*


----------



## llson

Gorgeous items gals!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Love those boots!


----------



## airborne

*sikes!! LOVE YOUR STYLE! 

*


kdo said:


> My new Silverado boots with Paraty!


----------



## parson russell

Wow *kdo*!!!
You look great!


----------



## madforchloe

kdo-

gorgeous outfit!  Your boots are amazing!!  Is that Old Pink Paraty??  It's hard to tell on my computer monitor.  You look amazing!


----------



## awayfromblue

*Kdo* - the bag and boots are a killer combo, you look amazing!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Love this outfit, Kdo! Stunning, everything!


----------



## angelsandsome

Aha, Talena, I will comment on your non-Chloe purchase in the "other" thread


----------



## kdo

Thank you so much for your sweet compliments, *bichon, telena, parson, madforchloe, mica & lillemy!*   And yes, it's Old Pink!


----------



## madforchloe

*kdo-*

You rock Chloe SO WELL!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

chodessa said:


> *My newly acquired Large Quilted Chocolat Bay *



This is simply gorgeous!  I'm new to Chloe, and have my very first on it's way to me - a quilted Bay.  These Bay pics just make me even more excited for it to arrive!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*kdo* I'm loving your outfit!


----------



## airborne

THank you dear!!



angelsandsome said:


> Aha, Talena, I will comment on your non-Chloe purchase in the "other" thread


----------



## KaraNV

Angelsandsome, 
Wow, Love this bag and the color!! You wear it well. The wallet is fab too.

Enjoy!

Kara





angelsandsome said:


> Kdo, what color is your Edith? I just sold one just like it It is a very nice bag and looks great on you.
> The Betty Hobo is GORGEOUS first time I've seen her and she is GREAT.
> First time I've seen the Gemma too and it's very nice and large.
> Here's pic's of 2 of my newest Chloe's that I bought this past spring but just carried over Thanksgiving and LOVE LOVE LOVE them. The color, anthra, is TDF. The leather on the silverado is soft and mushy but still stands up. She is so large I can carry everything I need and want The outside pockets are perfect for my cell so I don't have to open her up and fumble around getting my cell out of the tight fitting pocket inside.
> View attachment 954150
> 
> 
> View attachment 954151
> 
> 
> View attachment 954152
> 
> 
> View attachment 954153


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *madforchloe & icecreamom!*


----------



## Shivadiva

kdo said:


> My new Silverado boots with Paraty!


 
WOOOOW - I love this combination!


----------



## angelsandsome

KaraNV said:


> Angelsandsome,
> Wow, Love this bag and the color!! You wear it well. The wallet is fab too.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Kara



Thank you Kara and WELCOME to the Chloe world. Please come back and post a reveal picture soon


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

dragonette said:


> vermilion regular paddy out with me on xmas eve!


 
I love this picture of you Jess - you look like you had a fun night out (makes me miss my red paddy too)  you are your friends are too cute!


----------



## angelsandsome

Ok, what is going on here? I KNOW you girls have made some new acquisitions so get busy and post them!!!!


----------



## airborne

i was thinking the same thing


----------



## dragonette

daisyrockyrosie said:


> I love this picture of you Jess - you look like you had a fun night out (makes me miss my red paddy too)  you are your friends are too cute!




aww thanks sweetie!  i got another red paddy so vermilion has gone to a new mommy! hehe!


----------



## dragonette

i have pics of my new rouge paddy but i uploaded them to my blog from my phone so they're not in my computer... here's a link instead! 

http://drag0nette.livejournal.com/175642.html


----------



## airborne

congrats!


----------



## dragonette

thanks talena!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Love the new red paddy Jess! I love long straps


----------



## bag*mad*bags

love the paddy jess!


----------



## dragonette

thanks girls!


----------



## Chloé75

Well, Marcie and me...yesterday...


----------



## airborne

i want this bag!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## scarcici

*Jess* and *Chloe*....what a bags !


----------



## kdo

*chloe75 - * You look fantastic with Marcie!  I really like the size, slim lines and it hangs comfortably under the arm.  Congrats!


----------



## mariabdc

What a great bag! It really suits you. I love the colour as well...
Would you mind posting them on your thread as well for future reference? TIA!




			
				Chloé75;14254772 said:
			
		

> Well, Marcie and me...yesterday...


----------



## llson

Chloe75, great bag, love your taste in bags --


----------



## Shivadiva

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuutie!


----------



## angelsandsome

Jess, LOVE the red paddy and the long strap is awesome Looks great on ya.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Gorgeous red paddy, *Jess*! Looks fab on you!

Love the colour and shape your your Marcie, *Chloé75*! Does it sit well/stay on the shoulder?


----------



## parson russell

*Jess-*- that Paddy suits you perfectly!  Love the red!!!
*chloe75*- marcie is so much lovelier than I ever thought!


----------



## dragonette

thanks ladies!   i do love the baby messengers!

chloe75, awesome modeling pics!


----------



## Haniel

kdo said:


> My new Silverado boots with Paraty!



You look amazing!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

that paraty looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## angelsandsome

Here's my Chloe boots I just received last week, I love umDoes anyone know the name of them?


----------



## llson

^^Great boots, great color -- need a closer look of the boot to help with style, I'm not familar with all the styles though.

Those look great on you!!


----------



## kbnkch

I love your boots, *angelsandsome*.  Are they the ones made with the Edith leather/style?  You look great with them!!


----------



## angelsandsome

kbnkch said:


> I love your boots, *angelsandsome*.  Are they the ones made with the Edith leather/style?  You look great with them!!



Hmmm, you might be right. They do have the similar leather pulls on the zipper. I'll take closer pics later and post for all of your opinions Thanks girls


----------



## parson russell

Great boots Angels!   But I can't help with the name of the style either!


----------



## scarcici

*angel* ...you rock the boots !!!!!!


----------



## kdo

Angel - they look awesome!  Nice fit and color -- congrats!


----------



## madforchloe

angelsandsome said:


> Here's my Chloe boots I just received last week, I love umDoes anyone know the name of them?
> 
> View attachment 1028502



Love the boots. Beautiful color!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful boots, angelsandsome! Lovely colour. I'd love some boots to go with my latest acquisition too


----------



## airborne

luv your boots!!! great color!





angelsandsome said:


> Here's my Chloe boots I just received last week, I love umDoes anyone know the name of them?
> 
> View attachment 1028502


----------



## Shivadiva

Great boots, adorable colour.


----------



## birkin girl

Wish I didnt have chunky calves.....!


----------



## Roie55

i was going through this thread last night & didnt get to post, wanted to say all the new purchases look awesome, and well done ladies.


----------



## angelsandsome

Thanks girls. Here's a closer pic so if anyone wants to confirm they are Edith?


----------



## llson

Oooooooh, so gorgeous, definitely look like Edith, and looks like the color might be Mastic -- I had a Mastic Edith that I sold,... silly me -- it was the perfect color.


----------



## airborne

Liiikes!


----------



## angelsandsome

Thank you, I will have to watch now for a Mastic Edith to match my lovely boots

Talena, you bad girl Lovely likes


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful colour on those boots! Love the zipper on the back too.


----------



## mona_danya

Angel...I love the Edith boots!


----------



## angelsandsome

Thank you, thank you, thank you I just love these boots, wore them again today, they are soooo nummy comfy


----------



## jacico

SO GORGEOUS, girl! A mastic Edith is a must, now   Just make sure you get one with the longer shoulder strap - I know how you feel about short handles  

CONGRATS on these fab boots


----------



## Shivadiva

Love the boots - the colour is great


----------



## angelsandsome

Thank you everyone Hey Jen, guess I do need a mastic long strap Edith now, huh?


----------



## llson

^


----------



## Haniel

Great! Wow! I love it!


----------



## dragonette

My current fave... Brand new porcelain bowler  (still unsure of what size to call it!)


----------



## madforchloe

Wow, *dragonette!*  You look so pretty with your new bowler - you wear her so well!!  She is perfect on you!  Great choice!


----------



## dragonette

Thank you, madforchloe!  I can't stop sniffing her... I LOVE brand new bags from the boutique!


----------



## kbnkch

Your hair is curly today!! You look as fabulous as always!!  I love your new bowler!!


----------



## dragonette

Yes! I had my hair done at the salon that day!  too bad the curls only last for one day but I'm learning to do them myself at home! I'm really bad at it though...

I love my new bowler too!  There are a couple more pics in the thread where I asked about the size!


----------



## kdo

Dragonette - you are beautiful and look fantastic with your bowler!  You're hair is getting sooo long! Love the curls.


----------



## scarcici

*dragonette*, you rock the hair and the bowler.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonette

thank you, raquel and kdo!


----------



## angelsandsome

Dragonette- Simply GORGEOUS You look stunning as always

thank you ladies for all your lovely comments on my boots - they are definitely keepers I have so enjoyed them and now they are sleeping til Fall


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Love that bowler on you Jess - and looovvveee your hair!!!!


----------



## dragonette

angelsandsome and DRR, thank you ladies!   I need to work harder at learning to do my own hair!


----------



## brigitte0810

Love your super cute porcelain bowler... looks fantastic on you! Love the fact you are really having fun with your bags!


----------



## chodessa

*Dragonette, you and you Chloe are HHHHAAAAAWWWWTTTT!!!*


----------



## DOOLLEYLOVE

I am introducing myself to this forum with my paraty..


----------



## DOOLLEYLOVE

I am introducing myself to this forum with my paraty..


----------



## airborne

likes the paraty


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

love the slouch of your paraty doolley!


----------



## angelsandsome

Doolleylove, WELCOME Your paraty is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## mona_danya

Doolleylove, your paraty is stunning! welcome aboard....


----------



## parson russell

Hello *Doolleylove*-
Great picture and great Paraty!
Welcome!


----------



## dragonette

brigitte and chodessa, thanks sweeties!  

doolleylove, what a gorgeously slouchy paraty! never seen one look so soft before!


----------



## brigitte0810

Doolleylove, your Paraty looks gorgeous! I especially like it crossbody!


----------



## kdo

Welcome, doolley!  Love your paraty!


----------



## DOOLLEYLOVE

Thank you guys~~


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

DOOLLEYLOVE said:


> Thank you guys~~


 Gorgeous puppy


----------



## parson russell

^he/she? really looks as if he is smiling!  Very sweet!


----------



## madforchloe

*DOOLLEYLOVE-*

Your pup is the sweetest thing ever!  So cute!

And your python Paraty isn't too shabby, either.  Mind me asking, what color is it?  It's gorgeous!

Welcome to the Chloe forum!


----------



## krisco

what a sweet little dog.  He's so cute.


----------



## DOOLLEYLOVE

Thank you, madforchloe

I purchased my paraty from Neiman Marcus last December and SA said the color is Cappucino.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Doolley, Gorgeous little doggie and the pythin Paraty isn't too bad either - beautiful colour!


----------



## madforchloe

DOOLLEYLOVE said:


> Thank you, madforchloe
> 
> I purchased my paraty from Neiman Marcus last December and SA said the color is Cappucino.



The Capuccino is beautiful!!   I think I have seen only a Marlow in the Cappucino python before and I remember thinking what an amazing color it is in python!...and I thought 'why doesn't Chloe make this in the Paraty' and well, clearly it does!!  Excellent choice for the Paraty!


----------



## scarcici

*Doolleylove*, stunning Paraty and cute doggie !
Welcome here, hun !


----------



## Chloé75

*Doolleylove*...OMG love your Paraty ...and you wear it so well !


----------



## lily25

These are old, but I never posted them! My Beata in action @ London trip for anniversary, and to meet a fellow TPFer for shopping and lunch.


----------



## mariabdc

Great pics, Lilly!

For reference, Plum Saskia...


----------



## parson russell

*Lilly!  *
I have, or had - this exact bag!   It is currently halfway across the world from me with DD on her travels, so never mine again - such a useful and underrated style- I love it- 
well, I loved it......

*Maria*- looking good with saskia!!!


----------



## chodessa

Love the looks Lily!
And that plum looks delish Maria.. 

SPRING HAS SPRUNG!! Here's my grass green Chloe love....


----------



## lily25

parson russell said:


> *Lilly!  *
> I have, or had - this exact bag!   It is currently halfway across the world from me with DD on her travels, so never mine again - *such a useful and underrated style- I love it- *
> well, I loved it......



It is isn't it? I recently flirt with the idea of getting the same in black! It is my favourite bag! No one recognises it, and for me this is a plus!


----------



## parson russell

*Lily*- I have actually thought of getting another too-  but they are very scarce.  So nice to see a Beata!!! 
And you are quite right- it is not a recognisable style.
They are indestructible-  mine [well, once mine] has been in constant use for 2 years, [was pilfered by daughter quite quickly],  and is still very much ok. 

*Chodessa*-  you look soooo good with that Bay.


----------



## airborne

everyone looks great! love the bay bag!!!


----------



## lily25

*parson russell*, yep they are work horses! I have found a black one, but is preloved, and at the same price I got my brand new one 2 - years ago... I could buy something from Hermes for that price...


----------



## mona_danya

Chodessa, That green bay looks fabulous.....


----------



## llson

Everyone looks great with your bags,* lily-*- really like the Beta
*Maria*, you're looking great with Saskia, and *Chodessa*, I'm still kicking myself for passing on a green patent Bay -- beautiful bag!!  Looks great!!


----------



## baggirl2

I just purchased a leather black, gold, and green beaded bracelet bag. I'm pretty sure that it is vintage. It is perfect condition. How much do you guys think it is worth?


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

loving all the modelling pics girls!


----------



## chodessa




----------



## baggirl2

Does anyone know anything about this bag?


----------



## baggirl2

does anyone know about this bag?


----------



## kdo

*lily - * you are adorable!  I'm not familiar with your bag but it looks awesome!

*maria - * you and your plum make a fabulous pair!

*cho-mama* you are hawt!  So perfectly put together as always!


----------



## kdo

Me and my Marcie...


----------



## airborne

really nice kdo..


----------



## llson

The Marcie looks great on you, and the color is beautiful.


----------



## kiwishopper

Kdo.....I love love your Whiskey Mercie!! So pretty!! You have some great great Chloe collection!!


----------



## lily25

kdo said:


> *lily - * you are adorable!  I'm not familiar with your bag but it looks awesome!



It is an older model you can read my reveal thread if you like! http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/hubby-got-me-chloe-beata-patent-tote-231452.html

Your Marcie rocks! I've modelled it several times at the boutique! It looks 1000 times better on you!


----------



## madforchloe

*kdo-*

The Marcie looks so perfect on you....a winner!!


----------



## kbnkch

*kdo*, That Marcie looks great on you!!  I think you made a right choice.  I love your shoes, too.  wait...I have the exact same pair...


----------



## LVholic

kdo -- you and your Marcie are adorable together.


----------



## kdo

Thanks you, *airborne, llson, kiwi, lily, madforchloe, kbnkch & LVholic!* 

*kbnkch - * don't you just love those sandals?  Now you need to get a Marcie to match.


----------



## angelsandsome

Gosh, I am so behind....where do I start? Sales aren't even going on and you girls have been at it and I am soooo jealous
Love them all, 
Cho, as always you are GORGEOUS and the Bay simply compliments your beauty
Maria, that Saskia is TDF, LOVE the color and I have never been a huge fan of the this style but I am truly re-thinking. Does she hold alot of stuff? How big is she?
Mona, the Gemma is just beyond words. This size is awesome and the strap makes her outstanding!!!
Kdo, girl you did it again, the Marcie is beautiful & she looks great on you


----------



## [coco]

*kdo* - loving it!!


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous KDO!!
The shoes look great with the bag and your bootleg jeans look HAWT too!!*


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *angelsandsome, coco & cho!*


----------



## chchcat

Marcie is very chic!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

again Kdo - you could do advertising for chloe - they always look like they were made for you!  Love the marcie & outfit


----------



## parson russell

as DRR just said - you should advertise for Chloe! 
Looking good *kdo!*!!  Love the Marcie.


----------



## kdo

Thank you for your kind words, *chchcat, DRR & parson*!


----------



## kdo




----------



## dyyong

kdo said:


>


 
GLAMOUR as always


----------



## airborne

...you should post in the show your outfit posts..you look great w/ your chloe!!





kdo said:


>


----------



## Roie55

kdo said:


>




you look fab kdo, love the dress, love the orange platforms


----------



## fettfleck

Small Paraty in pink berry.


----------



## dyyong

fettfleck said:


> Small Paraty in pink berry.



GORGEOUS!!! now I want a paraty after seeing your pictures


----------



## airborne

jeans and pink berry looks really nice! QUOTE=fettfleck;15251954]Small Paraty in pink berry.











[/QUOTE]


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *dyyong, airborne, Rowe!* 

*fettfleck -* You look cute with your pinkberry!  Love the pop of color!


----------



## Shivadiva

Looooooooooovely - i want a marcie right now!





kdo said:


> Me and my Marcie...


----------



## chodessa

LARGE Quilted Bay..


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *shivadiva!*  Can't wait to see yours!

*cho -* You are so well put together, as usual!  Love your quilted bay with your shoes and awesome jacket!


----------



## madforchloe

chodessa said:


> LARGE Quilted Bay..




Such style Chodessa!  I LOVE your jacket and scarf....and of course your gorgeous Bay! You look gorgeous!  When I see the larger size Bay modeled like this, it reminds me that I really need to find one for myself.  I have the smaller one, but this size is perfect!  Thank you for sharing the lovely pics!


----------



## parson russell

Looking great as always * Chodessa*!  Adore that big Bay- perfect size.


----------



## llson

*Chodessa*..............gorgeous!!


----------



## chodessa




----------



## airborne

*Chodessa- the bay fits you so lovely...!*


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

gorgeous outfit & bag chodessa!


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Bay Tote...*


----------



## kdo

You and your Bays kill me, cho!  I love it with your scarf, toe nails and jeweled sandals!


----------



## airborne

so awesome..i have it in dark violet 



chodessa said:


> *Chloe Bay Tote...*


----------



## mona_danya

Chodessa, you look great with those bay bags...


----------



## angelsandsome

chodessa said:


> LARGE Quilted Bay..



Cho, gorgeous as ever, I LOVE the large bay


----------



## Lillemy_74

*Kdo*, Marcie looks just perfect on you!

*Fettfleck*, your Paraty looks so fresh and yummy!

*Chodessa*, love the Bays on you, especially the choc one. Simply love that oufit/bag combo.


----------



## chodessa

*Thanks for the love ladies!
I rocked the blue baybay  today too!*


----------



## airborne

love that dress!


----------



## kdo

You sure did, *cho-mama*, you sure did!  Love the dress and shades!


----------



## dragonette

Sending a friend off at the airport with my pinkberry small bowler


----------



## kdo

Love your pink bowler, *dragonette!*  Wow, your hair's gotten so long.  You look great!


----------



## dyyong

dragonette said:


> Sending a friend off at the airport with my pinkberry small bowler


----------



## airborne

l love love your bowler bag !!!



dragonette said:


> Sending a friend off at the airport with my pinkberry small bowler


----------



## peri60611

just dug up this old picture... this was the first day i got my edith... ah~ good memories!


----------



## chodessa

^ Beautiful!
I've never seen an Edith on a long messenger strap!! 
Great color! Do you still use the bag often?


----------



## peri60611

chodessa said:


> ^ Beautiful!
> I've never seen an Edith on a long messenger strap!!
> Great color! Do you still use the bag often?



Thanks chodessa!
I used it for a while. but it's just too heavy and too much trouble to unbuckle all the flaps... (unfortunately... the trouble tripled with this particular style...) :shame:
I sold it a few years back. Now I have a regular Edith satchel in rouge.


----------



## AdamAlex

wow, everyone looks awesome!!!!


----------



## pghandbag

I don't know if the Chloé in action is limited to bags-only, but I am wearing a Chloé dress here. 







It is from Resort 2008 and called the Van Gogh dress (which is weird since the print looks more surrealist or cubist than post-impressionist to me).


----------



## parson russell

Certainly am very happy to see you rocking that dress!   Print is lovely, and you look great!


----------



## chodessa

Beautiful dress pghandbag, and you look great in it.
Here's two recent Chloe outings..

Quilted Bay in Steam and Python Silverado Hobo


----------



## pghandbag

parson russell said:


> Certainly am very happy to see you rocking that dress!   Print is lovely, and you look great!


Thanks so much!! 



chodessa said:


> Beautiful dress pghandbag, and you look great in it.
> Here's two recent Chloe outings..
> 
> Quilted Bay in Steam and Python Silverado Hobo


Thank you! I love both your outfits and those bags! Great dress!


----------



## Shivadiva

Small Helo on the beach 




on my shoulder



and in my arm


----------



## madforchloe

Beautiful photos, Shivadiva!  You look so pretty with your beautiful Dust Heli hobo!  You make a beautiful pair! I still remember your beautiful photos of Heli hobo on the boat on the beautiful lake - stunning!!


----------



## Shivadiva

Thank you  you made my day


----------



## kdo

*pghandbag -* neat dress, you look terrific!

*cho -* love both looks, especially the python silverado against your orange shirt. 

*shivadiva -* You are beautiful!  Love both backdrops -- heavenly beach and gorgeous gate.


----------



## chodessa

*You look fantastic ShivaDiva!! And I love the Heli for the summer weather!! *


----------



## Shivadiva

Thank you - it´s really the perfect summer bag :sunnies


----------



## wuselmurphy

^^ You look fab as usual, honey!!!


----------



## Shivadiva

Thank you  please show us your chloés in action too


----------



## wuselmurphy

I don´t have such nice pics....


----------



## kdo

don't be shy, *wuselmurphy!*


----------



## AdamAlex

omg, you guys all look great in your chloe's!!

here's my very first action pic with my beloved burgundy padding from 2005.  i don't carry it s much anymore.. but i still love it, especially the way it slouches.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

love your heloise pics shiva!!!

AdamAlex - always nice to see a paddington pic  thanks for sharing


----------



## AdamAlex

daisyrockyrosie said:


> love your heloise pics shiva!!!
> 
> AdamAlex - always nice to see a paddington pic  thanks for sharing



thanks so much!!


----------



## namie

Me and my medium Marlow in royal blue.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

namie said:


> Me and my medium Marlow in royal blue.


 
It's great to see a marlow modelling pic - it's hard to estimate what it looks like from stock photos.  Your pic has made me like the style a lot more - thanks!   It looks great on you


----------



## namie

Me and my Sally at a dinner.


----------



## hugable

daisyrockyrosie said:


> It's great to see a marlow modelling pic - it's hard to estimate what it looks like from stock photos. Your pic has made me like the style a lot more - thanks!  It looks great on you


 
Yes, stock photos do not do justice to marlow!  Very nice picture!!!!


----------



## hugable

namie, no front shot of miss sally?


----------



## namie

hugable said:


> namie, no front shot of miss sally?


 
I carried it again to work.


----------



## kdo

*namie - * you and Sally look terrific!


----------



## namie

I'm in a Sally mood these days. Simply love the Sally - both styles.


----------



## Shivadiva

Enjoying the summer with my heloise hobo in rosewood


----------



## kitcat

namie- sally and you are made for each other!

shiva- love that shade of pink!  I love how your Rosewood Heloise matches your dress!


----------



## smallestforest

Another Rosewood, this time the Paraty--excuse the blur and spotty mirror (I was borrowing my flatmate's bathroom for photo purposes!):


----------



## kdo

*shiva - *you are pinkalicious!



Shivadiva said:


> Enjoying the summer with my heloise hobo in rosewood
> View attachment 1157501


----------



## kdo

*smallestforest - *you look fabulous -- I love your skirt and hair!



smallestforest said:


> Another Rosewood, this time the Paraty--excuse the blur and spotty mirror (I was borrowing my flatmate's bathroom for photo purposes!):


----------



## smallestforest

^^ Thank you, *kdo*!  I'm very much loving my Rosewood Paraty lately! She's breaking in just beautifully.


----------



## dyyong

smallestforest said:


> Another Rosewood, this time the Paraty--excuse the blur and spotty mirror (I was borrowing my flatmate's bathroom for photo purposes!):



Gorgeous


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

shiva - congrats on the new heli - love the color & style 
namie - you make the sally look soooo appealing - it looks so much better irl
smallestforest - making me jealous (I'm still waiting for my perfect paraty)


----------



## Shivadiva

Rosewood is such a great colour! @kdo: you are so right - it´s summertime and pinkalicious is the right expression for my mood ;o)


----------



## Shivadiva

daisyrockyrosie said:


> shiva - congrats on the new heli - love the color & style
> namie - you make the sally look soooo appealing - it looks so much better irl
> smallestforest - making me jealous (I'm still waiting for my perfect paraty)


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Shivadiva said:


>


 
You're very welcome - always enjoy seeing your piccies - keep them coming


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

been using my eggnogg saskia:


----------



## llson

Looks great, love this color!!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

thanks llson 

here's another bag in action, dust heloise hobo:


----------



## afancybaglady

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._274257250356_672695356_9107752_1362207_n.jpg


Still love my Chloe Edith in Whiskey. The older the leather gets, the better it looks!! (ps. ive quit smoking since this pic was taken ha ha ha)


----------



## mona_danya

afancybaglady said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._274257250356_672695356_9107752_1362207_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Still love my Chloe Edith in Whiskey. The older the leather gets, the better it looks!! (ps. ive quit smoking since this pic was taken ha ha ha)



great picture and inspires me to wear my Edith...I don't see a lot of Canadians with the Edith!


----------



## paisley*

took my lil argent paddy out today


----------



## trontroy

*paisley*, your paddy is really cute!


----------



## paisley*

thank u trontroy xx she is


----------



## Shivadiva

daisyrockyrosie said:


> thanks llson
> 
> here's another bag in action, dust heloise hobo:


 
OMG this looks sooo lovely! Wanted to sell my dust heli, but now I´ll keep it


----------



## kerching

finally got my hands on the long-coveted paraty.. in nut

outofmyoven.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/meparaty.jpg


----------



## Olimpia

My Chloé flats:


----------



## margaritas

*Olimpia*: Love your Chloe flats! And the macarons...


----------



## mariabdc

Cute paddy, paisley*

Lovely flats, Olimpia... Nice bag as well


----------



## llson

Should do a reveal, but thought I would post here for now.  I was back and forth on keeping the hobo, but once I started carrying Miss Marcie, she molded so well, the leather is delicious, soft, and I love the color (cocoa)..........she's a keeper!!


----------



## mona_danya

llson said:


> Should do a reveal, but thought I would post here for now.  I was back and forth on keeping the hobo, but once I started carrying Miss Marcie, she molded so well, the leather is delicious, soft, and I love the color (cocoa)..........she's a keeper!!



llson, you and your bag look fabulous together...


----------



## kdo

llson - you look faboosh with smooshy Cocoa!!  Love your shades and cuff, too!  Glad Marcie is a keeper!


----------



## angelsandsome

llson said:


> Should do a reveal, but thought I would post here for now.  I was back and forth on keeping the hobo, but once I started carrying Miss Marcie, she molded so well, the leather is delicious, soft, and I love the color (cocoa)..........she's a keeper!!



Aha, Marcie finally won ya huh? I love mine


----------



## llson

^^And, now I'm thinking about adding a 2 handle style......


----------



## kdo

llson said:


> ^^And, now I'm thinking about adding a 2 handle style......


----------



## nomorerack

yay,.. awesome chloe pictures here,..: )


----------



## amylei

I like chloe handbags very much, I ever bought this style of handbag many times. you can have a try.


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

GORGY ladies!!!!!!


----------



## hsiaolin

Lovely leopard print Marcie.  I got it during NM sale.


----------



## dyyong

hsiaolin said:


> Lovely leopard print Marcie. I got it during NM sale.


 
1 word GEORGEOUS!!~!!!!!


----------



## gracielette

Mum and I at the theatre. 
I love my Paraty


----------



## kdo

*hsiao -* neat, I've never seen that design before.

*gracie -* I love your paraty too!


----------



## Shivadiva

hsiaolin said:


> Lovely leopard print Marcie. I got it during NM sale.


 

The leo Marcie looks great - never seen it before


----------



## Chloé75

Wow...great new pics here...
The leopard Marcie is outstanding...


----------



## Chloé75

Marcie in action....


----------



## dyyong

Chloé75;17395076 said:
			
		

> Marcie in action....


----------



## twdavis

AdamAlex said:


> omg, you guys all look great in your chloe's!!
> 
> here's my very first action pic with my beloved burgundy padding from 2005.  i don't carry it s much anymore.. but i still love it, especially the way it slouches.




Beautiful color!!! What size is this? My Paddy doesn't look that big.


----------



## ohj555

hsiaolin said:


> Lovely leopard print Marcie. I got it during NM sale.


 I've never seen that Marcie before. sooo cute


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

With my old pink Paraty, taken while goofing around with a friend at the mall. No, the fur isn't real. Yes, the fitting room stall is


----------



## ashxoxo

Old trusty Chloe paddington


----------



## namie

I carried my patent green Bay to work today.


----------



## Flip88

hsiaolin - I love the leopard print bag. I've not seen that before. Gorgeous!


----------



## angelsandsome

Love the Marcie's and the paraty's

Ash:  If you aren't a model you def should be, I LOVE your outfit


----------



## namie

Today is the first day of the new school year for primary and secondary school students in Singapore. It is also my son's very first day in his primary school.

We took this picture at 6.20am before we set off for his new 6-years journey. Together with us was my Bronze Betty.


----------



## llson

^^Love your Betty, still partial to the Betty-- so casual chic.

All the pictures are great modeling shots and with beautiful bags!!


----------



## kdo

Chloe, simply stunning!




			
				Chloé75;17395076 said:
			
		

> Marcie in action....


----------



## kdo

Name - you look terrific with your bay and Betty!  Your son's adorable.


----------



## kdo

Ash - gorgoeous picture!  Beautifully composed and your outfit is perfectly put together!



ashxoxo said:


> Old trusty Chloe paddington


----------



## angelsandsome

namie said:


> Today is the first day of the new school year for primary and secondary school students in Singapore. It is also my son's very first day in his primary school.
> 
> We took this picture at 6.20am before we set off for his new 6-years journey. Together with us was my Bronze Betty.
> 
> View attachment 1288168
> 
> View attachment 1288169



The Chloe def takes a back seat to the adorable little guy but gorgeous color


----------



## temo

All three of you look great!  Love the Betty!


----------



## llson

namie said:


> Today is the first day of the new school year for primary and secondary school students in Singapore. It is also my son's very first day in his primary school.
> 
> We took this picture at 6.20am before we set off for his new 6-years journey. Together with us was my Bronze Betty.
> 
> View attachment 1288168
> 
> View attachment 1288169



Love these pictures, so cute!!


----------



## r coad

Hi, im new. I am looking at purchasing a chloe paddington and i have seen one on ebay. Do you know what the serial number is meant to look like is it like xx xx xx? Does each cloe bag have a different serial number or can they be the same as other chloe bags? Thanks


----------



## madforchloe

Chloé75;17395076 said:
			
		

> Marcie in action....



*Chloe75*-

You and your lovely Marcie python looks LOVELY!  Beautiful, beautiful....thank you for sharing!


----------



## madforchloe

namie said:


> I carried my patent green Bay to work today.
> 
> View attachment 1282031
> 
> View attachment 1282032



*namie-*

You look fantastic with your beautiful Green patent Bay!  Lovely!!


----------



## madforchloe

namie said:


> Today is the first day of the new school year for primary and secondary school students in Singapore. It is also my son's very first day in his primary school.
> 
> We took this picture at 6.20am before we set off for his new 6-years journey. Together with us was my Bronze Betty.
> 
> View attachment 1288168
> 
> View attachment 1288169



This is such a sweet photo, *Namie*!  What a great feeling. Your son is adorable! The Betty suits you so perfectly - very pretty!


----------



## madforchloe

So many great photos here lately with beautiful Chloes...thank you ladies for sharing!


----------



## nicolemonroe.

yeuxhonnetes said:


> here's my one and only Chloe Paddington in Ivory:



love your paddington. is that bag really as heavy as everyone says it is?


----------



## Chloé75

namie...your son is so cute...


----------



## ashxoxo

angelsandsome said:


> Love the Marcie's and the paraty's
> 
> Ash:  If you aren't a model you def should be, I LOVE your outfit





kdo said:


> Ash - gorgoeous picture!  Beautifully composed and your outfit is perfectly put together!



Thank you, ladies 



temo said:


> All three of you look great!  Love the Betty!



Awwww so sweet!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

nicolemonroe. said:


> love your paddington. is that bag really as heavy as everyone says it is?


Depends on your pain treshold, I suppose  But really, it's not that heavy. It is heavier compared to other bags of a similar size, but that's only understandable since Paddington's leather is quite thick and there's a metal padlock hanging on to it


----------



## reira08

First Chloe bag~~ Black paraty in medium~~~!!


----------



## tireebabe

Gorgeous Reira, that Paraty looks like it was made for you. Stunning!!


----------



## Midlands lass

Wow Reira, you look like a model


----------



## afqueen

congrats reira it soooooooooooo gorgeous


----------



## reira08

Thank you so much tireebabe, Midlands lass, and afqueen


----------



## madforchloe

*Reira* - the Black Paraty suits you perfectly!!  you BOTH look stunning!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

this is my first chloe buy...luv it :sunnies


----------



## bijou

reira08 said:


> First Chloe bag~~ Black paraty in medium~~~!!



it looks so nice with your outfit!


----------



## ChanelViveur

Reira...

Stunning!


----------



## kdo

My beloved python Silverado Tote!


----------



## French75

Hi everyone, 
I would like to introduce my first Chloe ! Marcie in Tan 
(sorry the light is not very good)

I also bought an Edith portfolio this morning, can't wait to get it !!


----------



## tastefashion

oh hello French, you look lovely with your chloe! congrats your new bag again


----------



## French75

Hi *tastefashion* !! Nice to see you here !! Thank you very much !!


----------



## cherrybabe

Went out with my Elsie today. But I'm longing for more degrees outside, winter clothes are not what this Elsie deserves


----------



## namie

cherrybabe said:


> Went out with my Elsie today. But I'm longing for more degrees outside, winter clothes are not what this Elsie deserves



Hey, the color of your Elsie looks like mine!


----------



## cherrybabe

Hahaha, I know!!! That's what I thought when I saw yours  In the internet they describe this colour as greyish-nude but it's definitely between beige and pinkish. I love it so much!!!!!


----------



## woody

Love the Marcie *French75* - what size is that?


----------



## madforchloe

kdo said:


> My beloved python Silverado Tote!




*kdo~!!*

Your Python Silverado is perfection!  I love the color of the python - such a rich, chocolate brown...it looks lovely on you!! Congrats!  What a nice size as well and beautiful style. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Chloé75

Wow...kdo...love this !


----------



## kdo

Thanks so much, *madforchloe & chloe75!*  I finally have a Chloe python and silverado.  I like how this style is different and it really suits me.  Plus I love how easy it is to carry it.

Oh, how I've missed you two -- I've long admired your fabulous collections.  Would you ever consider doing family shots?  I think I'd fall out of my chair seeing all those lovelies all in one place!


----------



## llson

*kdo*, that python - WOW!!


----------



## woody

^ Ditto to *Ilson*, I meant to post days ago. That python silverado looks great you kdo and so rare!


----------



## littlerock

French75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to introduce my first Chloe ! Marcie in Tan
> (sorry the light is not very good)
> 
> I also bought an Edith portfolio this morning, can't wait to get it !!


 











I just bought this bag too! You look great with it! Congrats!


----------



## woody

I haven't bought a Chloe bag for ages and was slow to get on the paraty bandwagon but I am glad I did.  This is a medium rock paraty from E.  Love the trapezoid shape, I think the paraty is very classic and unique.  Now I want a black one and a marcie  Apologies for the multiple photos and the fuzzy mirror, I am indecisive but they show the bag worn different ways.


----------



## woody

And a couple more







I don't usually like cross body cause I get major boob-thong but the paraty is quite comfy this way as well.


----------



## mona_danya

Woody, you look amazing...and the bag is just fabulous, specially with that outfit!


----------



## woody

Thank you Mona. You made my day it's nice to be back in Chloe land


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *llson & woody*!! 

Congrats on your Marcie, *littlerock!*  Is this Chloe #2 or #3?

*woody* - you look fabulous!  I love rock and the paraty is just perfect! Yes, you need to add a Marcie to your collection!


----------



## llson

*Woody*, beautiful bag --the Paraty really looks great on you, a good bag for you - congratulations!!

*Littlerock*, love your Marcie!!  Looks great on you and the color is fab!!


----------



## littlerock

llson said:


> *Littlerock*, love your Marcie!!  Looks great on you and the color is fab!!



That's not me, that's French75.. I quoted her pics from the previous page but in order for the picture to show up, it has to be outside of the quoted area. I have not received my marcie yet..


----------



## littlerock

kdo said:


> Congrats on your Marcie, *littlerock!*  Is this Chloe #2 or #3?



KDO- you were the first person who I saw with a large marcie that made me want this bag. It's all your fault!!

I look forward to getting my tan marcie tomorrow and will definitely post pics.. wee! This makes #2. I have a black paraty and will have the tan marcie tomorrow. I did have a small black marcie back in the day but I let go of it.. it was a touch too small for what I wanted. 

I am so in to chloe again.. when they get it right, they REALLY get it right, you know?


----------



## woody

*KDO* - thanks for the marcie support, knew I came to the right place .  Does the large size get slouchy so it doesn't look too large?

*Illson *- thank you.  I started out buying Chloe then diverged mainly into Balenciaga.  Its funny how you can come full circle.  Chloe are making some gorgeous bags again 

*Little rock* - can't wait to see your new marcie tomorrow especially since it is also on my hit list at the moment


----------



## llson

*woody*, think we all wander from time to time, I keep coming back too, although I have other designers that I wear and love, there's a casual chic that keeps attracting me to Chloe, in fact, I had someone complement me on my chocolate Abby while in a checkout line and she referred to the bag as 'elegant casual'.  

The large Marcie does soften and slouch with wear.

*littlerock*, sorry, guess I was too caught up in the pics, can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## namie

Me with my beige pink Elsie (today) and me with my medium Paraty (Ocean) yesterday.


----------



## cherrybabe

Beautiful!! The Ocean colour is so adorable!


----------



## littlerock

Namie- I love your blue paraty!! Lovely pics.


----------



## llson

*Namie,* you look adorable in both pictures.


----------



## kdo

*woody -* yes, the large will soften and slouch.  Mine hugs the body perfectly.

*namie -* you look terrific!  love the pop of brightness of the Elsie and your ocean paraty is tdf!


----------



## Nanaz

Large Marcie in Nut.


----------



## woody

^ Love, love, love the nut colour.  Looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## llson

^^Ditto, that color is really growing on me.


----------



## Chloé75

Wow...

*woody*...you look great with your paraty...
*namie.*..great with both of you bags as well...
*Nanaz*...nut was the right choice...

this is me...with my new Paraty...when I took her to the hockey playoffs last week...


----------



## kdo

*chloe* - I love your new paraty on you and how it matches your patent shoes!  The python strap really gives the paraty a different vibe.


----------



## Chloé75

*kdo* maybe I should bump the "lovely pair" -thread...


----------



## kdo

^ omg, yes, *chloe!*  Your bag and shoe match ups are not to be missed!  Any chance of an updated family pic?  I think I'd fall out of my chair seeing it.  I'm still planning on coming over and playing in your closet one day...


----------



## Chloé75

*kdo*...feel free to do so...if you're a size 6.5 or 7 you might have fun...


----------



## Nanaz

*^^Thank you so much ladies. I am in love with this bag and the color is beautiful. Thanks for the compliments. 


Every one is looking great.​*
​


----------



## woody

Chloé75;18475832 said:
			
		

> *kdo*...feel free to do so...if you're a size 6.5 or 7 you might have fun...



Oh pick me, pick me! That's my size exactly!

Great outfit with your paraty. Is it easy to coordinate the python?


----------



## namie

Me and my Maggie in Taupe.


----------



## llson

Nice Maggie!!


----------



## kdo

ITA -- looking good, namie!


----------



## Lillemy_74

*Kdo*, love you python Silverado tote - gorgeous shape and colour. Looks great on you!

Love, love your Marcies, *French75* and *Nanaz*! My craving for this bag is renewed...

*Woody*, Paraty is gorgeous. It's one of my favourites. Agree about it being both classic and unique. Love your outfit too.

*Namie*, both Elsie, Paraty and Maggie looks great on you! Is the ocean colour as dark irl as it looks in the pic? It looks delicious. The leather on Maggie seems sooo soft and yummy.

*Cherrybabe*, Elsie looks good on you, even with big winter jacket. It's such a cute and classy bag. Will be perfect for the Spring and Summer.

*Chloé75*, love the contrasting python on your new Paraty! Heavenly colour.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

great modelling pics girls!


----------



## angelsandsome

Wow, I had to go back several pages and look at the modeling pics, awesome girls!!! I also own the tan/whiskey? colored large Marcie and it's a great bag.  I haven't bought the Paraty yet cuz I couldn't decide on the size? Is that Maggie a NEW Maggie cuz I owned one years ago and it wasn't tall/tote style but that one is stunning congrats everyone.


----------



## namie

Here's me and my Darla. It is beautiful but somehow I don't use it much. Maybe it is because I find that it doesn't goes well with my dressing.


----------



## m1ni

Perforated Paraty in petal (very light beige), on her Earth Day


----------



## zjajkj

*namie*, you look good


----------



## kbnkch

I always take one of my Betty hobos when I travel.


----------



## kirkorian

debsmith said:


> Great thread....thank you Jag!!!
> 
> Here's me and my 2005 Tan Soho Hobo I got last Spring....heavy as lead but I do love it! I had thought about selling her but quickly came to my senses. LOL!!


 
wow i like that bag!! huge locket!!


----------



## kirkorian

thank god you came to your senses and did NOT sell your purse. suits you so well!


----------



## kirkorian

m1ni said:


> Perforated Paraty in petal (very light beige), on her Earth Day


 
ahh i like this one! which colour is this?


----------



## jasonwu

Hello Ladies, I am new to here. Also, I am a new fan to Chloe, I found there were so many different datecode types for the chloe handbag. I am confused with them. Have you ever seen a datecode for an authentic chloe paddington as the picture below? Or it's a fake? I saw most of the datecode type of the paddy such as "01-06-51","02-06-53" etc..But i never seen a "02-06-48". I thought "53" and "51" were the style code of the paddy bag. But what is "48" for? Please, the picture below is an image of a chloe 2006 paddington handbag. help me to figure out it. TIA


----------



## m1ni

kirkorian said:


> ahh i like this one! which colour is this?



Thanks Kirkorian. Its petal.


----------



## zjajkj

*kbnkch*, Very nice and soothing background


----------



## nunumgl

kplovesbag said:


> Here is me with my new Chloe!!



I love your bag!!! Just wandering what style is this?

Thank you!


----------



## Cloud5

No where spectacular, but here is a pic of my new Marcie in cocoa!


----------



## madforchloe

Cloud5 said:


> No where spectacular, but here is a pic of my new Marcie in cocoa!



I love this bag - you both look great!  The Cocoa color is such a beautiful, rich burgundy-brown - and the leather so soft. Definitely spectacular!!


----------



## cookiesnomore

*Cloud5:* Lovely color! What size is that Marcie? A Medium or Small?


----------



## Cloud5

^^ Thanks ladies!  It's a medium size. I got it from Nordies and they priced match Bloomies F&F!  I was really wanting the Marcie hobo but I am glad I went with this instead.


----------



## zjajkj

*Cloud5*, looking good!


----------



## m1ni

Cloud5 said:


> ^^ Thanks ladies!  It's a medium size. I got it from Nordies and they priced match Bloomies F&F!  I was really wanting the Marcie hobo but I am glad I went with this instead.



Nordies pricematches F&F Bloomies? really? Where? Do u have to bring anything?


----------



## Cloud5

m1ni said:


> Nordies pricematches F&F Bloomies? really? Where? Do u have to bring anything?



At the last Bloomies F&F, the Nordies SA called a Bloomies store and asked if they were having a F&F and if Chloe bags were included. Once they confirmed I was able to purchase the Marcie with the discount. I was planning on saving up a bit more but I couldn't pass up the discount. HTH


----------



## m1ni

Cloud5 said:


> At the last Bloomies F&F, the Nordies SA called a Bloomies store and asked if they were having a F&F and if Chloe bags were included. Once they confirmed I was able to purchase the Marcie with the discount. I was planning on saving up a bit more but I couldn't pass up the discount. HTH



Thanks Cloud5, im drooling over madforchloe's large hobo , hope they make that color again next spring


----------



## karinapricilla

medium chloe paraty in fuschia 

check out my blog!
www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com


----------



## nielnielniel

arghhhhhhh...it's tempting me to death


----------



## zjajkj

karinapricilla said:


> medium chloe paraty in fuschia
> 
> check out my blog!
> http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com


 
great color


----------



## Lillemy_74

Cloud5, yummy cocoa Marcie! Such a rich, lovely colour. I'm lusting after a burgundy/wine coloured bag in the autumn. The medium Marcie is perfect. 

Love the colour on your Paraty, Karinapricilla - It really pops!


----------



## amyx

Small Elsie in Porcelain


----------



## amyx

Small Elsie worn crossbody (for reference I am 5'4")


----------



## hsiaolin

My Chloe Scalloped Ballet Flats.  They are super comfortable.  So far this pair has the softest leather among all the shoes I own.


----------



## zjajkj

hsiaolin said:


> My Chloe Scalloped Ballet Flats. They are super comfortable. So far this pair has the softest leather among all the shoes I own.


 
is it really comfy? I hate my foots as I can never wear covered shoes as much as I love them. But whatever covered shoes just cuts my foot, really hate it.


----------



## zjajkj

amyx said:


> Small Elsie worn crossbody (for reference I am 5'4")


 
cute


----------



## hsiaolin

dinitegrity said:


> is it really comfy? I hate my foots as I can never wear covered shoes as much as I love them. But whatever covered shoes just cuts my foot, really hate it.



I haven't worn it outside the house.  But as I wore it in the house, it is really comfy.  The leather is super soft, even the insole.  The shoes also have enough padding.  I have tod's/miu miu/bally, they are not even close to this pair IMO.


----------



## Pansyposy

Your Chloe Scalloped Ballet Flats look super duper comfy and soft!  Great neutral colour for matching as well.


----------



## emilybug

Nanaz said:


> Large Marcie in Nut.





i LOVE this bag!!!!


----------



## a_justicebz

Nice!


----------



## a_justicebz

Excellent


----------



## a_justicebz

I love ballet flats!


----------



## a_justicebz

What are they made of?


----------



## v1cky84

The flats are beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## kdo

boo, i thought there might have been a new action post.  i'm too lazy...but I carried my old pink paraty today. *love*


----------



## kplovesbag

nunumgl said:


> I love your bag!!! Just wandering what style is this?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Hi, the style name on the tag shows paddington large zipped  - style number 7ES037-7E455. I purchased the bag in 2007 so I assume it is from summer 07 collection.


----------



## momofgirls

chodessa said:


> *Chloe Bay Tote...*


Can you fit alot in this bag?


----------



## Ladylu1

Large Marcie in Tan


----------



## mona_danya

Gorgeous picture.....makes me want a large Marcie!


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my Marcie medium...


----------



## beachgirl38

Ladylu1 said:


> Me and my Marcie medium...


 
So beautiful!  I love your style & your marcie is so nice!  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## cheoucheou

Ladylu1 said:


> Me and my Marcie medium...



Cute bag!! Is this the color in NUT? Very nice!


----------



## littlerock

jasonwu said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new to here. Also, I am a new fan to Chloe, I found there were so many different datecode types for the chloe handbag. I am confused with them. Have you ever seen a datecode for an authentic chloe paddington as the picture below? Or it's a fake? I saw most of the datecode type of the paddy such as "01-06-51","02-06-53" etc..But i never seen a "02-06-48". I thought "53" and "51" were the style code of the paddy bag. But what is "48" for? Please, the picture below is an image of a chloe 2006 paddington handbag. help me to figure out it. TIA




This does not look like an authentic date code tag but you should post in the authenticate this Chloe thread for more info.


----------



## littlerock

French75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to introduce my first Chloe ! Marcie in Tan
> (sorry the light is not very good)
> 
> I also bought an Edith portfolio this morning, can't wait to get it !!


 











LOVE THIS! We are bag twins  Don't you love this bag?

ETA: oops, I saw I already commented on these pics.. LOL.


----------



## littlerock

Ladylu1 said:


> Large Marcie in Tan










What a picture! I love the colors against each other, the whole things! Love.. love.. love!

What kind of shoes are those?


----------



## belyndalee

I love Chloe Bags - they use one of the most durable leather out there.  MY Favourite design - The Marcie


----------



## LibJames

My love for this bag is over the top! Today I took her out and braved the snow/rain mix we are getting. With a 6 and 3 year old in tow...


----------



## beachgirl38

LibJames said:


> My love for this bag is over the top! Today I took her out and braved the snow/rain mix we are getting. With a 6 and 3 year old in tow...


 
Love it!!!!  Your coat is so pretty too.  That bag goes with anything!


----------



## LibJames

beachgirl38 said:


> Love it!!!!  Your coat is so pretty too.  That bag goes with anything!


 

Thanks beachgirl! The coat is from anthropologie, so I'm not surprised you like it. 

Now how about some more of you with yours? I love pictures! And you have little ones too, right?


----------



## beachgirl38

LibJames said:


> Thanks beachgirl! The coat is from anthropologie, so I'm not surprised you like it.
> 
> Now how about some more of you with yours? I love pictures! And you have little ones too, right?


 
Ok!  I will take more tomorrow!  My kids are 10 & 12 - I can't believe it!  How did I miss that coat?!


----------



## LibJames

beachgirl38 said:


> Ok!  I will take more tomorrow!  My kids are 10 & 12 - I can't believe it!  How did I miss that coat?!


 
Hoo boy, somedays I can't wait for my lil ones to make it to around that age, but I remind myself to enjoy them while they're so little. I can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## beachgirl38

My caramel paraty!  Sorry for the bad cell phone pics!


----------



## LibJames

Yay! I love how you wear your bag as a messenger. I need to do that. I LOVE your boots. And you are so tiny!! I'm not sure I believe you have two munchkins...


----------



## Lovemybags412

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> My caramel paraty!  Sorry for the bad cell phone pics!



So pretty!!!  Now I am leaning towards the Paraty after your pictures!  You look great!


----------



## beachgirl38

Lovemybags412 said:


> So pretty!!!  Now I am leaning towards the Paraty after your pictures!  You look great!


 
Thank you!  I just love this bag!  It really is a classic & can be worn many different ways. Let us know what you get!


----------



## zjajkj

beachgirl38 said:


> My caramel paraty! Sorry for the bad cell phone pics!
> 
> View attachment 1532769
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532770


 
nice pics~


----------



## zjajkj

Ladylu1 said:


> Me and my Marcie medium...


stylish


----------



## beachgirl38

dinitegrity said:


> nice pics~


 
Thanks!!


----------



## dyyong

lovely bags & pictures ladies 

p.s. it's equally dangerous to browse reveal and modeling/in action thread, so much temptation, now I want a Marcie satchel


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

littlerock said:
			
		

> What a picture! I love the colors against each other, the whole things! Love.. love.. love!
> 
> What kind of shoes are those?



Lovely indeed!!!!


----------



## enjoybags

debsmith said:


> Great thread....thank you Jag!!!
> 
> Here's me and my 2005 Tan Soho Hobo I got last Spring....heavy as lead but I do love it!  I had thought about selling her but quickly came to my senses.  LOL!!


It is nice color. I like it


----------



## enjoybags

beachgirl38 said:


> Thank you!  I just love this bag!  It really is a classic & can be worn many different ways. Let us know what you get!


Sexy!!


----------



## beachgirl38

LibJames said:


> Yay! I love how you wear your bag as a messenger. I need to do that. I LOVE your boots. And you are so tiny!! I'm not sure I believe you have two munchkins...


 
Thank you LibJames!  I just got these boots - Franco Sarto - I think they are called "Tempest".  Thank you for the nice compliments!   You also look so tiny - you had 2 kids too?!


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my Marcie ....
More photos in my blog:
http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com/2011/12/leopard.html


----------



## Perfect Day

Gorgeous outfit and gorgeous bag 



littlerock said:


> LOVE THIS! We are bag twins  Don't you love this bag?
> 
> ETA: oops, I saw I already commented on these pics.. LOL.


----------



## littlerock

Perfect Day said:


> Gorgeous outfit and gorgeous bag




I was quoting someone else, so that is not me in the pictures but I certainly agree that it's a great bag and outfit!


----------



## littlerock

Ladylu1 said:


> Me and my Marcie ....
> More photos in my blog:
> http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com/2011/12/leopard.html




Forget the bag, your outfit is to die for! Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## Perfect Day

littlerock said:


> I was quoting someone else, so that is not me in the pictures but I certainly agree that it's a great bag and outfit!



Oops! Thanks yes, I see that now.


----------



## LibJames

We went Christmas shopping. I felt like a big deal. Ha!


----------



## LibJames

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> Thank you LibJames!  I just got these boots - Franco Sarto - I think they are called "Tempest".  Thank you for the nice compliments!   You also look so tiny - you had 2 kids too?!



I love how nice everyone is on this forum! My dh said "does everyone just log on there to show off?" I told him its not like that. Everyone is genuinely happy for each other!


----------



## beachgirl38

LibJames said:


> I love how nice everyone is on this forum! My dh said "does everyone just log on there to show off?" I told him its not like that. Everyone is genuinely happy for each other!


 
Ha! Your dh is so funny!  It is nice to have a place to share our excitement for something we just love - our bags!  I am telling you, no one at all in my life - family, friends - like bags.  My sister & mom just buy any one from Target.  My friends too.  They would never pay more than $50, maybe (I mean a huge stretch) $100 for a single bag.  So I come here to share the excitement!  I also love seeing pictures!   

You look so pretty & thank you for posting pics. I use my paraty most out of all of my bags.  The more I wear it the nicer it looks!


----------



## sunshine3

Ladylu1 said:


> Me and my Marcie medium...


 your whole look is just stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunshine3

karinapricilla said:


> medium chloe paraty in fuschia
> 
> check out my blog!
> http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com


one of my favorite chloes that color is hott!


----------



## Lady_Dana

namie said:


> Here's me and my Darla. It is beautiful but somehow I don't use it much. Maybe it is because I find that it doesn't goes well with my dressing.


ohh i have the same Darla in burgandi  but it got creased and scratches so fast, i can't use it daily cuz of it's very delicate leather  but i love her so much though


----------



## robbeamstrand

hi (crazy) girls 
does anybody have a picture of a round SML marcie mini in action? They`re very small, but somehow I`m attracted....
got the immense feeling, I needed a little sister for the tote marcie 
Thanks!!


----------



## LibJames

robbeamstrand said:


> hi (crazy) girls
> does anybody have a picture of a round SML marcie mini in action? They`re very small, but somehow I`m attracted....
> got the immense feeling, I needed a little sister for the tote marcie
> Thanks!!


 
I'd love to see one too!


----------



## beachgirl38

robbeamstrand said:


> hi (crazy) girls
> does anybody have a picture of a round SML marcie mini in action? They`re very small, but somehow I`m attracted....
> got the immense feeling, I needed a little sister for the tote marcie
> Thanks!!


 


LibJames said:


> I'd love to see one too!


 
Is that the tiny crossbody marcie?  Is it a small horseshoe shape? I tried one of those on today & it was very very tiny.  They had them displayed actually as a shoulder bag - with the strap shortened (I forgot how they did it, but it is possible).  I found it to be very tiny - I put it back without looking at the price.  Too small & I am 5'3" & 115 lbs.  Personally, that is, I found it way too small for even a shoulder bag/crossbody.  But that is just me .


----------



## GemsBerry

Ladylu1 said:


> Me and my Marcie ....
> More photos in my blog:
> http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com/2011/12/leopard.html


 
Wow You're working it great! Love the braided details and how you pair it with booties


----------



## Ladylu1

Thanks Ladies.

Today ... me and my Marcie.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Ladylu1 said:


> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> Today ... me and my Marcie.



I love your Jacket, do you mind sharing where it's from? The Marcie is lovely too!


----------



## honey28

Ladies, I love your thread. I would like to join with a picture taken on New Year's Eve right before heading to a nice restaurant... Sorry for the bad quality of the picture... just iPhone..


----------



## beauty24x7

medium marcie in skin


----------



## robbeamstrand

beachgirl38 said:


> Is that the tiny crossbody marcie?  Is it a small horseshoe shape? I tried one of those on today & it was very very tiny.  They had them displayed actually as a shoulder bag - with the strap shortened (I forgot how they did it, but it is possible).  I found it to be very tiny - I put it back without looking at the price.  Too small & I am 5'3" & 115 lbs.  Personally, that is, I found it way too small for even a shoulder bag/crossbody.  But that is just me .



Thanks for your experience... I saw one life now, too and also think, that it would be to small for me (my purse wouldn `t fit I think)...so I start thinking about the next size, the new marcie with zip-flap and shoulder strap...that could be mine


----------



## robbeamstrand

beauty24x7 said:


> medium marcie in skin


wow, what a beautiful colour!!


----------



## beachgirl38

robbeamstrand said:


> Thanks for your experience... I saw one life now, too and also think, that it would be to small for me (my purse wouldn `t fit I think)...so I start thinking about the next size, the new marcie with zip-flap and shoulder strap...that could be mine


 
I just love marcie!  I really would love a small marcie hobo!  My next bag....


----------



## beachgirl38

beauty24x7 said:


> medium marcie in skin


 
Wow!  Gorgeous!  Skin is my favorite color marcie!  Love it!


----------



## LibJames

beauty24x7 said:


> medium marcie in skin


 
This bag is just gorgeous! (You too!) Congrats!


----------



## BettyLace

I like that medium marcie but something about the overall shape just seems off to me. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## honey28

Been asked by a fellow member to report on the Marcie trousse bag. Therefore here a picture roughly showing what it can hold. 

Iphone or similar mobile
small up to normal wallet (not an international one)
car keys
Chewing gum or something like that
lipstick(s) and one other SMALL makeup item
pack of tissues
one other small and flat item (here: LV poch. clés)

Because the strap of the bag is detachable, you can use it for shopping and evening events. But you certainly cannot carry all your belongings..


----------



## Ladylu1

Me and my Marcie ....More photos in my blog:

http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com/


----------



## Shivadiva

My small Marcie in pink-beige and my Marcie Shoulder in coral


----------



## cookiesnomore

*Shivadiva*: I love your pictures! And great bags too!


----------



## LibJames

Shivadiva said:


> My small Marcie in pink-beige and my Marcie Shoulder in coral
> 
> View attachment 1560628
> 
> 
> View attachment 1560629


 

I LOVE the Marcie in Skin!! Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## agalarowicz

such a great color!


----------



## beachgirl38

agalarowicz said:


> such a great color!


 
I love that bag!  Is it the large?  I like the Marcie hobo better than the satchel personally!  Wow!  I like how it smooshes!


----------



## missmoimoi

Cloud5 said:


> No where spectacular, but here is a pic of my new Marcie in cocoa!



Gorgeous!!!  Love it!

I want to take the plunge soon & get my first Chloe.  It will be a Marcie (med w/strap or large).  The large is in stock in Tan or Black now but for med with strap...I'd have to keep my fingers crossed.  I already know, I want more than one Marcie because of the incredibly gorgeous colours


----------



## missmoimoi

dragonette said:


> Sending a friend off at the airport with my pinkberry small bowler



You look fabulous and another awesome pink bag!  I am loving Chloe pinks: your pinkberry, rosewood, antique rose, old pink etc.  (These are shades that I like in lipstick & nail polish too!?)  I want my first Chloe this year


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi everyone! Lovely bags all around.
First time to post here (as I'm usually over the RM and celeb threads)...With my beloved Marcie Tan Medium (5'6", 110lbs for reference)


----------



## kdo

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Lovely bags all around.
> First time to post here (as I'm usually over the RM and celeb threads)...With my beloved Marcie Tan Medium (5'6", 110lbs for reference)



You look fabulous!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kdo said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank you kdo! I love my Marcie, I know some people say it's more casual but I use it mostly with dresses and I think it also serves as a "dressy" bag.


----------



## missmoimoi

Shivadiva said:


> My small Marcie in pink-beige and my Marcie Shoulder in coral
> 
> View attachment 1560628
> 
> 
> View attachment 1560629



Hi, I love both Nut + Coral but have seen neither colour irl.  Do you have more pics of your coral Marcie cross body?  I've seen plenty online pics of Nut but not enough close ups of Coral.

I've only seen Tan & Black irl.  Skin, rose, beige, chocolate suede and even eucalyptus Marcies all look very pretty.


----------



## kix55

seeing all these pretty pics of the marcie is making me want to get one now haha


----------



## Shivadiva

Here are some more pics of my coral Marcie


----------



## cookiesnomore

*Shivadiva: *So gorgeous!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shivadiva said:


> Here are some more pics of my coral Marcie
> View attachment 1589126
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589127
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589128



These are both so beautiful!!!


----------



## crazybagfan

Oh! Both color are TDF! What color is the marcie satchel?


----------



## Shivadiva

The small Marcie is pink beige, the crossbody coral.


----------



## robbeamstrand

Shivadiva said:


> Here are some more pics of my coral Marcie
> View attachment 1589126
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589127
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589128


woooow ... risk of wanting a coral one, too.....will be great in springtime!!


----------



## Rose71

shivadiva: looks so great. I love Marciebut I haven´t it.


----------



## crazybagfan

Shivadiva said:


> The small Marcie is pink beige, the crossbody coral.



I really love both color! I can't stop looking at them.


----------



## Michmich16

nice


----------



## missmoimoi

Shivadiva said:
			
		

> The small Marcie is pink beige, the crossbody coral.



Gee, both your bags are SO pretty!   It makes me want so many colours...how can I just get black???


----------



## jenburgess

I just recently got the coral Marcie cross-body as well and I LOVE IT!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

jenburgess said:


> I just recently got the coral Marcie cross-body as well and I LOVE IT!



I'm very curious about the Coral color...please share some pics with us!


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

Shivadiva said:


> Here are some more pics of my coral Marcie
> View attachment 1589126
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589127
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589128


thank you so much for posting pics of your gorgeous Chloe's esp the coral, they are divine, and really are different from the online pics at Nordies and Saks. Much appreciated! And a big thanks to all the lovely girls posting Chloe pics, stunning bags to gaze at!


----------



## Shivadiva

Coral again


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shivadiva said:
			
		

> Coral again



Very nice! And it hangs prefectly! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MAGJES

Sorry for the bad quality - my dd sent these on her phone....
She adores this bag and I want it!
*Medium Black Marcie*


----------



## Shivadiva

The black Marcie looks great!


----------



## rx4dsoul

MAGJES said:


> Sorry for the bad quality - my dd sent these on her phone....
> She adores this bag and I want it!
> *Medium Black Marcie*



The black is sooo classic and beautiful!


----------



## missmoimoi

Shivadiva said:
			
		

> Here are some more pics of my coral Marcie



Hi Shivadiva!  Cannot get over your gorgeous Chloe bags.

Do you think your pink-beige Marcie is same as rose or Odalisque Pink Marcie found on 
My Theresa or Luisaviaroma?  

I really love the coral colour too however I'm not sure what it is like irl?


----------



## Cupcake2008

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Sorry for the bad quality - my dd sent these on her phone....
> She adores this bag and I want it!
> Medium Black Marcie



Magjes - gorgeous, gorgeous! Love the Marcie in this shape. The black is such a classic, rich colour. I'm saving for one and as it's a classic colour, I'm hoping it'll be around for a while. I took some modelling shots of it when I tried it in Selfridges and I just look at those everyday, for the time being


----------



## Shivadiva

missmoimoi said:


> Hi Shivadiva! Cannot get over your gorgeous Chloe bags.
> 
> Do you think your pink-beige Marcie is same as rose or Odalisque Pink Marcie found on
> My Theresa or Luisaviaroma?
> 
> I really love the coral colour too however I'm not sure what it is like irl?


 
Hi - the pink beige is more a nude tone, the odalisque more rosé - but I love this new colour. I think its´s gorgeous for a Marcie. 
The coral is a dark coral, I think between peach and terracotta, the pic with the beige silk shirt shows it quite well.


----------



## missmoimoi

Shivadiva said:


> Hi - the pink beige is more a nude tone, the odalisque more rosé - but I love this new colour. I think its´s gorgeous for a Marcie.
> The coral is a dark coral, I think between peach and terracotta, the pic with the beige silk shirt shows it quite well.



Hi!  Thanks for clarifying the coral for me   The SA said that the *Mary bag* on the shelf was coral leather but I think she was mistaken...the Mary was papaya which is a much more vibrant sharp orange.  NAP described coral as peachy so I figured the Mary just couldn't be...

Oooooh, I think I'd LOVE coral irl - HG Bags has the large coral marcie but I pretty much know the large is too big for me so then I'd carry it less.  I need med or small with strap.


----------



## amyx

My contribution to the forum 
Paddy capsule satchel and small Sally


----------



## peachylv

Shivadiva said:


> Coral again
> 
> View attachment 1615933



Looks great on you!


----------



## peachylv

MAGJES said:


> Sorry for the bad quality - my dd sent these on her phone....
> She adores this bag and I want it!
> *Medium Black Marcie*



Love this on you!  This will be my next Chloe.


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

Ms Garnet Marcie in the car!


----------



## beachgirl38

BagsRmyweakness said:


> Ms Garnet Marcie in the car!



Love it! So smooshy! Is that the large hobo?


----------



## beachgirl38

amyx said:


> My contribution to the forum
> Paddy capsule satchel and small Sally



So beautiful!


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

beachgirl38 said:


> Love it! So smooshy! Is that the large hobo?



Thank you! she is so smooshy - the Chloe leather is just TDF (she is my first Chloe), stunning quality and yes the large hobo...oh I love her so!


----------



## mlbags

My Chloe Marcie, medium in Skylight.
I am usually not a 'Blue' person but this could well set me going 'Blue' hereon...... Now I got to have a new wardrobe!

_(I've posted more pics of my Marcie on the Reference Thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-reference-library/all-about-marcie-504382-3.html)_


----------



## kitcat

mlbags said:


> My Chloe Marcie, medium in Skylight.
> I am usually not a 'Blue' person but this could well set me going 'Blue' hereon...... Now I got to have a new wardrobe!
> 
> _(I've posted more pics of my Marcie on the Reference Thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-reference-library/all-about-marcie-504382-3.html)_


 
This is such a pretty color!  congrats!  it looks great on you!


----------



## llson

That blue is delish...........congratulations!!


----------



## namie

mlbags said:


> My Chloe Marcie, medium in Skylight.
> I am usually not a 'Blue' person but this could well set me going 'Blue' hereon...... Now I got to have a new wardrobe!
> 
> _(I've posted more pics of my Marcie on the Reference Thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-reference-library/all-about-marcie-504382-3.html)_http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-reference-library/all-about-marcie-504382-3.html)


 
I saw Marcie in this colour when I visited the Chloe at Ngee Ann City last week. Gorgeous colour.


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

mlbags said:


> My Chloe Marcie, medium in Skylight.
> I am usually not a 'Blue' person but this could well set me going 'Blue' hereon...... Now I got to have a new wardrobe!
> 
> _(I've posted more pics of my Marcie on the Reference Thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-reference-library/all-about-marcie-504382-3.html)_




oh she is divine! congratulations!!  thank you so much for posting pics! I have a thing for blues and I have been wondering obsessively about the skylight color as there is so much variation in the hue between the websites like Saks, Harrods, My Theresa - which would you say is the closest and how close to the IRL color is your photo and how would you describe the blue? any undertones?


----------



## mlbags

kitcat said:


> This is such a pretty color! congrats! it looks great on you!


 
*Kitcat / llson, namie*, Thanks.
I hope to be able to wear this colour as much as I hope to. My wardrobe are mainly earth colours with more reds than blue! Frankly, I turned this baby away on first look. Then whilst I was trying the other 8 colours/variations (yes, I did), I kept sneaking glances at her.... she just kept beckoning to me, ever so softly.  I remembered telling myself, 'Heck, I have to have her.  I'll just wear her only with colours that go!'.  My surprise, I find that colours which I though will clash, seems to go well instead.



BagsRmyweakness said:


> oh she is divine! congratulations!!  thank you so much for posting pics! I have a thing for blues and I have been wondering obsessively about the skylight color as there is so much variation in the hue between the websites like Saks, Harrods, My Theresa - which would you say is the closest and how close to the IRL color is your photo and how would you describe the blue? any undertones?


 
*BagsRmyweakness* - 
On Harrods and on Saks - I would say these two are Skylight.
However, this is not the same blue on MyTheresa. But this other one, shoulder bag is.
(Disclaimer - as far as the colours my Sony Vaio pc is showing 

How would I describe the colour? I'm not very good, but I'll try to describe.
OK, in the boutique, I can see a dull blue with lots of purplish undertones - and I like it best, of course.
In daylight, it's just a light blue, this time, the purplish undertones is hardly apparent.
Now, whilst typing this and with it just on my study, bedside my pc, and with a downcast sky outside, it looks a very creamy blue - like how a kid mixes his poster colour blue with a touch of white, bluer than a blue sky.  Very very blue.

On my pics posted in the "All About Marcie" only the one of close-up on the hardware doesn't show the colour in IRL. Tat pic shows lots of purple, not a true colour.

The other action pics including the pic of my Marcie on my bed, is very true to life.

Another pic here, taken in daylight and outdoors, is showing the exact colour hue.
But, see how the strap closest to my body changes to a different hue in the shadow.
(Again, colours described, again, as far as my Sony Vaio pc is showing).


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

mlbags said:


> *Kitcat / llson, namie*, Thanks.
> I hope to be able to wear this colour as much as I hope to. My wardrobe are mainly earth colours with more reds than blue! Frankly, I turned this baby away on first look. Then whilst I was trying the other 8 colours/variations (yes, I did), I kept sneaking glances at her.... she just kept beckoning to me, ever so softly.  I remembered telling myself, 'Heck, I have to have her.  I'll just wear her only with colours that go!'.  My surprise, I find that colours which I though will clash, seems to go well instead.
> 
> 
> 
> *BagsRmyweakness* -
> On Harrods and on Saks - I would say these two are Skylight.
> However, this is not the same blue on MyTheresa. But this other one, shoulder bag is.
> (Disclaimer - as far as the colours my Sony Vaio pc is showing
> 
> How would I describe the colour? I'm not very good, but I'll try to describe.
> OK, in the boutique, I can see a dull blue with lots of purplish undertones - and I like it best, of course.
> In daylight, it's just a light blue, this time, the purplish undertones is hardly apparent.
> Now, whilst typing this and with it just on my study, bedside my pc, and with a downcast sky outside, it looks a very creamy blue - like how a kid mixes his poster colour blue with a touch of white, bluer than a blue sky.  Very very blue.
> 
> On my pics posted in the "All About Marcie" only the one of close-up on the hardware doesn't show the colour in IRL. Tat pic shows lots of purple, not a true colour.
> 
> The other action pics including the pic of my Marcie on my bed, is very true to life.
> 
> Another pic here, taken in daylight and outdoors, is showing the exact colour hue.
> But, see how the strap closest to my body changes to a different hue in the shadow.
> (Again, colours described, again, as far as my Sony Vaio pc is showing).



Mlbags - many, many thanks for answering my mad-drooling-gush of questions! I could hardly contain my excitement! Your clarification on skylight is so helpful and I now have a much better idea of the true color, especially with your gorgeous pictures. I love the skylight color, it is such a saturated creamy light blue and yours looks absolutely wonderful on you, I hope you have many wonderful outings together!


----------



## Masuko

Stunning colour!! 






mlbags said:


> *Kitcat / llson, namie*, Thanks.
> I hope to be able to wear this colour as much as I hope to. My wardrobe are mainly earth colours with more reds than blue! Frankly, I turned this baby away on first look. Then whilst I was trying the other 8 colours/variations (yes, I did), I kept sneaking glances at her.... she just kept beckoning to me, ever so softly.  I remembered telling myself, 'Heck, I have to have her.  I'll just wear her only with colours that go!'.  My surprise, I find that colours which I though will clash, seems to go well instead.
> 
> 
> 
> *BagsRmyweakness* -
> On Harrods and on Saks - I would say these two are Skylight.
> However, this is not the same blue on MyTheresa. But this other one, shoulder bag is.
> (Disclaimer - as far as the colours my Sony Vaio pc is showing
> 
> How would I describe the colour? I'm not very good, but I'll try to describe.
> OK, in the boutique, I can see a dull blue with lots of purplish undertones - and I like it best, of course.
> In daylight, it's just a light blue, this time, the purplish undertones is hardly apparent.
> Now, whilst typing this and with it just on my study, bedside my pc, and with a downcast sky outside, it looks a very creamy blue - like how a kid mixes his poster colour blue with a touch of white, bluer than a blue sky.  Very very blue.
> 
> On my pics posted in the "All About Marcie" only the one of close-up on the hardware doesn't show the colour in IRL. Tat pic shows lots of purple, not a true colour.
> 
> The other action pics including the pic of my Marcie on my bed, is very true to life.
> 
> Another pic here, taken in daylight and outdoors, is showing the exact colour hue.
> But, see how the strap closest to my body changes to a different hue in the shadow.
> (Again, colours described, again, as far as my Sony Vaio pc is showing).


----------



## beatese

amyx said:


> My contribution to the forum
> Paddy capsule satchel and small Sally


 

Hi amy, great to see your small sally. I am dying to have one in small too! Just wonder if the shoulder strap can be worn shorten? I mean, so that the bag hang just above the waist, instead hanging all the way down to the hip..


----------



## ehemelay

I brought my new Ink Blue Paraty along on a work trip this month, and carried her a good 10-15 times!

I'm back home for a few days and before I switch to another bag, I spent one last day running errands with the Paraty (I like to swap out bags each trip that I take).

The leather is still somewhat stiff, but it is breaking in nicely.  I really like the look of the Paraty - the medium size allows me to carry everything I need, but it doesn't look bulky at all.  The Paraty seems more "feminine" to me than the other bags I usually carry - Bal Cities (a bit more edgy), PS1s and Givenchy Pandoras (more androgynous).


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

ehemelay said:


> I brought my new Ink Blue Paraty along on a work trip this month, and carried her a good 10-15 times!
> 
> I'm back home for a few days and before I switch to another bag, I spent one last day running errands with the Paraty (I like to swap out bags each trip that I take).
> 
> The leather is still somewhat stiff, but it is breaking in nicely.  I really like the look of the Paraty - the medium size allows me to carry everything I need, but it doesn't look bulky at all.  The Paraty seems more "feminine" to me than the other bags I usually carry - Bal Cities (a bit more edgy), PS1s and Givenchy Pandoras (more androgynous).



looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## beachgirl38

ehemelay said:


> I brought my new Ink Blue Paraty along on a work trip this month, *** carried her a good 10-15 times!
> 
> I'm back home for a few days *** before I switch ** another bag, I spent one last day running errands **** *** Paraty (I like ** swap out bags each trip that I take).
> 
> *** leather is still somewhat stiff, but it is breaking in nicely.  I really like *** look ** *** Paraty - *** medium size allows me ** carry everything I need, but it doesn't look bulky at all.  *** Paraty seems more "feminine" ** me than *** other bags I usually carry - Bal Cities (a bit more edgy), PS1s *** Givenchy Pandoras (more androgynous).



wow! so beautiful!


----------



## ehemelay

BagsRmyweakness said:


> looks gorgeous on you!





beachgirl38 said:


> wow! so beautiful!



Thank you!  I really like this bag; am thinking about getting a 2nd in the traditional pebbled leather.


----------



## LibJames

*Shivadiva*, your taste in bags are gorgeous! I'm getting the Marcie in skin, and I wonder if you think it's close in color to your pink-beige? Also - about your crossbody - I'm curious what all you can fit in there. Do you find it comfy? Can you fit a full size wallet? Sorry for the barage of questions!!


----------



## LibJames

I love that it's so tough to get a good, true shot of a Chloe bag's color. They are so lovely and complex in their pigment. I've tried a few times, but keep getting different shades. Here are some action shots!


----------



## mlbags

LibJames said:


> I love that it's *so tough to get a good, true shot of a Chloe bag's color*. They are so lovely and complex in their pigment. I've tried a few times, but keep getting different shades. Here are some action shots!


 
ITA with you!
.... and I love your Marcie... what colour do they call this? Gorgeous and you wear her very well, *Libjames! *


----------



## mlbags

Oh, I saw it on your reveal... it's Skin colour .... gorgeous (again)!


----------



## LibJames

mlbags said:


> ITA with you!
> .... and I love your Marcie... what colour do they call this? Gorgeous and you wear her very well, *Libjames! *


 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dianahuang

Marcie tan with strap


----------



## LibJames

dianahuang said:


> View attachment 1671064
> 
> 
> Marcie tan with strap


 

Love!


----------



## Zabear

LibJames said:


> I love that it's so tough to get a good, true shot of a Chloe bag's color. They are so lovely and complex in their pigment. I've tried a few times, but keep getting different shades. Here are some action shots!



Gorgeous! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

dianahuang said:


> View attachment 1671064
> 
> 
> Marcie tan with strap




so divine!


----------



## dianahuang

LibJames said:


> Love!


*i love your skin marcie too *



BagsRmyweakness said:


> so divine!


 *thanks *


----------



## amyx

beatese said:


> Hi amy, great to see your small sally. I am dying to have one in small too! Just wonder if the shoulder strap can be worn shorten? I mean, so that the bag hang just above the waist, instead hanging all the way down to the hip..


 
Hi there! Yes the strap can be adjusted by yourself. The chain strap goes through a hole on each side of the purse. On each end of the chain there is a metal ball just slightly larger than the hole. The chain can be pulled inside the purse to make it shorter. You can use a rubber band or satin tie to secure it, or you can do a knot at each end to shorten it. You will know what I mean when you get the purse. Some people do that with the chanel flap too. I am attaching another picture with the strap shortened. (The length can really be customized depending on how you work the chain.) Hope that helps!


----------



## madforchloe

LibJames said:


> I love that it's so tough to get a good, true shot of a Chloe bag's color. They are so lovely and complex in their pigment. I've tried a few times, but keep getting different shades. Here are some action shots!



Gorgeous - you and Marcie look gorgeous - what an amazing bag!


----------



## GemsBerry

Marcie crossbody in eucalyptus


----------



## peachylv

The Chloe crossbody looks good on you GemsBerry!  I love your flats too.  I'm visiting your city this weekend.  I'll be wearing mine in nut sometime this weekend.  I'll wave if I see you.


----------



## GemsBerry

peachylv said:


> The Chloe crossbody looks good on you GemsBerry! I love your flats too. I'm visiting your city this weekend. I'll be wearing mine in nut sometime this weekend. I'll wave if I see you.


 
thank you, flats are Tod's, two shades lighter than eucalyptus
great, enjoy your visit and nice weather, rock your nut Marcie


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

GemsBerry said:


> Marcie crossbody in eucalyptus



LOVE it! Congrats, what a beautiful crossbody!


----------



## GemsBerry

BagsRmyweakness said:


> LOVE it! Congrats, what a beautiful crossbody!


 
Thank you! we found each other


----------



## peachylv

GemsBerry said:


> thank you, flats are Tod's, two shades lighter than eucalyptus
> great, enjoy your visit and nice weather, rock your nut Marcie



Thanks.  I am enjoying my visit.  Today was lovely.  I look forward to carrying my Marcie tomorrow.  I love Tod's.  I'm going to have to get a pair.  I already have my eye on a wallet.


----------



## GemsBerry

peachylv said:


> Thanks. I am enjoying my visit. Today was lovely. I look forward to carrying my Marcie tomorrow. I love Tod's. I'm going to have to get a pair. I already have my eye on a wallet.


 
happy for you. today is a beautiful day to carry your Marcie  if you go to Georgetown you can see a lot of girls with Chloe

Tod's seem  to be very comfortable and durable. wallet should be great!


----------



## peachylv

GemsBerry said:


> happy for you. today is a beautiful day to carry your Marcie  if you go to Georgetown you can see a lot of girls with Chloe
> 
> Tod's seem  to be very comfortable and durable. wallet should be great!



We spent the day at the museums and on the mall.  We did drive through Georgetown.  I had a Paraty sighting at the Natural History Museum.  The Tod's wallet is the only wallet I have truly fallen for.  I've been putting off the purchase of one for too long.


----------



## missmoimoi

Chloe sighting today:

Where?  Just outside Mac store in Pacific Centre Mall
What?  Med rock Paraty
Who?  Petite Asian business woman


----------



## MAGJES

GemsBerry said:


> Marcie crossbody in eucalyptus



I love this color!


----------



## GemsBerry

peachylv said:


> We spent the day at the museums and on the mall. We did drive through Georgetown. I had a Paraty sighting at the Natural History Museum. The Tod's wallet is the only wallet I have truly fallen for. I've been putting off the purchase of one for too long.


 
Wow, great program, I bet you walked a lot. I need to check Tod's wallet too



missmoimoi said:


> Chloe sighting today:
> 
> Where? Just outside Mac store in Pacific Centre Mall
> What? Med rock Paraty
> Who? Petite Asian business woman


 
Nice catch, maybe someone from PBF? 



MAGJES said:


> I love this color!


 
thank you, me too!


----------



## peachylv

GemsBerry said:


> Wow, great program, I bet you walked a lot. I need to check Tod's wallet too
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch, maybe someone from PBF?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, me too!



We did walk a lot.  My 4 and a half year old son could spend days in the Natural History Museum.  Check out theTod's D-Styling wallet.


----------



## GemsBerry

peachylv said:


> We did walk a lot. My 4 and a half year old son could spend days in the Natural History Museum. Check out theTod's D-Styling wallet.


 
NHM is fun thank you, I checked Tod's wallet, definitely to think about.
BTW we're discussing handling of Marcie crossbody here http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/reveal-marcie-crossbody-744348-2.html#post21624033 and I would love to hear from you too, maybe some tricks how to open/close it?


----------



## peachylv

GemsBerry said:


> NHM is fun thank you, I checked Tod's wallet, definitely to think about.
> BTW we're discussing handling of Marcie crossbody here http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/reveal-marcie-crossbody-744348-2.html#post21624033 and I would love to hear from you too, maybe some tricks how to open/close it?



I posted the only trick I know.  I have never heard your trick until you posted it.  That's cool!  I'll have to try it.


----------



## GemsBerry

peachylv said:


> I posted the only trick I know. I have never heard your trick until you posted it. That's cool! I'll have to try it.


 
Thank you peachylv, got it. works nice for me


----------



## honey28

At my grandmother's 80th birthday:
Small Marcie (here without strap).
Sorry for the vertical picture...


----------



## GemsBerry

honey28 said:


> At my grandmother's 80th birthday:
> Small Marcie (here without strap).
> Sorry for the vertical picture...


 
Small Marcie looks great as a clutch. I like your pointy toe pumps too, very classy


----------



## nzclaire

my personal photographer is on holiday....
this is my new friend: Marcie Crossbody in Nut


----------



## honey28

GemsBerry said:


> Small Marcie looks great as a clutch. I like your pointy toe pumps too, very classy



Thanks...


----------



## peachylv

nzclaire said:


> my personal photographer is on holiday....
> this is my new friend: Marcie Crossbody in Nut



It looks great on you!  Your dress is really cute too.  Thank you for sharing NZClaire!


----------



## GemsBerry

nzclaire said:


> my personal photographer is on holiday....
> this is my new friend: Marcie Crossbody in Nut


 
Very pretty!


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

nzclaire said:


> my personal photographer is on holiday....
> this is my new friend: Marcie Crossbody in Nut



gorgeous!


----------



## LibJames

nzclaire said:


> my personal photographer is on holiday....
> this is my new friend: Marcie Crossbody in Nut


 

So pretty, and love your dress!


----------



## LibJames

Quick shot of crossbody:


----------



## nzclaire

peachylv said:


> It looks great on you! Your dress is really cute too. Thank you for sharing NZClaire!


 
Thank you, this peachy pink dress is one of my favourite!! 



GemsBerry said:


> Very pretty!


 
Thank you, it works out with both my dress & jeans.



BagsRmyweakness said:


> gorgeous!


 
Thank you, the bag, the dress...now I need to find a pair of shoes  



LibJames said:


> So pretty, and love your dress!


 
Thank you, this dress hides my muffin top tummy...perfect


----------



## nzclaire

LibJames said:


> Quick shot of crossbody:


 
its rather cute!! and chic with your outfit


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

LibJames said:


> Quick shot of crossbody:



gorgeous! thanks for sharing - its great to see an in action pic of this style


----------



## honey28

LibJames said:


> Quick shot of crossbody:



Looks great on you. Like the color too.
I hope you can your yours as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## LibJames

honey28 said:


> Looks great on you. Like the color too.
> I hope you can your yours as much as I enjoy mine!


 
thanks so much!


----------



## monchichi52

hsiaolin said:


> Lovely leopard print Marcie.  I got it during NM sale.


omg! wish this still existed...beautiful.


----------



## LibJames

My Marcie going for a ride in our new car. I LOVE this bag. Sigh.


----------



## mlbags

LibJames said:


> My Marcie going for a ride in our new car. I LOVE this bag. Sigh.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ooooh, I do agree and know why you love this bag.
> She's gorgeous!


----------



## GemsBerry

LibJames said:


> My Marcie going for a ride in our new car. I LOVE this bag. Sigh.


 
Marcie in a New car, sweeeet!


----------



## melovepurse

Libjames - your Marcie is amazingly gorgeous!! What color is it? So pretty! 



LibJames said:


> My Marcie going for a ride in our new car. I LOVE this bag. Sigh.


----------



## LibJames

*GemsBerry* - LOL! (I really did) 

*melovepurse* - Thank you! The color is "Skin". I totally love it foreverandeverandever.


----------



## PurseXOXO

LibJames said:


> My Marcie going for a ride in our new car. I LOVE this bag. Sigh.



Absolutely gorgeous!  Enjoy her, and the new car


----------



## momo721

LibJames said:
			
		

> My Marcie going for a ride in our new car. I LOVE this bag. Sigh.



She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

LibJames said:


> My Marcie going for a ride in our new car. I LOVE this bag. Sigh.



so do I, that color is TDF gorgeous!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Beautiful, LibJames!  Sigh...I would be so distracted by her


----------



## Ladylu1

Me  and my Marcie ... more photos in my Blog:

http://shoppingstyle-elena.blogspot.com.es/2012/05/viento-de-levante.html


----------



## beatese

amyx said:


> Hi there! Yes the strap can be adjusted by yourself. The chain strap goes through a hole on each side of the purse. On each end of the chain there is a metal ball just slightly larger than the hole. The chain can be pulled inside the purse to make it shorter. You can use a rubber band or satin tie to secure it, or you can do a knot at each end to shorten it. You will know what I mean when you get the purse. Some people do that with the chanel flap too. I am attaching another picture with the strap shortened. (The length can really be customized depending on how you work the chain.) Hope that helps!



Hi Amy, thanks for the advise.
There are just too many variety of sally, which confused me quite a bit. I thought the small sally doesn't have hole for the chain, like the normal sally. There isn't many variety to look at in my city, so I can't really tell which is which, and the sales appear to be not as knowledgeable too


----------



## mona_danya

My Marcie riding in the car....


----------



## LibJames

Just gorgeous *mona_danya*! I have the same color blue walled - though mine's a ted baker. Love the color of your Marcie!


----------



## LibJames

Thanks so much for all the compliments ladies! I honestly haven't carried another bag since I've got this one. I find it perfect for everything. (Obsess much?! ha!)


----------



## beachgirl38

LibJames said:


> My Marcie going for a ride in our new car. I LOVE this bag. Sigh.



beautiful!! still only have one chloe...but would love another!


----------



## kdo

Beautiful Marcies, girls!  I need to take mine out for a spin!


----------



## PrincessBal

Elsie Pouch






and a peek of what's inside..


----------



## honey28

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> Elsie Pouch
> 
> and a peek of what's inside..



Your Elsie is absolutely great! Lovely. Enjoy it!


----------



## LibJames

Going out for dinner to celebrate 8 yr anniversary. Love husband *slightly* more than bag.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

LibJames said:


> Going out for dinner to celebrate 8 yr anniversary. Love husband *slightly* more than bag.



 WOW, *libjames*, you look stunning and so does your Marcie! Love the dress, love the shoes, and the Marcie is the icing on the cake!

I've been flip-flopping between obsession and indifference about the Marcie lately, but your photo has rekindled my need to absolutely have one!  

Happy anniversary to you and your hubby!


----------



## airborne

http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=295802  ladylu1- love this look as a whole, great heels as well


----------



## GemsBerry

LibJames said:


> Going out for dinner to celebrate 8 yr anniversary. Love husband *slightly* more than bag.


 
Beautiful from head to toe, Marcie is in a good company happy anniversary!


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

LibJames said:


> Going out for dinner to celebrate 8 yr anniversary. Love husband *slightly* more than bag.



Congratulations and you and Marcie are so damn gorgeous! I hope you had a great night


----------



## cookiesnomore

LibJames said:


> Going out for dinner to celebrate 8 yr anniversary. Love husband *slightly* more than bag.



Lovely! You seriously need to start your own fashion blog and post OOTD everyday.
I will definitely subscribe if you have one


----------



## LibJames

Seriously ladies, I can not tell you how much all your kind words made my day. :cry: sniff. Thanks SO SO MUCH.


----------



## ILoveC

I love your sandals. Very cute!!


----------



## PrincessBal

An action shot with the Elsie pouch, hehe!


----------



## LibJames

You. Look. Adorable!


----------



## melovepurse

A couple of shots with my new Eggplant Paraty in SMALL size!! Love her! 

And, a couple of shots of me with my Cyclamen medium size paraty...


----------



## cookiesnomore

PrincessBal said:


> An action shot with the Elsie pouch, hehe!



I love your whole outfit!



melovepurse said:


> A couple of shots with my new Eggplant Paraty in SMALL size!! Love her!
> And, a couple of shots of me with my Cyclamen medium size paraty...



Loveee! I always thought small paraty would be too small but after seeing your picture, it is the perfect size for everyday bag. Gosh...you make me want one now.


----------



## melovepurse

cookiesnomore said:


> I love your whole outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Loveee! I always thought small paraty would be too small but after seeing your picture, it is the perfect size for everyday bag. Gosh...you make me want one now.


*
cookiesnomore -* it's not that small at all! In fact, its lighter weight than the medium making her more of an everyday bag. I will take a pic today of everything I have in there!! It's perfection!


----------



## yellowbernie

melovepurse said:


> A couple of shots with my new Eggplant Paraty in SMALL size!! Love her!
> 
> And, a couple of shots of me with my Cyclamen medium size paraty...


 What are the measurements of the small?  I hav been looking at a small one that's on ebay, but wonder if your's is the same size.  Tia


----------



## beachgirl38

Ladies...I love your bags!!!

Here is my favorite bag ever...My caramel Paraty!


----------



## macaroonchica93

beachgirl38 said:


> Ladies...I love your bags!!!
> 
> Here is my favorite bag ever...My caramel Paraty!
> 
> View attachment 1742028
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742029



Very beautiful Paraty.


----------



## GemsBerry

Love Paraties on you, Melovepurse and Beachgirl38 

Here is my second crossbody Marcie in nut. finally not rainy here


----------



## monchichi52

LibJames said:


> Going out for dinner to celebrate 8 yr anniversary. Love husband *slightly* more than bag.


love that colour!!!! unfortunately could not find it  lucky you


----------



## LibJames

Beachgirl and gemsberry, thanks for sharing these beautiful pictures!! I loooooove mod shots!


----------



## JoanneBAGS

Me and my Chloé Edith having fun walking down Las Ramblas in Barcelona.


----------



## Tingeling

Chloe Elsie Black Python with Rose Gold


----------



## Mitchiwara

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And my black hobo paddington which i've now let go off early in December
> 
> By the way, THANKS Jag... what a great thread for us Chloe addicts and newbies alike


I don't have a Chloe yet, but I think my first will be Paraty


----------



## Mitchiwara

beachgirl38 said:


> Ladies...I love your bags!!!
> 
> Here is my favorite bag ever...My caramel Paraty!
> 
> View attachment 1742028
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742029


I love Paraty!  I hope I can have one soon!


----------



## airborne

gorg



Tingeling said:


> Chloe Elsie Black Python with Rose Gold


----------



## ^^ty^^

My new Marcie Satchel in black.   
Haven't bring it out yet...

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PurseXOXO

^^ty^^ said:


> My new Marcie Satchel in black.
> Haven't bring it out yet...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Fabulous!  Congratulations on your new Chole.  I'm drooling as Marcie is stealing me over.


----------



## beachgirl38

i love all these photos!!  nice bags ladies!


----------



## marushka

beachgirl38 said:


> Ladies...I love your bags!!!
> 
> Here is my favorite bag ever...My caramel Paraty!
> 
> View attachment 1742028
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742029


Hello your bag and also the dress are beautiful. Could you, please, tell me which brand are the dress?
Thank you.


----------



## ehemelay

Ink Blue Paraty (medium, smooth leather) 

I love how the shoulder strap STAYS PUT when I wear it.  This is a very easy bag to carry!


----------



## Esquared72

ehemelay said:


> Ink Blue Paraty (medium, smooth leather)
> 
> I love how the shoulder strap STAYS PUT when I wear it.  This is a very easy bag to carry!



What a gorgeous color!! She looks great on you!


----------



## beachgirl38

marushka said:


> Hello your bag and also the dress are beautiful. Could you, please, tell me which brand are the dress?
> Thank you.



Hi! thank you! the cobalt blue dress is from anthropologie. they still have them online. i love this dress you can wear casual or dressed up with a belt!


----------



## ehemelay

eehlers said:


> What a gorgeous color!! She looks great on you!



Thank you!  It's my one and only Chloe, but I love it.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

ehemelay said:


> Ink Blue Paraty (medium, smooth leather)
> 
> I love how the shoulder strap STAYS PUT when I wear it.  This is a very easy bag to carry!



Love the bag and your dress!! Very pretty!


----------



## airborne

ehemelay - looks great on you - love the color combos as well


----------



## ehemelay

scoobiesmomma said:


> Love the bag and your dress!! Very pretty!





airborne said:


> ehemelay - looks great on you - love the color combos as well



Thank you, ladies!  I really love the Paraty style.  I would consider a 2nd bag, in the Large size...  Maybe next time there's a sale on ******...


----------



## woody

The colour of that bag is amazing *ehemelay*.

I haven't been on the PF for ages.  I noticed my rock paraty was in this photo from the weekend so I thought I would share.


----------



## Esquared72

Heading out for pizza with DH and my Rock Paraty


----------



## airborne

so in love with your skirt - great photo 





woody said:


> The colour of that bag is amazing *ehemelay*.
> 
> I haven't been on the PF for ages.  I noticed my rock paraty was in this photo from the weekend so I thought I would share.


----------



## woody

airborne said:


> so in love with your skirt - great photo


 

Thanks airborne .  That is a True Religion skirt that is current.  I got it from Shop Bop and I have seen it on Revolve too if you are interested (sells out quickly though).

Great bag *eehlers* you have great taste!


----------



## Esquared72

woody said:
			
		

> Thanks airborne .  That is a True Religion skirt that is current.  I got it from Shop Bop and I have seen it on Revolve too if you are interested (sells out quickly though).
> 
> Great bag eehlers you have great taste!



Thanks...right back atcha!


----------



## Dk34

Would you care to share with me your experiences buying from hg bags? I know this website has been talked about a lot but I'm new here and it would be lovely to hear from an actual customer directly


----------



## Dk34

congrats!!


----------



## beachgirl38

woody said:


> The colour of that bag is amazing *ehemelay*.
> 
> I haven't been on the PF for ages.  I noticed my rock paraty was in this photo from the weekend so I thought I would share.



love it!! so pretty! love your skirt too. paraty is the perfect bag & rock color is so nice!


----------



## kyuis2004

Carry my paraty flamingo to work today


----------



## kyuis2004

This is an old shot few weeks back. Fall outfit with my flamingo paraty


----------



## Smiles1030

kyuis2004 said:


> View attachment 1792139
> 
> Carry my paraty flamingo to work today


great bag


----------



## Beerkitty

LibJames said:


> My Marcie going for a ride in our new car. I LOVE this bag. Sigh.


So beautiful! What color is this?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Me and Elsie today


----------



## PurseXOXO

PurseLoveSF said:


> Me and Elsie today



Love it! You look awesome and those shoes are stellar!!


----------



## PurseXOXO

kyuis2004 said:


> View attachment 1792140
> 
> 
> This is an old shot few weeks back. Fall outfit with my flamingo paraty



I like the color choices.  Not to mention I adore how the Paraty stands out.  Just a lovely bag


----------



## PurseLoveSF

PurseXOXO said:


> Love it! You look awesome and those shoes are stellar!!



Thanks, girl!!  I do love these shoes! They're like a bajillion inches high... perfect for my shortie self!


----------



## LibJames

So beautiful! What color is this? 

Thanks, Beerkitty! (lol! love your name) It's Skin.


----------



## LibJames

So I was totally thinking of parting with my paraty, but after viewing everyone's pictures, I'm thinking I'll just get 'er back out and use her again!!


----------



## LibJames

Okay, here are some of my mini cross-body (and my minnies)  that came in SO handy during vacation. Actually still using it!! couple of shots:


----------



## ppinkiwi

LibJames said:


> Okay, here are some of my mini cross-body (and my minnies)  that came in SO handy during vacation. Actually still using it!! couple of shots:



Love your dress in the first photo! Is that the cross-back one from Anthro? You look gorgeous with your crossbody mini Marcie; honestly, at first glance I thought I had clicked on the "Celebs Wearing Chloe" thread! It looks like the paparazzi caught you having a great time


----------



## LibJames

ppinkiwi said:


> Love your dress in the first photo! Is that the cross-back one from Anthro? You look gorgeous with your crossbody mini Marcie; honestly, at first glance I thought I had clicked on the "Celebs Wearing Chloe" thread! It looks like the paparazzi caught you having a great time


 
Yes! It is the cross-back dress from Anthro!!  And can I just say: Thank you. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Annya18

debsmith said:


> Great thread....thank you Jag!!!
> 
> Here's me and my 2005 Tan Soho Hobo I got last Spring....heavy as lead but I do love it!  I had thought about selling her but quickly came to my senses.  LOL!!


pretty!


----------



## Annya18

PurseLoveSF said:


> Me and Elsie today


Looks good on you,perfect!


----------



## jp_536

Took her (Licorice Paraty) out wine tasting today. 






No flash








In the car (daylight), on my lap 






No flash






With flash


----------



## LibJames

Very, very pretty. Of course I'm biased because I think it looks like my paraty in Wood! So similar!  You have great taste!


----------



## beachgirl38

LibJames said:


> Okay, here are some of my mini cross-body (and my minnies)  that came in SO handy during vacation. Actually still using it!! couple of shots:



such a great photo! you & your girls are so beautiful!  and of course love the mini crossbody!


----------



## beachgirl38

kyuis2004 said:


> View attachment 1792139
> 
> Carry my paraty flamingo to work today





kyuis2004 said:


> View attachment 1792140
> 
> 
> This is an old shot few weeks back. Fall outfit with my flamingo paraty





PurseLoveSF said:


> Me and Elsie today



loving all these bags & great outfits ladies! thanks for sharing!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Annya18 said:


> Looks good on you,perfect!





beachgirl38 said:


> loving all these bags & great outfits ladies! thanks for sharing!



Thanks, *annya* and *beachgirl*!! 



jp_536 said:


> Took her (Licorice Paraty) out wine tasting today.



Omg, gorgeous Paraty, *jp*!! I was so curious about the Licorice color, so thank you for your pics!! She looks amazing on you!!



LibJames said:


> Okay, here are some of my mini cross-body (and my minnies)  that came in SO handy during vacation. Actually still using it!! couple of shots:



I LOVE your Coral Marcie crossbody, *libjames*!! I love a little crossbody... when I'm off my ban I definitely need to have one of these in my Chloe collection someday!! P.S. You have the best mod pics!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Elsie got a lot of action this weekend... she's perfect on a hot summer day in the city!!


----------



## LibJames

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Elsie got a lot of action this weekend... she's perfect on a hot summer day in the city!!



Thank you so much for your kind words! And btw, not only are you adorable - but you have the best shoes EVAR!!


----------



## LibJames

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> such a great photo! you & your girls are so beautiful!  and of course love the mini crossbody!



Thanks, beachgirl!!!


----------



## Esquared72

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Elsie got a lot of action this weekend... she's perfect on a hot summer day in the city!!



I just love your Elsie pics...you two were made for each other!!! And, I agree, you have some hot a$$ shoes, girlie!!


----------



## jp_536

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Omg, gorgeous Paraty, jp!! I was so curious about the Licorice color, so thank you for your pics!! She looks amazing on you!!


----------



## jp_536

Thank you!   The name "Licorice" has no indication of what it looks like... When Erica told me it looks like Mahogany and Shari Nakagawa posted other photos.. I HAD to get it..even though I recently just got an Eggplant Paraty as well :O!  Hee Hee...    They're both great neutrals.. And now I'm thinking I need a "pop" of color.. But I think I'll leave that to a Bal bag... Lol!


----------



## Cupcake2008

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Me and Elsie today



Girl after my own heart - gorgeous shoes and handbag! Love it all and you look great!


----------



## Cupcake2008

LibJames said:
			
		

> Okay, here are some of my mini cross-body (and my minnies)  that came in SO handy during vacation. Actually still using it!! couple of shots:



Libjames, you look amazing! Loving the cute Marcie


----------



## Cupcake2008

jp_536 said:
			
		

> Took her (Licorice Paraty) out wine tasting today.
> 
> No flash
> 
> In the car (daylight), on my lap
> 
> No flash
> 
> With flash



Jp, your Paraty looks gorgeous! That's such a lovely colour, love it


----------



## Esquared72

jp_536 said:
			
		

> Took her (Licorice Paraty) out wine tasting today.
> 
> No flash
> 
> In the car (daylight), on my lap
> 
> No flash
> 
> With flash



I love this color!! Another great Chloe chameleon!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

LibJames said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words! And btw, not only are you adorable - but you have the best shoes EVAR!!





eehlers said:


> I just love your Elsie pics...you two were made for each other!!! And, I agree, you have some hot a$$ shoes, girlie!!





Cupcake2008 said:


> Girl after my own heart - gorgeous shoes and handbag! Love it all and you look great!



Thank you, ladies, for your sweet comments!!!   You all are too awesome! And yes... I have two loves in life: bags and shoes! Luckily, my shoe habit isn't as $$$$ as my bag habit, or I'd be in trouuuuuble!! 

Hehe let's keep the action shots coming!!


----------



## Esquared72

Getting ready for work (hair's still wet), but here I am with my medium Rock Paraty. Lover her to bits.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

eehlers said:


> Getting ready for work (hair's still wet), but here I am with my medium Rock Paraty. Lover her to bits.



Looking fabulous, girlie!!  Wow, she looks so, so gorgeous on you... you are one lucky lady!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying Mother of Pearl Med. Paraty


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

PurseLoveSF said:


> Elsie got a lot of action this weekend... she's perfect on a hot summer day in the city!!



Too cute for words AND vava-voom!  How do you do it?  



eehlers said:


> Getting ready for work (hair's still wet), but here I am with my medium Rock Paraty. Lover her to bits.



Sexay, eehlers!  I could tell you've been working out!   seriously I can see you toning up!  Like I said before, it was your mod pics that sold me on the Paraty.  



MAGJES said:


> Carrying Mother of Pearl Med. Paraty



MoP Paraty looks perfect against your dress!  You always look so pulled together, magjes.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

MAGJES said:


> Carrying Mother of Pearl Med. Paraty



Love it, *magjes*!! So chic and glamorous 



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Too cute for words AND vava-voom!  How do you do it?



Awww, you're too sweet, *C4H*, truly!!!  I can't wait to see some mod pics of you and your HOT new Paraty!


----------



## LibJames

eehlers said:


> Getting ready for work (hair's still wet), but here I am with my medium Rock Paraty. Lover her to bits.


 

Very cute! My paraty always makes me feel dressed up!


----------



## LibJames

MAGJES said:


> Carrying Mother of Pearl Med. Paraty


 
Very, very cute with the dress. LOVE them together.


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:


> Carrying Mother of Pearl Med. Paraty



Gorgeous!  Love light colored Paratys - and it looks amazing against your dress.  You go, girl!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Kickin it casual with Desert Mauve


----------



## MAGJES

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Kickin it casual with Desert Mauve


 

Your Paraty is absolutely gorgeous!!   What a great color. Your Olive jacket really shows off the Mauve color. 
Love the Nail color  - they POP !


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Kickin it casual with Desert Mauve



Ahhhh, there she is!! Thank you for the mod pic!! *C4H*, your Paraty is SO beautiful... what a dreamy color!!


----------



## PurseXOXO

eehlers said:


> Getting ready for work (hair's still wet), but here I am with my medium Rock Paraty. Lover her to bits.



Very chic! I love that I get to enjoy Paraty in rock through you! Thanks!


----------



## PurseXOXO

MAGJES said:


> Carrying Mother of Pearl Med. Paraty



Of course the Mop Paraty is stunning but I have to say I'm digging your bright nails against all the neutrals!


----------



## PurseXOXO

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Kickin it casual with Desert Mauve



I have to second that I love the nail color.  That's a beautiful color Paraty and so nice to see that it works like a neutral.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

MAGJES said:


> Your Paraty is absolutely gorgeous!!   What a great color. Your Olive jacket really shows off the Mauve color.
> Love the Nail color  - they POP !



Thanks, magjes!  



PurseLoveSF said:


> Ahhhh, there she is!! Thank you for the mod pic!! *C4H*, your Paraty is SO beautiful... what a dreamy color!!



Thanks, purselovesf!



PurseXOXO said:


> I have to second that I love the nail color.  That's a beautiful color Paraty and so nice to see that it works like a neutral.



Thanks, pursexoxo!


----------



## LibJames

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Kickin it casual with Desert Mauve


 
I love everything about this picture! The colors all jive so well.


----------



## airborne

love the combination of this look 





Crazy4Handbags said:


> Kickin it casual with Desert Mauve


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> Getting ready for work (hair's still wet), but here I am with my medium Rock Paraty. Lover her to bits.



I've been secretly lusting after a ROCK Paraty and am glad you posted this great pic ....wet hair and all!!  

Do you think Rock is more grey than brown or vice versa??
I'm looking the perfect Gray bag!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

LibJames said:


> I love everything about this picture! The colors all jive so well.



Thanks, libjames! 



airborne said:


> love the combination of this look



Thanks, airborne.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Again with Desert Mauve


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:
			
		

> I've been secretly lusting after a ROCK Paraty and am glad you posted this great pic ....wet hair and all!!
> 
> Do you think Rock is more grey than brown or vice versa??
> I'm looking the perfect Gray bag!



Honestly, it's almost an even mix of brown and gray. Different light = different color. It's like a dark, smoky taupe. Another TPF'er described it as wet cement and that really is an apt description! 

If you look in my reveal thread (don't know how to link from my phone, but it's "My first Chloe...It's time to Parrrrraty"), about halfway through the thread I posted three pics that show the bag as three different colors. Crazy! Different outfits draw out the brown vs the gray. 

I will say it's not straight gray (my fave color!), but I actually love it more for being such a little chameleon!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Date night... dinner and a movie with DBF (and Elsie)!


----------



## kdo

I love this look and your hair!




			
				PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Date night... dinner and a movie with DBF (and Elsie)!


----------



## Esquared72

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Date night... dinner and a movie with DBF (and Elsie)!



Check you out, Ms. Hotsie-Totsie!! You (and Elsie) look fabulous!!! Have a great date night!


----------



## MAGJES

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Again with Desert Mauve




Love the Desert Mauve paired with white pants. Looks great!



eehlers said:


> Honestly, it's almost an even mix of brown and gray. Different light = different color. It's like a dark, smoky taupe. Another TPF'er described it as wet cement and that really is an apt description!
> 
> If you look in my reveal thread (don't know how to link from my phone, but it's "My first Chloe...It's time to Parrrrraty"), about halfway through the thread I posted three pics that show the bag as three different colors. Crazy! Different outfits draw out the brown vs the gray.
> 
> I will say it's not straight gray (my fave color!), but I actually love it more for being such a little chameleon!!



Thanks for this info!!  I'm really wanting either a Marcie or Paraty in a pretty Gray leather. Chloe makes such great neutrals. I have one Marcie right now.....in NUT....it's the perfect beige neutral.


----------



## GemsBerry

You are rocking your Elsie!! 



PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night... dinner and a movie with DBF (and Elsie)!


----------



## GemsBerry

I'd never think mauve would go well with so many colors. And you look great with it! nice job!!



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Again with Desert Mauve


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Again with Desert Mauve



Love it, *C4H!* She is so versatile! Lookin fab!!



kdo said:


> I love this look and your hair!





eehlers said:


> Check you out, Ms. Hotsie-Totsie!! You (and Elsie) look fabulous!!! Have a great date night!





GemsBerry said:


> You are rocking your Elsie!!



Thank you, ladies!!  The three of us had a wonderful date night!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

MAGJES said:


> Love the Desert Mauve paired with white pants. Looks great!



Thanks, magjes!  



GemsBerry said:


> I'd never think mauve would go well with so many colors. And you look great with it! nice job!!



Thanks, gemsberry!  DM goes with so much more than I had anticipated.  I am hoping my silly mod pics will show the versatility in color pairing as well as styling.



PurseLoveSF said:


> Love it, *C4H!* She is so versatile! Lookin fab!!
> Thank you, ladies!!  The three of us had a wonderful date night!



Love your mod pics, PurseLoveSF!  And thank you!


----------



## LibJames

PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night... dinner and a movie with DBF (and Elsie)!


You look so gorgeous PurseLoveSF!!!!!!


----------



## joope

Excited to share this citrus!!! Excuse me for the not so clear and not so nice mod pix as I just sling and snap, not going anywhere. See, the tag still on........ Fresh from oven!!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Love your mod pics, PurseLoveSF!  And thank you!



Thanks, *C4H*! 



LibJames said:


> You look so gorgeous PurseLoveSF!!!!!!



Aww, thanks, girlie!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

joope said:


> Excited to share this citrus!!! Excuse me for the not so clear and not so nice mod pix as I just sling and snap, not going anywhere. See, the tag still on........ Fresh from oven!!!



I commented on your reveal thread already, but OM looks SOOOO good on you!! Perfect with your white outfit!!


----------



## ppinkiwi

joope said:


> Excited to share this citrus!!! Excuse me for the not so clear and not so nice mod pix as I just sling and snap, not going anywhere. See, the tag still on........ Fresh from oven!!!



So cute, joope! I love the orange and white combo; it's so fresh and summery. Normally I'm not a huge fan of orange, but you are rockin' that Paraty, and making me an orange mechanic lover!


----------



## ppinkiwi

PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night... dinner and a movie with DBF (and Elsie)!



Such an adorable outfit, PurseLove! It looks cozy but sexy at the same time; makes me think of sitting by the fire post-skiing (albeit very glamorously!).


----------



## kdo

Love the pop of color!  So fresh against white.  



joope said:


> Excited to share this citrus!!! Excuse me for the not so clear and not so nice mod pix as I just sling and snap, not going anywhere. See, the tag still on........ Fresh from oven!!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

ppinkiwi said:


> Such an adorable outfit, PurseLove! It looks cozy but sexy at the same time; makes me think of sitting by the fire post-skiing (albeit very glamorously!).



You are too sweet, girlie!! Thanks for your lovely comment!!  We've already been getting chilly, fall-esque weather this week, so it was a cozy, snuggly kind of night! I was scared Elsie might be a summer-only bag, but I think I'll just have to make her the sexy ski bunny of my bags this F/W! :giggles:


----------



## Cupcake2008

PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night... dinner and a movie with DBF (and Elsie)!


 
 You look stunning! The whole look is beautiful and Elsie is as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Cupcake2008

joope said:


> Excited to share this citrus!!! Excuse me for the not so clear and not so nice mod pix as I just sling and snap, not going anywhere. See, the tag still on........ Fresh from oven!!!


 
Wow!  Simply stunning, Joope!  Your white outfit shows her off beautifully!  Love her!


----------



## kdo

Sorry for the poor quality and lack of time to do a proper reveal.  Here my new to me small Ethel in turquoise.


----------



## Cicimelon

jp_536,

This is my first post on TPF! I am seriously considering getting a neutral colored medium paraty - in licorice specifically (it's been sitting in my online "shopping bag" for 2 weeks now). I've done a ton of research and read a LOT of threads here, but I'm a bit confused by the different shades. Would you be able to describe the "licorice" color some more and how it compares with "desert mauve" and "old pink"?

Thanks in advance!



jp_536 said:


> Took her (Licorice Paraty) out wine tasting today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803225
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803227
> 
> 
> In the car (daylight), on my lap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803228
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803229
> 
> 
> With flash


----------



## joope

Kdo, I love this color!!!! The leather looks so rich!!!


----------



## joope

Please forgive me as I really love my paraty, brought her out today, again........


----------



## airborne

loving the color combo, pretty paraty


----------



## LibJames

kdo said:


> Sorry for the poor quality and lack of time to do a proper reveal.  Here my new to me small Ethel in turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 1814510


How adorable! I love that bag!!


----------



## LibJames

joope said:


> Please forgive me as I really love my paraty, brought her out today, again........


I think I can speak for most of us here when I say NEVER APOLOGIZE! We looooove pictures on this forum!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Cupcake2008 said:


> You look stunning! The whole look is beautiful and Elsie is as gorgeous as ever!



Awww, thanks *cupcake*!! You're the best! 



kdo said:


> Sorry for the poor quality and lack of time to do a proper reveal.  Here my new to me small Ethel in turquoise.



What a cutie!!! I looooove her! Love that turquoise... yay Ethel! 



joope said:


> Please forgive me as I really love my paraty, brought her out today, again........



That leather is so scrumptious.... T...D...F!


----------



## GemsBerry

Love your small  Ethel in turquoise, *Kdo*!
and your nails



kdo said:


> Sorry for the poor quality and lack of time to do a proper reveal. Here my new to me small Ethel in turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 1814510


----------



## kdo

Thank you, girls!  The leather is fabulous, simliar to my Heli but not as thick.  Ethel is my perfect companion and I love the color combo, the handles, and functionality is a bonus!  I've been on the Ethel quest for a very long time and thanks to a sweet tpfer, I'm finally able to call this Ethel my little baby.




LibJames said:


> How adorable! I love that bag!!


 


PurseLoveSF said:


> What a cutie!!! I looooove her! Love that turquoise... yay Ethel!


 


GemsBerry said:


> Love your small Ethel in turquoise, *Kdo*!
> and your nails


----------



## MrsJstar

joope said:


> Please forgive me as I really love my paraty, brought her out today, again........


Don't appoligize!! We could never get sick of the gorgeous eye candy!! That color is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## uadjit

jp_536 said:


> Took her (Licorice Paraty) out wine tasting today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803225
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803227
> 
> 
> In the car (daylight), on my lap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803228
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803229
> 
> 
> With flash



I thought you should know that this post totally sold me on the Licorice Paraty and I have one on the way from ****** right now.


----------



## jp_536

uadjit said:
			
		

> I thought you should know that this post totally sold me on the Licorice Paraty and I have one on the way from ****** right now.



Woohoo!!! Congrats!! Can't wait to see your mod pics!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Desert Mauve chillin with a couple of new sweaters.


----------



## woody

Beautiful bag and nice sweaters. Love the bottle green colour. Where can I get it?


----------



## woody

LibJames said:


> I think I can speak for most of us here when I say NEVER APOLOGIZE! We looooove pictures on this forum!


 
I agree - I wish there were more .  I think Chloe bags are hugely underrated.  I don't know why they aren't the most popular bags on the forum.  They are good quality, durable and feminine . So yes please post more pics and I am going to try to start posting more as well.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

woody said:


> Beautiful bag and nice sweaters. Love the bottle green colour. Where can I get it?



Thanks, woody.  The sweater on the left is from asos currently available http://us.asos.com/ASOS-Chunky-Rib-...MvQXNvcy1DaHVua3ktUmliLUNhcmRpZ2FuL1Byb2Qvand soooooo soft!  Sweater on right is by Kenzo homme, currently sold out on their website.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Desert Mauve chillin with a couple of new sweaters.



Breathtaking, as always! 



woody said:


> I agree - I wish there were more .  I think Chloe bags are hugely underrated.  I don't know why they aren't the most popular bags on the forum.  They are good quality, durable and feminine . So yes please post more pics and I am going to try to start posting more as well.



Ain't that the truth!  Chloe's an easy gal to fall in love with hehe... and yes, ladies, keep the reveals and mod shots comin!


----------



## woody

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Thanks, woody. The sweater on the left is from asos currently available http://us.asos.com/ASOS-Chunky-Rib-...MvQXNvcy1DaHVua3ktUmliLUNhcmRpZ2FuL1Byb2Qvand soooooo soft! Sweater on right is by Kenzo homme, currently sold out on their website.


 
Thanks crazy its the middle of winter here so I am drawn to anything that looks cosy and warm at the moment.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

PurseLoveSF said:


> Breathtaking, as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth!  Chloe's an easy gal to fall in love with hehe... and yes, ladies, keep the reveals and mod shots comin!



Thanks, lady!  And might I say, I may have another reveal coming sooooon!  Maybe a mod pic to go along.... 



woody said:


> Thanks crazy its the middle of winter here so I am drawn to anything that looks cosy and warm at the moment.



I hear ya.  It's been kinda sweater weather-y up in Seattle too.  The mornings and evenings have been getting chillier, which means more cozy sweaters!


----------



## beachgirl38

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Thanks, lady! And might I say, I may have another reveal coming sooooon! Maybe a mod pic to go along....
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. It's been kinda sweater weather-y up in Seattle too. The mornings and evenings have been getting chillier, which means more cozy sweaters!


 
Oooh, can't wait for the new reveal!  Love that the Chloe forum is so alive!  Loving all these modeling pics!  I love Chloe!  Keep them coming!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Me and my new large Black Marcie tote:


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Thanks, lady!  And might I say, I may have another reveal coming sooooon!  Maybe a mod pic to go along....



Ooooooooh, another reveal!! I can't wait!! 



DoubleDutch said:


> Me and my new large Black Marcie tote:



Your Black Marcie is fab, *doubledutch*!!  Looks amazing on you... and I love your dress!


----------



## beauty24x7

Once again with my Marcie skin &#58388;&#57606;


----------



## OverForTea

That is the most fabulous bag ever, and it looks great on you!  Love the color--Wish it wasn't so hard to find.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

beauty24x7 said:


> Once again with my Marcie skin &#58388;&#57606;



 Omg, your Skin Marcie is bonkers gorgeous and looks absolutely STUNNING on you! Looooooove!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

The way you ladies are rockin' the Marcies, makes me want one or some!

With my DM... Gosh, I love her! (second pic's colors more true to life)


----------



## designerdiva40

Finally got around to taking some pics of my week old Paraty which I haven't stopped using.....I love it & just wish I'd bought one sooner

Mastic Paraty


----------



## GemsBerry

Thank you for sharing this *Crazy4Handbags*. Awesome craftmanship and colour!



Crazy4Handbags said:


> The way you ladies are rockin' the Marcies, makes me want one or some!
> 
> With my DM... Gosh, I love her! (second pic's colors more true to life)


----------



## GemsBerry

*Designerdiva40*, looks very pretty on you! What is this beautiful green colour?



designerdiva40 said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of my week old Paraty which I haven't stopped using.....I love it & just wish I'd bought one sooner
> 
> Mastic Paraty


----------



## designerdiva40

GemsBerry said:


> *Designerdiva40*, looks very pretty on you! What is this beautiful green colour?



Hi I think my pics make it look green although it has got olive undertones IYKWIM.....the colour is mastic which is a taupe beige colour.....I've received quite a few compliments on the colour but its so hard to capture the colour & especially with a rubbish Iphone camera......there not the greatest for taking pics with


----------



## GemsBerry

Thank you, olive undertones sound very attractive to me as I'm thinking to get my next Chloe in military green/olive color range. I'm always amazed how pictures IRL look different from dept stores' sites, Chloe has such a complex colour pigments.



designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I think my pics make it look green although it has got olive undertones IYKWIM.....the colour is mastic which is a taupe beige colour.....I've received quite a few compliments on the colour but its so hard to capture the colour & especially with a rubbish Iphone camera......there not the greatest for taking pics with


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you for sharing this *Crazy4Handbags*. Awesome craftmanship and colour!



You're very welcome and it's my pleasure!  Now to decide on my next Paraty color.... I am far too fickle to choose one, might as well get one now and plan on the others soon after, instead of choosing just one.  Because who are we kidding, I'm going to end up with an army of these.  And yes, you Chloé ladies will have to endure my silly pics. So sorry!


----------



## sunglow

Safari Marcie going for a ride


----------



## PurseLoveSF

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of my week old Paraty which I haven't stopped using.....I love it & just wish I'd bought one sooner



Looks beautiful on you, *designerdiva*! Mastic is a fantastic color!! 



sunglow said:


> Safari Marcie going for a ride



Safari Marcie! Omg, I've been in love with this color since it came out. She's a beauty, *sunglow*!


----------



## cookiesnomore

sunglow said:


> Safari Marcie going for a ride
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826149



I Die! Gorgeous color! I kind of want Marcie in every color available.


----------



## llson

Beautiful Safari!!


----------



## beachgirl38

I love all these modeling pics - keep em coming!


----------



## Cupcake2008

kdo said:
			
		

> Sorry for the poor quality and lack of time to do a proper reveal.  Here my new to me small Ethel in turquoise.



Kdo - love the turquoise and she is Super cute!


----------



## Cupcake2008

DoubleDutch said:
			
		

> Me and my new large Black Marcie tote:



DoubleDutch, loving your beautiful Marcie and you look fantastic! Thank you for posting your pic! Loving all the mod shots here


----------



## Cupcake2008

beauty24x7 said:
			
		

> Once again with my Marcie skin &#58388;&#57606;



What a fab neutral colour and you look gorgeous! All these pics of Marcies, I so want one!!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Crazy4Handbags said:
			
		

> The way you ladies are rockin' the Marcies, makes me want one or some!
> 
> With my DM... Gosh, I love her! (second pic's colors more true to life)



Amazing pics, C4H! Makes me want to stroke the leather on your pics! Desert mauve is gorgeous and looks so versatile


----------



## Cupcake2008

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Finally got around to taking some pics of my week old Paraty which I haven't stopped using.....I love it & just wish I'd bought one sooner
> 
> Mastic Paraty



DD, wow, your paraty looks you looks amazing! You wear her well and really suits you! Love it!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Crazy4Handbags said:
			
		

> You're very welcome and it's my pleasure!  Now to decide on my next Paraty color.... I am far too fickle to choose one, might as well get one now and plan on the others soon after, instead of choosing just one.  Because who are we kidding, I'm going to end up with an army of these.  And yes, you Chloé ladies will have to endure my silly pics. So sorry!



Looking forward to enduring all of your pics! I'm the same as you, far too fickle and can never settle for one when I want them all!


----------



## Cupcake2008

sunglow said:
			
		

> Safari Marcie going for a ride



Sunglow, your safari is beautiful and I love the way the sun is shining on her


----------



## Cupcake2008

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> Oooh, can't wait for the new reveal!  Love that the Chloe forum is so alive!  Loving all these modeling pics!  I love Chloe!  Keep them coming!



Completely agree, Beachgirl! The Chloe forum has become so alive lately and it deserves to be. They are so underrated.

I saw a beautiful cream Marcie on someone in Leicester Square, London last Tuesday and that's the first time I've seen one on someone outside of a store. I had to double take and I would have complemented her on her Marcie if bf wasn't with me - he already thinks I have an obsession but don't want him to know the extent of the obsession! :giggles:

Keep all the pictures coming, lovely ladies, even if they're not new reveals! Love them all


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Me and Elsie... golly, I love this bag!


----------



## kdo

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Me and Elsie... golly, I love this bag!



You look great!  Your Elsie really pops against your outfit.


----------



## kdo

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Kdo - love the turquoise and she is Super cute!



Thank you!  I just love carrying her -- she's a special little bag.


----------



## LibJames

WOMAN! you and your SHOOOOOOOES! 



PurseLoveSF said:


> Me and Elsie... golly, I love this bag!


----------



## Cupcake2008

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Me and Elsie... golly, I love this bag!



You look amazing, as does Elsie! First, I was like ooh, Elsie is just stunning and then ooh, I like the skirt, ooh I like the top....I love it all! You always look stunning


----------



## PurseLoveSF

kdo said:


> You look great!  Your Elsie really pops against your outfit.





LibJames said:


> WOMAN! you and your SHOOOOOOOES!





Cupcake2008 said:


> You look amazing, as does Elsie! First, I was like ooh, Elsie is just stunning and then ooh, I like the skirt, ooh I like the top....I love it all! You always look stunning



Thank you so very much, lovely ladies!  Omg, there has been such a surge in Chloe gorgeousness lately on this forum and I love it .... it's been reveal eye candy galore!  I myself am dying and antsy because Elsie may be getting a very special sister soon...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Cupcake2008 said:


> Amazing pics, C4H! Makes me want to stroke the leather on your pics! Desert mauve is gorgeous and looks so versatile





Cupcake2008 said:


> Looking forward to enduring all of your pics! I'm the same as you, far too fickle and can never settle for one when I want them all!



Thanks, cupcake, you're a sweetheart! 



PurseLoveSF said:


> Me and Elsie... golly, I love this bag!



You and Elsie are gorgeous!  I'm beginning to think I need this style because of you... 
OMG! Did you find what I think you found? Your HG?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Crazy4Handbags said:


> You and Elsie are gorgeous!  I'm beginning to think I need this style because of you...
> OMG! Did you find what I think you found? Your HG?



Aww, thanks, girlie!!  You should so get one! I never imagined it would be so versatile, and I use the long strap all the time and it's so comfy and holds so much!

Someone was selling a black version w/ rose gold HW on the Bonz, and I was like  holy moly, come to mama! So hot! They've got all sorts of cute Elsies coming out this season too.... pink, and purple, and a hobo version and such!

As to your question...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

PurseLoveSF said:


> Aww, thanks, girlie!!  You should so get one! I never imagined it would be so versatile, and I use the long strap all the time and it's so comfy and holds so much!
> 
> Someone was selling a black version w/ rose gold HW on the Bonz, and I was like  holy moly, come to mama! So hot! They've got all sorts of cute Elsies coming out this season too.... pink, and purple, and a hobo version and such!
> 
> As to your question...



Black with Rosegold?  That's going to be so beautiful with Elsie's gorgeous lock front and center!!!  I am totally jelly!

And big congrats to you for your persistence and hunting skills, I knew you wanted it badly enough to find one soon.  You must be so happy!  Can't wait to see your pretty mod shots with her!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Black with Rosegold?  That's going to be so beautiful with Elsie's gorgeous lock front and center!!!  I am totally jelly!
> 
> And big congrats to you for your persistence and hunting skills, I knew you wanted it badly enough to find one soon.  You must be so happy!  Can't wait to see your pretty mod shots with her!



Oh! :lolots: _I'm_ not getting black rose gold Elsie! I wish!! Hehe I was just trying to enable you on Elsie!  I WISH I could have twin Elsies, but I'm afraid before I can double up on anything, I just HAVE to have one each of the Elsie-Paraty-Marcie trifecta! Oh, lordy, if I had twin rose gold Elsies though, I think I would die and photograph them together all the time like real twin baby girls and my DBF will have thought I officially lost it.

No, I'm getting what you originally thought I'm getting! Tehehehe.... :giggles:


----------



## louis the 3rd

beachgirl38 said:


> Ha! Your dh is so funny!  It is nice to have a place to share our excitement for something we just love - our bags!  I am telling you, no one at all in my life - family, friends - like bags.  My sister & mom just buy any one from Target.  My friends too.  They would never pay more than $50, maybe (I mean a huge stretch) $100 for a single bag.  So I come here to share the excitement!  I also love seeing pictures!
> 
> You look so pretty & thank you for posting pics. I use my paraty most out of all of my bags.  The more I wear it the nicer it looks!


beachgirl38, I know what you mean about loving this forum! I don't have many people in my life who are as excited about bags as I am, so it's nice to come here and share the excitement with true bag fanatics!


----------



## Esquared72

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Oh! :lolots: I'm not getting black rose gold Elsie! I wish!! Hehe I was just trying to enable you on Elsie!  I WISH I could have twin Elsies, but I'm afraid before I can double up on anything, I just HAVE to have one each of the Elsie-Paraty-Marcie trifecta! Oh, lordy, if I had twin rose gold Elsies though, I think I would die and photograph them together all the time like real twin baby girls and my DBF will have thought I officially lost it.
> 
> No, I'm getting what you originally thought I'm getting! Tehehehe.... :giggles:



I am dying to know what you have coming your way!!!! What is it???


----------



## PurseLoveSF

eehlers said:


> I am dying to know what you have coming your way!!!! What is it???



*eehlers*!!  I've been a bad girl... I broke my ban! But she will be soooooo worth it!

I'm joining.... Club Paraty!!  The color is a surprise!! I've been dying waiting for her... she was impossible to find and finally Shari from Chloe LV tracked one down for me soooo.... she's on her way straight from Paris!!  I am positively dying right now until she's mine!

Maybe some mod pics of your lovely Rock will tide me over in the meantime


----------



## Eavish

I just wanted to share my new purchase from last week. My first Chloe bag! This is the large size. I wore it today with skinny leg jeans and a plain top.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Eavish said:


> I just wanted to share my new purchase from last week. My first Chloe bag! This is the large size. I wore it today with skinny leg jeans and a plain top.



Your Paraty looks perfect on you!!  So chic and sophisticated. Congrats on your first of many!


----------



## Esquared72

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> eehlers!!  I've been a bad girl... I broke my ban! But she will be soooooo worth it!
> 
> I'm joining.... Club Paraty!!  The color is a surprise!! I've been dying waiting for her... she was impossible to find and finally Shari from Chloe LV tracked one down for me soooo.... she's on her way straight from Paris!!  I am positively dying right now until she's mine!
> 
> Maybe some mod pics of your lovely Rock will tide me over in the meantime



Wow! Straight from Paris!! I can't wait - I'm so excited for you!! You are going to love Paraty!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

That's awesome!!! Soooooo excited for you! Can't wait to see what you got! 


PurseLoveSF said:


> *eehlers*!!  I've been a bad girl... I broke my ban! But she will be soooooo worth it!
> 
> I'm joining.... Club Paraty!!  The color is a surprise!! I've been dying waiting for her... she was impossible to find and finally Shari from Chloe LV tracked one down for me soooo.... she's on her way straight from Paris!!  I am positively dying right now until she's mine!
> 
> Maybe some mod pics of your lovely Rock will tide me over in the meantime


----------



## Cupcake2008

PLSF - OMG! Woohoo! All the way from Paris? So it's a colour that's hard to get hold of? Is it from a previous season?!  I can't wait to see what you've gotten!


----------



## Eavish

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Your Paraty looks perfect on you!!  So chic and sophisticated. Congrats on your first of many!



Thanks! I was a bit worried about getting the large as it might be a bit big on me. I noticed lots of people with the medium and it looks stunning.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

eehlers said:


> Wow! Straight from Paris!! I can't wait - I'm so excited for you!! You are going to love Paraty!!!





scoobiesmomma said:


> That's awesome!!! Soooooo excited for you! Can't wait to see what you got!





Cupcake2008 said:


> PLSF - OMG! Woohoo! All the way from Paris? So it's a colour that's hard to get hold of? Is it from a previous season?!  I can't wait to see what you've gotten!



Thanks, girlies!! I'll be glued to my front stoop the next few weeks...  



Eavish said:


> Thanks! I was a bit worried about getting the large as it might be a bit big on me. I noticed lots of people with the medium and it looks stunning.



I love the medium typically too, but your Large looks SO good on you!! You carry her really well!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Elsie went to a bridal shower this weekend! She was made for tea and cupcakes...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Eavish said:


> I just wanted to share my new purchase from last week. My first Chloe bag! This is the large size. I wore it today with skinny leg jeans and a plain top.



You pull off the Large Paraty so well!  Just beautiful.



PurseLoveSF said:


> Elsie went to a bridal shower this weekend! She was made for tea and cupcakes...



Adorable you!  Your new Paraty would look so fabulous with this outfit too.  Can't wait for this reveal!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

With my medium black Paraty 








With my new Miu Miu Catwalk sunnies


----------



## scoobiesmomma

You look wonderful as always and another great pairing! 


PurseLoveSF said:


> Elsie went to a bridal shower this weekend! She was made for tea and cupcakes...



Love those pants of yours, too cute! The Paraty looks great against the Pink! 


Crazy4Handbags said:


> With my medium black Paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my new Miu Miu Catwalk sunnies


----------



## marushka

LibJames said:


> I love that it's so tough to get a good, true shot of a Chloe bag's color. They are so lovely and complex in their pigment. I've tried a few times, but keep getting different shades. Here are some action shots!


Hello the bag is really great!! But I have to also mention the shoes, I really like them. They look so comfortable and modern. Could you tell me, where did you get them?
Thank you.


----------



## beachgirl38

Crazy4Handbags said:


> With my medium black Paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my new Miu Miu Catwalk sunnies


 

You look so classy!!  Love your black paraty!  My favorite bag ever!


----------



## beachgirl38

PurseLoveSF said:


> Elsie went to a bridal shower this weekend! She was made for tea and cupcakes...


 
You always look so pretty!  I really love that bag, very ladylike & classy!


----------



## LibJames

marushka said:


> Hello the bag is really great!! But I have to also mention the shoes, I really like them. They look so comfortable and modern. Could you tell me, where did you get them?
> Thank you.


 
Thanks! They are TOMS shoes. When you buy a pair a child in need recieves a new pair, so they are charitable shoes as well. 

I bought mine at Nordstrom, though I'm sure TOMS has their own website. They have SOOO many fun colors and patterns. I have a couple pairs - they are like slippers!


----------



## LibJames

PurseLoveSF said:


> Elsie went to a bridal shower this weekend! She was made for tea and cupcakes...


 
Very, very pretty. I think you might outshine the bag in this one...


----------



## LibJames

Crazy4Handbags said:


> With my medium black Paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my new Miu Miu Catwalk sunnies


 

Love the top! I also loooove the glasses! I tried a similar pair by Elizabeth and James but couldn't pull them off. I wish I could!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

scoobiesmomma said:


> Love those pants of yours, too cute! The Paraty looks great against the Pink!



Thanks, J! 



beachgirl38 said:


> You look so classy!!  Love your black paraty!  My favorite bag ever!



Thanks, beachgirl!  



LibJames said:


> Love the top! I also loooove the glasses! I tried a similar pair by Elizabeth and James but couldn't pull them off. I wish I could!!



I think I know which e and j sunnies you tried on, I tried them too but didn't work on me as well as these do!  Also tried the similar Karen Walker.  The Miu Mius extend more outward and upward, and they sit a little higher, so it'll work with more faces, in my opinion.  I hope you'll try these, they really are excellent cat eyes.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Adorable you!  Your new Paraty would look so fabulous with this outfit too.  Can't wait for this reveal!





Crazy4Handbags said:


> With my medium black Paraty



Thanks *C4H*, and yowza!! Looking fab, girl!!  Love the peplum AND the pants AND the sunnies!! Perfect combo with your dreamy black Paraty! 



scoobiesmomma said:


> You look wonderful as always and another great pairing!



Thanks *scoobiesmomma*!!  Can't wait for a little Paraty in my life... just one Chloe is NOT enough!



beachgirl38 said:


> You always look so pretty!  I really love that bag, very ladylike & classy!



Thank you, *beachgirl*!!  I can't help feeling super girly when I carry her!!



LibJames said:


> Very, very pretty. I think you might outshine the bag in this one...



Aww, thanks, lady!!  You are too sweet


----------



## marushka

LibJames said:


> Thanks! They are TOMS shoes. When you buy a pair a child in need recieves a new pair, so they are charitable shoes as well.
> 
> I bought mine at Nordstrom, though I'm sure TOMS has their own website. They have SOOO many fun colors and patterns. I have a couple pairs - they are like slippers!


Oh, that is great, I would like to order some. 
Which color have you got? I found these two and can not decide
Ash Canvas Women's Classics
and
Chocolate Canvas Women's Classics
Thank you again.


----------



## marushka

beachgirl38 said:


> Hi! thank you! the cobalt blue dress is from anthropologie. they still have them online. i love this dress you can wear casual or dressed up with a belt!


Thank you for your tip. 
I ordered them yesterday and I was really lucky-they were in Sale.

Im really looking forward to them.
Thanks again.


----------



## beachgirl38

^^  You're welcome!!  So happy you got it on sale!


----------



## warittak

PurseLoveSF said:


> Thanks, girlies!! I'll be glued to my front stoop the next few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the medium typically too, but your Large looks SO good on you!! You carry her really well!!


I agree that it looks perfect on your frame (and great with the outfit)! I have the large Paraty currently and I think it's a little big on me since I'm shorter (5'4) but I love her too much to sell. I used to own a medium-sized Paraty and I think that size suited me better. Oh well. : /


----------



## Eavish

Here are some more pictures of my large Paraty, I took her out today since the weather was so nice.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Eavish said:


> Here are some more pictures of my large Paraty, I took her out today since the weather was so nice.



Wow, you ROCK that Paraty, *eavish*!  Hot!!!!

Keep the mod pics comin, ladies!!


----------



## Esquared72

Getting ready for work with Rock Paraty...she's helping to make Monday a little more bearable.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

eehlers said:


> Getting ready for work with Rock Paraty...she's helping to make Monday a little more bearable.



Ahhhh, love it, *E*! She looks gorgeous on you as usual  Nothing like the perfect bag to take away the Monday blahs!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my lovely Rock Paraty again today. She goes with everything!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Me and my mini Paddington. I think she's a summer-girl, since I never really use her during wither. Maybe it's the color?

Anyway, pictures!


----------



## warittak

This is my favorite Chloe bag - medium Marcie (w/ strap). It goes with everything!


----------



## kix55

COPENHAGEN said:


> Me and my mini Paddington. I think she's a summer-girl, since I never really use her during wither. Maybe it's the color?
> 
> Anyway, pictures!
> 
> View attachment 1851474
> View attachment 1851473



Beautiful paddy! So refreshing to see someone carrying this bag again!


----------



## kdo

Happy to see all the Chloe girls posing with their beauties!  You all look fabulous!  Keep them coming!


----------



## Eavish

COPENHAGEN said:
			
		

> Me and my mini Paddington. I think she's a summer-girl, since I never really use her during wither. Maybe it's the color?
> 
> Anyway, pictures!



Nice overall outfit!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

kix55 said:


> Beautiful paddy! So refreshing to see someone carrying this bag again!





Eavish said:


> Nice overall outfit!


Thank you so much, ladies


----------



## Cupcake2008

kdo said:


> Happy to see all the Chloe girls posing with their beauties! You all look fabulous! Keep them coming!


 
Love all the modelling shots too!  You all look amazing!


----------



## designerdiva40

Cupcake2008 said:


> Love all the modelling shots too!  You all look amazing!



Honey you need to get your Marcie....I have another on its way to me from far far away


----------



## DoubleDutch

designerdiva40 said:


> Honey you need to get your Marcie....I have another on its way to me from far far away


----------



## designerdiva40

DoubleDutch said:


>



Ha ha sweetie...... Dont you agree Marcies are addictive


----------



## PurseLoveSF

eehlers said:


> Carrying my lovely Rock Paraty again today. She goes with everything!



Looking gorge as always, girlie!  Rock does go with everything!  Sigh, could Paraty be more perfect? 



COPENHAGEN said:


> Me and my mini Paddington. I think she's a summer-girl, since I never really use her during wither. Maybe it's the color?
> 
> Anyway, pictures!



Mini P looks STUNNING on you, *copenhagen*!  I love your skirt! 



warittak said:


> This is my favorite Chloe bag - medium Marcie (w/ strap). It goes with everything!



You look fantastic, *warittak*! I don't have one yet, but Medium w/ strap is my favorite Marcie too... it's so versatile! She's beautiful!


----------



## ShannaLisa

my sister just bought one of those blue ones!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Me and Madame Wood gettin to know each other over the long weekend  Happy Labor Day, girlies!


----------



## mona_danya

PurseLoveSF said:


> Me and Madame Wood gettin to know each other over the long weekend  Happy Labor Day, girlies!



Gorgeous...I see you are getting along great!


----------



## Eavish

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Me and Madame Wood gettin to know each other over the long weekend  Happy Labor Day, girlies!



Ooh this looks stunning! 

I'm thinking of getting a medium Paraty.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

mona_danya said:


> Gorgeous...I see you are getting along great!



Thank you, *mona*!! Yes, we are getting along quite nicely... this is the beginning of a beauuuutiful friendship! 



Eavish said:


> Ooh this looks stunning!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a medium Paraty.



Thanks, girl!!  You should so get a medium -- then you have one of each!!  Hehe the medium is the PERFECT size IMO! Holds all the essentials perfectly!


----------



## beachgirl38

PurseLoveSF said:


> Me and Madame Wood gettin to know each other over the long weekend  Happy Labor Day, girlies!


 
So beautiful!  Paraty looks perfect on you!  Congrats!


----------



## PurseXOXO

PurseLoveSF said:


> Me and Madame Wood gettin to know each other over the long weekend  Happy Labor Day, girlies!



You look so posh! Love it!


----------



## lofty

I posted this in my Reveal thread as well, haven't had a chance to take a proper mod shot with my new marcies yet, but I have taken my large maple leaf out in the sun for the first time! Here's a pic of her with my favorite sunnies in natural sunlight.  Love Love love the color! It looks like I own multiple marcies with the maple leaf - sometimes it looks pinkish-red, sometimes brick red, and here it looks coral!


----------



## beachgirl38

lofty said:


> I posted this in my Reveal thread as well, haven't had a chance to take a proper mod shot with my new marcies yet, but I have taken my large maple leaf out in the sun for the first time! Here's a pic of her with my favorite sunnies in natural sunlight.  Love Love love the color! It looks like I own multiple marcies with the maple leaf - sometimes it looks pinkish-red, sometimes brick red, and here it looks coral!


 

Love it!! Congrats!!


----------



## jp_536

Not much of an "action" shot... But here's my Eggplant (medium) Paraty with Essie's Recessionista


----------



## beachgirl38

jp_536 said:


> Not much of an "action" shot... But here's my Eggplant (medium) Paraty with Essie's Recessionista
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860734


 

Wow!!! Stunning! Love the color of your paraty & love how your nail polish matches!

Here is my new tan Marcie, Medium from ******!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

beachgirl38 said:


> So beautiful!  Paraty looks perfect on you!  Congrats!



Thanks, *beachgirl*!! And Tan Marcie Looks perfect on you!! 



PurseXOXO said:


> You look so posh! Love it!



Thanks, *pursexoxo*!! 



lofty said:


> I posted this in my Reveal thread as well, haven't had a chance to take a proper mod shot with my new marcies yet, but I have taken my large maple leaf out in the sun for the first time! Here's a pic of her with my favorite sunnies in natural sunlight.  Love Love love the color! It looks like I own multiple marcies with the maple leaf - sometimes it looks pinkish-red, sometimes brick red, and here it looks coral!



I posted on your reveal thread already, but she is so stunning I had to post here too!!  Gorgy!



jp_536 said:


> Not much of an "action" shot... But here's my Eggplant (medium) Paraty with Essie's Recessionista



*jp*, omg where have you been hiding this beauty?? She's BEAUTIFUL... I think I'm in love!!  More pics, more pics!!!


----------



## jp_536

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Thanks, beachgirl!! And Tan Marcie Looks perfect on you!!
> 
> Thanks, pursexoxo!!
> 
> I posted on your reveal thread already, but she is so stunning I had to post here too!!  Gorgy!
> 
> jp, omg where have you been hiding this beauty?? She's BEAUTIFUL... I think I'm in love!!  More pics, more pics!!!



Thanks plsf! She WAS in hiding bc the DH didn't need to see the Licorice AND this one so close together (time wise). Lol . I bought the eggplant first and then couldn't pass up on the licorice less than a month later. I almost did a triple salchow ("sowcow"-lol) and bought the red too. But I held back!! Hahaha..


----------



## jp_536

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> Wow!!! Stunning! Love the color of your paraty & love how your nail polish matches!
> 
> Here is my new tan Marcie, Medium from ******!!



Thanks beachgirl!! Congrats on your new addition!!  Oooohh... That Erica is so much trouble


----------



## Cupcake2008

jp_536 said:
			
		

> Not much of an "action" shot... But here's my Eggplant (medium) Paraty with Essie's Recessionista



OMG! I love this colour! She's so beautiful! Congratulations! I would love to see more pics please! I can't get over how gorgeous she is!


----------



## GemsBerry

Beautiful Paraty and nails! Eggplant if perfect colour for Fall. 
I can't wait to can get mine from refurbishing.



jp_536 said:


> Not much of an "action" shot... But here's my Eggplant (medium) Paraty with Essie's Recessionista
> View attachment 1860734


----------



## jp_536

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> OMG! I love this colour! She's so beautiful! Congratulations! I would love to see more pics please! I can't get over how gorgeous she is!



Thanks cupcake.. I will try to post more pics today


----------



## jp_536

GemsBerry said:
			
		

> Beautiful Paraty and nails! Eggplant if perfect colour for Fall.
> I can't wait to can get mine from refurbishing.



Thanks gemsberry! Refurb?? What happened?


----------



## GemsBerry

Just paint, I scratched it on the wall a little on the first day of wearing, when my habby pulled me in that old book store with a lot of people and no space to maneuver. I sent it to Chloe Las Vegas, and they were very helpful and took care of it.
Your Paraty looks totally brand new, you seem to take a good care of her


jp_536 said:


> Thanks gemsberry! Refurb?? What happened?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lofty said:


> I posted this in my Reveal thread as well, haven't had a chance to take a proper mod shot with my new marcies yet, but I have taken my large maple leaf out in the sun for the first time! Here's a pic of her with my favorite sunnies in natural sunlight.  Love Love love the color! It looks like I own multiple marcies with the maple leaf - sometimes it looks pinkish-red, sometimes brick red, and here it looks coral!



Gorgeous! Chloe colours are like chameleons!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Love my dove!


----------



## designerdiva40

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love my dove!



Gorgeous bag & gorgeous colour


----------



## beachgirl38

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love my dove!



dove is so gorgeous!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

designerdiva40 said:


> Gorgeous bag & gorgeous colour





beachgirl38 said:


> dove is so gorgeous!!



Thank you ladies


----------



## mona_danya

jp_536 said:


> Not much of an "action" shot... But here's my Eggplant (medium) Paraty with Essie's Recessionista
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860734



This is gorgeous...


----------



## PurseLoveSF

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love my dove!



Breathtaking!!


----------



## sweetfancy

Hi there! looking at a black python paraty but it has lampo on the underside of the zipper... does anyone else have this or does it mean its fake?

Cheers


----------



## yoyotomatoe

PurseLoveSF said:


> Breathtaking!!


Thanks girl! 


sweetfancy said:


> Hi there! looking at a black python paraty but it has lampo on the underside of the zipper... does anyone else have this or does it mean its fake?


Havent had a chance to check mine but here is not the thread to ask. To know for sure you must get it authenticated here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...ules-use-format-post-588674.html#post15315152

And do make sure you read the instructions and post all necessary pictures. Goodluck! Pls do a reveal if authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love my dove!



Goorrrgeous!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rx4dsoul said:


> Goorrrgeous!!!



Dove says "I know" . Thank you !


----------



## lofty

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Love my dove!



So pretty! Your dove looks very different from my dove marcie! Yours looks much more taupe-y, but still gorgeous


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lofty said:


> So pretty! Your dove looks very different from my dove marcie! Yours looks much more taupe-y, but still gorgeous



Thanks lofty! Yes, the dove in paraty and marcie are different, however both beautiful


----------



## dianahuang

Me with my tan chloe marcie in travelling.


----------



## jp_536

GemsBerry said:
			
		

> Just paint, I scratched it on the wall a little on the first day of wearing, when my habby pulled me in that old book store with a lot of people and no space to maneuver. I sent it to Chloe Las Vegas, and they were very helpful and took care of it.
> Your Paraty looks totally brand new, you seem to take a good care of her



Oh, she is pretty new. I've only taken her out a few times before. Think I got her in June. So it's not me... . But I'd say the Paraty is a pretty durable bag. I don't find I have to baby them at all. . I'm surprised yours scratched so easily. . Glad to hear they're prettying her up again


----------



## LibJames

beachgirl38 said:


> Wow!!! Stunning! Love the color of your paraty & love how your nail polish matches!
> 
> Here is my new tan Marcie, Medium from ******!!
> 
> View attachment 1860759


 
  Gorgeous!! So glad you got her!!


----------



## beachgirl38

LibJames said:


> Gorgeous!! So glad you got her!!



thank you so much! i am finally bag content & will enjoy these bags i have for a long time


----------



## Manolos21

Hello ladies,

I've had this bag for a couple of months, but finally got around to taking a picture with it out! I'm headed to work - casual Friday, which is why I'm dressed down.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Manolos21 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've had this bag for a couple of months, but finally got around to taking a picture with it out! I'm headed to work - casual Friday, which is why I'm dressed down.



Gorgeous...and the beauty of the paraty is you can dress it up or down.


----------



## MAGJES

^^ Agree!


----------



## glowingface

eehlers said:


> Carrying my lovely Rock Paraty again today. She goes with everything!


 
Can you please tell, how tall are you? I am just 5 feet... will the shoulder strap be too long? is it adjustable in any way?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

dianahuang said:


> Me with my tan chloe marcie in travelling.



Love Tan Marcie w/ strap! Looks perfect on you  Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos.. love Chloe travel pics!



Manolos21 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've had this bag for a couple of months, but finally got around to taking a picture with it out! I'm headed to work - casual Friday, which is why I'm dressed down.



Love your Paraty! I have a pebbled version in similar color and she goes with EVERYTHING! Thanks for mod pic!!


----------



## dianahuang

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Love Tan Marcie w/ strap! Looks perfect on you  Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos.. love Chloe travel pics!



Thank you :hug: yes this baby is so great for travelling and easy to maintain. When she's got dirty, i just use wet tissue to wipe it clean


----------



## rx4dsoul

A different kind of action today :


----------



## GemsBerry

Oh my, soooo cute! *Caught in action*



rx4dsoul said:


> A different kind of action today :


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rx4dsoul said:


> A different kind of action today :



Aaaahhhhhh too cute!


----------



## amyx

beachgirl38 said:


> Wow!!! Stunning! Love the color of your paraty & love how your nail polish matches!
> 
> Here is my new tan Marcie, Medium from ******!!
> 
> View attachment 1860759


 
Hi Beachgirl, your marcie is lovely! Is this the same color as your paraty even though they have different names? Thanks!


----------



## amyx

beachgirl38 said:


> Wow!!! Stunning! Love the color of your paraty & love how your nail polish matches!
> 
> Here is my new tan Marcie, Medium from ******!!
> 
> View attachment 1860759


 
Hi Beachgirl, your marcie is lovely! Is this the same color as your paraty even though they have different names? Thanks!


----------



## beachgirl38

amyx said:


> Hi Beachgirl, your marcie is lovely! Is this the same color as your paraty even though they have different names? Thanks!



thank you so much amyx!  yes, my caramel paraty is the exact same color as my tan marcie!! paraty is saks 2011 & marcie is ****** 2012.  even though they are the same color i just love them & they are both special. that is my favorite color bag too!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Chloe boots =)


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Sweetyqbk said:


> Chloe boots =)



Great boot!!


----------



## amyx

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> thank you so much amyx!  yes, my caramel paraty is the exact same color as my tan marcie!! paraty is saks 2011 & marcie is ****** 2012.  even though they are the same color i just love them & they are both special. that is my favorite color bag too!



You are one lucky girl! Enjoy your beauties!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Medium Marcie in Plum (from AW11 collection)


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Cupcake2008 said:


> Medium Marcie in Plum (from AW11 collection)
> 
> View attachment 1900806
> View attachment 1900807
> View attachment 1900808


Looks great on you cupcake! The colour is real pretty.


----------



## Daniellina

Manolos21 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've had this bag for a couple of months, but finally got around to taking a picture with it out! I'm headed to work - casual Friday, which is why I'm dressed down.



Love it, it's the perfect color


----------



## pennydreadful

Hi ladies!! You all ready for a throwback??  This is my '05 chocolate paddington in the bathroom at my internship. I know they're technically out of vogue, but no one here can really tell.


----------



## pennydreadful

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Medium Marcie in Plum (from AW11 collection)



I LOVE the color!! Marcie looks great on you!!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my medium Rock Paraty today.  I love my RMs and I love my vintage Coach bags, but this bag has solidly cemented itself as my favorite bag...she's just the bestest!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

eehlers said:


> Carrying my medium Rock Paraty today.  I love my RMs and I love my vintage Coach bags, but this bag has solidly cemented itself as my favorite bag...she's just the bestest!


I agree...she is lovely!


----------



## Lvlooker

joope said:


> Excited to share this citrus!!! Excuse me for the not so clear and not so nice mod pix as I just sling and snap, not going anywhere. See, the tag still on........ Fresh from oven!!!


Love it, and where did you get your blouse?  What brand is it? It's adorable.


----------



## Esquared72

A bit of a ghostly action shot this morning...me and Rock Paraty through the reflection of my office window.


----------



## beauty24x7

Got my sis to join the Chloe team!! Her tan Marcie &#128525;&#128079;&#128588;


----------



## trumanfinn

dianahuang said:


> Me with my tan chloe marcie in travelling.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868039



What size is this? Thanks!


----------



## Maijp

sorry for wrong pic


----------



## lovesmonster

trumanfinn said:


> What size is this? Thanks!



That should be a small/med tan marcie with strap! (: I'm coveting it too, haha


----------



## dianahuang

trumanfinn said:


> What size is this? Thanks!



small with strap


----------



## trumanfinn

Thanks!!
Yes, I neeeeed one of those in my life- it's beautiful!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Out today with my new Marcie!! I LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

scoobiesmomma said:


> Out today with my new Marcie!! I LOVE this bag!!!



You look great!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

yoyotomatoe said:


> You look great!



Thank you!


----------



## Cupcake2008

scoobiesmomma said:


> Out today with my new Marcie!! I LOVE this bag!!!


 
 You look fantastic!!!


----------



## Kavasi

zeitgeist4 said:


> And here is my other Chloe, a gris clair 2-zip Gladys...


Dear Ladies, 
I am new to the forum. I have joined after I have burnt my fingers on a fake Chloe from eBay. I have since bought another one but wanted a bit of reassurance before I pay. 
It is the Marcier across body, big size. On the picture, it has a leather sample tied to the paper tags. Can this be authentic? The seller says there is a leather tag with a serial number in the inside pocket but no hologram. I am waiting for her to send me a pic.
I hav been trying to post a question but I am new to the site and I have a feeling it is not the right palce for it. Please help! 
I am looking forward to hearing any replies.
The bag is still on the eBay site in the completed listings, ended with BIN of £200. 
Many thanks in advance to everyone who spares a minute to reply,
Kind regards, 
Kavasi.


----------



## Kavasi

WOW! It is such a lovely bag!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Kavasi said:


> Dear Ladies,
> I am new to the forum. I have joined after I have burnt my fingers on a fake Chloe from eBay. I have since bought another one but wanted a bit of reassurance before I pay.
> It is the Marcier across body, big size. On the picture, it has a leather sample tied to the paper tags. Can this be authentic? The seller says there is a leather tag with a serial number in the inside pocket but no hologram. I am waiting for her to send me a pic.
> I hav been trying to post a question but I am new to the site and I have a feeling it is not the right palce for it. Please help!
> I am looking forward to hearing any replies.
> The bag is still on the eBay site in the completed listings, ended with BIN of £200.
> Many thanks in advance to everyone who spares a minute to reply,
> Kind regards,
> Kavasi.


 
Hi Kavasi and welcome to the forum!! :welcome2:  Everyone's lovely on here so feel free to ask any questions 

Post the link to the listing on here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...ase-read-rules-use-format-post-775574-24.html

The lovely authenticators will be able to help to authenticate it.  To be honest though, the large cross-body Marcie for £200 sounds like too much of a bargain to be true but good luck, you never know!


----------



## Kavasi

Cupcake2008 said:


> Hi Kavasi and welcome to the forum!! :welcome2:  Everyone's lovely on here so feel free to ask any questions
> 
> Post the link to the listing on here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...ase-read-rules-use-format-post-775574-24.html
> 
> The lovely authenticators will be able to help to authenticate it.  To be honest though, the large cross-body Marcie for £200 sounds like too much of a bargain to be true but good luck, you never know!



Thank you for getting back to me. I am afraid I am unable to post a link to the listing, as my acocunt is restricted as I have only joined today
The bag was bought in ebay.co.uk , it is still there in the completed listings. The same bag is there in the completed listing as unsold for 99 p as the seller ended that bidding and relisted with a BIN. 
The seller is not sure herself, she said there is an inside tag with numbers 011056-12 but no hologram, the paper tags have a hole and a rope throught them and there is a leather sample on them as well, that worries me. I do not think Chloe bags come with a leather sample.
I wish I could post the link, but I am so new to the site ...
Many thanks for all your help, 
K.


----------



## Kavasi

The listing was called Chloe Marcie calfskin across-body satchel bag in cognac RRP695.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Cupcake2008 said:


> You look fantastic!!!



Thanks so much! I am really loving this beauty!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Kavasi said:


> Thank you for getting back to me. I am afraid I am unable to post a link to the listing, as my acocunt is restricted as I have only joined today
> The bag was bought in ebay.co.uk , it is still there in the completed listings. The same bag is there in the completed listing as unsold for 99 p as the seller ended that bidding and relisted with a BIN.
> The seller is not sure herself, she said there is an inside tag with numbers 011056-12 but no hologram, the paper tags have a hole and a rope throught them and there is a leather sample on them as well, that worries me. I do not think Chloe bags come with a leather sample.
> I wish I could post the link, but I am so new to the site ...
> Many thanks for all your help,
> K.


Hi welcome to tpf. You shouldn't have a problem posting anything being new, you just can't pm. Maybe you should try again. I started off on tpf posting to authentication threads and never had an issue.


----------



## Kavasi

Cupcake2008 said:


> Hi Kavasi and welcome to the forum!! :welcome2:  Everyone's lovely on here so feel free to ask any questions
> 
> Post the link to the listing on here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...ase-read-rules-use-format-post-775574-24.html
> 
> The lovely authenticators will be able to help to authenticate it.  To be honest though, the large cross-body Marcie for £200 sounds like too much of a bargain to be true but good luck, you never know!



I have tried again and the message said I am not permitted to start thread of my own but I am welcome to participate in the discussions. I could not do it 
There doesnot seem to be alink for me to start a thread


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Kavasi said:


> I have tried again and the message said I am not permitted to start thread of my own but I am welcome to participate in the discussions. I could not do it
> There doesnot seem to be alink for me to start a thread



Hi Kavasi cupcake isn't telling you to start a thread. She is telling you to "post" your authenticity question (like how you are "posting" right now) to the link she has provided for you which is the "Authenticate this Chloe" link highlighted in blue. Click on that and it will direct you to the authentication thread where you can post your item to have it authenticated by the authenticators. That is how it works here, all the brands have an "authenticate this" thread. Does that make sense? 

But make sure you read the rules as to how to post your item and the pics that are required for the aithenticator to authenticate.


----------



## steph22

Using Gemma today, it's been a while since I got her out.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

steph22 said:


> Using Gemma today, it's been a while since I got her out.
> 
> View attachment 1941641



Oh wow, I love that bag!! Looks great on you!


----------



## steph22

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I love that bag!! Looks great on you!



Thanks x


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Out to dinner last night, enjoying a yummy glass of wine or two....


----------



## yoyotomatoe

scoobiesmomma said:


> Out to dinner last night, enjoying a yummy glass of wine or two....



Oh pretty. What colour is that?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh pretty. What colour is that?



Thanks.  It's Light Tan, but I used a filter and it was at night in that picture, so it's a bit off from real life color.

Here's the same pic unedited:


----------



## GemsBerry

Very pretty colour either with or without filter! I need to fix a  too))



scoobiesmomma said:


> Thanks.  It's Light Tan, but I used a filter and it was at night in that picture, so it's a bit off from real life color.
> 
> Here's the same pic unedited:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

scoobiesmomma said:


> Thanks.  It's Light Tan, but I used a filter and it was at night in that picture, so it's a bit off from real life color.
> 
> Here's the same pic unedited:


Oic it now...love the set up!


----------



## Sarah13

scoobiesmomma said:


> Thanks.  It's Light Tan, but I used a filter and it was at night in that picture, so it's a bit off from real life color.
> 
> Here's the same pic unedited:



Lovely color.


----------



## macaroonchica93

eehlers said:
			
		

> A bit of a ghostly action shot this morning...me and Rock Paraty through the reflection of my office window.



Very nice


----------



## lily25

I haven't posted here for so long, but my love for  Chloé has brought me back hehe!

My Chloé Beata, 21 week belly and I:


----------



## kdo

lily25 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted here for so long, but my love for  Chloé has brought me back hehe!
> 
> My Chloé Beata, 21 week belly and I:



Congrats! Beautiful pic!


----------



## lshcat

lily25 said:


> I haven't posted here for so long, but my love for  Chloé has brought me back hehe!
> 
> My Chloé Beata, 21 week belly and I:




Very pretty!


----------



## lshcat

My first Chloe! Love it.


----------



## GemsBerry

Looks great on you! What is this colour?



lshcat said:


> My first Chloe! Love it.


----------



## lshcat

GemsBerry said:


> Looks great on you! What is this colour?



Thanks!  it is Nut.


----------



## lily25

lshcat said:


> My first Chloe! Love it.



Beautiful Marcie, and Nut is one of my favorite colors! Congrats, great choice for a 1st Chloe!


----------



## Chrissie82

lshcat said:
			
		

> My first Chloe! Love it.



Very Nice !!
Is this the bigger size?


----------



## lshcat

Chrissie82 said:


> Very Nice !!
> Is this the bigger size?




^^ Thanks to both of you!  Yes it's the large hobo. I was scared of the size right out of the box, but with wear and things inside it slouches much smaller.


----------



## beachgirl38

lshcat said:


> My first Chloe! Love it.



I love it! It looks perfect on you! I really love the marcie hobo. Enjoy!


----------



## kdo

lshcat said:
			
		

> My first Chloe! Love it.



Gorgeous!  You look fabulous!


----------



## bagmad73

Here is my Chloe Marcie...taking her out for the first time today.


----------



## julietoscar

bagmad73 said:
			
		

> Here is my Chloe Marcie...taking her out for the first time today.



Looks fab! Is this the medium?


----------



## bagmad73

julietoscar said:


> Looks fab! Is this the medium?



Sorry for the late reply. Yes this is the medium without the long strap


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Hey, lovely ladies!  I don't come around tPF as often as I'd like to, but still loving my Wood Paraty like the day I bought her


----------



## GemsBerry

Looking cool girl:sunnies



PurseLoveSF said:


> Hey, lovely ladies!  I don't come around tPF as often as I'd like to, but still loving my Wood Paraty like the day I bought her


----------



## cat1967

bagmad73 said:


> Here is my Chloe Marcie...taking her out for the first time today.



What is the name of the color please?  She really is a beauty


----------



## beachgirl38

PurseLoveSF said:


> Hey, lovely ladies!  I don't come around tPF as often as I'd like to, but still loving my Wood Paraty like the day I bought her



Beautiful! i took out my caramel paraty & love her so much - I love my chloes!


----------



## bagmad73

cat1967 said:


> What is the name of the color please?  She really is a beauty



Hi there, the colour is Odalisque Pink


----------



## Shivadiva

Large Marcie Hobo in Velvet mauve


----------



## cat1967

bagmad73 said:


> Hi there, the colour is Odalisque Pink



Thank you so much.  I am desperately trying to find the Marcie Medium Tote in a pink, any pink but not mauve.  I am waiting for the 2013 SS ones.  I saw somewhere Paradise Pink but I can't find it in the style I want.  I will keep looking.  I contacted Chloe and they have sent me the email address of a Boutique in France I think.  I am crossing my fingers for it.


----------



## bagmad73

cat1967 said:


> Thank you so much.  I am desperately trying to find the Marcie Medium Tote in a pink, any pink but not mauve.  I am waiting for the 2013 SS ones.  I saw somewhere Paradise Pink but I can't find it in the style I want.  I will keep looking.  I contacted Chloe and they have sent me the email address of a Boutique in France I think.  I am crossing my fingers for it.



Good luck! The right one will come along!


----------



## cat1967

bagmad73 said:


> Good luck! The right one will come along!



Yes, hopefully!


----------



## OverForTea

Shivadiva said:


> Large Marcie Hobo in Velvet mauve
> 
> View attachment 2017398



Gorgeous!! Makes me want a Marcie!


----------



## cmdfsu

Here is my first Chloe Marcie. I Love it! I'm finally getting around to posting pictures and have since acquired a wood paraty as well which I will post next


----------



## cmdfsu

heres my lovely paraty I just acquired by hounding yoyo until she finally relented and sold it to me   J/K
Its not the best pic but its the only one I have on my phone and I'm at work right now...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> heres my lovely paraty I just acquired by hounding yoyo until she finally relented and sold it to me   J/K
> Its not the best pic but its the only one I have on my phone and I'm at work right now...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> Here is my first Chloe Marcie. I Love it! I'm finally getting around to posting pictures and have since acquired a wood paraty as well which I will post next
> 
> View attachment 2020529
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020530



Such a pretty red girl! Now I want the marcie in that style too haha. The influence we have on one another!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My new marcie crossbody


----------



## Manolos21

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> My new marcie crossbody



This is insanely cute!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Manolos21 said:


> This is insanely cute!!



Thank you! I've received so many compliments on her already. So happy I didn't pass it up!


----------



## jp_536

cmdfsu said:
			
		

> Here is my first Chloe Marcie. I Love it! I'm finally getting around to posting pictures and have since acquired a wood paraty as well which I will post next



cmdfsu.. I see what you mean by your newest hobby of motos and purses! Lol! . Love your Marcie with your denim moto!


----------



## jp_536

cmdfsu said:
			
		

> heres my lovely paraty I just acquired by hounding yoyo until she finally relented and sold it to me   J/K
> Its not the best pic but its the only one I have on my phone and I'm at work right now...



I had my Eggplant Paraty out with my moto today as well! . Congrats! Looks alot like my Licorice Paraty!


----------



## shoppingpal

My new Chloe Marcie in suede. Color is cognac.


----------



## cmdfsu

jp_536 said:


> cmdfsu.. I see what you mean by your newest hobby of motos and purses! Lol! . Love your Marcie with your denim moto!



Ugh finding this place has been a blessing and a curse... I've spent more money in the last few months then the last few years


----------



## Shivadiva

cmdfsu said:


> Here is my first Chloe Marcie. I Love it! I'm finally getting around to posting pictures and have since acquired a wood paraty as well which I will post next
> 
> View attachment 2020529
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020530



Looooooooooooooove the colour


----------



## Harper Quinn

Vermillion Marcie


----------



## madelinecl

Harper Quinn said:


> Vermillion Marcie


soooo cute !! I really like it in the vermillion color


----------



## bibble000

Harper Quinn said:


> Vermillion Marcie



love the color!


----------



## simsima

Hi guys,
I wanted to add my question to the chit chat thread but it wouldn't let me since the last reply is older than 133 days, so I am really sorry for posting this here (i cannot start a new thread either).
So I really love the chloe marcie in nubuck leather but i am kind of on the fence about the material. Is it hard to maintain? Is it more like suede? I am not very gentle with my bags which makes me wonder if this is going to be a match made in heaven or a big no-no?
Please let me know 
Thanks!


----------



## mf19

Shivadiva said:


> Large Marcie Hobo in Velvet mauve
> 
> View attachment 2017398



Hi - love your hobo!! May I ask how tall you are?... I'm ordering one today and want to make sure the large is the best size.  I love the slouch in yours!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

simsima said:


> Hi guys,
> I wanted to add my question to the chit chat thread but it wouldn't let me since the last reply is older than 133 days, so I am really sorry for posting this here (i cannot start a new thread either).
> So I really love the chloe marcie in nubuck leather but i am kind of on the fence about the material. Is it hard to maintain? Is it more like suede? I am not very gentle with my bags which makes me wonder if this is going to be a match made in heaven or a big no-no?
> Please let me know
> Thanks!



I can't help you with that but you can still post your question even if the thread is old. There is a box that you can check off that asks if you are sure you still want to post.


----------



## simsima

^ Perfect thank you so much!! I guess I missed that part lol!
Thanks again


----------



## yoyotomatoe

simsima said:


> ^ Perfect thank you so much!! I guess I missed that part lol!
> Thanks again



No prob...I had missed it the first time too


----------



## MAGJES

cmdfsu said:


> Here is my first Chloe Marcie. I Love it! I'm finally getting around to posting pictures and have since acquired a wood paraty as well which I will post next
> 
> View attachment 2020529
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020530



Love this color on the Marcie!  Congrats.


----------



## mf19

cmdfsu said:


> heres my lovely paraty I just acquired by hounding yoyo until she finally relented and sold it to me   J/K
> Its not the best pic but its the only one I have on my phone and I'm at work right now...



This looks so great on you! I never liked the paraty, but I think you just changed my mind. Looks like a need to start hounding tpfers too


----------



## Shivadiva

mf19 said:


> Hi - love your hobo!! May I ask how tall you are?... I'm ordering one today and want to make sure the large is the best size.  I love the slouch in yours!



Hello,

Thank you! I`m quite tall, 1,75 m, the large is really large, but I love this size for a hobo.


----------



## Mellee

Finally got around to doing a collection thread this weekend! Here's a pic of my nutmeg paraty "in action":


----------



## mf19

Mellee said:


> Finally got around to doing a collection thread this weekend! Here's a pic of my nutmeg paraty "in action":
> 
> View attachment 2050205



love it what size is this one?


----------



## Mellee

Thanks! This is the medium


----------



## cmdfsu

mf19 said:


> This looks so great on you! I never liked the paraty, but I think you just changed my mind. Looks like a need to start hounding tpfers too



Its funny, I didn't like the paraty at all at first... but this forum does it to you, eventually after seeing mod shots I started to fall in love with it and than had to have it.


----------



## mf19

cmdfsu said:


> Its funny, I didn't like the paraty at all at first... but this forum does it to you, eventually after seeing mod shots I started to fall in love with it and than had to have it.



agreed - already on the search for one!! good luck with yours


----------



## Shivadiva

Love the Paraty!
Shooping with my Marcie Hobo:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Shivadiva said:


> Love the Paraty!
> Shooping with my Marcie Hobo:
> 
> View attachment 2053821



Love the colour!

And your kitty is so cute! What is the breed?


----------



## beachgirl38

Mellee said:


> Finally got around to doing a collection thread this weekend! Here's a pic of my nutmeg paraty "in action":
> 
> View attachment 2050205



Love it Mellee!!  So glad you still love your paraty!  I still use my caramel often!


----------



## beachgirl38

Shivadiva said:


> Love the Paraty!
> Shooping with my Marcie Hobo:
> 
> View attachment 2053821



Oh how I love the Marcie hobo!  If only I can have them all.....

You wear her well!


----------



## Shivadiva

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love the colour!
> 
> And your kitty is so cute! What is the breed?



Unfortunately the Kitty is not mine, I' d Love to have one like this!


----------



## Shivadiva

beachgirl38 said:


> Oh how I love the Marcie hobo!  If only I can have them all.....
> 
> You wear her well!



Thank you  I ' m addicted too, next on my wishlist is nude pink


----------



## eelyak

Black Fusain Paraty (Small)


----------



## eelyak

Truffle Marcie Pouch

Sorry for the dirty mirror


----------



## cmdfsu

Here's another pic of mg red Marcie (or half of it) I  wear this a lot more than I thought I  would, it goes with so much. My Marcie and paraty get the most use out of all my purses cause I don't have to worry or baby them as much


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> Here's another pic of mg red Marcie (or half of it) I  wear this a lot more than I thought I  would, it goes with so much. My Marcie and paraty get the most use out of all my purses cause I don't have to worry or baby them as much
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2063389



What a great outfit friend!!!


----------



## cmdfsu

yoyotomatoe said:


> What a great outfit friend!!!



Awe thanks! I was on my way to Cincinnati...  I wish I could wear winter clothes more often. Love them!!


----------



## zee_329

scoobiesmomma said:


> Out to dinner last night, enjoying a yummy glass of wine or two....


Hello! Pretty Marcie! What color is it?


----------



## Mellee

beachgirl38 said:


> Love it Mellee!!  So glad you still love your paraty!  I still use my caramel often!



Thanks beachgirl38! I think the paraty will definitely remain a part of my permanent collection. It's such a versatile bag!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> What a great outfit friend!!!



I always say fall/winter had the best wear/outfits!


----------



## telavivit

Out in Paris (in december) with my Chloe Paraty.


----------



## dianahuang

Chloe Marcie on the go


----------



## xxjoolisa

eelyak said:


> Black Fusain Paraty (Small)



gorgeous. I am planning to get this colour. Can you post more pics of it? Is it really black or like dark grey?


----------



## eelyak

xxjoolisa said:


> gorgeous. I am planning to get this colour. Can you post more pics of it? Is it really black or like dark grey?



Its dark grey. Sure, more photos of it... 


Taken indoors at night







Anthracite City VS Black Fusain Paraty  







Taken near sunlight


----------



## yoyotomatoe

eelyak said:


> Its dark grey. Sure, more photos of it...
> 
> 
> Taken indoors at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite City VS Black Fusain Paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken near sunlight



It is a beautiful colour. I saw it the other day at Saks. Congrats!


----------



## cat1967

Congrats.  Beautiful color and beautiful style.  Love it!


----------



## xxjoolisa

eelyak said:


> Its dark grey. Sure, more photos of it...
> 
> 
> Taken indoors at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite City VS Black Fusain Paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken near sunlight



Thanks so much for the pics. It's gorgeous  but it still looks kinda black to me. I'm thinking maybe I should go for a lighter color!!!


----------



## j0yc3

My new Chloe rock Paraty! Inlove &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; 

This is my first Chloe and definitely won't be the last!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Heading to church with lovely dove paraty,


----------



## momo721

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Heading to church with lovely dove paraty,



Yoyo, love the dove


----------



## yoyotomatoe

momo721 said:


> Yoyo, love the dove



Thank you doll


----------



## tiny flower

yoyotomatoe said:


> Heading to church with lovely dove paraty,



You look great! Love the matching shoes as well


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tiny flower said:


> You look great! Love the matching shoes as well



Thank you friend


----------



## hazcht

Hi beauties!!
Sorry I have a question which may not be 100% equivalent to this thread 
but I am new here and am not able to create a new thread hope u gals or guys could help me out with my q.
I am still struggling on the Chloe paraty purse in small / medium size but I have heard of complaints about the purse being too heavy itself, is that true? What about comparing to b-bags with their old giant hardware purse? I had a giant hardware before, it was gorgeous but way too heavy and I finally gave it up a year after and switched to a regular hardware but the tassels start splitting apart which bothers me a lot I am looking for a practical purse for daily bases but not too big, as long as it's big enough to fit my ipad mini in that would be perfect  for me.
Would you suggest the Chloe paraty to me then?:kiss:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hazcht said:


> Hi beauties!!
> Sorry I have a question which may not be 100% equivalent to this thread
> but I am new here and am not able to create a new thread hope u gals or guys could help me out with my q.
> I am still struggling on the Chloe paraty purse in small / medium size but I have heard of complaints about the purse being too heavy itself, is that true? What about comparing to b-bags with their old giant hardware purse? I had a giant hardware before, it was gorgeous but way too heavy and I finally gave it up a year after and switched to a regular hardware but the tassels start splitting apart which bothers me a lot I am looking for a practical purse for daily bases but not too big, as long as it's big enough to fit my ipad mini in that would be perfect  for me.
> Would you suggest the Chloe paraty to me then?:kiss:



I had 2 but now down to 1 paraty. Honestly I never realized it until recently but the paraty is kind of heavy. I don't find my bal G21 heavy at all so if you couldn't handle the Bals then the paraty isn't for you. You may want to consider the marcie. The leather is not as thick and hardware is less so that will take away from the weight of the bag. Hth


----------



## stylebythree

stylebythree.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/img_01751.jpg

I'm wearing my Python Medium Marcie bag here 

http://stylebythree.wordpress.com


----------



## Jinsun

Just my size. Heehee. No, I didn't get these tho I was tempted. The price was just ridiculous


----------



## GemsBerry

Adorable!



jinsun said:


> just my size. Heehee. No, i didn't get these tho i was tempted. The price was just ridiculous


----------



## Jinsun

GemsBerry said:


> Adorable!



heehee, thanks


----------



## beachgirl38

Jinsun said:


> Just my size. Heehee. No, I didn't get these tho I was tempted. The price was just ridiculous



So cute!  Those bags are just way too small, but she looks adorable with them!


----------



## beachgirl38

yoyotomatoe said:


> Heading to church with lovely dove paraty,



So pretty!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

beachgirl38 said:


> So pretty!!



Thanks hun!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jinsun said:


> Just my size. Heehee. No, I didn't get these tho I was tempted. The price was just ridiculous



How adorable and perfect size for her!


----------



## sanch118

Not sure where to post this...but I am looking for a marcie in royal blue for (hopefully) at least 20% off retail. If anyone runs across one can you either let me know here or PM me 


TIA


----------



## bagmad73

My Chloe fringed tip loafers.


----------



## stylebythree

http://stylebythree.blogspot.pt/2013/03/vest-jacket-and-shoes-zara-shirt-and_8.html#links

Here I'm wearing my Python black Marcie bag


----------



## yoyotomatoe

stylebythree said:


> http://stylebythree.blogspot.pt/2013/03/vest-jacket-and-shoes-zara-shirt-and_8.html#links
> 
> Here I'm wearing my Python black Marcie bag



Love the outfit!


----------



## fufu

stylebythree: Looking great 

bagmad73: Awesome loafers


----------



## flyawayaloe




----------



## fufu

flyawayaloe said:


>



Looking good


----------



## fufu

Today with my Chloe small Paraty in Scuba Blue


----------



## beachgirl38

fufu said:


> Today with my Chloe small Paraty in Scuba Blue



so pretty!


----------



## fufu

beachgirl38 said:


> so pretty!



Thank you very much


----------



## bag in black

fufu said:


> Today with my Chloe small Paraty in Scuba Blue




very Stylish


----------



## fufu

bag in black said:


> very Stylish



Thank you bag in black


----------



## Munchkin18

Me and my Marcie (in Royal Blue) on our way to have brunch!


----------



## Esquared72

Munchkin18 said:


> Me and my Marcie (in Royal Blue) on our way to have brunch!



That's a beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## fufu

Munchkin18 said:


> Me and my Marcie (in Royal Blue) on our way to have brunch!



Beautiful  Looks awesome with your Macie


----------



## MAGJES

bagmad73 said:


> My Chloe fringed tip loafers.



Love!


----------



## Munchkin18

eehlers said:


> That's a beautiful shade of blue!




Thank you!


----------



## Munchkin18

fufu said:


> Beautiful  Looks awesome with your Macie



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sue247

fufu said:


> Today with my Chloe small Paraty in Scuba Blue



Such a pretty colour! Looks lovely on you.


----------



## bagmad73

MAGJES said:


> Love!



Thank you MAGJES!


----------



## fufu

Sue247 said:


> Such a pretty colour! Looks lovely on you.



Thank you Sue


----------



## paraty12

My new love - Chloe in black fusain..


----------



## 336

Black Chloe marcie todat


----------



## COPENHAGEN

336 said:


> Black Chloe marcie todat
> 
> View attachment 2137814


Love it, you look very classy


----------



## COPENHAGEN

paraty12 said:


> My new love - Chloe in black fusain..


Beautiful bag, it looks great on you!


----------



## paraty12

COPENHAGEN said:


> Beautiful bag, it looks great on you!



Thanks COPENHAGEN!


----------



## fufu

paraty12 said:


> My new love - Chloe in black fusain..





336 said:


> Black Chloe marcie todat
> 
> View attachment 2137814



Looking awesome ladies


----------



## bag in black

paraty12 said:


> My new love - Chloe in black fusain..



it's a wonderful picture


----------



## Darell Brown

What do you think with my Chloe Marcie in tan and my brown Victoria Bekham coat??


----------



## Darell Brown

And wat lady's is your opinion with my black Chloe Large Marcie?


----------



## beachgirl38

Darell Brown said:


> And wat lady's is your opinion with my black Chloe Large Marcie?



Very pretty!  Love both bags - my favorite is your tan marcie & I love your coat!


----------



## Darell Brown

beachgirl38 said:


> Very pretty!  Love both bags - my favorite is your tan marcie & I love your coat!


Thank you for your lovely comment! Warm regards, Darell,
 x


----------



## Dy@n@

Lovely combination Darrel, but are you sure you're bag is Tan? To me it's more Nut than Tan. Maybe the light is making it look like Nut.


----------



## mushashi415

Darell Brown said:


> And wat lady's is your opinion with my black Chloe Large Marcie?



Love the look. you are gorge!!!!!!!!  does it fit a lot in your large mercie?


----------



## beachgirl38

paraty12 said:


> My new love - Chloe in black fusain..



Love it!!  Looks so nice on you!!


----------



## paraty12

beachgirl38 said:


> Love it!!  Looks so nice on you!!





bag in black said:


> it's a wonderful picture





fufu said:


> Looking awesome ladies



Thanks girls!


----------



## sunglow

Shopping with Marcie Crossbody in Nut


----------



## GemsBerry

Looking great! 
I just took my Marcie crossbody in nut from the closet today and thought it's time to rock it, then I saw your pic. #destiny 



sunglow said:


> Shopping with Marcie Crossbody in Nut
> View attachment 2160658


----------



## monchichi52

Darell Brown said:


> What do you think with my Chloe Marcie in tan and my brown Victoria Bekham coat??


love the coat!


----------



## sunglow

GemsBerry said:


> Looking great!
> I just took my Marcie crossbody in nut from the closet today and thought it's time to rock it, then I saw your pic. #destiny


Thanks! It's currently my favorite bag.


----------



## Darell Brown

mushashi415 said:


> Love the look. you are gorge!!!!!!!!  does it fit a lot in your large mercie?



Thanks so much for your comment!


----------



## Darell Brown

beachgirl38 said:


> Very pretty!  Love both bags - my favorite is your tan marcie & I love your coat!



Thanks so much girl!
Kind regards.


----------



## heaRtB

Date with my Paraty


----------



## MAGJES

Darell Brown said:


> What do you think with my Chloe Marcie in tan and my brown Victoria Bekham coat??





Dy@n@ said:


> Lovely combination Darrel, but are you sure you're bag is Tan? To me it's more Nut than Tan. Maybe the light is making it look like Nut.



Agree - Definitely looks like Nut.  I sold mine and really regret it!!


----------



## Darell Brown

monchichi52 said:


> love the coat!



Thanks so much


----------



## splashinstella

Her first time out in the sunshine!


----------



## missmoz

splashinstella said:


> Her first time out in the sunshine!



lovely bag, and especially cool pic!  love that you have a pint in the shot too!


----------



## splashinstella

missmoz said:


> lovely bag, and especially cool pic!  love that you have a pint in the shot too!



Thank you! It was a hot spring Friday. Great way to celebrate my Chloe's first outing!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Love my new marcie!


----------



## GemsBerry

splashinstella said:


> Her first time out in the sunshine!


 
*Splashinstella*, this is such a beautiful saturated colour! perfect for Spring



justpeachy4397 said:


> Love my new marcie!


 
*Justpeachy4397*, wow great styling!


----------



## QueenLouis

justpeachy4397 said:


> Love my new marcie!



Nice! Is that the Tan?


----------



## justpeachy4397

QueenLouis said:


> Nice! Is that the Tan?



Yea it's tan


----------



## beachgirl38

splashinstella said:


> Her first time out in the sunshine!





justpeachy4397 said:


> Love my new marcie!



beautiful bags ladies!!!


----------



## marieancel

my baby marcie in cashmere grey


----------



## marieancel




----------



## karina_g

Love the gray Marcie


----------



## marieancel

thanks karina_g im loving it too &#128525;


----------



## Shivadiva

Marcie Hobo in velvet mauve


----------



## looking4bags

Sue247 said:


> Such a pretty colour! Looks lovely on you.


 Hi - I'm eyeing a paraty in scuba blue as well.  Is it more of a royal blue or leaning more towards a powder blue?  thanks.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Shivadiva said:


> Marcie Hobo in velvet mauve
> 
> View attachment 2183002


Beautiful bag!


----------



## aimy2006

Hi all I'm new here. I was thinking to buy a chloe medium paraty but I not sure should I buy the old style or the military style. Any sugession?


----------



## MAGJES

aimy2006 said:


> Hi all I'm new here. I was thinking to buy a chloe medium paraty but I not sure should I buy the old style or the military style. Any sugession?



Not a fan of the military style. The strap is too wide.


----------



## MAGJES

marieancel said:


> View attachment 2179714


----------



## marieancel

thanks MAGJES  yeah it's lovely but it's kinda small too.


----------



## marieancel

i think ****** has another mini marcie in nut too but i haven't seen the photos yet.try that one before someone beats you again  and so we can be "sisters"


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

My new baby: Paraty Medium in powder pink 

http://www.the-working-girl.com/blog-mode/2013/05/Paraty-Medium-Rose-02-604x604.jpg


----------



## GemsBerry

TheWorkingGirl said:


> My new baby: Paraty Medium in powder pink
> 
> http://www.the-working-girl.com/blog-mode/2013/05/Paraty-Medium-Rose-02-604x604.jpg


 
Wow stunning!!


----------



## Dy@n@

TheWorkingGirl said:


> My new baby: Paraty Medium in powder pink
> 
> http://www.the-working-girl.com/blog-mode/2013/05/Paraty-Medium-Rose-02-604x604.jpg


Beautiful. And not only the bag, the whole outfit. I love the pastels.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

TheWorkingGirl said:


> My new baby: Paraty Medium in powder pink
> 
> http://www.the-working-girl.com/blog-mode/2013/05/Paraty-Medium-Rose-02-604x604.jpg


Nice bag, and pretty color!


----------



## Esquared72

My absolute favorite bag...Medium Rock Paraty.


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> My absolute favorite bag...Medium Rock Paraty.



Beautiful!  Love your outfit... goes perfectly with miss paraty!


----------



## GemsBerry

eehlers said:


> My absolute favorite bag...Medium Rock Paraty.


 
You are definitely rocking your Rock Paraty!!


----------



## Esquared72

missmoz said:


> Beautiful!  Love your outfit... goes perfectly with miss paraty!



Thanks, missmoz!


----------



## Esquared72

GemsBerry said:


> You are definitely rocking your Rock Paraty!!



Why thank you!


----------



## GemsBerry

Miss Marcie in coral is working hard


----------



## amyx

GemsBerry said:


> Miss Marcie in coral is working hard


Wow love the marcie in coral! Is the color shown here true? It seems more muted than some stock photos.


----------



## GemsBerry

amyx said:


> Wow love the marcie in coral! Is the color shown here true? It seems more muted than some stock photos.


 

 Thank you *Amyx*. Right, it's more muted at the picture taken by cell phone. IRL it's brighter with more reddish hues. Chloe coral is peach-camel-coral rather than bright poppy-coral, it can look muted under some light.


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

GemsBerry said:


> Wow stunning!!


Thank you!!


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

Dy@n@ said:


> Beautiful. And not only the bag, the whole outfit. I love the pastels.


thanks : )


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

Designerhbgirl said:


> Nice bag, and pretty color!


thank you : )


----------



## DianaND33

My Perforated Snake Embossed Large Marcie having some wine after work with me


----------



## DianaND33

My Perforated Snake Embossed Large Marcie having some wine after work with me

(with photo this time!)


----------



## honey28

DianaND33 said:


> My Perforated Snake Embossed Large Marcie having some wine after work with me
> 
> (with photo this time!)



Stunning! Love the bag! Enjoy!


----------



## LovePJ

Hi everyone,
Antonioli having a 50% off sale now.. I was just about to get this... 
http://antonioli.eu/en/products/21869-chloe-wallet?gen=women#.Ub3y1Iy9KSM
Does anyone know how's the customs and brokerage fees for shipping to Canada?
Thanks...


----------



## rorosity

DianaND33 said:


> My Perforated Snake Embossed Large Marcie having some wine after work with me
> 
> (with photo this time!)


Love this bag.  So unique.  I love it.  Very chic.


----------



## TheMrsLaLa

GemsBerry said:


> Miss Marcie in coral is working hard


Gorgeous bag. Congrats!


----------



## DianaND33

rorosity said:


> Love this bag. So unique. I love it. Very chic.


 
Thanks!  I was shopping in London and walked by this beauty and it was love at first sight.  The SA put it aside for me as I said I had to think about it (because I really didn't need another bag  plus I was shopping for a new suit, not a bag), but I made it only 2 blocks away then turned around and went back to purchase it.  I figured I wouldn't be able to find another quite like it if I pass this one up.  I am so glad I did, it really is so chic with my work wardrobe.  I got so many compliments on it the next weekend when I was in Milan for work.


----------



## looking4bags

Yes love the perforated bag haven't seen too many of those.


----------



## Kissingenue

Hi guys, 

I am a first time Chloe owner, was just walking around in Harrods looking to purchase something when this Marcie in Paradise Pink caught my eye. Love love love the color and the supple lightweight leather. Easy on the wallet too!!


----------



## sammie225

mini marcie on tour


----------



## LibJames

Perfect!


----------



## seuvino

sammie225 said:


> mini marcie on tour



Gorgeous! 
Which color is it? I guess it's Maple leaf...


----------



## sammie225

seuvino said:


> Gorgeous!
> Which color is it? I guess it's Maple leaf...



the website stated it would be fuchsia  but well to me fuchsia is different  here is another shot from today


----------



## seuvino

sammie225 said:


> the website stated it would be fuchsia  but well to me fuchsia is different  here is another shot from today


Thanks!
l like the combination of your feminine outfit and Isabel Marant boots as well.
Nice style. Congrats!


----------



## rocket06

Hi... I am considering the Chloe criss cross wedge (some site calls it Alice n another Caleen). Torn between sz 37.5 n sz38. Anyone can advise if chloe wedge generally runs big? I am prada wedge 37.5.

Thanks!!! I will try load a pic for reference.


----------



## rocket06

rocket06 said:


> Hi... I am considering the Chloe criss cross wedge (some site calls it Alice n another Caleen). Torn between sz 37.5 n sz38. Anyone can advise if chloe wedge generally runs big? I am prada wedge 37.5.
> 
> Thanks!!! I will try load a pic for reference.



http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...-sandals?ID=651927&CategoryID=16961&LinkType=


----------



## PrincessPeril

Hey, ladies! I skimmed through this thread, but 200 pages is a LOT. Can someone explain the inner pocket situation of the Paraty at all? It sounds like they all come with the zipper pocket, and some mediums have a slip pocket and some don't... Can anyone with a large Paraty tell me if they come with a slip pocket or not? I'm a little confused, and the inner pockets might be the deciding factor between the Chloe Paraty and the Givenchy Nightingale for me!


----------



## Darell Brown

Cool combination with the Chloe Mini Marcie bag.......love it 
What do you think???


----------



## LibJames

Very cool! I love to see the Marcie earn some street cred.


----------



## Darell Brown

Thanks, me too. Love her style


----------



## beachgirl38

Darell Brown said:


> Cool combination with the Chloe Mini Marcie bag.......love it
> What do you think???



Beautiful!!


----------



## illya1

Cristina said:


> More *bleu*
> 
> View attachment 109954
> 
> 
> View attachment 109955



handBag is awesome !


----------



## Darell Brown

beachgirl38 said:


> Beautiful!!


 
Thanks Beachgirl!


----------



## LuLuElle

debsmith said:


> Great thread....thank you Jag!!!
> 
> Here's me and my 2005 Tan Soho Hobo I got last Spring....heavy as lead but I do love it! I had thought about selling her but quickly came to my senses. LOL!!


 

Stunning! Love love love!


----------



## Mswing

My small paraty in action:o


----------



## Mswing

My small paraty in action


----------



## IadoreLV

bagmad73 said:


> Here is my Chloe Marcie...taking her out for the first time today.


What is the name of that color, nude pink?


----------



## fonfon

Mswing said:


> My small paraty in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288415



Looks great on you! Love the color


----------



## bagmad73

IadoreLV said:


> What is the name of that color, nude pink?



My Chloe marcie is in Odalisque Pink


----------



## Cupcake2008

Darell Brown said:


> Cool combination with the Chloe Mini Marcie bag.......love it
> What do you think???


 
Love the whole look!  What colour is you Marcie?  Is it emerald coast?  I'm thinking about this in the medium but I haven't seen it in real life.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Mswing said:


> My small paraty in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288415


 
Lovely Paraty and I love your dress!


----------



## Darell Brown

Thanks so much. Yes, it is Emerald.
Hope you will find your medium soon


----------



## mello_yello_jen

My first Chloe (that is here to stay).  It was between this or the mini size and then I decided I would get the mini paraty (that Mswing modeled so beautifully!!) in the future.  Love the durable leather, love the color, love the style   I plan on using her a lot so I hope you ladies don't get sick of seeing her again and again and again.


----------



## Cupcake2008

mello_yello_jen said:


> My first Chloe (that is here to stay).  It was between this or the mini size and then I decided I would get the mini paraty (that Mswing modeled so beautifully!!) in the future.  Love the durable leather, love the color, love the style   I plan on using her a lot so I hope you ladies don't get sick of seeing her again and again and again.



I won't get sick of seeing her again and again!  This is the exact Marcie that is one of the three bags on my wish list!  I adore your dress too - you look amazing!


----------



## beachgirl38

mello_yello_jen said:


> My first Chloe (that is here to stay).  It was between this or the mini size and then I decided I would get the mini paraty (that Mswing modeled so beautifully!!) in the future.  Love the durable leather, love the color, love the style   I plan on using her a lot so I hope you ladies don't get sick of seeing her again and again and again.




Stunning!!  What a beautiful color & you wear your marcie well!!


----------



## circe23

So nice... the bag and the look


----------



## AnnCha

Makes me wanna shop!


----------



## LuLuElle

Mswing said:


> My small paraty in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288415


I love love love!!!!!


----------



## LuLuElle

mello_yello_jen said:


> My first Chloe (that is here to stay).  It was between this or the mini size and then I decided I would get the mini paraty (that Mswing modeled so beautifully!!) in the future.  Love the durable leather, love the color, love the style   I plan on using her a lot so I hope you ladies don't get sick of seeing her again and again and again.


Be still my heart. Absolutely stunning...


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Cupcake2008 said:


> I won't get sick of seeing her again and again!  This is the exact Marcie that is one of the three bags on my wish list!  I adore your dress too - you look amazing!



I am flattered, thank you *Cupcake2008* for your sweet words!  May I ask what your other two contenders are?  Anything I can do to push this beauty to the #1 spot ?



beachgirl38 said:


> Stunning!!  What a beautiful color & you wear your marcie well!!



You are too kind *beachgirl38*!  Thank you for your lovely words 



LuLuElle said:


> Be still my heart. Absolutely stunning...



My exact reaction when I saw the bag, that is when I knew I had to have her, lol!  Thank you *LuLuElle* for looking!



circe23 said:


> So nice... the bag and the look


Thank you *circe23*!


----------



## Cupcake2008

mello_yello_jen said:


> I am flattered, thank you *Cupcake2008* for your sweet words!  May I ask what your other two contenders are?  Anything I can do to push this beauty to the #1 spot ?



Your photos have made it no.1!!  The other two are an LV Epi Alma in Cyan and a Mulberry Bayswater in Aubergine.  These are my planned purchases over the next 12 months.....we'll see if it stays that way - lol!

Feel free to post more pics, Jen!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Cupcake2008 said:


> Your photos have made it no.1!!  The other two are an LV Epi Alma in Cyan and a Mulberry Bayswater in Aubergine.  These are my planned purchases over the next 12 months.....we'll see if it stays that way - lol!
> 
> Feel free to post more pics, Jen!



Ohh the Alma in Cyan is such a pretty color!  As is the Bayswater in Aubergine.  Oh boy, that is a tough one but it sounds like you're getting all three eventually right?     I really like the dark purple of the Bayswater.  Hey I think you just got me to add a bag to my wishlist....!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

And per the strong encouragement and support of Cupcake2008, I took Miss Marcie out again...!





In a different light...


----------



## LibJames

I just wanted to share this picture of my new gal! It's looooooove.


----------



## GemsBerry

libjames said:


> i just wanted to share this picture of my new gal! It's looooooove.
> View attachment 2305505



a d o r a b l e !!


----------



## momofgirls

My Chloe Edith Conteen on my desk


----------



## mello_yello_jen

LibJames said:


> I just wanted to share this picture of my new gal! It's looooooove.
> View attachment 2305505


I love it too!  You look great with the Marcie hobo!



momofgirls said:


> My Chloe Edith Conteen on my desk



Aww your pic made me miss the Edith Conteen, love that style!


----------



## LibJames

GemsBerry said:


> a d o r a b l e !!



Thank you soooooooo much! Also thank you for ignoring the messy background.


----------



## LibJames

mello_yello_jen said:


> I love it too!  You look great with the Marcie hobo!
> 
> 
> Thanks a million!


----------



## momofgirls

mello_yello_jen said:


> I love it too!  You look great with the Marcie hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww your pic made me miss the Edith Conteen, love that style!


It is a great bag, I am on the hunt for a  Edith Loaf


----------



## Cupcake2008

mello_yello_jen said:


> And per the strong encouragement and support of Cupcake2008, I took Miss Marcie out again...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a different light...



Oh Jen, your photos are so enabling!  And you look as gorgeous as ever!  Thanks again for posting


----------



## Cupcake2008

LibJames said:


> I just wanted to share this picture of my new gal! It's looooooove.
> View attachment 2305505



Gorgeous, Lib!  I can see why you're in love!


----------



## LibJames

Cupcake2008 said:


> Gorgeous, Lib!  I can see why you're in love!



Oh thanks so much!


----------



## MAGJES

My Mother of Pearl Med. Paraty is a year old and still looks fantastic!  Such durable leather on this baby.


----------



## LibJames

I remember when you got it and it IS still just as beautiful! Love, love, love with your dress.


----------



## kk1980

Hi

Help

Please can someone advise the name/model of this clutch

Thank you


----------



## MAGJES

kk1980 said:


> Hi
> 
> Help
> 
> Please can someone advise the name/model of this clutch
> 
> Thank you



You'll need to post your question in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc-588669-48.html


----------



## kk1980

MAGJES said:


> You'll need to post your question in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc-588669-48.html



Thank you so much


----------



## Damier Dme

LibJames said:


> I just wanted to share this picture of my new gal! It's looooooove.
> View attachment 2305505


 
I really love the shape of this Marcie, and it looks great on you! I don't remember seeing one like this, how the zipper or flap curves. I'm new to the Marcie. Can someone tell me what size/style this one is? TIA!!


----------



## sammie225

mini marcie in action


----------



## Midun

Marcie and I in Malawi on the beach I just love her to bits. Most comfortable bag ever.


----------



## meijen

sammie225 said:


> mini marcie in action


 
gorgeous colour


----------



## meijen

Midun said:


> Marcie and I in Malawi on the beach I just love her to bits. Most comfortable bag ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2319163


 
lovely...looks great on you


----------



## Midun

meijen said:


> lovely...looks great on you



Thanks! I'm really enjoying using her.


----------



## QueenLouis

Midun said:


> Marcie and I in Malawi on the beach I just love her to bits. Most comfortable bag ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2319163



That is some sassy beach-wear. Love the scarf too!


----------



## Midun

QueenLouis said:


> That is some sassy beach-wear. Love the scarf too!



Thanks for the compliments. Hugs. My first mod pic on tpf.


----------



## kgayle_lao

hi! 
can anyone help me? i am new to chloe and found this bag at nordstrom rack. does anyone know the name of this bag?   thanks!


----------



## aksaiyo

New medium Paraty in Rock on its first day out!


----------



## Lisuko

MAGJES said:


> My Mother of Pearl Med. Paraty is a year old and still looks fantastic!  Such durable leather on this baby.


Hi Magjes,

I have a quick question for you. I just ordered a medium paraty in orange but I just have a second thought about it. Does it get dirty easily? Or do you put cream or spray on to protect it? Thank you!


----------



## cmdfsu

Lisuko said:


> Hi Magjes,
> 
> I have a quick question for you. I just ordered a medium paraty in orange but I just have a second thought about it. Does it get dirty easily? Or do you put cream or spray on to protect it? Thank you!


 
I have one in a tan/orange color and like magjes said the leather is so durable. I have never had to worry about the bag at all. No water stains or color transfer. I always use the bag when I dont want to worry about being careful


----------



## llson

kgayle_lao said:


> hi!
> can anyone help me? i am new to chloe and found this bag at nordstrom rack. does anyone know the name of this bag?   thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321018




I actually have this bag, it's the Abby, original retail was $1985.  The BagSnob did a review on it if you want more info, nice bag.  I get lots of compliments on mine when I carry it.  This is a picture of mine.


----------



## pepsi520

Cristina said:


> More *bleu*
> 
> View attachment 109954
> 
> 
> View attachment 109955


Love this blue!! Very rare to see on the paddington collection!


----------



## fufu

2 days of Chloe Paraty small in Scuba Blue


----------



## Lisuko

fufu said:


> 2 days of Chloe Paraty small in Scuba Blue


It is gorgeous! Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Karencao

Thank you


----------



## netter

My Cloe Paddington ; just hang'in out and keep'in it cool. 

http://gioflowers.com/images/chloe6.jpg


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

netter said:


> My Cloe Paddington ; just hang'in out and keep'in it cool.
> 
> http://gioflowers.com/images/chloe6.jpg



Very funky! I like it.


----------



## cali_to_ny

sammie225 said:


> mini marcie in action


I loooooove this color!!  Is this the current red?  It seems more like brick red in pics online, but yours is a gorgeous true red!


----------



## cali_to_ny

splashinstella said:


> Her first time out in the sunshine!


wwooooaaaa - Fred Segal sells beer now??  When did this happen?  Makes the whole shopping experience a lot more fun (and dangerous)!!


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

Beloved Pink Paraty Bag


----------



## apink

My chloe marcie in peony red


----------



## meijen

fufu said:


> 2 days of Chloe Paraty small in Scuba Blue


 
gorgeous blue Paraty, you look great carrying it


----------



## meijen

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Beloved Pink Paraty Bag


 
looking lovely with your gorgeous bag


----------



## dottiebbb

My Paraty taking a ride with Chicago's bikeshare.


----------



## dottiebbb

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Beloved Pink Paraty Bag



Lovely!!


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

meijen said:


> looking lovely with your gorgeous bag


ThankS!!!


----------



## apink

Chloe marcie in peony red


----------



## netter

apink said:


> Chloe marcie in peony red



Very stylish. Nice look and gorgeous handbag. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

dottiebbb said:


> My Paraty taking a ride with Chicago's bikeshare.


 
Nice picture.  I just love old fashion bikes and your purse of course.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Beloved Pink Paraty Bag


 
You look chic.  Good picture.


----------



## meijen

apink said:


> Chloe marcie in peony red


 
gorgeous Chloe, love the colour, looks great on you


----------



## candida1121

Dressed for the Piston's game. &#128513;


----------



## em4lee

Me with my Small Paraty !


----------



## em4lee

Kissingenue said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a first time Chloe owner, was just walking around in Harrods looking to purchase something when this Marcie in Paradise Pink caught my eye. Love love love the color and the supple lightweight leather. Easy on the wallet too!!


Hi  I love your bag, do you have a picture of yourself carrying it? And is this a Mini or a Small Marcie?


----------



## splashinstella

Happy Monday from LA!


----------



## Lisuko

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Beloved Pink Paraty Bag


I love the color. Congratulations!!


----------



## Perfect Day

splashinstella said:


> Happy Monday from LA!



So pretty! Love the Outfit


----------



## amstevens714

kgayle_lao said:


> hi!
> can anyone help me? i am new to chloe and found this bag at nordstrom rack. does anyone know the name of this bag?   thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321018




Hi! Do you mind sharing how much it was at nordstram rack? Could you post a mod shot ??

Thanks!


----------



## amstevens714

llson said:


> I actually have this bag, it's the Abby, original retail was $1985.  The BagSnob did a review on it if you want more info, nice bag.  I get lots of compliments on mine when I carry it.  This is a picture of mine.



LOVE this bag 

Would you mind posting a mod shot??

Thanks!!


----------



## amstevens714

Midun said:


> Marcie and I in Malawi on the beach I just love her to bits. Most comfortable bag ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2319163



love love love this!


----------



## kprice1019

I'm thinking of selling my lv speedy 30b to fund towards the paraty is it a good bag? Heavy?


----------



## katiya

I love my Elsie!


----------



## nakedyogurt

Paraty in Indian Summer, Wallets in Rose Honey and Berry Cupcake





I tried on the medium paraty in Indian orange. I'm 5"2 for reference.
They have it on sale at 30% less in Singapore DFS galleria. SGD 1,890 inclusive of tax



Comparison of Small Paraty in Rock and Medium Paraty in Brown Delight.
Bottom right shows the small paraty in Beige Biscotti.





trying on small paraty in Beige Biscotti


----------



## namie

Edith hobo


----------



## mona_danya

namie said:


> Edith hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2434648



gorgeous and a true classic...


----------



## xosugaflowerxo

My xmas present!  Small marcie satchel in citrus grove.


----------



## fufu

nakedyogurt said:


> View attachment 2423376
> 
> 
> Paraty in Indian Summer, Wallets in Rose Honey and Berry Cupcake
> 
> 
> View attachment 2423377
> 
> 
> I tried on the medium paraty in Indian orange. I'm 5"2 for reference.
> They have it on sale at 30% less in Singapore DFS galleria. SGD 1,890 inclusive of tax
> 
> View attachment 2423378
> 
> Comparison of Small Paraty in Rock and Medium Paraty in Brown Delight.
> Bottom right shows the small paraty in Beige Biscotti.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2423379
> 
> 
> trying on small paraty in Beige Biscotti



Looking awesome with Chloe Paraty, i like the Indian Orange.


----------



## fufu

Today with small paraty - scuba blue


----------



## Gvamty

Not quite in person action shots but, wanted to share anyways.


----------



## karina_g

Gvamty said:


> View attachment 2446029
> View attachment 2446030
> 
> Not quite in person action shots but, wanted to share anyways.



Love the red one


----------



## nataliapakowski

bellacherie said:


> Here I am with my 06 chocolate satchel - still getting used to the camera  I got for xmas....


That's the look I'm going for in my office, but how heavy is that bag?  I know fashion should take priority, but I've got a ways to commute and a couple days every year, 12 flights of stairs (elevator maintenance, without warning!!!).  So, being the wimp I am, what's your opinion weight wise?


----------



## AlexSophia

bellacherie said:


> Here I am with my 06 chocolate satchel - still getting used to the camera  I got for xmas....


Stunning colour!


----------



## huis245

elsie satchel


----------



## artsygirl

Gvamty said:


> View attachment 2446029
> View attachment 2446030
> 
> Not quite in person action shots but, wanted to share anyways.



Love both your Marcies! Is your red hobo the medium or large? Looks like the large to me, but not sure. And what's the colour name? It's a really gorgeous shade of red!


----------



## Gvamty

artsygirl said:


> Love both your Marcies! Is your red hobo the medium or large? Looks like the large to me, but not sure. And what's the colour name? It's a really gorgeous shade of red!



The Hobo is Large and the color is Garnet, I got it from Saks last June. It's a beautiful color and the leather has aged so well. I use Cadillac boot and shoe care leather conditioner on it and it has really worked wonders for the leather. It's my favorite bag, makes he smile every time i see it.


----------



## artsygirl

Gvamty said:


> The Hobo is Large and the color is Garnet, I got it from Saks last June. It's a beautiful color and the leather has aged so well. I use Cadillac boot and shoe care leather conditioner on it and it has really worked wonders for the leather. It's my favorite bag, makes he smile every time i see it.



Oh thanks for the info! It really looks like you take good care of her. I think I "need" a large Marcie Hobo now!!!


----------



## canyongirl

I'm so excited that I finally got my 1st Chloe!  Mini Marcie Satchel in Peony Red.


----------



## AlexSophia

Very pretty! I just took out my hobo vermillion. In love again


----------



## apink

Peony Red is soooo pretty!!


----------



## delissha

canyongirl said:


> I'm so excited that I finally got my 1st Chloe!  Mini Marcie Satchel in Peony Red.
> View attachment 2455276



Wow, love it! Where did u buy it


----------



## littleblackbag

Hello ladies, I haven't been here in a long while, but I do love Chloe bags I think the leather is simply TDF and holds up really well in all sorts of weather. I have had several Chloe bags in the past which are now no longer with me but I do still have my lovely mini Marcie cross body/messenger which I absolutely adore. Had her now for nearly 3 years, DH bought her for me so she's a keeper. Wore it today for lunch with friends and remembered to snap a pic to share. So here she is......
Great little bag which can fit a surprising amount of stuff!!


----------



## canyongirl

delissha said:


> Wow, love it! Where did u buy it




Neiman marcus online &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## delissha

They are sold out


----------



## Petitelpg

Loving my new Marcie!


----------



## amstevens714

Petitelpg said:


> View attachment 2477122
> 
> 
> Loving my new Marcie!



Very pretty!


----------



## canyongirl

Petitelpg said:


> View attachment 2477122
> 
> 
> Loving my new Marcie!



Sweet!!!


----------



## Dy@n@

Petitelpg said:


> View attachment 2477122
> 
> 
> Loving my new Marcie!


That's a beautiful Marcie. My husband is in Thailand now and I asked him to bring me a blue Marcie. What color is yours? I hope you will enjoy your Marcie a lot.


----------



## Petitelpg

Dy@n@ said:


> That's a beautiful Marcie. My husband is in Thailand now and I asked him to bring me a blue Marcie. What color is yours? I hope you will enjoy your Marcie a lot.




Thanks! The colour is Laguna Blue


----------



## katana01

Hey gays! could someone help me to authenticate this Chloe paddington bag. I'm new here and really don´t know how to do it. Thanks a lot for help!


----------



## FrkTea

My new Marcie! In love &#9825;


----------



## FrkTea

Ooops.. have no idea why I posted 5 pics =/


----------



## Bisoux78

fufu said:


> 2 days of Chloe Paraty small in Scuba Blue



Gorgeous bag...Looks fab on you! Btw, how tall are u? I'm asking coz I just pulled the trigger on a small paraty from ****** and I want to know how the small will look on my 5 foot frame


----------



## BoxerLuv

canyongirl said:


> I'm so excited that I finally got my 1st Chloe!  Mini Marcie Satchel in Peony Red.
> View attachment 2455276



I love this!


----------



## fufu

Bisoux78 said:


> Gorgeous bag...Looks fab on you! Btw, how tall are u? I'm asking coz I just pulled the trigger on a small paraty from ****** and I want to know how the small will look on my 5 foot frame




Sorry for the late reply. Im only about 155cm.


----------



## Bisoux78

My new Paraty in Yummy Cookie from ******! It's my first Chloe purse...So excited. Will post modeling shots later &#128522;


----------



## BoxerLuv

Bisoux78 said:


> My new Paraty in Yummy Cookie from ******! It's my first Chloe purse...So excited. Will post modeling shots later &#55357;&#56842;



I've seen ****** as an eBay seller.  I'm assuming that is a safe seller?? I wouldn't have to worry about getting a fake with them?

Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## littleblackbag

FrkTea said:


> View attachment 2483662
> View attachment 2483664
> 
> 
> My new Marcie! In love &#9825;



Great little bags aren't they? Looks fab on you


----------



## Bisoux78

BoxerLuv said:


> I've seen ****** as an eBay seller.  I'm assuming that is a safe seller?? I wouldn't have to worry about getting a fake with them?
> 
> Your bag is gorgeous!



Thanks! ****** is totally legit. I have 4 Balenciaga bags and 1 Chloe from them and all are authentic. Erica (the owner) is a pleasure to deal with and always ships my packages very fast. I've never had an issue doing business with her. 

Trust me, I had a hard time wrapping my head around how amazing her deals are but after each purchase that was authenticated here, I don't even think twice anymore. I suggest buying through her actual website because she often has better deals/sales than on her eBay. Plus if u join her mailing list, u get coupons for extra off and free shipping on already reduced items.


----------



## BoxerLuv

Bisoux78 said:


> Thanks! ****** is totally legit. I have 4 Balenciaga bags and 1 Chloe from them and all are authentic. Erica (the owner) is a pleasure to deal with and always ships my packages very fast. I've never had an issue doing business with her.
> 
> Trust me, I had a hard time wrapping my head around how amazing her deals are but after each purchase that was authenticated here, I don't even think twice anymore. I suggest buying through her actual website because she often has better deals/sales than on her eBay. Plus if u join her mailing list, u get coupons for extra off and free shipping on already reduced items.




Thank you!  I appreciate all of this info!


----------



## jezebel61113

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Beloved Pink Paraty Bag


i just returned this exact bag to Nordstrom. i wouldn't have if it had been that shade.  the one i received was a deeper shade of pink.


----------



## Aynee

with my paraty.


----------



## GemsBerry

Aynee said:


> with my paraty.


Love the colour


----------



## rhoaz

Love chloe


----------



## Bisoux78

Aynee said:


> with my paraty.


I'm having major bag envy!!!


----------



## ngamberale

found this at Saks for $1100. It is a beige color I'm hoping it will work as a transition into spring bag. what are your thoughts? I already have an all-black Paratay but I mean the deal was so good I could hardly pass it up!


----------



## xyrocky

Nut marcie day today....&#128149;


----------



## beachgirl38

xyrocky said:


> Nut marcie day today....&#128149;



Beautiful!!  My favorite bag in the world!


----------



## xyrocky

beachgirl38 said:


> Beautiful!!  My favorite bag in the world!



&#128522;Tks. My favourite too!&#128521;


----------



## SheBags76

Wow XYROCKY I'm so jealous, I love that bag, if I was to purchase a style it would be that one!!


----------



## itsmeL007

xyrocky said:


> Nut marcie day today....&#128149;



Beautiful!! 
I just purchased my 1st Marcie!!       &#9825;&#9825;       &#9825;&#9825;       &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## xyrocky

itsmeL007 said:


> Beautiful!!
> I just purchased my 1st Marcie!!       &#9825;&#9825;       &#9825;&#9825;       &#9825;&#9825;



Yay! Congrats.


----------



## xyrocky

SheBags76 said:


> Wow XYROCKY I'm so jealous, I love that bag, if I was to purchase a style it would be that one!!



Hope you will get it soon...marcie is a great style in chloe imo&#128522;


----------



## itsmeL007

xyrocky said:


> Yay! Congrats.



Thank you!!
  ~ I will post pics as soon as I get it tomorrow!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

itsmeL007 said:


> Thank you!!
> ~ I will post pics as soon as I get it tomorrow!!



Can't wait to see!  What color did you get?


----------



## itsmeL007

mello_yello_jen said:


> Can't wait to see!  What color did you get?



I got a off white beauty!! ....sick day today. No pics taken yet......booooo!


----------



## nycbella

Taking a first date with my speculoos brown paraty. She  just arrived in the mail yesterday.  And i am in love


----------



## kprice1019

nycbella said:


> Taking a first date with my speculoos brown paraty. She  just arrived in the mail yesterday.  And i am in love
> View attachment 2532358




Is this the medium one? Looks great


----------



## nycbella

kprice1019 said:


> Is this the medium one? Looks great



It's the small one but it feels like a medium to me. I am 5.4"  Thank you.


----------



## Jeffersonglade

Jeans and top will be more better on having such kind of bags.


----------



## GemsBerry

nycbella said:


> Taking a first date with my speculoos brown paraty. She  just arrived in the mail yesterday.  And i am in love
> View attachment 2532358



Looks great! what color is this?


----------



## nycbella

GemsBerry said:


> Looks great! what color is this?



It's Speculoos Brown


----------



## shopaholic919

I am still new and not able to create my own thread. I just wanted opinions on these two bags I have purchased. I do not really need both however I did get the set a get these at a steal less than $1000 for each at Saks.  My goal was to find a nice multipurpose spring bag. The Medium Marcie color is Sunlight the Paraty is beige, white, & black. I already own an all-black Paraty and a navy mini Marcie Cross-body. Comments or suggestions appreciated


----------



## mona_danya

shopaholic919 said:


> I am still new and not able to create my own thread. I just wanted opinions on these two bags I have purchased. I do not really need both however I did get the set a get these at a steal less than $1000 for each at Saks.  My goal was to find a nice multipurpose spring bag. The Medium Marcie color is Sunlight the Paraty is beige, white, & black. I already own an all-black Paraty and a navy mini Marcie Cross-body. Comments or suggestions appreciated
> View attachment 2557724
> View attachment 2557726



Both are gorgeous but I prefer the Paraty...


----------



## shopaholic919

mona_danya said:


> Both are gorgeous but I prefer the Paraty...




I tend to agree. While I love the military strap what bothers me is the length. I would prefer if the strap was as long as the original. This one is very short.


----------



## footnotation

Sharing some old pics of my Chloe Vivian tote. Bought it way back when, thinking it would be a good mom purse but it's too deep/narrow to be useful for that .


----------



## itsmeL007

footnotation said:


> Sharing some old pics of my Chloe Vivian tote. Bought it way back when, thinking it would be a good mom purse but it's too deep/narrow to be useful for that .



Beautiful! !


----------



## itsmeL007

shopaholic919 said:


> I am still new and not able to create my own thread. I just wanted opinions on these two bags I have purchased. I do not really need both however I did get the set a get these at a steal less than $1000 for each at Saks.  My goal was to find a nice multipurpose spring bag. The Medium Marcie color is Sunlight the Paraty is beige, white, & black. I already own an all-black Paraty and a navy mini Marcie Cross-body. Comments or suggestions appreciated
> View attachment 2557724
> View attachment 2557726



Marcie is my favorite Chloe bag.......but I really like the Military Paraty! ! !


----------



## Buckeyemommy

shopaholic919 said:


> I am still new and not able to create my own thread. I just wanted opinions on these two bags I have purchased. I do not really need both however I did get the set a get these at a steal less than $1000 for each at Saks.  My goal was to find a nice multipurpose spring bag. The Medium Marcie color is Sunlight the Paraty is beige, white, & black. I already own an all-black Paraty and a navy mini Marcie Cross-body. Comments or suggestions appreciated
> View attachment 2557724
> View attachment 2557726




That's tough. I really like both. I'd keep both if possible, but if I had to pick, I think I'd keep the Marcie.


----------



## footnotation

itsmeL007 said:


> Beautiful! !



, *itsmeL007*!


----------



## Acanonica

Loving my Chloe!


----------



## cookiecutter

My small marcie satchel in teal (exclusive color from Saks)


----------



## cookiecutter

shopaholic919 said:


> I am still new and not able to create my own thread. I just wanted opinions on these two bags I have purchased. I do not really need both however I did get the set a get these at a steal less than $1000 for each at Saks.  My goal was to find a nice multipurpose spring bag. The Medium Marcie color is Sunlight the Paraty is beige, white, & black. I already own an all-black Paraty and a navy mini Marcie Cross-body. Comments or suggestions appreciated
> View attachment 2557724
> View attachment 2557726



I saw your post a little late. I &#9829; the Marcie so I'm biased here. But to me,  the Marcie is a classic that will never go out of style. Do let us know what you have decided on.


----------



## shoppingpal

cookiecutter said:


> My small marcie satchel in teal (exclusive color from Saks)


Gorgeous, gorgeous Marcie!!! Looks fab on you


----------



## shopaholic919

cookiecutter said:


> I saw your post a little late. I &#9829; the Marcie so I'm biased here. But to me,  the Marcie is a classic that will never go out of style. Do let us know what you have decided on.




I ended up keeping the Marcie! I am going to hold out for a Paraty with a longer military strap. I can't wait to take the Marcie out Spring/Summer.


----------



## stasic

Love the look of the Paddington's, but I'm always drawn to the Marcie.


----------



## kakalina

My first Chloe Marcie Satchel in Acerola. Not usually one to walk around in bright or loud colours, I was hoping for deeper red but its actually cherry red and very similar to Prada's Fuoco (red). Double handle and size will take a while to get used to. Still lusting after Chloe Marcie Hobo in Nut as well


----------



## GemsBerry

kakalina said:


> My first Chloe Marcie Satchel in Acerola. Not usually one to walk around in bright or loud colours, I was hoping for deeper red but its actually cherry red and very similar to Prada's Fuoco (red). Double handle and size will take a while to get used to. Still lusting after Chloe Marcie Hobo in Nut as well


Beautiful! and perfect colour for Spring/Summer.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

kakalina said:


> My first Chloe Marcie Satchel in Acerola. Not usually one to walk around in bright or loud colours, I was hoping for deeper red but its actually cherry red and very similar to Prada's Fuoco (red). Double handle and size will take a while to get used to. Still lusting after Chloe Marcie Hobo in Nut as well




I love this color.


----------



## Cupcake2008

kakalina said:


> My first Chloe Marcie Satchel in Acerola. Not usually one to walk around in bright or loud colours, I was hoping for deeper red but its actually cherry red and very similar to Prada's Fuoco (red). Double handle and size will take a while to get used to. Still lusting after Chloe Marcie Hobo in Nut as well




Gorgeous pop of colour! Looks great against your navy dress


----------



## Designerhbgirl

kakalina said:


> My first Chloe Marcie Satchel in Acerola. Not usually one to walk around in bright or loud colours, I was hoping for deeper red but its actually cherry red and very similar to Prada's Fuoco (red). Double handle and size will take a while to get used to. Still lusting after Chloe Marcie Hobo in Nut as well


Very pretty!


----------



## streetspirit

hello ladies!

carried my Baylee for the first time today! i was so excited that i accidentally hooked one end of the strap on one of the zipper heads... oops


----------



## Zoediva

Taking this beauty out on a weekend.


----------



## dottiebbb

streetspirit said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> carried my Baylee for the first time today! i was so excited that i accidentally hooked one end of the strap on one of the zipper heads... oops


Gorgeous.  I love your style.


----------



## looking4bags

I found this chloe alice in cashmere grey at my local nordstrom rack.  It's a lovely purse and for the price could be a keeper.  However I'm questioning its functionality and whether it's style will withstand time.  Your thoughts are appreciated.  I'm a devote Chloe fan and own the marcie and angie.  Had been thinking of adding the alice and/or paraty to my collection.


----------



## cookiecutter

looking4bags said:


> View attachment 2578805
> 
> 
> I found this chloe alice in cashmere grey at my local nordstrom rack.  It's a lovely purse and for the price could be a keeper.  However I'm questioning its functionality and whether it's style will withstand time.  Your thoughts are appreciated.  I'm a devote Chloe fan and own the marcie and angie.  Had been thinking of adding the alice and/or paraty to my collection.



I don't own an Alice so I can't comment on its functionality.  But in terms of style I think this bag will be able to withstand the test of time because it is a classic design. And the grey colour also makes it very classy. I would say it's a keeper!


----------



## kakalina

Zoediva said:


> Taking this beauty out on a weekend.


That is a very pretty shoulder bag! I didn't know Chloe does twist lock bags too. Can I know the model of it?


----------



## kakalina

Thanks ladies for the compliments re. my new red Marcie. However, has anyone of you noticed that an A4 notepad won't go into the bag? The width of the bag is advertised as 36cm and by right should fit an A4 size


----------



## queensupreme

looking4bags said:


> View attachment 2578805
> 
> 
> I found this chloe alice in cashmere grey at my local nordstrom rack.  It's a lovely purse and for the price could be a keeper.  However I'm questioning its functionality and whether it's style will withstand time.  Your thoughts are appreciated.  I'm a devote Chloe fan and own the marcie and angie.  Had been thinking of adding the alice and/or paraty to my collection.


I actually have this and love it. I like the wide opening of the bag


----------



## looking4bags

Yes I'm finding that I also love the wide opening easy to get in and out of.  I was worried about the width of the bag but hasn't been too bad.  I also bought the large size but a bit overwhelming in size so that will be going back.


----------



## shoppingpal

I purchased the large version of the Alice but had to return it because the leather bottom panel was "hangin' down". You know how there are bottom feet and it almost looked like they forgot to put the middle one. Is yours the same way? It just looked so weird, I wondered if it was a defect so I just returned it to Neiman Marcus. I know I am probably not making any sense so here's a photo. 












looking4bags said:


> Yes I'm finding that I also love the wide opening easy to get in and out of.  I was worried about the width of the bag but hasn't been too bad.  I also bought the large size but a bit overwhelming in size so that will be going back.


----------



## looking4bags

I think that is how it gets over time.  If you look at runway pics or even pics if the celebrities carrying the large alice version all those bags sag.


----------



## saintgermain

that red paraty is beautiful


----------



## shirrlz

looking4bags said:


> I think that is how it gets over time.  If you look at runway pics or even pics if the celebrities carrying the large alice version all those bags sag.


do you think the med chloe is too big for a 5' woman


----------



## apink

Med chloe just nice for me. And i'm 5ft only. But i always love bigger handbags though..


----------



## Sweet Poison

With my Chloe Marcie Satchel yesterday!

yourfriendlyneighborhoodanalyst.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/dscf0026.jpg


----------



## Sweet Poison

Sweet Poison said:


> With my Chloe Marcie Satchel yesterday!
> 
> yourfriendlyneighborhoodanalyst.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/dscf0026.jpg



Womp! With actual photo here.


----------



## GemsBerry

Sweet Poison said:


> Womp! With actual photo here.


Totally rocking it!!
Looks like my nude beige


----------



## Ganymede

Sweet Poison said:


> Womp! With actual photo here.



Beautiful!
What is the name of this colour?


----------



## shoppingpal

Actually, in the photo that I posted, it's not the actual bag that is sagging but the bottom support panel that appears to be "detached" from the actual base of the bag. I did look at a smaller Alice, this bottim panel is attched by a metal feet in the middle of the base. So I'm thinking I either got a defective one or the large ones are made to look like that. 



looking4bags said:


> I think that is how it gets over time.  If you look at runway pics or even pics if the celebrities carrying the large alice version all those bags sag.




On another note, loving all the Chloe action pics, guys and gals!!!


----------



## Sweet Poison

Ganymede said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> What is the name of this colour?




Thank you! The Nordstrom's tag says "Desert Rose." Though it looks more like a lighter version of Oak Nubuck leather; it's a a beautiful pinkish brown!


----------



## Sweet Poison

GemsBerry said:


> Totally rocking it!!
> Looks like my nude beige




Thank you! 

I love nude beige -- I bet your marcie looks gorg!


----------



## missTeresaDee

Casual day out shopping with my lil Marcie cross body


----------



## amn3

missTeresaDee said:


> Casual day out shopping with my lil Marcie cross body
> View attachment 2633243


Cute bag! 
What's the name of this color?


----------



## balletgal

My first Chloe! Chloe Baylee Large Tote, in light red (more like a salmon color) and nude. Planning on doing a bag review whenever I have full account access! But I took her out yesterday for the first time. I'm so in love!!!


----------



## pennydreadful

balletgal said:


> My first Chloe! Chloe Baylee Large Tote, in light red (more like a salmon color) and nude. Planning on doing a bag review whenever I have full account access! But I took her out yesterday for the first time. I'm so in love!!!



oh. em. gee. 

 Your bag is SO GORGEOUS omigosh. Absolutely beautiful!!! Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see your review, I've been coveting this bag.


----------



## mills

balletgal said:


> My first Chloe! Chloe Baylee Large Tote, in light red (more like a salmon color) and nude. Planning on doing a bag review whenever I have full account access! But I took her out yesterday for the first time. I'm so in love!!!



Gorgeous! I'd love to check out this style in person.... It would be so handy, great size.


----------



## Grande Latte

Oh, I do love the Baylee bag. Unfortunately I'm on a handbag ban, but it doesn't mean I can't enjoy others' purchases! salmon and nude is a good combo. Red enough, but also neutral enough. Congrats! 



balletgal said:


> My first Chloe! Chloe Baylee Large Tote, in light red (more like a salmon color) and nude. Planning on doing a bag review whenever I have full account access! But I took her out yesterday for the first time. I'm so in love!!!


----------



## Lushi

shopaholic919 said:


> I am still new and not able to create my own thread. I just wanted opinions on these two bags I have purchased. I do not really need both however I did get the set a get these at a steal less than $1000 for each at Saks.  My goal was to find a nice multipurpose spring bag. The Medium Marcie color is Sunlight the Paraty is beige, white, & black. I already own an all-black Paraty and a navy mini Marcie Cross-body. Comments or suggestions appreciated
> View attachment 2557724
> View attachment 2557726




Both for less then an $1000?? Wow, u could resell it! Lol


----------



## Lushi

i got this paraty at rack for under$880, it's like a muster yellow. but as u can see I have a celine similar color, should I keep the chloe? Is it a nice color that's worth keeping? Help help , TIA


----------



## missTeresaDee

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2636439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this paraty at rack for under$880, it's like a muster yellow. but as u can see I have a celine similar color, should I keep the chloe? Is it a nice color that's worth keeping? Help help , TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636440



I think this is the same yellow as mine!!!! I like it


----------



## Esquared72

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2636439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this paraty at rack for under$880, it's like a muster yellow. but as u can see I have a celine similar color, should I keep the chloe? Is it a nice color that's worth keeping? Help help , TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636440




Definitely a keeper. It's similar in color to the Celine but not the same, plus the styles themselves are so different.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2636439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this paraty at rack for under$880, it's like a muster yellow. but as u can see I have a celine similar color, should I keep the chloe? Is it a nice color that's worth keeping? Help help , TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636440


 
Agree with eehlers - the styles are so different.  Both are wonderful!


----------



## Luvbag12

Originally Posted by Lushi
Attachment 2636439i got this paraty at rack for under$880, it's like a muster yellow. but as u can see I have a celine similar color, should I keep the chloe? Is it a nice color that's worth keeping? Help help , TIAAttachment 2636440


I would keep the paraty, the style is totally different to the celine and it's a steal for a beautiful bag.


----------



## ChanelDeLaCoeur

nycbella said:


> Taking a first date with my speculoos brown paraty. She  just arrived in the mail yesterday.  And i am in love
> View attachment 2532358



I love the color!


----------



## stinbaa

Took my black mini elsie out to dance a while ago. Love this bag so much. Even though it's very small, it looks so chic, and I never have any problem
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 fitting all my stuff in it


----------



## Bitten

My first Chloe: a medium Paraty bought from Matches with a private sale voucher for a 30% discount: 




I think I am going to absolutely LOVE this bag  It's edgy but understated, the perfect size and the colour is really fresh.  I was agonising over the LV soft lockit in galet or magnolia but for the price I'd rather save for another Chanel flap. The Paraty is a perfect tote in a light neutral colour and the hardware and overall design gives it more structure as compared the LV - always awesome when your financial conscience and your fashion aesthetic reach a happy compromise!!


----------



## mills

Loving your new paraty, looks fantastic on you! I recently was deciding between the Marcie and the paraty, ended up going for Marcie but I am still hoping to add a paraty one day.


----------



## missmoz

Just wanted to share my new marcie wallet in black.  I've been wanting this for so long now to match my black medium marcie and when it went on sale I took the opportunity!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

missmoz said:


> Just wanted to share my new marcie wallet in black.  I've been wanting this for so long now to match my black medium marcie and when it went on sale I took the opportunity!




Beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## Run2004

Still looking good after ??? years.Love it to pieces!


----------



## paraty12

kakalina said:


> My first Chloe Marcie Satchel in Acerola. Not usually one to walk around in bright or loud colours, I was hoping for deeper red but its actually cherry red and very similar to Prada's Fuoco (red). Double handle and size will take a while to get used to. Still lusting after Chloe Marcie Hobo in Nut as well



the color is gorgeous. it looks great on ur! is it medium in size?


----------



## shoppingpal

Love it!!! I have this wallet in Orange and it's the best wallet ever! The leather quality is superb. just purchased a Marcie continental wallet in deep blue from Barneys in Scottsdale, AZ for $199! 


missmoz said:


> Just wanted to share my new marcie wallet in black.  I've been wanting this for so long now to match my black medium marcie and when it went on sale I took the opportunity!


----------



## ebella

Love this mini Marcie so much. It may look small but it could fit my long wallet, smartphone and a palm-size moisturizer. Thought of getting a medium size in different color next time!


----------



## jeannine7771

Run2004 said:


> Still looking good after ??? years.Love it to pieces!


I love your bag - what is the name of the style?


----------



## Purselovn

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2636439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this paraty at rack for under$880, it's like a muster yellow. but as u can see I have a celine similar color, should I keep the chloe? Is it a nice color that's worth keeping? Help help , TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636440




I thk they are different in functions n color as well. love it. Keeper!


----------



## Purselovn

ebella said:


> Love this mini Marcie so much. It may look small but it could fit my long wallet, smartphone and a palm-size moisturizer. Thought of getting a medium size in different color next time!




Absolutely small but stunning! &#128151;


----------



## Purselovn

Bitten said:


> My first Chloe: a medium Paraty bought from Matches with a private sale voucher for a 30% discount:
> 
> View attachment 2647890
> 
> 
> I think I am going to absolutely LOVE this bag  It's edgy but understated, the perfect size and the colour is really fresh.  I was agonising over the LV soft lockit in galet or magnolia but for the price I'd rather save for another Chanel flap. The Paraty is a perfect tote in a light neutral colour and the hardware and overall design gives it more structure as compared the LV - always awesome when your financial conscience and your fashion aesthetic reach a happy compromise!!




&#128151;love your new baby. Congrats and what a bargain!


----------



## Purselovn

Hauling through another busy day. &#128151;mrs Marcie


----------



## GemsBerry

ebella said:


> Love this mini Marcie so much. It may look small but it could fit my long wallet, smartphone and a palm-size moisturizer. Thought of getting a medium size in different color next time!



Beautiful mini! I understand your last for medium Marcie, so many colors to choose from



Purselovn said:


> View attachment 2665131
> 
> Hauling through another busy day. &#128151;mrs Marcie



Wow, is it new colour Rope beige?


----------



## Bitten

Purselovn said:


> &#128151;love your new baby. Congrats and what a bargain!


 
Thanks!! I'm giving her a lot of wear-time at the moment


----------



## jess236

Love the Paraty in the light color...your outfit is lovely too!


----------



## Purselovn

GemsBerry said:


> Beautiful mini! I understand your last for medium Marcie, so many colors to choose from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is it new colour Rope beige?




Hi. No shes Vanilla from 2012 i think. But could have been a color nordstroms released. Shes a pinky beige for sure!


----------



## GemsBerry

Purselovn said:


> Hi. No shes Vanilla from 2012 i think. But could have been a color nordstroms released. Shes a pinky beige for sure!



Thank you, I googled Vanilla and it looks very similar to Rope beige. Chloe uses new names for very similar colours about every other season.


----------



## Purselovn

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, I googled Vanilla and it looks very similar to Rope beige. Chloe uses new names for very similar colours about every other season.




Im happy they kept this color then. Its so lovely and very pretty. I cant wait to see it. Are you ordering it?


----------



## Stansy

After wanting a Marcie for years I ordered a medium one in acerola at 30% off. I will have surgery tomorrow, and this is the perfect pick-me-up!


----------



## Purselovn

Stansy said:


> After wanting a Marcie for years I ordered a medium one in acerola at 30% off. I will have surgery tomorrow, and this is the perfect pick-me-up!




I definitely think the lovely Marcie will keep you in good spirits! Best of luck and recovery for your surgery&#128151;


----------



## Kopisusu

Stansy said:


> After wanting a Marcie for years I ordered a medium one in acerola at 30% off. I will have surgery tomorrow, and this is the perfect pick-me-up!



Do you mind me asking where you found the Acerola Red on sale? Am looking out for this one myself!


----------



## Stansy

Purselovn said:


> I definitely think the lovely Marcie will keep you in good spirits! Best of luck and recovery for your surgery&#128151;



Thank you, that is really sweet of you to say!


----------



## Stansy

Kopisusu said:


> Do you mind me asking where you found the Acerola Red on sale? Am looking out for this one myself!



I found it here: www.fashionette.de
I don't know where you are located, they def ship to Austria and Germany but I don't know about other countries.... Oh, and they are 100% legit!


----------



## Kopisusu

Stansy said:


> I found it here: www.fashionette.de
> I don't know where you are located, they def ship to Austria and Germany but I don't know about other countries.... Oh, and they are 100% legit!



Thank you Stansy! And good luck for your surgery!


----------



## Stansy

Kopisusu said:


> Thank you Stansy! And good luck for your surgery!



you are welcome - always my pleasure to help fellow tpfers find their dream bag


----------



## GemsBerry

Purselovn said:


> Im happy they kept this color then. Its so lovely and very pretty. I cant wait to see it. Are you ordering it?



It's hard to find Rope beige in USA even for the full price now. there's similar colour Anemone pink available everywhere, but it's more pinkish blush, it doesn't have beige-lavender hues that I'm after  I'll wait if it appears here, otherwise I'll order from Europe.


----------



## Purselovn

GemsBerry said:


> It's hard to find Rope beige in USA even for the full price now. there's similar colour Anemone pink available everywhere, but it's more pinkish blush, it doesn't have beige-lavender hues that I'm after  I'll wait if it appears here, otherwise I'll order from Europe.




Oh darn. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## GemsBerry

Purselovn said:


> Oh darn. Fingers crossed for you!



Thank you meanwhile I ordered another pastel colour - light green Marcie in Toscana Cypress, I'll do reveal soon.


----------



## Purselovn

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you meanwhile I ordered another pastel colour - light green Marcie in Toscana Cypress, I'll do reveal soon.




Cant wait to see it! Yay


----------



## Stansy

shopaholic919 said:


> I am still new and not able to create my own thread. I just wanted opinions on these two bags I have purchased. I do not really need both however I did get the set a get these at a steal less than $1000 for each at Saks.  My goal was to find a nice multipurpose spring bag. The Medium Marcie color is Sunlight the Paraty is beige, white, & black. I already own an all-black Paraty and a navy mini Marcie Cross-body. Comments or suggestions appreciated
> View attachment 2557724
> View attachment 2557726



Which one did you keep??


----------



## shopaholic919

Stansy said:


> Which one did you keep??




I kept the Marcie is Sunlight. I was able to get a Paraty in Berry Cupcake on sale


----------



## Stansy

Isn't she a beauty?? (And it's the first time I am referring to a bag as 'she' and not 'it'...)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Stansy said:


> Isn't she a beauty?? (And it's the first time I am referring to a bag as 'she' and not 'it'...)
> 
> View attachment 2671034




Yes, "she" is!  Lol. Gorgeous.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Stansy said:


> Isn't she a beauty?? (And it's the first time I am referring to a bag as 'she' and not 'it'...)
> 
> View attachment 2671034




What size?  (Medium?)


----------



## Stansy

Buckeyemommy said:


> What size?  (Medium?)



Yes, it's the medium size satchel in acerola red.


----------



## GemsBerry

Purselovn said:


> Cant wait to see it! Yay



Got it, love it http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/reveal-something-green-873625.html


----------



## itsmeL007

Stansy said:


> Isn't she a beauty?? (And it's the first time I am referring to a bag as 'she' and not 'it'...)
> 
> View attachment 2671034



Very lovely color!!!!!

......I have a Paraty in a red shade.....love my Chloe bags!!


----------



## KW1

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2636439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this paraty at rack for under$880, it's like a muster yellow. but as u can see I have a celine similar color, should I keep the chloe? Is it a nice color that's worth keeping? Help help , TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636440




I think the Paraty bags in unique colors are the best!  I don't think I would even want a black or brown Paraty because the colors like yours adds another special factor to these renowned Chloe bags.  I think it's great and a keeper!


----------



## AllthingsLV

I took my new baby out for a ride today!!!  I love her...Medium Marcie!!!!


----------



## marijtje85

My first ever Chloé purchase! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love them! They're so comfortable! And I got them at 60% off


----------



## GemsBerry

AllthingsLV said:


> I took my new baby out for a ride today!!!  I love her...Medium Marcie!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2675781



Love grainy leather, she's adorable!


----------



## Purselovn

AllthingsLV said:


> I took my new baby out for a ride today!!!  I love her...Medium Marcie!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2675781




So gorgeous! L&#128151;ve her


----------



## GemsBerry

marijtje85 said:


> My first ever Chloé purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2675899
> 
> I love them! They're so comfortable! And I got them at 60% off



Beautiful color and congrats on a great deal!


----------



## Petitelpg

I have been lusting after a Marcie in Tan for so long, and finally bought one at a Chloe boutique today (with 30% off!!). 

I was too excited at the store when I found the bag and didn't realize that it is the kind that doesn't have a shoulder strap, am quite disappointed about this but still love the bag very much!


----------



## Aragon1

Please help....no one will respond under authentication.


Hello, this is my first post so pardon any mistakes please. Can you authenticate this bag?

Chloe Marcie medium satchel in tan. Spelled "Mercie" by seller.

Seller chirga28

Item# 261523435924

Link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261523435924...84.m1423.l2649


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Gvamty

Aragon1 said:


> Please help....no one will respond under authentication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, this is my first post so pardon any mistakes please. Can you authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Marcie medium satchel in tan. Spelled "Mercie" by seller.
> 
> 
> 
> Seller chirga28
> 
> 
> 
> Item# 261523435924
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261523435924...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!




You posted in the right format on the authenticate this thread. Please be patient and someone will respond as this is a free service and the ladies that authenticate the bag need to find time for it. If you are in a hurry, there are websites that do authentication for under 10$


----------



## JoieButter

my baylee and my harlow


----------



## Esquared72

Ms. Paraty getting ready to head to work.


----------



## LilMissCutie

My new to me Chloe le Las Vegas Paddington.   she's so beautiful!


----------



## katran26

LilMissCutie said:


> My new to me Chloe le Las Vegas Paddington.   she's so beautiful!




Gorgeous


----------



## LilMissCutie

She is, I'm so glad I got her she's so unique


----------



## lindaro0

Marcie


----------



## lindaro0

Paraty medium in brown


----------



## Buckeyemommy

lindaro0 said:


> Marcie




Love the Marcie!


----------



## lindaro0

paraty in flannel.


----------



## Ganymede

My first Chloé  Medium marcie in clover. She puts a smile on my face every time I get her out : ) Such great leather.


----------



## Miss89

Congrats on your new baby


----------



## iskent78

AllthingsLV said:


> I took my new baby out for a ride today!!!  I love her...Medium Marcie!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2675781



yur baby is deff gorges  wonder what color is yur marcie... is it in gray


----------



## iskent78

Petitelpg said:


> I have been lusting after a Marcie in Tan for so long, and finally bought one at a Chloe boutique today (with 30% off!!).
> 
> I was too excited at the store when I found the bag and didn't realize that it is the kind that doesn't have a shoulder strap, am quite disappointed about this but still love the bag very much!
> 
> View attachment 2679482



congrats on yur gorge tan marcie
i'm also hve been drooling over this tan marcie yet conteplating to get this marcie shoulder bag... 
can its fit in yur arm comfortly then
can u pls post a mod shot


----------



## iskent78

Ganymede said:


> My first Chloé  Medium marcie in clover. She puts a smile on my face every time I get her out : ) Such great leather.



congrats on yur beautiful marcie ~ drooling huu


----------



## GemsBerry

Enjoying Summer with Marcie in Toscana Cypress


----------



## Bisoux78

GemsBerry said:


> Enjoying Summer with Marcie in Toscana Cypress



Gorgeous color!


----------



## GemsBerry

Bisoux78 said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you!


----------



## Petitelpg

iskent78 said:


> congrats on yur gorge tan marcie
> i'm also hve been drooling over this tan marcie yet conteplating to get this marcie shoulder bag...
> can its fit in yur arm comfortly then
> can u pls post a mod shot




It fits perfectly on the arm. In fact the handle is the same as my other Marcie satchel, only without the shoulder strap. Here is a pic for your reference~


----------



## Darell Brown

Totally in love with my new Marcie Large bag and my Chloe boots. Does anyone know which color it is? I have got this bag from my BFF  . xx


----------



## SteffieT

Hi Marcie fans, need some help! I love the Teal from Saks but it seems to be sold out. Wanted a dark Navy kind of colour then but what do you guys think about the "Street blue" instead. Haven't seen it in stores.... reckon it's too light a blue??


----------



## SteffieT

Petitelpg said:


> It fits perfectly on the arm. In fact the handle is the same as my other Marcie satchel, only without the shoulder strap. Here is a pic for your reference~
> View attachment 2726710


 

This is so so pretty!!

Is this a medium? but no strap??


----------



## Petitelpg

SteffieT said:


> This is so so pretty!!
> 
> Is this a medium? but no strap??




Thanks! Yes, this is the medium with no strap.


----------



## Ms.Digit

Alison mini tote @ work


----------



## Dils

My Chloé Paraty in Navy Blue!!


----------



## Aphasia23

My new Chloe Paraty Medium Black! Its love!!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Aphasia23 said:


> My new Chloe Paraty Medium Black! Its love!!


It's pretty.  Congrats!  The Paraty is a special bag.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

@ Dils  The blue is pretty.


----------



## Petitelpg

Paraty in Coral Reef


----------



## julie32

Hello to everyone!

I am new to this forum, which I recently while I was researching on purchasing my second Chloe purse.

I have been eyeing the Paraty online for quite some time, and I was totally in love with it. But as I had never spend so much money on ONE purse (before, I was more into Michael Kors, Marc Jacobs and Coccinelle), I never decided to treat myself with one. Earlier this year, my husband wanted to encourage me to have a try at a further education I was not sure I could handle. So we made this deal: If he really saw me go for it and taking the exam, the he would buy me a Designer purse of my choice as a "reward". I immediately knew I wanted a Paraty in a neutral colour and planned in getting a Medium one in Rock.

Then, about 2 months later, we went on a holiday to the Tuscany and I was already signed up for my exam, as all of the stuff I has to learn was not as hard for me as I had expected. We took a stroll through a nice little town named Lucca, and suddenly stood infront of a very nice boutique that offered purses from various designers, like Balenciaga and I think it was Gucci. I was curious and we took a look inside to see it they had Chloe as well. And they did! I asked if I could have a look at all of their Medium Paratys. They pulled out about 6-7 dustbags with Paratys in fantastic colours (anemone pink, tangerine, and a light mint etc.), which I all loved, but I wanted a neutral! Then the very nice assistant came up with a cashmere grey one, and I fell in love.I loved the Rock, but the cooler tone of the cashmere grey just went so much better with my rather cool skin tone, compared to the Rock one.

My husband looked at me and loved the bag, too. He then decided to buy the purse that day, but I would not get to use it until after my exam 7 weeks later. When we got home, I spent the next weeks studying with the huge package with my purse in eyesight! When we had to travel to a different part of Germany for my exam, we took the Paraty with us so I could take it out in the evening to hopefully celebrate me passing!

Luckily I made it ans so i spend the night proud of myself and with my new love on my arm!

I also always loved the Marcie style, and I wanted a crossbody in a brighter colour, as I had many Shoulder bags already. I did not really like the large current crossbody in the horseshoe form, and the small one simply did not offer enough space for my stuff! I then came across the "older" crossbody zipper style and I was a goner, only to find out that it was not available anymore! After a few weeks, I found a nice lady who was trying to sell hers, still new with tags, receipt and all authencity certificates on eBay! I checked everything thorougly through pictures (VERY patient and helpful seller), ans the bag is definitely the real deal! The crossbody is maple leaf, and during my research here I found out that this colour is not easy to grasp. I am now anxiously waiting for my bag to arrive (hopefully today, YAY!!!), and I hope it was worth the risk concerning tue colour. As I always wanted a red eyecatcher purse, I am positive I will love it.

Below you can see a shot of me with my Paraty the day we bought it! Isn't she lovely?!?!

I hole to add a shot of me with my Marcie girl later today!!!

Love from Germany!!!


----------



## julie32

And now... I proudly present... Miss Marcie, just moved in!


----------



## Sheinz05

Wunderbar and Congrats! Both purses are beautiful, and i love the Color! 

I am also a Huge marcie fan! They are sooo addictive!


----------



## julie32

Thank you!!!

Unfortunately, they are! I am officially banned from bag purchases for this year, after 2 Chloe purses since June! But I already infected my best friend with the Chloe bug,she wants a Marcie as well, either Hobo or Large Crossbody in black or a brown/camel tone and can totally count in my assistance choosing one... After seeing mine, she is more "Pro-Crossbody" though!


----------



## Sheinz05

I have two small children, and I love crossbody. So much easier to have your hands free option.
Personally I think the Marcie  medium is great, since you can wear it both ways crossbody or handles.
My favorite choice! I recently purchased a preloved one from taschenforum and couldn't be happier!!!
I also saw some on ebay.de that were in great condition.


----------



## julie32

I was totally surprised and feeling great about this ebay deal! I always was sceptical because you also can find a lot of garbage there (there are just so many fakes for Michael Kors around), but for Chloe you can find some great offers when looking carefully and checking Details! This is the first purse I bought via eBay, mostly because the usual sources (I love fashionette.de) did not habe it anymore, and I am more than happy with it!

Which colour is yours? The Medium Marcie is great, too! Maybe best year


----------



## Sheinz05

You are right, there is a lot of fakes on ebay.
I like to browse fashionette aswell. They have great deals at times. 
Mine is from last year, and the colour is scuba blue. I love blue.
I will try to post a picture later. I also purchased a mini marcie in black with little studds. 
I think your Marcie in maple leaf is beautiful. I should go for a bright color.
How do you like the Paraty? I like the unique design, but someone on youtube mentioned in their review, that all the gold hardware makes the purse heavy. Is that true?


----------



## julie32

Well, of course the Paraty is not exactly lightweight, but compared to other bags of the same size and made in of leather that I had, it never appeared much heavier to me! I just love the style of the bag, it literally goes with everything: casual styles, rock Styles, dressy business, hippie... It always compliments you, it can be carried in the shoulder and has tons of space. If you like fashionette, you could order one that you like and try it to see if it meets your needs, they have a great return policy!


----------



## beachgirl38

Love all the new Chloes!!


----------



## Sheinz05

Chloe Marcie Medium in Scuba Blue!


----------



## Sheinz05

And Here is her Little Sister


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> Well, of course the Paraty is not exactly lightweight, but compared to other bags of the same size and made in of leather that I had, it never appeared much heavier to me! I just love the style of the bag, it literally goes with everything: casual styles, rock Styles, dressy business, hippie... It always compliments you, it can be carried in the shoulder and has tons of space. If you like fashionette, you could order one that you like and try it to see if it meets your needs, they have a great return policy!


The Paraty looks great on you. Unfortunatly it doesnt fit my current Lifestyle. But i Love To Look at the pictures.


----------



## julie32

Wunderschoen... I love your two bags, too! I especially love the Marcie satchel... It's the Medium with the Strap, right? Would probably be tue right choice for me as well, I Live the large one as well, but as I am rather short, it would very likely be too large on me, plus I like the possibility to carry my bags Crossbody style in certain situations... Maßgeblich I should start a piggy bank soon 

I love the scuba blue, but I should probably consider Tan, as I do not have a nice brown bag yet... Plus I think it really suits this model! Bit tue scuba blue is GREAT!


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> Wunderschoen... I love your two bags, too! I especially love the Marcie satchel... It's the Medium with the Strap, right? Would probably be tue right choice for me as well, I Live the large one as well, but as I am rather short, it would very likely be too large on me, plus I like the possibility to carry my bags Crossbody style in certain situations... Maßgeblich I should start a piggy bank soon
> 
> I love the scuba blue, but I should probably consider Tan, as I do not have a nice brown bag yet... Plus I think it really suits this model! Bit tue scuba blue is GREAT!



Danke... Yes the medium has a strap to carry it crossbody.I just love blue. I saw the one in street blue at fashionette on sale. It's also looks great. TAN is a great colour. I considered it aswell, but I will have to wait. I am alson on Ban island...Tan goes with everything. 
Currently there is a small round on ebay.de in NUDE. I love love love the colour. 
But I am always scared to get marks on my purses...I usually stick to darker colours.
What colour is your Paraty? Ash?


----------



## julie32

My Paraty is cashmere grey. It is a great colour that I believe is currently in sale at fashionette for a lot of styles! It is a great colour that miracoulously matches  with almost all colours (summer and autumn/Winter) ... I never had that in a bag before... It is a light colour that is just dark enough to not get stained easily, which I really appreciate! I already wore it with new darker denim because I just did not think about it when getting ready, and I luckily had no colour transfer... I cannot say the same for my Michael Kors Saffiano Satchel worn with older Denim,  although I have to admit that it is Vanilla coloured and it cost about one quater of the Paraty, but for me, 300+ Euro also is a price for which you can expect a high quality purse! I still love my MKs, as  they generally are great bags, but a Chloe is whole other universe... ))


----------



## julie32

Had a look at the Ebay offer for the nude crossbody, seems like a good offer!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

It's amazing what you can find on resale sites. I browse eBay, Fashionphile, Vestiaire Collective and Tradsy almost on daily basis )



julie32 said:


> And now... I proudly present... Miss Marcie, just moved in!



Congrats on your new bags, they look great on you. I'm a big fan of this crossbody Marcie, it was discontinued unfortunately. 



Sheinz05 said:


> Chloe Marcie Medium in Scuba Blue!



Striking blue, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Sheinz05

I must admit GemsBerry....I do the same thing. Always checking what's out there:

I am banned...but I coud possibly miss out on a great deal...


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> My Paraty is cashmere grey. It is a great colour that I believe is currently in sale at fashionette for a lot of styles! It is a great colour that miracoulously matches  with almost all colours (summer and autumn/Winter) ... I never had that in a bag before... It is a light colour that is just dark enough to not get stained easily, which I really appreciate! I already wore it with new darker denim because I just did not think about it when getting ready, and I luckily had no colour transfer... I cannot say the same for my Michael Kors Saffiano Satchel worn with older Denim,  although I have to admit that it is Vanilla coloured and it cost about one quater of the Paraty, but for me, 300+ Euro also is a price for which you can expect a high quality purse! I still love my MKs, as  they generally are great bags, but a Chloe is whole other universe... ))


Cashmere grey.... Wow. I love that colour, too. 
I am still debating on the quality of Chloe though. My preloved blue marcie has some light scratching 
On the handles...it's not bad, but I can see it.  I wonder who can fix that.
I know with LV you can take it to the store and they will fix it.
The small marcie in nude is sooo pretty.... :    OMG I need a goldesel! 

I agree the color transfer is always a big factor why I choose more darker colors, plus I am also a bit worried 
That my kids will accidentially spill something on the purse. I never got into MK though. I like them, especially the Selma, but Lately I have seen too many MK bags.


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> Had a look at the Ebay offer for the nude crossbody, seems like a good offer!!!


There are quiet a few nice Marcie's on ebay.de
I also think Nut is a great , easy to match your wardrobe colour.


----------



## julie32

Sheinz05 said:


> Cashmere grey.... Wow. I love that colour, too.
> I am still debating on the quality of Chloe though. My preloved blue marcie has some light scratching
> On the handles...it's not bad, but I can see it.  I wonder who can fix that.
> I know with LV you can take it to the store and they will fix it.
> The small marcie in nude is sooo pretty.... :    OMG I need a goldesel!
> 
> I agree the color transfer is always a big factor why I choose more darker colors, plus I am also a bit worried
> That my kids will accidentially spill something on the purse. I never got into MK though. I like them, especially the Selma, but Lately I have seen too many MK bags.


 
Concerning the quality issue... I suppose that when you buy a Chloe purse, you can use the holographic codes on the bag and the authencity certificate to register the item on chloe. com. At least that is what I did with both of my purses. Afterwards, I received an Email from them with a reference code, which allows me to contact them in case of problems with the item or just take the purse to the nearest Chloe Boutique (which would still not be to easy as this would probably mean Berlin (KaDeWe or Galeries Lafayette) and I live in NRW) to have it checked. Anyway, in  both cases, I had those mails printed and store them in an envelope together with all other stuff concerning this bag (tags, receipt, certificate, Care instructions). You never know if you might need it?!? 

I remember you saying that you  bought your scuba Marcie preloved? Maybe the previous und owner did not register it? Should be worth a try?

Yeah, the many MK purses... I bought my first in a trip to the US a while ago because I just loved the quality and they are quite resonably priced. But as time went by, more and  more MK purses turned up here, and especially very many fakes... That is what bothers me even more. It is infact one of the main reasons that kept me from getting an LV: there are so many women running around with fakes that I do not see the neccessity to spend so much money on a real one . And I would never get myself a replica, so no LV for me, altough they have some very nice designs too, and my friends Vintage LV is of great quality.

But back to the MK Problem: I luckily bought all my purses in basic designs (Bedford Bowling satchel, Jet Set top zip, Sutton Satchel) and when you remove the gold hardware Tag, you cannot really see its an MK bag anymore, it is still a very nice leather purse... So I use these on a dayly basis for work etc. and take my Chloes out when they deserve it...


----------



## julie32

Sheinz05 said:


> There are quiet a few nice Marcie's on ebay.de
> I also think Nut is a great , easy to match your wardrobe colour.



They have my crossbody model currently in Nut, too. But when I saw that, I was already in love with the one in  maple leaf! 

But I also think that this one is a bit too expensive. This model was discontinued in 2012 I think, and back then Chloe purses were a bit less expensive. While the larger crossbody is 950 EUR now, back then it was 750 EUR (at least thats whats stated for mine). So this seller wants more money for a purse she had in her closet and never used than she spent on it to being with... I believe that is what we in Germany call "frech"... As a comparison: Mine was in the same condition, and I bought it at 600 EUR plus shipping costs...


----------



## julie32

GemsBerry said:


> It's amazing what you can find on resale sites. I browse eBay, Fashionphile, Vestiaire Collective and Tradsy almost on daily basis )
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new bags, they look great on you. I'm a big fan of this crossbody Marcie, it was discontinued unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> Striking blue, she is gorgeous!



Dear gemsberry, thank you so much!!!

And here, I have to admit, too: Online Purse stalking is my hobby, too, even I do not intend to buy one...


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> Concerning the quality issue... I suppose that when you buy a Chloe purse, you can use the holographic codes on the bag and the authencity certificate to register the item on chloe. com. At least that is what I did with both of my purses. Afterwards, I received an Email from them with a reference code, which allows me to contact them in case of problems with the item or just take the purse to the nearest Chloe Boutique (which would still not be to easy as this would probably mean Berlin (KaDeWe or Galeries Lafayette) and I live in NRW) to have it checked. Anyway, in  both cases, I had those mails printed and store them in an envelope together with all other stuff concerning this bag (tags, receipt, certificate, Care instructions). You never know if you might need it?!?
> 
> I remember you saying that you  bought your scuba Marcie preloved? Maybe the previous und owner did not register it? Should be worth a try?
> 
> Yeah, the many MK purses... I bought my first in a trip to the US a while ago because I just loved the quality and they are quite resonably priced. But as time went by, more and  more MK purses turned up here, and especially very many fakes... That is what bothers me even more. It is infact one of the main reasons that kept me from getting an LV: there are so many women running around with fakes that I do not see the neccessity to spend so much money on a real one . And I would never get myself a replica, so no LV for me, altough they have some very nice designs too, and my friends Vintage LV is of great quality.
> 
> But back to the MK Problem: I luckily bought all my purses in basic designs (Bedford Bowling satchel, Jet Set top zip, Sutton Satchel) and when you remove the gold hardware Tag, you cannot really see its an MK bag anymore, it is still a very nice leather purse... So I use these on a dayly basis for work etc. and take my Chloes out when they deserve it...


That is a great idea to Register the purse. I have all the Authenticity Cards and Hologramm Codes...Perhaps I can still do it. I don't think the previous owner did it.
Where is NRW is your location....may I ask.

Some of the purses on ebay are overpriced...but i have bought a few items now from ebay. I find that if you contact the seller a lot of times they will negotiate.

I previously spend ist of my  time in the LV Forum...It is much more active, than the chloe forum.


----------



## julie32

I live near Bielefeld...


----------



## julie32

And you?


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> And you?


I am from Köln, but currently live near Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> They have my crossbody model currently in Nut, too. But when I saw that, I was already in love with the one in  maple leaf!
> 
> But I also think that this one is a bit too expensive. This model was discontinued in 2012 I think, and back then Chloe purses were a bit less expensive. While the larger crossbody is 950 EUR now, back then it was 750 EUR (at least thats whats stated for mine). So this seller wants more money for a purse she had in her closet and never used than she spent on it to being with... I believe that is what we in Germany call "frech"... As a comparison: Mine was in the same condition, and I bought it at 600 EUR plus shipping costs...


600&#8364; plus Shipping that You paid is really a good Deal. 
I think sometimes the seller put the prices so high, and then go lower over time to make it seem
Like you're getting a great deal. Lately I watched the prices on eBay, and i feel  people are not willing to Pay Full Price Anymore. i will be Watching the Nut Crossbody bag....i am sure It will be on ebay for a while until it sells.


----------



## julie32

I was really Happy with that price, too. Originally, the seller put the item on auction, and I then contacted her to negotiate a fixed price. From her initial reaction you could guess that I was not tue first one to ask about that, but obviously the only One in who offered her a realistic price! When you look at it from  this perspective, one can understand sellers calculating jogger prices to begin with... So I guess what you said definitely makes Sense... I am watching that one, too, because  I want to see what happens... And also a beautiful acerola Marcie satchel! 

Cologne is great, I just spent a weekend there with my best friend to shop and party, it was great! But I am sure Toronto is fantastic as well! See you planning in der moving back to Germany, or are you staying there? May I ask for your age?


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> I was really Happy with that price, too. Originally, the seller put the item on auction, and I then contacted her to negotiate a fixed price. From her initial reaction you could guess that I was not tue first one to ask about that, but obviously the only One in who offered her a realistic price! When you look at it from  this perspective, one can understand sellers calculating jogger prices to begin with... So I guess what you said definitely makes Sense... I am watching that one, too, because  I want to see what happens... And also a beautiful acerola Marcie satchel!
> 
> Cologne is great, I just spent a weekend there with my best friend to shop and party, it was great! But I am sure Toronto is fantastic as well! See you planning in der moving back to Germany, or are you staying there? May I ask for your age?


I miss Cologne, and it will always have a Special Place in My Heart! I will be back for a visit soon.
I have to visit the Christmasmarket. 
Right now, we are living Here. But who Knows what the future holds...? I am 37years old. 

Honestly I am always surprised at the last bidding price from the auctions. 
Lately it has been ( from my observation) lower, than the asking price in the beginning. I also have been watching Marc Jacobs on ebay. I like the Lil Ukita, and there is currently one in blue for 200&#8364;. I am not sure about MJ quality though.


----------



## julie32

Yes, there is no Christmas without a nice German Glühwein... 

I am 33 years old. 

I think MJ has some nice models, too. I like  the Billy washed up hobo,but after one gifted Paraty and the Marcie, the only thing made of leather Thierse year will probably be the DKNY wallet I ordered from a friend who travels to Florida Nextel month...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I currently have purchased a preloved Nylon Duffle Bag by MJ on eBay, and I was shocked when I found out  that MJ Nylons obviously do not come with dustbags, as they cost about 200 EUR as well... But the leather  bags do, and they are indeed  quite nice!

Die ist you already register your Marcie? Did it work?


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> Yes, there is no Christmas without a nice German Glühwein...
> 
> I am 33 years old.
> 
> I think MJ has some nice models, too. I like  the Billy washed up hobo,but after one gifted Paraty and the Marcie, the only thing made of leather Thierse year will probably be the DKNY wallet I ordered from a friend who travels to Florida Nextel month...&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I currently have purchased a preloved Nylon Duffle Bag by MJ on eBay, and I was shocked when I found out  that MJ Nylons obviously do not come with dustbags, as they cost about 200 EUR as well... But the leather  bags do, and they are indeed  quite nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Die ist you already register your Marcie? Did it work?



I will buy the Glühwein seasoning and bring it back...we have cold Winters here...hehehe.
I am still working on registering the purses. Its just been a busy Weekend. 

How is your weekend going?
Do you know the colour Rosemilk? I am a Little Confused. I Love The Anemone pink colour...nur sure its the right Colour for me. My Concern is, that My Jeans may Transfer the colour on the purse. 
What are your Thoughts ? 
I also saw a marcie round in Rose Milk. It is similiar to Anemone pink...except one has I guess more pink in it, and the other more brown,does that make sense???
I am just hesitant to buy light colours...but I love the nude colours. not sure to what to do.  I wear my purses for some time, and then plan to re sell them at one point.


----------



## julie32

Our Weekend was rather slow, except for Sunday when we had the family visiting for my husbands birthday! Right now we are on our way to Berlin for a few days (always nice to be there) and I will definitely take Miss Marcie to visit her sisters at the KaDeWe... Hope it is not too tempting there. 

The rose milk definitely looks nice, but I think that the nude looks better against the skin and is a colour that can be worn all year around, while rose milk is more of a summer tone... Same for Anemone Pink! Nude is defnitely more versatile... I have experienced colour transfer twice before: once on ivory saffiano leather (which I could mostly remove) and on a light pink suede purse. In both cases, the bags were far less expensive. But it is definitely something I'd consider when spending four figures on a purse... I think the cashmere grey of my Paraty is about as light as I would go in this price range... Especially when you like to sell your purses from time to time...


----------



## clauvert

Sheinz05 said:


> That is a great idea to Register the purse. I have all the Authenticity Cards and Hologramm Codes...Perhaps I can still do it. I don't think the previous owner did it.
> Where is NRW is your location....may I ask.
> 
> Some of the purses on ebay are overpriced...but i have bought a few items now from ebay. I find that if you contact the seller a lot of times they will negotiate.
> 
> I previously spend ist of my  time in the LV Forum...It is much more active, than the chloe forum.


hi! i registered my party as well, but got no code from them at all. and that would really come in hand, since i noticed the leather on handstraps is sort of coming off. i only had the bag for a year or less and didn't carry it everyday. it's an indian summer medium party from fall 2013! do you think i should contact chloé? and how?


----------



## clauvert

clauvert said:


> hi! i registered my paraty as well, but got no code from them at all. and that would really come in hand, since i noticed the leather on handstraps is sort of coming off. i only had the bag for a year or less and didn't carry it everyday. it's an indian summer medium paraty from fall 2013! do you think i should contact chloé? and how?


 anyone with same problem?


----------



## iskent78

hi can somebody tell me how to register on chloe.com

i cant find any form or such to register my marcie 

or mybe its not appear when browsing using ipad &#128563;


----------



## julie32

clauvert said:


> hi! i registered my party as well, but got no code from them at all. and that would really come in hand, since i noticed the leather on handstraps is sort of coming off. i only had the bag for a year or less and didn't carry it everyday. it's an indian summer medium party from fall 2013! do you think i should contact chloé? and how?



Die you receive an email from them after tue registration? This should have contained the Code? Did you check your spam back then? I think you should contact them, I did so because I had a question about an online shop not listed in chloe.com. They have a contact section an I received a very nice and helpful feedback within 2 days I think...


----------



## julie32

iskent78 said:


> hi can somebody tell me how to register on chloe.com
> 
> i cant find any form or such to register my marcie
> 
> or mybe its not appear when browsing using ipad &#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767954



Great purse!!!

Maybe you should try it on a mac or pc or Laptop! I has problems opening und the site with a mobile device as well as they require Flash!


----------



## beachgirl38

iskent78 said:


> hi can somebody tell me how to register on chloe.com
> 
> i cant find any form or such to register my marcie
> 
> or mybe its not appear when browsing using ipad &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767954



Very beautiful bag!!  You have to type in your internet search space "Chloe.com/register" (it says it on the authentication card) & it takes you right to that page.  I just did it yesterday with my new paraty.


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> Die you receive an email from them after tue registration? This should have contained the Code? Did you check your spam back then? I think you should contact them, I did so because I had a question about an online shop not listed in chloe.com. They have a contact section an I received a very nice and helpful feedback within 2 days I think...


Yes, i agree. Contact them, and they will hopefully assist you.
I have the same issue with my handle...it wasn't used much, and the leather is coming off.

If you receive an answer please share. Thanks.


----------



## Sheinz05

julie32 said:


> Our Weekend was rather slow, except for Sunday when we had the family visiting for my husbands birthday! Right now we are on our way to Berlin for a few days (always nice to be there) and I will definitely take Miss Marcie to visit her sisters at the KaDeWe... Hope it is not too tempting there.
> 
> The rose milk definitely looks nice, but I think that the nude looks better against the skin and is a colour that can be worn all year around, while rose milk is more of a summer tone... Same for Anemone Pink! Nude is defnitely more versatile... I have experienced colour transfer twice before: once on ivory saffiano leather (which I could mostly remove) and on a light pink suede purse. In both cases, the bags were far less expensive. But it is definitely something I'd consider when spending four figures on a purse... I think the cashmere grey of my Paraty is about as light as I would go in this price range... Especially when you like to sell your purses from time to time...


Hey! How is Berlin? Did you go to the KADEWE ?
I have decided against the lighter colours at this point.  But I found a chloe Marcie pochette in Cognac.
It's on its way, and I will post a picture when she is here.


----------



## julie32

Berlin was great, and I visited tue KaDeWe (where the Wales Assistant complimented my Marcie &#10084 and the Galeries Lafayette, but luckily I got away from both Chloe Sections without any purchases! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Nevertheless, I got the Tan coloured bag I wanted to buy one day, and it was a lot cheaper and quite a bargain (50% off), and I still like tue style, looks great on me, everyone thinks! Although it does not fit here, I will attach a pic anyway... 

Great news about the pochette, I think I saw one in ebay tue other day! Cant wait for the Pics!!!


----------



## julie32

Heres the Berlin Bargain!!!


----------



## alec_mcbeal

missTeresaDee said:


> Casual day out shopping with my lil Marcie cross body
> View attachment 2633243


nice ....


----------



## alec_mcbeal

shopaholic919 said:


> I am still new and not able to create my own thread. I just wanted opinions on these two bags I have purchased. I do not really need both however I did get the set a get these at a steal less than $1000 for each at Saks.  My goal was to find a nice multipurpose spring bag. The Medium Marcie color is Sunlight the Paraty is beige, white, & black. I already own an all-black Paraty and a navy mini Marcie Cross-body. Comments or suggestions appreciated
> View attachment 2557724
> View attachment 2557726


Oh my the medium marcie is so gorgeous


----------



## befrank

iskent78 said:


> hi can somebody tell me how to register on chloe.com
> 
> i cant find any form or such to register my marcie
> 
> or mybe its not appear when browsing using ipad &#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767954


Yes, the iPad defaults to the Chloe mobile site which doesn't include the registration page. Use a computer. I had the same experience.


----------



## befrank

shopaholic919 said:


> I am still new and not able to create my own thread. I just wanted opinions on these two bags I have purchased. I do not really need both however I did get the set a get these at a steal less than $1000 for each at Saks.  My goal was to find a nice multipurpose spring bag. The Medium Marcie color is Sunlight the Paraty is beige, white, & black. I already own an all-black Paraty and a navy mini Marcie Cross-body. Comments or suggestions appreciated
> View attachment 2557724
> View attachment 2557726


Awesome!!


----------



## itsmeL007

befrank said:


> Awesome!!





befrank said:


> Yes, the iPad defaults to the Chloe mobile site which doesn't include the registration page. Use a computer. I had the same experience.





Thank you....I was on my iPad and tried my Note! I will jump on the laptop later!!
What exactly does registering do?


----------



## letadorata

I was so in love with the decoration of the susannah boots but the style was not for me..

So I just found this lovely susannah flats  They look so lovely and fit nice, I am sure they will go nice under the jeans especially.

Here is my new ones 

I cannot manage to add photos 
So I am posting a link...


----------



## letadorata

repost


----------



## befrank

letadorata said:


> I was so in love with the decoration of the susannah boots but the style was not for me..
> 
> 
> 
> So I just found this lovely susannah flats  They look so lovely and fit nice, I am sure they will go nice under the jeans especially.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new ones
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot manage to add photos
> 
> So I am posting a link...




Adorable!!


----------



## letadorata

befrank said:


> Adorable!!



Thank you my dear


----------



## julie32

I could not help myself and got this cutie: Elsie Pochette in Emerald &#10084;


----------



## Tatze

I am reading your nice articles for some time now and finally managed to take a photo of me and my Chloe Marcie medium in Nude Pink !!! Love her very much  - she is 1,5 years now and the color is as nice as it was in the beginning ...... I was a little worried about the light shade but the leather is so good, that it doesn´t matter at all ..... from time to time I put some leather wax on so it stays soft


----------



## Sparkledolll

Medium Drew in Python


----------



## CobaltBlu

Natalie j said:


> Medium Drew in Python



Love this!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Small Elsie in Python.  Originally I wanted the small Elsie in Pale pink/nude Python but the one on display was already a little bit dirty so I opted for a more sensible colour!


----------



## Sparkledolll

CobaltBlu said:


> Love this!


Thank you! I was really careful when using the bag but still got dirt mark on it! Luckily I used a little bit of vaseline on a cloth and the mark was gone!


----------



## JoieButter

Natalie j said:


> Medium Drew in Python




is that the Chloe parka? that bag is just dreamy.


----------



## JoieButter

Tatze said:


> I am reading your nice articles for some time now and finally managed to take a photo of me and my Chloe Marcie medium in Nude Pink !!! Love her very much  - she is 1,5 years now and the color is as nice as it was in the beginning ...... I was a little worried about the light shade but the leather is so good, that it doesn´t matter at all ..... from time to time I put some leather wax on so it stays soft




I loooove that color. Beautiful choice.


----------



## Sparkledolll

JoieButter said:


> is that the Chloe parka? that bag is just dreamy.


Yes, good spot! Thank you &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Tatze

Natalie j said:


> Yes, good spot! Thank you &#65533;&#65533;



Thank you !!! I always wanted to have the bag in Nut color. But when I saw the one in Nude Pink I fell in love right away !
It really goes with everything ...


----------



## Tatze

JoieButter said:


> I loooove that color. Beautiful choice.



.... uups, my previous post is mentioned for you of course ; - )))))


----------



## hightea_xx

Running around with the Mini Baylee in toe!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Chloe Dalston. I found this bag in the sale at 40:/: off but am still unsure if I should keep?! The leather is beautifully soft but I feel like the bag is too big on me and only looks nice when carries as a clutch... what do you ladies think, Keep it return?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Here she is carried as clutch. Any  opinions/help would be welcome!


----------



## julie32

Honestly, as 40% off on a Chloe  Bag means it  still cannot  bei called  cheap, I would return  it. It  looks  really  big  on you, and it seems a bit unpractical... And please  keep  in mind: When  spending  so much  money on  a bag, you really  gotta LOVE  IT! I would  rather  return  it  and  invest  into  something  that you  love!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Thanks! I agree with you!


----------



## JoieButter

Natalie j said:


> Chloe Dalston. I found this bag in the sale at 40:/: off but am still unsure if I should keep?! The leather is beautifully soft but I feel like the bag is too big on me and only looks nice when carries as a clutch... what do you ladies think, Keep it return?




if you don't LOVE it then return it. it's still a decent about of cash.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Out and about with my mini drew bag


----------



## Midun

So so cute and fab. Enjoy!!


----------



## BagLdy

I'm in love with my new Chloe Marcie Medium Cross Body &#128150;&#128522;


----------



## GemsBerry

BagLdy said:


> I'm in love with my new Chloe Marcie Medium Cross Body &#128150;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889625



Leather looks gorgeous!


----------



## BagLdy

GemsBerry said:


> Leather looks gorgeous!




The leather is beautifully supple and I can imagine it getting more buttery over time, and the leather smells Devine! &#128522;


----------



## mtstmichel

BagLdy said:


> I'm in love with my new Chloe Marcie Medium Cross Body &#128150;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889625



Love that Cashmere Gray color!


----------



## BagLdy

mtstmichel said:


> Love that Cashmere Gray color!




Thanks! I'm loving the Gray, it goes with everything &#128150;


----------



## Sparkledolll

[QUOTE=Natalie j ..

With Mini perforated snakeskin Drew &#128516;


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BagLdy said:


> I'm in love with my new Chloe Marcie Medium Cross Body &#128150;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889625


Great bag, love the color!


----------



## BagLdy

Designerhbgirl said:


> Great bag, love the color!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## netter

bellacherie said:


> Here I am with my 06 chocolate satchel - still getting used to the camera  I got for xmas....


Love this handbag - I have one like it in mini size. My first paddington so I am amazed at the amount it holds if you use those deep side pockets. The chocolate is my favorite and the more worn in it gets the better it looks.


----------



## Addy

Alison! :0)


----------



## Addy

Natalie j said:


> With Mini perforated snakeskin Drew &#128516;




Pretty!


----------



## QueenLouis

At the office today. Marcie in blonde chestnut.


----------



## sparks1007

Addy said:


> Alison! :0)
> 
> View attachment 2917309



Love!!!! I'm considering an Alison. Is this the larger size that's about 54 cm across? Does it feel huge? Do you have a mod shot please so I can see it on? All thoughts gratefully received.


----------



## ririan

QueenLouis said:


> At the office today. Marcie in blonde chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917350



Ohhh... I am considering this exact style in this exact colour!
Do you like this colour? 
is it more yellow or more beige? 
Does it wear well (ie. Color transfer etc).

Sorry for so many questions! Thanks!


----------



## mar4712

QueenLouis said:


> At the office today. Marcie in blonde chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917350




Gorgeous!!


----------



## QueenLouis

ririan said:


> Ohhh... I am considering this exact style in this exact colour!
> Do you like this colour?
> is it more yellow or more beige?
> Does it wear well (ie. Color transfer etc).
> 
> Sorry for so many questions! Thanks!




Yes, I'm happy with the color. It is darker than it appears in this photo though.
I'd say it's like a beige/nude. It's very close to a new vachetta.
I can't speak for how it wears, this was the first day I carried her.


----------



## miraclebeibei

Running errands today


----------



## sparks1007

miraclebeibei said:


> View attachment 2925863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands today



That's such a great outfit.


----------



## miraclebeibei

sparks1007 said:


> That's such a great outfit.




Thank you


----------



## sinyard

BagLdy said:


> I'm in love with my new Chloe Marcie Medium Cross Body [emoji178][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889625




Beautiful! You're making my decision even more tough. I'm torn between nut and cashmere grey.


----------



## BagLdy

sinyard said:


> Beautiful! You're making my decision even more tough. I'm torn between nut and cashmere grey.



Thank you &#128522;. I love both the colour options, gorgeous Chloe neutrals. Good luck with your new bag purchase!


----------



## Addy

sparks1007 said:


> Love!!!! I'm considering an Alison. Is this the larger size that's about 54 cm across? Does it feel huge? Do you have a mod shot please so I can see it on? All thoughts gratefully received.



This is the smaller one


----------



## sinyard

BagLdy said:


> Thank you [emoji4]. I love both the colour options, gorgeous Chloe neutrals. Good luck with your new bag purchase!




Thank you! Do you have to worry about color transfer onto the grey cashmere? Do you have to baby it all? I wear darker denim sometimes and I was wondering if it would transfer at all.


----------



## BagLdy

sinyard said:


> Thank you! Do you have to worry about color transfer onto the grey cashmere? Do you have to baby it all? I wear darker denim sometimes and I was wondering if it would transfer at all.



I have been carrying it everyday for about a month now, I have had no problems at all with transfer, but admittedly I don't wear a lot of denim. I don't baby my bags at all, still looks brand new.  Hope that helps.


----------



## sinyard

BagLdy said:


> I have been carrying it everyday for about a month now, I have had no problems at all with transfer, but admittedly I don't wear a lot of denim. I don't baby my bags at all, still looks brand new.  Hope that helps.




That does help a lot, thank you. I have three boys 5, 3 & 1 so I can't baby my bags either! Enjoy yours!


----------



## BagLdy

sinyard said:


> That does help a lot, thank you. I have three boys 5, 3 & 1 so I can't baby my bags either! Enjoy yours!



I totally understand, I have a 2 year old boy myself, so babying my bags is out of the question! Please share pics of your beautiful bag once you get it, good luck!


----------



## sparks1007

Addy said:


> This is the smaller one



Thanks.


----------



## nycbella

Taking my Small Paraty out [emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## Wudge

nycbella said:


> View attachment 2934185
> 
> Taking my Small Paraty out [emoji7][emoji4]



Great look!


----------



## nycbella

Wudge said:


> Great look!




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HONEYRIDER

my new chloe


----------



## minababe

HONEYRIDER said:


> my new chloe


 
beautiful!!


I love the small marcie crossbody. i want one too. can't decide which color


----------



## amadea88

nycbella said:


> View attachment 2934185
> 
> Taking my Small Paraty out [emoji7][emoji4]



Gorgeous bag and looks great on you


----------



## amadea88

HONEYRIDER said:


> my new chloe



Such a pretty colorr, perfect for spring


----------



## nycbella

amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous bag and looks great on you


Thank You


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Me wearing the small Chloé Marcie bag and the Chloé Susanna boots


----------



## chocochip

My spring staff


----------



## twistandkiss

Received my first Chloe today!
Paraty in black, and heres a photo of her with my celine micro! 

Love love love black bags with gold hardware but im having second thoughts of exchanging it for one in cashmere grey... What do you ladies think?


----------



## GemsBerry

twistandkiss said:


> Received my first Chloe today!
> Paraty in black, and heres a photo of her with my celine micro!
> 
> Love love love black bags with gold hardware but im having second thoughts of exchanging it for one in cashmere grey... What do you ladies think?



It's beautiful and will wear better than Cashmere gray (there were some complaints in this forum about Paraty in Cashmere gray, yet it wears perfectly in Marcie).


----------



## twistandkiss

GemsBerry said:


> It's beautiful and will wear better than Cashmere gray (there were some complaints in this forum about Paraty in Cashmere gray, yet it wears perfectly in Marcie).



Ahh thanks for the tip. I think the grey is a little too light for me, decided to keep the black. Can't wait to bring it out! Except that the shoulder strap is too long


----------



## bibisamajiang

Today's bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 bought @ Osaka, Japan in last Nov.


----------



## SESpry

New here and new to Chloe but very excited to show my latest purchases.  Love looking at everyone's bags.  


Firstly my Marcie Medium in Royal Navy that I got at Saks in Beverly Hills whilst on holiday from Australia a week ago.


To me this is the perfect blue bag.  I have been hunting for the perfect blue bag for years and finally style and colour met in the best combination.


Hoping the picture attaches.


----------



## SESpry

Now I am fully on the Chloe train and have no intention of getting off, I decided to get a wallet to keep my blue Marcie company.  Didn't want to go entirely matching so got this red beauty from Reebonz which arrived today.


On a side note, first purchase from Reebonz but the beautiful packaging alone will make me return.


Thanks for looking


----------



## coivcte

SESpry said:


> New here and new to Chloe but very excited to show my latest purchases.  Love looking at everyone's bags.
> 
> 
> Firstly my Marcie Medium in Royal Navy that I got at Saks in Beverly Hills whilst on holiday from Australia a week ago.
> 
> 
> To me this is the perfect blue bag.  I have been hunting for the perfect blue bag for years and finally style and colour met in the best combination.
> 
> 
> Hoping the picture attaches.



May I ask how much it cost? You can PM me if you prefer.
I'm from Sydney Aust and got a friend travelling to the USA soon.
Trying to find out if it's worth it to ask my friend to buy one for me.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SESpry

coivcte said:


> May I ask how much it cost? You can PM me if you prefer.
> I'm from Sydney Aust and got a friend travelling to the USA soon.
> Trying to find out if it's worth it to ask my friend to buy one for me.
> Thanks in advance!!


 
I think we paid just shy of $2000 US for it but I don't know what that translated to in AUS. 


To be honest we weren't looking for a bargain, more that I spotted a bag I loved and it seemed reasonable so we got it.  I am in Western Australia and we don't have a lot of choice here (it is getting better) so it was a chance for me to see a better selection than just online.


My advice is keep an eye on the exchange rate.  When we were in the US about 18mths ago it was much better and I am kicking myself I didn't buy one then.


----------



## coivcte

SESpry said:


> New here and new to Chloe but very excited to show my latest purchases.  Love looking at everyone's bags.
> 
> 
> Firstly my Marcie Medium in Royal Navy that I got at Saks in Beverly Hills whilst on holiday from Australia a week ago.
> 
> 
> To me this is the perfect blue bag.  I have been hunting for the perfect blue bag for years and finally style and colour met in the best combination.
> 
> 
> Hoping the picture attaches.





SESpry said:


> I think we paid just shy of $2000 US for it but I don't know what that translated to in AUS.
> 
> 
> To be honest we weren't looking for a bargain, more that I spotted a bag I loved and it seemed reasonable so we got it.  I am in Western Australia and we don't have a lot of choice here (it is getting better) so it was a chance for me to see a better selection than just online.
> 
> 
> My advice is keep an eye on the exchange rate.  When we were in the US about 18mths ago it was much better and I am kicking myself I didn't buy one then.



Lovely, thank you so much!
Hope to share my first Chloe on this forum soon


----------



## coivcte

Tatze said:


> I am reading your nice articles for some time now and finally managed to take a photo of me and my Chloe Marcie medium in Nude Pink !!! Love her very much  - she is 1,5 years now and the color is as nice as it was in the beginning ...... I was a little worried about the light shade but the leather is so good, that it doesn´t matter at all ..... from time to time I put some leather wax on so it stays soft



I know this post that I'm replying is very old but hoping Tatze or anyone who owns the following colour can help me out? Wanted a photo comparison of Nude Pink and Blush Nude. I'm purchasing a Medium Marcie Crossbody in one of these colour. 
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Tatze

coivcte said:


> I know this post that I'm replying is very old but hoping Tatze or anyone who owns the following colour can help me out? Wanted a photo comparison of Nude Pink and Blush Nude. I'm purchasing a Medium Marcie Crossbody in one of these colour.
> Thank you in advance!!


 
I had a look at the two colors on photos in Google and I think the differece is that Nude Pink is really more like a very light rosé in comparison to Blush Nude which is more like a light beige .... I can tell you the Nude Pink is a really great color that fits with almost everything !!! But it is from 2013, so maybe a little harder to find !!!

Another color that is really pretty (from Spring 2015) is Abstract White, which is also more a light rosé when you can trust the pictures in the Internet ....

Hope I have helped you with this informatione !


----------



## coivcte

Tatze said:


> I had a look at the two colors on photos in Google and I think the differece is that Nude Pink is really more like a very light rosé in comparison to Blush Nude which is more like a light beige .... I can tell you the Nude Pink is a really great color that fits with almost everything !!! But it is from 2013, so maybe a little harder to find !!!
> 
> Another color that is really pretty (from Spring 2015) is Abstract White, which is also more a light rosé when you can trust the pictures in the Internet ....
> 
> Hope I have helped you with this informatione !



Oh Tatze, you are wonderful, thank you for rely and so soon!
I love how Nude Pink look on your photo that I found.
How is the colour Nude Pink holding up so far and is the colour on the photo true to colour?

Im in Australia and found Nude Pink and Blush Nude online.
I don't get to see the item until I purchase it and no return.
That's why I'm finding it hard to decide.....


----------



## Tatze

coivcte said:


> Oh Tatze, you are wonderful, thank you for rely and so soon!
> I love how Nude Pink look on your photo that I found.
> How is the colour Nude Pink holding up so far and is the colour on the photo true to colour?
> 
> Im in Australia and found Nude Pink and Blush Nude online.
> I don't get to see the item until I purchase it and no return.
> That's why I'm finding it hard to decide.....


 

The color of Nude Pink is exactly the one on this photo ! Unfortunately I have a problem with my hardware, but this is not because of the light color. I never heard that this happened to anyone so far .... my bag is with Chloe in Paris at the moment (already for 5 weeks) and I am waiting for them to reply to my claim ....

I always wanted to have the Marcie in Nut, but when I finally stood in the shop and had to chose between Nut and Nude Pink, it was no question to take the Nude Pink one ! It is soooo nice and I wear it all year throught !

Hope that helps you .....


----------



## coivcte

HONEYRIDER said:


> my new chloe



So pretty, may I ask what colour this is?


----------



## coivcte

Tatze said:


> The color of Nude Pink is exactly the one on this photo ! Unfortunately I have a problem with my hardware, but this is not because of the light color. I never heard that this happened to anyone so far .... my bag is with Chloe in Paris at the moment (already for 5 weeks) and I am waiting for them to reply to my claim ....
> 
> I always wanted to have the Marcie in Nut, but when I finally stood in the shop and had to chose between Nut and Nude Pink, it was no question to take the Nude Pink one ! It is soooo nice and I wear it all year throught !
> 
> Hope that helps you .....



Oh I read this post and saw this photo but didn't realise it was posted by you...lol...
Thank you so much for all your help today. I have ordered my first Chloe bag - Nude Pink Medium Marcie Crossbody. Finger cross the colour is what I am after, this is a risk buying online.

I hope your bag will get restored back to new condition. 
You must be missing it. Chloe has very good customer service if they took it back after such long period of time. Please update us when she is returned to you, can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## Tatze

coivcte said:


> Oh I read this post and saw this photo but didn't realise it was posted by you...lol...
> Thank you so much for all your help today. I have ordered my first Chloe bag - Nude Pink Medium Marcie Crossbody. Finger cross the colour is what I am after, this is a risk buying online.
> 
> I hope your bag will get restored back to new condition.
> You must be missing it. Chloe has very good customer service if they took it back after such long period of time. Please update us when she is returned to you, can't wait to see more photos!


 
You will not regret the decission, I am sure  very good choice !!!

Yes, I really miss my bag - I am waiting for them to call every day and tell me it is back (I gave it to the shop I purchased it and they take care). I had 2 years warranty for the bag and this would be over end of April now !!! Lucky me 

Please give me a feedback as soon as you received your bag !
And I will give you mine as soon as I got back my bag ....


----------



## beata-kelly

Tatze said:


> The color of Nude Pink is exactly the one on this photo ! Unfortunately I have a problem with my hardware, but this is not because of the light color. I never heard that this happened to anyone so far .... my bag is with Chloe in Paris at the moment (already for 5 weeks) and I am waiting for them to reply to my claim ....
> 
> I always wanted to have the Marcie in Nut, but when I finally stood in the shop and had to chose between Nut and Nude Pink, it was no question to take the Nude Pink one ! It is soooo nice and I wear it all year throught !
> 
> Hope that helps you .....


last summer I bought Paraty in nude pink and  I had the same problem with hardware.  In the end I sold this bag.


----------



## Tatze

beata-kelly said:


> last summer I bought Paraty in nude pink and  I had the same problem with hardware.  In the end I sold this bag.


 
That is sooo sad, because the color is sooo beautiful ! I cannot understand why there is such a problem with the hardware ... I have some other bags (much cheaper ones) also in lighter colors and never have any problems with them .... hope they get it solved at Chloe somehow and I get back my bag soon .... 

... will keep you informed what happened ...


----------



## Tatze

So yesterday I went to the Chloe Shop to get back my Marcie in Nude Pink ! It had been away for 5 weeks now at Chloe in Paris due to claim of black dots from hardware ..... they totally cleaned it, no more black spots and the bag really looks great again ! They were so nice and told me that if it happens again, I could come and claim it again even the warranty runs out by tomorrow (2 years !) ....

... nevertheless I ordered a new Marcie Medium in Abstract White this morning to compare the two bags at home and then decide if to keep or to sell the one in Nude Pink. If I decide keeping it, I would return the Abstract White .... very excited about it !!!


----------



## coivcte

Tatze said:


> So yesterday I went to the Chloe Shop to get back my Marcie in Nude Pink ! It had been away for 5 weeks now at Chloe in Paris due to claim of black dots from hardware ..... they totally cleaned it, no more black spots and the bag really looks great again ! They were so nice and told me that if it happens again, I could come and claim it again even the warranty runs out by tomorrow (2 years !) ....
> 
> ... nevertheless I ordered a new Marcie Medium in Abstract White this morning to compare the two bags at home and then decide if to keep or to sell the one in Nude Pink. If I decide keeping it, I would return the Abstract White .... very excited about it !!!



So glad to hear that you got your bag back and in good condition!
Hope to see photos of the Abstract White soon, I can't wait


----------



## coivcte

I have received a Small and Medium Paraty in Black and Cashmere Grey respectively.
These are my first Chloe handbags.
I am wondering why the leather looks and feels different.
Black is soft and shiny and the Cashmere Grey is rough and matt and feels dry.
I'm a bit worried, anyone know more about the differences and is this normal?


----------



## Tatze

coivcte said:


> I have received a Small and Medium Paraty in Black and Cashmere Grey respectively.
> These are my first Chloe handbags.
> I am wondering why the leather looks and feels different.
> Black is soft and shiny and the Cashmere Grey is rough and matt and feels dry.
> I'm a bit worried, anyone know more about the differences and is this normal?


 

Sorry, I have no Paraty and therefore cannot say anthing about the leather quality ....

My new Marcie is about to arrive today (very fast, I know - ordered yesterday) and I will show you pics this weekend !!!


----------



## QueenLouis

coivcte said:


> I have received a Small and Medium Paraty in Black and Cashmere Grey respectively.
> These are my first Chloe handbags.
> I am wondering why the leather looks and feels different.
> Black is soft and shiny and the Cashmere Grey is rough and matt and feels dry.
> I'm a bit worried, anyone know more about the differences and is this normal?




Just for myself, my 1 paraty has much stiffer leather than my other Chloe's. I have 2 Marcies, and a Paddington (from the 60th anniversary reissue), and the leather on all 3 of those is so soft, thick & chewy. I wondered if they need to use stiffer leather to maintain the shape on the paraty.


----------



## coivcte

QueenLouis said:


> Just for myself, my 1 paraty has much stiffer leather than my other Chloe's. I have 2 Marcies, and a Paddington (from the 60th anniversary reissue), and the leather on all 3 of those is so soft, thick & chewy. I wondered if they need to use stiffer leather to maintain the shape on the paraty.



Yes stiff is the word to describe the Cashmere Grey Paraty that I have received.
Will the leather soften up after use?
The Black Paraty doesn't have the same stiffness, it is more supple and has a shine which is nicer.


----------



## QueenLouis

coivcte said:


> Yes stiff is the word to describe the Cashmere Grey Paraty that I have received.
> 
> Will the leather soften up after use?
> 
> The Black Paraty doesn't have the same stiffness, it is more supple and has a shine which is nicer.




Mine hasn't, but I don't use it very much.


----------



## Tatze

coivcte said:


> So glad to hear that you got your bag back and in good condition!
> Hope to see photos of the Abstract White soon, I can't wait




Hello, the new Marcie in Abstract White arrived yesterday and now I am in trouble .... I cannot decide what to do! 
They are both very nice, the Nude Pink is the left one .... it is more colorful but the Abstract White looks so classy ....

Please advise what you would do .... thanks


----------



## coivcte

Code:
	






Tatze said:


> Hello, the new Marcie in Abstract White arrived yesterday and now I am in trouble .... I cannot decide what to do!
> They are both very nice, the Nude Pink is the left one .... it is more colorful but the Abstract White looks so classy ....
> 
> Please advise what you would do .... thanks



Geez you asked the wrong person, hope others will reply too.
I'm the most indecisive when it comes to colour, especially when they both look so pretty.

One question, is Abstract White like a cream colour? Or does it have a hint of pink?
Also why does the leather look a bit different?

I will pick based on what other bags I have. I try not to duplicate colours if possible.
Or if you feel like a change since you already had the Nude Pink for almost 2 years?
I know is not much of help, sorry....

Is the Abstract White on sale at the moment? If don't mind me asking where I can find it?


----------



## Tatze

Is the Abstract White on sale at the moment? If don't mind me asking where I can find it?[/QUOTE]

I think the Abstract White is more neutral with a touch of grey ... it is not for Sale, it is a new Spring color ... bought it at the online store mytheresa! 

The leather is a bit more peppled with the Nude Pink, but not really a lot. Sort of leather is the same ...

Really hard to decide, I have to think about it some more days I guess ...


----------



## Anatal

Good for you


----------



## minababe

does any of you have seen the new leather collection? I think it's called Porte epaule.


----------



## GemsBerry

Tatze said:


> Hello, the new Marcie in Abstract White arrived yesterday and now I am in trouble .... I cannot decide what to do!
> They are both very nice, the Nude Pink is the left one .... it is more colorful but the Abstract White looks so classy ....
> 
> Please advise what you would do .... thanks



Abstract white, it has a little bit more It-factor and looks more posh.


----------



## zgm

Tatze said:


> Hello, the new Marcie in Abstract White arrived yesterday and now I am in trouble .... I cannot decide what to do!
> They are both very nice, the Nude Pink is the left one .... it is more colorful but the Abstract White looks so classy ....
> 
> Please advise what you would do .... thanks


I prefer the abstract white. 

Have you decided which one you like better?


----------



## zgm

SESpry said:


> New here and new to Chloe but very excited to show my latest purchases.  Love looking at everyone's bags.
> 
> 
> Firstly my Marcie Medium in Royal Navy that I got at Saks in Beverly Hills whilst on holiday from Australia a week ago.
> 
> 
> To me this is the perfect blue bag.  I have been hunting for the perfect blue bag for years and finally style and colour met in the best combination.
> 
> 
> Hoping the picture attaches.


I totally agree, Royal Navy is perfect!


----------



## zgm

HONEYRIDER said:


> my new chloe


beautiful color! perfect for spring and summer too.


----------



## zgm

HONEYRIDER said:


> Me wearing the small Chloé Marcie bag and the Chloé Susanna boots


gorgeous!


----------



## Stansy

minababe said:


> does any of you have seen the new leather collection? I think it's called Porte epaule.



Do you mean this one:

I think it looks quite basic irl...


----------



## Bisoux78

SESpry said:


> New here and new to Chloe but very excited to show my latest purchases.  Love looking at everyone's bags.
> 
> 
> Firstly my Marcie Medium in Royal Navy that I got at Saks in Beverly Hills whilst on holiday from Australia a week ago.
> 
> 
> To me this is the perfect blue bag.  I have been hunting for the perfect blue bag for years and finally style and colour met in the best combination.
> 
> 
> Hoping the picture attaches.



Bag twins! Royal Navy is classy w/o looking too formal. I get a ton of compliments on this bag when I have it out.


----------



## minababe

Stansy said:


> Do you mean this one:
> 
> I think it looks quite basic irl...


 
do you like classic leather look more or this one?


I ordered the small crossbody marcie in the classic look and These leather. can't wait to see them. I couldn't decide online so I will look which one Looks better irl


----------



## Stansy

minababe said:


> do you like classic leather look more or this one?
> 
> 
> I ordered the small crossbody marcie in the classic look and These leather. can't wait to see them. I couldn't decide online so I will look which one Looks better irl



I prefer the regular style as it has the characteristics of the Marcie. I miss those in the new design.... But to each her own


----------



## minababe

Stansy said:


> I prefer the regular style as it has the characteristics of the Marcie. I miss those in the new design.... But to each her own


 
exactly what I thought. I ordered this one too because of the size. it's bigger than the small but smaller than the medium.


----------



## angiecake

Chloe Paraty at brunch! Plus a few mod-shots that might be helpful (I'm 5'2", and the bag is a medium for reference). Sorry for the large images-- too lazy right now to resize.


----------



## sinyard

My Royal Navy Medium Marcie Crossbody running errands with me the other day


----------



## SESpry

Bisoux78 said:


> Bag twins! Royal Navy is classy w/o looking too formal. I get a ton of compliments on this bag when I have it out.


 
I think it is such a striking blue.  Sometimes Navy is too dark and royal blue too blue (not fussy much am I!!!) but this is just the perfect medium.  Love it so much was thinking of finding it in the small cross body but wondering if I should branch out for a different colour.


----------



## SESpry

sinyard said:


> My Royal Navy Medium Marcie Crossbody running errands with me the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983560


 
Love it!  Such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## lovesmonster

angiecake said:


> Chloe Paraty at brunch! Plus a few mod-shots that might be helpful (I'm 5'2", and the bag is a medium for reference). Sorry for the large images-- too lazy right now to resize.



You look great with your paraty!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I'm now tempted to purchase another paraty... &#128586;&#128586;&#128586;


----------



## coivcte

angiecake said:


> Chloe Paraty at brunch! Plus a few mod-shots that might be helpful (I'm 5'2", and the bag is a medium for reference). Sorry for the large images-- too lazy right now to resize.



Thank you for such lovely photos and mod shots, they are very helpful.
May I ask what colour? Would it be Cashmere Grey?
I'm hoping it is....because I recently purchased a Medium Paraty in Cashmere Grey and unsure whether to keep it.
The leather of the Cashmere Grey that I have received feels very stiff and rough.
However the leather in your photos looks so shiny and soft. Are the photos accurate? 
If so, would the shine and softness be due to wear?


----------



## Tatze

zgm said:


> I prefer the abstract white.
> 
> Have you decided which one you like better?



Yes I made my decision and in the end it was easy and absolutely clear! I love my Nude Pink bag and could not let it go! And I am sooo happy with my choice! Thank you all for your support !


----------



## angiecake

coivcte said:


> Thank you for such lovely photos and mod shots, they are very helpful.
> May I ask what colour? Would it be Cashmere Grey?
> I'm hoping it is....because I recently purchased a Medium Paraty in Cashmere Grey and unsure whether to keep it.
> The leather of the Cashmere Grey that I have received feels very stiff and rough.
> However the leather in your photos looks so shiny and soft. Are the photos accurate?
> If so, would the shine and softness be due to wear?



Hi! This is from 2011, but I'm not sure exactly what it's called. Yes, the pictures are completely accurate. I got this pre-owned in great condition, and have checked out new ones at stores (albeit not specifically Cashmere Grey), and I've always felt the leather was sturdy but soft, and has a natural sheen to it. Perhaps the softness of my bag is due to wear, but I'm not sure how much to attribute to it. 

Sorry I can't be of more help, but I'm sure the other ladies can jump in if you make a post. imo though, I would wait for a purse I love without uncertainty


----------



## coivcte

angiecake said:


> Chloe Paraty at brunch! Plus a few mod-shots that might be helpful (I'm 5'2", and the bag is a medium for reference). Sorry for the large images-- too lazy right now to resize.





angiecake said:


> Hi! This is from 2011, but I'm not sure exactly what it's called. Yes, the pictures are completely accurate. I got this pre-owned in great condition, and have checked out new ones at stores (albeit not specifically Cashmere Grey), and I've always felt the leather was sturdy but soft, and has a natural sheen to it. Perhaps the softness of my bag is due to wear, but I'm not sure how much to attribute to it.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help, but I'm sure the other ladies can jump in if you make a post. imo though, I would wait for a purse I love without uncertainty



Thank you so much for your reply.
It has definitely made my decision easier now.


----------



## Stansy

minababe said:


> exactly what I thought. I ordered this one too because of the size. it's bigger than the small but smaller than the medium.



Did you receive the bag? How do you like it??


----------



## classiclovely

sinyard said:


> My Royal Navy Medium Marcie Crossbody running errands with me the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983560


This color is so gorgeous! Wear it well!


----------



## classiclovely

Tatze said:


> So yesterday I went to the Chloe Shop to get back my Marcie in Nude Pink ! It had been away for 5 weeks now at Chloe in Paris due to claim of black dots from hardware ..... they totally cleaned it, no more black spots and the bag really looks great again ! They were so nice and told me that if it happens again, I could come and claim it again even the warranty runs out by tomorrow (2 years !) ....
> 
> ... nevertheless I ordered a new Marcie Medium in Abstract White this morning to compare the two bags at home and then decide if to keep or to sell the one in Nude Pink. If I decide keeping it, I would return the Abstract White .... very excited about it !!!


Have you had any problems with dye transfer with the lighter Marcie? I think both those colors are lovely, but I'm super apprehensive due to jean transfer.


----------



## minababe

Stansy said:


> Did you receive the bag? How do you like it??




I'm dissapointed .. It's the same size like the normal Marcy small crossbody bag, not bigger like it was described. The leather is thin and the strap leather looks really cheap. The Price is a joke :/ 
The Classic marcie crossbody bag is so much prettier!


----------



## Stansy

I am sorry to hear this but I cannot say that I am surprised... [emoji86][emoji87][emoji85]


----------



## kikikaboom

I am desperately looking for the small Marcie crossbody bag in blush nude. But it seems as it's sold out in all European online stores and at all German counters, called them all... 
Does anyone here knows a store/online shop which has it in stock?
I am so sad, because 6 weeks ago I saw it in Berlin and didn't buy it because I picked up my Celine Nano and another bag was out of budget at that time.


----------



## sinyard

classiclovely said:


> This color is so gorgeous! Wear it well!




Thank you!


----------



## minababe

Stansy said:


> I am sorry to hear this but I cannot say that I am surprised... [emoji86][emoji87][emoji85]


 
haha why?


----------



## Stansy

minababe said:


> haha why?



There is this correlation between increasing prices and decreasing quality


----------



## hightea_xx

New Faye Cross Body in black while I'm out running errands!




Love the details, especially the suede interior.  Gives an artisan vibe....


----------



## Tatze

classiclovely said:


> Have you had any problems with dye transfer with the lighter Marcie? I think both those colors are lovely, but I'm super apprehensive due to jean transfer.



I wear the bag for 2 years now and had no problems with dye transfer ... and I almost always wear jeans! I really love the light colors on the Marcie bag. Would always buy it again !!!


----------



## loveslv

classiclovely said:


> Have you had any problems with dye transfer with the lighter Marcie? I think both those colors are lovely, but I'm super apprehensive due to jean transfer.




I have had this same fear.


----------



## _joyce

Today's a day of firsts--first Chloe and first post! I couldn't resist Marcie when I saw her in cashmere grey. It was a bit of a hunt to find this one. Two of my Nordstrom orders for store pickup were canceled because this bag was no longer available. I guess third time's a charm!

I couldn't be happier with this shade of grey! (It looks much lighter in person than it does in the photo.)


----------



## lovesmonster

_joyce said:


> Today's a day of firsts--first Chloe and first post! I couldn't resist Marcie when I saw her in cashmere grey. It was a bit of a hunt to find this one. Two of my Nordstrom orders for store pickup were canceled because this bag was no longer available. I guess third time's a charm!
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this shade of grey! (It looks much lighter in person than it does in the photo.)



That's such a gorgeous Marcie!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; It must have been tough tracking her down and anticipating her, i would have been in a frenzy. Enjoy her!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Designerhbgirl

_joyce said:


> Today's a day of firsts--first Chloe and first post! I couldn't resist Marcie when I saw her in cashmere grey. It was a bit of a hunt to find this one. Two of my Nordstrom orders for store pickup were canceled because this bag was no longer available. I guess third time's a charm!
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this shade of grey! (It looks much lighter in person than it does in the photo.)


Beautiful! Love this color, and the Marcie is such a great bag. Congratulations!


----------



## Esquared72

_joyce said:


> Today's a day of firsts--first Chloe and first post! I couldn't resist Marcie when I saw her in cashmere grey. It was a bit of a hunt to find this one. Two of my Nordstrom orders for store pickup were canceled because this bag was no longer available. I guess third time's a charm!
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this shade of grey! (It looks much lighter in person than it does in the photo.)




Wow. Beautiful shade of gray! Enjoy!


----------



## ryanne25

This is a very lovely shade of gray! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ipekkeles

_joyce said:


> Today's a day of firsts--first Chloe and first post! I couldn't resist Marcie when I saw her in cashmere grey. It was a bit of a hunt to find this one. Two of my Nordstrom orders for store pickup were canceled because this bag was no longer available. I guess third time's a charm!
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this shade of grey! (It looks much lighter in person than it does in the photo.)



I have the same bag! I love it, used it whole summer last year.


----------



## rbleather

angiecake said:


> Chloe Paraty at brunch! Plus a few mod-shots that might be helpful (I'm 5'2", and the bag is a medium for reference). Sorry for the large images-- too lazy right now to resize.



OMG, you look absolutely stunning with your beautiful bag!


----------



## pearlgrass

_joyce said:


> Today's a day of firsts--first Chloe and first post! I couldn't resist Marcie when I saw her in cashmere grey. It was a bit of a hunt to find this one. Two of my Nordstrom orders for store pickup were canceled because this bag was no longer available. I guess third time's a charm!
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this shade of grey! (It looks much lighter in person than it does in the photo.)



Congrats! I love the neutral color, so pretty


----------



## _joyce

lovesmonster said:


> That's such a gorgeous Marcie!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; It must have been tough tracking her down and anticipating her, i would have been in a frenzy. Enjoy her!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;





Designerhbgirl said:


> Beautiful! Love this color, and the Marcie is such a great bag. Congratulations!





eehlers said:


> Wow. Beautiful shade of gray! Enjoy!





ryanne25 said:


> This is a very lovely shade of gray! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;





ipekkeles said:


> I have the same bag! I love it, used it whole summer last year.





pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! I love the neutral color, so pretty



THANK YOU ALL!! Still incredibly in love with the bag and color


----------



## mamoizelle

"rock" Paraty and I went to Venice together


----------



## mamoizelle

kikikaboom said:


> I am desperately looking for the small Marcie crossbody bag in blush nude. But it seems as it's sold out in all European online stores and at all German counters, called them all...
> Does anyone here knows a store/online shop which has it in stock?
> I am so sad, because 6 weeks ago I saw it in Berlin and didn't buy it because I picked up my Celine Nano and another bag was out of budget at that time.



Hi Kikaboom! You could buy small Marcie crossbody from here  http://www.mytheresa.com/en-ch/bags.html?designer=3802
Maybe this is the one you've been looking for http://www.mytheresa.com/en-ch/marcie-small-leather-shoulder-bag-435725.html

Hope it helps! Greetings from France!


----------



## ayumiken

Never tried a Chloe before, they look so trendy and fab
i'm gonna get one soooon


----------



## mamoizelle

I'm a newbie to this forum. This is my baby Marcie, love this bag so much ! 
Hello from France!


----------



## Stansy

mamoizelle said:


> "rock" Paraty and I went to Venice together



Beautiful picture!!


----------



## pearlgrass

mamoizelle said:


> I'm a newbie to this forum. This is my baby Marcie, love this bag so much !
> Hello from France!



Love the *neutral* color, *GREAT CHOICE*


----------



## mamoizelle

Stansy said:


> Beautiful picture!!





pearlgrass said:


> Love the *neutral* color, *GREAT CHOICE*



Thank you Stansy! Thanks Pearlgrass!


----------



## Esquared72

Not exactly an action shot...my Paraty hanging out and waiting to head into the office this morning. 
View attachment 3016999


----------



## classiclovely

mamoizelle said:


> I'm a newbie to this forum. This is my baby Marcie, love this bag so much !
> Hello from France!


Great picture! Excellent staging of your mini beauty!


----------



## bekiii

Chloe Faye


----------



## daughtybag

Here with my medium marcie


----------



## trueblue101

Beautiful. What color Marcie is that?


----------



## daughtybag

trueblue101 said:


> Beautiful. What color Marcie is that?



Hi trueblue, its the rosso- red color thanks


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

mamoizelle said:


> "rock" Paraty and I went to Venice together


Such a cute outfit (and bag of course!)!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

_joyce said:


> Today's a day of firsts--first Chloe and first post! I couldn't resist Marcie when I saw her in cashmere grey. It was a bit of a hunt to find this one. Two of my Nordstrom orders for store pickup were canceled because this bag was no longer available. I guess third time's a charm!
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this shade of grey! (It looks much lighter in person than it does in the photo.)


Stunning colour! Enjoy the bag!


----------



## cavaliergirl76

I love this! I was just thinking of ordering one, but I wasn't sure if the color would be good for an everyday bag. Beautiful&#128525;


----------



## cavaliergirl76

sinyard said:


> My Royal Navy Medium Marcie Crossbody running errands with me the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983560


 
I love this bag! Do you mind me asking, is this color ok to use for an everyday bag? I almost ordered one, but I was concerned with the color.


----------



## anitalilac

mamoizelle said:


> I'm a newbie to this forum. This is my baby Marcie, love this bag so much !
> Hello from France!



What a stunning bag! Can it been worn cross Body? How long is the strap?


----------



## mamoizelle

anitalilac said:


> What a stunning bag! Can it been worn cross Body? How long is the strap?



Hi anitalilac ! Yes it can be worn cross body, but some baby Marcie comes with different strap length. Mine is quite short to be worn cross body though. I saw from Instagram, some baby Marcie have quite long strap for crossbody.


----------



## Duessa

I impulse-bought the small black Faye a couple weeks ago through Nordstrom, and I've found it's the perfect size for a full-day outing: holds all the essentials but won't weigh you down. It's also gorgeous but understated and looks polished without screaming "look at me!"






and another since the photo quality above is so questionable -


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Duessa said:


> I impulse-bought the small black Faye a couple weeks ago through Nordstrom, and I've found it's the perfect size for a full-day outing: holds all the essentials but won't weigh you down. It's also gorgeous but understated and looks polished without screaming "look at me!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another since the photo quality above is so questionable -


Love the outfit and the purse! Enjoy!


----------



## lovely64

Susanna today.


----------



## sabgianna

lovely64 said:


> Susanna today.
> 
> View attachment 3048263




I just love these boots so much! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## KRZE1234

Tatze said:


> The color of Nude Pink is exactly the one on this photo ! Unfortunately I have a problem with my hardware, but this is not because of the light color. I never heard that this happened to anyone so far .... my bag is with Chloe in Paris at the moment (already for 5 weeks) and I am waiting for them to reply to my claim ....
> 
> I always wanted to have the Marcie in Nut, but when I finally stood in the shop and had to chose between Nut and Nude Pink, it was no question to take the Nude Pink one ! It is soooo nice and I wear it all year throught !
> 
> Hope that helps you .....



Hi! I have the same problem with my Drew bag! May I ask how you clean this bag of yours? TIA.


----------



## Tatze

KRZE1234 said:


> Hi! I have the same problem with my Drew bag! May I ask how you clean this bag of yours? TIA.


 
Hy, I clean my bag with so-called "Sattelseife" (German). After that I put some leather balm onto it and it is like new. Done it several times now, works quite well. Don´t know if you get those products somewhere else too ...... hope that helps you !


----------



## KRZE1234

Tatze said:


> Hy, I clean my bag with so-called "Sattelseife" (German). After that I put some leather balm onto it and it is like new. Done it several times now, works quite well. Don´t know if you get those products somewhere else too ...... hope that helps you !



Oh, thank you! My folks are in Germany now so I'll ask them to grab one.


----------



## Purrsey

I just bought this Chloe bag. It is so big I use it as a document bag. First day out with my C today.


----------



## KRZE1234

Visiting Topkapi in Istanbul, Turkey with my reliable Marcie!


----------



## paisley*

med Chloe paraty [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

paisley* said:


> View attachment 3066369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med Chloe paraty [emoji4]




Beautiful!  I want to get 1 when I can find Chloe brand overseas. Too bad no Chloe in my country [emoji53]


----------



## casseyelsie

paisley* said:


> View attachment 3066369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med Chloe paraty [emoji4]




Oh by the way, does light color on Paraty get color transfer easily?


----------



## paisley*

casseyelsie said:


> Oh by the way, does light color on Paraty get color transfer easily?




Thanks x 
I'm not sure about colour transfer, I hope not! I don't wear jeans much these days so I might be in luck [emoji4]


----------



## ayumiken

paisley* said:


> View attachment 3066369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med Chloe paraty [emoji4]


Great bag style.  Too feminine. But I prefer black or dark red color.


----------



## amn3

Out for a spin with my tan Marcie


----------



## mamoizelle

amn3 said:


> Out for a spin with my tan Marcie



Lovely!!  i have the same colour ^^ mine is baby Marcie in sun tan


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

mamoizelle said:


> Lovely!!  i have the same colour ^^ mine is baby Marcie in sun tan


Amn3 and mamoizelle, both your tan Marcie's are beyond gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Charmaine13

mamoizelle said:


> Lovely!!  i have the same colour ^^ mine is baby Marcie in sun tan


Nice marcie!


----------



## mamoizelle

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Amn3 and mamoizelle, both your tan Marcie's are beyond gorgeous!!!!





Charmaine13 said:


> Nice marcie!



Thank you Berlinartgirl ! Thanks Charmaine!


----------



## amn3

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Amn3 and mamoizelle, both your tan Marcie's are beyond gorgeous!!!!


Thanks BerlinArtGirl!!


----------



## amn3

mamoizelle said:


> Lovely!!  i have the same colour ^^ mine is baby Marcie in sun tan


Thanks mamoiselle!! Your mini Marcie is so pretty!! 
I'm totally in love with this tan color..goes with almost everything in my summer wardrobe and looks effortlessly chic


----------



## mamoizelle

amn3 said:


> Thanks mamoiselle!! Your mini Marcie is so pretty!!
> I'm totally in love with this tan color..goes with almost everything in my summer wardrobe and looks effortlessly chic



I totally agree !! I wear it almost everyday since spring. It's surprisingly light compared to my paraty ^^ yes, it's so easy to match with any clothes. Wouild like to see more of your photos!


----------



## leavery@msn.com

casseyelsie said:


> Oh by the way, does light color on Paraty get color transfer easily?



I have the light medium paraty and after wearing it for the past several weeks there has been zero color transfer. It's a great bag


----------



## amn3

mamoizelle said:


> I totally agree !! I wear it almost everyday since spring. It's surprisingly light compared to my paraty ^^ yes, it's so easy to match with any clothes. Wouild like to see more of your photos!


Sure! Same here..do post more mod pics with your Marcie


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

amn3 said:


> Sure! Same here..do post more mod pics with your Marcie


Yeees, more pics!!


----------



## account815

mamoizelle said:


> Lovely!!  i have the same colour ^^ mine is baby Marcie in sun tan




Nice colour.


----------



## mar4712

So I'm still gushing about my new purchase....this isn't exactly and action shot, just a quick view of my Marcie riding shotgun with me today


----------



## jfoster

My brand new drew bag! It's the small size which is a lot bigger than anticipated, I'm 5 foot 10 and it's the perfect size evening bag for me! I'm so in love


----------



## mar4712

jfoster said:


> My brand new drew bag! It's the small size which is a lot bigger than anticipated, I'm 5 foot 10 and it's the perfect size evening bag for me! I'm so in love



I have bag envy. The Drew is fantastic. Enjoy!!


----------



## GemsBerry

mar4712 said:


> So I'm still gushing about my new purchase....this isn't exactly and action shot, just a quick view of my Marcie riding shotgun with me today



What a beautiful color!



jfoster said:


> My brand new drew bag! It's the small size which is a lot bigger than anticipated, I'm 5 foot 10 and it's the perfect size evening bag for me! I'm so in love



It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## mar4712

GemsBerry said:


> What a beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous on you!



Thank you so much! It's not my usual choice, I normally go for neutral colors, but I fell in love with this one


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

jfoster said:


> My brand new drew bag! It's the small size which is a lot bigger than anticipated, I'm 5 foot 10 and it's the perfect size evening bag for me! I'm so in love


Great outfit!!


----------



## mar4712

I love my Marcie! Even though it is a bright color, I love that it seems to change colors based on the lighting situation. Here I wore it shopping today. 

So sorry guys, I cant get it to rotate....I'm on a new phone and the purse forum app kind of sucks on it 

Anyway my point was that in this lighting my bag looks like a mint green, even though the true color is a sky blue


----------



## mar4712

Out and about today with my Marcie. This photo shows off the color better


----------



## dcampbell

Beautiful Marcie!!


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

mamoizelle said:


> Lovely!!  i have the same colour ^^ mine is baby Marcie in sun tan




Hi there, can you share what size your baby Marcie is?  I have been looking for a smaller size like this one!  Thanks!!!


----------



## mamoizelle

Plain_Jane_Too said:


> Hi there, can you share what size your baby Marcie is?  I have been looking for a smaller size like this one!  Thanks!!!



Hi the size is H 21 cm x L 17 cm x D 9 cm. This is the smallest size of Marcie. It fits the essentials like wallet, phone, keys and lipstick


----------



## Sparkledolll

casual day out with my Elsie [emoji3]


----------



## leomaga

Natalie j said:


> casual day out with my Elsie [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102653


Love your Elsie!


----------



## theflymommy

Took Faye out on the town


----------



## ayumiken

theflymommy said:


> View attachment 3104254
> 
> Took Faye out on the town


This is elegant black Chloe. I love the design and color.


----------



## ichan

theflymommy said:


> View attachment 3104254
> 
> Took Faye out on the town



What a great shot!! 

Took my wild purple Marcie to work today.


----------



## estrella.bribie

jfoster said:


> My brand new drew bag! It's the small size which is a lot bigger than anticipated, I'm 5 foot 10 and it's the perfect size evening bag for me! I'm so in love




You look beautiful! Great bag [emoji177]


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Doubled up on chloe today with these amazing wedges and marcie hobo in eucalyptus


----------



## mar4712

leavery@msn.com said:


> Doubled up on chloe today with these amazing wedges and marcie hobo in eucalyptus



Very nice! I love your marcie hobo!!!


----------



## dyyong

from few days ago


----------



## GemsBerry

dyyong said:


> from few days ago



she is beauty! what is this color?


----------



## dyyong

GemsBerry said:


> she is beauty! what is this color?



sorry I have no clues


----------



## lovely64

My first pair of peep toes[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## coivcte

Hard decision between Tan and Nut! I am still unsure if I made the right choice?!


----------



## ichan

coivcte said:


> Hard decision between Tan and Nut! I am still unsure if I made the right choice?!



Pretty color! I would choose a tan too myself


----------



## mar4712

coivcte said:


> Hard decision between Tan and Nut! I am still unsure if I made the right choice?!



Personally I had a nut and I sold it. I hope to someday buy a Tan because it looks like the hardware gleams more brightly with the tan  enjoy yours, she's a beauty!!


----------



## dcampbell

coivcte said:


> Hard decision between Tan and Nut! I am still unsure if I made the right choice?!




Definitely tan!!


----------



## coivcte

ichan said:


> Pretty color! I would choose a tan too myself





mar4712 said:


> Personally I had a nut and I sold it. I hope to someday buy a Tan because it looks like the hardware gleams more brightly with the tan  enjoy yours, she's a beauty!!





dcampbell said:


> Definitely tan!!



Thank you ladies! I feel better now after hearing from you all. I didn't get to see and compare the two colour in person as it is difficult to find them here in Australia. So I had to rely on photos and as you know, both Nut and Tan look different  under different lighting. 

I purchased the bag a month ago but today is the first time it came out of the dust bag.


----------



## coivcte

mar4712 said:


> Personally I had a nut and I sold it. I hope to someday buy a Tan because it looks like the hardware gleams more brightly with the tan  enjoy yours, she's a beauty!!



May I ask what made you sell it?


----------



## mar4712

coivcte said:


> May I ask what made you sell it?



I just didn't LOVE the color. I do love the bag just not in nut. I actually purchased it in Washed Blue recently....I am obsessed. I love this handbag and I want to get it in tan someday soon


----------



## casseyelsie

coivcte said:


> Hard decision between Tan and Nut! I am still unsure if I made the right choice?!




I'd go for Tan! [emoji7]


----------



## coivcte

mar4712 said:


> Personally I had a nut and I sold it. I hope to someday buy a Tan because it looks like the hardware gleams more brightly with the tan  enjoy yours, she's a beauty!!





mar4712 said:


> I just didn't LOVE the color. I do love the bag just not in nut. I actually purchased it in Washed Blue recently....I am obsessed. I love this handbag and I want to get it in tan someday soon



Oh my  
That's really pretty!!


----------



## coivcte

casseyelsie said:


> I'd go for Tan! [emoji7]


----------



## coivcte

Enjoying her!


----------



## mar4712

coivcte said:


> Oh my
> That's really pretty!!



Thank you  enjoy your tan marcie!!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

coivcte said:


> Enjoying her!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## dcampbell

coivcte said:


> Enjoying her!




Just gorgeous!!


----------



## coivcte

One happy family


----------



## bgirl525

theflymommy said:


> View attachment 3104254
> 
> Took Faye out on the town




I love your outfit and Faye bag.  I just special ordered mine in grey - can't wait to get it!


----------



## skimilk

Since I took a promised mod pic for my reveal thread anyway, might as well do double duty for this thread also!

IMO Drew in this size is perfect for both dressy *and* casual outfits, very versatile! Today I wore it with denim shorts, a t-shirt and Frye moto boots (which I practically *live* in.)


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Have any of you girls  sold other high end bags in order to fund purchasing your chloe bags? I'm 90% sure that I'm going to sell one or two of my beloved LVs to purchase more chloe because the 2 that I have are consistently my favorites. I'd love to hear your experiences! Thank you


----------



## skimilk

leavery@msn.com said:


> Have any of you girls  sold other high end bags in order to fund purchasing your chloe bags? I'm 90% sure that I'm going to sell one or two of my beloved LVs to purchase more chloe because the 2 that I have are consistently my favorites. I'd love to hear your experiences! Thank you



There is a thread going on in General Handbag Forum (not exact name of the forum, but you know where it is) about this exact topic 
I tend to keep all my bags so I am not a reseller at all, but you are FAR from alone!


----------



## leavery@msn.com

At the movie with marcie in berry cupcake


----------



## Ludmilla

skimilk said:


> Since I took a promised mod pic for my reveal thread anyway, might as well do double duty for this thread also!
> 
> 
> 
> IMO Drew in this size is perfect for both dressy *and* casual outfits, very versatile! Today I wore it with denim shorts, a t-shirt and Frye moto boots (which I practically *live* in.)




You look great together! [emoji7]


----------



## Gemmathilde

leavery@msn.com said:


> At the movie with marcie in berry cupcake




So pretty....!


----------



## SESpry

Oh my what a stunning collection! 


Each bag is just perfect in the colours your have chosen.


Enjoy!


----------



## SESpry

coivcte said:


> One happy family


 

Oh my what a stunning collection! 


Each bag is just perfect in the colours your have chosen.


Enjoy!


----------



## coivcte

SESpry said:


> Oh my what a stunning collection!
> 
> 
> Each bag is just perfect in the colours your have chosen.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Thank you so much SESpry 
BTW I'm also from Australia, Sydney. It is so difficult to find the perfect Chloe here for the right price....


----------



## SESpry

My new mini Marcie in Poppy.


Its the most gorgeous red colour and such a practical size.  Very impressed with how much it can fit.  


Trying to find one in Tan now for Summer (Southern Hemisphere here!)


----------



## SESpry

coivcte said:


> Thank you so much SESpry
> BTW I'm also from Australia, Sydney. It is so difficult to find the perfect Chloe here for the right price....


 
I know what you mean.  I am in Perth and I think it's even harder here.  Very rarely see them in the stores.  I have taken to purchasing from Reebonz.


----------



## mar4712

SESpry said:


> My new mini Marcie in Poppy.
> 
> 
> Its the most gorgeous red colour and such a practical size.  Very impressed with how much it can fit.
> 
> 
> Trying to find one in Tan now for Summer (Southern Hemisphere here!)



I love that color!! Enjoy &#10084;


----------



## Designerhbgirl

SESpry said:


> My new mini Marcie in Poppy.
> 
> 
> Its the most gorgeous red colour and such a practical size.  Very impressed with how much it can fit.
> 
> 
> Trying to find one in Tan now for Summer (Southern Hemisphere here!)


So pretty! That's a beautiful color. Congratulations!


----------



## skimilk

Ludmilla said:


> You look great together! [emoji7]



Aw thank you 
Honestly I looked a bit of a mess, but having a really nice and cute bag makes you feel better and more put-together!


----------



## SESpry

mar4712 said:


> I love that color!! Enjoy &#10084;


 


Designerhbgirl said:


> So pretty! That's a beautiful color. Congratulations!


 
Thank you.


Was worried it might not go with many colours but have found it surprisingly versatile.


----------



## pearlgrass

SESpry said:


> My new mini Marcie in Poppy.
> 
> 
> Its the most gorgeous red colour and such a practical size.  Very impressed with how much it can fit.
> 
> 
> Trying to find one in Tan now for Summer (Southern Hemisphere here!)



Love the POP color 

I am looking for a mini marcie in Tan color too. Goes well with everything and can be worn all year round


----------



## SESpry

pearlgrass said:


> Love the POP color
> 
> I am looking for a mini marcie in Tan color too. Goes well with everything and can be worn all year round


 
Thank you!  


Its so hard to find a tan one where I am in Australia and when I see them online they get snapped up so quick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Good luck in your search


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Another shot in natural light of this beauty. Do any of you have this color as well? I'd love to see your mod shots if so


----------



## NY2005

leavery@msn.com said:


> Another shot in natural light of this beauty. Do any of you have this color as well? I'd love to see your mod shots if so


Your marcie is beautiful, I love the richness of the colour.


----------



## DollyGirl

Chloe Faye (From my Instagram)


----------



## pearlgrass

leavery@msn.com said:


> Another shot in natural light of this beauty. Do any of you have this color as well? I'd love to see your mod shots if so



I love the color  Soooooo pretty!!


----------



## pearlgrass

DollyGirl said:


> Chloe Faye (From my Instagram)



Looks great on you!! I love cross body handbag, *GREAT CHOICE*


----------



## happibug

leavery@msn.com said:


> Another shot in natural light of this beauty. Do any of you have this color as well? I'd love to see your mod shots if so


Gorgeous color! It looks beautiful in your photo, the color comes through really well. I had looked at a lot of pictures trying to figure out exactly what "berry cupcake" was, this is a great reference now. 



DollyGirl said:


> Chloe Faye (From my Instagram)


Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Funnysasa

Hi anybody know if iphone 6 plus can fit in mini drew bag? Really wanna get one but I have a big phone


----------



## LOUKPEACH

leavery@msn.com said:


> Another shot in natural light of this beauty. Do any of you have this color as well? I'd love to see your mod shots if so


Beautiful color!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Sydney is finally heating up [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji29][emoji97]


----------



## Ludmilla

PinkPeonies said:


> Sydney is finally heating up [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji29][emoji97]
> 
> View attachment 3147491




Beautiful picture! I can feel summer heat in European autumn rain now. [emoji4] Enjoy!


----------



## GemsBerry

PinkPeonies said:


> Sydney is finally heating up [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji29][emoji97]
> 
> View attachment 3147491



Beautiful - white on white and nut(?) Drew!
and we are embracing for hurricane and started wearing puffer jackets here...


----------



## Gemmathilde

PinkPeonies said:


> Sydney is finally heating up [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji29][emoji97]
> 
> View attachment 3147491




Gorgeous!!!!!! Looks so good on you!!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

PinkPeonies said:


> Sydney is finally heating up [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji29][emoji97]
> 
> View attachment 3147491




Very nice bag. [emoji173]&#65039;I really like yours! I can't afford chloe so I bought Massimo Dutti that has similar shape lol.


----------



## coivcte

PinkPeonies said:


> Sydney is finally heating up [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji29][emoji97]
> 
> View attachment 3147491



Oh the long weekend with beautiful hot sunny weather, great for the kids to play outdoor!

I love your Drew and the whole look, beautiful photo!! May I ask where you bought your rings from and what brand? They all look so pretty on you. I am from Sydney Australia too


----------



## PinkPeonies

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful picture! I can feel summer heat in European autumn rain now. [emoji4] Enjoy!







GemsBerry said:


> Beautiful - white on white and nut(?) Drew!
> 
> and we are embracing for hurricane and started wearing puffer jackets here...




Aah the reverse seasons! I'm a little over the cold and we've just started our spring and there's already 38 degrees Celsius heatwaves [emoji28]

And thank you, the colour is called Caramel. 




Gemmathilde said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!! Looks so good on you!!!




Thank you so much [emoji5]&#65039;




coivcte said:


> Oh the long weekend with beautiful hot sunny weather, great for the kids to play outdoor!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Drew and the whole look, beautiful photo!! May I ask where you bought your rings from and what brand? They all look so pretty on you. I am from Sydney Australia too




Thank you so much! This heatwave is already getting ridiculous! And it's only the start [emoji29]

The rings are from Lovisa, their sterling silver range. It's my everyday rings and they've held up very well.


----------



## coivcte

PinkPeonies said:


> Sydney is finally heating up [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji29][emoji97]
> 
> View attachment 3147491





PinkPeonies said:


> Aah the reverse seasons! I'm a little over the cold and we've just started our spring and there's already 38 degrees Celsius heatwaves [emoji28]
> 
> And thank you, the colour is called Caramel.
> Thank you so much [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Thank you so much! This heatwave is already getting ridiculous! And it's only the start [emoji29]
> 
> The rings are from Lovisa, their sterling silver range. It's my everyday rings and they've held up very well.



Yeah I can't stand the heat myself but kids love it 
What?! Really?! Rings are from Lovisa?! I would never have guessed.....thank you and you wear them well!!!!!!!


----------



## elation

Hi girls, 
My holy grail bag has been the Chloe Marcie hobo for the longest time and I finally have acquired one!  It is as wonderful as I always thought and just wanted to share it here. 

It is the Medium Marcie hobo in black, pre-loved but beautiful. I am unbelievably happy!


----------



## mar4712

elation said:


> Hi girls,
> My holy grail bag has been the Chloe Marcie hobo for the longest time and I finally have acquired one!  It is as wonderful as I always thought and just wanted to share it here.
> 
> It is the Medium Marcie hobo in black, pre-loved but beautiful. I am unbelievably happy!
> 
> View attachment 3152634



Oh my oh my so lovely!!! Congrats on your new bag and enjoy it to the max! Marcies are such wonderful quality and so beautiful too. 

I personally have my eye on a Marcie hobo in Tan. It's on my long-term wish list and I will most likely buy pre-loved as well. They are such good quality that even pre-loved you can find ones that are just like new if they were cared for well


----------



## Sarah03

elation said:


> Hi girls,
> My holy grail bag has been the Chloe Marcie hobo for the longest time and I finally have acquired one!  It is as wonderful as I always thought and just wanted to share it here.
> 
> It is the Medium Marcie hobo in black, pre-loved but beautiful. I am unbelievably happy!
> 
> View attachment 3152634




Gorgeous!  Congrats on your new Marcie!


----------



## Ludmilla

elation said:


> Hi girls,
> My holy grail bag has been the Chloe Marcie hobo for the longest time and I finally have acquired one!  It is as wonderful as I always thought and just wanted to share it here.
> 
> It is the Medium Marcie hobo in black, pre-loved but beautiful. I am unbelievably happy!
> 
> View attachment 3152634




[emoji76] beautiful. Enjoy your great find. [emoji4]


----------



## elation

Thank you! The leather is so lush and I am enjoying it immensely. This is my perfect every day bag; I'm lucky to find one locally in such fine condition. 

Good luck on your hunt for the Marcie hobo in tan! IMO this bag is tangible perfection. 




Ludmilla said:


> [emoji76] beautiful. Enjoy your great find. [emoji4]





Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats on your new Marcie!





mar4712 said:


> Oh my oh my so lovely!!! Congrats on your new bag and enjoy it to the max! Marcies are such wonderful quality and so beautiful too.
> 
> I personally have my eye on a Marcie hobo in Tan. It's on my long-term wish list and I will most likely buy pre-loved as well. They are such good quality that even pre-loved you can find ones that are just like new if they were cared for well


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Chloé Drew in Motty grey


----------



## Ludmilla

MademoiselleXO said:


> View attachment 3153446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloé Drew in Motty grey




Lovely grey. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## shan88

Love my Baylee mini


----------



## Ludmilla

shan88 said:


> View attachment 3156729
> 
> Love my Baylee mini



Very pretty. Is this bag easy to access?


----------



## theflymommy

Trying on the nano drew. It is sooo cute but just too small. Going to try mini grey with gunmetal hardware and small colorblock black/grey with gold hardware.


----------



## Piarpreet

theflymommy said:


> View attachment 3157255
> 
> Trying on the nano drew. It is sooo cute but just too small. Going to try mini grey with gunmetal hardware and small colorblock black/grey with gold hardware.




How tall are you? Im 5'3 and couldnt use it cross body  i returned it. Maybe its cos im chubby but i was disappointed.


----------



## Piarpreet

_purseaddict_ said:


> Very nice bag. [emoji173]&#65039;I really like yours! I can't afford chloe so I bought Massimo Dutti that has similar shape lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148532
> View attachment 3148533




MD is from my country and they have great quality. Highly underrated brand


----------



## Piarpreet

Tatze said:


> The color of Nude Pink is exactly the one on this photo ! Unfortunately I have a problem with my hardware, but this is not because of the light color. I never heard that this happened to anyone so far .... my bag is with Chloe in Paris at the moment (already for 5 weeks) and I am waiting for them to reply to my claim ....
> 
> I always wanted to have the Marcie in Nut, but when I finally stood in the shop and had to chose between Nut and Nude Pink, it was no question to take the Nude Pink one ! It is soooo nice and I wear it all year throught !
> 
> Hope that helps you .....




Could you update us in what happened? Did they fix it?


----------



## Piarpreet

Different lighting but the full body is more true to color
In love with my mini faye


----------



## elation

shan88 said:


> View attachment 3156729
> 
> Love my Baylee mini




Your bag is gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3157491
> View attachment 3157492
> 
> 
> Different lighting but the full body is more true to color
> In love with my mini faye




I can totally see why you love this little beauty. [emoji7]


----------



## Tatze

Piarpreet said:


> Could you update us in what happened? Did they fix it?


 
Good morning - here me update on the hardware issue with Chloe Marcie:


After 5 weeks I got the bag back from the shop I bought it. They had send it to Chloe directly. All they did was cleaning the dirty spots on the bag. But it looks very good and clean now. As I got a Miu Miu bag in the meantime, I didn´t use the Marcie very often at the moment, so I cannot say how quick the black spots will come back.


The Miu Miu by the way is also a nude pink (very light color) and I don´t have any problems with the color and the hardware at all ! Ok, it is a different type of leather, but I really love it because it is so insensitive ! You can also wear it now and in Winter !


All in all, I would have expected a little more service from Chloe, at least a letter with a "sorry" or something .... the bags are sooo expensive, I think one can expect a little service here, don´t you think ?


Have a nice day !!!


----------



## mar4712

Tatze said:


> Good morning - here me update on the hardware issue with Chloe Marcie:
> 
> 
> After 5 weeks I got the bag back from the shop I bought it. They had send it to Chloe directly. All they did was cleaning the dirty spots on the bag. But it looks very good and clean now. As I got a Miu Miu bag in the meantime, I didn´t use the Marcie very often at the moment, so I cannot say how quick the black spots will come back.
> 
> 
> The Miu Miu by the way is also a nude pink (very light color) and I don´t have any problems with the color and the hardware at all ! Ok, it is a different type of leather, but I really love it because it is so insensitive ! You can also wear it now and in Winter !
> 
> 
> All in all, I would have expected a little more service from Chloe, at least a letter with a "sorry" or something .... the bags are sooo expensive, I think one can expect a little service here, don´t you think ?
> 
> 
> Have a nice day !!!



Thanks for updating us!  Your Marcie is a gorgeous color...I read your posts earlier on this thread and saw you were torn between the abstract white and the nude pink. I had a similar dilemma between blush pink and bambi  dots. I chose bambi dots which I think is a similar color to abstract white but it is like a true cream color. I'm very happy although wary because the color is so light. I hope it doesn't stain too easily.....


----------



## Tatze

mar4712 said:


> Thanks for updating us!  Your Marcie is a gorgeous color...I read your posts earlier on this thread and saw you were torn between the abstract white and the nude pink. I had a similar dilemma between blush pink and bambi  dots. I chose bambi dots which I think is a similar color to abstract white but it is like a true cream color. I'm very happy although wary because the color is so light. I hope it doesn't stain too easily.....


 
This is a very nice color - fits with everything, congratulations !
I am very happy with my decision to keep my Nude Pink color Marcie !


I am a real fan of all the light colors of Chloe, but they are much more sensitive as well ! But it is a bag and I bought it to use it ... from time to time I clean it with so called "bamboo lotion" from Collonil. And afterwards I put on some beeswax. Then the bag looks like new again !


----------



## Ludmilla

mar4712 said:


> Thanks for updating us!  Your Marcie is a gorgeous color...I read your posts earlier on this thread and saw you were torn between the abstract white and the nude pink. I had a similar dilemma between blush pink and bambi  dots. I chose bambi dots which I think is a similar color to abstract white but it is like a true cream color. I'm very happy although wary because the color is so light. I hope it doesn't stain too easily.....




Wow. That's lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## mar4712

Tatze said:


> This is a very nice color - fits with everything, congratulations !
> I am very happy with my decision to keep my Nude Pink color Marcie !
> 
> 
> I am a real fan of all the light colors of Chloe, but they are much more sensitive as well ! But it is a bag and I bought it to use it ... from time to time I clean it with so called "bamboo lotion" from Collonil. And afterwards I put on some beeswax. Then the bag looks like new again !



Thank you! Yes it is a lovely color. I find that I am always drawn to light colored bags, no matter the season. I only own one dark bag which is for work, I am a nurse and I have a small locker, no desk or office hahaha. So I have a tiny Henri Bendel nylon bag I use there and I am happy with how it looks and also don't worry about stains or damage  

Thank you so much for sharing your cleaning  and care tips!! I will definitely keep those in mind for my Marcie. I know it will bring me many years of use and enjoyment


----------



## mar4712

Ludmilla said:


> Wow. That's lovely! [emoji7]



Thanks!! I am loving it. I will be careful with it due to the color but I also want to live and enjoy life with it


----------



## theflymommy

She just arrived! Silver hardwarethink people will think it's a fake since usually gold? [emoji16]


----------



## Ludmilla

mar4712 said:


> Thanks!! I am loving it. I will be careful with it due to the color but I also want to live and enjoy life with it




Hehehe. You are very brave! I'm a total mess with such elegant light coloured bags. It would look very sad within a second. [emoji1]



theflymommy said:


> View attachment 3158199
> 
> She just arrived! Silver hardwarethink people will think it's a fake since usually gold? [emoji16]




Very pretty! I have never seen the silver hardware before, but I don't think that anyone would think that this beauty is a fake. Don't worry. [emoji4]


----------



## shan88

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty. Is this bag easy to access?




The zipper is a bit fiddly, I usually have it half zipped up


----------



## Ludmilla

shan88 said:


> The zipper is a bit fiddly, I usually have it half zipped up



Thank you!


----------



## Piarpreet

theflymommy said:


> View attachment 3158199
> 
> She just arrived! Silver hardwarethink people will think it's a fake since usually gold? [emoji16]




Who cares?! You know its authentic! Plus ive seen the black with silver. The luxury in this bag is obvious... The ones who think it could be fake are noobs.


----------



## GemsBerry

theflymommy said:


> View attachment 3158199
> 
> She just arrived! Silver hardwarethink people will think it's a fake since usually gold? [emoji16]


Silver HW stands out, especially on this color!


----------



## Sookie888

mar4712 said:


> Thanks for updating us!  Your Marcie is a gorgeous color...I read your posts earlier on this thread and saw you were torn between the abstract white and the nude pink. I had a similar dilemma between blush pink and bambi  dots. I chose bambi dots which I think is a similar color to abstract white but it is like a true cream color. I'm very happy although wary because the color is so light. I hope it doesn't stain too easily.....



This is gorg! may I know what is this? can you also post a photo of it when worn? I have tried posting the marcie that I wanna buy and posted some photos on the "authenticated this chloe" thread but it seems that no one is assigned to check. Hope you could help.  I really wanna buy a marcie bag!


----------



## Sookie888

mar4712 said:


> Thanks for updating us!  Your Marcie is a gorgeous color...I read your posts earlier on this thread and saw you were torn between the abstract white and the nude pink. I had a similar dilemma between blush pink and bambi  dots. I chose bambi dots which I think is a similar color to abstract white but it is like a true cream color. I'm very happy although wary because the color is so light. I hope it doesn't stain too easily.....





coivcte said:


> One happy family



Hi! nice collection! Can you post a closer look of the paraty hardware? I'm pretty curious if they release a brass gold hardware ? Do u have any idea?


----------



## mar4712

Sookie888 said:


> This is gorg! may I know what is this? can you also post a photo of it when worn? I have tried posting the marcie that I wanna buy and posted some photos on the "authenticated this chloe" thread but it seems that no one is assigned to check. Hope you could help.  I really wanna buy a marcie bag!



Yeah I have a few mod photos here they are. This is the Chloe Marcie Medium satchel in the color Bambi Dots 

As far as the authentication thread, it seems that there are no moderators reviewing posts at the moment


----------



## casseyelsie

mar4712 said:


> Yeah I have a few mod photos here they are. This is the Chloe Marcie Medium satchel in the color Bambi Dots
> 
> As far as the authentication thread, it seems that there are no moderators reviewing posts at the moment




Nice Marcie, but I love your dress more! Lol


----------



## Sookie888

mar4712 said:


> Yeah I have a few mod photos here they are. This is the Chloe Marcie Medium satchel in the color Bambi Dots
> 
> As far as the authentication thread, it seems that there are no moderators reviewing posts at the moment



Thanks for sharing this! I would love to get one in small size! I hope there's someone willing to check the bag that I want to purchase arrrrgghhh.. still waiting for a miracle on the other thread!


----------



## Ludmilla

mar4712 said:


> Yeah I have a few mod photos here they are. This is the Chloe Marcie Medium satchel in the color Bambi Dots
> 
> As far as the authentication thread, it seems that there are no moderators reviewing posts at the moment




Very pretty outfit. Your Marcie is just drool worthy. [emoji7]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

mar4712 said:


> Yeah I have a few mod photos here they are. This is the Chloe Marcie Medium satchel in the color Bambi Dots
> 
> As far as the authentication thread, it seems that there are no moderators reviewing posts at the moment


Very stunning!!!!!! Enjoy her!


----------



## mar4712

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Very stunning!!!!!! Enjoy her!



Thank you!







Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty outfit. Your Marcie is just drool worthy. [emoji7]






Thanks! ! I agree, I am enjoying her 




casseyelsie said:


> Nice Marcie, but I love your dress more! Lol



Hehe thank you!


----------



## Piarpreet

my chloe mini hudson. It scratches easily and tassels are on the way to open/close but so in love with the design

IG muchomatchymatchy


----------



## Ludmilla

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3164197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my chloe mini hudson. It scratches easily and tassels are on the way to open/close but so in love with the design
> 
> IG muchomatchymatchy



Great autumn outfit! Looks perfect together with your pretty bag.


----------



## casseyelsie

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3164197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my chloe mini hudson. It scratches easily and tassels are on the way to open/close but so in love with the design
> 
> IG muchomatchymatchy




Yes so pretty, I think if I have such a nice bag, I will accept the inconvenience of the tassel as well as scratches too!  Lol


----------



## leavery@msn.com

My python paraty keeping me company on bed rest


----------



## tayalese

My first (but I assure you not last) Marcie enjoying the beautiful fall weather


----------



## Ludmilla

tayalese said:


> My first (but I assure you not last) Marcie enjoying the beautiful fall weather




Oh my, she looks perfect on that sofa. Very pretty! [emoji4]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

tayalese said:


> My first (but I assure you not last) Marcie enjoying the beautiful fall weather


Amazing colour!


----------



## tayalese

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Amazing colour!



Thank you! I think so too! Its called Buttercream


----------



## mar4712

tayalese said:


> My first (but I assure you not last) Marcie enjoying the beautiful fall weather



Gorgeous. Enjoy!!! Is that the large satchel?


----------



## tayalese

mar4712 said:


> Gorgeous. Enjoy!!! Is that the large satchel?




Thank you and yes it is, the seating is just huge and makes it look smaller


----------



## Raffaluv

Wow! Apologize for the general shout out - you all look AMAZING!! 

Quick Friday dress down work pic w/ Chloe Edith bowler  I've had forever & my new Susanna boots maiden voyage - thank you for letting me share!


----------



## itsmeL007

Awesome bags ladies!!


----------



## itsmeL007

theflymommy said:


> View attachment 3158199
> 
> She just arrived! Silver hardwarethink people will think it's a fake since usually gold? [emoji16]




Love it!!


----------



## itsmeL007

elation said:


> Hi girls,
> My holy grail bag has been the Chloe Marcie hobo for the longest time and I finally have acquired one!  It is as wonderful as I always thought and just wanted to share it here.
> 
> It is the Medium Marcie hobo in black, pre-loved but beautiful. I am unbelievably happy!
> 
> View attachment 3152634






Beautiful!! That is my favorite bag!
I absolutely love my Marcie's. They are the only thing I carry now.....lol

    ~L


----------



## elation

itsmeL007 said:


> Beautiful!! That is my favorite bag!
> I absolutely love my Marcie's. They are the only thing I carry now.....lol
> 
> ~L


Ah thank you!  This is my favorite bag too  and I can't wait to get more


----------



## Tatze

elation said:


> Ah thank you!  This is my favorite bag too  and I can't wait to get more




Hallo "elation",


one question please: what bag is shown on your profile photo - the white one with one handle ? It looks gorgeous !!! Thanks very much for an answer.


Have a great day !


----------



## elena.vasquez

My new faye


----------



## Ludmilla

elena.vasquez said:


> My new faye



Very elegant. Enjoy!


----------



## elena.vasquez

Ludmilla said:


> Very elegant. Enjoy!



Thanks! People love it as well... LOTS OF COMPLIMENTS!


----------



## Ludmilla

elena.vasquez said:


> Thanks! People love it as well... LOTS OF COMPLIMENTS!



Hehehe. That's great!


----------



## Tatze

_purseaddict_ said:


> Very nice bag. [emoji173]&#65039;I really like yours! I can't afford chloe so I bought Massimo Dutti that has similar shape lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148532
> View attachment 3148533


 
Saw your post and ordered the same bag at Massimo Dutti Shop (it was reduced !) and maybe it will arrive today ! Do you like the bag ? Thanks for your comment !


----------



## skimilk

elena.vasquez said:


> My new faye



Jealous! I was told that grey Faye is pretty much sold out everywhere! You are very lucky


----------



## Designerhbgirl

elena.vasquez said:


> My new faye


Beautiful! Love the color. Congrats!


----------



## aksaiyo

Medium Baylee in Crimson / Fig Purple in action!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My first post on this thread. Happy with my Chloé mini.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sarah_sarah said:


> My first post on this thread. Happy with my Chloé mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180726




Very pretty. Wear her in good health and keep posting. [emoji6]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty. Wear her in good health and keep posting. [emoji6]




Thanks [emoji173]&#65039; so much. I will take out my other Chloé items. Glad to have found this thread.


----------



## tayalese

Sarah_sarah said:


> My first post on this thread. Happy with my Chloé mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180726



So cute!!!! This makes me want a mini!! I carry around way too much junk though


----------



## mar4712

Sarah_sarah said:


> My first post on this thread. Happy with my Chloé mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180726



I love it! What color is it?


----------



## GemsBerry

Hayley in action in Tokyo traditional confectionery shop


----------



## Sarah_sarah

tayalese said:


> So cute!!!! This makes me want a mini!! I carry around way too much junk though




Me too. I carry way too much. But this one was adorable. [emoji190][emoji178]


----------



## Ludmilla

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks [emoji173]&#65039; so much. I will take out my other Chloé items. Glad to have found this thread.




This would be nice! [emoji4] I love drooling over pretty bags.  [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

GemsBerry said:


> Hayley in action in Tokyo traditional confectionery shop




Lovely! [emoji7] The cat is very cute, too.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mar4712 said:


> I love it! What color is it?




It says tan on NAP. Here is the number on the label. I think it's their standard tan colour which they have for many other bags.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

GemsBerry said:


> Hayley in action in Tokyo traditional confectionery shop




So cute. Miss Tokyo anything.


----------



## GemsBerry

Sarah_sarah said:


> So cute. Miss Tokyo anything.





Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! [emoji7] The cat is very cute, too.



Thank you ladies.I named the cat Munchkin


----------



## krissa

elation said:


> Hi girls,
> My holy grail bag has been the Chloe Marcie hobo for the longest time and I finally have acquired one!  It is as wonderful as I always thought and just wanted to share it here.
> 
> It is the Medium Marcie hobo in black, pre-loved but beautiful. I am unbelievably happy!
> 
> View attachment 3152634



Looks great! Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Here is the mini popping out.


----------



## elation

krissa said:


> Looks great! Enjoy!



Thank you!  I still am, very much haha


----------



## mar4712

If there are any James Bond fans out there, I just got back from seeing the latest movie and I spotted a Mini Marcie being worn by one of the Bond girls....made me smile  Anyone else caught a glimpse of this Crossbody in the movie?


----------



## Ludmilla

mar4712 said:


> If there are any James Bond fans out there, I just got back from seeing the latest movie and I spotted a Mini Marcie being worn by one of the Bond girls....made me smile  Anyone else caught a glimpse of this Crossbody in the movie?




Yes! [emoji1] I wanted to post it in the celebrity thread today. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you ladies.I named the cat Munchkin



The name fits very well!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is the mini popping out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182018



Very nice! Are you carrying her strap as long as possible or can you make it even longer?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Ludmilla said:


> Very nice! Are you carrying her strap as long as possible or can you make it even longer?




You can make it longer but not too much. But with my barely 5'3 I need to adjust the straps for a shorter look.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sarah_sarah said:


> You can make it longer but not too much. But with my barely 5'3 I need to adjust the straps for a shorter look.



Thank you!


----------



## Masuko

My Mini Marcie Crossbody and me going out to a concert tonight 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#128578;


----------



## Ludmilla

Masuko said:


> My Mini Marcie Crossbody and me going out to a concert tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128578;




Very pretty. I [emoji173]&#65039; the colour. It works very well with your gloves.
I hope you enjoyed the concert! [emoji4]


----------



## ShopaholicBunny

My first Chloe purse, Drew, in Motty Grey. This picture was taken here in the US (as you can see I love gray everything!) Anyway I bought this in the Chloe boutique in St. Honore, Paris. Such a wonderful store! So many choices and the SAs were so patient. I was quite fickle about choosing which color to get. I think I made the perfect choice. I [emoji175] it!!! [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Ludmilla

ShopaholicBunny said:


> My first Chloe purse, Drew, in Motty Grey. This picture was taken here in the US (as you can see I love gray everything!) Anyway I bought this in the Chloe boutique in St. Honore, Paris. Such a wonderful store! So many choices and the SAs were so patient. I was quite fickle about choosing which color to get. I think I made the perfect choice. I [emoji175] it!!! [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188254




Oh wow, very pretty. [emoji7] And your dress is lovely, too! You look great and motty grey Drew fits you well. [emoji4]


----------



## tayalese

ShopaholicBunny said:


> My first Chloe purse, Drew, in Motty Grey. This picture was taken here in the US (as you can see I love gray everything!) Anyway I bought this in the Chloe boutique in St. Honore, Paris. Such a wonderful store! So many choices and the SAs were so patient. I was quite fickle about choosing which color to get. I think I made the perfect choice. I [emoji175] it!!! [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188254




I love the color gray too! Gorgeous!!


----------



## tayalese

Masuko said:


> My Mini Marcie Crossbody and me going out to a concert tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128578;




That color is divine!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are a few of my recent outfits with my Paraty!


----------



## pearlgrass

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are a few of my recent outfits with my Paraty!



Love your mod shots  GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Ludmilla

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are a few of my recent outfits with my Paraty!




Great outfits and very pretty bag! [emoji7]


----------



## tayalese

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are a few of my recent outfits with my Paraty!




Love love love the Paraty with the Tribute heels!


----------



## SLCsocialite

tayalese said:


> Love love love the Paraty with the Tribute heels!





Ludmilla said:


> Great outfits and very pretty bag! [emoji7]





pearlgrass said:


> Love your mod shots  GORGEOUS!!



Thank you so much ladies!!! - The chloe is a fun pairing with the tributes, they are both so classic and timeless!


----------



## mar4712

Matchy-matchy today with my Marcie &#128153;&#128154;&#128155;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

mar4712 said:


> Matchy-matchy today with my Marcie &#128153;&#128154;&#128155;


Beautiful!!


----------



## Ludmilla

mar4712 said:


> Matchy-matchy today with my Marcie &#128153;&#128154;&#128155;



Very pretty! I love that Laduree charm, too.


----------



## mar4712

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks!


----------



## mar4712

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! I love that Laduree charm, too.



Thanks,  I love it too!! It makes me smile


----------



## Ludmilla

mar4712 said:


> Thanks,  I love it too!! It makes me smile




Hehehe. Totally understand this. I'm eyeing one myself and might get it for Christmas. [emoji4]


----------



## Kachiriann

elation said:


> Hi girls,
> My holy grail bag has been the Chloe Marcie hobo for the longest time and I finally have acquired one!  It is as wonderful as I always thought and just wanted to share it here.
> 
> It is the Medium Marcie hobo in black, pre-loved but beautiful. I am unbelievably happy!
> 
> View attachment 3152634



Is this the Marcie hobo medium or small??


----------



## GloriaQ

elena.vasquez said:


> My new faye



Stunning! How do you like it? I am interested in the smaller version.


----------



## buonobi

Small black Faye bag! &#129303;


----------



## Ludmilla

^very pretty. I like your outfit, too. [emoji4]


----------



## GemsBerry

buonobi said:


> View attachment 3213717
> 
> Small black Faye bag! &#129303;



Minimalistic chic!


----------



## Blingaddict

My Chloe drew is finally here!!! I love love it!! It's a cream mini and the perfect size for running around. It can fit the essentials like sunglasses, small wallet, iPhone keys, lipgloss and more if pushed.. 
Thank you for allowing me to share.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Ooh, I love your outfit too!


----------



## Blingaddict

Lady Farquar said:


> Ooh, I love your outfit too!




Thank you so much [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Sofakimou

buonobi said:


> View attachment 3213717
> 
> Small black Faye bag! &#129303;



Beautiful! How do you feel the suede has held up? I am interested in getting the same one in the medium size and am wondering about the durability.


----------



## buonobi

Sofakimou said:


> Beautiful! How do you feel the suede has held up? I am interested in getting the same one in the medium size and am wondering about the durability.



I think it's quite durable, I'm a careless person and it looks great.
Just take care of rain and water as I saw a video on youtube, the girl said she got a little damage from rain (her bag is in wine color, black should be fine!)

This bag is so cute!!!! I saw they will release the grained leather+smooth leather version soon.
But I love suede+leather ver. more!! just fyi.


----------



## Sofakimou

buonobi said:


> I think it's quite durable, I'm a careless person and it looks great.
> Just take care of rain and water as I saw a video on youtube, the girl said she got a little damage from rain (her bag is in wine color, black should be fine!)
> 
> This bag is so cute!!!! I saw they will release the grained leather+smooth leather version soon.
> But I love suede+leather ver. more!! just fyi.



Awesome! Thanks very much for the input


----------



## Blingaddict

Chloe drew mini for lunch today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3224744
> 
> 
> Chloe drew mini for lunch today.



Gorgeous bag and gorgeous outfit! &#128522;


----------



## Blingaddict

Ludmilla said:


> Gorgeous bag and gorgeous outfit! [emoji4]




Thank you Ludmilla.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3220087
> 
> 
> My Chloe drew is finally here!!! I love love it!! It's a cream mini and the perfect size for running around. It can fit the essentials like sunglasses, small wallet, iPhone keys, lipgloss and more if pushed..
> Thank you for allowing me to share.


I love it!


----------



## Blingaddict

LOUKPEACH said:


> I love it!



Thank you LOUKPEACH


----------



## Esquared72

Rock Paraty is vegging on the sofa, watching football with me. Go Skins! Beat the Cowboys! [emoji458]
View attachment 3230310


----------



## Ludmilla

eehlers said:


> Rock Paraty is vegging on the sofa, watching football with me. Go Skins! Beat the Cowboys! [emoji458]
> View attachment 3230310




Pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## lexus72

GemsBerry said:


> Minimalistic chic!


l LOVE IT!!


----------



## littlelittleck

My mini drew bag


----------



## littlelittleck

My mini drew bag


----------



## Ludmilla

Very pretty! [emoji4]


----------



## amadea88

littlelittleck said:


> My mini drew bag


----------



## littlelittleck

&#128582;&#128583;


----------



## aksaiyo

Medium Baylee in Fig/Crimson! She's starting to slouch beautifully, but the leather is so durable and shows no other signs of wear!


----------



## Ludmilla

aksaiyo said:


> Medium Baylee in Fig/Crimson! She's starting to slouch beautifully, but the leather is so durable and shows no other signs of wear!
> 
> View attachment 3244735




This is one beautiful bag! [emoji7] Love the colour. Btw. can you wear her crossbody?


----------



## aksaiyo

Ludmilla said:


> This is one beautiful bag! [emoji7] Love the colour. Btw. can you wear her crossbody?




Yes, but I don't like to. When I stuff my bag like this it's not all that elegant crossbody, but I don't like wearing anything crossbody really.

I was able to find a picture of a model wearing it crossbody, not the Baylee at its best IMO. I think Chloé has other styles, like the Marcie, that looks better crossbody than this:


It's really more of a long strapped shoulder bag to me:









Of course it looks best hand held, but personally I don't usually have time for that:


----------



## Ludmilla

aksaiyo said:


> Yes, but I don't like to. When I stuff my bag like this it's not all that elegant crossbody, but I don't like wearing anything crossbody really.
> 
> I was able to find a picture of a model wearing it crossbody, not the Baylee at its best IMO. I think Chloé has other styles, like the Marcie, that looks better crossbody than this:
> View attachment 3244913
> 
> It's really more of a long strapped shoulder bag to me:
> View attachment 3244916
> 
> View attachment 3244918
> 
> View attachment 3244919
> 
> View attachment 3244921
> 
> 
> Of course it looks best hand held, but personally I don't usually have time for that:
> View attachment 3244922
> 
> View attachment 3244923
> 
> View attachment 3244924
> 
> View attachment 3244925



Thank you for all those pictures! That's very kind of you. Hmmm... yes, it looks very weird carried crossbody... not good at all...  I agree with you, it looks best, when carried hand held, but that is really no option for me at all, as I love to be hands free.
Thanks so much again for your helpful answer.


----------



## aksaiyo

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for all those pictures! That's very kind of you. Hmmm... yes, it looks very weird carried crossbody... not good at all...  I agree with you, it looks best, when carried hand held, but that is really no option for me at all, as I love to be hands free.
> Thanks so much again for your helpful answer.




No problem! I had a ton of fun looking up these pictures. I still love my Baylee, I carry it on one shoulder like Rihanna and Lorde etc. Sometimes when my bag isn't too full and heavy I carry it on my arm. It fits a lot for what looks like a medium, smallish bag (for me), and is very wear & tear resistant.


----------



## Ludmilla

aksaiyo said:


> No problem! I had a ton of fun looking up these pictures. I still love my Baylee, I carry it on one shoulder like Rihanna and Lorde etc. Sometimes when my bag isn't too full and heavy I carry it on my arm. It fits a lot for what looks like a medium, smallish bag (for me), and is very wear & tear resistant.




[emoji1] Looking up bag pictures is my favorite sport. 
The Baylee looks very relaxed and fun when carried on one shoulder. Really cool. [emoji4] Hehehe. Wear and tear resistant is another bonus. Hm. Maybe one day... in the future... [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

My new to me large Marcie on her maiden voyage to the office, today. [emoji4]


----------



## mar4712

Ludmilla said:


> My new to me large Marcie on her maiden voyage to the office, today. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3254014



Gorgeous!! Is that the Nut? Enjoy &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

littlelittleck said:


> My mini drew bag


What a cute tiny little bag


----------



## Ludmilla

mar4712 said:


> Gorgeous!! Is that the Nut? Enjoy [emoji4][emoji4]




Thank you. [emoji4] Yes, she is nut, although she looks rather grey on that pic. 
I guess she won't be my last Chloe. [emoji4]


----------



## PinkPeonies

Loving gold at the moment [emoji92]


----------



## Ludmilla

PinkPeonies said:


> Loving gold at the moment [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3254753




Ha! I totally understand why. [emoji6] very pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## mtstmichel

Holly Berry Marcie.


----------



## mar4712

mtstmichel said:


> View attachment 3261642
> 
> Holly Berry Marcie.



GORGEOUS color. I need a bright marcie in my life!!


----------



## Ludmilla

mtstmichel said:


> View attachment 3261642
> 
> Holly Berry Marcie.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

mar4712 said:


> GORGEOUS color. I need a bright marcie in my life!!




[emoji1] +1


----------



## selene.L

instagram.com/p/8zIYAjRkJHYt2EkRCc3jU18R1v7Ol8_VkdU2Q0/?taken-by=piggybunny152

mini drew


----------



## Ukpandagirl

mtstmichel said:


> View attachment 3261642
> 
> Holly Berry Marcie.



Does this size fit over the shoulder or is it crook of arm only.

Am in love with this colour,


----------



## dinoxo

My first luxury handbag! Chloe Mini Marcie in Grey. I was so conflicted as to what my first designer bag should be, especially because I tend to get tired of purses fairly quickly, and I didn't want that to happen with this bag because it is such a special purchase. I had seen this style for years now, and every time I saw it, I would always be in love with it, so I figured it was meant to be; the bag has such a beautiful and unique design. I chose the mini size because I was afraid that the bigger one would get in my way, and I am so glad I did! 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Ludmilla

dinoxo said:


> View attachment 3262548
> 
> 
> 
> My first luxury handbag! Chloe Mini Marcie in Grey. I was so conflicted as to what my first designer bag should be, especially because I tend to get tired of purses fairly quickly, and I didn't want that to happen with this bag because it is such a special purchase. I had seen this style for years now, and every time I saw it, I would always be in love with it, so I figured it was meant to be; the bag has such a beautiful and unique design. I chose the mini size because I was afraid that the bigger one would get in my way, and I am so glad I did!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Congrats on your first designer bag. You've made an excellent choice. Grey is a very subtle versatile all year round colour. And Marcie is pretty, practical and the leather wears like iron. Enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Does this size fit over the shoulder or is it crook of arm only.
> 
> 
> 
> Am in love with this colour,




I played a lot with that bag in the store. The medium size fits over my shoulders, even with winter coat. But, my winter coat is made of tweed, so not too thick. [emoji4]


----------



## shaezie

Hello ladies. I wanna share my cute and lovely chloe clutch. I love small bags and purses so here it is.


----------



## Ludmilla

shaezie said:


> Hello ladies. I wanna share my cute and lovely chloe clutch. I love small bags and purses so here it is.




How pretty. The leather looks very lush. [emoji4]


----------



## kajsabet

dinoxo said:


> View attachment 3262548
> 
> 
> 
> My first luxury handbag! Chloe Mini Marcie in Grey. I was so conflicted as to what my first designer bag should be, especially because I tend to get tired of purses fairly quickly, and I didn't want that to happen with this bag because it is such a special purchase. I had seen this style for years now, and every time I saw it, I would always be in love with it, so I figured it was meant to be; the bag has such a beautiful and unique design. I chose the mini size because I was afraid that the bigger one would get in my way, and I am so glad I did!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




I have also been looking a lot at this bag and I really love the grey colot this season. 

Is it as lovely in real life as in pictures? The mini size - is it like a small crossbody/shoulder bag? I really can't decide between the sizes...


----------



## allofthebags

dinoxo said:


> View attachment 3262548
> 
> 
> 
> My first luxury handbag! Chloe Mini Marcie in Grey. I was so conflicted as to what my first designer bag should be, especially because I tend to get tired of purses fairly quickly, and I didn't want that to happen with this bag because it is such a special purchase. I had seen this style for years now, and every time I saw it, I would always be in love with it, so I figured it was meant to be; the bag has such a beautiful and unique design. I chose the mini size because I was afraid that the bigger one would get in my way, and I am so glad I did!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



what a beauty! this is my favourite colour of marcie


----------



## Ser

Took my chloe marcie with me shopping yesterday and she survived in the rain! Fab bag


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Took my chloe marcie with me shopping yesterday and she survived in the rain! Fab bag




Was it her first outing? I'm glad that you enjoyed using her. [emoji4]


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> Was it her first outing? I'm glad that you enjoyed using her. [emoji4]



Second time out but fist real drenching! So pleased she survived. I did give her a good coating of Lord sheraton and colonil spray beforehand.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Second time out but fist real drenching! So pleased she survived. I did give her a good coating of Lord sheraton and colonil spray beforehand.




Hehehe. Yay to Lord Sheraton and Collonil! [emoji1]


----------



## tayalese

Ser said:


> Took my chloe marcie with me shopping yesterday and she survived in the rain! Fab bag




That color is so rich!! Love it!


----------



## Ser

tayalese said:


> That color is so rich!! Love it!



Thank you


----------



## GemsBerry

Ser said:


> Took my chloe marcie with me shopping yesterday and she survived in the rain! Fab bag



OMG, what a beautiful color!


----------



## Stephanieg218

dinoxo said:


> View attachment 3262548
> 
> 
> 
> My first luxury handbag! Chloe Mini Marcie in Grey. I was so conflicted as to what my first designer bag should be, especially because I tend to get tired of purses fairly quickly, and I didn't want that to happen with this bag because it is such a special purchase. I had seen this style for years now, and every time I saw it, I would always be in love with it, so I figured it was meant to be; the bag has such a beautiful and unique design. I chose the mini size because I was afraid that the bigger one would get in my way, and I am so glad I did!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful bag!  Where did you find the mini Marcie in this style?  The only mini ones I can find are the crossbody ones with no handheld option.


----------



## Ser

GemsBerry said:


> OMG, what a beautiful color!



Thank you


----------



## dinoxo

Stephanieg218 said:


> Beautiful bag!  Where did you find the mini Marcie in this style?  The only mini ones I can find are the crossbody ones with no handheld option.


I acctually got it from Fashionphile! 
I looked everywhere for a mini size because they weren't available elsewhere


----------



## Ser

Still loving using my Marcie hobo  She's accompanied me for drinks this evening  I took a sneaky pic while no one was looking


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Still loving using my Marcie hobo  She's accompanied me for drinks this evening  I took a sneaky pic while no one was looking




Love such sneaky pics. Enjoy drinks and bag. [emoji7]


----------



## GemsBerry

Ser said:


> Still loving using my Marcie hobo  She's accompanied me for drinks this evening  I took a sneaky pic while no one was looking



Cheers to you and your Marcie!


----------



## shaezie

Ludmilla said:


> How pretty. Theu leather looks very lush. [emoji4]



Thank you^-^


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> Love such sneaky pics. Enjoy drinks and bag. [emoji7]











GemsBerry said:


> Cheers to you and your Marcie!



Thank you both x


----------



## GemsBerry

Freshly acquired Med Marcie hobo is outing with me


----------



## daughtybag

GemsBerry said:


> Freshly acquired Med Marcie hobo is outing with me


Lovely color, lovely bag!


----------



## daughtybag

Ludmilla said:


> My new to me large Marcie on her maiden voyage to the office, today. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3254014



Love the color!


----------



## Ser

Love the colour of your Marcie GemsBerry. How are you finding her? I just love my Marcie hobo!


----------



## Ludmilla

GemsBerry said:


> Freshly acquired Med Marcie hobo is outing with me




Very pretty pink. [emoji4]



daughtybag said:


> Love the color!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## GemsBerry

daughtybag said:


> Lovely color, lovely bag!


Thank you!


Ser said:


> Love the colour of your Marcie GemsBerry. How are you finding her? I just love my Marcie hobo!


I love it too, perfect size. wearing it on a shoulder is practical (keeps your hands free) and yet it's versatile.


----------



## grnbri

My new large caramel Hudson taking a break on the patio.


----------



## Ludmilla

grnbri said:


> My new large caramel Hudson taking a break on the patio.
> 
> View attachment 3271185




Beautiful picture! And bag! [emoji7] I love how the sun shines down on it. [emoji4]


----------



## grnbri

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful picture! And bag! [emoji7] I love how the sun shines down on it. [emoji4]




Thanks!  The suede is so supple and I love the 3 compartments- over the moon about my new everyday bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

grnbri said:


> Thanks!  The suede is so supple and I love the 3 compartments- over the moon about my new everyday bag!




I think suede is just perfect for that style. Enjoy her very much. [emoji4]


----------



## shopaholic919

Medium Drew in Motty Gray out for a stroll on this gloomy day!


----------



## GemsBerry

Marcie in Wild purple


----------



## ichan

GemsBerry said:


> Marcie in Wild purple



Very nice! We are bag twin


----------



## GemsBerry

ichan said:


> Very nice! We are bag twin



Yay!


----------



## Ludmilla

shopaholic919 said:


> View attachment 3274713
> 
> 
> Medium Drew in Motty Gray out for a stroll on this gloomy day!







GemsBerry said:


> Marcie in Wild purple




Very very pretty bags, ladies. [emoji7]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

shopaholic919 said:


> View attachment 3274713
> 
> 
> Medium Drew in Motty Gray out for a stroll on this gloomy day!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## priscoo

elation said:


> Hi girls,
> My holy grail bag has been the Chloe Marcie hobo for the longest time and I finally have acquired one!  It is as wonderful as I always thought and just wanted to share it here.
> 
> It is the Medium Marcie hobo in black, pre-loved but beautiful. I am unbelievably happy!
> 
> View attachment 3152634




I'm with you, girl! I've been lusting after the medium Marcie forever it seems like. Still undecided on a color... Love grey, nut and beige. Although the nude pink is beautiful too! I'm probably going with pre- loved also. If you have any shopping tips I'm all ears! Your Marcie is gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

I had to share some Chloe love-Drew and Susanna[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Stunning colour! Love how the bag and shoes work together. Cool outfit. [emoji7]


----------



## DrFashion

Chloe Small Hudson


----------



## rdgldy

Ludmilla said:


> Stunning colour! Love how the bag and shoes work together. Cool outfit. [emoji7]




thank you!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

DrFashion said:


> Chloe Small Hudson



Love the whole look!


----------



## DrFashion

GemsBerry said:


> Love the whole look!



thank you


----------



## Ludmilla

DrFashion said:


> Chloe Small Hudson




Very pretty styled. Love it!


----------



## pixiejenna

A classy bathroom selfie [emoji14]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ludmilla

pixiejenna said:


> A classy bathroom selfie [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




Haha. Bathroom selfies are the best! [emoji6] Your Marcie is very pretty. What colour is she exactly? Is she more brown or burgundy? She works perfect with your style.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. Bathroom selfies are the best! [emoji6] Your Marcie is very pretty. What colour is she exactly? Is she more brown or burgundy? She works perfect with your style.


It's burgundy from last season I think it was called red velvet but I could be wrong.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ludmilla

pixiejenna said:


> It's burgundy from last season I think it was called red velvet but I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you. That's a gorgeous colour! [emoji4]


----------



## DrFashion

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty styled. Love it!



thanks!


----------



## SLCsocialite

My tan Chloe is a serious staple in my closet. Love it!


----------



## Sofakimou

SLCsocialite said:


> My tan Chloe is a serious staple in my closet. Love it!




Love the look!


----------



## Ludmilla

SLCsocialite said:


> My tan Chloe is a serious staple in my closet. Love it!




You look so pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## Tatze

priscoo said:


> I'm with you, girl! I've been lusting after the medium Marcie forever it seems like. Still undecided on a color... Love grey, nut and beige. Although the nude pink is beautiful too! I'm probably going with pre- loved also. If you have any shopping tips I'm all ears! Your Marcie is gorgeous!


 
Hello there ! I am the proud owner of a Marcie Medium Tote in color Nude Pink ! It is really the best color I could have chosen (my choice was between Nut and Nude Pink) ! I have it for almost 3 years now and it still looks like new, so don´t worry about light colors. It goes with everything and upgrades every outfit ! I really love it very much .... maybe that could help you with your color decision ! Good luck !!!


----------



## grnbri

About to head out into the sunshine with my new large suede Hudson


----------



## Ludmilla

grnbri said:


> About to head out into the sunshine with my new large suede Hudson
> View attachment 3284590




Very pretty outfit. Enjoy the sun! [emoji295]&#65039; It's still winter around here...


----------



## Sofakimou

Waited patiently for my preorder and my Chloe Faye is finally here! Taking her out for some sun today ^_^


----------



## GemsBerry

SLCsocialite said:


> My tan Chloe is a serious staple in my closet. Love it!





grnbri said:


> About to head out into the sunshine with my new large suede Hudson
> View attachment 3284590





Sofakimou said:


> View attachment 3294148
> 
> Waited patiently for my preorder and my Chloe Faye is finally here! Taking her out for some sun today ^_^



Great mod shots, ladies!


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Sofakimou said:


> View attachment 3294148
> 
> 
> Waited patiently for my preorder and my Chloe Faye is finally here! Taking her out for some sun today ^_^



Love that bag and your jacket!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wearing my Chloe blanket cardigan with Dalston tote [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Sofakimou said:


> View attachment 3294148
> 
> 
> Waited patiently for my preorder and my Chloe Faye is finally here! Taking her out for some sun today ^_^







Natalie j said:


> Wearing my Chloe blanket cardigan with Dalston tote [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294303




Very pretty, ladies! [emoji7]


----------



## Ellie. N

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my Chloe blanket cardigan with Dalston tote [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294303


Absolutely love the whole look ! So Chloe !


----------



## Ellie. N

My brand new baby


----------



## Ludmilla

Ellie. N said:


> My brand new baby




Pretty! I love all those modelling shots. [emoji4]


----------



## Ellie. N

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty! I love all those modelling shots. [emoji4]



Thank you Ludmilla


----------



## justa9url

Sofakimou said:


> View attachment 3294148
> 
> 
> Waited patiently for my preorder and my Chloe Faye is finally here! Taking her out for some sun today ^_^


----------



## AlShirLE

Out with my mini caramel drew.


----------



## Ludmilla

AlShirLE said:


> Out with my mini caramel drew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297912




Lovely bag! Enjoy her. [emoji4]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

AlShirLE said:


> Out with my mini caramel drew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297912


Your bag looks gorgeous!


----------



## AlShirLE

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag! Enjoy her. [emoji4]







BerlinArtGirl said:


> Your bag looks gorgeous!




Thanks you. [emoji4]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

AlShirLE said:


> Out with my mini caramel drew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297912


So pretty, congratulations!


----------



## Louliu71

Inaugural outing - mini Marcie out on weekly grocery shop.... All a girl needs to carry is a purse, keys and purse, just perfect


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Inaugural outing - mini Marcie out on weekly grocery shop.... All a girl needs to carry is a purse, keys and purse, just perfect
> 
> View attachment 3299715



Great shot - lovely bag, enjoy


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Great shot - lovely bag, enjoy




Thanks Hun, so easy to carry


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Inaugural outing - mini Marcie out on weekly grocery shop.... All a girl needs to carry is a purse, keys and purse, just perfect
> 
> View attachment 3299715




Great action shot! She is giving grocery shopping definitely some glamour. I'm glad that you like her. [emoji4]


----------



## cyryla

GemsBerry said:


> Freshly acquired Med Marcie hobo is outing with me




Lovely colour - how is it called? Looking for a mini saddle in a similar colour. X


----------



## cyryla

My Marcie 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry for a rubbish quality of pic X


----------



## Kt230086

Just started using my Chloe Paraty  Got it as a gift from my MIL  throw in a cute charm I got from Japan just to make the bag prettier!


----------



## Ludmilla

cyryla said:


> My Marcie
> View attachment 3299784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for a rubbish quality of pic X




Blue Marcies are so pretty! A blue medium is definitely on my never ending wishlist. Enjoy! [emoji4]



Kt230086 said:


> Just started using my Chloe Paraty  Got it as a gift from my MIL  throw in a cute charm I got from Japan just to make the bag prettier!




Very nice MIL! You are very lucky, the bag is gorgeous. [emoji4]


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> Inaugural outing - mini Marcie out on weekly grocery shop.... All a girl needs to carry is a purse, keys and purse, just perfect
> 
> View attachment 3299715


Love this Chloe!! [emoji7] enjoy her [emoji1]


----------



## GemsBerry

cyryla said:


> My Marcie
> View attachment 3299784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for a rubbish quality of pic X



perforated leather!


----------



## GemsBerry

cyryla said:


> Lovely colour - how is it called? Looking for a mini saddle in a similar colour. X



Thank you. It's Pink beige back from 2010.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Great action shot! She is giving grocery shopping definitely some glamour. I'm glad that you like her. [emoji4]




Thank you! Perfect running errands bag, just wished I'd thought about Chloe before, always thought they were out of my price range (head rules me/heart takes 2nd place) however with the silly prices M charge these days, thought I'd try something new and so pleased [emoji7]



cyryla said:


> My Marcie
> View attachment 3299784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for a rubbish quality of pic X




Stunning!



Kt230086 said:


> Just started using my Chloe Paraty  Got it as a gift from my MIL  throw in a cute charm I got from Japan just to make the bag prettier!




Perfect pairing!!



Ser said:


> Love this Chloe!! [emoji7] enjoy her [emoji1]




All your fault!!! [emoji12]

Now to find me a hobo as stunning as yours!


----------



## sunny07

Dressing room selfie for my hudson's first time out. Loving this bag!!


----------



## Louliu71

sunny07 said:


> View attachment 3300139
> 
> Dressing room selfie for my hudson's first time out. Loving this bag!!




Stunning, Hudson on my wish list now


----------



## sunny07

Thanks Louliu! Definitely would recommend- such a well made and beautiful bag


----------



## Ludmilla

sunny07 said:


> View attachment 3300139
> 
> Dressing room selfie for my hudson's first time out. Loving this bag!!




Great outfit and bag! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you! Perfect running errands bag, just wished I'd thought about Chloe before, always thought they were out of my price range (head rules me/heart takes 2nd place) however with the silly prices M charge these days, thought I'd try something new and so pleased [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect pairing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All your fault!!! [emoji12]
> 
> Now to find me a hobo as stunning as yours!




I didn't look at Chloe for a long time, too. Better late than never. [emoji6] Have to admit, that the Chloe designs speak to me much more than the new M designs.


----------



## cyryla

Ludmilla said:


> I didn't look at Chloe for a long time, too. Better late than never. [emoji6] Have to admit, that the Chloe designs speak to me much more than the new M designs.




Me neither but looks I've we are rectifying this quickly [emoji6]
I do like the fact that they are sticking to their classic designs and only change them slightly over time - it's actually more improving the design rather than radical changing it. Unlike new M by the looks of it [emoji22]


----------



## sunny07

Thanks Ludmila!! [emoji4]
I'm late to Chloe as well, and quickly making up for it! I have a small Faye coming that I can't wait to see. Then I'm banned!! But while I've admired the paraty and Marcie on the past, I never pulled the trigger until now. The designs lately have just been gorgeous!


----------



## BunnyFooFoo

Here's my small Georgia in action! My first Chloe and I'm in love!


----------



## Ludmilla

BunnyFooFoo said:


> Here's my small Georgia in action! My first Chloe and I'm in love!




That's very pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Karinast




----------



## Ludmilla

Karinast said:


> View attachment 3302328




Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Ally Noriega

The Chloe Drew bag is one of my favorites and I went with the two tone because I wanted something different!

I purchased it at this French site --> ******/1QV36iN because they tend to sell them at $200 less than stores in the US. I've bought two bags from there and they have been perfect! 

You can see more pics here http://allysoninwonderland.com/2015/08/wearing-white-jeans-for-fall/

XO Ally


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Ally Noriega said:


> The Chloe Drew bag is one of my favorites and I went with the two tone because I wanted something different!
> 
> I purchased it at this French site --> ******/1QV36iN because they tend to sell them at $200 less than stores in the US. I've bought two bags from there and they have been perfect!
> 
> You can see more pics here http://allysoninwonderland.com/2015/08/wearing-white-jeans-for-fall/
> 
> XO Ally


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## BunnyFooFoo

Ally Noriega said:


> The Chloe Drew bag is one of my favorites and I went with the two tone because I wanted something different!
> 
> I purchased it at this French site --> ******/1QV36iN because they tend to sell them at $200 less than stores in the US. I've bought two bags from there and they have been perfect!
> 
> You can see more pics here http://allysoninwonderland.com/2015/08/wearing-white-jeans-for-fall/
> 
> XO Ally


Love the two-tone! Gorgeous  Enjoy!


----------



## Esquared72

Not an action shot, but carrying my Ethel tote this week. I just love her, bulky handles and all. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## GemsBerry

eehlers said:


> Not an action shot, but carrying my Ethel tote this week. I just love her, bulky handles and all. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3303263



Ethel is all about the color, isn't it? when it's saturated beautiful color like your Ethel the bag stands out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ally Noriega said:


> The Chloe Drew bag is one of my favorites and I went with the two tone because I wanted something different!
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased it at this French site --> ******/1QV36iN because they tend to sell them at $200 less than stores in the US. I've bought two bags from there and they have been perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more pics here http://allysoninwonderland.com/2015/08/wearing-white-jeans-for-fall/
> 
> 
> 
> XO Ally







eehlers said:


> Not an action shot, but carrying my Ethel tote this week. I just love her, bulky handles and all. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3303263




Very pretty bags, ladies!
Eehlers - the leather of your Ethel is yummie!


----------



## sunny07

I wish this thread was more active- I love seeing people's mod shots! [emoji4] here's another of my current fave- Ms  Hudson [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

sunny07 said:


> I wish this thread was more active- I love seeing people's mod shots! [emoji4] here's another of my current fave- Ms  Hudson [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306386




Your Hudson is tdf. Love it. Very jealous right now. [emoji7]


----------



## sunny07

Thank you Ludmilla you're always so kind [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

sunny07 said:


> Thank you Ludmilla you're always so kind [emoji4]




You are welcome. I love drooling over your beautiful bags. [emoji4]


----------



## DevineEndeavors

Switched from my small Moka hobo to my medium eucalyptus. Now I'm ready for spring!


----------



## GemsBerry

DevineEndeavors said:


> Switched from my small Moka hobo to my medium eucalyptus. Now I'm ready for spring!



Great choice! I have eucalyptus too,such a Spring shade


----------



## Ludmilla

DevineEndeavors said:


> Switched from my small Moka hobo to my medium eucalyptus. Now I'm ready for spring!




Both are lovely, but I agree, eucalyptus is perfect for spring! [emoji4]


----------



## Ally Noriega

allysoninwonderland.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Chloe-Marcie-Bag-in-blush.jpg  Loving the mini Marcie for spring, especially in this blush color.  Going to wear it all summer long 

Scored it at this French site that has most Chloe's about $200 less than US sites. The Sofia Webster shoes tend to be less too.  Guessing it's because they are made there.  
Here's the site ******/25nK4cH

You can see all my bags @ AllysoninWonderland.com!


----------



## coquettebags

Ally Noriega said:


> Loving the mini Marcie for spring, especially in this blush color.  Going to wear it all summer long
> 
> 
> 
> Scored it at this French site that has most Chloe's about $200 less than US sites. The Sofia Webster shoes tend to be less too.  Guessing it's because they are made there.
> 
> Here's the site ******/25nK4cH
> 
> 
> 
> You can see all my bags @ AllysoninWonderland.com!





Thanks for the tip! Did you get charged customs? The mini Marcie in blush is on my wish list!!


----------



## Ally Noriega

coquettebags said:


> Thanks for the tip! Did you get charged customs? The mini Marcie in blush is on my wish list!!


Yes but it's still less than at Neimans or Nordstrom.  They are out of mini's right now but they have the medium size.  I LOVE the light blue one... swoon


----------



## coquettebags

Ally Noriega said:


> Yes but it's still less than at Neimans or Nordstrom.  They are out of mini's right now but they have the medium size.  I LOVE the light blue one... swoon



Thank you for the tip! I almost was going to buy this at Bloomingdales today but I will wait to see if they get the mini marcie back in stock. It's worth the wait to save some money. Many thanks!! 

I just added you on instagram!


----------



## Doutzen

With my drew bag today[emoji4]


----------



## Ellie. N

Doutzen said:


> With my drew bag today[emoji4]
> View attachment 3312818


I'm in loooove with the Nano Drew, need to get myself one !! Can you fit a lot in it Doutzen,
Anyways it looks great on you


----------



## Ellie. N

sunny07 said:


> I wish this thread was more active- I love seeing people's mod shots! [emoji4] here's another of my current fave- Ms  Hudson [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306386


love this


----------



## Ellie. N

My one and only Chloé bag again in action


----------



## Sofakimou

Ellie. N said:


> I'm in loooove with the Nano Drew, need to get myself one !! Can you fit a lot in it Doutzen,
> Anyways it looks great on you




I have the nano size and it's the perfect going out bag. I can fit my iPhone 6, wallet, keys, and then a few small items like a lipstick. ^_^


----------



## GemsBerry

Ellie. N said:


> My one and only Chloé bag again in action



That was a rare one, now sold out everywhere.


----------



## sunny07

Ellie. N said:


> My one and only Chloé bag again in action




Such a cool and unique bag! Definitely a show stopper!


----------



## sunny07

Promise this will be my last Hudson pic for a while  but love it with denim on denim!


----------



## GemsBerry

Small Elsie with Burberry tussle


----------



## Ludmilla

sunny07 said:


> View attachment 3316623
> 
> 
> Promise this will be my last Hudson pic for a while  but love it with denim on denim!




Oh no! We never get tired of your Hudson. [emoji4] this bag is slowly creeping on my wishlist. 



GemsBerry said:


> Small Elsie with Burberry tussle




Beautiful!


----------



## sunny07

Ludmilla do it! You need this bag it your collection


----------



## anitalilac

sunny07 said:


> View attachment 3316623
> 
> 
> Promise this will be my last Hudson pic for a while  but love it with denim on denim!



More! More! Love that bag..



DevineEndeavors said:


> Switched from my small Moka hobo to my medium eucalyptus. Now I'm ready for spring!


----------



## sunny07

Let's get this thread more active! Here is a dressing room selfie for Ms. Faye. Yes with overalls!! I know they're not for everyone but so comfy and perfect weekend wear!


----------



## Ludmilla

sunny07 said:


> Let's get this thread more active! Here is a dressing room selfie for Ms. Faye. Yes with overalls!! I know they're not for everyone but so comfy and perfect weekend wear!
> View attachment 3324972




Yay on getting this thread more active and yay on your outfit. Great way to wear Ms Faye in a casual way. Very pretty overall. [emoji7]

I will get Ms Marcie out, tomorrow. [emoji6]


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on getting this thread more active and yay on your outfit. Great way to wear Ms Faye in a casual way. Very pretty overall. [emoji7]
> 
> I will get Ms Marcie out, tomorrow. [emoji6]




Looking forward to that one! [emoji7]

Love seeing everyone's lovelies


----------



## Louliu71

sunny07 said:


> View attachment 3316623
> 
> 
> Promise this will be my last Hudson pic for a while  but love it with denim on denim!




You could post this everyday and I wouldn't get bored ..... Love this in navy suede too [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

sunny07 said:


> Let's get this thread more active! Here is a dressing room selfie for Ms. Faye. Yes with overalls!! I know they're not for everyone but so comfy and perfect weekend wear!
> View attachment 3324972




+1 although seeing all these lovely bags is dangerous for bank balance


----------



## Geddes

It was a run around scruffy trainer day, and i should have done her more justice but i had to give her her first outing


----------



## sunny07

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on getting this thread more active and yay on your outfit. Great way to wear Ms Faye in a casual way. Very pretty overall. [emoji7]
> 
> I will get Ms Marcie out, tomorrow. [emoji6]




Ooooh can't wait to see lovely Ms Marcie!! Peoples action shots are always so inspiring to me [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sunny07

Louliu71 said:


> You could post this everyday and I wouldn't get bored ..... Love this in navy suede too [emoji7]




Lol thanks Louliu! Navy is gorgeous too and I think it's more unique! And yes these threads are terribly enabling...


----------



## sunny07

Geddes said:


> It was a run around scruffy trainer day, and i should have done her more justice but i had to give her her first outing




How fun! A first outing! All black always looks chic and your bag is a beauty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Geddes said:


> It was a run around scruffy trainer day, and i should have done her more justice but i had to give her her first outing




Lovely bag [emoji4] and just saw your other thread... Marcie is such a great grab and go bag. I like esp. the handles, although, like you I feared that I could not live with them. Enjoy your new beauties. [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Large Ms Marcie paitently waiting for the train this morning. 




Have to admit that the pic showes more pavement than bag. [emoji38]


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Large Ms Marcie paitently waiting for the train this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3326542
> 
> 
> Have to admit that the pic showes more pavement than bag. [emoji38]




I want I want I want!!!


----------



## sunny07

Ludmilla said:


> Large Ms Marcie paitently waiting for the train this morning.
> 
> Have to admit that the pic showes more pavement than bag. [emoji38]




Looove this color! Beautiful bag!! And also kinda loving how the bricks are the same color tones as your outfit!


----------



## GemsBerry

Ludmilla said:


> Large Ms Marcie paitently waiting for the train this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3326542
> 
> 
> Have to admit that the pic showes more pavement than bag. [emoji38]



Very nice, what's that color?


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> I want I want I want!!!




Thank you, Lou. [emoji8]



sunny07 said:


> Looove this color! Beautiful bag!! And also kinda loving how the bricks are the same color tones as your outfit!




[emoji1] Thank you! Yes, the bricks work pretty well with Ms Marcie. [emoji6]



GemsBerry said:


> Very nice, what's that color?




Thank you. It is nut, but it never looks like this in my pictures. [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Large Ms Marcie paitently waiting for the train this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3326542
> 
> 
> Have to admit that the pic showes more pavement than bag. [emoji38]



I'm late to admire the marcie party--but she looks lovely!
Great coat, also. &#9829;


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I'm late to admire the marcie party--but she looks lovely!
> 
> Great coat, also. [emoji813]




Aw, thank you. Nice to see you over here. [emoji4]


----------



## dragonette

Blast from the past! Renewing my love for the paddy. All black fits my current minimal obsession!


----------



## Ludmilla

dragonette said:


> Blast from the past! Renewing my love for the paddy. All black fits my current minimal obsession!
> 
> View attachment 3345953




Lovely oldie. [emoji4] Your outfit is stunning. Huge "I like". [emoji4]


----------



## dragonette

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely oldie. [emoji4] Your outfit is stunning. Huge "I like". [emoji4]




Thank you dear! [emoji173]&#65039;

I almost sold this baby. So glad I didn't!


----------



## missdennies

Sitting at the desk today at work.


----------



## GemsBerry

dragonette said:


> Blast from the past! Renewing my love for the paddy. All black fits my current minimal obsession!
> 
> View attachment 3345953



Very stylish!



missdennies said:


> Sitting at the desk today at work.



 the twilly on classic black Marcie


----------



## Ludmilla

missdennies said:


> Sitting at the desk today at work.




Pretty Marcie! [emoji7]


----------



## Tijana

Here is my Chloe in action&#128512;


----------



## Msbuffy100

On our way out.  Thought I would show how I knotted the long strap to make it a length I like.


----------



## aquablueness

Msbuffy100 said:


> On our way out.  Thought I would show how I knotted the long strap to make it a length I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358173



VERY chic and inspiring! I might try that one day! Thanks


----------



## GemsBerry

Tijana said:


> Here is my Chloe in action&#128512;



Great styling! zipper on jacket matches gold chain.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tijana said:


> Here is my Chloe in action[emoji3]




Lovely!



Msbuffy100 said:


> On our way out.  Thought I would show how I knotted the long strap to make it a length I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358173




This is very inspiring. Thanks for posting. [emoji4]


----------



## mharri20

Thought I'd share since I just bought my first Chloe bag and took her for a spin last weekend! I'm so in love...I wanted a bag that could hold all of my stuff but still be elegant enough for an evening bag.


----------



## Hatfield1313

She wasn't in action at the time of this photo last night but she's in use today! I found this gem on eBay, my first ever Chloe!! I'm so excited I can't even deal.


----------



## Ludmilla

mharri20 said:


> Thought I'd share since I just bought my first Chloe bag and took her for a spin last weekend! I'm so in love...I wanted a bag that could hold all of my stuff but still be elegant enough for an evening bag.
> 
> View attachment 3358872




Very pretty Faye. I like the light colour. Is it grey or taupe? I agree - a very elegant bag and perfect for day and night. [emoji4]



Hatfield1313 said:


> She wasn't in action at the time of this photo last night but she's in use today! I found this gem on eBay, my first ever Chloe!! I'm so excited I can't even deal.
> View attachment 3360779




Lovely oldie. The leathers looks just yummie. I'd like to hug her. [emoji3]


----------



## Hatfield1313

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely oldie. The leathers looks just yummie. I'd like to hug her. [emoji3]



Thank you! I'm almost positive the seller never even used her!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hatfield1313 said:


> Thank you! I'm almost positive the seller never even used her!




Ha! I love those finds! [emoji4]


----------



## mharri20

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty Faye. I like the light colour. Is it grey or taupe? I agree - a very elegant bag and perfect for day and night. [emoji4]



Thank you! It's the grey one  I am in love!


----------



## Mqosam7171307

This is a lovely, lovely bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tijana

GemsBerry said:


> Great styling! zipper on jacket matches gold chain.



Thank you, my daughter said the same


----------



## heyrenee

Not the clearest picture, but I'm joining the Chloe club!  took my Faye out for a spin today for the first time! So in love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bh4me

Going to the movies today. Haven't bought a Chloe in years but I can't let go of ones I have &#128515; I still love them to pieces. This one is so convenient and such a cutie &#128525;


----------



## bh4me

dragonette said:


> Blast from the past! Renewing my love for the paddy. All black fits my current minimal obsession!
> 
> View attachment 3345953



I love this! Looks great on you! I still see it as a really nice bag. I can't let go...lol. I was also checking out my very first paddy (from 2005) last night. I still find it heavy so I took out the lock and was able to make a nice loop with the key strap. 

It made me smile when I saw this post. I'm not alone


----------



## bh4me

missdennies said:


> Sitting at the desk today at work.



Gorgeous! I like the bandeau with it.


----------



## bh4me

Hatfield1313 said:


> She wasn't in action at the time of this photo last night but she's in use today! I found this gem on eBay, my first ever Chloe!! I'm so excited I can't even deal.
> View attachment 3360779



Congrats! It's gorgeous! I still love mine. I think about selling it. But when I bring it out, I just can't do it.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

bh4me said:


> Going to the movies today. Haven't bought a Chloe in years but I can't let go of ones I have [emoji2] I still love them to pieces. This one is so convenient and such a cutie [emoji7]




Lovely. The colour is very rich. [emoji7]


----------



## GemsBerry

bh4me said:


> Going to the movies today. Haven't bought a Chloe in years but I can't let go of ones I have &#128515; I still love them to pieces. This one is so convenient and such a cutie &#128525;



Congrats! contrast stitching and red edge sealant make it very inique


----------



## Sofakimou

My favorite going out bag! Chloe drew in the nano size fits all the essentials. Wearing it here with a self portrait dress at a wedding in Mexico. Definitely recommend the nano size for those who are looking for something small that still fits iPhone 6


----------



## mharri20

heyrenee said:


> Not the clearest picture, but I'm joining the Chloe club!  took my Faye out for a spin today for the first time! So in love &#10084;&#65039;



I am in love with this Faye! The medium size is perfect in my opinion.



Sofakimou said:


> View attachment 3369236
> 
> 
> My favorite going out bag! Chloe drew in the nano size fits all the essentials. Wearing it here with a self portrait dress at a wedding in Mexico. Definitely recommend the nano size for those who are looking for something small that still fits iPhone 6



You look amazing!


----------



## heyrenee

mharri20 said:


> I am in love with this Faye! The medium size is perfect in my opinion.



Thank you so much!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Sofakimou said:


> View attachment 3369236
> 
> 
> My favorite going out bag! Chloe drew in the nano size fits all the essentials. Wearing it here with a self portrait dress at a wedding in Mexico. Definitely recommend the nano size for those who are looking for something small that still fits iPhone 6


Stunning outfit!


----------



## Tatze

Ludmilla said:


> Your Hudson is tdf. Love it. Very jealous right now. [emoji7]


 


I didn´t like the style when I first saw it, but after seeing one in original I fell in love and now eying for the Hudson Mini in motty grey ! But the cognac color is also very nice ! Congrats !


----------



## Borsettina

sunny07 said:


> View attachment 3316623
> 
> 
> Promise this will be my last Hudson pic for a while  but love it with denim on denim!


Love this bag! What size is this?


----------



## sunny07

Borsettina said:


> Love this bag! What size is this?




Small! I originally had a mini but it was too little and didn't fit much. The small is a great size- functional enough for an everyday bag, if you just carry essentials. I &#10084;&#65039; it!


----------



## marylicious

Took her out ( to church) for the first time so she's been blessed[emoji56][emoji4]


----------



## mharri20

marylicious said:


> Took her out ( to church) for the first time so she's been blessed[emoji56][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374143



I love it, especially with the all-white outfit!


----------



## marylicious

mharri20 said:


> I love it, especially with the all-white outfit!




Thanks Mharri!


----------



## Blingaddict

Chloe drew in action


----------



## Sofakimou

Blingaddict said:


> Chloe drew in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375317
> View attachment 3375318




Cute! I really like the white for summer.


----------



## Tatze

Blingaddict said:


> Chloe drew in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375317
> View attachment 3375318



Very cute bag !!! Can you tell me if this is the Mini version in Abstract White ? Thanks and regards


----------



## marylicious

Drew & I shopping around [emoji41]


----------



## easterngirl

Took my little Marcie to Sunday brunch with my boyfriend yesterday!


----------



## Ludmilla

marylicious said:


> Drew & I shopping around [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405776





easterngirl said:


> View attachment 3405921
> 
> Took my little Marcie to Sunday brunch with my boyfriend yesterday!



Very pretty bags and photos, ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Large Marcie on the train.


----------



## GemsBerry

Marcie Plum with Totoro in Japan


----------



## Ludmilla

GemsBerry said:


> Marcie Plum with Totoro in Japan



I really adore the Plum colour. And Totoro.


----------



## JuneHawk

Braving midtown for some errands and a creme puff. First time taking out the Marcie.


----------



## Ludmilla

JuneHawk said:


> Braving midtown for some errands and a creme puff. First time taking out the Marcie.
> 
> View attachment 3425791



Hope you and your lovely Marcie had a great maiden voyage together! [emoji4]


----------



## GemsBerry

Ludmilla said:


> Large Marcie on the train.
> 
> View attachment 3424551





JuneHawk said:


> Braving midtown for some errands and a creme puff. First time taking out the Marcie.
> 
> View attachment 3425791



Great looking classic Marcies,  ladies


----------



## Ludmilla

GemsBerry said:


> Great looking classic Marcies,  ladies



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## JuneHawk

GemsBerry said:


> Great looking classic Marcies,  ladies


Thank you!


----------



## dragonette

More blast from the past with my little Paddy [emoji173]️


----------



## Ludmilla

dragonette said:


> More blast from the past with my little Paddy [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3427693



Beautiful pic! Your blast from the past looks marvellous!


----------



## Esquared72

It's a Rock Paraty kinda day...


----------



## mharri20

dragonette said:


> More blast from the past with my little Paddy [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3427693


I love the bag, and this picture!


----------



## Ludmilla

eehlers said:


> It's a Rock Paraty kinda day...
> 
> View attachment 3427718



The leather looks very lush. [emoji7]


----------



## mharri20

Brought out my Faye for the weekend! Couldn't resist taking pictures on the marble table when I was at lunch haha. Ugh I love this bag...


----------



## Ludmilla

mharri20 said:


> Brought out my Faye for the weekend! Couldn't resist taking pictures on the marble table when I was at lunch haha. Ugh I love this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3428885
> 
> View attachment 3428886



Seeing your beautiful pictures I have absolutely no doubt that you love this pretty bag. You look gorgeous together!


----------



## mharri20

Ludmilla said:


> Seeing your beautiful pictures I have absolutely no doubt that you love this pretty bag. You look gorgeous together!


Aw, thank you! I most definitely love this bag...It's just so incredibly classy!


----------



## Blingaddict

Tatze said:


> Very cute bag !!! Can you tell me if this is the Mini version in Abstract White ? Thanks and regards



Sorry for the late reply. I have been traveling. 
It's not the mini but the small drew. It is a cream/ beige colour.
On the website it said white & bought for the white colour but kept it anyway as couldn't be bothered to return it. I also fell in love with it!


----------



## Xo_happygirl

mharri20 said:


> Brought out my Faye for the weekend! Couldn't resist taking pictures on the marble table when I was at lunch haha. Ugh I love this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3428885
> 
> View attachment 3428886



LOVE this bag... is this the motty grey? it looks different in every picture I see of it. Still can't decide on colour!


----------



## mharri20

Xo_happygirl said:


> LOVE this bag... is this the motty grey? it looks different in every picture I see of it. Still can't decide on colour!



Yes it's the motty grey! I was deciding and couldn't resist the grey just because I have nothing like the color, and it goes with pretty much everything I wear. Plus, I feel like it's a color that can transition to any season!


----------



## Tatze

Blingaddict said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I have been traveling.
> It's not the mini but the small drew. It is a cream/ beige colour.
> On the website it said white & bought for the white colour but kept it anyway as couldn't be bothered to return it. I also fell in love with it!



Thanks very much for your answer ! Then maybe I have to search for "White" only ; - ))) Kind regards


----------



## bh4me

Pulled my paraty out of the closet  I usually carry small bags nowadays but I needed a medium size bag for the day. I still love this to pieces


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Beautiful handbag and you wear it well!


----------



## mharri20

bh4me said:


> Pulled my paraty out of the closet  I usually carry small bags nowadays but I needed a medium size bag for the day. I still love this to pieces
> View attachment 3434843
> 
> View attachment 3434844


That bag looks great! Love your shoes too


----------



## Ludmilla

bh4me said:


> Pulled my paraty out of the closet  I usually carry small bags nowadays but I needed a medium size bag for the day. I still love this to pieces
> View attachment 3434843
> 
> View attachment 3434844



Very pretty and cute outfit.


----------



## bh4me

Designerhbgirl said:


> Beautiful handbag and you wear it well!





mharri20 said:


> That bag looks great! Love your shoes too





Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty and cute outfit.



Thanks so much for the kind words  I missed carrying this bag. It has been a while. Using it yesterday reminded me of why I love it. My Chloe's will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Tatze

bh4me said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words. I missed carrying this bag. It has been a while. Using it yesterday reminded me of why I love it. My Chloe's will always have a special place in my heart.



Nice words !!! Same with me, I am an absolute "Chloe Girl" - it´s my favorite brand for bags ! I am using my Marcie every day and the Marcie Mini as often as I can ! I always feel very special when wearing them ! That´s LOVE ; - )))
Next will be a Drew Mini, but I have to save some more money for that one ; - )


----------



## Ludmilla

Tatze said:


> Nice words !!! Same with me, I am an absolute "Chloe Girl" - it´s my favorite brand for bags ! I am using my Marcie every day and the Marcie Mini as often as I can ! I always feel very special when wearing them ! That´s LOVE ; - )))
> Next will be a Drew Mini, but I have to save some more money for that one ; - )



What can you fit into the mini Marcie if you don't mind asking? [emoji4]


----------



## Tatze

Ludmilla said:


> What can you fit into the mini Marcie if you don't mind asking? [emoji4]



Yes sure ! I can carry my wallet (smaller size), mobile phone, car keys, handcreme and lipgloss ! And if necessary also sunglasses, but without an etui. That´s all I need for going out or having a nice day in the city ! I love the size of the bag, but maybe for others it would be too small ...... Hope that helps ; - )))


----------



## Ludmilla

Tatze said:


> Yes sure ! I can carry my wallet (smaller size), mobile phone, car keys, handcreme and lipgloss ! And if necessary also sunglasses, but without an etui. That´s all I need for going out or having a nice day in the city ! I love the size of the bag, but maybe for others it would be too small ...... Hope that helps ; - )))



Thank you. [emoji4] Sounds like a great size for travelling with the essentials. Small, but not too small. Hm...


----------



## Tatze

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] Sounds like a great size for travelling with the essentials. Small, but not too small. Hm...



Yes, it is definitely a great size ! I will use it at the weekend for a shopping trip into the city ! I will take some pictures when I have the time and post it then ....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tatze said:


> Yes, it is definitely a great size ! I will use it at the weekend for a shopping trip into the city ! I will take some pictures when I have the time and post it then ....



Ohh, this would be most kind of you. Have a happy fun trip to the city and a great time with your mini Marcie.


----------



## bh4me

Tatze said:


> Nice words !!! Same with me, I am an absolute "Chloe Girl" - it´s my favorite brand for bags ! I am using my Marcie every day and the Marcie Mini as often as I can ! I always feel very special when wearing them ! That´s LOVE ; - )))
> Next will be a Drew Mini, but I have to save some more money for that one ; - )


I still have my collection even though they're all from years ago! I can't seem to let go... lol.  When I use them, it still makes me happy regardless of what others think. I have the Marcie and mini Marcie's too! I tend to use the mini one more. They are so darn cute!


----------



## Tatze

Ludmilla said:


> Ohh, this would be most kind of you. Have a happy fun trip to the city and a great time with your mini Marcie.



Good morning, I had a great time in the city on Saturday with my Marcie Mini ! Here is the pic ! In addition it held my mobile phone .... Hope that gives a good impression ; - )))


----------



## Ludmilla

Tatze said:


> Good morning, I had a great time in the city on Saturday with my Marcie Mini ! Here is the pic ! In addition it held my mobile phone .... Hope that gives a good impression ; - )))



Thank you! This is such a cute bag. Definitely on my list.


----------



## elevenxten

Chloe faye calf leather
Got her a month ago, finally brought her out![emoji16]


----------



## Ludmilla

elevenxten said:


> Chloe faye calf leather
> Got her a month ago, finally brought her out![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440938



Very elegant bag. Enjoy her. She needs to see more daylight definitely. [emoji4]


----------



## elevenxten

Ludmilla said:


> Very elegant bag. Enjoy her. She needs to see more daylight definitely. [emoji4]


Thank you! Im so happy that i got the calf leather instead of suede for the flap, im quite clumsy. And im really surprised that she can hold alot of stuff too! [emoji7]


----------



## shoppingpal

Lunch out with my new girl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

shoppingpal said:


> Lunch out with my new girl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441404



That's an absolute pretty blue. Very summery, reminds me of the beach. Enjoy!


----------



## papertiger

dragonette said:


> More blast from the past with my little Paddy [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3427693



Is this an all-black? If so we're twins. I can't think of more beautiful inspiration


----------



## AllthingsLV

shoppingpal said:


> Lunch out with my new girl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441404


She's all kinds of gorgeous!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Taking my Marcie out for a spin on this beautiful summer day.


----------



## Ludmilla

JuneHawk said:


> Taking my Marcie out for a spin on this beautiful summer day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446656



This is a perfect colour for summer. Hope you had a great day together. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Using one of my favorites again.


My large Marcie. She is always with me when I have to carry loads of stuff.


----------



## Ann_4in_business

*JuneHawk* - you have beautiful bag! Im in love!


----------



## dragonette

papertiger said:


> Is this an all-black? If so we're twins. I can't think of more beautiful inspiration



Yes it is! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## vilette21c

Since the weather is cooperating lately, I took this baby out.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

vilette21c said:


> Since the weather is cooperating lately, I took this baby out.


It's beautiful!


----------



## bex08

Just before I stepped out the door for work this morning with my new Lexa


----------



## Ludmilla

bex08 said:


> View attachment 3466366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I stepped out the door for work this morning with my new Lexa



You two ladies look great together!


----------



## Kendie26

Hi all! I only have this 1 Chloe bag ( Marcie) so I'm usually in other forums but I see some friends here![emoji4]  I love this unique color ( "sunlight") & wanted to get in 1 more wearing before she gets packed away for old man winter.


----------



## Kendie26

vilette21c said:


> Since the weather is cooperating lately, I took this baby out.



Super BIG LOVE for this pic! Gorgeous! Omg that color[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

bex08 said:


> View attachment 3466366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I stepped out the door for work this morning with my new Lexa



Wow you look fantastic!!! Love that bag [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Using one of my favorites again.
> View attachment 3448165
> 
> My large Marcie. She is always with me when I have to carry loads of stuff.



Hey my friend!!! Just posted my Marcie for first time here & now I see you!! [emoji8][emoji106]Love your color Marcie!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Pulled my paraty out of the closet  I usually carry small bags nowadays but I needed a medium size bag for the day. I still love this to pieces
> View attachment 3434843
> 
> View attachment 3434844



STUNNING EVERYTHING bh4me! [emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji39][emoji93]


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Hi all! I only have this 1 Chloe bag ( Marcie) so I'm usually in other forums but I see some friends here![emoji4]  I love this unique color ( "sunlight") & wanted to get in 1 more wearing before she gets packed away for old man winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468363
> View attachment 3468365


This is just a gorgeous color! You're always looking very put together!  I love my Marcie too btw! I use the mini ones more often. I totally know what you mean though with getting in 1 more wear out of it...lol. I have a white paddington which I still love dearly contrary to many opinions   I just had to wear it a couple times before summer ends. So happy to see you on this side girl! 



Kendie26 said:


> STUNNING EVERYTHING bh4me! [emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji39][emoji93]


Thank you! This is probably my only pic on tpf where I'm not grungy casual looking...lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Hi all! I only have this 1 Chloe bag ( Marcie) so I'm usually in other forums but I see some friends here![emoji4]  I love this unique color ( "sunlight") & wanted to get in 1 more wearing before she gets packed away for old man winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468363
> View attachment 3468365



That's one pretty outfit and a beautiful bag. I could never pack this away for winter. [emoji4]



Kendie26 said:


> Hey my friend!!! Just posted my Marcie for first time here & now I see you!! [emoji8][emoji106]Love your color Marcie!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Aw, thanks for your kind words. I love my Marcie, although it is a tiny bit heavy (I have the large one). [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> This is just a gorgeous color! You're always looking very put together!  I love my Marcie too btw! I use the mini ones more often. I totally know what you mean though with getting in 1 more wear out of it...lol. I have a white paddington which I still love dearly contrary to many opinions   I just had to wear it a couple times before summer ends. So happy to see you on this side girl!
> 
> 
> Thank you! This is probably my only pic on tpf where I'm not grungy casual looking...lol.





Ludmilla said:


> That's one pretty outfit and a beautiful bag. I could never pack this away for winter. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks for your kind words. I love my Marcie, although it is a tiny bit heavy (I have the large one). [emoji4]


Thank you both bh4me & Ludmilla...was happy to see you both over here! 
bh4me~a white Paddington sounds lovely! No doubt you look very chic carrying her!
Ludmilla~I know what you mean with weight, my Marcie is called "small" on tag & sometimes starts to feel heavy for me but I just love the style/shape. (P.S.~I like your description of "grungy casual")


----------



## Real Authentication

bex08 said:


> View attachment 3466366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I stepped out the door for work this morning with my new Lexa


love the whole outfit! Great colors


----------



## Real Authentication

Kendie26 said:


> Hi all! I only have this 1 Chloe bag ( Marcie) so I'm usually in other forums but I see some friends here![emoji4]  I love this unique color ( "sunlight") & wanted to get in 1 more wearing before she gets packed away for old man winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468363
> View attachment 3468365


love LOVE this bag! and that color is so refreshing


----------



## Kendie26

Real Authentication said:


> love LOVE this bag! and that color is so refreshing


Thanks so much RA!!! The color is what made me purchase that Marcie.


----------



## ceedoan

Kendie26 said:


> Hi all! I only have this 1 Chloe bag ( Marcie) so I'm usually in other forums but I see some friends here![emoji4]  I love this unique color ( "sunlight") & wanted to get in 1 more wearing before she gets packed away for old man winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468363
> View attachment 3468365



hi kendie  what a gorgeous marcie!! and NO i don't think this should be packed away for the winter. if anything, this bright pop of color would be such a breath of fresh air during the drab winter months!


----------



## GemsBerry

perforated Hayley. perfect background LOL


----------



## Ludmilla

GemsBerry said:


> perforated Hayley. perfect background LOL



Your Hayley is gorgeous. And the background is too funny. [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

ceedoan said:


> hi kendie  what a gorgeous marcie!! and NO i don't think this should be packed away for the winter. if anything, this bright pop of color would be such a breath of fresh air during the drab winter months!


hello back at you my dear friend ceedoan! You know what, you & others have opened my mind to the fact that I should use her year round! I do have a bad habit of categorizing certain bags/colors for mainly certain seasons & not others. Thanks love!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> hello back at you my dear friend ceedoan! You know what, you & others have opened my mind to the fact that I should use her year round! I do have a bad habit of categorizing certain bags/colors for mainly certain seasons & not others. Thanks love!



Yes! You definitely have to wear her all year round and give us some eye candy here. [emoji3][emoji8]


----------



## Esquared72

Grocery shopping with Ms. Paraty


----------



## Ludmilla

eehlers said:


> Grocery shopping with Ms. Paraty
> View attachment 3481578



She looks very happy in that shopping cart. [emoji3]


----------



## Tatze

Went out with my new Drew Mini last weekend ! Party until 3.30 in the night ! Absolutely perfect to wear, no issue with the metal chain at all !!! Yesterday I took her for a 11 km long walk throught the forest, absolutely love it !!! (sorry, I don´t know why the picture is turned like that ....)


----------



## Ludmilla

Tatze said:


> Went out with my new Drew Mini last weekend ! Party until 3.30 in the night ! Absolutely perfect to wear, no issue with the metal chain at all !!! Yesterday I took her for a 11 km long walk throught the forest, absolutely love it !!! (sorry, I don´t know why the picture is turned like that ....)



Your pretty Drew has an exciting life full of adventures! Party and the forest. Just perfect.


----------



## pinksky777

My first Chloe bag ✨


----------



## Ludmilla

pinksky777 said:


> My first Chloe bag [emoji92]



Aw, how pretty. I love her glamourous bohemian vibe. [emoji7]


----------



## GemsBerry

Tatze said:


> Went out with my new Drew Mini last weekend ! Party until 3.30 in the night ! Absolutely perfect to wear, no issue with the metal chain at all !!! Yesterday I took her for a 11 km long walk throught the forest, absolutely love it !!! (sorry, I don´t know why the picture is turned like that ....)





pinksky777 said:


> My first Chloe bag ✨


Beautiful Drews! make me want one


----------



## Designerhbgirl

pinksky777 said:


> My first Chloe bag ✨


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Tatze

GemsBerry said:


> Beautiful Drews! make me want one



Thanks very much ! Really love my Drew and going to take her out for Dinner tonight ; - )))


----------



## allofthebags

eehlers said:


> Grocery shopping with Ms. Paraty
> View attachment 3481578



beautiful! glad paratys are still getting love


----------



## coolmelondew

My medium keri tote out at work love how it holds everything including my 13 inch laptop!


----------



## karenab

Chloe Faye in dark purple!!!


----------



## ceedoan

karenab said:


> Chloe Faye in dark purple!!!



u look fabulous as always karen!! my god woman, i swear every bag you model i instantly want!!!! lol, i still lust after your chanel boys!!!


----------



## karenab

ceedoan said:


> u look fabulous as always karen!! my god woman, i swear every bag you model i instantly want!!!! lol, i still lust after your chanel boys!!!



LOLOLOL!!!!!!  Thank you but at least the Chloe Faye is a lot less than Chanels!!!


----------



## Piarpreet

Love this bag but I might need another color :/


----------



## HiEndGirl

karenab said:


> Chloe Faye in dark purple!!!



Gorgeous bag and shoes and styling [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Ludmilla

coolmelondew said:


> View attachment 3489810
> 
> My medium keri tote out at work love how it holds everything including my 13 inch laptop!



Looks like a very practical and elegant tote. Enjoy!



karenab said:


> Chloe Faye in dark purple!!!



Ohh, that colour is just gorgeous!


----------



## karenab

HiEndGirl said:


> Gorgeous bag and shoes and styling [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




Thank you!! I'm obsessed with those boots


----------



## karenab

Ludmilla said:


> Looks like a very practical and elegant tote. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, that colour is just gorgeous!



Thank you it's definitely my fave Faye colour at the moment and I thought nothing would top Tobacco (my long term admired color crush).


----------



## Ludmilla

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3491067
> 
> 
> Love this bag but I might need another color :/



It's very pretty! Do you think it does not work with your wardrobe? Looks like a neutral bag. [emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

karenab said:


> Thank you it's definitely my fave Faye colour at the moment and I thought nothing would top Tobacco (my long term admired color crush).



Tobacco is very pretty, too, but purple is just so special. [emoji171]


----------



## pinksky777

LOVING my new mini drew


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Love it!!


----------



## Ludmilla

pinksky777 said:


> LOVING my new mini drew



That's gorgeous!


----------



## pinksky777

Designerhbgirl said:


> Love it!!





Ludmilla said:


> That's gorgeous!



Thanks girls! [emoji8]


----------



## crystalnn

My Chloe


----------



## GemsBerry

crystalnn said:


> My Chloe


Love your Eggplant Paraty, I have the same bag.


----------



## crystalnn

Thank you! I have another one in black with military strap but that one doesn't get used at all so I'm thinking to let it go


GemsBerry said:


> Love your Eggplant Paraty, I have the same bag.


----------



## pinksky777

My new small drew in cream [emoji177][emoji297]️


----------



## Ludmilla

pinksky777 said:


> My new small drew in cream [emoji177][emoji297]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517065



Yery pretty bag. And that pic looks like an ad. Awesome!


----------



## pinksky777

Ludmilla said:


> Yery pretty bag. And that pic looks like an ad. Awesome!



Awe thank you [emoji4].  It's a pic from my Instagram whiterosesintherain. I also work marketing so it helps haha.


----------



## jobaker

black nano Drew


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jobaker said:


> black nano Drew
> 
> View attachment 3523800
> View attachment 3523801



Looks gorgeous! Love the nano Drew!


----------



## sascha.adriana

my faye wallet on strap! so in love with it


----------



## angeladuck

So very much in love with this dark purple Chloe Hudson.


----------



## Ludmilla

angeladuck said:


> View attachment 3543808
> 
> 
> So very much in love with this dark purple Chloe Hudson.



Very pretty! I think I am in love with it, too! [emoji7]


----------



## sascha.adriana

angeladuck said:


> View attachment 3543808
> 
> 
> So very much in love with this dark purple Chloe Hudson.



so beautiful!! guess thats one of my goals chloe bags so sad the hudsons are so expensive


----------



## Alma Anne

pinksky777 said:


> My new small drew in cream [emoji177][emoji297]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517065


Beautiful bag and photography on point


----------



## Alma Anne

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3491067
> 
> 
> Love this bag but I might need another color :/


Is this the mini?


----------



## Alma Anne

pinksky777 said:


> My first Chloe bag ✨


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## kisslaruku

Just purchased this baby. I know it's probably hard to clean and east to get color transfer. But I just can't help it.


----------



## Ludmilla

kisslaruku said:


> Just purchased this baby. I know it's probably hard to clean and east to get color transfer. But I just can't help it.



Very pretty! It should work perfectly with light coloured clothes. Have fun using her!


----------



## coolmelondew

kisslaruku said:


> Just purchased this baby. I know it's probably hard to clean and east to get color transfer. But I just can't help it.


that is a beautiful periwinkle shade


----------



## makeupmama

Me and my beautiful Faye backpack


----------



## Piarpreet

sascha.adriana said:


> View attachment 3523860
> 
> 
> my faye wallet on strap! so in love with it


your rock-chic game is strong, girl!


----------



## amstevens714

crystalnn said:


> My Chloe



Love your Paraty!! Gorgeous


----------



## pearlgrass

makeupmama said:


> Me and my beautiful Faye backpack
> View attachment 3558973



Wow, you look great


----------



## ceedoan

makeupmama said:


> Me and my beautiful Faye backpack
> View attachment 3558973



omgggg i love this!!!! you wear this backpack so well!!


----------



## ceedoan

angeladuck said:


> View attachment 3543808
> 
> 
> So very much in love with this dark purple Chloe Hudson.



soooo pretty!!! is this the small size??? i just bought one in sienna red. seeing your pic makes me even more excited to get mine!! 



kisslaruku said:


> Just purchased this baby. I know it's probably hard to clean and east to get color transfer. But I just can't help it.



oh my!! this is beautiful!! i know how you feel... sometimes we throw practicality out the window, i don't blame you, this one is gorgeous!!! is that mini or small size??


----------



## skinnylove

Hi ladies,
I have just received my small Faye but the straps are a little too long for me. I was wondering if anyone has any creative ways to shorten the straps as I really don't want to punch some extra holes in. TIA!


----------



## YellowBuggie

skinnylove said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have just received my small Faye but the straps are a little too long for me. I was wondering if anyone has any creative ways to shorten the straps as I really don't want to punch some extra holes in. TIA!



I don't personally know any: however I've seen lots of different style bags with knots in the strap. You could consider seeing if there a way to knot it so it sits the way you were hoping it would.


----------



## dyyong

kisslaruku said:


> Just purchased this baby. I know it's probably hard to clean and east to get color transfer. But I just can't help it.


perhaps spraying stain repellent prior use will helps ^_^


----------



## skinnylove

YellowBuggie said:


> I don't personally know any: however I've seen lots of different style bags with knots in the strap. You could consider seeing if there a way to knot it so it sits the way you were hoping it would.


Thanks! I will give this a try.


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## Ludmilla

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3565884


Brrrr. Looks like a lot of snow. I hope your lovely bag did not catch a cold!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

makeupmama said:


> Me and my beautiful Faye backpack
> View attachment 3558973



So gorgeous!! How has been dealing with maintenance? I was considering buying this in the mini size, or a similar light color. Do you use a protectant spray or treatment? 

If anyone else has light-colored Fayes, please let us know about maintenance of the leather and suede [emoji4]


----------



## pinksky777

Ludmilla said:


> Brrrr. Looks like a lot of snow. I hope your lovely bag did not catch a cold!



Haha that's Montreal for you!


----------



## kisslaruku

ceedoan said:


> soooo pretty!!! is this the small size??? i just bought one in sienna red. seeing your pic makes me even more excited to get mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh my!! this is beautiful!! i know how you feel... sometimes we throw practicality out the window, i don't blame you, this one is gorgeous!!! is that mini or small size??



It's in the size small. I want to be able to hold more stuff.


----------



## lisarobis1992

makeupmama said:


> Me and my beautiful Faye backpack
> View attachment 3558973


that's just gorgeous!


----------



## Gazzie

OMG, I'm loving the wonderful pictures!!  Keep them coming.


----------



## northernbirdie

I love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

northernbirdie said:


> View attachment 3601192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag!


I love it, too! You look absolutely great together.


----------



## pbmuffin

Out for a casual dinner with medium Marcie.


----------



## Ludmilla

pbmuffin said:


> Out for a casual dinner with medium Marcie.
> 
> View attachment 3601840


Medium Marcie is one of my favorite styles. Hope you had fun together.


----------



## bh4me

This is my good old paddy that I've had since 2005, I think. I know it's dated for many but not for me...Lol! I still love mine. I removed the padlock as I find it annoying now but still love the bag. It's my bag of the day


----------



## Ludmilla

bh4me said:


> This is my good old paddy that I've had since 2005, I think. I know it's dated for many but not for me...Lol! I still love mine. I removed the padlock as I find it annoying now but still love the bag. It's my bag of the day
> 
> View attachment 3608492


The leather is very rich! Beautiful - and not dated at all.


----------



## ninakt

On the road with some fun color


----------



## poetria

My first Chloé but hopefully not my last. Love this gorgeous bag!!! Royal Navy medium Marcie satchel, outside in moderate noon sunlight (to give you an idea of the light conditions and how the color could be affected in photo).


----------



## northernbirdie

This beauty arrived today, I think I'm a little bit in love


----------



## bh4me

Ludmilla said:


> The leather is very rich! Beautiful - and not dated at all.


Thank you! It held up really well.


----------



## Ludmilla

ninakt said:


> On the road with some fun color


Great pop of colour!


----------



## Ludmilla

poetria said:


> My first Chloé but hopefully not my last. Love this gorgeous bag!!! Royal Navy medium Marcie satchel, outside in moderate noon sunlight (to give you an idea of the light conditions and how the color could be affected in photo).
> 
> View attachment 3609769





northernbirdie said:


> View attachment 3609792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty arrived today, I think I'm a little bit in love



Medium Marcie is such a versatile bag. Enjoy your new beautie, ladies!


----------



## poetria

Ludmilla said:


> Medium Marcie is such a versatile bag. Enjoy your new beautie, ladies!


Thank you!!


----------



## messyrose

whilst trying on some new clothes today (blazer and shirt) I enjoyed using my latest acquisition, my Chloe drew. Absolutely love her and anything Chloe!


----------



## PurseAddict728

northernbirdie said:


> View attachment 3601192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag!


I love how this bag looks! I have been considering getting a Chloe cross body bag for a long time. Could you please tell me how you are liking this bag so far? Does the shape hold up,  and ease of use opening the flap all the time? Thanks


----------



## PeachUK

My Gold Hobo Paddy at work, sitting under my desk on my lunch box


----------



## Ludmilla

messyrose said:


> View attachment 3612092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whilst trying on some new clothes today (blazer and shirt) I enjoyed using my latest acquisition, my Chloe drew. Absolutely love her and anything Chloe!


Absolutely fabolous! 


PeachUK said:


> View attachment 3614386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Gold Hobo Paddy at work, sitting under my desk on my lunch box


A goldy oldy!


----------



## PeachUK

Yes both me and the Hobo are golden oldies and a couple of old bags! LOL


----------



## ninakt

I am getting used to this color and actually really starting to love it. 
This is a preloved one and a new purchase to me and my first Chloe.


----------



## Ludmilla

ninakt said:


> I am getting used to this color and actually really starting to love it.
> This is a preloved one and a new purchase to me and my first Chloe.


Very pretty. The bag suits you very much. It is such a fun pop of colour. Enjoy!


----------



## YellowBuggie

northernbirdie said:


> View attachment 3609792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty arrived today, I think I'm a little bit in love



I had dreams about this bag last night after seeing your post yesterday. The color is so beautiful!!


----------



## northernbirdie

PurseAddict728 said:


> I love how this bag looks! I have been considering getting a Chloe cross body bag for a long time. Could you please tell me how you are liking this bag so far? Does the shape hold up,  and ease of use opening the flap all the time? Thanks



This is definitely my go to bag, I can fit so much inside and i find it holds the shape really well even with a big purse inside.  It's comfortable to wear as the strap is nice and thick and I find it very easy to open and close the flap, you can do it one handed.  I've not been disappointed


----------



## PurseAddict728

northernbirdie said:


> This is definitely my go to bag, I can fit so much inside and i find it holds the shape really well even with a big purse inside.  It's comfortable to wear as the strap is nice and thick and I find it very easy to open and close the flap, you can do it one handed.  I've not been disappointed


Thank you so much! I will have to try it on in person. I love the understated comfortable look of this bag!


----------



## MochaCake

messyrose said:


> View attachment 3612092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whilst trying on some new clothes today (blazer and shirt) I enjoyed using my latest acquisition, my Chloe drew. Absolutely love her and anything Chloe!


Gorgeous bag you have there


----------



## Esquared72

New Marcie riding shotgun for the first time today


----------



## LV.NYC

Marcie Blush kinda day


----------



## Ludmilla

eehlers said:


> New Marcie riding shotgun for the first time today
> View attachment 3618758





janey0138 said:


> Marcie Blush kinda day



Marcie is definitely my favorite Chloe style. Awesome bags ladies!


----------



## auth888

Chloe small paraty as my work bag


----------



## mak1203

ninakt said:


> I am getting used to this color and actually really starting to love it.
> This is a preloved one and a new purchase to me and my first Chloe.


That color is amazing!  That's one color i'm lacking in my collection--the perfect red!  I think you'll find this a lot more versatile than you think.  Enjoy!


----------



## YellowBuggie

auth888 said:


> Chloe small paraty as my work bag



Does small paraty have a crossbody strap?


----------



## ninakt

mak1203 said:


> That color is amazing!  That's one color i'm lacking in my collection--the perfect red!  I think you'll find this a lot more versatile than you think.  Enjoy!


Just like you said I am really suprised, how well tis orangereddish color actually goes with many outfits.
I actually bought a H scarf for the paraty in in this pic comparing which bag might go better but Chloe is more fun.


----------



## auth888

YellowBuggie said:


> Does small paraty have a crossbody strap?


Yes it does. It can fit a ton. Perfect size for essentials


----------



## honeynh

Hello ladies, 

A few months ago I went out looking for a good crossbody, leather bag that I needed for traveling. I had my eyes on the Chloe Marcie for months and took the plunge, purchasing it from Net-A-Porter. I got it in Nut. I really don't like to baby my bags and boy, the bag has proven to be the perfect traveling bag for me!  Its weight, strap, size & compartment really suited my traveling style. I'd like to share the pictures of the bag now, after it has gone through snow, rain, sunshine & being placed all over (under the flight seats, countless airport scans, on the ground, on the park, on the taxi floor, on the bonnet of a car, just everywhere!) 

I know Marcie has been in the market for many years and Chloe has come out with many desirable it bags over the years, yet the style and color of the Marcie is evergreen. It is simply a great every day bag too. It sure could take a beating under most circumstances. I just love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

honeynh said:


> View attachment 3624812
> View attachment 3624813
> View attachment 3624814
> View attachment 3624815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> A few months ago I went out looking for a good crossbody, leather bag that I needed for traveling. I had my eyes on the Chloe Marcie for months and took the plunge, purchasing it from Net-A-Porter. I got it in Nut. I really don't like to baby my bags and boy, the bag has proven to be the perfect traveling bag for me!  Its weight, strap, size & compartment really suited my traveling style. I'd like to share the pictures of the bag now, after it has gone through snow, rain, sunshine & being placed all over (under the flight seats, countless airport scans, on the ground, on the park, on the taxi floor, on the bonnet of a car, just everywhere!)
> 
> I know Marcie has been in the market for many years and Chloe has come out with many desirable it bags over the years, yet the style and color of the Marcie is evergreen. It is simply a great every day bag too. It sure could take a beating under most circumstances. I just love it!


Your bag looks gorgeous! Have more tons of fun using her. The Marcie in nut is one of my wishlist bags.


----------



## YellowBuggie

Lexa hanging at the mall with her new bag tassel buddy


----------



## babypanda

northernbirdie said:


> View attachment 3601192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag!


Hello. I have this bag in bordeaux colour but sadly mine has the flap sagging and falling way below the bottom. Any tips and tricks on how you keep yours in such a great shape. Love the color you chose by the way


----------



## chaozie

This post is all about firsts. Longtime lurker but now I can finally make my FIRST post with  my FIRST designer purse! Picked up a Chloe Drew a few weeks ago and fell in love with the unique design. (Please excuse the mess in the basement.)


----------



## Esquared72

Getting ready for work and spending the day with this lovely lady (don't tell the others, but she's my favorite)


----------



## SoLoveCC

Share my 1st Chloe - Small Hudson in Motty Grey!


----------



## pbmuffin

Marcie medium helping my new glittery Gucci sneaks pop!!


----------



## Ludmilla

pbmuffin said:


> Marcie medium helping my new glittery Gucci sneaks pop!!
> View attachment 3645275



Love your whole outfit!


----------



## StefaniJoy

My mom and I are bag twins today out to brunch (I'm NUT, she's TAN). [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## aquablueness

pbmuffin said:


> Marcie medium helping my new glittery Gucci sneaks pop!!
> View attachment 3645275



Beautiful Chloe, your Gucci sneakers are surely poppin dear . 

I absolutely love your look. And the SCARF!! Can you share with us all where did you get that scarf? TIA!


----------



## pbmuffin

aquablueness said:


> Beautiful Chloe, your Gucci sneakers are surely poppin dear .
> 
> I absolutely love your look. And the SCARF!! Can you share with us all where did you get that scarf? TIA!



I've had it for ages so I can't be positive but I'm 99% sure it was a cheapie from Charming Charlie!


----------



## PeachUK

Out in the sunshine of Malta a couple of weeks ago with mink coloured Chloe Paddington


----------



## taniherd

Chloe Large Marcie


----------



## pinksky777

My Nile minaudière [emoji92]


----------



## Rhl2987

pinksky777 said:


> My Nile minaudière [emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658055
> View attachment 3658063


Looks so good on you! Love your outfit!


----------



## vanilla_addict

honeynh said:


> It is simply a great every day bag too. It sure could take a beating under most circumstances. I just love it!


Love love your bag! And the last pic is gorgeous! My God how much i love chloe with their natural colors scheme (creams, browns and all whats in between)
Again I congratulate you on that choice of color. And would love if you had posted any more pics in the past or perhaps in the near feature to see that eye candy again


----------



## ksuromax

Chloe Ada black patent and Chloe Buckle pumps 
(pics from yesterday and today)


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Chloe Ada black patent and Chloe Buckle pumps
> (pics from yesterday and today)
> View attachment 3680573
> View attachment 3680574
> View attachment 3680575
> View attachment 3680576


Lovely outfit as always.


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely outfit as always.


Thank you


----------



## bagista.co.uk

Chloé drew in action on the streets of London!


----------



## barkcheejai

Travelling in Japan


----------



## LADY755

I got this Nile baby last week but didn't have a chance to show it off yet. Here in Dubai all of them are sold out as well. Got mine from Bloomies. Surprisingly, waiting list was really fast


----------



## Geddes

Sitting on the train and all ready for summer with my new to me but as new Plaid Paraty


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## awayfromblue

Taking my 06 Brun paddington out again!


----------



## Poppy206

The sun is finally out in Seattle, so I can take Chloe out without worrying about the suede getting ruined!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mini Marcie.


----------



## purselover100

super


----------



## BaysToast

taniherd said:


> Chloe Large Marcie


Is that Royal Navy? Its beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3705698
> 
> Mini Marcie.


gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Large Marcie


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> Large Marcie
> View attachment 3709457


Gorgeous-2! 
Very nice soft/blush/taupe!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you again @ksuromax ! Both bags are one of my favorites.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Ludmilla said:


> Large Marcie
> View attachment 3709457



LOVE that color! What year was that color out?


----------



## taniherd

BaysToast said:


> Is that Royal Navy? Its beautiful!



Yes. Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

StefaniJoy said:


> LOVE that color! What year was that color out?


Thank you!
Hm. I think it is called beige. But, I cannot remember correctly.


----------



## LikeSnow

Its a rainy spring day here in Portugal hence the scarf [emoji4]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Out and about with Marcie in NUT color today [emoji173]️


----------



## ssommer

My new Lexa bag - found it at my local Nordstrom ... ON SALE!


----------



## kkaate

An Instagram post from earlier this week! Loving the pretty braiding and luscious suede


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Finally used my medium 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Chloe Marcie in Blush Nude


----------



## Ludmilla

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Finally used my medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Marcie in Blush Nude


Beautiful!


----------



## GrRoxy

Drew   My fav for summer!


----------



## ayleyhay

Took my hudson out today (my first Chloe!)


----------



## Ludmilla

ayleyhay said:


> Took my hudson out today (my first Chloe!)


Congrats! Perfect first Chloe.


----------



## Cocomae

In love with my Chloé Paraty  it's my everyday purse.


----------



## amstevens714

chaozie said:


> This post is all about firsts. Longtime lurker but now I can finally make my FIRST post with  my FIRST designer purse! Picked up a Chloe Drew a few weeks ago and fell in love with the unique design. (Please excuse the mess in the basement.)



Omg - this bag is just too gorgeous!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Finally used my medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Marcie in Blush Nude



LOVE!! [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## pinksky777

Out and about with my Nile [emoji111]


----------



## YellowBuggie

ssommer said:


> My new Lexa bag - found it at my local Nordstrom ... ON SALE!
> 
> I LOVE my Lexa. Enjoy!!


----------



## SueH

Edited


----------



## ceedoan

LOVE MY NILE MINAUDIERE!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SESpry

poetria said:


> My first Chloé but hopefully not my last. Love this gorgeous bag!!! Royal Navy medium Marcie satchel, outside in moderate noon sunlight (to give you an idea of the light conditions and how the color could be affected in photo).
> 
> View attachment 3609769


Stunning blue!  Great choice, have the same one myself and love it.


----------



## LV pour la vie

I love vintage bags and found this beautiful Chloé Paddington bag recently. It is my first Chloé purchase. It had obviously never been used but stored in dust bag so I polished the hardware, fed the leather and now she is even more beautiful than before. I did my research and it is authentic. Going to love using this bag. 
Also this is my first post on this forum


----------



## neloi2006

My first Chloe - a taupe wristlet


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day.


----------



## Phiomega

Chloe Kurtis for Sunday morning service!


----------



## Storm702

Took my Paddy to church today as well!


----------



## sereposse73

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3800391
> 
> Chloe Kurtis for Sunday morning service!


really nice look


----------



## testaccioanna

qwerty234 said:


> Taking my 06 Brun paddington out again!
> View attachment 3703112





StefaniJoy said:


> Out and about with Marcie in NUT color today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712810


made in??


----------



## Cindyandherbags

My Chloe Mini Drew in plum and hot pink!

Thanks for letting me share!

https://cindyandherbags.blogspot.ca/2017/09/mini-chloe-drew-review.html


----------



## dottiebbb

Cindyandherbags said:


> My Chloe Mini Drew in plum and hot pink!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> https://cindyandherbags.blogspot.ca/2017/09/mini-chloe-drew-review.html


Gorgeous!! I've never seen that color combo before.


----------



## kiss_p

Chloe Heloise hobo


----------



## c.lv__cats

A little late but my last week's shopping companions!


----------



## pbmuffin

Love that this color is perfect for all seasons. It looks nice with my fall clothes even though it's light!


----------



## kiss_p

Chloe Marlow


----------



## StefaniJoy

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3847318
> 
> 
> Chloe Marlow



That’s a gorgeous RED [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## kiss_p

StefaniJoy said:


> That’s a gorgeous RED [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## awayfromblue

Again with my 06 paddy 

My first ever designer bag, I keep this around even after selling the rest of my Chloes. I love it too much.


----------



## Ludmilla

qwerty234 said:


> Again with my 06 paddy
> 
> My first ever designer bag, I keep this around even after selling the rest of my Chloes. I love it too much.
> 
> View attachment 3852895


Yes, don't sell it! It is gorgeous and works perfectly with your outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3847318
> 
> 
> Chloe Marlow


ravishing red....


----------



## ksuromax

qwerty234 said:


> Again with my 06 paddy
> 
> My first ever designer bag, I keep this around even after selling the rest of my Chloes. I love it too much.
> 
> View attachment 3852895


Gorgeous XL chocolate bar.... yum!!!


----------



## heaRtB

Took her out today.. just lovin’ this medium Nile bag and the color(carbon brown) [emoji162]


----------



## StefaniJoy

heaRtB said:


> Took her out today.. just lovin’ this medium Nile bag and the color(carbon brown) [emoji162]



The Carbon Brown is gorgeous!


----------



## northernbirdie

A cheeky little picture while I was shopping in Holland and Barrett, who knew they’d have a full length mirror near the organic toiletries


----------



## pinksky777

Rocking my rad new medium Nile in carbon brown [emoji111]


----------



## obscurity7

pinksky777 said:


> Rocking my rad new medium Nile in carbon brown [emoji111]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864231


I love the carbon brown color!  It has so much more depth than most dark browns.  

I was considering that color for the Day Faye (Faye Day) but my husband liked the lighter tan better.  I don't regret the color I have, but now I still want something in that luscious carbon brown!  LOL


----------



## pinksky777

obscurity7 said:


> I love the carbon brown color!  It has so much more depth than most dark browns.
> 
> I was considering that color for the Day Faye (Faye Day) but my husband liked the lighter tan better.  I don't regret the color I have, but now I still want something in that luscious carbon brown!  LOL



Thank you! Well you do have to consider that if you get the Drew bag, for instance, in the carbon brown color, it may not appear AS dark of a brown shade due to the fact that the suede part has a somewhat burgundy undertone in some lighting. You cannot notice so much on the Nile because the suede is only around the bottom of the bag, but the Drew and Faye is at the very least 50/50 suede leather combo. I personally Love this shade for its rich coffee brown that isn’t seen anywhere much, and I don’t believe a typical color for Chloé as a brand. Another note I’ll add, and it may sound small and ridiculous but it was the deciding factor for myself when picking a color for the medium Nile; the piping! You notice on the all the lighter shades of the Nile for instance, there’s this dark piping that stands out. I particularly found this cheapens the look of the overall bag, not to mention the stunning vintage brass hardware doesn’t really ‘pop’ when paired against the lighter shades. I’m sure you’ll make a great decision, good luck! [emoji4][emoji111]


----------



## vanilla_addict

pinksky777 said:


> Thank you! Well you do have to consider that if you get the Drew bag, for instance, in the carbon brown color, it may not appear AS dark of a brown shade due to the fact that the suede part has a somewhat burgundy undertone in some lighting. You cannot notice so much on the Nile because the suede is only around the bottom of the bag, but the Drew and Faye is at the very least 50/50 suede leather combo. I personally Love this shade for its rich coffee brown that isn’t seen anywhere much, and I don’t believe a typical color for Chloé as a brand. Another note I’ll add, and it may sound small and ridiculous but it was the deciding factor for myself when picking a color for the medium Nile; the piping! You notice on the all the lighter shades of the Nile for instance, there’s this dark piping that stands out. I particularly found this cheapens the look of the overall bag, not to mention the stunning vintage brass hardware doesn’t really ‘pop’ when paired against the lighter shades. I’m sure you’ll make a great decision, good luck! [emoji4][emoji111]


Really liked all of these observations


----------



## obscurity7

pinksky777 said:


> Thank you! Well you do have to consider that if you get the Drew bag, for instance, in the carbon brown color, it may not appear AS dark of a brown shade due to the fact that the suede part has a somewhat burgundy undertone in some lighting. You cannot notice so much on the Nile because the suede is only around the bottom of the bag, but the Drew and Faye is at the very least 50/50 suede leather combo. I personally Love this shade for its rich coffee brown that isn’t seen anywhere much, and I don’t believe a typical color for Chloé as a brand. Another note I’ll add, and it may sound small and ridiculous but it was the deciding factor for myself when picking a color for the medium Nile; the piping! You notice on the all the lighter shades of the Nile for instance, there’s this dark piping that stands out. I particularly found this cheapens the look of the overall bag, not to mention the stunning vintage brass hardware doesn’t really ‘pop’ when paired against the lighter shades. I’m sure you’ll make a great decision, good luck! [emoji4][emoji111]


The medium Nile in carbon brown is my goal, but it might be a while before I realize it.  Thank you so much for all the great info on how the color wears in different bags.  Now I need to go back and check piping!


----------



## pinksky777

vanilla_addict said:


> Really liked all of these observations





obscurity7 said:


> The medium Nile in carbon brown is my goal, but it might be a while before I realize it.  Thank you so much for all the great info on how the color wears in different bags.  Now I need to go back and check piping!



Thank you [emoji8][emoji111][emoji173]️ It’s really no problem, just some little things that I picked up on that either bothered me or I found particularly interesting about the bags. I’m also a very meticulous person by nature... it drives me nuts sometimes haha


----------



## LCHallWill

My Chloé Faye Patchwork... New obsession


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LCHallWill said:


> My Chloé Faye Patchwork... New obsession
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913170


Fab outfit as well! Where's the sweater from?


----------



## LCHallWill

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Fab outfit as well! Where's the sweater from?


Thank you☺️ H&M


----------



## goofball

From this morning - chilly for Los Angeles!


----------



## Kmora

Not really "in action" but today I finally pulled the trigger and bought my first Chloé bag during the sales.

Here is my gorgeous mini Drew:


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kmora said:


> Not really "in action" but today I finally pulled the trigger and bought my first Chloé bag during the sales.
> 
> Here is my gorgeous mini Drew:
> View attachment 3915985
> 
> View attachment 3915986



That is a STUNNING grey! Enjoy her [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Kmora

StefaniJoy said:


> That is a STUNNING grey! Enjoy her [emoji175][emoji175]



Thank you! 

Yes, the grey color is gorgeous


----------



## Kmora

Partage said:


> Gorgeous! Where was it on sale and how much did you get it for?



In a store in Sweden and it was 30% off  

Very happy with the find!


----------



## baglici0us

My cloudy blue Chloe Milo tote


----------



## MooMooVT

baglici0us said:


> My cloudy blue Chloe Milo tote
> 
> View attachment 3923019


The Cloudy Blue is dreamy


----------



## Miss World

My new Chloe Medium Faye bag in Tobacco leather with suede Flap. Photo is from when I tried it on in the store. I initially got the black one pictured but returned it because i already have too many black bags with gold hardware. Plus my heart was saying get the Tobacco colour.


----------



## sinyard

baglici0us said:


> My cloudy blue Chloe Milo tote
> 
> View attachment 3923019



I have that same J. Crew jacket,  it’s the best! Looks great with your bag.


----------



## baglici0us

Thanks! The pink lining is so distinctive, isn’t it? It’s keeping me warm this winter


----------



## leechiyong

Lunch with my mini Pixie:


----------



## sinyard

baglici0us said:


> Thanks! The pink lining is so distinctive, isn’t it? It’s keeping me warm this winter



Yes! I love that pink lining against the green!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leechiyong said:


> Lunch with my mini Pixie:
> View attachment 3945842


Every time I see you post a picture of one of your collection, I can't deal!! I've said it once and I'll say it a million times more - so cute!!


----------



## pukasonqo

heloise hobo


----------



## leechiyong

Still obsessing over my teeny Chloe Pixie:


----------



## Ludmilla

leechiyong said:


> Still obsessing over my teeny Chloe Pixie:
> View attachment 3959268


Your pics are always so beautiful. And I adore your ability to wrar such small bags. This one is esp. pretty.


----------



## darlinga

Off to yoga with my medium Faye backpack in motty grey.


----------



## *angel*

With my Chloe Small Nile Biscotti Beige @ Silks Crown Melbourne


----------



## bh4me

Spa day with my beloved paddy (lock stayed home)


----------



## vanilla_addict

My new card holder


----------



## Raffaluv

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3757664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my Nile [emoji111]


Love the converse! Beautiful Nile!


----------



## awayfromblue

Taking my Chloe Paddington out again (to the office as it doesn't work around toddlers, ha!) 2007 Brun.


----------



## Minie26

Tatze said:


> Went out with my new Drew Mini last weekend ! Party until 3.30 in the night ! Absolutely perfect to wear, no issue with the metal chain at all !!! Yesterday I took her for a 11 km long walk throught the forest, absolutely love it !!! (sorry, I don´t know why the picture is turned like that ....)


Hi does anyone know
Can 2 iPhone 8Plus fits in the mini drew ?


----------



## MooMooVT

Took my new Small Faye Backpack out today! Finally the weather cooperates. She holds quite a bit - much more room than I need day-to-day. No worry - nice to have space for a light sweater or small purchase.


----------



## neloi2006

My Chloé Baylee


----------



## bellebellebelle19

neloi2006 said:


> My Chloé Baylee


Such a great classic bag! Sad they discontinued it, but I did see it in an airport last summer.


----------



## netter

paddington mini


----------



## Nadiazhang

Hi, girls,who else has this one?   Love the color!


----------



## Jenergyup

leechiyong said:


> Still obsessing over my teeny Chloe Pixie:
> View attachment 3959268


Is this the mini? Sooo beautiful! I’m usually an LV girl but am considering my first Chloe bag.


----------



## leechiyong

Jenergyup said:


> Is this the mini? Sooo beautiful! I’m usually an LV girl but am considering my first Chloe bag.


It is the mini.  I’m mainly an LV girl, but like branching out periodically.  This was just too cute to pass up!


----------



## chicsylvie

Jenergyup said:


> Is this the mini? Sooo beautiful! I’m usually an LV girl but am considering my first Chloe bag.



How do you carry your phone when you’re out with this bag? I love the style, but am at a loss as to where I’d store my phone in warmer weather.


----------



## Lui_Co

Taken last weekend: happy hour with my girlfriends! Love how compact my mini marcie is but can still carry my essentials[emoji7]


----------



## leechiyong

Mini Pixie:


----------



## bh4me

Finally some spring weather. My white paddies get days out


----------



## lakeshow

vanilla_addict said:


> My new card holder



love this colour! how are you liking the card holder?


----------



## vanilla_addict

lakeshow said:


> love this colour! how are you liking the card holder?


Indeed the color is so feminine.. I am rocking it! I love it not too small not too bulky.. i think its a good size  in the back it has four slots that i fit in my id, debit card, credit card, insurance
And there is a vertical slot that i dont really use.. the rest of cards and some cash i put in the zipped section  i love the hardware details with the knot.. so beautiful


----------



## obscurity7

It finally feels like spring!


----------



## aiknewit




----------



## amstevens714

neloi2006 said:


> My Chloé Baylee


Love the whole look!


----------



## amstevens714

qwerty234 said:


> Again with my 06 paddy
> 
> My first ever designer bag, I keep this around even after selling the rest of my Chloes. I love it too much.
> 
> View attachment 3852895



Lovely! It suits you


----------



## dorinda80

aiknewit said:


> View attachment 4029750



Everything about this picture is GORGEOUS!


----------



## neloi2006

amstevens714 said:


> Love the whole look!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## arliegirl

I don't use this bag enough. LOVE her.


----------



## rosienwhitey

Brought the pretty Nile out the other day to have brunch [emoji16][emoji16] love her so much!


----------



## leechiyong

Mini Pixie waiting for lunch:


----------



## deeshopps

My Second Chloe!
Bought this baby from ****** online
 and My original was from Tradesy for only $600!


----------



## Phiomega

Chloé Kurtis... still the most unique bag that I own. I don’t use her enough just because she is not the most functional for my needs, yet whenever I use her, I am always strike by the unique, beautiful details... it is just right balance between edgy, simple, unique, unusual but beautiful...


----------



## fettfleck

Out for brunch!


----------



## fettfleck

Here is a real action one! [emoji1]


----------



## cdatgal




----------



## cdatgal




----------



## MooMooVT

Me and my gal out for a pretty Spring weekend in Vermont. Chloe Small Backpack in Tan


----------



## sophiebed

Out for lunch with my new Nile minaudière in fuchsia rose


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Kmora said:


> In a store in Sweden and it was 30% off
> 
> Very happy with the find!




Beautiful bag! May I ask where in Sweden you bought it? What store?


----------



## Poochie231080

Here she is otw to work


----------



## Ludmilla

Not really a Chloe, but a See by Chloe Hana Tote in motty grey. Got her yesterday and she is at work with me. Love her!


----------



## minababe

*angel* said:


> View attachment 3959943
> 
> With my Chloe Small Nile Biscotti Beige @ Silks Crown Melbourne


can I ask you what really fits in this bag?
iPhone?
keys?
parfum?
lipstick?
sunglasses?
  ..?


----------



## Sarah03

Ludmilla said:


> Not really a Chloe, but a See by Chloe Hana Tote in motty grey. Got her yesterday and she is at work with me. Love her!
> View attachment 4130539



Love this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sarah03 said:


> Love this!


Thank you!


----------



## dottiebbb

Wore my favorite Chloe dress to work today. I'd love to see more RTW on this thread!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dottiebbb said:


> Wore my favorite Chloe dress to work today. I'd love to see more RTW on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157571


Very lovely!! I'm a big fan of Chloe RTW (although I'm not sure how I feel about the new direction yet), and I too would love to see more.


----------



## Sora_V

neloi2006 said:


> My Chloé Baylee


So chic!


----------



## cecvj

My lovely Faye [emoji179]


----------



## dottiebbb

Two new Chloe cardigans for fall, the first is cashmere and the second is wool-cotton blend. (That is, new-to-me. Both are from Therealreal in excellent condition - love that site!)


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

neloi2006 said:


> My Chloé Baylee


Damn, that's a good looking bag!!!!


----------



## neloi2006

Kiss Me Deadly said:


> Damn, that's a good looking bag!!!!


I’m obsessed with it, thank you kindly.


----------



## Clifmar

Sofakimou said:


> View attachment 3369236
> 
> 
> My favorite going out bag! Chloe drew in the nano size fits all the essentials. Wearing it here with a self portrait dress at a wedding in Mexico. Definitely recommend the nano size for those who are looking for something small that still fits iPhone 6


Hey! Could you post a picture of what fits in this bag? I’m seriously considering it but can’t find how people pack this bag anywhere!


----------



## sueshar

My Chloe is resting next to his new buddy.  Chloe has worked hard over the Summer and will continue to do so into the Fall


----------



## Clifmar

Alright so I did a lot of research actually and settled on a small Drew and just ordered it last night! It’s from eBay and had authentication by Rebag. So excited, I actually sold my neverfull to fund it because I’ve always wanted a Drew.


----------



## Raffaluv

dottiebbb said:


> Two new Chloe cardigans for fall, the first is cashmere and the second is wool-cotton blend. (That is, new-to-me. Both are from Therealreal in excellent condition - love that site!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166126
> View attachment 4166128



Awesome cardigans, you look great!!!  Great finds!  I love Chloe RTW & will try to remember to post pics! I’d love to see more too!


----------



## Raffaluv

Clifmar said:


> Alright so I did a lot of research actually and settled on a small Drew and just ordered it last night! It’s from eBay and had authentication by Rebag. So excited, I actually sold my neverfull to fund it because I’ve always wanted a Drew.



Really pretty, I love the contrasting colors! Great job researching, hard work paid off!  Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## dottiebbb

Raffaluv said:


> Awesome cardigans, you look great!!!  Great finds!  I love Chloe RTW & will try to remember to post pics! I’d love to see more too!


Yes, please do post pics! I would love to see!!


----------



## dottiebbb

sueshar said:


> My Chloe is resting next to his new buddy.  Chloe has worked hard over the Summer and will continue to do so into the Fall



These colors and textures are perfect for fall!



Clifmar said:


> Alright so I did a lot of research actually and settled on a small Drew and just ordered it last night! It’s from eBay and had authentication by Rebag. So excited, I actually sold my neverfull to fund it because I’ve always wanted a Drew.



What a beautiful Drew! I've not seen one like this before.


----------



## heaRtB

Paraty


----------



## cecvj

Lunch break with my Faye


----------



## MooMooVT

cecvj said:


> Lunch break with my Faye
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196199


Love this little beauty! Enjoy


----------



## casseyelsie

sueshar said:


> My Chloe is resting next to his new buddy.  Chloe has worked hard over the Summer and will continue to do so into the Fall



Hi.  Both bags so drool worthy!  I saw a Faye review on you tube that says this bag is heavy.  What do u think? Thanks.


----------



## casseyelsie

Sofakimou said:


> View attachment 3369236
> 
> 
> My favorite going out bag! Chloe drew in the nano size fits all the essentials. Wearing it here with a self portrait dress at a wedding in Mexico. Definitely recommend the nano size for those who are looking for something small that still fits iPhone 6



Very nice looking bag.  I’m still on the fence of getting Drew because I’m worried it will look too similar to my Chloe Hudson.  Now looking at your photo I feel so tempted again!


----------



## Sora_V

Chloé Alice brought me luck a few weeks ago: free upgrade to business class[emoji5]
The man next to me moved to another seat after I spent about 5 minutes positioning and taking photo of the bag xD Well Chloé got a seat all to herself.


----------



## ceriseluster

loving this baby


----------



## ceriseluster

Will be switching to my mini bag this evening


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Picked up a Chloe alphabet charm  15% off signing up for Neiman Marcus, and 11% cash back, so $75! The d-ring is sold out everywhere, but I'm kind of glad. Not sure I could get away with a $60 brass d-ring when I bought a pack of 10 brass rings from Etsy for $5 haha. 

Trying to figure out which way looks nicer on my Faye. Let me know your thoughts! I love that it can also be a pendant necklace  

I was choosing between this or the Louis Vuitton or Celine alphabet necklaces, but in the end Chloe ended up being more my aesthetic, and I loved that I could put it on my HG Faye. Plus the price made the choice very easy


----------



## Thenewestgirl

bellebellebelle19 What a gorgeous Faye you have! I prefer the pendant on the side of the bag! And it would pair beautifully as a necklace too!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thenewestgirl said:


> bellebellebelle19 What a gorgeous Faye you have! I prefer the pendant on the side of the bag! And it would pair beautifully as a necklace too!


Thank you so much  My boyfriend felt the side looked better too, plus it makes a loud jingly noise on the front. I wore it as a necklace this past week and loved it! Definitely recommend if anyone out there is thinking of it


----------



## thesinkingbelle

heaRtB said:


> Paraty


Every time I see the Paraty I love it more! Was hoping there might be one in Bicester when I went a few weeks ago but sadly not. Will have to keep searching pre loved.
Beautiful bag and colour x


----------



## mnl

My blast from the past made the perfect 70s disco bag


----------



## mnl

View attachment 4235356

	

		
			
		

		
	
 My blast from the past made the perfect 70s disco glam bag


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

I ordered this in yellow last week and I was so pleasantly surprised at how roomy it was and how it sat on me with the shoulder strap.. so I couldn't resist picking it up in red!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

shoegalkirsty said:


> I ordered this in yellow last week and I was so pleasantly surprised at how roomy it was and how it sat on me with the shoulder strap.. so I couldn't resist picking it up in red!


Very pretty!


----------



## cecvj

Cozy look for a cold cold day [emoji300]️


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

Brunching.


----------



## Lisa2007

This forum has inspired me to take my Chloé Alice out for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## Sora_V

Lisa2007 said:


> This forum has inspired me to take my Chloé Alice out for a spin tomorrow.


I'd love to see a photo of your Alice in action!


----------



## Lisa2007

Sora_V said:


> I'd love to see a photo of your Alice in action!


I will post a picture of my Alice tomorrow.
Have a great night.


----------



## Lisa2007

Sora_V said:


> I'd love to see a photo of your Alice in action!


As promised...here is my Alice...excuse the mess on my desk...


----------



## Sora_V

Lisa2007 said:


> View attachment 4346352
> 
> As promised...here is my Alice...excuse the mess on my desk...


It's lovely, and in much better condition than mine


----------



## Sora_V

Lisa2007 said:


> View attachment 4346352
> 
> As promised...here is my Alice...excuse the mess on my desk...


It's lovely, and in much better condition than mine


----------



## francofille

Is it weird to have a strap that's not the same color as my bag? I just love the navy strap more than the plum/grn combo.


----------



## paraty12

heaRtB said:


> Paraty



Love Paraty!


----------



## Milena74

I changed my daily bag with her... We are feeling Spring air in Italy!!!!


----------



## Nibb

Lisa2007 said:


> View attachment 4346352
> 
> As promised...here is my Alice...excuse the mess on my desk...


Beautiful!


----------



## Nibb

My red Indy bag, one of my favorites.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Out and about with my new mini Marcie


----------



## uhpharm01

Is this a Chloe purse? Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

uhpharm01 said:


> Is this a Chloe purse? Thank you



I believe this is a Celine Box Bag


----------



## uhpharm01

V0N1B2 said:


> I believe this is a Celine Box Bag


Okay. Thank you so much.


----------



## YellowBuggie

Out getting pancakes for dinner (because I don't feel well and pancakes are all I wanted to eat today ☹️). Marcie is the most lovely dinner companion though!


----------



## cecvj

Spent my sunday with my mini marcie


----------



## themeanreds

This is her first day out with me, so she rode shotgun


----------



## MooMooVT

themeanreds said:


> This is her first day out with me, so she rode shotgun
> View attachment 4381391


----------



## Stacey D

themeanreds said:


> This is her first day out with me, so she rode shotgun
> View attachment 4381391


Love the bag


----------



## muggles

Out for a drive!


----------



## leachelsea

Sunday Brunch


----------



## tatertot

My BOTD and current obsession. "Nude" navy Marcie, pictured with a view of one of the fields on our farm.


----------



## Ludmilla

See by Chloe Hana at the office today.
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## aurore

This bag always gives me summer vibes 
Milo tote with pineapple cut outs


----------



## Ludmilla

Marcie nut at favorite cocktail bar.
I think I need this bag in black, too.


----------



## rosesandteacups

With my Small Roy Bag that I love to bits!


----------



## hokatie

Running errands with my Chloe slides today.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## elation

New to me Medium Marcie in Cashmere Grey


----------



## Ludmilla

elation said:


> New to me Medium Marcie in Cashmere Grey
> View attachment 4506413


I cannot help it, but I just  this style. Hope it makes you as happy as mine makes me.


----------



## elation

Ludmilla said:


> I cannot help it, but I just  this style. Hope it makes you as happy as mine makes me.



Ahh me too me too! It’s my birthday present and I’m over the moon  I don’t find the weight to be a problem so far. I do wish the long strap was shorter though as I like to carry it on my shoulder. But the leather is absolute honey butter and I love it so much!


----------



## Ludmilla

elation said:


> Ahh me too me too! It’s my birthday present and I’m over the moon  I don’t find the weight to be a problem so far. I do wish the long strap was shorter though as I like to carry it on my shoulder. But the leather is absolute honey butter and I love it so much!


Happy Birthday! What a perfect gift. 
It would be nice if the long strap was adjustable. I‘d need it a bit longer for crossbody wear sometimes.


----------



## elation

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Birthday! What a perfect gift.
> It would be nice if the long strap was adjustable. I‘d need it a bit longer for crossbody wear sometimes.



Thank you and yes! If Chloé sold an adjustable strap I would buy it. Or even different lengths haha take my money


----------



## OHtoDC

Chloe C in croc-embossed leather!!!! Just bought it yesterday and loooooved the pink  First Chloe and probably won't be the last!


----------



## Ludmilla

My nut Marcie.


----------



## M Tinsie

New to me Chloe Tess. I heard this bag may be going out of style but how?! It’s so cute.

Btw does anybody know how to adjust the straps? I couldn’t find info anywhere online.


----------



## DigbysMom

First post goes to my favorite handbag and travel companion. I bought her 3 years ago, have thrown her around, and she’s still a stunner.

How can you go wrong with a warm, cognac-y tone; chunky gold hardware; and detailed stitching? The answer is you can’t.


----------



## MooMooVT

DigbysMom said:


> First post goes to my favorite handbag and travel companion. I bought her 3 years ago, have thrown her around, and she’s still a stunner.
> 
> How can you go wrong with a warm, cognac-y tone; chunky gold hardware; and detailed stitching? The answer is you can’t.


Correct! She's a beauty


----------



## kbell

Waiting for new tires to be put on my car... now next door waiting for sushi


----------



## kbell

OHtoDC said:


> Chloe C in croc-embossed leather!!!! Just bought it yesterday and loooooved the pink  First Chloe and probably won't be the last!



Love this color! It’s beautiful.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Medium Marcie in nut just arrived from Neiman’s yesterday.  It is true ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## handbagmaven7

my beautiful canyon sunset Chloe Tess at work! (next to my Cole Haan laptop backpack)


----------



## pmburk

Lexa in my passenger seat today.


----------



## AJK

One of my first Chloe bags (Drew) in leather and suede. The burgundy and blue are my favorites for a fall palette.




Purchased my 2nd Chloe. The small Chloe C bag in Motty grey. I wasn’t too sure but once I saw it in the boutique I knew I had to have it! ^_^
(Straight out of the box)


----------



## Ludmilla

AJK said:


> One of my first Chloe bags (Drew) in leather and suede. The burgundy and blue are my favorites for a fall palette.
> 
> View attachment 4611541
> 
> 
> Purchased my 2nd Chloe. The small Chloe C bag in Motty grey. I wasn’t too sure but once I saw it in the boutique I knew I had to have it! ^_^
> (Straight out of the box)
> 
> View attachment 4611542


Very pretty bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Large Marcie today.


----------



## AJK

Thank you! I always enjoy carrying fun casual bags for every day. 
Loving your Marcie!


----------



## Ludmilla

AJK said:


> Thank you! I always enjoy carrying fun casual bags for every day.
> Loving your Marcie!


Thank you!


----------



## crazybagfan

Was thinking to sell this plum Marcie but now have 2nd thought after carry it today Is Marcie a bag to keep?


----------



## MooMooVT

crazybagfan said:


> Was thinking to sell this plum Marcie but now have 2nd thought after carry it today Is Marcie a bag to keep?


Definitely a keeper. It’s a classic


----------



## tickedoffchick

crazybagfan said:


> Was thinking to sell this plum Marcie but now have 2nd thought after carry it today Is Marcie a bag to keep?



Yes! Keep her! Also, the little guy is too cute!


----------



## Carrelover

My oldie but goodie Paraty medium (though looks gigantic on me) on this casual Friday.
TGIF Chloe lovers!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Carrelover said:


> My oldie but goodie Paraty medium (though looks gigantic on me) on this casual Friday.
> TGIF Chloe lovers!!
> 
> View attachment 4642232


I‘ve been seeing quite a few Paratys on the street these days. 
Yours is very pretty!


----------



## Sterntalerli

cecvj said:


> View attachment 4375945
> 
> 
> Spent my sunday with my mini marcie


May I ask the brand of your sweater? Thanks ❤️


----------



## Carrelover

Ludmilla said:


> I‘ve been seeing quite a few Paratys on the street these days.
> Yours is very pretty!



Thank you so much I am crazy about the leather.  It is thick but slouchy, and smell yummy


----------



## Jessjoz

Wearing the Faye on a stroll with the baby...




and the Chloe C 


Love them all


----------



## cecvj

Sterntalerli said:


> May I ask the brand of your sweater? Thanks ❤️


 
The sweater is from the brand Sezane.


----------



## Roie55

Kikitakesphotos said:


> Brunching.


love your look - fabulous


----------



## balenciagailove

Jessjoz said:


> Wearing the Faye on a stroll with the baby...
> 
> View attachment 4647995
> 
> 
> and the Chloe C
> View attachment 4647997
> 
> Love them all



When I first saw the new bags Chloe came out with, with the large 'C's, I wasn't so sure but yours looks great on you! I only have 1 Chloe bag, a grey mini marcie and it is my go to bag! Absolutely love mine but now after seeing yours, I'm definitely keeping an eye out!


----------



## Jessjoz

balenciagailove said:


> When I first saw the new bags Chloe came out with, with the large 'C's, I wasn't so sure but yours looks great on you! I only have 1 Chloe bag, a grey mini marcie and it is my go to bag! Absolutely love mine but now after seeing yours, I'm definitely keeping an eye out!



thank you! I felt exactly the same as you- didn’t know whether to love the Chloe C or hate it when it came out  but I do think it is an elegant bag, and the C is a nice sleek logo without being too much. You should definitely get one


----------



## Jessjoz

Timeless beauty Marcie today


----------



## IntheOcean

Jessjoz said:


> View attachment 4660545
> 
> 
> Timeless beauty Marcie today


Classic bag, and it really goes with your outfit!


----------



## Jessjoz

Thank you!


----------



## Jessjoz

elation said:


> New to me Medium Marcie in Cashmere Grey
> View attachment 4506413


 I love this color, wow !


----------



## Jessjoz

crazybagfan said:


> Was thinking to sell this plum Marcie but now have 2nd thought after carry it today Is Marcie a bag to keep?



Keep it! Even if you don’t wear it for a while, you will end up coming back to it over and over again- nothing compares to the timeless style of a Marcie


----------



## midniteluna

Have always liked Chloe but never enough to pull the plug! Got this Chloe Faye Day Mini in Blush Nude at a great discount! Love the aesthetic and versatility of this bag! Despite the complaints I've read on the opening of the bag, didn't seem to be a problem for me! First day out with it


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Some outfits with my dark purple Faye - although it looks maroon a lot of the time, haha! I tried to narrow it down but it was too hard!











(Been a while since I've actively posted on PF looking forward to getting back into it!)


----------



## midniteluna

Added a Dior twilly to my Faye Day. Really loving this bag a lot!


----------



## IntheOcean

Closet_Fashion said:


> Some outfits with my dark purple Faye - although it looks maroon a lot of the time, haha! I tried to narrow it down but it was too hard!
> View attachment 4673619
> View attachment 4673617
> View attachment 4673618
> View attachment 4673620
> View attachment 4673621
> View attachment 4673622
> View attachment 4673623
> View attachment 4673624
> View attachment 4673625
> View attachment 4673626
> 
> (Been a while since I've actively posted on PF looking forward to getting back into it!)


Wow! You styled the bag wonderfully. The color of that Faye is gorgeous.


----------



## IntheOcean

midniteluna said:


> Added a Dior twilly to my Faye Day. Really loving this bag a lot!


That twilly looks great with your Faye!


----------



## Closet_Fashion

IntheOcean said:


> Wow! You styled the bag wonderfully. The color of that Faye is gorgeous.



Thanks!! And yessss, I love the color!! I wanted the Faye when they first released it but I wasn't in love with any of the colors because I wanted something other than black/navy/etc. Then saw this one and started saving up, haha!


----------



## Jessjoz

Closet_Fashion said:


> Some outfits with my dark purple Faye - although it looks maroon a lot of the time, haha! I tried to narrow it down but it was too hard!
> View attachment 4673619
> View attachment 4673617
> View attachment 4673618
> View attachment 4673620
> View attachment 4673621
> View attachment 4673622
> View attachment 4673623
> View attachment 4673624
> View attachment 4673625
> View attachment 4673626
> 
> (Been a while since I've actively posted on PF looking forward to getting back into it!)



Love the color and your styling!!



midniteluna said:


> Added a Dior twilly to my Faye Day. Really loving this bag a lot!



Amazing combo, changes everything about the bag, but it’s perfect!


----------



## midniteluna

IntheOcean said:


> That twilly looks great with your Faye!


Thank you @IntheOcean 
Another shot with me wearing a tie dye tee 

Ooppss..missed you @Jessjoz Thank you


----------



## Selenet

Chloe Faye in action [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Large Marcie


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Bostonbean84

My new to me small Marcie taking a spin around the neighborhood. ☺️


----------



## coral8789

Early Mother’s Day present


----------



## IntheOcean

coral8789 said:


> View attachment 4725676
> 
> Early Mother’s Day present


Too much cuteness in one photo!


----------



## coral8789

IntheOcean said:


> Too much cuteness in one photo!


Thank you she is our “little lady”. Her boisterous younger (but larger) brother would’ve grabbed the Marcie and gave it a few nips!


----------



## IntheOcean

coral8789 said:


> Thank you she is our “little lady”. Her boisterous younger (but larger) brother would’ve grabbed the Marcie and gave it a few nips!
> View attachment 4727002


 Yeah, some kitties just have to stick their teeth in! They're both sooo pretty


----------



## Bknows

coral8789 said:


> View attachment 4725676
> 
> Early Mother’s Day present


Perfect present


----------



## tasjaa

Just received my first Chloe bag today!! Its the Aby Medium Tote in Sepia Brown. Its gorgeous ♥️ in love!!


----------



## Ludmilla

tasjaa said:


> Just received my first Chloe bag today!! Its the Aby Medium Tote in Sepia Brown. Its gorgeous ♥️ in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737327


Very pretty! Enjoy it.


----------



## balenciagailove

tasjaa said:


> Just received my first Chloe bag today!! Its the Aby Medium Tote in Sepia Brown. Its gorgeous ♥️ in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737327


That brown colour is stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## IntheOcean

tasjaa said:


> Just received my first Chloe bag today!! Its the Aby Medium Tote in Sepia Brown. Its gorgeous ♥️ in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737327


Congrats!!


----------



## shopanonymous

tasjaa said:


> Just received my first Chloe bag today!! Its the Aby Medium Tote in Sepia Brown. Its gorgeous ♥️ in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737327


Oh so pretty!
Is it heavy?
I am thinking about getting it in white!


----------



## tasjaa

shopanonymous said:


> Oh so pretty!
> Is it heavy?
> I am thinking about getting it in white!


It does have some weight to it, but not heavy to me! Also the bag is big (I have the medium) so that probably adds a little to the weight!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mini Marcie today.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Marcie in abstract white is sleeping for the night. Does that count as action??? haha


----------



## Ludmilla

gettinpurseonal said:


> Marcie in abstract white is sleeping for the night. Does that count as action??? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757807


Every reason to post your pretty bag counts!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Here she is in daylight on her way to get a mammogram. They call her “abstract white,” but she is really nude. Shhhhhh, don’t tell her! She might be embarrassed in front of the people at the doctor’s office.


----------



## pearlgrass

gettinpurseonal said:


> Here she is in daylight on her way to get a mammogram. They call her “abstract white,” but she is really nude. Shhhhhh, don’t tell her! She might be embarrassed in front of the people at the doctor’s office.
> View attachment 4758229



I have the same color too!  Love Marcie!


----------



## Ludmilla

large Marcie to work today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Mini Marcie today.
> View attachment 4755270


Beautiful! I just saw your picture mentioned in the Purseforum roundup!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! I just saw your picture mentioned in the Purseforum roundup!


Oh. I did not realise that they have used it. 
Thank you for your compliments!


----------



## bEsther

Ludmilla said:


> Mini Marcie today.
> View attachment 4755270


I like it...and already see lot of cool outfits with it ❤️


----------



## Ludmilla

bEsther said:


> I like it...and already see lot of cool outfits with it ❤


Thank you!
(Admittedly I was wearing one of my oldest jeans and shirts that day. )


----------



## Ashleee

Last night for the first time ever I put the shoulder strap on my Chloe...makes it feel like a completely different bag. I love the blue and black together.


----------



## cherrygloss

Quarantine chic with my Tess (in motty grey)!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Out with my limited  edition baby  Marcie, who recently lost all 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
her fringe because she had an encounter with some elevator doors I like her even more now, but don't tell her


----------



## Roie55

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Out with my limited  edition baby  Marcie, who recently lost all her fringe because she had an encounter with some elevator doors I like her even more now, but don't tell her


 OMG what happened? how did you fix? you removed the fringe?


----------



## Ludmilla

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Out with my limited  edition baby  Marcie, who recently lost all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her fringe because she had an encounter with some elevator doors I like her even more now, but don't tell her


Lovely bag but good grief regarding the elevator accident! Glad you both came out well.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Roie55 said:


> OMG what happened? how did you fix? you removed the fringe?





Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag but good grief regarding the elevator accident! Glad you both came out well.



Thank you @Ludmilla  

@Roie55  The doors closed, I went away but some of the fringe was still in the doors and then one quarter of it just ripped of. Luckily the flap wasn't damaged. I went to my favourite cobbler and he cut the  rest off. No Problem. 
Looks now like the regular version but without the gold pieces of hardware on the front flap. 
I have  to admid that the leather strings  are very thin. You don't need much force  to ripp them of simply by hand.

Maybe I weave  myself a Bottega bag from the rest of it...just kidding


----------



## Roie55

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Thank you @Ludmilla
> 
> @Roie55  The doors closed, I went away but some of the fringe was still in the doors and then one quarter of it just ripped of. Luckily the flap wasn't damaged. I went to my favourite cobbler and he cut the  rest off. No Problem.
> Looks now like the regular version but without the gold pieces of hardware on the front flap.
> I have  to admid that the leather strings  are very thin. You don't need much force  to ripp them of simply by hand.
> 
> Maybe I weave  myself a Bottega bag from the rest of it...just kidding
> 
> View attachment 4803457


Glad it turned out well, your new Chloe looks great btw. I would make a tassel with the fringe.


----------



## Citosgirl

I think I need at least 8 more Paraty’s. Love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Citosgirl said:


> I think I need at least 8 more Paraty’s. Love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4813440


Beautiful! I have the same feeling with Marcies.


----------



## IntheOcean

Citosgirl said:


> I think I need at least 8 more Paraty’s. Love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4813440


Such a pretty bag! And I just love  this caramel color, even though I'm usually not into browns at all.


----------



## Citosgirl

IntheOcean said:


> Such a pretty bag! And I just love  this caramel color, even though I'm usually not into browns at all.


 
thank you! It’s such a weird colour to capture. It’s a cross between pink, brown and orange. Very versatile.


----------



## elation

Purse twins!! Am totally in love with this size and style too right now! 





Citosgirl said:


> I think I need at least 8 more Paraty’s. Love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4813440


----------



## Citosgirl

Love it! It’s an oldy but goody. Yours looks like it’s in amazing shape!


elation said:


> Purse twins!! Am totally in love with this size and style too right now!
> View attachment 4814660


----------



## elation

Got lucky! Hesitated on a preloved eggplant one and it disappeared in a heartbeat 



Citosgirl said:


> Love it! It’s an oldy but goody. Yours looks like it’s in amazing shape!


----------



## winkzpinkz

My Medium Chloe Faye in Motty Grey!
Although the Chloe Faye is a trendy piece (and has pretty much fallen out of trend), I still love the style!


----------



## mj67812

my first ever designer bag! was eyeing the gucci super mini marmont but this is so much more practical and way less flashy and im totally in love


----------



## Roie55

mj67812 said:


> my first ever designer bag! was eyeing the gucci super mini marmont but this is so much more practical and way less flashy and im totally in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824325


Marcie leather is delicious


----------



## rickysakura

Out with my Mini Faye Day! Her hardware looks beautiful in the sun


----------



## Roie55

winkzpinkz said:


> My Medium Chloe Faye in Motty Grey!
> Although the Chloe Faye is a trendy piece (and has pretty much fallen out of trend), I still love the style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821301


I'm looking for my first Faye, if you love something, it doesnt matter how much time has passed since it was released.


----------



## bh4me

Chloe became one of my favorites back in the day. I haven’t bought anything in a long time but still love my oldies. I got a flu shot today with my hobo.


----------



## Margaretta

mj67812 said:


> my first ever designer bag! was eyeing the gucci super mini marmont but this is so much more practical and way less flashy and im totally in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824325


Congrats! I considerate this one as my next purchase


----------



## Citosgirl

I picked up this Chloe Louise for an absolute steal. It wasn’t on my radar, but I couldn’t pass it up. I’m so glad I did! Such a great bag!


----------



## JuiceBox

Definitely helps with the extra cross body strap!


----------



## Citosgirl

JuiceBox said:


> Definitely helps with the extra cross body strap!



beautiful! Is the strap long enough to go crossbody?


----------



## Roie55

Citosgirl said:


> beautiful! Is the strap long enough to go crossbody?


From what i understand they do, they are long and adjustable


----------



## JuiceBox

Citosgirl said:


> beautiful! Is the strap long enough to go crossbody?


Yep they are. I added some extra holes to make it a bit shorter. The only fiddly bit is that the strap is in two parts so it sometimes slips out the strap ring but comfy enough to wear.


----------



## IntheOcean

Citosgirl said:


> I picked up this Chloe Louise for an absolute steal. It wasn’t on my radar, but I couldn’t pass it up. I’m so glad I did! Such a great bag!
> 
> View attachment 4884847


OMG, it's so pretty! Really under the radar. Congrats on getting a good deal on it. I didn't even know this bag existed, but now you made me want one  The wallet is cute too!


----------



## Citosgirl

Just picked up my second paddington, and I am in love ❤❤❤


----------



## midniteluna

Citosgirl said:


> Just picked up my second paddington, and I am in love ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4904447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904448


Is that a white or grey? They are in pristine condition! Beautiful bag!


----------



## RT1

Citosgirl said:


> Just picked up my second paddington, and I am in love ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4904447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904448


Superb in every way!


----------



## baglici0us

The Chloe Faye is my trusty, most used bag during Covid. It’s crossbody, hands free and fits my wallet, phone, masks and hand wipes. Here it is at my favorite spot near my house.


----------



## Kookiliz

Just before Englands 2nd lockdown, Chloe C mini went with me to get my nails done


----------



## ruth bopearachchi

Fab pics. I want to get myself one right away. Such fancy!


----------



## pearlgrass

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 4911442
> 
> The Chloe Faye is my trusty, most used bag during Covid. It’s crossbody, hands free and fits my wallet, phone, masks and hand wipes. Here it is at my favorite spot near my house.



I love crossbody bag too! Chloe mini Marcie is my everyday bag  

Thank you for sharing! Your photo looks so relaxing


----------



## Citosgirl

Thank you! It is a lovely grey, though I do want a nice, warm white Chloe bag at some point. 



midniteluna said:


> Is that a white or grey? They are in pristine condition! Beautiful bag


----------



## gogoanime

It is lovely!


----------



## xartsy_gal×

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 4911442
> 
> The Chloe Faye is my trusty, most used bag during Covid. It’s crossbody, hands free and fits my wallet, phone, masks and hand wipes. Here it is at my favorite spot near my house.



This is such a beautiful shot of the small faye! Makes me wanna take my medium faye out of hiding. I usually only use it for work, but now that I'm working remotely I need to find an alternative purpose for it


----------



## bagsforeverand

Citosgirl said:


> Just picked up my second paddington, and I am in love ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4904447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904448


Love both of your Chloe Paddington and the two different colors. Just curious where did you find these beauties?


----------



## Citosgirl

bagsforeverand said:


> Love both of your Chloe Paddington and the two different colors. Just curious where did you find these beauties?



Thank you! I got them both from Japanese ebay consignment sellers. The first was from one who I can't recall, and the second was from next-innovation. My understanding is that next-innovation is are pretty reputable. I got the first for about 120 Canadian a few years ago. I think the price is going up a bit for a paddington (maybe they are coming back? Or there are more people on the hunt for one?) but I got the second for about 200 Canadian (160 US) a few months ago.  They have some beautiful ones for sale now, and I find this seller easy pleasant to deal with.

I think I want to add a black one next.


----------



## xartsy_gal×

Took my medium Faye out for the first time in 10 months and I'm falling in love with it all over again  It's my go-to work purse, but since I've been WFH it hasn't seen the light of day


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Just received my Chloe small Tess in Motty Grey from Neimans! Thrilled that I got it for just over 50% off retail!


----------



## Shopaholic878

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Just received my Chloe small Tess in Motty Grey from Neimans! Thrilled that I got it for just over 50% off retail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964457


Lovely bag and especially liked how you styled the picture.  Great deal...crazy deals out there.  Enjoy your new treasure!


----------



## pearlgrass

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Just received my Chloe small Tess in Motty Grey from Neimans! Thrilled that I got it for just over 50% off retail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964457



Love the neutral color! Congratulations on your beautiful score


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Mini Marcie in Softly Pink riding shotgun


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Chloe Tess bag in bleached brown, and my See by Chloe combat boots


----------



## IntheOcean

yellowpinkstripes said:


> Chloe Tess bag in bleached brown, and my See by Chloe combat boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040659


They make a cute pair!


----------



## foxyann

My mini Marcie bag


----------



## mariliz11

The perfect work bag! My Faye day bag for today!


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Chloe Roy bag in burning camel


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Chloe python paraty + bonus investigation


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5047740


Love the rich color and sassy tassel!


----------



## Ludmilla

yellowpinkstripes said:


> Love the rich color and sassy tassel!


Thank you!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

My Drew in action. - Burberry trench and scarf.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

OMG! Picture from 2yrs ago, I think.


----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## Sunfall77

Out and about with Miss Marcie today


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

I dont use my mini marcie satchel in cashmere grey enough but I'm sure in love when I do!


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Chloe Roy in shiny blue. Love this bag for Costco rainy day runs, water wipes right off.  Big enough to fit an unfolded mask, wallet, kindle oasis, other stuff.


----------



## IntheOcean

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I dont use my mini marcie satchel in cashmere grey enough but I'm sure in love when I do!
> 
> View attachment 5052289


Love this shade of grey! And the gold hardware just pops against it.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Another one from 'The Bag Eats/Drinks First" series...


----------



## itsguccibags

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Mini Marcie in Softly Pink riding shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027656


Wow this bag is beautiful! What color is this in?


----------



## itsguccibags

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Just received my Chloe small Tess in Motty Grey from Neimans! Thrilled that I got it for just over 50% off retail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964457


What a steal! Enjoy the new bag looks gorgeous!!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

itsguccibags said:


> Wow this bag is beautiful! What color is this in?


Softly Pink


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Another one..


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Chloe Roy mini bucket with a cloudmusic  guitar strap


----------



## fannypacklady719

BringMyBurberry said:


> Another one from 'The Bag Eats/Drinks First" series...
> View attachment 5060313


OMG This photo is simply spectacular! The bag is extremely elegant, and the beverage makes the pic look even better.


----------



## pale_septembre

A few of my favorite things


----------



## IntheOcean

BringMyBurberry said:


> Another one..
> 
> View attachment 5061176


Very pretty look! 


yellowpinkstripes said:


> Chloe Roy mini bucket with a cloudmusic  guitar strap
> View attachment 5064978


Stunning! Love snakeskin-embossed leather 


pale_septembre said:


> View attachment 5071090
> 
> A few of my favorite things


Beautiful bag and the leather looks so supple!


----------



## papertiger

BringMyBurberry said:


> Another one..
> 
> View attachment 5061176



Love your whole outfit!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

papertiger said:


> Love your whole outfit!


Thank you


----------



## Sunfall77

Wearing my Chloe Mini Tess Crossbody out today - works perfectly as a phone holder to keep that close while my diaper bag keeps all the kids stuff


----------



## bejewelDsweetheart

yellowpinkstripes said:


> Chloe python paraty + bonus investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047730



Love that color in Python! Your cat is adorable too


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunfall77 said:


> Wearing my Chloe Mini Tess Crossbody out today - works perfectly as a phone holder to keep that close while my diaper bag keeps all the kids stuff
> 
> View attachment 5078287


Love this bag! Gold hardware looks stunning against this grey color.


----------



## serendipity28

*Help me pick one, please. *Finally pulling the trigger on my first Chloe bag, however I can't seem to decide between the three below. The Faye (Brown/Tobacco), Marcie in medium (Tan), and the Tess small (brown). Any info on which one is still in style & worth investing in would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MooMooVT

serendipity28 said:


> *Help me pick one, please. *Finally pulling the trigger on my first Chloe bag, however I can't seem to decide between the three below. The Faye (Brown/Tobacco), Marcie in medium (Tan), and the Tess small (brown). Any info on which one is still in style & worth investing in would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


They're all great bags but I would lean first toward the Marcie. Always a classic bag and classic color. And the calfskin leather is to die for. The Faye would be my second choice. The addition of the suede and the bulkier hardware push it to second place for me. The leather is still amazing on the Faye. (Full disclosure, I have a Faye Backpack in Tan with the suede and hardware - and I love it. But I also have the Marcie Satchel Medium - also in Tan, and IMO, it's the top of those two bags for the same reasons). The Tess is cute and has even more hardware and the leather style, while beautiful, it my least favorite of the three and I suspect won't wear as well as the others over time. I also lean toward the more hardware a bag has, the faster it can look dated. Not always true, but often, IMO.

HTH! Good luck deciding and let us know what you choose.


----------



## Roie55

serendipity28 said:


> *Help me pick one, please. *Finally pulling the trigger on my first Chloe bag, however I can't seem to decide between the three below. The Faye (Brown/Tobacco), Marcie in medium (Tan), and the Tess small (brown). Any info on which one is still in style & worth investing in would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


i prefer Tess and Marcie. Marcie very casual relaxed and Tess tends to work for every occasion. I have a large Faye but aren't a fan of these small styles, they dont fit much. Tess always got me so many compliments.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have the Medium Marcie in nut and it is a great bag. Pretty lightweight and roomy. As Marcie is one of my favorite bags ever, I am pretty biased though.


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

serendipity28 said:


> *Help me pick one, please. *Finally pulling the trigger on my first Chloe bag, however I can't seem to decide between the three below. The Faye (Brown/Tobacco), Marcie in medium (Tan), and the Tess small (brown). Any info on which one is still in style & worth investing in would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!



I have the Tess bag and love its sophistication. I also like the wide adjustable strap which can be worn crossbody which is my preference, or adjusted to shoulder bag length. Even though the strap is wide, it still feels elegant.  The biggest con is the small carrying capacity, and because it’s so structured there is no give like the Marcie would have.  
i don’t have the Faye bag. I really like the hardware on the Faye, but I’ve seen a lot of pictures in which the edges of the flap curl up and that could potentially be annoying.


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Chloe Tess


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Louisianna

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5082311


Such a beautiful color


----------



## Ludmilla

Louisianna said:


> Such a beautiful color


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Chloe Roy mini bucket bag. Love the details.


----------



## yellowpinkstripes




----------



## totally

Just when I managed to convince myself AGAIN that the Tess was too expensive and impractical, Chloé had to come out with the Day Bag version...

Here she is in the morning light! Same cuteness, more utility.


----------



## Sunfall77

totally said:


> Just when I managed to convince myself AGAIN that the Tess was too expensive and impractical, Chloé had to come out with the Day Bag version...
> 
> Here she is in the morning light! Same cuteness, more utility.
> 
> View attachment 5087907



Agree with you completely on same (more?) cuteness, more utility ! I have this one and love it too


----------



## serendipity28

Hi guys, ended up getting my first Chloe - the Mini Marcie in Mirage Blue. I had posted earlier for advise between the Faye (brown) & the Marcie shoulder bag (brown), but when I received them the Marcie shoulder was too huge for my 5'2" frame and I wasn't a fan of both the colors. So, ended up exchanging them for the current one. However, the husband thought it looked a little dark and dull vs some of the lighter colors. He thought the Mirage Blue looked slightly more poppier in the pictures. 

A little confused, might go check them out in the store this time. But any feedback from people who own the lighter/brighter colors vs the Mirage blue would be really appreciated. Like the cashmere gray/light cloud/faded blue etc. Thank you so much.

P.S. Also, I realize it does look more brighter/poppier in these pictures as well - compared to in person. But maybe that helps? Esp if I'm wearing it out in the sun?


----------



## moszy

yellowpinkstripes said:


> Chloe Tess
> View attachment 5081608
> View attachment 5081609


Your bags are stunning. I also have 2 of the Tess and I just love them. It's true what they say, you buy the bag because you love it and reasonates with you and your style. I feel the Tess does that for me. So beautiful.


----------



## moszy

serendipity28 said:


> Hi guys, ended up getting my first Chloe - the Mini Marcie in Mirage Blue. I had posted earlier for advise between the Faye (brown) & the Marcie shoulder bag (brown), but when I received them the Marcie shoulder was too huge for my 5'2" frame and I wasn't a fan of both the colors. So, ended up exchanging them for the current one. However, the husband thought it looked a little dark and dull vs some of the lighter colors. He thought the Mirage Blue looked slightly more poppier in the pictures.
> 
> A little confused, might go check them out in the store this time. But any feedback from people who own the lighter/brighter colors vs the Mirage blue would be really appreciated. Like the cashmere gray/light cloud/faded blue etc. Thank you so much.
> 
> P.S. Also, I realize it does look more brighter/poppier in these pictures as well - compared to in person. But maybe that helps? Esp if I'm wearing it out in the sun?


The Mirage Blue is a beautiful colour, definitely pops! It really depends on your choice of outfits/colours and whether you're dressing to make the bag pop or to blend. I have the mini Marcie satchel in the Tan colour and it compliments my casual style and it also suits all skin tones. I have seen the cashmere grey in store and like the tan, it's also very versatile with the choice of wear. Good luck with what you decide. The bag is beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## yellowpinkstripes

Chloe Roy with non original straps


----------



## RetailReviver

Chloé Aby wallet- cute and compact but so many compartments! ❤️


----------



## dreamalittledream

yellowpinkstripes said:


> Chloe Tess
> View attachment 5081608
> View attachment 5081609


Love them!


----------



## dreamalittledream

serendipity28 said:


> *Help me pick one, please. *Finally pulling the trigger on my first Chloe bag, however I can't seem to decide between the three below. The Faye (Brown/Tobacco), Marcie in medium (Tan), and the Tess small (brown). Any info on which one is still in style & worth investing in would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


I prefer tess as it can be worn on shoulder with the short strap, or crossbody with the long one. So flexible! And gives two different looks!


----------



## mediumleathergood

The Marcie saddle bag is well-loved in my house


----------



## Citosgirl

Your bag compliments your kitty! I love it ❤️



mediumleathergood said:


> View attachment 5115135
> 
> 
> The Marcie saddle bag is well-loved in my house


----------



## anthrosphere

Wasn't sure where to post this but here is my new-to-me Paraty in atoll blue.


----------



## Citosgirl

anthrosphere said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but here is my new-to-me Paraty in atoll blue.



I love that colour, beautiful.


----------



## anthrosphere

Citosgirl said:


> I love that colour, beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## tinery9

Just got this aby wallet on chain from gilt (my first Chloe and first purchase from Gilt). To be honest I’m not blown away by the overall quality of it but it suits my needs. Fits my iPhone, keys, and cards so it’ll be great for quick outings and weddings/events (which is why I bought it).


----------



## Ludmilla

mediumleathergood said:


> View attachment 5115135
> 
> 
> The Marcie saddle bag is well-loved in my house


Aw. Totally understand your kitty!


----------



## mediumleathergood

Ludmilla said:


> Aw. Totally understand your kitty!



the leather is so soft and smooshy although his true motivation here was to keep me from leaving the house!


----------



## thebattagirl

Took this beauty out for the first time today.  My new to me Chloe Marcie


----------



## stylistamie

Mini Marcie Handbag in Tan.


----------



## Sora_V

yellowpinkstripes said:


> Chloe Tess
> View attachment 5081608
> View attachment 5081609


Beautiful bags! I like both Tess and Drew Bijou. Their construction seems similar and I’m unsure if it would feel redundant to own both. What do you think?


----------



## Sora_V

thebattagirl said:


> Took this beauty out for the first time today.  My new to me Chloe Marcie
> 
> View attachment 5126474


So pretty  I love that double C hardware, hope it will be used more in new designs.


----------



## Roie55

Sora_V said:


> Beautiful bags! I like both Tess and Drew Bijou. Their construction seems similar and I’m unsure if it would feel redundant to own both. What do you think?


i think the Tess and Drew are very different, Tess is very structured and solid, Drew soft and more delicate/feminine looking.


----------



## thebattagirl

Sora_V said:


> So pretty  I love that double C hardware, hope it will be used more in new designs.



Thank you 




Sora_V said:


> Beautiful bags! I like both Tess and Drew Bijou. Their construction seems similar and I’m unsure if it would feel redundant to own both. What do you think?





Roie55 said:


> i think the Tess and Drew are very different, Tess is very structured and solid, Drew soft and more delicate/feminine looking.




I completely agree with Roie55.
For me, the Tess would be an everyday bag and the Drew Bijoux would be more of an occasion bag.


----------



## GemsBerry

mediumleathergood said:


> View attachment 5115135
> 
> 
> The Marcie saddle bag is well-loved in my house





whateve said:


> The buyer hasn't rated me. Can she release without rating?


Cat tested, cat approved


----------



## absolutpink

Had to snap a pic of my pug, Chloe, with my new Chloe


----------



## mediumleathergood

absolutpink said:


> Had to snap a pic of my pug, Chloe, with my new Chloe



they look so good together!!


----------



## Sferics

winkzpinkz said:


> My Medium Chloe Faye in Motty Grey!
> Although the Chloe Faye is a trendy piece (and has pretty much fallen out of trend), I still love the style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821300
> View attachment 4821301



I just bought the same one yesterday...think it looks so timeless by now 

PS: I love your style!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Sferics said:


> I just bought the same one yesterday...think it looks so timeless by now
> 
> PS: I love your style!


Faye is forever. I regret selling mine. I am about to purchase it again...


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I don't care that it's been out of style for a decade, I still love the Paddington and wear it with love and pride!


----------



## Ludmilla

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> I don't care that it's been out of style for a decade, I still love the Paddington and wear it with love and pride!
> View attachment 5169629


And you are totally right. The bag is beautiful.


----------



## ffflyin

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> I don't care that it's been out of style for a decade, I still love the Paddington and wear it with love and pride!
> View attachment 5169629


This is definitely *THE OG* of the IT Bag era, together with the - dare I say it in this forum? - Balenciaga City/First!


----------



## Roie55

ffflyin said:


> This is definitely *THE OG* of the IT Bag era, together with the - dare I say it in this forum? - Balenciaga City/First!


Agree - These 2 were huge at the time


----------



## theodore

stylistamie said:


> Mini Marcie Handbag in Tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154475


How are you liking this bag? Is it "big" enough to carry everyday essentials?


----------



## stylistamie

theodore said:


> How are you liking this bag? Is it "big" enough to carry everyday essentials?



Hi yes I'm enjoying this bag and loving it so far. It can fit the basics like my cardholder, alcohol, keys, alcohol and my phone. And still roomy


----------



## coeyforever

Got a new See by Chloe Hana Bag! Loved it except from the unsealed edge at the leather weaved rings : (
Debating whether should keep or return. Is this noticeable to you? Any opinion is appreciated, thanks !!


----------



## mariliz11

coeyforever said:


> Got a new See by Chloe Hana Bag! Loved it except from the unsealed edge at the leather weaved rings : (
> Debating whether should keep or return. Is this noticeable to you? Any opinion is appreciated, thanks !!
> View attachment 5197662
> View attachment 5197663


Doesn't look bad to me! I had this one in grey too but sold it because I never ended up using it, this color looks better to me though, enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

coeyforever said:


> Got a new See by Chloe Hana Bag! Loved it except from the unsealed edge at the leather weaved rings : (
> Debating whether should keep or return. Is this noticeable to you? Any opinion is appreciated, thanks !!
> View attachment 5197662
> View attachment 5197663


I have that bag in grey and never looked that closely at that part of the bag. No idea how mine looks like.


----------



## coeyforever

Ludmilla said:


> I have that bag in grey and never looked that closely at that part of the bag. No idea how mine looks like.


At the end I have decided to return it. I know that part is super small but I can't unsee it now..
I also have the one in grey & suede, now thinking might get the suede one in tan instead

Btw thanks for the CS from matchesfashion for handling this case with quick response & patiences!


----------



## Mandamanda

I had bought the embroidered Woody tote that Neiman Marcus was carrying but ended up returning it because it wasn’t practical. I exchanged it for this gorgeous Marcie - here she is the first time I used her the other day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday I popped into Nordstrom to buy a new pair of Ugg slippers.  I wasn't expecting to fall in love with this Chloe Judy tote the second I saw her, but that is just what happened.  I snapped a quick pick and left it with the SA while I went to find new slippers.  I wasn't planning to buy a bag and I am also trying not to be impulsive in my purchasing.  In the end, I brought her home with me.  I adore the slouch and the leather is soft and buttery.  It is super lightweight, has a magnetic closure and a huge, zipped compartment inside.  I moved right in for work today.  I love that it is just the right size for me, not too huge as some totes are, but just right and very comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## faab89

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I popped into Nordstrom to buy a new pair of Ugg slippers.  I wasn't expecting to fall in love with this Chloe Judy tote the second I saw her, but that is just what happened.  I snapped a quick pick and left it with the SA while I went to find new slippers.  I wasn't planning to buy a bag and I am also trying not to be impulsive in my purchasing.  In the end, I brought her home with me.  I adore the slouch and the leather is soft and buttery.  It is super lightweight, has a magnetic closure and a huge, zipped compartment inside.  I moved right in for work today.  I love that it is just the right size for me, not too huge as some totes are, but just right and very comfy on the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 5216983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216986



She looks like she belongs with you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you @faab89 !!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

The most impractical, yet the most stunning Chloe bag to date. Love!


----------



## autumn369

Never posted before, but I couldn't help but snap a picture of how pretty she looks here.


----------



## coffee2go

These are my lovely Chloe C bags, one red croco mini and one black small, I also got an extra strap for the black one on sale, but haven’t figured yet how to style it to wear out… I don’t care if these aren’t trendy anymore, I just love how chic the C hardware looks


----------



## BringMyBurberry

coffee2go said:


> These are my lovely Chloe C bags, one red croco mini and one black small, I also got an extra strap for the black one on sale, but haven’t figured yet how to style it to wear out… I don’t care if these aren’t trendy anymore, I just love how chic the C hardware looks


Perfection! Who cares about trend?!? Your bags are timeless!


----------



## questionabletaste34

BringMyBurberry said:


> Perfection! Who cares about trend?!? Your bags are timeless!


Have the Chloe mini c bags been discontinued? I don’t see them in stores anymore.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

questionabletaste34 said:


> Have the Chloe mini c bags been discontinued? I don’t see them in stores anymore.


I am not sure if they were discontinued, but my local Saks had a few available.


----------



## steph22

Treated myself to the Woody tote for Xmas. Arrived in time!


----------



## absolutpink

steph22 said:


> Treated myself to the Woody tote for Xmas. Arrived in time!
> View attachment 5280516
> View attachment 5280517


 Beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## Cici12

My Chloe was given as a gift I think its name is Marcie?

View attachment 5296138


----------



## SophyCi

steph22 said:


> Treated myself to the Woody tote for Xmas. Arrived in time!
> View attachment 5280516
> View attachment 5280517


Wow! This is so nice! It is an amazing bag! Enjoy looking at it!


----------



## pandasnow

My almost decade-old Marcie Mini Bag (cashmere grey) in action:


----------



## cathmenaney

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5082311


Hi, can I ask if the pebbled leather softens with age ?


----------



## Roie55

cathmenaney said:


> Hi, can I ask if the pebbled leather softens with age ?


its not stiff to begin with - just thick. but it does get softer.


----------



## cathmenaney

Roie55 said:


> its not stiff to begin with - just thick. but it does get softer.


That’s good to know thanks, I thought mine would be squishy


----------



## cathmenaney

pale_septembre said:


> View attachment 5071090
> 
> A few of my favorite things


Hi, lovely bag…can I ask if yours got softer/squishy in time ? I’ve just received the small marcie & am surprised as it’s quite stiff.


----------



## atlantique

My Chloe Darryl Medium today


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Not sure why this bag isn't more popular. I'm totally in love. Fits 13in laptop so well


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tess for the workweek


----------



## Katey_

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Not sure why this bag isn't more popular. I'm totally in love. Fits 13in laptop so well


This is on my wishlist!


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Katey_ said:


> This is on my wishlist!


You wont regret. Btw neiman marcus will give u a 250 giftcard now plus 10% cashback on rakuten which brings down the cost quite a bit


----------



## iseebearbears

Just look at that teeny lock and key


----------



## PurseLoveSF

My new-to-me Chloe Mini Marcie in Nut out and about today!


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Still love her


----------



## Sina08

Waiting at the doctor’s office


----------



## bh4me

Off to run errands with my mini Edith


----------



## coffee2go

Coffee date with mini Daria before going to the museum


----------



## bh4me

Edith clutch for the day…


----------



## Antonia

My 05 Paddington,  black chewy leather!


----------



## Shelby33

.


----------



## preppie

Antonia said:


> My 05 Paddington,  black chewy leather!
> 
> View attachment 5588520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588522


These pics have me seriously wanting the Paddington to come back full force.


----------



## DMVLux




----------



## Almi77

My Chloe Darryl. It was love at first sight. I love this bag.


----------



## weezer

Marcie, keeping me company in a waiting room in physician office, as I am waiting to get a shingles vaccination


----------

